# February Mums



## lauriech

Hi Girls,

1st Feb - ashjenx2k8's little pink bundle is here :pink: Charlie-Nicole - BORN 8TH FEBRUARY 2009 (DETAILS TO FOLLOW)
1st Feb - sophmatt's little yellow bundle is due :?:

2nd Feb - Katew's little yellow bundle is due :?:
2nd Feb - traceydixon's little blue bundle is here :blue: Samuel Chamberlain - BORN 21ST JANUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 8oz
2nd Feb - Neecee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Kai Alexander Hamilton - BORN 26TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 9oz
2nd Feb - Mummy2bee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Max William - BORN 29TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 9oz

3rd Feb - melbo's little pink bundle is here :pink: Lylah Tilly Dawn - BORN 25TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 3oz
3rd Feb - sarahmum2be's little pink bundle is due :pink: Lily Grace
3rd Feb - insomnimama's little blue bundle is here :blue: Mateo - BORN 3RD FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 6oz
3rd Feb - Meels-Spot's little blue bundle is here :blue: Seth Francis - BORN 28TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 9oz

4th Feb - danni2609's little pink bundle is here :pink: Isabelle Amelia Rose Docherty - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 11oz
4th Feb - harveysmum's little pink bundle is due :pink:
4th Feb - firstbabe's little pink bundle is due :pink:

5th Feb - paula85's little pink bundle is here :pink: Rosie Eve Gamble - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 9lbs 2oz
5th Feb - louise1302's little blue bundle is due :blue:
5th Feb - Sharpy's little pink bundle is due :pink:
5th Feb - Poppeteer's little pink bundle is here :pink: Halle - BORN 22ND JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 12oz
5th Feb - maddiwatts19's little blue bundle is here :blue: Riley - BORN 5TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 2oz

6th Feb - sammie18's little pink bundle is here :pink: Allison - BORN 2ND FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 15oz
6th Feb - Fossey's little pink bundle is here :pink: Larissa - BORN 14TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 4oz
6th Feb - claire1978's little blue bundle is due :blue:

8th Feb - krissie1234uk's little blue bundle is due :blue:
8th Feb - becky1978's little blue bundle here :blue: Archie Peter - BORN 18TH DECEMBER 2008 weighing 4lbs

9th Feb - lauriech's little blue bundle is here :blue: Deri Ieuan Nowell - BORN 13TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 13oz
9th Feb - Lois's little yellow bundle is due :?:

10th Feb - Plumfairy's little pink bundle is here :pink: Layla Faye - BORN 13TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 8oz
10th Feb - heather91's little pink bundle is due :pink:

11th Feb - MUMOF4's little pink bundle is here :pink: Evie Grace Lee - BORN 31ST DECEMEBR 2008 weighing 3lbs 12oz
11th Feb - ladyV84's little yellow bundle is due :?:
11th Feb - Frankie's little blue bundle is due by C-Section :blue:

12th Feb - VicLl's little blue bundle is due :blue:
12th Feb - sophie7286's little blue bundle is due :blue:

13th Feb - daddy to be's little blue bundle is here :blue: Liam Paul - BORN 2ND FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 5lbs 6oz
13th Feb - izzy29's little yellow bundle is due :?:
13th Feb - lollydawn's little pink bundle is due :pink:
13th Feb - Vivanco's little blue bundle is here :blue: Samuel Patrick - BORN 7TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 5lbs 8oz

14th Feb - Jasmine1's little blue Valentines bundle is due :blue:
14th Feb - happy&healthy's little pink Valentines bundle is due :pink:
14th Feb - charlotteb24's little yellow Valentines bundle is due :?:

15th Feb - Hevz's little pink bundle is here :pink: Erin Rebecca Osmon - BORN 27TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 9oz
15th Feb - Goddess25's little yellow bundle is due :?:
15th Feb - pennysbored's little pink bundle is here :pink: Betty Margaret - BORN 26TH DECEMBER 2008 weighing 4lbs 7oz

16th Feb - Angelface's little pink bundle is due :pink:
16th Feb - sophie c's little pink bundle is due :pink:
16th Feb - baby#4due2/16's little blue bundle is due :blue:
16th Feb - bott04's little yellow bundle is due :?:

17th Feb - claire roach's little pink bundle is here :pink: Rosie Lylah - BORN 1ST FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 2oz
17th Feb - dippy dee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Harley - BORN 8TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 1oz
17th Feb - sandy28's little blue bundle is here :blue: David - BORN 28TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 10oz

18th Feb - 1st time mom's little yellow bundle is due :?:
18th Feb - Kat26's little yellow bundle is due :?:
18th Feb - nkbapbt's little blue bundle is here :blue: Lakai Hamilton Kraft - BORN 2ND NOVEMBER 2008 weighing 1.63lbs
18th Feb - xBabyLove's little pink bundle is due :pink:

19th Feb - Momma2Violet's little pink bundle is due :pink: Violet Mae
19th Feb - caitlinsmummy's little blue bundle is due :blue: Thomas
19th Feb - niknaknat's little blue bundle is due :blue: Corey

20th Feb - trishk's little yellow bundle is due :?:
20th Feb - Gwizz's little blue bundle is due :blue:
20th Feb - beckybumpbaby's little blue bundle is due :blue: Max

21st Feb - AnnaBanana9's little yellow bundle is due :?:
21st Feb - Deeper Blue's little yellow bundle is due :?:
21st Feb - Mommy09_JCT's little yellow bundle is due :?:

22nd Feb - enigma's little blue bundle is due :blue:
22nd Feb - rojakhan's little yellow bundle is due :?:
22nd Feb - sparkswillfly's little pink bundle is due :pink: Meadow Rose
22nd Feb - fernie3's little pink bundle is here :pink: Bethan Marie - BORN 7TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 12oz
22nd Feb - xxxjayxxx's little blue bundle is due :blue: Owen
22nd Feb - lauzliddle's little blue bundle is due :blue: - INDUCTION BOOKED FOR 8TH FEBRUARY 2009

24th Feb - pookies24feb09's little pink bundle is due :pink: Evie Sarah Mae

25th Feb - ChloesMummy's little yellow bundle is due :?:

26th Feb - kiara91's little blue bundle is due :blue:

27th Feb - mrs shine's little yellow bundle is due :?:
27th Feb - moo2's little yellow bundle is due :?:
27th Feb - WeooBeans's little blue bundle is due :blue:
27th Feb- x-danielle's little pink bundle is due :pink:

28th Feb - goofy's little blue bundle is due :blue:
28th Feb - CeliaM's little blue bundle is due :blue:

So far.....

:?: TEAM YELLOW: 18
:pink: TEAM PINK: 27
:blue: TEAM BLUE: 32


https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg 
*Add February Mums Badge by copying and pasting this link into your signature (but remember to remove the *'s)...
* 

[*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69807-february-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## MUMOF5

Hello, my lo is due on 11 feb, was just on here checking out the third tri forum when I saw your post. xx


----------



## princessellie

^^ woo thats my brothers bday lol

congrats both of u

xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello ladies, I'm a Novemeber Mummy but just popping in with a gift.

I made a badge for the November Mummies thread so we could link back to our thread and identify each other, and as I didn;t want anyone to feel left out I made them for Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar as well. Don't know if you want to use it but thought I'd pass it on now you have your own thread:

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg

To use just copy the following code - but removed the 2 *s:



> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69807-february-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg[/img][/url]

------
Also it's handy for the first poster to keep the post updated with all of your due dates and then you can check people off as their babies arrive (as don;t forget some of you will be a lot earlier :)

Use this thread to get started: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/25934-bumps-due-dates-2008-2009-a.html


----------



## lauriech

Ria_Rose said:


> Hello ladies, I'm a Novemeber Mummy but just popping in with a gift.
> 
> I made a badge for the November Mummies thread so we could link back to our thread and identify each other, and as I didn;t want anyone to feel left out I made them for Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar as well. Don't know if you want to use it but thought I'd pass it on now you have your own thread:
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg
> 
> To use just copy the following code - but removed the 2 *s:
> 
> 
> 
> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69807-february-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg[/img][/url]Click to expand...


Thank you! Sorry just because I'm having a blonde day, how does the link work? :dohh:


----------



## Hevz

Hey Feb Mummies:thumbup:

Smudge is due on the 15th Feb


----------



## Lois

Hello! My baby is due 9th Feb also. Still seems like ages away but our little one's will be here before we know it. Can't wait!! Hope you are all well.

Lx


----------



## sammie18

Allison Is due feb 6th! :)


----------



## Fossey

I like it. I am due around 6th Feb by my scan dates. My own dates 4th Feb :)


----------



## claire roach

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/55059-everyone-due-feb-please-take-look.html

thats from 2nd tri, loads of names and dates on there of feb mamas x

including me due 17th :) lol x


----------



## Ria_Rose

lauriech said:


> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I'm a Novemeber Mummy but just popping in with a gift.
> 
> I made a badge for the November Mummies thread so we could link back to our thread and identify each other, and as I didn;t want anyone to feel left out I made them for Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar as well. Don't know if you want to use it but thought I'd pass it on now you have your own thread:
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg
> 
> To use just copy the following code - but removed the 2 *s:
> 
> 
> 
> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69807-february-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! Sorry just because I'm having a blonde day, how does the link work? :dohh:Click to expand...


Lol, that's OK, just copy the code (removing the 2 symbols that look like this:*) and paste it in your signature where ever you'd like to put it.

And don't worry I'm sure before long you'll be on page 260 like we are, lol.


----------



## lauriech

claire roach said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/55059-everyone-due-feb-please-take-look.html
> 
> thats from 2nd tri, loads of names and dates on there of feb mamas x
> 
> including me due 17th :) lol x

Thanks Claire! Will use this to update the third tri x


----------



## lauriech

Ria_Rose said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria_Rose said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I'm a Novemeber Mummy but just popping in with a gift.
> 
> I made a badge for the November Mummies thread so we could link back to our thread and identify each other, and as I didn;t want anyone to feel left out I made them for Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar as well. Don't know if you want to use it but thought I'd pass it on now you have your own thread:
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg
> 
> To use just copy the following code - but removed the 2 *s:
> 
> 
> 
> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69807-february-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! Sorry just because I'm having a blonde day, how does the link work? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, that's OK, just copy the code (removing the 2 symbols that look like this:*) and paste it in your signature where ever you'd like to put it.
> 
> And don't worry I'm sure before long you'll be on page 260 like we are, lol.Click to expand...


Brill - thank you! x


----------



## lauriech

Ria_Rose said:


> Hello ladies, I'm a Novemeber Mummy but just popping in with a gift.
> 
> I made a badge for the November Mummies thread so we could link back to our thread and identify each other, and as I didn;t want anyone to feel left out I made them for Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar as well. Don't know if you want to use it but thought I'd pass it on now you have your own thread:
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg
> 
> To use just copy the following code - but removed the 2 *s:
> 
> 
> 
> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69807-february-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> ------
> Also it's handy for the first poster to keep the post updated with all of your due dates and then you can check people off as their babies arrive (as don;t forget some of you will be a lot earlier :)
> 
> Use this thread to get started: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/25934-bumps-due-dates-2008-2009-a.htmlClick to expand...

Done it! Thank you! xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Thanks girls for all your replys! So...were into the third and final tri! Wohoo!!!! :happydance: Hope you're all doing well? 

How are the bumps coming along?

xxx


----------



## moo2

Ssshhh! Don't tell anyone, just peeked in here from 2nd Tri & spotted this Feb Mums thread...:blush:
Hope it's ok but I've got my badge on already - Just getting prepared early, see you all in a few weeks xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

my baby girl is due 5th Feb :D X


----------



## lauriech

moo2 said:


> Ssshhh! Don't tell anyone, just peeked in here from 2nd Tri & spotted this Feb Mums thread...:blush:
> Hope it's ok but I've got my badge on already - Just getting prepared early, see you all in a few weeks xxx

You're more than welcome - I sneaked in early! :blush:

What's your due date and I'll add it!

xxx


----------



## louise1302

my little man is due the 5th feb xx


----------



## VicLl

I'm gate crashing over here! Sorry guys. I'm due on 12th February. xxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

Ohh I'm sneaking too... I think anyway, not sure when I'm meant to come over here!
My little man is due on 8th February. :happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Katew

Hi all, I am due on the 2nd Feb. Makes it more real now there is a feb mums thread in the 3rd Tri!!


----------



## lauriech

Hello :hi: to the new girls! I recognise a few faces from the 2nd tri - we're getting there!!! :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Katew said:


> Hi all, I am due on the 2nd Feb. Makes it more real now there is a feb mums thread in the 3rd Tri!!

I know! I did sneak in a wee bit early but I was too excited to wait any longer!!! :happydance:


----------



## VicLl

I think at this stage you feel like your in the 3rd tri. That's my excuse anyway. I'm just impatient. :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks for starting this thread me lovely!! :) Ive added the Feb Mummys Heart to my sig too :) yaaaay not long for us ey... you poor thing though.. guna have to keep updating this in Feb once we all begin to pop!! Yaaay Im so excited! x x x x x


----------



## moo2

lauriech said:


> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> Ssshhh! Don't tell anyone, just peeked in here from 2nd Tri & spotted this Feb Mums thread...:blush:
> Hope it's ok but I've got my badge on already - Just getting prepared early, see you all in a few weeks xxx
> 
> You're more than welcome - I sneaked in early! :blush:
> 
> What's your due date and I'll add it!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks lauriech but I'm way too early to join in the 3rd tri party.... I know my place, I'll wait in the wings for another 3 weeks!!! Only just make it into Feb Mums - Not due till the 27th! I just can't help looking in here to see what all the girls in big school are up to... :thumpup:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Hi. Im not meant to be here either just yet but Im due 22nd Feb.


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Thanks for starting this thread me lovely!! :) Ive added the Feb Mummys Heart to my sig too :) yaaaay not long for us ey... you poor thing though.. guna have to keep updating this in Feb once we all begin to pop!! Yaaay Im so excited! x x x x x

I know - I thought about that after and thought after my LO comes along, I'm gonna struggle to keep this updated! Oh well - will be fun whilst I'm on MAT leave before bubs is born!

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## lauriech

moo2 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> Ssshhh! Don't tell anyone, just peeked in here from 2nd Tri & spotted this Feb Mums thread...:blush:
> Hope it's ok but I've got my badge on already - Just getting prepared early, see you all in a few weeks xxx
> 
> You're more than welcome - I sneaked in early! :blush:
> 
> What's your due date and I'll add it!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks lauriech but I'm way too early to join in the 3rd tri party.... I know my place, I'll wait in the wings for another 3 weeks!!! Only just make it into Feb Mums - Not due till the 27th! I just can't help looking in here to see what all the girls in big school are up to... :thumpup:Click to expand...

No worries - let me know when you're here from the 2nd Tri and I'll add you to the list then. I was itching to move over so snuck in a little early myself...it is like wanted to know what's goin on a 'big school'!!!!


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> Hi. Im not meant to be here either just yet but Im due 22nd Feb.

No worries - let me know when you move over! Can't believe how close we're getting now, although, still a while I guess! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

moo2 said:


> Ssshhh! Don't tell anyone, just peeked in here from 2nd Tri & spotted this Feb Mums thread...:blush:
> Hope it's ok but I've got my badge on already - Just getting prepared early, see you all in a few weeks xxx

:blush: Yes, hope it's okay, but I spotted this thread and peeked in here from 2nd tri, too! Really looking forward to moving on over here in a couple of weeks :happydance:

Due on February 21st -- and yes, I keep peeking in here too - it is like wanting to know what it's like in big girls' school!

Hope it's okay to have my badge on early.... thank you for making it!!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Eeek... I'm not supposed to be here either :blush: but sneaked in for a quick look :) 

Can't wait to join you all soon :) x


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> Ssshhh! Don't tell anyone, just peeked in here from 2nd Tri & spotted this Feb Mums thread...:blush:
> Hope it's ok but I've got my badge on already - Just getting prepared early, see you all in a few weeks xxx
> 
> :blush: Yes, hope it's okay, but I spotted this thread and peeked in here from 2nd tri, too! Really looking forward to moving on over here in a couple of weeks :happydance:
> 
> Due on February 21st -- and yes, I keep peeking in here too - it is like wanting to know what it's like in big girls' school!
> 
> Hope it's okay to have my badge on early.... thank you for making it!!!!!Click to expand...


I didn't make it - it was made for us by one of the big girls! (Lucky us!) Let me know when you actually move over and I'll add you! 

Big girls school is brill!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Eeek... I'm not supposed to be here either :blush: but sneaked in for a quick look :)
> 
> Can't wait to join you all soon :) x

Not long now! Make sure to add your badge! :hugs: x


----------



## Lois

Sooooooo.... what flavour is everyone expecting?! We wanted to find out at our 20 weeks scan but baby wasn't willing to show! We have a 3d scan coming up on 19th Nov so hoping to find out then. We genuinely don't mind whether it is a boy or a girl but I really want to know either way!

How are you all getting on with names? No doubt some of you have picked already. We're down to a shortlist of about 5 boys names and 5 girls names...I don't think we'll decide until Little One is born.

Hope you're all well and having a good day. Lx


----------



## Fossey

We are having a girl, although 4d scan NEXT Friday :happydance: just to confirm!


----------



## Frankie

14th Feb for me


----------



## lauriech

Lois said:


> Sooooooo.... what flavour is everyone expecting?! We wanted to find out at our 20 weeks scan but baby wasn't willing to show! We have a 3d scan coming up on 19th Nov so hoping to find out then. We genuinely don't mind whether it is a boy or a girl but I really want to know either way!
> 
> How are you all getting on with names? No doubt some of you have picked already. We're down to a shortlist of about 5 boys names and 5 girls names...I don't think we'll decide until Little One is born.
> 
> Hope you're all well and having a good day. Lx

As you can see we're having a little prince but we're having a 4d scan too (just need to make sure!). 

Let us know as soon as you've had your scan, I can update then!

xxx


----------



## goddess25

I was here checking out third trimester forum not quite time to join you ladies yet but almost and saw your post. 

I am due 15th Feb!!


----------



## Hevz

goddess25 said:


> I am due 15th Feb!!

Snap:happydance::happydance::happydance:

....race ya:rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Hevz said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> I am due 15th Feb!!
> 
> Snap:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ....race ya:rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha - I wonder who'll pop first from Feb Mums?! x


----------



## Plumfairy

Haha I wonder too... Its all going to be in the wrong order thats for sure... I wonder who will actually pop on their due date... Oooh so much excitement to look forward too!! Woopie wooo!! :) x x x


----------



## Angelface

Due feb 16th, Team PINK!!!


----------



## Jasmine1

HI,
Can I join in...Our wee man is due on Feb 14th. What a romantic way of spending Valentines day lol, of course the chances of this lil chap making an appearence on or before then are very very minimal!!! Does that mean I can join 3rd try now then??? x


----------



## heather91

I'm due 10th Feb and expecting a little girl. :D x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Haha I wonder too... Its all going to be in the wrong order thats for sure... I wonder who will actually pop on their due date... Oooh so much excitement to look forward too!! Woopie wooo!! :) x x x

I doubt many of us will pop on our due dates! Exciting stuff though isn't it! xx


----------



## lauriech

Jasmine1 said:


> HI,
> Can I join in...Our wee man is due on Feb 14th. What a romantic way of spending Valentines day lol, of course the chances of this lil chap making an appearence on or before then are very very minimal!!! Does that mean I can join 3rd try now then??? x

I came over at about 26 weeks 2 days I think.....

You can certainly join the club! Make sure you add your badge!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

heather91 said:


> I'm due 10th Feb and expecting a little girl. :D x

Me too! :) I'll race ya too it... x :happydance:


----------



## minip2p

Can I join in the 3rd tri ladies......due (well not me personally, but you know what I mean :>) - Fri Feb 13 - unlucky for some, hopefully lucky for us


----------



## danni2609

Im due the 4th with a girl!!


----------



## lauriech

daddy to be said:


> Can I join in the 3rd tri ladies......due (well not me personally, but you know what I mean :>) - Fri Feb 13 - unlucky for some, hopefully lucky for us

Course you can, the more the merrier! Don't forget your badge! x


----------



## happy&healthy

You can add me. Another Valentines Baby Princess. Feb 14th!


----------



## Incubator

We're due February 28th

x


----------



## lauriech

Incubator said:


> We're due February 28th
> 
> x

Let me know when you move over from the 2nd tri and I'll add you then! xx


----------



## lauriech

3 Valentines Babies so far, blimey girls! xxx


----------



## goofy

moo2 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> Ssshhh! Don't tell anyone, just peeked in here from 2nd Tri & spotted this Feb Mums thread...:blush:
> Hope it's ok but I've got my badge on already - Just getting prepared early, see you all in a few weeks xxx
> 
> You're more than welcome - I sneaked in early! :blush:
> 
> What's your due date and I'll add it!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks lauriech but I'm way too early to join in the 3rd tri party.... I know my place, I'll wait in the wings for another 3 weeks!!! Only just make it into Feb Mums - Not due till the 27th! I just can't help looking in here to see what all the girls in big school are up to... :thumpup:Click to expand...


oh im so glad im not the only one lol ... ive been doing my own sneakin in and out of third tri. I love reading on all the new births n the pics of the newborns are amazing. Im the 28th feb so ive also got a few weeks before i can officially join third tri. Cant wait!


----------



## lauriech

goofy said:


> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> Ssshhh! Don't tell anyone, just peeked in here from 2nd Tri & spotted this Feb Mums thread...:blush:
> Hope it's ok but I've got my badge on already - Just getting prepared early, see you all in a few weeks xxx
> 
> You're more than welcome - I sneaked in early! :blush:
> 
> What's your due date and I'll add it!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks lauriech but I'm way too early to join in the 3rd tri party.... I know my place, I'll wait in the wings for another 3 weeks!!! Only just make it into Feb Mums - Not due till the 27th! I just can't help looking in here to see what all the girls in big school are up to... :thumpup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh im so glad im not the only one lol ... ive been doing my own sneakin in and out of third tri. I love reading on all the new births n the pics of the newborns are amazing. Im the 28th feb so ive also got a few weeks before i can officially join third tri. Cant wait!Click to expand...

You can't help but sneak, can you?! I was always peaking!!! Let me know when you move over from the 2nd tri and I'll add you x :hugs: x


----------



## lauriech

Are there any new Feb mums in the third tri yet? x :hugs: x


----------



## becky1978

Hello - can you add me please I'm due 8th Feb - yellow bump!


----------



## lauriech

becky1978 said:


> Hello - can you add me please I'm due 8th Feb - yellow bump!

Will do! Have you just moved over? x


----------



## becky1978

I popped my head in last Monday but haven't really posted much yet as have been a bit manic at work. I finish at the end of next weeks o will be spending more time here with you all! :happydance:


----------



## mrscookie

im due 3rd feb! I dunno how I missed this lol
xxx


----------



## lauriech

becky1978 said:


> I popped my head in last Monday but haven't really posted much yet as have been a bit manic at work. I finish at the end of next weeks o will be spending more time here with you all! :happydance:

Lucky you! I'm working up until the end of the year :-(


----------



## mrscookie

sorry forgot to ask, can you add me please :D hehehe.
x


----------



## lauriech

melbo said:


> sorry forgot to ask, can you add me please :D hehehe.
> x

Done Sweetie! x


----------



## becky1978

lauriech said:


> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> I popped my head in last Monday but haven't really posted much yet as have been a bit manic at work. I finish at the end of next weeks o will be spending more time here with you all! :happydance:
> 
> Lucky you! I'm working up until the end of the year :-(Click to expand...

I was going to be but had a few issues at work so decided to leave at 29 weeks. I'm doing part time hours until then too!:happydance:


----------



## becky1978

Ooh noticed I'm due just the day before you Lauriech!


----------



## lauriech

becky1978 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> I popped my head in last Monday but haven't really posted much yet as have been a bit manic at work. I finish at the end of next weeks o will be spending more time here with you all! :happydance:
> 
> Lucky you! I'm working up until the end of the year :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to be but had a few issues at work so decided to leave at 29 weeks. I'm doing part time hours until then too!:happydance:Click to expand...

I hope everything is ok with work? Still, not long now! Yes, you are due the day before me!

I wonder who'll pop first from the Feb Mums?!

x


----------



## becky1978

Yeh it's ok, just had a few issues that were a bit of a nightmare, and my job is quite stressful do decided I didn't need it at the moment! It seems weird now that I am finishing so early but I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## lauriech

becky1978 said:


> Yeh it's ok, just had a few issues that were a bit of a nightmare, and my job is quite stressful do decided I didn't need it at the moment! It seems weird now that I am finishing so early but I am really looking forward to it.

You definately don't need it! My job can be quite stressful at times. People have had me in tears etc and I don't cry for anything... and that's clients!

x


----------



## izzy29

Hey, I am due on 13 Feb


----------



## Sharpy

lauriech said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a thread for Feb Mums yet so here we go.... (*Edit* please update me girls as and when you come over from the 2nd tri)....
> 
> Let's get chatting...
> 
> 2nd Feb - Katew's little bundle is due :?:
> 
> 3rd Feb - melbo's little bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 4th Feb - danni2609's little bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 5th Feb - paula85's little bundle is due :pink:
> 5th Feb - louise1302's little bundle is due :blue:
> 
> 6th Feb - sammie18's little bundle is due :pink:
> 6th Feb - Fossey's little bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 8th Feb - krissie1234uk's little bundle is due :blue:
> 8th Feb - becky1978's little bundle is due :?:
> 
> 9th Feb - lauriech's little bundle is due :blue:
> 9th Feb - Lois's little bundle is due :?:
> 
> 10th Feb - Plumfairy's little bundle is due :pink:
> 10th Feb - heather91's little bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 11th Feb - MUMOF4's little bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 12th Feb - VicLl's little bundle is due :blue:
> 
> 13th Feb - daddy to be's little is bundle due :?:
> 
> 14th Feb - Frankie's little Valentines bundle is due :blue:
> 14th Feb - Jasmine1's little Valentines bundle is due :blue:
> 14th Feb - happy&healthy's little Valentines bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 15th Feb - Hevz's little bundle is due :?:
> 15th Feb - Goddess25's little bundle is due :?:
> 
> 16th Feb - Angelface's little bundle is due :pink:


My little girl is due Feb 5th!

xxxx


----------



## becky1978

lauriech said:


> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh it's ok, just had a few issues that were a bit of a nightmare, and my job is quite stressful do decided I didn't need it at the moment! It seems weird now that I am finishing so early but I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> You definately don't need it! My job can be quite stressful at times. People have had me in tears etc and I don't cry for anything... and that's clients!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I've had a lot of tears too! What do you do for a living?


----------



## lauriech

becky1978 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh it's ok, just had a few issues that were a bit of a nightmare, and my job is quite stressful do decided I didn't need it at the moment! It seems weird now that I am finishing so early but I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> You definately don't need it! My job can be quite stressful at times. People have had me in tears etc and I don't cry for anything... and that's clients!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I've had a lot of tears too! What do you do for a living?Click to expand...

Estate Agent :blush: don't judge! I'm a nice honest one! How about you? x


----------



## becky1978

lauriech said:


> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh it's ok, just had a few issues that were a bit of a nightmare, and my job is quite stressful do decided I didn't need it at the moment! It seems weird now that I am finishing so early but I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> You definately don't need it! My job can be quite stressful at times. People have had me in tears etc and I don't cry for anything... and that's clients!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I've had a lot of tears too! What do you do for a living?Click to expand...
> 
> Estate Agent :blush: don't judge! I'm a nice honest one! How about you? xClick to expand...

Recruitment Consultant - you sell houses I sell people!!!!:blush:


----------



## enigma

Hiya, im not over here just yet, but im due on 22nd, although im having a section and my midwife recons it will be about the 12th, but need to have it confirmed yet, so ill stick with 22nd for now.


Ps, im nicking that badge too, lol.


----------



## traceydixon78

Add me to February 2, please!


----------



## pennysbored

A girl on the 15th for me...


----------



## Frankie

Almost 13 weeks left whoop whoop!!! Roll on Christmas I say x


----------



## danni2609

Looks like theres a few girls in feb!


----------



## lauriech

becky1978 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh it's ok, just had a few issues that were a bit of a nightmare, and my job is quite stressful do decided I didn't need it at the moment! It seems weird now that I am finishing so early but I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> You definately don't need it! My job can be quite stressful at times. People have had me in tears etc and I don't cry for anything... and that's clients!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I've had a lot of tears too! What do you do for a living?Click to expand...
> 
> Estate Agent :blush: don't judge! I'm a nice honest one! How about you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Recruitment Consultant - you sell houses I sell people!!!!:blush:Click to expand...

Ha ha - don't feel so bad now!!! x


----------



## lauriech

danni2609 said:


> Looks like theres a few girls in feb!

The list is building up quickly isn't it?! x


----------



## lauriech

Frankie said:


> Almost 13 weeks left whoop whoop!!! Roll on Christmas I say x

Yeah - roll on Christmas!!!!! x


----------



## sophie c

2nd Feb - Katew's little bundle is due 
2nd Feb - Tracydixon's little bundle is due
3rd Feb - melbo's little bundle is due 

4th Feb - danni2609's little bundle is due 

5th Feb - paula85's little bundle is due 
5th Feb - louise1302's little bundle is due
5th Feb- Sharpys little bundle is due 

6th Feb - sammie18's little bundle is due 
6th Feb - Fossey's little bundle is due 

8th Feb - krissie1234uk's little bundle is due 
8th Feb - becky1978's little bundle is due 

9th Feb - lauriech's little bundle is due 
9th Feb - Lois's little bundle is due 

10th Feb - Plumfairy's little bundle is due 
10th Feb - heather91's little bundle is due 

11th Feb - MUMOF4's little bundle is due 

12th Feb - VicLl's little bundle is due 

13th Feb - daddy to be's little is bundle due 

14th Feb - Frankie's little Valentines bundle is due 
14th Feb - Jasmine1's little Valentines bundle is due 
14th Feb - happy&healthy's little Valentines bundle is due 

15th Feb - Hevz's little bundle is due 
15th Feb - Goddess25's little bundle is due 
15th Feb - Pennysboard's little bundle is due

16th Feb - Angelface's little bundle is due 
16th Feb - Sophie c's little bundle is due

22nd Feb - Enigma's little bundle is due


----------



## Poppeteer

ooooooh me me me!

Due 5th feb too :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

sophie c said:


> 2nd Feb - Katew's little bundle is due
> 2nd Feb - Tracydixon's little bundle is due
> 3rd Feb - melbo's little bundle is due
> 
> 4th Feb - danni2609's little bundle is due
> 
> 5th Feb - paula85's little bundle is due
> 5th Feb - louise1302's little bundle is due
> 5th Feb- Sharpys little bundle is due
> 
> 6th Feb - sammie18's little bundle is due
> 6th Feb - Fossey's little bundle is due
> 
> 8th Feb - krissie1234uk's little bundle is due
> 8th Feb - becky1978's little bundle is due
> 
> 9th Feb - lauriech's little bundle is due
> 9th Feb - Lois's little bundle is due
> 
> 10th Feb - Plumfairy's little bundle is due
> 10th Feb - heather91's little bundle is due
> 
> 11th Feb - MUMOF4's little bundle is due
> 
> 12th Feb - VicLl's little bundle is due
> 
> 13th Feb - daddy to be's little is bundle due
> 
> 14th Feb - Frankie's little Valentines bundle is due
> 14th Feb - Jasmine1's little Valentines bundle is due
> 14th Feb - happy&healthy's little Valentines bundle is due
> 
> 15th Feb - Hevz's little bundle is due
> 15th Feb - Goddess25's little bundle is due
> 15th Feb - Pennysboard's little bundle is due
> 
> 16th Feb - Angelface's little bundle is due
> 16th Feb - Sophie c's little bundle is due
> 
> 22nd Feb - Enigma's little bundle is due

I'll update it for you! x


----------



## Poppeteer

Yay! Looks like 5th feb is gonna be a really busy day!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## izzy29

can I join in for 13th feb???


----------



## lauriech

Poppeteer said:


> Yay! Looks like 5th feb is gonna be a really busy day!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


It sure does! x


----------



## lauriech

izzy29 said:


> can I join in for 13th feb???

You sure can! x


----------



## ashjenx2k8

charlie-nicole is due 1st of feb


----------



## claire roach

im moving on in, can you add me please.....baby rosie lylah tripp is due feb 17th 

thanks x


----------



## Momma2Violet

I'm also moving on up :) Our little one, Violet Mae, is due February 19th. According to your list, it looks we're the only 19th!


----------



## lauriech

claire roach said:


> im moving on in, can you add me please.....baby rosie lylah tripp is due feb 17th
> 
> thanks x

You're officially added! Don't forget your Feb Mum's Badge!! x


----------



## lauriech

Momma2Violet said:


> I'm also moving on up :) Our little one, Violet Mae, is due February 19th. According to your list, it looks we're the only 19th!

You are added! Don't forget your Feb Mum's badge xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm moving in too! Peanut is due February 21st :happydance:


----------



## lollydawn

Hi there,

Can I join? My little girl is due on Feb 13th!

Thanks
Lollydawn


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 and lollydawn - you're both added! I see you've got your Feb Mum's Badges too x :happydance: x


----------



## ChloesMummy

Woohooo finallt in the third tri!!!

Baby due 25th Feb (having a c-section so date will change)


----------



## rojakhan

My baby is due 22nd Feb


----------



## pinkmummy

My LO is due 19th Feb a baby boy xx


----------



## lauriech

ChloesMummy said:


> Woohooo finallt in the third tri!!!
> 
> Baby due 25th Feb (having a c-section so date will change)

Ok - keep us updated! x


----------



## lauriech

Caitlinsmummy, rojakhan & ChloesMummy - you've all been added! x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Eeeek only a week and I can (finally) join you guys! I keep sneaking on here to have a peek... I'm counting the days lol x


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Eeeek only a week and I can (finally) join you guys! I keep sneaking on here to have a peek... I'm counting the days lol x

I'll add you now! :blush: x


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> Eeeek only a week and I can (finally) join you guys! I keep sneaking on here to have a peek... I'm counting the days lol x
> 
> I'll add you now! :blush: xClick to expand...

Thank you :wohoo: x


----------



## sarahmum2be

hiya all

my lily grace is due on the 3rd of feb

sarah x


----------



## ChloesMummy

OOOPS i snuck in a bit early didnt realise!!! x


----------



## lauriech

ChloesMummy said:


> OOOPS i snuck in a bit early didnt realise!!! x

Don't worry, I snuck over a little early! x


----------



## becky1978

Just looked at the first page, and there are twice as many girls due than boys for the people who know! Wonder what my little bundle will be?!


----------



## Hevz

becky1978 said:


> Wonder what my little bundle will be?!

I think mine will be a boy as it keeps getting hiccups and both my boy pregnancies had hiccups loads....then again maybe it's bluffing:dohh::rofl:


----------



## becky1978

Hevz said:



> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder what my little bundle will be?!
> 
> I think mine will be a boy as it keeps getting hiccups and both my boy pregnancies had hiccups loads....then again maybe it's bluffing:dohh::rofl:Click to expand...

I really can't guess, my preganacy has been totally different this time but I've had no inkling at all. Last time I was convinced all the way through it would be a boy, and he was!


----------



## claire roach

Hevz said:


> becky1978 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder what my little bundle will be?!
> 
> I think mine will be a boy as it keeps getting hiccups and both my boy pregnancies had hiccups loads....then again maybe it's bluffing:dohh::rofl:Click to expand...

ooooooo hevz my lil boy had hiccups LOADS but my girls didnt!!!!!!!!!! my boy had them everyday inside me and it carried on outside for months lol


----------



## Momma2Violet

I'm testing my February Heart thingee....

Let's see if I did it correctly!!!!

Hmmmm...just looks like text. Apparently I didn't :)


----------



## lauriech

Momma2Violet said:


> I'm testing my February Heart thingee....
> 
> Let's see if I did it correctly!!!!
> 
> Hmmmm...just looks like text. Apparently I didn't :)

Have you sorted it yet hun? x


----------



## 1st time mom

Can you add me to the list as well? I'm due Feb 18th and I'm on Team Yellow!!!


----------



## lauriech

1st time mom - you're added!

Blimey - apart from the team yellow mummy's, there are double the amount of girls expected to boys - wow, I thought we were on a role with more boys due around this time before I started this thread!!!!

I would say, does anyone have any predictions for who'll come first but think there's too many of us for that!!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Can you add my little pink bundle of joy on the 22nd?


----------



## Meels-Spot

Hello please can you add me to the list - due 3rd Feb! Thanks!


----------



## mcmillk

can I join please !!!

Due 13th Feb - baby boy, as yet unnamed

K 27+5 xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

when did you all start moving over to 3rd? I've been lurking for a few days... don't know whether to stick it out til next week or just move over lol... hmmmm x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Momma2Violet said:


> I'm testing my February Heart thingee....
> 
> Let's see if I did it correctly!!!!
> 
> Hmmmm...just looks like text. Apparently I didn't :)

If you get rid of the * it should work... fingers crossed :)


----------



## ChloesMummy

Like you i have been lurking about!!! lol x


----------



## Lois

Hello Everyone! Had my 4D scan today and although the pictures weren't very clear (we're going back for another try in a fortnight) we did find out that we are having a little girl!!!! Can't wait to meet her! :pink:

Lx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lois said:


> Hello Everyone! Had my 4D scan today and although the pictures weren't very clear (we're going back for another try in a fortnight) we did find out that we are having a little girl!!!! Can't wait to meet her! :pink:
> 
> Lx

Congratulations on your *PINK* bump :) 

I have a 4d scan booked for 2nd dec and cant wait! :)


----------



## sandy28

Can i please be added to the list Feb 17th Baby boy


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations on your *pink* bump Lois! :hugs:


----------



## Lois

Thank you Pookies and Anna! Not long til your scan Pookies, so exciting!!!

Lx


----------



## Plumfairy

pookies24feb09 said:


> when did you all start moving over to 3rd? I've been lurking for a few days... don't know whether to stick it out til next week or just move over lol... hmmmm x

I Came over at 26 weeks... because technically you're in your 27th week of pregnancy... :)


----------



## becky1978

lauriech said:


> 1st time mom - you're added!
> 
> Blimey - apart from the team yellow mummy's, there are double the amount of girls expected to boys - wow, I thought we were on a role with more boys due around this time before I started this thread!!!!
> 
> I would say, does anyone have any predictions for who'll come first but think there's too many of us for that!!! :dohh:
> 
> xxx

Well I was 6 weeks early with my little man, hoping not to be that early this time but we'll see!


----------



## Plumfairy

Hows all the Feb Mummys doing today? Anyone else feeling fat and tired? x x x


----------



## claire roach

Plumfairy said:


> Hows all the Feb Mummys doing today? Anyone else feeling fat and tired? x x x

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just really really really really want her here NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Hevz

becky1978 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 1st time mom - you're added!
> 
> Blimey - apart from the team yellow mummy's, there are double the amount of girls expected to boys - wow, I thought we were on a role with more boys due around this time before I started this thread!!!!
> 
> I would say, does anyone have any predictions for who'll come first but think there's too many of us for that!!! :dohh:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well I was 6 weeks early with my little man, hoping not to be that early this time but we'll see!Click to expand...

I have always gone into prem labour....hoping to go overdue with this one for a change:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Hows all the Feb Mummys doing today? Anyone else feeling fat and tired? x x x

I'm feeling f***ing huge this week and oh so tired! Work is really doing me in and I'm on my 6 day week at work!

How you feeling girly???

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Looks like we may have a few early mummys for Feb too? 

Tell you what, I want my baby out now too - but I want him fully cooked too! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Angelface

i just wanna go sleep and wake up in feb, about the 15th lol x


----------



## harveysmum

I am due on Feb 4 with a little girl!x


----------



## Jasmine1

Plumfairy said:


> Hows all the Feb Mummys doing today? Anyone else feeling fat and tired? x x x

I am feeling very fed up with waking every time I turn over in bed, which now looks like a car doing a three point turn! I do want my lil man to be fully ready when he comes but I'm so fed up with people saying 'oh not much longer now then'. To which I reply 'Yes I have another bloody 12 weeks'!!! Who said pregnancy was a graceful thing!!! How's everyone coping? x


----------



## becky1978

Angelface said:


> i just wanna go sleep and wake up in feb, about the 15th lol x

YESSSS! Hibernation sounds like a brilliant idea to me, oh just wake me for Christmas day though please!


----------



## Fossey

I'm doing OK*touches wood* bad back though and lack of sleep is starting to niggle. Up every hour in the night weeing :hissy: oh well will be worth it in the end!


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...hibernation sounds good! WAke me up for Christmas Day though and send me back to sleep til the 9th Feb please? :blush:


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Oooo...hibernation sounds good! WAke me up for Christmas Day though and send me back to sleep til the 9th Feb please? :blush:

Hehehe! Wouldnt that be perfect! Oh I just wish someone would do the Xmas shopping all for me.. The thought of it fills me with total dread!!!! :hissy: 

X X X


----------



## Angelface

nope, im not even bothered about x mas! lol just buy me pressies and ill open em in feb!! x


----------



## lauriech

I'm actually quite looking forward to Christmas and the shopping before hand although I'll probably feel too tired to do it! 

I love wrapping presents etc...can't wait! Just wish I had more money to spend on people really.

So hibernate me now...wake me to do shopping and wrapping...send me back to sleep til Christmas (not bothered about New Year) and wake me up the day before bubs is due - perfecto! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh yessss the wrapping part I love too!! I'd love to be a professional present wrapper!! I just know as soon as I've been walking around the shops for an hour i will be overcome by nasty cramps and wont be able to continue!! Ohhh its such a pain!!!!!!! :( x x x


----------



## Angelface

ok lol, i love wrapping too x


----------



## ChloesMummy

I hate the wrapping love the spending though!!!!!! lol x


----------



## becky1978

Right it's on then, I'm gathering me some nice food and drink, getting my snuggliest jammies on and snuggling down under the duvet right now for the foreseeable future!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lois said:


> Thank you Pookies and Anna! Not long til your scan Pookies, so exciting!!!
> 
> Lx

I can't wait to see what my little girl looks like! I'm not the most patient of people and I find that the scan is something to look forward to before she's here! 

Ugh don't get me started on christmas lol... I've not got one thing yet and have millions of people to buy for! I'm gonna get my OH to do all the shopping I think lol... Surely the extra stress isn't good for me or baby lol... well thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it :rofl: 

I'm with you all on hibernating! It sounds like a plan... Should be pretty easy to manage... I feel like I could sleep til Feb 2010 let alone feb 2009 lol!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Plumfairy said:


> Hows all the Feb Mummys doing today? Anyone else feeling fat and tired? x x x


MEEEEE!!!!!! :hissy: 

Been away on a business trip, and I don't sleep well to begin with when I'm away from home - couple that with being pregnant and having trouble sleeping, and you have a recipe for disaster!

I'm SO glad to be home!


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> couple that with being pregnant and having trouble sleeping, and you have a recipe for disaster!

OH knows all too well about that lmao! Specially when the silly sod manages to wake me up at the crack of dawn after not sleeping because a certain someone is sitting/bouncing on my bladder or kicking hell out of my cervix (probably tmi, sorry!)... bunch of fun... :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I feel like a fat whale. Its getting increasingly hard to move around and get off my fat arse. Im sick of getting up to go to the toilet 20 times a night! On a plus note no stretch marks so far... I check daily!


----------



## insomnimama

My due date is Feb 11, though I will be having a planned C so it could be as early as late Jan...


----------



## pookies24feb09

sparkswillfly said:


> On a plus note no stretch marks so far... I check daily!

I've not been so lucky... My tummy looks like a road map :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Same here - so far, so good - no stretch marks as yet! However, Peanut really must think my bladder is a trampoline! I must get up a minimum of 5 times a night to pee!


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaaah meee tooo!!! Anybody else find sitting on the loo quite a mission too?? I had to pee in a pot for the midwife on wednesday and completely missed as I couldnt see anything I was doing!!! Ended up with only about half a thimble full hahahahah!!! Luckily no stretchmarks for me either YET!! I check every day too and slap on the bio oil like theres no tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes, that's getting really tough.

AND I realized yesterday that I can't see my feet anymore when I look down, unless I bend forwards too! :hissy: :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh the joys eh!! :rofl: I love it really and will certainly miss it when bumpys gone, but I just wish it could tuck itself in sometimes... especially when im trying to put my socks on!!! Grrrr... Imagine what its going to be like in 10 weeks time.... Yikes!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol I havent been able to see my feet in a while... :rofl: I have trouble putting my socks on too... I give up now... live in my slippers lol! Lol I had trouble peeing in the pot for the midwife anyways let alone now! When I went for my 12 week scan, they asked me to do a sample in a bottle with a funnel attached to it and I still didn't much in...:dohh: 

Is anyone else finding that they cant get up off the couch properly without shuffling to the very edge of it or asking for help lol?


----------



## becky1978

sparkswillfly said:


> I feel like a fat whale. Its getting increasingly hard to move around and get off my fat arse. Im sick of getting up to go to the toilet 20 times a night! On a plus note no stretch marks so far... I check daily!

No stretch marks for me either so far (touches every wodden item/surface in the nearby vicinity twice just to be sure!)

Quick question to all - last night my husband and I were discussing having a 4 D scan (neither of us had wanted one before) What are the waiting times like a I'm 29 weeks on Sunday, and don't know if I've left it too late?


----------



## pookies24feb09

I think the waiting times are ok! My OH and I booked ours for when we we're 28 weeks. They basically asked me to call them and arrange when I want to go! I suppose it depends on who you go with :) 

I hate you all for not having any stretch marks lol... It was as if the second I poas they decided they were gonna show their ugly faces... It wouldn't be so bad if they were little, but they're fecking huge :rofl:


----------



## Frankie

Does everyone get stretchmarks then?


----------



## insomnimama

I didn't last time but I seem to be much bigger this time so I am here with my fingers crossed that the next 2.5 months don't bring any.


----------



## becky1978

insomnimama said:


> I didn't last time but I seem to be much bigger this time so I am here with my fingers crossed that the next 2.5 months don't bring any.

Snap! I didn't get a single one last time 9did have my little boy at 34 weeks though) but this time I'm HUGE, bigger already than I was when I had Cameron. I'm smothering myself in cocoa butter and also Avon stretch mark cream which is lovely!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I think it all depends on how stretchy your skin is. Hopefully I have stretchy skin!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Apparently mine sucks lol... I don't mind them that much i suppose... although I don't think I'll be wearing them as proud mummy badges... no one will be able to see them apart from my OH anyways... :rofl: 

Have any of you ladies started to get 'oh my god it need it now' cravings?


----------



## sparkswillfly

pookies24feb09 said:


> Have any of you ladies started to get 'oh my god it need it now' cravings?

I feel that way about chocolate chip cookies and cups of tea


----------



## pookies24feb09

I had my first 'omg I need it now' one last night... chicken burger with mayo... I hate mayo usually and I've been off chicken since about 7 weeks lol... OH had to go out early this morning to hunt some down for me. They were soooo good!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I love chicken burgers and mayo. Or anything with mayo! Mcchicken sandwich meal and strawberry milkshake and salty fries... mmmmmmmm


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'd quite happily kill for a milkshake right now :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmm -- a chicken burger with mayo sounds SO GOOD right now!!


----------



## krissie1234uk

I want icy drinks all the time. Oh and I love the smell of washing up liquid and hand soap...!
I am definately with you all on the socks thing, finding it very difficult to put them on now. Also get really sore hips when lying on my side at night, so I have to turn over 100 million times a night, which is a nightmare task!


----------



## ChloesMummy

I love the smell of cleaning products (the nice smelling ones!) and soap powder....its like a craving! lol


----------



## pookies24feb09

I went through a phase a few weeks ago where I was craving the smell of davidoff cool water for women... OH bought me a bottle to stop me going on about it lol


----------



## firstbabe

Hi Everyone. I am totally new here. I have been reading the posts for a while and I have finally decided to join. I am due Feb 4.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hi and Welcome :) 

Do you know what you're having??


----------



## firstbabe

I am having a girl, but DH and I haven't told anyone else that. We are keeping it a surprise. :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I couldn't resist finding out! You have more control than I do... I told everyone as soon as I found out lol :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

firstbabe said:


> I am having a girl, but DH and I haven't told anyone else that. We are keeping it a surprise. :rofl:

You're added firstbabe! It won't be a surprise now you're on here!!!! :dohh: Do you have any names as yet?

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Hi girls n guys,

How are you all doing today? 

xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

hi full of flu, headache, and OH is working the weekend as well as all week, god i feel sorry for myself :( sorry to put a dampner on everyones day girls. on a better note cant wait for this baby so excited! 9 weeks and counting...
how is everyone today?


----------



## insomnimama

Can't sleep. Woke up every *$#&#^& half hour last night. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## lauriech

Ahhh girls - sorry to hear you're not well and have not slept. I'm at work again today :hissy: wish I didn't have to work weekends on top of all week!!! Roll on 5pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

paula85 said:


> on a better note cant wait for this baby so excited! 9 weeks and counting...
> how is everyone today?

You lucky bugger! 13 weeks seems SO far away right now! 

I'm good today thank god... have just woken up from a cat nap... but it was horrible... I dreamed that my OH had been killed and then turned into chewing gum!?!?! Weird or what!!!


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> on a better note cant wait for this baby so excited! 9 weeks and counting...
> how is everyone today?
> 
> You lucky bugger! 13 weeks seems SO far away right now!
> 
> I'm good today thank god... have just woken up from a cat nap... but it was horrible... I dreamed that my OH had been killed and then turned into chewing gum!?!?! Weird or what!!!Click to expand...

I was thinking that - 9 weeks is so close! 

Isn't it funny how your mind works when pregnant - dreams are just so messed up!!!

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Tell me about it lol! I think I've got my OH having weird dreams too... He dreamed we had twins last night and one of them could talk. The other was crying and the one that could talk was like 'omg, shut up!' lol...


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Tell me about it lol! I think I've got my OH having weird dreams too... He dreamed we had twins last night and one of them could talk. The other was crying and the one that could talk was like 'omg, shut up!' lol...

:rofl: Ha ha - how funny! Our minds really do work overtime in our sleep!!!!! x


----------



## Dizzy321

that is a strange dream LOL i have been having some strange dreams latley, thats if i sleep long enough!! seem to wake up every hour and last night was a nightmare with my blocked nose and getting up to pee is getting bad again, 6 times takes the mick!
9 weeks is so near yet so far, it has gone fast though, fingers crossed the next 9 weeks goes as fast!! xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I hope they go fast for you! I'm focusing on my 4d scan on the 2nd. After that there's only 3 weeks til xmas then 8 left til baby is here! It doesn't help that I'm not the most patient of people at the best of times... :rofl:


----------



## Dizzy321

Me either!! hopefully it wil go fast for you also! oh 4d scans are amazing i had mine at 27 weeks was soo worth it, bet u cant wait! i have got 3 weeks till my OH breaks up for xmas for 2 weeks wahooo! then when he goes back to work i will have 3 weeks to go :D
so glad he is off and xmas will keep my mind off clock watching and things xx


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> that is a strange dream LOL i have been having some strange dreams latley, thats if i sleep long enough!! seem to wake up every hour and last night was a nightmare with my blocked nose and getting up to pee is getting bad again, 6 times takes the mick!
> 9 weeks is so near yet so far, it has gone fast though, fingers crossed the next 9 weeks goes as fast!! xxx

How comes you've only got 9 weeks Paula? Your ticker says you're 29 weeks and so many days...have you got a c-section booked or is your ticker wrong? Still lucky!

Pookies and Paula - I worked out that I've only got 11 working days left in work til MAT leave. In next week, off the next, in the following, off Christmas week and then my final day is 30th December...WOHOO!!!!!!!! Then I've got less than 6 weeks til bubs is due :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm gonna get so impatient once I'm on MAT leave - I just know it. It's already doing my head in............ :hissy: .......................


----------



## Neecee

I'm feb 2nd.


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> I hope they go fast for you! I'm focusing on my 4d scan on the 2nd. After that there's only 3 weeks til xmas then 8 left til baby is here! It doesn't help that I'm not the most patient of people at the best of times... :rofl:


Forgot to say - I've got mine booked for 1st December, I'll be 30 weeks exactly (tried to bring it forward but they didn't have any appointments beforehand so stuck with a 30 week 4d scan).

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> that is a strange dream LOL i have been having some strange dreams latley, thats if i sleep long enough!! seem to wake up every hour and last night was a nightmare with my blocked nose and getting up to pee is getting bad again, 6 times takes the mick!
> 9 weeks is so near yet so far, it has gone fast though, fingers crossed the next 9 weeks goes as fast!! xxx
> 
> I'm gonna get so impatient once I'm on MAT leave - I just know it. It's already doing my head in............ :hissy: .......................Click to expand...

Lol I know exactly how you feel now! I had to leave work when I found out I was pg and am getting ants in my pants. I want my little one NOW lol.. Well maybe not quite yet... But if she wants to make an appearance at the beginning of Feb, instead of the end, that would be completely fine by me!! 

I keep checking my ticker all the time to see how many days I have left. Even though I already know... It's just incase I just happen to miss a day or something... :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> Forgot to say - I've got mine booked for 1st December, I'll be 30 weeks exactly (tried to bring it forward but they didn't have any appointments beforehand so stuck with a 30 week 4d scan).
> 
> x

A day before mine! Exciting isn't it! Have you had anyone tell you they think it's a bad idea? I keep getting it all the time from people... I want to tell them all to eff off... If they dont want to see it they dont have to...


----------



## lauriech

Neecee said:


> I'm feb 2nd.

You're added Neecee! x


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say - I've got mine booked for 1st December, I'll be 30 weeks exactly (tried to bring it forward but they didn't have any appointments beforehand so stuck with a 30 week 4d scan).
> 
> x
> 
> A day before mine! Exciting isn't it! Have you had anyone tell you they think it's a bad idea? I keep getting it all the time from people... I want to tell them all to eff off... If they dont want to see it they dont have to...Click to expand...

Well my mum originally thought it was such a rip off but hasn't said much since....

If I'm honest, it's now me that's not so sure it's a good idea!!!!! No one has said they're not worth it though......what have people said to you? x


----------



## pookies24feb09

People keep going on about how I'm not going to be left with any surprises when she's born because I know the sex and will have a pretty good idea what she looks like. I think for me though just knowing that she'll be here eventually and that she is healthy is good enough for me! All the rest of the little things are bonus details! 

How come you're not so sure about it? x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I feel like an old woman. I wake up everyday with back ache and hip ache.... 3 months exactly to go today....


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Whew! It's finally the weekend for me. Just got home from work - thank goodness the bank is only open a half-day on Saturday! Weekends just seem to go by far too fast - roll on January 30th and my last day at work!

I'm thinking that 13 weeks feels like AGES.... but then I tell myself I have 4 weeks at work, then 2 off for Christmas, then 4 weeks at work, and then MAT LEAVE! :happydance:

Those 8 work weeks will drag though, won't they! Work is very, very difficult at the moment :(


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> People keep going on about how I'm not going to be left with any surprises when she's born because I know the sex and will have a pretty good idea what she looks like. I think for me though just knowing that she'll be here eventually and that she is healthy is good enough for me! All the rest of the little things are bonus details!
> 
> How come you're not so sure about it? x

Well....in a way, we're so close now that maybe it'll ruin the surprise of what LO looks like but then I think isn't that why I booked it in the first place???!!!

Also, I've paid my deposit but got another £95 to pay when we go and am a little concerned about money now it's getting close to Christmas. Can think of so much I've got to buy, baby stuff, xmas presents etc that I'm thinking I need that £95 for other things!

I don't know really. I was soooo excited, now I'm not really :blush:


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> I feel like an old woman. I wake up everyday with back ache and hip ache.... 3 months exactly to go today....

Sometimes it's my back, other nights it's my hips....god we're like old women!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Whew! It's finally the weekend for me. Just got home from work - thank goodness the bank is only open a half-day on Saturday! Weekends just seem to go by far too fast - roll on January 30th and my last day at work!
> 
> I'm thinking that 13 weeks feels like AGES.... but then I tell myself I have 4 weeks at work, then 2 off for Christmas, then 4 weeks at work, and then MAT LEAVE! :happydance:
> 
> Those 8 work weeks will drag though, won't they! Work is very, very difficult at the moment :(

Bet these last few weeks will fly by!!!!! Just seems like forever away at the moment doesn't it?! x


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Those 8 work weeks will drag though, won't they! Work is very, very difficult at the moment :(

:hugs:
We may all be pleasantly surprised! I think the fact that we have the run up to xmas later on in our pregnancies will help! Kind of takes your mind off things...KIND OF :rofl: 

I hope things don't drag out too much for us all! I bet once we all start to drop, we'll be wondering where the time went x


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> Well....in a way, we're so close now that maybe it'll ruin the surprise of what LO looks like but then I think isn't that why I booked it in the first place???!!!
> 
> Also, I've paid my deposit but got another £95 to pay when we go and am a little concerned about money now it's getting close to Christmas. Can think of so much I've got to buy, baby stuff, xmas presents etc that I'm thinking I need that £95 for other things!
> 
> I don't know really. I was soooo excited, now I'm not really :blush:

I got mine as an xmas present from my mother. Couldn't think of anything else I wanted so she offered to get me and OH one! Couldn't say no! 

I think it will come to the day and you'll be so excited to see you LO again! 

I know what you mean though! Christmas is taking it out of me and my OH this year! We've decided not to bother with much for each other. To be honest there's nothing I need or want in particular so I'm not too bothered! We've been pretty lucky with baby things. We managed to get pretty much everything sorted a few weeks ago. The only thing left to get are a few more bibs, a baby monitor and things for me for after the baby is born! Do you have much left to get for the baby? 

How is everyone else doing with getting things ready for LO? Much left to get? x


----------



## lauriech

I agree - maybe we should all stop maoning and enjoy our last few weeks of being pregnant cos I bet you we'll all miss it when we're not anymore!

(Yeah right I hear some of you say!!!!! :rofl: get this baby out!!!)

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> (Yeah right I hear some of you say!!!!! :rofl: get this baby out!!!)
> 
> x

Maybe not out, but definitely off my bladder :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Well....in a way, we're so close now that maybe it'll ruin the surprise of what LO looks like but then I think isn't that why I booked it in the first place???!!!
> 
> Also, I've paid my deposit but got another £95 to pay when we go and am a little concerned about money now it's getting close to Christmas. Can think of so much I've got to buy, baby stuff, xmas presents etc that I'm thinking I need that £95 for other things!
> 
> I don't know really. I was soooo excited, now I'm not really :blush:
> 
> I got mine as an xmas present from my mother. Couldn't think of anything else I wanted so she offered to get me and OH one! Couldn't say no!
> 
> I think it will come to the day and you'll be so excited to see you LO again!
> 
> I know what you mean though! Christmas is taking it out of me and my OH this year! We've decided not to bother with much for each other. To be honest there's nothing I need or want in particular so I'm not too bothered! We've been pretty lucky with baby things. We managed to get pretty much everything sorted a few weeks ago. The only thing left to get are a few more bibs, a baby monitor and things for me for after the baby is born! Do you have much left to get for the baby?
> 
> How is everyone else doing with getting things ready for LO? Much left to get? xClick to expand...

As far as I can remember, we've got most things now...all I need really that I know of is;

* Baby Bath (quite set on a tummy tub)
* Baby Monitor (not sure if we really need one though?)
* Toiletries for Baby (leaving that for something to do when I go on MAT leave, already got a couple of bits)
* Footmuff for the travel system (didn't come with one, just need to order it)
* My bits for labour and after (got some breast pads and mat towels already)

Maybe just a few other little bits and pieces but nothing we 'need' really - just I like shopping for baby clothes!!!!!!!!! Ha ha.

What a lovely Christmas present! I'm getting a Brabantia bin - ha ha. I needed a bigger bin and kept commenting on how good my mums was so she offered to buy it for xmas, ha ha!!!!! She's also giving us a lot of money towards the travel system.

Me and OH are not getting much, if anything, for each other either as we won't have the spare cash this year but like you say, there's nothing we need or want that much!

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

I kind of went a little mad after my 12 week scan. I got pretty much everything. She has so many clothes now its unreal! I'm living in 2 pairs of jeans and my OH's tshirts and she has half of our chest of drawers and one of her own :rofl: We bought alot of things in sales etc and things for when she gets to 6-9 months just to its easier for us when she gets bigger! 

Brabantia Bins look nice! There's a steel one and it looks really clean and shiney! 

My mother got us our travel system. We had a pretty good deal with ours. It's a Graco Tour Elite (i think) and it came with the car seat, auto baby base, foot muff, rain covers and changing bag... We had it for £250... Bargain!


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> I kind of went a little mad after my 12 week scan. I got pretty much everything. She has so many clothes now its unreal! I'm living in 2 pairs of jeans and my OH's tshirts and she has half of our chest of drawers and one of her own :rofl: We bought alot of things in sales etc and things for when she gets to 6-9 months just to its easier for us when she gets bigger!
> 
> Brabantia Bins look nice! There's a steel one and it looks really clean and shiney!
> 
> My mother got us our travel system. We had a pretty good deal with ours. It's a Graco Tour Elite (i think) and it came with the car seat, auto baby base, foot muff, rain covers and changing bag... We had it for £250... Bargain!


That sounds like a real bargain! You don't want to know what I spent on ours!!!! Let's just say I wanted something different and that's what I got :blush: Funily enough though, it's the most expensive travel system we could find (typically) and it was the one that OH wanted more than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So he can't moan about it!!!!!! x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol, my OH wanted our travel system more than me. Actually him and my mother wanted it...I let them get on with it lol!


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Lol, my OH wanted our travel system more than me. Actually him and my mother wanted it...I let them get on with it lol!


Really? I couldn't do that - think I'm too much of a control freak!!!!! :blush: Not that I admit that very often!!!!! 

OH didn't mind on most (as long as it wasn't pink if we were having a girl) until we found ours and he was smitten...he was even taking it apart in the shop without me helping. I thought it was funny as he hadn't bothered with anything else!! 

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol its got to be something to do with it having four wheels! I think by the time we found one that he liked we had looked at so many of them I was just like...carry on lol! 

I'm usually a bit of a control freak myself... I think I really just couldn't be bothered anymore when it came to the pram lol! 

What pram did you get?
x


----------



## Vivanco

Im due 13th feb with a blue bump x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

You're right girls - I need to stop wishing these last few weeks away and enjoy them :hugs:

We've got just about everything we need for Peanut too - the cotbed mattress should be delivered on Monday, and that was the last "big" thing we needed. We still need a few more sheets and blankets, and a baby bath - and also a breast pump and sterilizer, but none of those are as major at the moment.

We're also really fortunate in a way, since Christmas will just be the 2 of us plus bump. We have no family here in the UK to celebrate with; we normally fly to Toronto for about 4 weeks over Christmas to spend it with my side of the family, but midwife says she doesn't want me flying so close to my due date. We've decided to not buy each other anything (to be honest, there is nothing we want or need apart from Peanut arriving safely in February!) and to just have a lovely, quiet Christmas dinner together. We never send presents home to Canada, as my parents think the postage costs are a waste of our money, so we have no one to buy gifts for or brave the hordes at the mall for (that's a HUGE relief to me, given how tired I get, and how protective I am of bump!). We're focusing on NEXT Christmas and flying to Toronto with Peanut to spend with my parents, brother, sister, BIL and their two children (their second is due 3 weeks after Peanut, so it will be a BIG Christmas - first one for 2 of my parents' 3 grandchildren!)


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ive got loads of clothes, a moses basket and thats about it. Nothing remotely practical. My OH has picked our pram we are getting the Bugaboo cameleon in black and sand. I want pink but he said no way. He hated every other pram. Luckily his parents are paying for it. I want it now!! Actually I just want my baby now. Im getting so impatient. I guess I should enjoy the unbroken sleep while it lasts.


----------



## lauriech

Vivanco said:


> Im due 13th feb with a blue bump x

You're added hunni! x


----------



## pookies24feb09

I was thinking the other day that after the baby is born I'm probably going to be tired for the next 18 years or so.... Thats a long time! 9 months really isn't enough time to make up for all the sleep we're NOT going to get lol. That being said... I'm pretty sure everyone is at the stage now where their LO has decided to set up camp on their bladders... mother nature is so so cruel lol

Annabanana, Christmas at yours sounds like it's going to be lush! Apart from doing the rounds on Christmas Eve/Day OH and I are going to take things easy I think! Your Christmas plans for next year sound good too! I was in Canada in 2005. I went there on my own for 6 months when I was 18 and had my mother send me over little care packages. The postage was insane! I think for a few bars of chocolate, some body lotion and some crisps it cost my mother almost £30 to send!  It's just a little high huh x


----------



## ladyV84

Hi 
Im due 11th feb with a wee baby boy!! Can you add me too please?! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Argh! I'm SO sleepy, have to go to work in the morning, and I can't get comfy!! :hissy: I am really struggling :cry: 

Anyone else?


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ive spent all day in bed today. Got out at 8pm! Watched over 40 episodes of friends in a row. Im such a slob... Wont be able to sleep tonight now tho.


----------



## pookies24feb09

I love friends :) For the last few days I've been working my way through series 1 of CSI. I'm addicted! I'm absolutely shattered today! OH woke me up at 9 after a shitty nights sleep wanting a cuddle. The phrase 'eff off' came to mind lol...


----------



## pookies24feb09

:headspin: yay :) I've moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I like being in this box. Looks more like a real baby!


----------



## pookies24feb09

It does! Only two more boxes to go after this one... yikes! It still doesn't seem real yet... anyone else have that?


----------



## saminbump

Hello! Im due a little girl on the 19th Feb x


----------



## pookies24feb09

saminbump said:


> Hello! Im due a little girl on the 19th Feb x

Hey :) congratulations on your pink bump! Do you have any names for her yet? x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's starting to feel VERY real! The mattress for Peanut's cotbed was delivered today - it looks like an honest-to-goodness nursery now.... just about everything is in place!


----------



## Momma2Violet

saminbump said:


> Hello! Im due a little girl on the 19th Feb x

Me, too! Our little girl will be called Violet...how about you? Any names or ideas yet?


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> It's starting to feel VERY real! The mattress for Peanut's cotbed was delivered today - it looks like an honest-to-goodness nursery now.... just about everything is in place!

I don't think that it will sink in for me until my contractions start lol! I know she's there and I can feel her moving, have everything ready for her, but it still hasn't sunk in just yet...


----------



## dippy dee

Baby Harley is due by c section on around the 17th feb but the way things are looking he's planning on being a december baby


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We were absolutely cracking up tonight :rofl: Was having a bath, and for the first time saw my WHOLE bump shift about as Peanut wriggled! We were in stitches!


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> We were absolutely cracking up tonight :rofl: Was having a bath, and for the first time saw my WHOLE bump shift about as Peanut wriggled! We were in stitches!

Oh its a lovely thing to watch isnt it! :cloud9: Baby has been kicking OH in the back all night too, which is lovely for him, but unfortnately I only got 3 hours sleep and have now called in sick as Im just exhausted!! :sleep:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Plumfairy said:


> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> We were absolutely cracking up tonight :rofl: Was having a bath, and for the first time saw my WHOLE bump shift about as Peanut wriggled! We were in stitches!
> 
> Oh its a lovely thing to watch isnt it! :cloud9: Baby has been kicking OH in the back all night too, which is lovely for him, but unfortnately I only got 3 hours sleep and have now called in sick as Im just exhausted!! :sleep:Click to expand...

Mines an early bird this morning! OH woke up at the crack of dawn to go to work and LO hasnt stopped moving since! I'm so tired! I'm supposed to be going to see The Mighty Boosh tonight, but I completely can't be bothered :sleep:


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Baby Harley is due by c section on around the 17th feb but the way things are looking he's planning on being a december baby

Would you still like me to add you to the Feb Mums list? xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Would you still like me to add you to the Feb Mums list? xxx[/QUOTE]

Please if you could it might show him where he belongs and when he should be coming out. thankyou


----------



## lauriech

lauriech said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> Baby Harley is due by c section on around the 17th feb but the way things are looking he's planning on being a december baby
> 
> Would you still like me to add you to the Feb Mums list? xxxClick to expand...

You're added! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I was lying awake at about 4 this morning and decided to rub bump a little. I was lying on my right side and rubbing the left side of my bump, and Peanut wriggled like mad! :rofl: I had to resist waking hubby - the bump was boogieing all over the place (hmmm... is "boogieing" even a word?? :blush: )


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I was lying awake at about 4 this morning and decided to rub bump a little. I was lying on my right side and rubbing the left side of my bump, and Peanut wriggled like mad! :rofl: I had to resist waking hubby - the bump was boogieing all over the place (hmmm... is "boogieing" even a word?? :blush: )


Ahhh - how cute! I love the word even if it's not a proper one!!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> the bump was boogieing all over the place (hmmm... is "boogieing" even a word?? :blush: )

I'd say its a word... and if it's not, it should be!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: It's official then - we February Mums will make "boogieing" a word then! :rofl:


----------



## Frankie

Is anyone finding that there bump is non existant?


----------



## lauriech

Frankie said:


> Is anyone finding that there bump is non existant?

How do you mean non-existant? xx


----------



## Frankie

lauriech said:


> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone finding that there bump is non existant?
> 
> How do you mean non-existant? xxClick to expand...

well my bump is tiny!!! my friends was bigger when she was 12 weeks


----------



## danni2609

No im the opposite the size of a house! Everyone keeps going on bout it too think everyones just different hun


----------



## pookies24feb09

Mines big... Doesn't help that I'm big anyways and my bump is all out in front... makes me look huge lol!

I know someone that's 33 weeks and she has quite a small bump!


----------



## lauriech

Frankie said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone finding that there bump is non existant?
> 
> How do you mean non-existant? xxClick to expand...
> 
> well my bump is tiny!!! my friends was bigger when she was 12 weeksClick to expand...

Oh love you! Count yourself lucky - you're probably a lot less likely to get stretch marks!!! x :hugs: x


----------



## Neecee

danni2609 said:


> No im the opposite the size of a house! Everyone keeps going on bout it too think everyones just different hun

Same here! People keep raising their eyebrows when I say I'm not due til feb!


----------



## lauriech

Neecee said:


> danni2609 said:
> 
> 
> No im the opposite the size of a house! Everyone keeps going on bout it too think everyones just different hun
> 
> Same here! People keep raising their eyebrows when I say I'm not due til feb!Click to expand...

Neecee - you look nice and neat around your face (wish I did!!!). Feel like I've puffed out every which way - double chins all the way, ha ha! :dohh:


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> Neecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danni2609 said:
> 
> 
> No im the opposite the size of a house! Everyone keeps going on bout it too think everyones just different hun
> 
> Same here! People keep raising their eyebrows when I say I'm not due til feb!Click to expand...
> 
> Neecee - you look nice and neat around your face (wish I did!!!). Feel like I've puffed out every which way - double chins all the way, ha ha! :dohh:Click to expand...

I haven't had much puffiness yet...But, I went out last night and wasn't on my feet alot, got home and my ankles were a bit puffy and swollen :hissy: Wasn't impressed! Was even less impressed when I was woken up with cramp in my leg... for the 3rd night in a row... grrrr! Does anyone else get cramps at all when they sleep now?


----------



## pennysbored

I'm most definitely pregnant to the untrained eye...
By the way, are we able to add names? We're naming her Betty Margaret.


----------



## sparkswillfly

So... Ive started getting really dizzy and out of breath when walking around shopping? Or just doing anything other than sitting down. I have almost fainted twice. Is this normal in pregnancy?


----------



## dippy dee

sparkswillfly said:


> So... Ive started getting really dizzy and out of breath when walking around shopping? Or just doing anything other than sitting down. I have almost fainted twice. Is this normal in pregnancy?

Yes hun this is normal, when i go shopping it's like i've ran a marathon after only 2 isles of asda :rofl: i've heard internet shopping is less tiering haha i just take a lot of breaks as i'm supposed to be on bed rest but that option is out of the window.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ill just have to become house bound which is fine by me! It does feel like Ive run a marathon just walking down the street! Also... what do braxton hicks feel like? Ive been getting sharp pains around my belly button area every so often


----------



## lauriech

pennysbored said:


> I'm most definitely pregnant to the untrained eye...
> By the way, are we able to add names? We're naming her Betty Margaret.

Yes of course - I'll update now! xxx


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> Ill just have to become house bound which is fine by me! It does feel like Ive run a marathon just walking down the street! Also... what do braxton hicks feel like? Ive been getting sharp pains around my belly button area every so often

Well when I get them they're not painful at all. My tummy just gets hard/tight and stops again. That's what I thought BH's were but I could be wrong! x


----------



## goofy

can i be added now? im due 28th feb.


----------



## lauriech

goofy said:


> can i be added now? im due 28th feb.

Of course! I'll add you now...welcome to third tri and remember to add your Feb Mums Badge xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

:happydance: I know this is kind of sad, but my belly button is really really shallow... It's on it's way out... YAY... It seems to have happened over the last day or two... Also... I can feel the baby kicking REALLY high up now... It's so awesome :happydance:


----------



## Deeper Blue

Ooo.... can I add mine please! My yellow bump is going to materialise on the 21st of Feb x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Got my first 4 teeny tiny stretch marks on bump :hissy: Guess I really am genetically predisposed to them.... and am sure they're only going to multiply rapidly from here on in!

:rofl: Oh well - so much for the cocoa butter! Will keep on with it though, in case it makes them look better than they would otherwise be! :rofl:

What about you girls? Stretch marks? Hope I'm not alone on this one! LOL

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> What about you girls? Stretch marks? Hope I'm not alone on this one! LOL
> 
> x

You're definitely not alone!!! Mine are horrendous! They started out as 3 tiny ones and now they've turned into giant ones :hissy:


----------



## krissie1234uk

I have them all over my bump. Really really bad. They've even started appearing above my belly button! I was really upset about it at first, then I realised that at the end of the day it really is all worth it!

See how bad they are, this was a week or so ago too:
 



Attached Files:







Front Bump 28+3 small.JPG
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ChloesMummy

I have loads from my first lo, they had really faded now there back x


----------



## lauriech

Deeper Blue said:


> Ooo.... can I add mine please! My yellow bump is going to materialise on the 21st of Feb x

You're added Deeper Blue! Welcome to third tri and Feb Mums :happydance: - don't forget to add your badge! xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

krissie1234uk said:


> I have them all over my bump. Really really bad. They've even started appearing above my belly button! I was really upset about it at first, then I realised that at the end of the day it really is all worth it!
> 
> See how bad they are, this was a week or so ago too:

This is what mine look like! I'm not overly worried. I had loads a while back, a year or two before I got pregnant and I managed to get rid of those! I just hope I dont have a saggy belly after Evie is born!


----------



## danni2609

Mine are from kaitlin but im starting to get a couple more!!:(
Are any of u ladies getting period crampy pains? I woke up this morning and scared myself as i thought it was labour! Has eased now though x


----------



## pookies24feb09

danni2609 said:


> Are any of u ladies getting period crampy pains? I woke up this morning and scared myself as i thought it was labour! Has eased now though x

I'm starting to get these too. I'm guessing its all normal though... Like yours mine go away after a while! :)


----------



## MUMOF5

Yep, ive started getting crampy pains (braxton hicks) quite regularly now, especially when I exert myself (which is a fair bit at the mo as we are moving house on Saturday). Ive got new stretch marks too, which I didnt think I would get as I had quite a few from previous babies, theyre not too bad though, quite small at the mo! xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

I don't think I've had any BH yet, not that I know of anyway. Do they hurt?
So many of you have your names all picked! We are still unsure - middle name is sorted but not too sure on a first name.


----------



## MUMOF5

krissie1234uk said:


> I don't think I've had any BH yet, not that I know of anyway. Do they hurt?
> So many of you have your names all picked! We are still unsure - middle name is sorted but not too sure on a first name.

They dont hurt exactly, more of an uncomfortable feeling, mine last for around 20 secs or so then fade away. They say that the more children you have the more BH you get. Hardly had any with my first daughter. xx


----------



## mrs shine

One more for the list...my yellow bump is due to appear on 27th Feb


----------



## danni2609

Thank you ladies its wiers how u forgot stuff eventhough i already been through it!


----------



## lauriech

mrs shine said:


> One more for the list...my yellow bump is due to appear on 27th Feb

You're added! Don't forget your Feb Mums Badge and welcome to the third tri! :happydance: xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

krissie1234uk said:


> So many of you have your names all picked! We are still unsure - middle name is sorted but not too sure on a first name.

I'm so impatient I had to get a name picked out! Not only that I thought It might help me bond with the bump as I was worried I wouldn't! 

What middle name do you have picked out?
x


----------



## Frankie

lauriech said:


> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone finding that there bump is non existant?
> 
> How do you mean non-existant? xxClick to expand...
> 
> well my bump is tiny!!! my friends was bigger when she was 12 weeksClick to expand...
> 
> Oh love you! Count yourself lucky - you're probably a lot less likely to get stretch marks!!! x :hugs: xClick to expand...

ive got none at the moment!!! **touches wood**


----------



## krissie1234uk

John is a definate middle name. Its my Grandads name and was my other grandads name. Also, OH's dad really wanted both OH and his brother to be called John but didn't get his way. He died when OH was about 13 so "John" was an easy choice.
For first names we like Dylan, but I love Roman, Noah, Brendan and Saul. OH loves Theo. We thought we had decided on Dylan but then undecide... It's hard!


----------



## Gwizz

I am due on the 20th February - Little Boy

Thankyou
xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

13th of Feb for me please, yellow bump and its driving me crazy!!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

6lilpigs said:


> 13th of Feb for me please, yellow bump and its driving me crazy!!!!!

I think it would drive me crazy too lol! You have more control than I do for not finding out!


----------



## pookies24feb09

krissie1234uk said:


> John is a definate middle name. Its my Grandads name and was my other grandads name. Also, OH's dad really wanted both OH and his brother to be called John but didn't get his way. He died when OH was about 13 so "John" was an easy choice.
> For first names we like Dylan, but I love Roman, Noah, Brendan and Saul. OH loves Theo. We thought we had decided on Dylan but then undecide... It's hard!

It's really hard! OH and I started talking about names from the word go... Had a boys name figured out straight away, but for a girl we went through Elliette, Cassie, Beatrix, Annie and Charlotte until one day OH stumbled across Evie and we've loved it ever since! Everyone always asks 'how are you and Evie today?' instead of 'how's the bump?' which is kind of nice! It's starting to make it all feel a little more real too! Roman is a really nice name! Don't hear it much either! Same with Noah! You'll find the name thats right for you and OH in the end! You may have a name all the way through, take one look at your baby and think 'nope, thats not your name, you're a...'. 

Knowing my luck, that's what will happen to me :rofl:


----------



## krissie1234uk

pookies24feb09 said:


> krissie1234uk said:
> 
> 
> John is a definate middle name. Its my Grandads name and was my other grandads name. Also, OH's dad really wanted both OH and his brother to be called John but didn't get his way. He died when OH was about 13 so "John" was an easy choice.
> For first names we like Dylan, but I love Roman, Noah, Brendan and Saul. OH loves Theo. We thought we had decided on Dylan but then undecide... It's hard!
> 
> It's really hard! OH and I started talking about names from the word go... Had a boys name figured out straight away, but for a girl we went through Elliette, Cassie, Beatrix, Annie and Charlotte until one day OH stumbled across Evie and we've loved it ever since! Everyone always asks 'how are you and Evie today?' instead of 'how's the bump?' which is kind of nice! It's starting to make it all feel a little more real too! Roman is a really nice name! Don't hear it much either! Same with Noah! You'll find the name thats right for you and OH in the end! You may have a name all the way through, take one look at your baby and think 'nope, thats not your name, you're a...'.
> 
> Knowing my luck, that's what will happen to me :rofl:Click to expand...

We picked Evelyn if he was a girl - would have been Eve or Evie for short. I love the name - its going to suit her all the way through life too!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> What about you girls? Stretch marks? Hope I'm not alone on this one! LOL
> 
> x
> 
> You're definitely not alone!!! Mine are horrendous! They started out as 3 tiny ones and now they've turned into giant ones :hissy:Click to expand...


Oh no!!! :hissy: :rofl: That means my 4 little strectch marks are going to become HUGE!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> What about you girls? Stretch marks? Hope I'm not alone on this one! LOL
> 
> x
> 
> You're definitely not alone!!! Mine are horrendous! They started out as 3 tiny ones and now they've turned into giant ones :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! :hissy: :rofl: That means my 4 little strectch marks are going to become HUGE!!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Keep slapping on the cocoa butter and you'll be fine lol... I didn't help mine... I keep forgetting to put cocoa butter on them lol :dohh:


----------



## pookies24feb09

krissie1234uk said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie1234uk said:
> 
> 
> John is a definate middle name. Its my Grandads name and was my other grandads name. Also, OH's dad really wanted both OH and his brother to be called John but didn't get his way. He died when OH was about 13 so "John" was an easy choice.
> For first names we like Dylan, but I love Roman, Noah, Brendan and Saul. OH loves Theo. We thought we had decided on Dylan but then undecide... It's hard!
> 
> It's really hard! OH and I started talking about names from the word go... Had a boys name figured out straight away, but for a girl we went through Elliette, Cassie, Beatrix, Annie and Charlotte until one day OH stumbled across Evie and we've loved it ever since! Everyone always asks 'how are you and Evie today?' instead of 'how's the bump?' which is kind of nice! It's starting to make it all feel a little more real too! Roman is a really nice name! Don't hear it much either! Same with Noah! You'll find the name thats right for you and OH in the end! You may have a name all the way through, take one look at your baby and think 'nope, thats not your name, you're a...'.
> 
> Knowing my luck, that's what will happen to me :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> We picked Evelyn if he was a girl - would have been Eve or Evie for short. I love the name - its going to suit her all the way through life too!Click to expand...

Thats what we wanted. A name that would suit her when she's younger and when she's older and it's not too common at the moment either!


----------



## dippy dee

we were going to call out lo evie may if he was a girl but now it's harley jon we picked harley as we have motor bikes and jon as it is dh name, i did like oakly tho.
AGHHHHHHHH stretch marks i have loads after my 8 but now they are just bright red and expanding sob sob


----------



## CeliaM

Add me in on the Feb club! Our blue bump is due Feb 28!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh great... I started leaking :rofl: I took off my bra to get in to bed, and my OH looked at me and said 'Bb, I think you're leaking...' I started freaking out thinking it was my waters going or I'd peed myself without realising it. Looked down and there was a big wet patch around my nipple... I haven't laughed so hard in ages! Sorry if it's TMI. It just made me laugh :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've not started leaking yet - but I'm dreading that it will happen one day while I'm at work! My maternity uniform consists of white tops :hissy: Would just be typical, wouldn't it? And in front of customers, as well as my co-workers! (I'm a mortgage advisor in a bank).

I'm dreading it! LOL


----------



## pookies24feb09

posted same message twice... oops!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol poor you! Maybe you should wear breast pads just in case... It has to be said that last night was not my sexiest moment ever... :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

My nesting has gone into overdrive. I keep having clear outs and re arranging cupboards!


----------



## ChloesMummy

Wish my nesting would hurry up and kick in my house needs a good 'spring clean' i'm just too tired after work!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol my nesting is pretty much non existent! I haven't got the energy to do anything at the mo!


----------



## moo2

Hello fellow Feb Mummies! I am officially 3rd tri at last :happydance:
Can I go on the list please? Yellow bump due 27th Feb....

Last day at work today too, holiday then maternity leave... Very early :blush:


----------



## lauriech

moo2 said:


> Hello fellow Feb Mummies! I am officially 3rd tri at last :happydance:
> Can I go on the list please? Yellow bump due 27th Feb....
> 
> Last day at work today too, holiday then maternity leave... Very early :blush:

You're added to Feb Mums! Welcome to third tri :happydance: and don't forget your badge!

Lucky so and so on the Mat leave - I've got til the end of the year and I thought that was early!!! Thankfully I have a week off now and I'm so grateful for it xxx


----------



## moo2

lauriech said:


> Lucky so and so on the Mat leave - I've got til the end of the year and I thought that was early!!! Thankfully I have a week off now and I'm so grateful for it xxx

I know! I apologise to all you brave ladies that are carrying on until nearer your due dates... What can I say...? I'm a wuss!!! :blush:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oooh you lucky girl, moo2! :hugs: I have to wait till Jan 30th to start my mat leave!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Oooh you lucky girl, moo2! :hugs: I have to wait till Jan 30th to start my mat leave!

Blimey - that's brave! You gonna manage ok til then? xxx


----------



## moo2

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Oooh you lucky girl, moo2! :hugs: I have to wait till Jan 30th to start my mat leave!

EEK! Thats seems such a long way off!!! Hope the people at work are lovely to you and make sure you don't do too much :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

lauriech said:


> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh you lucky girl, moo2! :hugs: I have to wait till Jan 30th to start my mat leave!
> 
> Blimey - that's brave! You gonna manage ok til then? xxxClick to expand...

I'm certainly going to try to! I want to have as much time as possible off with Peanut when he or she makes an appearance. At least I can change my dates if I need to.

:hugs:


----------



## Kat26

Hi please can you add me to the list? I'm due a yellow little one on 18th Feb! Thank you!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Ooooh Laurie, you have your 4d scan tomorrow don't you? You excited yet? x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooooh!!! A 4D scan! I can't wait to see photos, Laurie!!! :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Kat26 - you're added! Don't forget to add your Feb Mums badge!!

Pookies/Anna - yes, I have my 4d scan tomorrow at 11am :happydance:. I previously said I wasn't so sure I wanted to have it done but I've definately changed my mind now!! It's booked for 11am so will try and get on here later tomorrow with pics (if they're rubbish I might not be so keen so publish!).

I've got a week off work girls and I'm so pleased - work is just doing me in. Just doing nothing is doing me in, ha ha!!! 

How is everyone getting on?

xxx


----------



## Vivanco

Shifts change to just mornings this week instead of 3 long days, 3 weeks to go until 2 weeks annual leave then maternity leave starts 2nd of Jan, can't wait!!! Hows everyone?


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh Laurie, I'm glad you're excited! You get to see your little man! I have my 4d scan on tuesday at 11 and can't friggin wait! Make sure you enjoy your week off work :)

How's everyone been getting on? I've had a pretty hectic weekend...Got my Christmas shopping finished in just 2 days! Check me out!!! I'm never this organised! 

Get to spend more of my OH's money tomorrow on baby bits! Not for my LO though. Had some surprising news yesterday...My cousin was 34 weeks and had her baby girl! LO is breathing fine and feeding on her own which is good! She has a bit of a problem keeping some of her food down at the mo, but FX that will go away soon! She weighed a healthy 5lb 1oz, which was a shock for all of us because she looked so small!

How have your weekends been? Hope you're all feeling good! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

lauriech said:


> I've got a week off work girls and I'm so pleased - work is just doing me in. Just doing nothing is doing me in, ha ha!!!
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> xxx

Get those photos up quick, Laurie! :hugs: I'll be looking for them on here when I get home from work tomorrow! LOL

Work is doing me in, too - I have 3 weeks left till I have a fortnight's break over Christmas - those will be my last 3 weeks interviewing customers in branch, I should think. My last 4 weeks in January are supposedly going to be me sitting somewhere as comfy as possible with a computer and researching for my colleagues..... let's hope I manage!

Pookies - well done you!! :hugs: How organized are you? That's fab, getting all done so quickly. We went to the town yesterday afternoon, and I was FED UP of all the rude people; got bumped and jostled and crowded, and spent the time worrying about Peanut more than anything else. Think I'll be avoiding the stores as much as possible.


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Pookies - well done you!! :hugs: How organized are you? That's fab, getting all done so quickly. We went to the town yesterday afternoon, and I was FED UP of all the rude people; got bumped and jostled and crowded, and spent the time worrying about Peanut more than anything else. Think I'll be avoiding the stores as much as possible.

Lol I know, I'm shocked at myself and OH! We went from having EVERYONE to buy for to no one... Not complaining :happydance: 

We went to Cardiff town center yesterday and it was absolutely rammed! We walked up the high street once and though 'Sod this, lets go home!'. I know what you mean about people being rude and being bumped! It drives me insane that people just don't care who they walk into! Pregnant or not people should still have the common decency to not barge into you! I was doing food shopping the other day, stopped to put something in the trolley and some miserable old bloke decided to push his trolley into my side instead of moving around me or asking me to move! Argh people do my head right in sometimes :hissy:

Sort of went off on one a bit there :blush:

It's funny though how all of a sudden things that tend to happen when your pregnant you're not so worried about, frighten the life out of you when you are. Like people walking in to you or you knocking something as you walk past. I went to see The Mighty Boosh the other day and spent most of the night worrying that the raised seats we were on were going to collapse and LO would get hurt :cry: I suppose there will be plenty more times that we'll worry over the years to come lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know JUST what you mean, Pookies! I find myself constantly worrying about stuff like that now that I'm pregnant... things I would never have given a second thought to otherwise.

And that rant you went off on? My thoughts EXACTLY!!! :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Pookies/Anna - 

I'm really excited about the can now - got it at 11am (really hope pic come out ok). Pookies, here are you going for your scan? I'm going to Babybond in Cardiff, only live down the road!

I was also planning on shopping in Cardiff after and youve totally put me off now!!!!! I am so protective of my bump too - why don't people have more respect? Pregnant or not! :hissy:

Hope work isn't too bad this week for you girls - I'll be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> Pookies/Anna -
> 
> I'm really excited about the can now - got it at 11am (really hope pic come out ok). Pookies, here are you going for your scan? I'm going to Babybond in Cardiff, only live down the road!
> 
> I was also planning on shopping in Cardiff after and youve totally put me off now!!!!! I am so protective of my bump too - why don't people have more respect? Pregnant or not! :hissy:
> 
> Hope work isn't too bad this week for you girls - I'll be thinking of you! :hugs:

Lol thats where I'm going! Where are you from? I don't live too far away. I'm only in Caerphilly. 

It was awful in Cardiff! So glad everything is done and out of the way now so I don't have to go back! On the next one (if I'm lucky enough to have another one) I'm doing all my shopping online! Bugger it, I'll do it online anyways! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that gets protective of their bump! I'm even worried about it snowing 'cos knowing my luck I'll end up falling flat on my face! 

Laurie I'm really excited to hear how your scan went! Cant wait for mine! 

:hugs:


----------



## becky1978

Hello all! Haven't been on in ages as I had a horrible virus on my PC that wouldn't let me on the internet. I'm on maternity leve now yippee!!

Have you all decided on names yet? We have Connie Cerise for a girl and Archie Peter for a boy. We booked a 4d scan for tomorrow evening, but I back out at the last minute!!


----------



## trishk

hi there i have been offline for a while as i dont have internet at home anymore! Can you add me in on the 20th?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! How are we all this morning? :hugs:

Welcome to the Feb Mums who've just come on in :hi:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Anna! I'm good this morning! I ahve my 4d scan at 11am! I'm excited and nervous to see what LO looks like... EEEEK :headspin: 

How are you? 

:hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

I just had a thought... I wonder how many of our pink bundles will turn out to be blues!!!

I bet mine will!!!!!! :dohh:

There just seem to be alot more girls than boys for feb.... Aaaaahhh!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Plumfairy said:


> I just had a thought... I wonder how many of our pink bundles will turn out to be blues!!!
> 
> I bet mine will!!!!!! :dohh:
> 
> There just seem to be alot more girls than boys for feb.... Aaaaahhh!!!

I've been thinking this too! It's part of the reason we're getting gender confirmation today :rofl: 

Although there are a few yellow bundles... maybe all of those will be blue... 

How are you doing this morning? x


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh wow your having a gender scan? Thats very wise! If my girl ends up being a boy he will just have to wear lots of pink!! :rofl:

All good with me today... Apart from the fact I thought I was going into labour in the supermarket last night... Had the most nasty pains and was close to tears... But I think it must be braxton hicks... They just seem to be pretty fierce and the only thing that makes them go away is doing absolutely NOTHING!! :cry: I suppose I should just put my feet up and listen to my body. Im sure it knows what its doing!! 

x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Plumfairy said:


> Ooh wow your having a gender scan? Thats very wise! If my girl ends up being a boy he will just have to wear lots of pink!! :rofl:
> 
> All good with me today... Apart from the fact I thought I was going into labour in the supermarket last night... Had the most nasty pains and was close to tears... But I think it must be braxton hicks... They just seem to be pretty fierce and the only thing that makes them go away is doing absolutely NOTHING!! :cry: I suppose I should just put my feet up and listen to my body. Im sure it knows what its doing!!
> 
> x x x

Lol thats what we said, but she is definitely a little girl! 

I get braxton hicks every now and then, but they haven't been that painful for me. They kind just made my belly feel really tight and made it ache a bit... It's got to be different with everyone though! If I rest they go away too! Hope you don't have many more spells like that until you are actually in labour! 

My 4d scan was so amazing! Got told to go for a walk 3 times before LO finally cooperated and let us see her pretty face :) I was so happy, there were definitely tears of joy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BABY WHITEHEAD 1_11.JPG
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh she's gorgeous! How lovely! I cant get over how amazing these 4d scans are!! Congratulations on her "Definately" being a girl also! :) 

As for the horrible pains etc.. I had them again today in tescos! I think baby just doesnt like me going shopping, which is just a nightmare as I still have loads of christmas pressies to get!!!! :hissy: I can pretty much guarantee I'll get them whenever I go out now! Its been happening so much.. Just have to stay indoors I guess!!!!! :cry:

x x x


----------



## maddiwatts19

can i be added to the list?? my little *blue* bump (Riley) is due on the 28th! :D


----------



## Plumfairy

Welcome to The Feb Mums Maddi. You can get your feb mummys badge from the bottom of the list. :happydance: Saw a thread that you had been to hospital today. Hope everythings ok with you and bubs x x x


----------



## lauriech

trishk & maddiwatts19 - you're both added! Don't forget your Feb Mums Badge!! xxx

Hi girls,

I didn't come back on here last night after my 4d scan as I was really disappointed and knew pookies was going for hers today at the same place so thought I'd leave it til today....

Pookies - your LO is gorgeous! Glad they gave you more time to get things right. I was in and out in less than 30 minutes and wasn't impressed. I opted for the DVD but I had been told on the phone that if pics come out better on the day you could have CD instead...well...I had no choice and felt that my DVD quality is crap! I can't get it onto the laptop, it's really short and bad quality. I have the pictures printed which I'm happy with but I paid more than anything for that DVD and I'm so unimpressed with it :cry:

On the plus side, LO is gorgeous - he pulled a few faces, yawned, smiled, frowned etc and we think he looks like OH (well I do!).

I think because I paid for the basic package (no gender etc as we already knew) they wanted me in and out as quickly as posible...but...for £125 I was pretty disappointed to say the least!!!! It wasn't like they were busy or anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:

Oh well.....

I can't even show you LO :cry:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Plumfairy said:


> Welcome to The Feb Mums Maddi. You can get your feb mummys badge from the bottom of the list. :happydance: Saw a thread that you had been to hospital today. Hope everythings ok with you and bubs x x x

aww thanks hun. yea we're okay. i had a bleed last night and high bp, on strict bed rest now..hehe! x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

maddiwatts19 said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to The Feb Mums Maddi. You can get your feb mummys badge from the bottom of the list. :happydance: Saw a thread that you had been to hospital today. Hope everythings ok with you and bubs x x x
> 
> aww thanks hun. yea we're okay. i had a bleed last night and high bp, on strict bed rest now..hehe! x x xClick to expand...

Glad alls ok! :) Make sure you dont lift a finger! Hope you've got some nice goodies to munch on!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## maddiwatts19

Plumfairy said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to The Feb Mums Maddi. You can get your feb mummys badge from the bottom of the list. :happydance: Saw a thread that you had been to hospital today. Hope everythings ok with you and bubs x x x
> 
> aww thanks hun. yea we're okay. i had a bleed last night and high bp, on strict bed rest now..hehe! x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad alls ok! :) Make sure you dont lift a finger! Hope you've got some nice goodies to munch on!! :happydance: x x xClick to expand...

hehe!! i wont!! OH is waiting on me hand and foot..but how long this will last i dont know..lol! thank you hun! x x x

and lots of love and hugs to all the other Febbie Mummies! hope your all okay! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hello Maddi sweetie! :hugs: Glad you're here!!

Been another LOOOONNNNNG day at work today.... but on the bright side it's only 13 more work days till my Christmas fortnight! :happydance:


----------



## danni2609

Hello maddi! Welcome. Im 31weeks!!! Only 9 to go:happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey, just wanted to say hi to you all and that goofy, CeliaM and maddiwatts19 LOs are welcome to share my birthday! lol


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> trishk & maddiwatts19 - you're both added! Don't forget your Feb Mums Badge!! xxx
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I didn't come back on here last night after my 4d scan as I was really disappointed and knew pookies was going for hers today at the same place so thought I'd leave it til today....
> 
> Pookies - your LO is gorgeous! Glad they gave you more time to get things right. I was in and out in less than 30 minutes and wasn't impressed. I opted for the DVD but I had been told on the phone that if pics come out better on the day you could have CD instead...well...I had no choice and felt that my DVD quality is crap! I can't get it onto the laptop, it's really short and bad quality. I have the pictures printed which I'm happy with but I paid more than anything for that DVD and I'm so unimpressed with it :cry:
> 
> On the plus side, LO is gorgeous - he pulled a few faces, yawned, smiled, frowned etc and we think he looks like OH (well I do!).
> 
> I think because I paid for the basic package (no gender etc as we already knew) they wanted me in and out as quickly as posible...but...for £125 I was pretty disappointed to say the least!!!! It wasn't like they were busy or anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Oh well.....
> 
> I can't even show you LO :cry:

Awh hun thats rubbish! I'm sorry your scan was balls! At least you got to see LO yawn and smile etc... My little bugger kept hiding :hissy: Took her hand away from her face for all of 5 minutes :rofl: 

I don't blame you for being disappointed! If I were you, I'd definitely call them up and tell them you're not a happy bunny! You paid for a decent quality DVD and that's what you should have got. 

I think my LO has my nose and mouth and has my OH face shape... although she'll probably look completely different when she's here! I think the scan kind of made things seem a little more real... It's starting to hit home now that we *are* having a baby... It's a little bit scary! 

Welcome to the Feb Mums club ladies :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Awwww Laurie, I'm so sorry your scan was rubbish. I agree with pookies - call them up and complain! You paid a lot of money for that scan; you're entitled to GOOD quality results!

I think it's amazing how these scans show baby's face so wonderfully - we keep imagining what Peanut will look like and who he or she will resemble.... can't wait to find out!!

Whee.... one more day closer to the weekend AND to my midwife appt on Friday afternoon! Just wish I didn't have to work Saturday morning, too!


----------



## becky1978

Morning mummies! Hope you are all well today. Just got back from the school run and my cold is back with a vengence, 3rd week now - nice!

What are you all up to today?


----------



## pookies24feb09

becky1978 said:


> Morning mummies! Hope you are all well today. Just got back from the school run and my cold is back with a vengence, 3rd week now - nice!
> 
> What are you all up to today?

Awh poor you! I was lucky! Mine only stuck around for a week. My nan has had it for weeks and weeks now, poor bugger! 

I'm gonna chill out today I think! Was running around like a blue arse fly yesterday! 

What about you?
x


----------



## becky1978

Well I'm having a very exciting morning of cleaning the kitchen, and then I have signed up to volunteer at my sons school Wednesday afternoons from now til I have the baby so that should be fun!

Oh and I'm listening to Christmas songs whilst doing it!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I did a fair bit of sorting stuff out last night when we eventually got home! Decided we NEEDED to sort out the baby things and then I HAD to go through all my clothes and sort them out too... Don't think OH was too impressed because he was shattered bless him! 

I'm gonna be doing pretty much jack all today apart from wait for the post.... how exciting lol!


----------



## becky1978

Ooh my post just came - bills great!! Mind you the kitchen is looking spick and span! And Cliff is cheering me up with Mistletoe and wine at the mo!

Have any of you put your deccies up yet?


----------



## Plumfairy

Mine went up last tuesday... Well, my tree did anyway!! :happydance: This is going to be one looong christmas..... Hahahaha!! x


----------



## becky1978

Plumfairy said:


> Mine went up last tuesday... Well, my tree did anyway!! :happydance: This is going to be one looong christmas..... Hahahaha!! x

Excellent the longer the better I say. Was thinking of doing mine this weekend.


----------



## pinkmummy

We put ours up on Saturday, I orignally said Sunday but I was bored on Saturday and decided to do them then :)

Must say I'm very pleased with them! They make the house look so muych more festive and warm :)


----------



## Plumfairy

becky1978 said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Mine went up last tuesday... Well, my tree did anyway!! :happydance: This is going to be one looong christmas..... Hahahaha!! x
> 
> Excellent the longer the better I say. Was thinking of doing mine this weekend.Click to expand...

Good idea! Get it up and then it'll be out of the way then and you can marvel at all its glory! :) I have a funny feeling that mine will be un-decorated and re-decorated a few times... :rofl: I cant decide on the lights, so it may need altering!! Hehehe!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh I can't wait to put my decorations up! Need to buy them 1st lol... not impressed with the stuff I have at the mo! 

I'm not usually a Christmassy type of person, but this year I'm really looking forward to it! It could be that all the shopping has been done and I don't have to worry about it now... hmmm... 

I cant wait for next years Christmas... I get the feeling that LO will be slightly spoiled lol...


----------



## AnnaBanana9

No decorations up at our house yet - we usually do them in about mid-December if we're not travelling to Canada to spend the holidays with my side of the family.

Think we'll probably wait till about the 15th at the earliest - otherwise, given my short attention span these days, I'll get bored of them before the big day even arrives! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I'm just getting bored anyways. I'm even gonna start wrapping Christmas presents now for something to do lol! 

It's bloody freezing here... brrrr


----------



## pinkmummy

I've wrapped all of mine already :smug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Check you out! I definitely want to get mine sorted now... I just had my 1st Christmas carolers lol... They were so cute bless them! Must have been freezing!


----------



## lauriech

Hi Girls,

Haven't been on much this week - I'm so tired today. Been out and about, came home and slept for an hour...I could've slept for the rest of the day mind!!!

How are you all?

Pookies/Anna - I've been thinking about complaining about the DVD but do you think I've left it too long now??? The still images they printed are good but just so diappointed with the DVD :cry:

Talking of Christmas, I put my tree up Sunday as I planned...that was exhausting too....everything makes me want to sleep at the moment. Don't know how I'm gonna manage back at work next week until the end of the year. Was thinking about asking to cut my hours a little for the next couple of weeks but pretty sure I'll be told to 'do one'! :hissy:

xxx


----------



## becky1978

lauriech said:


> Was thinking about asking to cut my hours a little for the next couple of weeks but pretty sure I'll be told to 'do one'! :hissy:
> 
> xxx


I reduced my hours for the last few weeks I worked and boy was I glad. I don't think they have to do it but they do have to consider it so worth a go I would say. If not my sister went to the doctor as she really wasn't coping well, and was signed off onto reduced hours but still paid for full time! Sounds great to me!


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Haven't been on much this week - I'm so tired today. Been out and about, came home and slept for an hour...I could've slept for the rest of the day mind!!!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Pookies/Anna - I've been thinking about complaining about the DVD but do you think I've left it too long now??? The still images they printed are good but just so diappointed with the DVD :cry:
> 
> Talking of Christmas, I put my tree up Sunday as I planned...that was exhausting too....everything makes me want to sleep at the moment. Don't know how I'm gonna manage back at work next week until the end of the year. Was thinking about asking to cut my hours a little for the next couple of weeks but pretty sure I'll be told to 'do one'! :hissy:
> 
> xxx

I don't think you've left it too long! It's awful that they sent you away with a poor dvd! I'd get on to them... 

I'm pretty sure that if you want to cut your hours you can... If not your employer will have to carry out a risk assessment at your workplace and highlight all the possible risks there... even if its being sat down for too long! It's worth asking them! 

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Laurie -- I don't think you've left it too long to complain, either. If you're dissatisfied, you're dissatisfied, end of story, and have every right to complain.

I know what you mean about EVERYTHING making you tired these days... I don't get more than an hour's unbroken sleep at a time at night, and then am up and down to the loo at least 3 times a night.

I'm also VERY thirsty this past week or so. I'm regularly drinking 2 pints of milk a day, 2 litres of water, and then some fruit juice - and I'm STILL thirsty! :hissy: Any of you girls feeling like this too?? I've tested negative for gestational diabetes, and will be tested for anaemia on Friday at my MW appt, but I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I've not had that problem to be honest... I'm making sure I drink at least 2 pints of water a day, but I struggle to get through any more! I used to be really thirsty, but that kind of vanished! At that point I was drinking 3 litres of water a day and whatever else on top! 

If there's something causing it I hope you find out what it is soon :hugs: 

Does anyone else find it hurts when their baby stretches? LO seems to be doing it an awful lot recently! I think she's trying to touch my toes and my throat at the same time... Mind you, she can't have much else to do in there :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Gosh yes!!! Peanut seems to be wanting to try out for the Olympic gymnastics team! :rofl: I keep getting battered - mainly on my lower left side, but sometimes get the odd foot/hand/not sure what body part stuck up towards my ribcage!

Pookies -- thanks hun. I'm going to make sure I speak to my mw about this thirst on Friday. In the meantime, I'm figuring that more fluid has to be better than less fluid; at least I guess I won't be dehydrated! :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

With Caitlin I was really thirsty all the time, but with this one it hasn't seemed to bothered me that much. Although I am having trouble sleeping! It takes me about an hour to get to sleep then I wake up 2 or 3 times a night and it takes me an hour or so to get back to sleep again :( Then Caitlin's up at 7 asking for cereal lol

I had anemia with Caitlin but don't remember wanting to drink loads. I think it's best to mention it to your MW and see what she says, hopefully its nothing serious!

On the subject of olympic babies! I'm sure mines going to be a footballer, I've just laid in the bath for half an hour watching him roam around my tummy, it was so cute watching him move the water :) Although it is uncomfortable when he stretches and you get an arm of something in your ribs and then a foot in your bum! But be warned they get worse when they are here and it hurts more when they kick or punch you lol (Caitlin taught me that :D ) She also kicked Chris in between the legs when we went shopping the other day (by accident) I told him now he know's some kind of pain as to what it will be like when I'm in labour :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Poor Chris! But you're right... he has some idea of the pain you'll be feeling! Wish I had the heart to show my OH what it would be like, but he's too nice lol... If someone else wants to show him that will be fine... lol 

On the subject of MW's, I've seen mine twice so far and have to go back next week to see her again. How often do you all see yours? I think I'd feel more comfortable seeing her more often, but I get the feeling thats not going to happen at my Dr's.... :hissy:


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> If someone else wants to show him that will be fine... lol


I can send Caitlin round if you like! :D



pookies24feb09 said:


> On the subject of MW's, I've seen mine twice so far and have to go back next week to see her again. How often do you all see yours? I think I'd feel more comfortable seeing her more often, but I get the feeling thats not going to happen at my Dr's.... :hissy:

I seen my midwife at 8 weeks, then 24 weeks and yesterday. She said yesterday to make an appointment for another 4 weeks which will make me nearly 33 weeks. Personally I don't feel the need to see her more often, but this is my 2nd one so I kinda know waht I'm doing (ish!) If you want to see her more oftenthe just mention it to her. Surely it's not going to hurt for you to see her every 2 weeks instead of 4. They can't stop you x


----------



## becky1978

I had the weirdest dream the other night - I dreamt that I could see the baby moving around, but it's legs were down each of my legs and I could see the feet by my knees, almost like it was stood facing outwards inside me. it was so realistic!


----------



## pinkmummy

becky1978 said:


> I had the weirdest dream the other night - I dreamt that I could see the baby moving around, but it's legs were down each of my legs and I could see the feet by my knees, almost like it was stood facing outwards inside me. it was so realistic!

Totally unrealated but do you find that you dream alot more now your pregnant. I think I've had a dream every night this week! One was a nightmare about the roof falling in and I woke up petrified and woke Chris up to tell him :rofl: much to his displeasure!

I dreamt the other night that Caitlin came out of her room and said mammy wee wee and went to the toilet and done a wee on the toilet, I guess that's just wishful thinking :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

caitlinsmummy said:


> I can send Caitlin round if you like! :D <--- sounds like a plan :rofl:
> 
> 
> I seen my midwife at 8 weeks, then 24 weeks and yesterday. She said yesterday to make an appointment for another 4 weeks which will make me nearly 33 weeks. Personally I don't feel the need to see her more often, but this is my 2nd one so I kinda know waht I'm doing (ish!) If you want to see her more oftenthe just mention it to her. Surely it's not going to hurt for you to see her every 2 weeks instead of 4. They can't stop you x

I think I will bring it up with her when I see her! I was supposed to see her yesterday, but had my 4d scan instead :dohh: lol...

I've had some pretty weird dreams... I think I mentioned one of them earlier in the thread about people killing my OH and turning him in to chewing gum (wtf???) I had a dream the other day that my skin was really stretchy and the baby kept reaching out to grab things from inside... was a little odd lol...


----------



## pinkmummy

:rofl: Ok mine aren't as weird as that lol. Chewing gum?!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol I know... I'm blaming the hormones :S


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm seeing my MW tomorrow, when I'll be almost 29 weeks. Last saw her in mid-November. I presume that now the appts will get closer together - I've hardly seen her until now. She says it's because even though this is my first baby, things are very low-risk and all is well.... but I would feel reassured by seeing her more, particularly now that I'm starting to feel frightened of the whole labour and delivery part!

I've been having much more vivid dreams than ever, too (nothing as vivid as pookies though - no OH-flavoured chewing gum here! :rofl: ). I woke myself up sobbing the other morning from one of my dreams - scared poor Chris half to death I think!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hissy: Where's all the SNOW they were harping on about on the news last night? I'm SO disappointed! I LOVE the snow - makes me feel all cozy and Christmassy.... but there's barely a dusting on the ground :cry: They were talking like it would be the snowstorm to end all snowstorms... and now, nothing. Pfft.


----------



## sammie18

Wow theres alot of pinks!! YAY go pinks....And thats not including how many yellows are "pinks" lol


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hissy: Where's all the SNOW they were harping on about on the news last night? I'm SO disappointed! I LOVE the snow - makes me feel all cozy and Christmassy.... but there's barely a dusting on the ground :cry: They were talking like it would be the snowstorm to end all snowstorms... and now, nothing. Pfft.

As much as I didn't want it to snow, I'm feeling rather festive these days (christmas tree shopping today :happydance:) and wouldn't mind a little bit of it now. I'll admire it from the inside :) Apparently there's lots of snow in Ottawa at the mo! I think when LO is a little bit older we're going to have to take a trip out there and see it! I wanna skate down the Rideau Canal :hissy: 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that wants to see the MW more often. I think it's understandable if it's your 1st because of the fear factor and I know it's silly, but, she might probably be the one that delivers your baby and is gonna be spending a lot of time looking 'down there'. I'd like to get to know her a little better before hand :rofl:

Of course if she isn't the one that's delivering my baby, I'm buggered :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Just to make you jelous 

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/DSCF3450.jpg


----------



## danni2609

Thats so mean caitlinsmummy!! I have only had snow twice in my life!!


----------



## pinkmummy

danni2609 said:


> Thats so mean caitlinsmummy!! I have only had snow twice in my life!!

Sorry lol

Although I must say it's torture to get about in!

Chris coudln't go to work coz of it and we just took 45 mins walking down to my mums with caitlin in it, I nearly fell over twice and caitlin fell about 3 times! It usually only takes about 10 minutes!

So gald to back in the house nice and warm! Supposed to be going to teesside park tomorrow, fat chance of that I think! :hissy:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Woohoo :) just finished putting my tree up :) It's only a little one, but its pretty :happydance: Mike got me a winnie the pooh advent calendar today... and a mr men one for him :rofl: He's only 4 days late... Ah well better late than never eh! 

We have rain here... and it's rubbish :(

I want snow :hissy: I'm so jealous of you caitlinsmummy! I haven't seen snow like that for years!


----------



## becky1978

My SIL is expecting, about 10 weeks behind me and she is having a blue bundle of joy! Can't wait to find out what mine is, I didn't find out with Cameron but had a feeling right from the start that he would be a boy and was right, but this time - nada! I have no inkling whatsoever!


----------



## sammie18

I have snow!!!! hehehe!!! I get ALOT of snow to! speaking of its snowing outside right now!


----------



## danni2609

Maybe i dont want snow then!!Sounds a nitemare!!


----------



## Frankie

I love the snow!!!


----------



## sammie18

I love the snow to!! I like eatting it well the "clean" snow anyways lol


----------



## sparkswillfly

I just noticed im not on the list!!!!! I did ask....:blush:

Can I be put on the list please! 22nd Feb a girl... Meadow Rose.

Thanks


----------



## maddiwatts19

i want snow!! :hissy:
and i'm bored of bedrest!! :hissy:


----------



## pookies24feb09

maddiwatts19 said:


> i want snow!! :hissy:
> and i'm bored of bedrest!! :hissy:

Awh hun :hugs: I'm just plain friggin bored... sucksssss :hissy: How long are you on bedrest for?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooooo Caitlinsmummy! You got lots more snow that we did here in Sunderland - and you're not THAT far from me! :hissy: I'm jealous LOL

Pookies -- your OH may have been 4 days late with the Advent calendar, but just think - you can eat FOUR chocs in one go! :happydance:

Oh... and the Rideau Canal is GREAT!!! I remember travelling from Montreal to Ottawa when I was a kid - we used to go skating on the canal - great fun!

:hugs: to the mommies.


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> I just noticed im not on the list!!!!! I did ask....:blush:
> 
> Can I be put on the list please! 22nd Feb a girl... Meadow Rose.
> 
> Thanks

Sparkswillfly - I'm really really sorry :dohh: I honestly didn't realise I hadn't added you. You're definately on there now! :hugs: xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Saw this elsewhere in the forums here --- I just ordered 6 packs of Huggies Newborn Size 1 nappies (27 per pack) for £1 each! :happydance:

You have to order the packs in multiples of 2 - it's the 2 for £6 deal you need to add to your basket. Then enter this code -RUGN89 - and update your basket..... it will reduce the price so that you're paying £1 per pack of nappies plus delivery (I chose the basic delivery price - £2.89 - and they will arrive next Wednesday). 

My total order for 6 packs of nappies, including delivery? £8.89! :happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I just tried that and it said out of stock!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awwww... sorry to hear that, sparkswillfly. :hugs: I wish Boots' website would tell you how much of what items were held in stock. Would be really helpful when ordering.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thats a really good offer! If i didnt have so many nappies (seriously...I have hundreds) I'd have gotten some! 

I love boots :) This weekend I got about 1000 points... OH hates it :rofl: 

Anna, I did eat the 4 chocolates and they were sooo good lol... Now I have to try and be good and not eat the Christmas choccies we have here AND the rest of my advent calendar :blush: ... I think I'm craving chocolate, but cant be sure really... what do you think? :rofl:


----------



## becky1978

*chants* eat the chocs, eat the chocs!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*whispers* Eat some chocs! Eat some chocs! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

*covers ears* LA LA LA LA I CANT HEAR YOU!!! 

Ah who am I kidding... Im gonna eat the chocs :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Eat the chocs!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Tut tut... such a bad influence... :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know... I'm a terrible person :blush: :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

If the baby wants chocolate surely she should have some :muaha:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

THAT'S my kind of logic!!!! :muaha:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol, that kind of logic explains why I look like a beached whale at the mo :rofl: But I love it!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Same goes for me, but I wouldn't have it any other way :hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Me either :hugs: Now, do I make a start on the tin of roses or miniature hero's? Hmmmm


----------



## AnnaBanana9

My vote's for the Roses!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Mmm hmmm! Sounds like a plan! I'm gonna eat all the caramel ones... Omg I just remembered the most amazing chocolate I had in Canada once. It was a Lindt white chocolate bar and the middle of the squares were really soft and yummy... I've looked for it here, but can't find it anywhere :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I tell ya -- Canada rocks! :happydance:

Mmmm.....caramel chocs.....

Know what I REALLY would love? Reeses' Peanut Butter Cups. I've made a conscious decision not to eat any peanuts before LO arrives due to asthma and allergies in hubby and me.... but I LOVE these and miss them. They're my favourite chocs! :cry:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Omg I LOVE reeses buttercups and reeses mini pieces... They're sooo good! I have allergies too :cry: Canada does rock! I loved it there! Would go back in a heartbeat! 

Another thing I loved out there were Pogos and Sleemans Clear... I'd kill for a bottle right now :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Ok...just realised that was 2 things.... I can think of plenty more too...


----------



## AnnaBanana9

LOL Pogos! Brings back a lot of childhood memories. And Sleemans is LOVELY!!! Think of a hot summer's day and sitting in the garden drinking a cold one... yum!

Pookies, let's win the lottery! :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> i want snow!! :hissy:
> and i'm bored of bedrest!! :hissy:
> 
> Awh hun :hugs: I'm just plain friggin bored... sucksssss :hissy: How long are you on bedrest for?Click to expand...

aww...well we'll have to keep each other entertained!!! OH had to go back to work today, so i didnt have him around to annoy...:( and then he came home and was so tired that he wanted to go straight to sleep!! how rude?! hehe!
well, i'm on bedrest for "as long as the midwife thinks is necissary" or some crap like that...lol!!
:hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: for you Maddi.... bedrest must be REALLY hard. I know I grumble about having to go to work, but it must be worse for you - it's so frustrating to be told you can't do things! :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hugs: for you Maddi.... bedrest must be REALLY hard. I know I grumble about having to go to work, but it must be worse for you - it's so frustrating to be told you can't do things! :hugs:

thanks hun! :D yea it is, i hate it. i hate not being able to do things myself. i hate it!!!! luckily my BP is going down so hopefully i should be able to do more after the weekend.. i'm so booooored!!! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: Keeping my fingers crossed for you Maddi!!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Today's our 28 week appt with the midwife. Think she's going to take blood to test for anaemia, and I guess she'll measure bump again and listen to Peanut's heartbeat (I LOVE that bit! :happydance: ). Am kind of hoping the appt takes a while, cause it's at 2:30pm and I do NOT fancy going back to work for the rest of the afternoon! :hissy: 

Roll on 1:30pm and getting to leave the office (at least till Saturday morning! - glad it's my last of THOSE, too!)


----------



## dippy dee

It's official, i'm fat :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: nothing fits me this morning and now i have found something to squeeze into my bump looks like everest :cry::cry: i don't have a neat and tidy bump, nope not me i have this mound sat there on a bed of fat :blush: i want a neat bump, i want to fit into clothes and what's more i want to see my feet.:cry::cry:
There rant over sorry girls.


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck with your appointment today Anna :) And don't forget to mention about seeing her more often! If you don't ask you don't get!

Awww :hug: Dippy Dee, I know what it's like having fat days, I used to hate it when I was at work and people would say you don't even look pregnant and I was about 20 weeks! Chin up hun, having a bump isn't everything, just remember that gorgeous baby boy inside of you kicking you reminding you he's there. Even if no one else can see him you can! :hug:

Pm me if you need a chat or a rant xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I think winning the lottery sounds like a plan! Sleemans on a hot day = bliss!!! Good luck with your appointment this afternoon doll! Hopefully it takes a while and you don't have to go back into work! You could just pretend it took longer than expected :muaha: Go on... I dare ya! 

Maddi, I hope you get better soon hun! I don't think I'd cope very well on bedrest! It does my head in that I can't lift certain things etc now, let alone not being able to do anything! FX your BP goes down really soon! :hugs:

Dippy Dee, I know EXACTLY how you feel sometimes! The last couple of weeks my tops have started to show off the bottom of my bump... not impressed :hissy: Time to break out the belly band I think! 

I'm not very impressed today ladies... I noticed TWO new stretch marks coming on the top of my tummy... I thought my GIGANTIC ones were all I was gonna get, but noooooo apparently they aren't enough and I need to get bigger... :cry: Maybe those chocolates last night were'nt a good idea :rofl: 

Does anyone elses belly kind of remind them of an egg if they look down at it? Random question, but I thought I'd ask lol

x


----------



## pennysbored

dippy dee said:


> It's official, i'm fat :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: nothing fits me this morning and now i have found something to squeeze into my bump looks like everest :cry::cry: i don't have a neat and tidy bump, nope not me i have this mound sat there on a bed of fat :blush: i want a neat bump, i want to fit into clothes and what's more i want to see my feet.:cry::cry:
> There rant over sorry girls.

I wear an inner tube every day....its called my frigging ass.


----------



## moo2

Good Morning Ladies, hope you and your bumps are all well? Just got back from my 28wk MW appointment and I'm delighted to say all is as it should be, I'm so happy! I know I have mentioned it in other threads but i am very overweight but I've been concerned as I haven't put on any weight since being pregnant. I thought my baby might be starving :cry: But the MW said my baby measures exactly the right size for 28wks and as long as I was eating & drinking properly she was really happy for me not to put on weight :happydance:
It makes me even happier as yesterday I spent the day with my MIL taking her out Christmas shopping (trying to do a good deed). My husband thought I was mad taking her out for a whole day as she is well known for being horrible to me. She told me after being married for 6 months I was "a great dissappointment as a daughter in law..." That was 6 years ago and its never really got any better! Anyway while shopping yesterday I picked up a newborn size snowsuit to bring LO out of hospital in, she took it off me and read the label and said "there is no point buying that, it only goes up to 10lb and judging by the size of you, your baby will be over 10lb when its born..." She later picked up a 3-6 month size and offered to buy that instead as it was a more appropriate size... 
So I'm really happy to know that my little bean seems to be just the right size no matter what his/her nasty old grandma might think....

Ooohhh, that feels so much better.... :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

moo2 - sorry to hear about your MIL. She sounds just like my Dads mum towards my mum, she is just nasty. I can't believe you took her out shopping - very brave!

Glad to hear everything is good with your LO, that's brill!

Girls, I tell you what, I've suddenly got bigger as well :cry: I wanted to and all but now all my clothes seem so much tighter and tops don't reach my trousers. Oh well - looks like the stretch marks are making an appearance too :hissy::hissy::hissy:

I'm off work this week but am dreading going back next week - think I'll be falling asleep at my desk!!! My boss is gonna love that. When I was first pregnant and constantly moaned about MS and tiredness he said 'oh great, nine months of this!!' - bloody men, they have no idea! And that was after me losing my previous baby, I mean, nothing like being happy for me!!!!!!

Hope you're all well girls....?

Forgot to mention, we had no snow here in South Wales :cry:

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Wow- your MIL sounds like a real winner! :rofl: 
Sounds like your baby knows just what to do to stay nourished- live off of mummy's stores! I wish mine would do that, but I am just accumulating baby on top of the regular ol' fat. 
Don't listen to the old cow- and buy things in whatever size you like. It's not her baby, is it?


----------



## sparkswillfly

Moo2 - Your MIL sounds really bitter! Maybe she thinks you stole her little boy away from her. What a cow! I wouldnt give her the time of day


----------



## pookies24feb09

Moo2, your mother in law sounds lovely! I'm not exactly little and people keep saying to me 'Omg your baby is going to be huge!!!' Great... Thanks for that... After going for my 4d scan and seeing other peoples 4d scans, my baby looks just fine :D To be honest, even if she does turn out to be a little big, as long as she's healthy thats fine by me! Ignore your MIL. She's clearly not worth worrying about! Just concentrate on keeping you and LO healthy :hugs: 

Laurie, It sucks that it hasn't snowed eh! Never mind though... Maybe we'll get it when everyone else doesn't. Wishful thinking or what!!! 

x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Moo2 - what a COW your MIL seems! :hugs: I am thrilled that all is well with you and your LO - knew that all would be perfect at your checkup! :happydance: Just try and ignore your mother-in-law, as hard as it is. You're doing an amazing job, and your LO is perfect :hug: I know my MW said the same to me today - I'm not by any means tiny (am very overweight) and have put on 6 lbs so far. My MW said all was perfect; I'm measuring 29cm, and will be 29weeks tomorrow, so she's delighted. Your MIL doesn't know how lucky she is to have a wonderful daughter-in-law like you; sounds like you're the only one who will put up with her!

Girls - I know what you mean about suddenly feeling huge - I tried on quite a few tops today before heading to my appt; needed something with short sleeves so the MW could take blood. Noticed that everything is too tight, and that all is now too short. The stretch marks are growing, too -- they're going to be enormous, I can feel it! :rofl:

Bit of good news - I asked my MW today about my seemingly excessive thirst. She said all is perfectly normal. I had already tested negative for GD, and she checked my urine today and said there was no trace of glucose in it, so all is perfect. She says to drink to my heart's content and not to worry one bit :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

annabanana i'm glad you asked your mw about your thirst i was going to ask mine next week as i am ssssssoooooooo thirsty all the time which doesn't help at night as i am up and down like a yoyo for a wee which is a right pain as my loo is down stairs through the front room and through the kitchen so it isn't good when you are dying for the loo.
Moo2 your mother in law sounds just like mine did and wow do you need some inner strength and a strong tounge to be able not to say something back, good on you for taking her out and putting up with it.I'm glad your mw app went well and bean is growing well.
I am now wondering if i should buy some maternity clothes ?????????? knowing my luck i'll buy them and have him the week after, i do have a 9 man tent in the attic that would be comfortable and warm to wear :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooh! A 9-man tent!! That's a great idea! Think I will invest in one of those rather than some maternity clothes :rofl: Might just fit me these days!


----------



## Vivanco

Right nows the time for blatent honesty on my part :blush:

1.) feel really wet today (cringed as i wrote that) :blush: it is not alot but just enough to make me question it. (no i havent wee'd myself) :rofl:

2.) does anyone else HATE their lady garden at the minute?? :blush: i dont want OHnear me it just seems like someone elses!!! :rofl: i remember this when expecting DD but i think i had chosen to erase it from memory!!

Soooooooooo any comments? :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I cant see my lady garden!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm with sparkswillfly....Havent seen mine in a little while! I've just ordered a professional wax kit to try and keep it in shape... I feel like I'm letting myself go a little lol... OH must think I'm SOOOO sexy at the mo! 

Anna, did you manage to skive after :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

I asked oh to do a little gardening in my garden and he looked at me strange and said " we're not allowed to do that till he's born now" haha when i told him i meant help me shave he thought i'd gone mad n won't do it, so my lady garden will now be turning into a national park, who knows i may even have a xmas tree in there and come feb i may have a little flower show going.


----------



## dippy dee

I've found the answer to my maternity clothes problem.
https://www.costumzee.com/tag/teletubbies/


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

well i could have one of each colour and there we go my wardrobe is complete


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> I asked oh to do a little gardening in my garden and he looked at me strange and said " we're not allowed to do that till he's born now" haha when i told him i meant help me shave he thought i'd gone mad n won't do it, so my lady garden will now be turning into a national park, who knows i may even have a xmas tree in there and come feb i may have a little flower show going.

:rofl: I have a similar problem....hahahhahaha


----------



## Plumfairy

Vivanco said:


> Right nows the time for blatent honesty on my part :blush:
> 
> 1.) feel really wet today (cringed as i wrote that) :blush: it is not alot but just enough to make me question it. (no i havent wee'd myself) :rofl:
> 
> 2.) does anyone else HATE their lady garden at the minute?? :blush: i dont want OHnear me it just seems like someone elses!!! :rofl: i remember this when expecting DD but i think i had chosen to erase it from memory!!
> 
> Soooooooooo any comments? :rofl:
> 
> :hug:

I feel the same... often out and about an think... ooooh shoooot... ive actually peed myself!!! hmmmmmmm..... as for the lady garden, i cant see it, but what i glimpse in the mirror i dont like.... :( ohhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Vivanco

My DD points at it and say's 'mummy hair!!' SSSSsshhhhhhh!!!! :rofl:

I actually dont think i want to prune it ............ it feels huge!!! Swollen and big and not like mine :sick: so i dont want to see that!!


----------



## Gwizz

Please add me :( Ive been forgotten way back in the posts - ill hold back the tears 

20th Feb Blue Bump :)

Hope you lovely ladies are well - Merry Xmas!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> Anna, did you manage to skive after :rofl:


I did!!! :rofl: Came home and rested - it was bliss!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! Happy Saturday! :hugs: My weekend officially starts at 1pm when we close the bank doors for the weekend - and I have a half-day on Monday, so don't start work then till 1pm :happydance:

We're heading to Sainsbury's this afternoon to stock up on baby toiletries - they're half-price; read about in the Shop Till You Drop section of the BnB forums. Looked on Sainsbury's website, and the deals are fab! I love a bargain! :happydance:

How are you all today? What are you up to?


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning :D I'm in a really good mood today. Had the best nights sleep in a while and LO decided to make herself known as soon as my alarm clock went off. She started kicking holy hell out of my stomach :happydance: It was like she was saying 'Mummy!!! GET UP AND FEED MEEEE!' Too cute! 

I think today I need to steal OH's card and do some shopping too... We CLEARLY don't have enough already :rofl: We were up until 1am buying retro sweets online... I'm sure they'll contribute to my oh so sexy stretchmarks. They can't get much worse :rofl: 

Know what you mean about loving a bargain... Somehow, since becoming pregnant, I think it's gotten worse... Although, that could just be me looking for an excuse to spend more money :muaha:

I'm glad you managed to skive off Anna :happydance: AND there's only 4 hours left til you get to bugger off and go shopping! Win!

:hugs:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Lucky you going shopping, we really need to start buying the last few bits (i say few the lists as long as my arm!) OH was out last night and is hungover in bed so i get to do the housework today, great! OH has promised to take me to pics and pizzahut tonight though and hes paying, so looking forward to that x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hmmm pics and pizza hut sounds like a really good idea at the moment... 

I was going to go shopping, but apparently I'm going to be a lazy bugger today... Have been lying on the bed watching little one kick and looking on boots.com... I love boots... I think I have an obsession :rofl: 

You going to see anything good in the cinema? Whats out now anyway? Any ideas?


----------



## sparkswillfly

I got no sleep for the second night in a row. Neighbours from hell. They have literally kept me awake until 7am for two nights running. I feel like death


----------



## pookies24feb09

:hugs: That's never good! What are they doing til 7am? Have you said anything to them? x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray! It's now my weekend :happydance: and am off to Sainsbury's with hubby to buy baby things!

Also looking forward to X Factor tonight!!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

pookies24feb09 said:


> :hugs: That's never good! What are they doing til 7am? Have you said anything to them? x

Friday night they were :sex::sick: and last night they were screaming at each other all night... I went up there at about 6.30am and she was a drunk lunatic and told me to go 'suck myself'... not sure what that means.

The man came down this morning to apologize... Im still mad tho. I had loads of plans today now I feel like I cant do anything. Im exhausted at the best of times but this takes the piss.


----------



## maddiwatts19

moo, i'm sorry about MIL, the cow!! :hugs: but everythings good with bubba and thats all that really matters! :D x

Anna,so glad everything went well! :D yay!

i'm feeling really big too, honestly, theres no more room for bumpy to grow!! well atleast i hope theres not!!! i dont want to be much bigger anyway... but i guess thats one of the "joys" of pregnancy!! hehe!!! no strechies yet though, but they're coming, i can feel it! hehehe!! :D 

hope your all okay! and that your using your bumps to full advantage and getting out of / beating the crowds with the christmas shopping! hehe :rofl::rofl:

xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Sparkswillfly, What a classy bird your neighbour seems to be! An apology is something I suppose! I know what you mean though! I'd be absolutely fuming! 

Anna, have fun shopping hun! I'm looking forward to X Factor too lol... Hopefully I'll be back in time to see it! Who do you want to win? I so wanted Rachel to win, but she's gone :(

I have to go do my mothers nails and makeup now for her works do tonight... Fun! Wish I was going to a Christmas party :cry:


----------



## sparkswillfly

BTW that boots nappies voucher thing someone posted is back in stock and worked for me. I got 6 packs of nappies for £8.89! Bargain. The link is in shop till you drop


----------



## ChloesMummy

You going to see anything good in the cinema? Whats out now anyway? Any ideas?[/QUOTE]

Nothing that great showing today mostly action films and i want a chick flick! So i think we might see changeling with Angelina Jolie in, its about her son going missing then returning but she knows its not really him. Seen Four Christmases last week that was quite funny. 

I'm with you on the boot addiction and shoes i love them OH is buying me some for christmas. (I miss my stilletoes:cry:)


----------



## lauriech

Hey girls,

I was going to finish my xmas shopping today but just couldn't get up the enthusiasm (sp?) - decided to sit and do nowt instead!!!! Anna - hope you get some nice stuff for bubs. I wanted to head down to Mothercare today but think I may do it tomorrow instead. Gonna get bubs a tummy tub (bath) - anyone got one of those?

Everytime I've gone out shopping this week, it's been packed and I couldn't be arsed so came home again...and...I just don't have the energy to fight my way around the shops!

One of the highlights of my week is X-Factor - how sad is that? I don't know who I want to win now. I originally wanted Austin to win as I'm from Essex (don't live there now) but he went out way too early (just my opinion) and I thougt he was god too. I couldn't tell you who I want to win now? It's just who's the most popular now, not who's got the talent. I used to like Diana but I'm going off her. JLS are going down in my estimations...I dunno....watch this space I guess!!!!

Anyway - I'll stop waffling now! Any of you off to the cinema - enjoy yourselves! xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

X Factor fave? Mine's Alexandra :happydance: 

Got loads of stuff at Sainsbury's today - lots of wipes and cotton wool ... Lansinoh nipple cream, maternity pads, breast pads, baby oil, cotton buds, baby bath, more wipes :rofl: and baby top-to-toe wash.

Today I've been starting to plough through a HUGE mountain of baby clothes to wash. Friends of ours gave us two large boxes stuffed full of baby clothes (sleepsuits and onesies and bibs and blankets, plus lovely hand-knitted cardigans). They're hoping we have a girl cause they say they have LOTS more to give! :rofl: We're very, very lucky - they've also given us a highchair and bouncy chair and toys.


----------



## pinkmummy

I know what you mean Laurie :) I couldn't be bothered to do anything when I aws working all week either. Just to let you know I hate X Factor lol, its a complete sham as far as Im concerned, I said I wouldn't watch it this year and I haven't :) Chris likes it but Sky+ it and watches it when I'm asleep.

Today we have completely cleared out the spare room (it was a complete tip!) and painted 3 walls white and 1 wall blue, tomorrow going to gloss the radiator etc and put the border up.

Chris is at work at 9.15pm tonight so I'll probably just watch a bit of TV and go to sleep. Just made roast beef dinner and it was lovely! Really enjoyed it :) Caitlin seems to be on a bit of a hyper for some reasons and she's bouncing about the house :rolleyes:

Hopefully going to have a chilling day tomorrow! Probably finish Thomas's room and then just chill :) x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sounds like a good evening to me, caitlinsmummy! Thomas's room sounds lovely. :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh Laurie :hugs: It's not that bad that you're looking forward to X Factor... Theres you and probably a few million others doll... Me included!

I loved Austin when he was still in! I really thought he was in with a good shot! I've not been a huge fan of Diana to be honest... She does this thing with her hand as she sings and it annoys me... Maybe it's the hormones that make it seem really irritating! She's definitely unique though! I think if JLS were allowed to sing the type of songs that got them through auditions and boot camp, they would be better off. The fact that they have all these different themed nights doesn't help! At the end of the day, the winner is going to sing the kind of songs they're good at and comfortable with... Hmmm... Going off on one a little now... 

I'm not sure what to do tonight... It's either a cosy night in with a dvd and tub of ice cream, cinema or go out for a meal... 

Hmmmm....


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, do you have any ideas on what you're having? I'm so not patient enough to wait and find out :blush:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> Anna, do you have any ideas on what you're having? I'm so not patient enough to wait and find out :blush:

We are determined to stay on team yellow LOL but I have a sneaking feeling we're having a boy. I don't know why, guess it's partly down to the fact that I'd love to give my parents their first grandson - my sister has a 2 year old daughter and another baby girl on the way.

I am getting VERY curious though... and I keep trying to picture who Peanut will look like; will he/she have dark hair or fair hair?


----------



## pookies24feb09

I know what you mean! I know what I'm having and I'm still really curious about what colour eyes she will have and whether she'll be dark like me or fair like her dad! I cant wait to see her when she's here! 

You know, I keep forgetting that I need to buy stuff for the hospital and after the baby is born, like breast pads, maternity pads etc... Maybe I should get on to it before I forget :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Go to Sainsbury's! Lansinoh nipple cream was 1/2 price - it's normally about a tenner. I also got breast pads and maternity pads 1/2 price. Was worth the trip out.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Sounds like a plan Batman! Shopping tomorrow... YAY!!!! :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Go for it... and ENJOY!!! :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Anna/Pookies - I zipped down to Sainburys earlier after reading about the half price stuff and the shelves had been emptied :hissy: I managed to get wipes, baby bath, baby talc, baby shampoo, cotton buds and some colic drop stuff. Wanted to get other things but obviously I had been beaten to it!!! May go early in the morning to see if they've stocked up overnight.

CaitlinsMummy - I know it's sad watching X-Factor but that's the way my life is at the moment!!! Watching the results as I type!

I haven't finished my Christmas shopping yet and I've spent a bloody fortune, what with baby stuff to buy as well!!!!! Pookies - I may bump into you in Sainburys or Mothercare tomorrow! xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Laurie - I reckon they will stock up overnight, as I've seen an advert tonight for the 1/2 price baby stuff. I bet you could also order online, too.

I'm sitting here doing a :happydance: Alexandra's in the X Factor final!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Laurie - I reckon they will stock up overnight, as I've seen an advert tonight for the 1/2 price baby stuff. I bet you could also order online, too.
> 
> I'm sitting here doing a :happydance: Alexandra's in the X Factor final!

I was thinking about ordering online but don't want to pay for the delivery :blush: at least I guess I can get what I want! They had no breast pads, mat pads etc - very disappointed! 

I bet you're happy she's through. I think she's got a good chance of winning now although she's not my fav. Seeing who's through I'd like JLS to win BUT they need to sing the stuff that suits them!

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

who got through to the final of xfactor??????????


----------



## louise1302

alexandra jls and eoghan


----------



## pookies24feb09

I think I need to make a list of toiletries that I need to get for the hospital... I know I need breast pads and mat pads and shower stuff etc, but is there anything else I'm overlooking? 

Also who left X Factor? I went to asda and have only just got in! 

Bought the baby the cutest coat today, its furry and leopard print and I cant wait to put my little girl in it when she's here! It goes with the dalmation one we got her yesterday :rofl: 

Seriously need to stop buying clothes for her... she has tooooo much!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Ah, scratch the xfactor question... :D


----------



## dippy dee

louise1302 said:


> alexandra jls and eoghan

I'm sssssssssoooooooooo happy now, eoghhan got through :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooh! I love the sound of your LO's 2 new coats, pookies! They must be fab!

I think JLS have a great chance of winning too - IF they get to sing what suits them. Now that Diana's out, I think Alexandra's going to be the bookies' favourite.


----------



## lauriech

Pookies - I'm the same - gotta stop buying clothes/coats etc. I think it may be more sensible to buy some more grows in a few sizes just in case (if anything).

I made a list from the hospital bag thread but found that everyone's varies. I've made a rough list with 'my stuff' and 'baby stuff' (actually I need to get it out and see what I need to buy!). Have a look at the hospital bag thread and make a list as you're reading it as everyone's is slightly different. Hope that helps.

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Anna - who do you think will win X-Factor then? I'm really not sure between the three of them now. Quite possibly Alexandra? I'd like it to be JLS though xxx


----------



## moo2

sparkswillfly said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: That's never good! What are they doing til 7am? Have you said anything to them? x
> 
> Friday night they were :sex::sick: and last night they were screaming at each other all night... I went up there at about 6.30am and she was a drunk lunatic and told me to go 'suck myself'... not sure what that means.
> 
> The man came down this morning to apologize... Im still mad tho. I had loads of plans today now I feel like I cant do anything. Im exhausted at the best of times but this takes the piss.Click to expand...

Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight :hugs:
Don't know how you cope with them, it would drive me mad and I'd get really worked up. an you report them to their landlord or do they own their own place? xxx


----------



## moo2

Just wanted to say thanks to all you lovely ladies who left such kind replies to my MIL rant post! It really helps to get things off your chest sometimes and to know that its not just me being over sensitive xxxxx
Think I'm just going to do the bare minimum with her now just to keep the peace, see if she's any nicer when the LO arrives...?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Pookies - I think Alexandra will win! (At least, I hope she does!). If she doesn't win, I hope it will be JLS. I just realized though that my works Christmas do is this coming Saturday - I'm going to MISS the final!!!!! 

Moo2 - just wanted to give you :hug: I think you have the patience of a saint and that she doesn't know how lucky she is to have you!


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Ooh! I love the sound of your LO's 2 new coats, pookies! They must be fab!

I really need to stop, but went to see my sister today and she was wearing the cutest shoes, so I need to go buy them now... I have a problem :rofl:



lauriech said:


> Pookies - I'm the same - gotta stop buying clothes/coats etc. I think it may be more sensible to buy some more grows in a few sizes just in case (if anything).
> 
> I made a list from the hospital bag thread but found that everyone's varies. I've made a rough list with 'my stuff' and 'baby stuff' (actually I need to get it out and see what I need to buy!). Have a look at the hospital bag thread and make a list as you're reading it as everyone's is slightly different. Hope that helps.
> 
> xxx

We've got alot of things in 1st size and 0-3 months, which will cover us for at least the 1st few weeks. Anything thats needed after that we're gonna buy later on! We don't have anymore room for her clothes now :rofl:

It's a good idea going through the hospital bag thread and figuring out what I need from there. Thanks for that! For some insanely silly reason I didn't even think to look at it :blush: Pregnancy brain strikes again!!! 

Anna, I think they repeat the X Factor on a Sunday if you're around to catch it then! I'll probably watch it then too. A mate of mine wants to do something Saturday night. I'm so not looking forward to it, but I feel like I've been neglecting him! Is it awful that since being pregnant I can't seem to stand to be around him? It's only since being pregnant I've had this problem... I find him so irritating and want to smack him as soon as he opens his mouth :blush: I'm an awful friend :rofl: 

You ladies had a good weekend in all? :hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

pookies24feb09 said:


> Is it awful that since being pregnant I can't seem to stand to be around him? It's only since being pregnant I've had this problem... I find him so irritating and want to smack him as soon as he opens his mouth :blush: I'm an awful friend :rofl:

Its weird that you say this.. I feel the same about my friend. I cant stand to speak to her and everything she says irritates me so much!

For example she said "youll notice youll get bigger all the time now" I felt like shouting at her what do you know?!!!!! Dont tell me what to expect about pregnancy you havent got a clue!!! And when she says "Has she been kicking today?" I feel like telling her to fuck off... Im being completely irrational... I cant help it.

Moo 2 - I did manage to get some peaceful sleep last night thanks! Doesnt feel like it tho Im still exhausted. Im constantly exhausted:cry:


----------



## becky1978

Hello all, hope you've all had happy Mondays! I had my physio appointment today and am now wearing tubigrip from the top of my thigh to the top of my bump - attractive but hopefully will ease the pain!

It has been a miserable grey day here so hoping it cheers up tomorrow at least.


----------



## pookies24feb09

My Mondays been pretty boring :( I've spent literally all afternoon trying to order a new laptop cos mines going wonky (when caps lock is on, everythings lower case and have to turn num lock on to be able to type :rofl: ) and between my dodgy laptop and Dell's silly website I still havent managed to do it... Gave up at 6 to start doing my nail extensions and so far have only got my one hand done... Takes forever... They do look rather good though considering I've not done them before :happydance:

I hope your giant tubi grip helps Becky :hugs: I should be getting my memory foam mattress tomorrow so fingers crossed that helps my poor back! 

My hips seem to be really clicky recently... Is this normal? I've tried asking my mother, but she doesn't remember... bloody hopeless lol!

x


----------



## Vivanco

> I hope your giant tubi grip helps Becky :hugs: I should be getting my memory foam mattress tomorrow so fingers crossed that helps my poor back!

Hope your waters dont go on your memory foam mattress!!!:rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

lol i was thinkin about that yesterday lmao... water proof bed sheets for the win :rofl:


----------



## danni2609

I need to get a waterproff cover too just incase dont think my OH would want my fluid all over the bed!! Lol


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol I doubt my OH would be very impressed! I think he's worried about that happening when we're in the car too... He's just informed me that I'm sitting on bin bags in the last few weeks :rofl: He's so good to me!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: at the bin bags on car seats!

I'm feeling a bit anxious today - going to my first Aquanatal class. I hate being seen in a swimsuit at the best of times; will I look like a floundering whale? :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, thats probably what every other woman there is going to be thinking! I was too chicken to go to the aquanatal classes... and I don't own a bathing suit. Don't think they'd appreciate me turning up in the buff :rofl: 

You'll be fine and will look fab :hugs: 

Let me know how they go and if it's worth buying some bathers for :D

x


----------



## lauriech

Hi Girls!

Think I've missed a bit on here lately!

I was only thinking about buying a memory foam mattress this morning as I'm suffering with my back especially now - more money :dohh: OH has just decided to start re-decorating our lounge last night. We have wall paper on the one wall and he started stripping it!!!! Oh well!

Becky, I read your saw your physio yesterday - are you ok hun? How comes you are wearing a tubi-grip?

Pookies - I am a nail and spray tan tech although I don't do it anymore. I could always help with your nails?!

Anna - how is work for you this week? I came back in after a week off yesterday and I'm already knackered this morning!!!! I'm on a six day week as well this week :hissy:

Anyway...hope all you girls are ok? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...forgot to say - I've been wanting to start swimming or maybe Aquanantal classes but am too chicken to go to the classes I think. I also don't have a swimming costume and there's no way my bikins are going to fit now :blush: Ha ha!

Someone recommended swimming to me a few months ago to take the weight/pressure off your joints....let us know how you get on Anna! 

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh Laurie, the 6 day week sounds killer! Have you asked about cutting your hours down?

Lol if I do need any more help with my nails I'll be getting in touch with you... Took me 5 bloody hours to sort them, file them, prep my own nails and then cut and file the extensions when they were glued on... The gel takes forever do too... Probably wont stop me doing it again though :rofl: It's surprising what a little thing like doing your nails can do to boost your self esteem! 

x


----------



## pinkmummy

I did a nail course at college when I was pregnant with Caitlin. I always used to do my own but I got sick of it lol, I got mine done nearly 2 weeks ago at a nail salon in town. Will probaby go through next week some time to get them infilled before Xmas. I finding getting my nails and eyebrows etc done makes me feel so much more feminine and I need it right now! :D 

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Pookies/Kelly (Caitlins Mummy) - Yeah, it makes you feel so so so much better! 

I have always had my nails done (and used to spend a fortune on my hair too, can't do it anymore) and decided that I needed to get used to having my own nails before bubs but I'd get hooked if I had mine done again before bubs arrives and then feel crap having them off after. I can do my own but hate doing them, so fiddly and boring!!! I just keep mine neat and painted now.

I have a little plan to get pampered once mat leave starts though - get my hair done and maybe get my nails done by someone else (maybe even a massage? - that might be taking it a bit far mind!!!! :blush:).

Off to see mw now - speak later xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

hey girls, i needed a rant... so i came searching for you lot! hehe
i'm bored... still on bloody bed rest. think i've gone through every single DVD i own. 
my bum hurts from where i cant move much.
i'm in agony with my back.
i cant get ANYTHING done for christmas, and time is running out. 
i'm all alone all day cos OH is at work and then when he comes home, he's so tired he just wants to sleep...:hissy:

i'm not a happy bunny at the moment!! 

how is everyone else though?? hope your all doing well! :D xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maddi you sound like you're having a time of it at the moment! I know what you mean about being bored... and I'm not on bed rest! I really feel for you! 

It's part of the reason I got stuff in to pamper myself with! It's something to do! 

It's rubbish that you can't get Christmas stuff sorted! Can you get anything done online? It takes the fun out of it, but it's something! 

I really hope you feel better soon babe! It doesn't sound like mcuh fun at all :hugs:

I just got back from my MW appointment :happydance: My bp has stayed constant, urine is clear, my belly is measuring bang on date, LO's heart beat is fine and she's in the right position :D 

Have to have bloods taken next week... Not so good... especially since I'm terrified of it and the thought gives me panic attacks :cry:

xx


----------



## lauriech

Oh Maddi - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish :hugs: hun.

I bet you're feeling fed up being on bed rest! And I bet it's rubbish OH working all day and then just coming home and sleeping too :dohh:

There's not a lot I can say to cheer you up but we're all here to try if we can! :happydance: Just imagine if you were me and stuck at work (9 hour days, for six days) - that hopefully should make you feel a little better? I can't get Christmas sorted either as I'm stuck in this bloody place BUT I'm sure you'd rather swap with me I guess???!!!!

Have you tried doing any xmas shopping online? 

Can we do anything silly to make you smile like running round like loonies :wohoo:

I bet you're thinking.....:saywhat: - how's that funny?

xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol I'd love to see any of us trying to run, let alone run around like loonies, well me at least... :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Pookies - I just had my MW app too. Baby is head down, bp is fine, measuring bang on etc etc too (which I'm really really happy about!)...BUT...

I was meant to be going to the Birthing Centre to give birth until a week or two ago I had to see a consultant because I have been spotting on and off the whole way through and they still don't know exactly what's been causing it...so, I've now been put under consultant led care and have to go to the Gwent :hissy: I so so so wanted to give bith at the Birthing Centre but I don't think my MW can understand why I'm so unhappy about going to Gwent instead.

I have a growth scan in a week and seeing the consultant again and if the spotting stays away (keep your fingers crossed), which it has for at least the last week and everything is ok on the scan, I'm going to ask if I can go back to midwifery led care and go to the birthing centre (I know they'll say no but the idea is keeping me going until next week!).

Where are you having your bambino?

xxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Lol I'd love to see any of us trying to run, let alone run around like loonies, well me at least... :rofl:


At least it made someone laugh!!!!!!! Ha ha - can you imagine???!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

thank you pookies and laureich! :D its okay, i've got you girls around to keep me entertained! hehe!! i wanted to do the christmas shopping online, but we're a bit cautious of it because OH's card was cloned over the internet!!! 

glad all went ok with MW pookies!! i've got my official one next week, but because of high BP i've seen her a lot lately!! hehe! so atleast i know bubs is okay and growing okay, even if everything else is shitty...lol!

oooh yes please run around like loonies!! all in a line, video it and send it to me!! hehe! 

xx :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I have my fingers crossed that everythings A OK with your little man and you get to go to the birthing centre instead of the Gwent :hugs: I originally wanted to go to the Heath to have LO, but heard that the aftercare there is awful! I'm having mine in the Miners now and feel so much better about it! One of the main reasons is that OH can stay with me and I get my own room... selfish sod I am :rofl: 

The Gwent would have been my next choice. From what I've heard they're brilliant! My cousin had her baby there last week and the baby was 6/7 weeks early, but is allowed home now! They've been really really good! I completely understand why you're unhappy babe! I would be too! 

I don't see any reason why they wouldn't let you go back to midwifery led care if the spotting subsides. But like I said I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: would you settle for waddling around like a loony instead Maddi? x


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> :rofl: would you settle for waddling around like a loony instead Maddi? x

well now you say that, that sounds like a MUCH funnier idea!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx

sorry lauriech! :hugs: x


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: penguin springs to mind lmao... 

Omfg... My mattress came and its friggin lush! So comfy! It was a bargain too... £170... can't complain and its guaranteed for 10 years! Win! 

Had to share that :D


----------



## lauriech

No, I agree! I think the waddling would be much funnier!!!! :rofl: Penguins definately springs to mind, ha ha!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Pookies - where did you get your mattress from??? I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope I get to go to the birthing centre too - it's so lush isn't it?! I am so set against the Gwent but I know I'll end up going there :dohh:

OH's mum has said, well what's wrong with it? I gave birth to my son there and then his step dad pipes up with, yes, my nieces etc have given birth there (so basically what's your problem???!!!). I'm not being rude but it's my decision where I give birth at the end of the day. 

Girls, keep your fingers crossed I can give birth at the birthing centre like pookies! You never know - we might go into labour at the same time and end up giving birth at a similar time? ha ha - probably wouldn't even know who each other was!!!!!

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> :rofl: penguin springs to mind lmao...

in that case, you all have to wear matching black and white outfits..:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: x


----------



## pookies24feb09

I haven't seen the center yet! I'm going for parenting classes in January so will have a look round then! But I've heard its lush there! My friend said the birth pool looks awesome! I'd love to have a water birth! 

Lol could you imagine that :rofl: Giving birth at a similar time and not knowing who we are! That would be a bit mad! 

It's all about where you feel comfortable giving birth! To be fair your body is being put under enough stress as it is without feeling uncomfortable during the delivery! If your OH's mum liked giving birth there so much then tell her to carry on... :rofl: 

It's not fair for them to get a bit up themselves about where you choose to have your baby! At the end of the day if you wanted to give birth in a skip, it's your decision and theres block all they can do about it! I really hope you get to go to the center hun! :hugs: 

Maddi, the black and white suits sound awesome! I'd love to see us lot waddling around lmao!

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oooh I forgot to mention that I got the mattress from a shop on ebay called allextras1. It was £155 for the mattress! Ordered it on Friday and it came this morning! I cant wait to crawl into bed tonight... It's gonna be bliss! 

x


----------



## Vivanco

Can we all come for a kip??? :rofl:

Really tired today, but DD is looking after me, holding my face and kissing me, rubbing my tummy and then showing me hers, just being generally lovely!!! 8 days to go till i finish work!!! got 2 weeks holiday and maternity leave officially starts on the 2nd of jan!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps i need a text buddy :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> Can we all come for a kip??? :rofl:
> 
> Really tired today, but DD is looking after me, holding my face and kissing me, rubbing my tummy and then showing me hers, just being generally lovely!!! 8 days to go till i finish work!!! got 2 weeks holiday and maternity leave officially starts on the 2nd of jan!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ps i need a text buddy :blush:

I'll be your txt buddy hun, i don't bite and i'm addicted to b n b :rofl: pm me if you want to :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Do i have to wear this then maddi????? https://www.brandsonsale.com/ca-008178.html


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> Anna, thats probably what every other woman there is going to be thinking! I was too chicken to go to the aquanatal classes... and I don't own a bathing suit. Don't think they'd appreciate me turning up in the buff :rofl:
> 
> You'll be fine and will look fab :hugs:
> 
> Let me know how they go and if it's worth buying some bathers for :D
> 
> x

Aquanatal was great fun! The girls were lovely, as is the midwife who runs the class. I'm just disappointed now that there isn't a class next week, and then one class then another week's break! :hissy: 

I felt MUCH better about the whole thing once I got there and saw the other girls in their bathing suits - much more confident.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

lauriech said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Anna - how is work for you this week? I came back in after a week off yesterday and I'm already knackered this morning!!!! I'm on a six day week as well this week :hissy:

Laurie, work this week is dragging. I'm up every hour during the night, so by the time the alarm goes off in the morning I'm already shattered. I just keep myself going by saying to myself (and anyone who will listen, for that matter) that a week on Friday I break up for 2 weeks' Christmas hols, then will only have 4 weeks left when I go back!


----------



## becky1978

Evening all, hope you've all had a good day.

Laurie - the tubigrip is for SPD but Ionly have it really mildly so can't complain too much.

I was also thinking about going to aquanatal and will now I think - the only thing I was worried about was everyone seeing me in my costume that looks like it's gonna rip at the seams!

Ooh I like the sound of the memory foam mattress - last night the only way I could get comfy was to prop 4 extra pillows around myself, which turned out to be a pain every time I wanted to turn over!

I too would like a text buddy if there is anyone out there still looking!:happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm still looking for a text buddy!!! Anyone who would like one, please feel free to PM me :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Becky and Anna - why don't you two tie up as text buddies as neither of you have one yet.

I'm always happy to have another text buddy too! :happydance: PM if anyone is still looking!

Anna - you must be so tired waking every hour and working full time. I'm struggling now and it's only wednesday :cry: I have no enthusiasm at work at all - I'm so glad it's quiet at the moment (although I've probably now jinxed it!).

Think I'm going to look into Aquanatal classes or at least just swimming. Need to get a costume first though - anyone got any recommendations for a good maternity one? Or will a bikini be better if that's what I'm used to wearing for swimming?

Pookies - you'll like the birthing centre. How comes you've not been there before? Where have you been having your scans? I've really got the hump this morning that I can't go there for the birth now!!! :hissy: As far as I'm aware, there isn't really any reason as to why I can't go there. I think the consultant is concerned that maybe my placenta is lying low or that it may have slightly come away???? But I had my 4d scan and it looked ok (to the side I think) so I'm soooooooooo hoping I can go there still!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I could always do with another textg buddy too ladies :D I'm always on here... PM me if you like :hugs: 

I've been there for my scans but still havent looked around. I will soon though :D Cant wait to see it! My cousin had her baby there a few weeks ago and she said it was lush!

If it didn't look fine on the 4d scan they would have told you about it surely! I think theyre trained to keep an eye out for any abnormalities. When you've been spotting has it been bright red blood? If not it could just be old blood... that way theres no need to worry :hugs: 

Anna I'm glad you had fun at your Aqua Natal classes :D I cant wait to start my parenting classes :D OH is making sure he's there too bless him! He doesnt want to miss a thing! 

Hope you're all ok this morning ladies :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> I could always do with another textg buddy too ladies :D I'm always on here... PM me if you like :hugs:
> 
> I've been there for my scans but still havent looked around. I will soon though :D Cant wait to see it! My cousin had her baby there a few weeks ago and she said it was lush!
> 
> If it didn't look fine on the 4d scan they would have told you about it surely! I think theyre trained to keep an eye out for any abnormalities. When you've been spotting has it been bright red blood? If not it could just be old blood... that way theres no need to worry :hugs:
> 
> Anna I'm glad you had fun at your Aqua Natal classes :D I cant wait to start my parenting classes :D OH is making sure he's there too bless him! He doesnt want to miss a thing!
> 
> Hope you're all ok this morning ladies :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Only on one occasion has it been bright red but I would still describe it is spotting - not bleeding...SO...I'm hoping that they'll let me go to the Birthing Centre. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. 

The ward is tiny but so lovely (although, I have no other Maternity wards to compare it to). The pool is lush too, constantly kept at room temp and is sunken into the floor!

Are you booked into the Parent Craft Classes running in January, once a week starting on the sixth (I think?) - as I am too! Although, my MW yesterday offered to come and do it at my house so I have two options. I might go to the classes as well as see the MW out of interest to see if there's any difference?

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

OOh are you going to parentcraft classes? I went to my first one last friday... was soo nice, as I thought that there wouldnt be many people there and there was loads of all ages... (had imagined a room full of teenagers..) Such a shame about your whole birthing centre thing!! I dont see why they wont let you go there!! I dont think there is even a birthing centre near me... but Im going on a hospital tour in january, and my neighbour just had her baby there and said it was fine... Any more news? Im sooo rubbish at communticating tnese days so firgive me for being useless!! Will be able to go on BnB in bed after christmas because I'll have my laptop then!! Oh dear... Mayeb thats not such a good thing!!! Hahaha!! x x x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Wow, I can't believe some February Mummies are already 31+ weeks! Not long for you now girls. Time will fly by once xmas is out of the way! :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

rafwife said:


> Wow, I can't believe some February Mummies are already 31+ weeks! Not long for you now girls. Time will fly by once xmas is out of the way! :happydance:

I know... Its going frighteningly fast now.... !!! Exciting stuff!! :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I've been given the 7th of january to start mine lol... My midwife didn't mention anything about coming out to my house to do them though... I'll have to have a chat with her and see what she says... The more visits I can squeeze out of ther the better lol! I'm so excited about doing these classes! 

The birth pool sounds awesome! I'm relying on that to be a big source of my pain relief. I'm keeping an open mind about other things like epidurals etc, but would rather stick to gas and air and water I think! 

Have you ladies given much thought to what pain relief you want/dont want? 

x


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Laurie, I've been given the 7th of january to start mine lol... My midwife didn't mention anything about coming out to my house to do them though... I'll have to have a chat with her and see what she says... The more visits I can squeeze out of ther the better lol! I'm so excited about doing these classes!
> 
> The birth pool sounds awesome! I'm relying on that to be a big source of my pain relief. I'm keeping an open mind about other things like epidurals etc, but would rather stick to gas and air and water I think!
> 
> Have you ladies given much thought to what pain relief you want/dont want?
> 
> x

I wanted to use the birthing pool with Caitlin but they wouldn't let me coz I was stuck on a monitor coz he heartrate went low and she was getting distressed coz I had bad contractions but wasn't dilating (until they broke my waters :lol: )

I'm hoping for a water birth with gas and air this time. I said last time I didn't want to be asked by the midwifes if I wanted pain relief I wanted to tell them rathe than it be offered. If I cant cope with gas and air Ill have pethedine again and go from there. I want an active labour this time, as with Caitlin I was bed bound due to the monitor :(


----------



## lauriech

rafwife - yeah I know, 30 plus weeks makes it seem a little more real!!!! I've benn counting down for a while now rather than up!!! 8 weeks and so many days to go...ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plumfairy - don't worry about the texts, I'm pretty useless at remembering who I've text and when and whether they've text me back so don't worry! I have a memory like a fish at the moment!!!! :dohh:

Pookies - Are you doing your classes on a Thursday night for four weeks? Starting the first week in Jan? That's what mine are booked for! The reason I'm having the mw to my house is because she is doing my 34 week appointment at my house and only covers our doctors surgery every other week so is struggling to book people in (she covers two surgeries). I know the mw's work differently in your area to mine. The Gwent midwifes are pretty hands on but it seems the ones in your area do things a bit differently (so I've been told!). My MW is also doing a tour of the Gwent for me and I had to push to get that sooner so I can make a decision on things. The earliest she could do was the bloody 27th!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still going to push for the birthing centre though. I know it won't happen but hey ho!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> Laurie, I've been given the 7th of january to start mine lol... My midwife didn't mention anything about coming out to my house to do them though... I'll have to have a chat with her and see what she says... The more visits I can squeeze out of ther the better lol! I'm so excited about doing these classes!
> 
> The birth pool sounds awesome! I'm relying on that to be a big source of my pain relief. I'm keeping an open mind about other things like epidurals etc, but would rather stick to gas and air and water I think!
> 
> Have you ladies given much thought to what pain relief you want/dont want?
> 
> x
> 
> I wanted to use the birthing pool with Caitlin but they wouldn't let me coz I was stuck on a monitor coz he heartrate went low and she was getting distressed coz I had bad contractions but wasn't dilating (until they broke my waters :lol: )
> 
> I'm hoping for a water birth with gas and air this time. I said last time I didn't want to be asked by the midwifes if I wanted pain relief I wanted to tell them rathe than it be offered. If I cant cope with gas and air Ill have pethedine again and go from there. I want an active labour this time, as with Caitlin I was bed bound due to the monitor :(Click to expand...

See, the birthing pool doesn't really appeal to me if I'm honest, but the atmosphere in the birthing centre is lovely. Very peaceful etc! I'm not saying the hospital maternity ward won't be nice but I have visions of hearing screaming mums in labour etc (not that you won't get that at the birthing centre), it's just that I've not been to the Maternity area at all in the hospital so I feel a bit dubious about it!

With regards to pain relief I think I'll be quite open minded if I'm at the hospital but in the birthing centre I think it's just gas n air and I was told yesterday they also offer pethidine (sp?)....now why hasn't anyone told me that before?????? I thought it was just gas n air! Oh and the pool.

C'mon girls - please let me go to the birthing centre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## maddiwatts19

hey girls. how are we all this morning?? i'm pissed off..lol!

i'm fucking bleeding again! they told me not to go to the hospital, so i'm waiting for the MW to come and see me :hissy: why the hell cant anything just go right for me in one bloody pregnancy?! 

sorry ladies, i just needed to rant to someone...:hissy: :cry: :hissy: :cry:


----------



## pinkmummy

maddiwatts19 said:


> hey girls. how are we all this morning?? i'm pissed off..lol!
> 
> i'm fucking bleeding again! they told me not to go to the hospital, so i'm waiting for the MW to come and see me :hissy: why the hell cant anything just go right for me in one bloody pregnancy?!
> 
> sorry ladies, i just needed to rant to someone...:hissy: :cry: :hissy: :cry:

:hug::hug: I hope they find out what it is. I wouldn't wish that sort of thing on anyone :( :hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

maddiwatts19 said:


> hey girls. how are we all this morning?? i'm pissed off..lol!
> 
> i'm fucking bleeding again! they told me not to go to the hospital, so i'm waiting for the MW to come and see me :hissy: why the hell cant anything just go right for me in one bloody pregnancy?!
> 
> sorry ladies, i just needed to rant to someone...:hissy: :cry: :hissy: :cry:

Oh bloody hell!! You Rant away... I would be hysterical I think!! Take it super easy lady okay! :hug:

X X X X


----------



## maddiwatts19

caitlinsmummy said:


> :hug::hug: I hope they find out what it is. I wouldn't wish that sort of thing on anyone :( :hug:

thank you hun! every time it happens, they check me over and cant find anything wrong, or where its coming from!! baby is moving lots today, dunno if thats good or not....:hissy::hissy::hissy: i just want to know whats wrong and if my babys going to be ok.....:cry:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Plumfairy said:


> Oh bloody hell!! You Rant away... I would be hysterical I think!! Take it super easy lady okay! :hug:
> 
> X X X X

hehe, thanks hun, i will.. this is the third time this has happened now..:cry: xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

maddiwatts19 said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Oh bloody hell!! You Rant away... I would be hysterical I think!! Take it super easy lady okay! :hug:
> 
> X X X X
> 
> hehe, thanks hun, i will.. this is the third time this has happened now..:cry: xxxClick to expand...

Gosh why do our bodies do these things just to frighten us??!! So not fair!! Let us know what the midwife says. :hugs: x x x


----------



## lauriech

Oh Maddi - I'm really sorry hun. It's so horrible isn't it. Just keep yourself rested and wait for the MW (I'm keeping everything crossed for you!) :hugs:

I think it's a good thing that your baby is moving lots, it's apparently a sign of a healthy baby! :happydance: Just keep positive hun!

Let us know how you get on with the mw xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Plumfairy said:


> Gosh why do our bodies do these things just to frighten us??!! So not fair!! Let us know what the midwife says. :hugs: x x x

i know its horrible... i hate my body sometimes. i just want this baby to be okay... :cry:

thanks girls, i will do :hugs: xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Caitlinsmummy, I know what you mean about wanting an active labour. I think it would drive me a bit mad not being able to move about much and being strapped to a monitor! Not only that you need to be able to wriggle about a bit to find positions that you're most comfortable in! 

Laurie, my classes start on the wednesday the 7th. We were going to go on the thursday, but Mike gets the day off on a wednesday and he would have to bugger his shifts about if we went for that day... We tried getting them for the tuesday but they were fully booked :cry: I suppose it's a good job really as it's my mothers birthday on the 6th. Will be nice to do something for her in the evening! The 27th of what month? Whether it's this month or the next they're cutting it a bit fine aren't they?!?! Heres hoping you dont have to go there at all hun :hugs: 

I know they offer pethadine, I'm not too sure how I feel about having that. My mother had half a dose on me and swore by it. Mind you after being in labor for 36 hours anything is worth a go! I'm keeping an open mind... Something thats scaring the hell out of me is having to be put on a drip. I'm petrified of things like that. I can have an injection no problem, but anything like blood tests or drips frighten the life out of me. Scary!!! 

Maddi, rant all you want hun! It must be so frightening! I have my fingers crossed that everything is ok with you and LO :hugs: Have you had a scan to see if they can find out where the bleeding is coming from? You be sure to take it easy... even though its rubbish and boring :rofl:

xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> Maddi, rant all you want hun! It must be so frightening! I have my fingers crossed that everything is ok with you and LO :hugs: Have you had a scan to see if they can find out where the bleeding is coming from? You be sure to take it easy... even though its rubbish and boring :rofl:
> 
> xx

hehe, thank you! it is.. i have before, and they still have no idea whats going on. MW has just left, and looks like i'm off to hospital again :hissy: i'm in absolute agony with my back, kinda feels like period pain :cry: baby seems to be okay, heartrate is fine, and his movements aren't irratic, i seem to just be the one in pain. :cry: but i'm glad he seems okay. going to hospital for more checks and to keep an eye on me. i think i might as well bloody live there..:cry:
just waiting for a call to say bed ready. xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Let us know how you get on hun! Hope they get to the bottom of this soon! Any idea how long you're going in for? x


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> Let us know how you get on hun! Hope they get to the bottom of this soon! Any idea how long you're going in for? x

nope...just as long as it takes!! everytime they try and look for whatever it is, they cant find anything i just hate this so much! :hissy::hissy: will do hun xx


----------



## fernie3

hi my baby is due 22nd february :) I dont know how to add on to the list!

sophie


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hi Fernie. Laurie will add you when she's on next :D Don't forget to put your feb mums badge in your siggy! Should be towards the front of the thread :D 
x


----------



## lauriech

fernie3 said:


> hi my baby is due 22nd february :) I dont know how to add on to the list!
> 
> sophie

Fernie - you're added! As Pookies says, don't forget your Feb Mums badge. Details of how to add it are below the Feb Mums List on Page 1 xxx


----------



## dippy dee

i keep trying to add feb mums badge and can't do it, i'm so thick :dohh:


----------



## pookies24feb09

dippy dee said:


> i keep trying to add feb mums badge and can't do it, i'm so thick :dohh:

Rofl... copy the code in to your sig and take out the *'s at the beginning and the end and it should work then hun :D 

The only reason I know how to do it is because my OH does some web design... I think I'd be stuck too lol

x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hello girls! I'm now one day closer to breaking up for Christmas hols - only 7 workdays to go! :happydance:

Maddi -- you rant all you like hun! :hug: :hug: :hug: We're all here for you. Hope they get to the bottom of what's going on.


Laurie - I ordered my maternity swimsuit from Mothercare. It was about £15, and it's really comfy. They do several styles, including tankinis, I think - but I just got a plain black one-piece. Well worth the money, I think.


I can't wait till we start our antenatal classes either! We've got 4 - one a week during January. They're every Friday afternoon, too - so it means an early finish each of my last weeks at work! :happydance:

As far as pain relief goes, I'm a bit unsure about gas and air - I worry that all it will do is make me feel sick! I think I'm going to opt for an epidural; I don't have a very high pain threshold, and want to enjoy the experience as much as possible. I'm going to ask my midwife about mobile epidurals, that allow you to feel when a contraction is starting so you can push, and that also leaves you able to walk about after the birth and not be confined to bed. I realize that some people see opting for an epidural as the "soft" option, but I think it might be best for me! :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

I think if I had the gut's I''d ask for an epidural. The only reason that's putting me off hvaing one is the fact that the thought of the needle terrifies me more than giving birth without pain relief :rofl: My dad's girlfriend had the type of epidural you're talking about and she said it was great! I think you should go for it! I don't think it's the soft option at all! You're braver than I am for wanting it lol!


----------



## pinkmummy

I've never heard of a mobile one before :? I wouldn't mind trying that coz pethedine made me sleepy (I couldn't remember a thing from 4.45pm when i got the pethedine till 6.50pm when I started pushing, I think I was asleep lol. Might have to ask my MW about that xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening ladies! Just had a text off Maddi to say that the dr and mw have been in to say that she has a small abruption. She has been booked in for ceaserean at 37 weeks and has to stay in hospital until the bleeding and pain stops! She's on pain killers now, which are helping! I've sent her our love and well wishes! 

Hope she gets better soon and her and Riley are good! 

:hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks for the update sweetie.

Maddi - am sending lots and lots of love and :hug: to you and Riley. So glad they've gotten to the bottom of what's going on, and that things are under control. Try not to worry too much hun :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks for the update Pookies.. Thinking of you Maddi and Bubs x x x x


----------



## moo2

Glad to hear Maddi & Bubs are being taken good care of but I bet she will be so bored back in hospital again - poor thing :cry:
Hope she gets much better soon xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hug: Maddi so gald they know what it is, hopefully once the pain and everything's stopped you can relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I''ll text her later and find out how she's doing and will tell her we're all thinking of her!

It must be a huge relief to know whats going on and that theyre going to be keeping a close eye on her! 

Hope you get better soon hun xx


----------



## lauriech

I was sorry to read about Maddi going back into hospital yesterday but am glad for her sake they know what the problem is now.

We're all thinking of you Maddi! Keep your chin up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maddi sent me a text not so long ago to say that the pain has gone and that the bleeding is slowing :happydance: Hopefully it wont be too much longer until she's home! 

x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That's great news! :happydance: Hope Maddi's home soon!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Same here... I can't imagine what it must be like! My pregnancy has been so easy compared to some people's and I count my self really lucky that it has been! Don't think I'd cope very well otherwise...


----------



## insomnimama

C-Section Date is officially the 3rd of Feb for my little boy. Can you put me on the list? Thanks!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> Same here... I can't imagine what it must be like! My pregnancy has been so easy compared to some people's and I count my self really lucky that it has been! Don't think I'd cope very well otherwise...

Yes, I know just what you mean. I can't begin to imagine what some mummies are going through - but my heart goes out to them. I just count my blessings that I have so little to complain about this pregnancy - I don't think I could manage and cope at all.


----------



## pookies24feb09

I know! I feel awful sometimes that I complain a bit if the baby is digging me in the ribs, or if she's sat on my bladder. In all honesty, knowing that she's there and is ok when some people have a lot of trouble through pregnancy and even getting pregnant at all makes me feel so lucky and grateful to have her! I'd happily have her sat on my bladder and digging me in the ribs all day every day if it means she's ok! 

Speaking about LO, she's been a wriggly girl today! My nan felt her moving today which was nice. It was cute to see her get excited about the baby coming! 

How are we all today? Friday tomorrow :happydance:

x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awwww - that's lovely! I'm so glad your nan's excited hun :hugs:

:happydance: Friday tomorrow - which means SIX workdays left till holidays!!! I have a Christmas dinner party at my camera club tomorrow, and then on Saturday night it's my work Christmas party. I'm really looking forward to both, as they probably will be the last nights out for me for a while!


----------



## pookies24feb09

It's Mikes works do on saturday. I so wanna go, but Mike forgot to get tickets for it.. Silly man! I think we're going to try and do something NYE though for definite! Could do with a night out... Havent had one in a long time! 

:rofl: I have a cup resting on my bump and LO is trying her hardest to kick it off... I love it :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: I keep waiting for Peanut to try that one - so far, no go. There's time yet though! LOL


----------



## ChloesMummy

Hello girlies, not been on in a while . 

How is everyone? 

Thinking of Maddi and her LO 

Finally sorted my mat leave out, end of Jan till end of Nov then i can take my 38 days leave, YAY!!! It cannot come quick enough, i am soooo tired (and hungry i cant stop eating lol)
I have a works doo tomorrow night aswell and im really looking forward to it, OH going too it feels like forever since we were both out socialising together.

Hope your all well x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, it's so cute... I love it! She's started to hurt me when she moves now though... not so sure I like that part so much, but hey, as long as she's wriggling thats fine by me! 

Chloesmummy, I know what you mean about not being able to stop eating! This time of year is so not the right time to be pregnant with all the chocs and other yummy food about! I am going to be the size of a house soon... I'm sure of it :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Chloesmummy - great to see you, and that you're keeping well hun :hugs: I know what you mean about all the yummy food.... oh well, might as well enjoy it while I can! :rofl: I'm really looking forward to these 2 Christmas parties - might be my last hurrah for a while!

Oh yeah - it does ache sometimes when Peanut moves, and Chris finds it hilarious when he or she takes me by surprise with a particularly hard punch or kick; he says I make a really funny face, then burst into giggles. :rofl: Thank goodness he hasn't thought to take a photo of that face of mine yet! LOL

Hooray -- it's FRIDAY!!! :happydance: Going to trudge to the office soon; going to take a while to get the car warmed up and ready I think - my little black Nissan is WHITE with all the frost today - brr! Roll on 5pm!

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Mike is the same when pookies catches me off guard, which is rather alot lately! Hope you have a good time tonight Anna! I'm gonna stay in a cwtch up with a dvd I think! Mike's working til 10 so I'm gonna have a lazy night... Like almost every other night :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Insomnimama - I've added your due date hun! Don't forget to add your Feb Mums badge (details are below list on first page).

Morning girls!

I'm really glad Maddi is on the mend - keep us updated Pookies!

How are you all this morning girls? I'm mega tired - just want it to be tomorrow after 5pm so I can do nada!!!!!!

Actually roll on next Friday after 6pm so all I've got left to work is one final day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking about it, roll on 31st December as then I'll be off work for def!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha ha.

I have my Christmas do on 23rd but I REALLY don't want to go. I did want to go but I just keep getting compared to this other pregnant girl who's due before me (but she's real stuck up and I think 'messed' up her dates so she didn't get made redundant). Anyway.......shame as otherwise I'd have been really looking forward to it! :dohh:

Pookies - how's your mattress? Any good?

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie the mattress is awesome! I've been sleeping really well the past few nights! If only it would take away my need to get up several times a night... :rofl: Ah well.. almost perfect eh! 

I know what you mean about people comparing you to the other lady thats pregnant. It's happening to me at the moment too... I'm happy that their pregnancy is going well, but it gets a little wearing hearing 'Oh you look much bigger than so and so!' etc... 

Not long left now til you're off! Bet you can't wait!

x


----------



## goofy

hi to everyone ... haven't really posted here, felt a bit reluctant to join in as i felt everyone already knows each other - i was one of the last to join here, my due dates 28th feb. I've started to get really bored so desperatly need things to do now lol .... How is everyone doing? 

Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet? I started doing my list of to buy things last night - Yup i havent even started doing the baby shopping yet. I figured if i left it to now it would give me something to focus on other than my aches n pains lol. We're heading out this weekend to start buying the essentials so im getting excited about that now. 

Laurie its blue team for me ... i think .. i was told at my 20 wk hospital scan by a very reluctant sonographer (hosp no tell policy) that its a boy, didnt want to push her to show me evidence lol as she hadnt wanted to say in the first place. So although im really hoping she was right, part of me is also having doubts as to accuracy of it.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hey Goofy :D I started buying little bits today for my hospital bag... I say little bits, I mean breast pads :rofl: Thats as far as I got before giving up! I am going to get it done one of these days though... I still need to make a list of things so I don't leave anything out... Knowing my luck though, I'll still manage to forget something... :dohh:

Do you have any names in mind for LO yet? 

:hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Goofy - yes we all chat here but that's to newbies as well!!! Just join in girly!

Are you having any other scans re: sexing of the baby? I was told and shown at my 20 week scan so was pretty damn sure, as was the sonographer on our LO being a boy but I still thought 'hmmm, what if they were wrong?'. I had my 4d scan and although it wasn't for sexing, they still confirmed it was a boy but VERY quickly scanned over that area!!!!!!! 

I still haven't got my hospital bag sorted either, I mean I've bought a night dress that has poppers down the front for when bubs is born, breast pads and maternity pads but that's about it!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and I bought some new pj's for the hospital but I love new pj's and my old ones weren't really fitting so I've already worn and washed both pairs (and shrunk one pair in the tumble drier :dohh: idiot!) so I'm gonna have to buy more now!!!!!

Pookies - doesn't it just get on your bloody tits when people say....oh she's this and she's that about other pregnant women! I mean, I don't not wish anyone well but this woman just p's me right off. I wouldn't speak to her for quite a while because I found out she was pregnant a week or so after I'd told everyone at work (after losing my last baby) and everyone was like...Oh that's two of you now' :saywhat: I just lost a baby and am so grateful to conceive again. This other woman didn't even 'know' she was pregnant apparently and she's now apparently a month ahead of me but her date keeps getting put back! Well anyway, the day she announced it my hormones got the better of me and I got quite upset because everyone kept going on about her (she doesn't work in the same office as me thank god!). Towards the end of the day I was on the phone to another colleague in her office and she wanted to speak to me (she never speaks to me!) and basically just wanted more 'attention' for being pregnant. Well, I was really nice to her, asking her how far she was and how she was feeling etc etc and she didn't once ask me if I was ok or anything - stuck up b****! So...after that I thought sod you. Have tried to avoid talking to her much over the last few months and then I thought, Laurie, you're being childish, so I got chatting to her a few weeks ago and I got the same shit all over again (except I didn't get so upset this time)! I just thought, you selfish cow! I mean, all she wants is all the glory for herself. I didn't see her lose a baby before this!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'd think she might actually have the decency to ask if everything was ok - FAT CHANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry :blush: rant over! Bloody hormones xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

My patience is wearing thin! This is seriously the longest pregnancy in the world...ever.


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh Laurie!! That stupid woman being a cow again??!!! Im feeling ever increasingly p***ed off with people, especially OHs family.... Grrrrrr!!! I think these hormones are getting out of control!! I had massive go at OH the other day becuase I asked him to bring milk back after work and he said he'd had suuuuch a hard day bla bla bla and was too tired to stop at a shop!!!! WELL with that I flew off the handle and went totally mental.... which worked really... because he came home with milk AND CHOCOLATES!!!!!!! Although I must admit, he ate most of them after all that!! hahahaha!!! 

Know how you feel about the pateince wearing thin Sparkswillfly... This pregnancy is going on for aaaages!!! 

x x x


----------



## lauriech

Yes - my patience is wearing thin too at the moment girls!!! Can't these babas just be fully cooked now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just had a woman on the phone in tears and it nearly made me cry - bloody hormones!!!!!!!

Yeah - that poxy woman finishes today thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good bloody job too.

Anyway, how are you misses? Are you off this week? Going back in this weekend or had better ideas? Hope you and bubs are ok!

OH's are just like that sometimes, aren't they - PAIN IN THE BACKSIDE! Although, I keep getting mad with mine just because I'm so tired from work and getting a bit hormonal now because of it. I feel like phoning in sick tomorrow - just so tired but there won't be anyone to cover :hissy:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, That woman sounds awful! Some people really grip my sh*t sometimes! My cousin was pregnant the same time as me and was always asking other people about me and saying things behind my back 'I hope she doesn't dress her poor baby the way she dresses*' and 'I hope she doesn't give her baby a stupid name'... Yet, throughout her pregnancy she thought it was ok to smoke weed, drink, take pills and generally put her baby's life at risk. What gives some people the impression that its ok for them to be like this?? ARGH I so know what you mean hun! Really pisses me off too! 

I'm sorry to hear that you lost a baby :hugs: I can't imagine what that must have been like for you! I don't think I have the mental capabilities to be able to cope with anything like that :(

Rant all you want hun! Just remember that there's a thread full of people that want to know how you're doing, so bugger her :D

My horMOANs seem to be getting worse these days! I was really hoping they had settled, but not a chance! I was in bed with Mike the other day and started crying over nothing... :dohh: I was looking at my avatar on here yesterday and felt so overwhelmed buy her and that made me cry too :rofl: Can't bloody win!

:rofl: I've shrunk my pjs in the tumble dryer too :dohh: I don't know how I manage it!!!

xx


----------



## lauriech

Ha ha - bloody tumble driers!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, actually, it's a washer/dryer we've just bought. I told OH our old one had to go and we needed a new one as the old one always tore my tights and delicate clothes to shreds. Anyway, he searched for ages to decide on the one to buy (god knows why he was so interested in it!!!) and he said we should have one that dries too - happy days!!! :happydance: It's brill but it's shrunk towels (either that or I've got very fat very fast!!!! :dohh:) and my new pj's!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

Sorry what I should have said was that I had a miscarriage - didn't mean to mislead you. That was hard enough. I didn't deal with it/accept it until I'd gone past my due date I don't think. Anyway - she's still a bloody cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I like your word 'horMOANS'!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: brilliant!!!!!!!!! I haven't been very emotional through the whole of this pregnancy really (apart from the woman at work upsetting me and OH telling too many people that we're having a boy - I didn't want anyone to know, but he did!!!!!!!!!!! And his bloody mother has told everyone too - not happy! :hissy:). Anyway, just this last week everything is pushing my buttons but maybe that's cos I'm sooooo tired from work?

Glad your new mattress is nice - I want one now!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

God I'm ranting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angelface

pookies24feb09 said:


> :rofl: I've shrunk my pjs in the tumble dryer too :dohh: I don't know how I manage it!!!
> 
> xx



haha, it seems that allllllllllllllll my clothes have "shrunk" in the dryer too... well thats my excuse anyway x


----------



## lauriech

Angelface said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I've shrunk my pjs in the tumble dryer too :dohh: I don't know how I manage it!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> haha, it seems that allllllllllllllll my clothes have "shrunk" in the dryer too... well thats my excuse anyway xClick to expand...

Bloody tumble dryers - they're meant to DRY not shrink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Well work has been abit of a muddle what with holidays I had left etc and then I havent been feeling too well so had a few days off from that.... Sunday is supposed to be my last day, but my boss said... Bye bye have a nice xmas.... So basically see ya later... So I neednt bother going in this weekend!!! I cant quite get my head around it!!! NO MORE WORK FOR AAAAGES!!! WOW!!!! So today I had parentcraft class and then bought some baskets for babys room... Its starting to look vaguely organised now...!!! AT LAST!!! Just need OH to go through some boxes of his... and he better do soon, or else they'll be binned!!! :D

You're finishing soon arent you? x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol boys and their toys eh... well kind of anyways! Mike spent god knows how long trying to get me a laptop sorted... Had to make sure the memory was good enough and it has a big enough hard drive... We found one and I only use it for the internet :rofl: Silly bloke! 

In the beginning of the pregnancy I struggled alot with my hormoans. I was working in a call centre in cardiff, and was dealing with peoples complaints alot of the day and I found it too much. I was in tears at the end of most calls. From about 20 weeks up until 28 weeks they were fine! Had no teary-ness and no strops, but now I think they're coming back.... EEEEK... Mike said to me the other day 'I'm sorry I got you pregnant!' I asked him why and he said 'Because.... you don't seem to be as...happy...as you used to be!' Fair play he worded it well! I assured him that it's only for a few more months then all will be fine and dandy again :) I hope :rofl:

Hun, whether you carried the baby to term or lost it early on, it's still got to be hard. Either way I don't think I could cope very well :hugs: 

Ha ha! Rant away... Make the most of it while you have an excuse for the hormones lol... 

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

oops


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oooh plumfairy what were the parent craft classes like? x


----------



## dippy dee

sparkswillfly said:


> My patience is wearing thin! This is seriously the longest pregnancy in the world...ever.

I agree, time is dragging, did you find out early? I found out at 4 weeks so it feels like i've been preg for ever.


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy - lucky old you already being on leave! My last day is 30th so I've got a while to go yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mainly I've got next week though - I'm thinking I might just call in sick on 30th :blush: fed up with this place taking the piss!

Sounds like your nursery is coming together! Mine eventually started to look like a proper nursery last weekend BUT i'm not convinced on the old colour scheme yet. OH keeps moaning everytime I say, 'we need to buy...... for the nursery'!!!!!

How was the class today hun???

Pookies - I know what you mean about tears! I was really throwing my toys out of my pram with work with the first pregnancy when I was in a busier office. I was in tears and all sorts. Now I pretty much just tell people to f*** off (politely of course) then put the phone down and moan and rant about them!!!!!! :rofl: Are you on mat leave then?

Girls, for some reason lately, I've had a name stuck in my head for little one. Keep thinking of him when he's born and calling him by that name - weird! I haven't told OH yet as it's the name we both agree on that OH came up with in the first place! He'll get all big headed about it!!!! I also don't want to tell him so he starts calling the baby by that name and then tells his mum (that would piss me off - they know too much already). Also, what if the baby doesn't look like that name when he's born???

xxx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> My patience is wearing thin! This is seriously the longest pregnancy in the world...ever.
> 
> I agree, time is dragging, did you find out early? I found out at 4 weeks so it feels like i've been preg for ever.Click to expand...

Well I was pregnant before this one and lost the baby so I feel like I have been pregnant forever. I would've been pregnant pretty much for over a year by the time I have bubs, so yes, it feels like a lifetime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Have you tried looking at your 4d scan and see if he looks like the name? I know he'll change a little because he'll get chubbier, but it will give you an idea! 

I wish I was on mat leave! There was a lot of crap when it came down to it. I asked to move departments as I couldnt take listening to people that were making me cry, and they said no. It was getting me down to the point where Mike went in and asked them to put me in a different department! After a while I just gave in! I was shattered from it all! I'm bored most of the time now, but I'm happier and don't dread waking up now lol... 

I haven't gotten to the point where I feel like I've been pregnant forever yet... But I reckon in a couple of weeks or so I'll be right there with you :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Have you tried looking at your 4d scan and see if he looks like the name? I know he'll change a little because he'll get chubbier, but it will give you an idea!
> 
> I wish I was on mat leave! There was a lot of crap when it came down to it. I asked to move departments as I couldnt take listening to people that were making me cry, and they said no. It was getting me down to the point where Mike went in and asked them to put me in a different department! After a while I just gave in! I was shattered from it all! I'm bored most of the time now, but I'm happier and don't dread waking up now lol...
> 
> I haven't gotten to the point where I feel like I've been pregnant forever yet... But I reckon in a couple of weeks or so I'll be right there with you :rofl:


Erm, all the pictures I have look different. There is one I love of him - so cute! I've been trying to take a pic of the image to put on here but it just won't come out right. I'll have another go. LO has real chubby cheeks in some pics, which is like OH when he was little. Also, he has OH's profile from the side so I think he may look more like OH but you can't tell for def until they're here.

I'll see if he looks like the name tonight!

Sorry to hear about your work - they sound like arseholes! Glad you're happier now though! I feel like that every morning - like I don't want to get up because I know where I'm going. Actually, it starts the night before when I'm getting my clothes ready for work etc. So I don't get much grace - finish at 6pm, in bed by 9.30 usually. That's only three hours to myself and back to it again!!!!!!! Ha ha - I hear you all saying, why does she moan so much??? :dohh:

I think if I hadn't been pregnant before this one, it wouldn't be so bad at all but the whole tiredness, sickness thing went on for over six months (two first trimesters) and then the second tri on this one was ok-ish, although work still took it's toll on me and now the third tri is doing me in with the weight gain, tiredness etc etc!

God I really do moan a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: Sorry girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Girls - I've just noticed with all our rabbiting, that the Jan Mums thread only has 288 pages and our thread already has 573 - omg!!!!!!!!!!!! We obviously have verbal diarrhea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: We talk a LOT! 

Ah you're not moaning that much lol... Besides it comes with the territory lol! 

Your LO sounds like a cutie! Evie has my nose and mouth, but her dads eye shape and face shape! It's quite odd though because she looks exactly like my younger sister and everyone says how she looks like her dads sister. We have different fathers so I kind of didn't expect LO to look so much like her aunty! Odd huh! 

I found I was really lucky in my 1st tri with LO 'cos the majority of the sickness I had was through not eating anything. Had a bit of a food aversion problem where I just didn't want/couldn't eat anything.I'd get so hungry I'd be sick :dohh: The most I ate was bread, fruit and angel delight lol. Very balanced diet! The tiredness is killing me now more than any other time. I get so shattered during the day, but I'm a stubborn sod and wont go for a lie down :rofl: 

Have any of you ladies posted any pics in the bumps thread? I so want to but don't have the guts :rofl:

x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yay! We talk the most! :happydance:

Oh it's so lovely to see loads of girls chatting away in here -- that's how we are all getting to know each other, by diving in and talking away to everyone :hugs: The more, the merrier, so come on in and natter!!!!!

I wish I was finished work.... I still have a week to go before Christmas hols, but then 4 more weeks after that till I'm done. Roll on January 30th! LOL

I'm off to try and make myself beautiful for my do tonight - will catch up later I hope!

Have a good Friday girls :hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Have a brill night Anna! You lucky bugger... :rofl: 

:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

have a lovely night anna.
pookies i to have been wanting to post a bump pic, i think i will later on after i've had a bath.
I love talking but can never find anyone who wants to talk as much as me.
are any of you having your hair cut before lo arrives? Mine is half way down my back and i'm thinking of gettin it chopped.


----------



## MUMOF5

dippy dee said:


> have a lovely night anna.
> pookies i to have been wanting to post a bump pic, i think i will later on after i've had a bath.
> I love talking but can never find anyone who wants to talk as much as me.
> are any of you having your hair cut before lo arrives? Mine is half way down my back and i'm thinking of gettin it chopped.

I had my hair cut just before I had my last son (hes two next week), and I regret it so much, its harder work shorter than it ever was when it was long. Im desperately trying to grow it long again, but its taking forever, its only just got to my shoulders! :cry:


----------



## pookies24feb09

dippy dee said:


> have a lovely night anna.
> pookies i to have been wanting to post a bump pic, i think i will later on after i've had a bath.
> I love talking but can never find anyone who wants to talk as much as me.
> are any of you having your hair cut before lo arrives? Mine is half way down my back and i'm thinking of gettin it chopped.

I love talking too lol... Could talk the ears off a donkey :rofl: 

I've been letting my hair grow. I have horrible hair that I have to straighten every day and it's not long enough to tie back properly yet, so I think I'll keep it this way. Easier to sort out I suppose! 

I'm a little nervous to, because i'm not exactly small and my tummy has funny looking stretch marks all over it lol! I'm not brave enough yet! I will soon though... when I feel more pregnant and less fat lol!


----------



## moo2

dippy dee said:


> are any of you having your hair cut before lo arrives? Mine is half way down my back and i'm thinking of gettin it chopped.

My hair is about the same length as yours and has been for about 15 years! I think its about time for a change as I think as you get older its more difficult to carry off long hair. Trouble is it's always been my security blanket so I'm quite nervous about getting the chop! Plus I'm useless at styling my hair so I'm worried a short style will look awful if its not styled...? :dohh:


----------



## lauriech

Evening girls!

I think I missed a few bits in the last few hours!

I had my hair cut from quite long to a bob a few years back and just spent ages growing it back and then I had my hair chopped a few months back (not so short this time) and hate it! I'm trying to grow mine back at the moment still. I have wavy/curly hair that I straighten everyday (I can't just leave my hair at all - nightmare). Just think seriously about how much you have chopped off!!!

I've posted a couple of pics of my bump but I feel very conscious when doing it! Don't be though - everyones bumps are beautiful!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> I have wavy/curly hair that I straighten everyday (I can't just leave my hair at all - nightmare).

This is exactly what my hair is like! Sometimes I wonder how I ever managed without straighteners, but I wouldn''t be without them now! 

Ohmygod... I have turkish delight and its soooo good! I've been craving it for days... mmmm :D


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning ladies :D 

How are we all doing today? 

:hugs:


----------



## goofy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Hey Goofy :D I started buying little bits today for my hospital bag... I say little bits, I mean breast pads :rofl: Thats as far as I got before giving up! I am going to get it done one of these days though... I still need to make a list of things so I don't leave anything out... Knowing my luck though, I'll still manage to forget something... :dohh:
> 
> Do you have any names in mind for LO yet?
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Pookies!!

lol breast pads is a good start lol ... we're goin out this afternoon to look at sterilisers n bottles n hopefully some clothes , yeeeah! Im looking fwd to it. I know what you mean about forgetting stuff lol im just as bad thats y i did my list now so i can start adding stuff as n when i remember. 

As for names ... to be honest ive been really lazy this time round n not quite got round to it. I dont have any names that stick out n that i think yeah thats def the one (if u know wot i mean) im gonna try get a couple of names sorted n then just wait n see what name fits the baby when hes born. 

What about you, do you have a name? x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! :hug: Hope you're all well today!

Doing great today - off to the hairdressers in about an hour for my first 'do in what feels like ages. Trouble is, I don't know what to have done LOL I want something that looks different to what I have now (light brown hair, down past my shoulders) but something that is easy to maintain (I try to avoid hairdryers and straighteners because I'm lazy and because I have REALLY thick hair - it takes ages to do anything, and I get sore arms :rofl: ) Hopefully the hairdresser will have some ideas....

Goofy - I hope you have a great time out shopping today - it's so much fun getting ready for our LOs, isn't it? :happydance: Make sure you tell us all what you've seen and what you've gotten your LO! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

We're calling her Evie Sarah Mae :D We've had a 4d scan and it so suits her! Mind you, that could all change when she gets here... 

I managed to get everything for the baby sorted by the time I was 20 weeks :rofl: I got so impatient. I wanted everything sorted and now I just cant be bothered lol! The only things we've been buying are little girl clothes for her! Even though she had plenty of neutral stuff. Decided when we found out that she's a she that I'm not too fussed and want everything pink! Bloody typical lol! 

I went a bit mad with sterilisers and bottles and things. Have 2 sterilisers, and about 20 bottles. They were all on offer at the time and I just couldnt leave them there :blush: Asda had thier big baby event and I had 2 tommee tippee sterilisers for 15 quid... Bargain!!! 

I really should make a list of what I need and get started on it :rofl: 

How many LO's do you have? 

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Morning girls! :hug: Hope you're all well today!
> 
> Doing great today - off to the hairdressers in about an hour for my first 'do in what feels like ages. Trouble is, I don't know what to have done LOL I want something that looks different to what I have now (light brown hair, down past my shoulders) but something that is easy to maintain (I try to avoid hairdryers and straighteners because I'm lazy and because I have REALLY thick hair - it takes ages to do anything, and I get sore arms :rofl: ) Hopefully the hairdresser will have some ideas....

God... I don't remember the last time I went to a hairdressers... You can probably tell too judging on the state of my mop this morning :rofl: Having thick hair is a pain in the bum! I get my mother to thin mine out for me all the time! Makes a big difference when it comes to drying it! 

Did you have a good night after??


----------



## goofy

lauriech said:


> Goofy - yes we all chat here but that's to newbies as well!!! Just join in girly!
> 
> Are you having any other scans re: sexing of the baby? I was told and shown at my 20 week scan so was pretty damn sure, as was the sonographer on our LO being a boy but I still thought 'hmmm, what if they were wrong?'. I had my 4d scan and although it wasn't for sexing, they still confirmed it was a boy but VERY quickly scanned over that area!!!!!!!


thx laurie. I had wanted to go for a private scan but hubby wasnt for it so im left jus thinking now .... I cant imagine how i wud feel if it ended up being a girl now. Ive been thinking of it as a boy it seems for so long it would def be a shock.

I cant believe that peple can be like that ... when is it you finish up at work laurie? 

I dont work so have none of that to deal with this time round, ... but i was put through hell when i was pregnant with my first. I had severe ms , n the supervisor (who was female btw)timed all the times i was running to the loo n made me make it up either by coming in early or working late. This was amongst the comments n other stuff. It eventually got too much for me as she had me in tears all the time, n i ended up walking out the job.

I feel so much better re the bag now lol ... i thought i was the only one that wasnt organised! I am now looking fwd to getting things sorted .. cant wait ... hurry up feb!


----------



## lauriech

Morning girls!

Hope you're all well! 

Pookies - I have no idea what I did before straighteners either. My hair used to be styled curly a LOT! Nice 80's do!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha ha.

Goofy - have fun today buying your bits for the LO. Let us know what you bought later!!!

Anna - Have fun getting pampered! I fancy a change of colour with my hair. It's now shoulder length (naturally mousy - was blonde as a child) and I colour/highlight it blonde myself (sometimes go to the hairdresser but have been trying to save money the last few months or so!). It looks so crap now - needs a professional job! I have gone darker a few times but always end up back blonde! I fancy going for a sort of red colour (thought it's be less harsh on my hair than constantly lightening it) but I think I'd have to be very brave!!! I've also got quite blue eyes so not sure? I don't know if you girls remember one of the girl bands on x-factor (one of them had red hair but I really liked it!). Let me do some searching!

I think us girls should all be brave and put a pic of our bumps on here and a pic of what we look like so we 'sorta' know who we're talking to (and I hate pics of me!)....just a thought???


xxx


----------



## goofy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Goofy - I hope you have a great time out shopping today - it's so much fun getting ready for our LOs, isn't it? :happydance: Make sure you tell us all what you've seen and what you've gotten your LO! :hugs:


Will do!
x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> God... I don't remember the last time I went to a hairdressers... You can probably tell too judging on the state of my mop this morning :rofl: Having thick hair is a pain in the bum! I get my mother to thin mine out for me all the time! Makes a big difference when it comes to drying it!
> 
> Did you have a good night after??


I think the last time I went to the hairdresser's was this time last year, before we headed to Toronto for the holidays to be with my side of the family. :blush: I am SO not stylish, it's unreal :rofl:

I always get mine thinnned whenever I go - it makes things so much easier for a while....

I had a great time last night, thanks for asking. I'm into photography, and am a member of my local camera club - last night was our Christmas dinner and awards night. I'm chuffed to bits - won 5 trophies :happydance: What delights me the most is that I've earned promotion in my first full season of competition from the Beginners' level in both colour and black&white photography to the Advanced level :happydance:

I am SO looking forward to Peanut arriving so I can take LOTS of baby portraits!!!!!!


----------



## goofy

pookies thats a lovely name , really like it! - Ive got two girls , one whos 7 and one just turned 5 on bonfires night! They're sooo excited abt baby coming im hoping it stays that way. lol

laurie - is it ok to get hair coloured during preg, ive been wanting mine done but was a lil unsure, so thgt id wait till after babys born


----------



## lauriech

goofy said:


> pookies thats a lovely name , really like it! - Ive got two girls , one whos 7 and one just turned 5 on bonfires night! They're sooo excited abt baby coming im hoping it stays that way. lol
> 
> laurie - is it ok to get hair coloured during preg, ive been wanting mine done but was a lil unsure, so thgt id wait till after babys born

Well to be honest - in the first three months I left mine (as much as it looked pants) and then started getting it done again after. I always have my hair coloured/highlighted or something so I just couldn't leave it.

I don't think there's any specific research to say it's harmful to baby but how can they be sure???

I think the reason some hairdressers don't like to colour hair is because with all the hormones running through our pregnant bodies, it can make the colour take differently (stronger or lighter, or completely change). They worry we'll sue (sp?) them I think!!!! Well that's the impression I've been given from a few hairdressers!!!

I've been doing mine myself and I know the colour isn't taking as well to my roots as it does when I'm not pregnant but who knows if that's cos I'm pregnant or not. 

I just feel guilty with the fumes/smell from the colour while it's taking (don't want to inhale it too much and bubs suffer) but that's just me being paranoid!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:
 

> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> God... I don't remember the last time I went to a hairdressers... You can probably tell too judging on the state of my mop this morning :rofl: Having thick hair is a pain in the bum! I get my mother to thin mine out for me all the time! Makes a big difference when it comes to drying it!
> 
> Did you have a good night after??
> 
> 
> I think the last time I went to the hairdresser's was this time last year, before we headed to Toronto for the holidays to be with my side of the family. :blush: I am SO not stylish, it's unreal :rofl:
> 
> I always get mine thinnned whenever I go - it makes things so much easier for a while....
> 
> I had a great time last night, thanks for asking. I'm into photography, and am a member of my local camera club - last night was our Christmas dinner and awards night. I'm chuffed to bits - won 5 trophies :happydance: What delights me the most is that I've earned promotion in my first full season of competition from the Beginners' level in both colour and black&white photography to the Advanced level :happydance:
> 
> I am SO looking forward to Peanut arriving so I can take LOTS of baby portraits!!!!!!Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS ANNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That's fab news! I love photography myself (doesn't mean I'm very good at it though!!!!). I really wanted to study it at A-Level but my college didn't do it :dohh:

Bet you're really really proud of yourself!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## maddiwatts19

morning girls!!! I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK! :happydance:

how are we all???

i have to admit, that i would not function without my straighteners! :rofl: sad i know..lol! 
i'm having my hair cut on thursday, and i cant wait! :happydance: i've had my appointment booked for ages, and OH went to the hairdressers and explained that i'm on bed rest and the hairdresser has said she'll come and do it at home! bless her! :D

i thought christmas was usually stressful, but this will be our last ones without bubbas....i think i might just hibernate next year! hehe!!

missed you all!! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

lauriech said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Hope you're all well!
> 
> Pookies - I have no idea what I did before straighteners either. My hair used to be styled curly a LOT! Nice 80's do!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha ha.
> 
> Goofy - have fun today buying your bits for the LO. Let us know what you bought later!!!
> 
> Anna - Have fun getting pampered! I fancy a change of colour with my hair. It's now shoulder length (naturally mousy - was blonde as a child) and I colour/highlight it blonde myself (sometimes go to the hairdresser but have been trying to save money the last few months or so!). It looks so crap now - needs a professional job! I have gone darker a few times but always end up back blonde! I fancy going for a sort of red colour (thought it's be less harsh on my hair than constantly lightening it) but I think I'd have to be very brave!!! I've also got quite blue eyes so not sure? I don't know if you girls remember one of the girl bands on x-factor (one of them had red hair but I really liked it!). Let me do some searching!
> 
> I think us girls should all be brave and put a pic of our bumps on here and a pic of what we look like so we 'sorta' know who we're talking to (and I hate pics of me!)....just a thought???
> 
> 
> xxx

Morning Laurie :hugs:

Your hair sounds like mine! I used to be so blonde as a child, but as I've gotten older my hair has darkened so it's a kind of mousy light brown (which I think makes me look blah) I quite fancy some highlights or something, but don't want to have to be back and forth to the hairdresser's, cause we just can't afford that (and I'm too chicken to lighten my hair myself). If they can do something with the colour that won't show as it grows out, I'm all for it - at this rate, it will likely be December NEXT year before I go back! :rofl:

I think the idea of photos is a good one -- I need to get Chris to take some bump photos of me now that I'm not feeling quite so self-conscious. See, I'm rather overweight, and I've spent all of my teenage and adult years that I can remember trying to hold in my belly :rofl: And now I find it hard to adjust to sticking it out proudly for all to see!

Here's me with a camera in front of my face :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Anna.PasechnickRidley.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> I think us girls should all be brave and put a pic of our bumps on here and a pic of what we look like so we 'sorta' know who we're talking to (and I hate pics of me!)....just a thought???

I'm up for that! I'll have to have flick through some of the photo's I've got and find a semi decent one :rofl:



AnnaBanana9 said:


> I had a great time last night, thanks for asking. I'm into photography, and am a member of my local camera club - last night was our Christmas dinner and awards night. I'm chuffed to bits - won 5 trophies :happydance: What delights me the most is that I've earned promotion in my first full season of competition from the Beginners' level in both colour and black&white photography to the Advanced level :happydance:
> 
> I am SO looking forward to Peanut arriving so I can take LOTS of baby portraits!!!!!!

5 trophies? Check you out...And moving up to advanced level? Thats awesome! Mike has been talking about buying a digital slr (i think thats it) for a while now. He wants to do a course in photography in college to get the best he can out of it. He's pretty artistic when it comes to taking photo's anyway. I think he'll love it! What kind of things do you like taking pictures of? 

Awh Goofy, I'm sure you LO's will stay excited when baby is here! I remember when my mother was pregnant with my sister. I couldn't wait for her toget here and whenshe was here I was always helping bath her and feed her etc. I loved it! :D

x


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I think the idea of photos is a good one -- I need to get Chris to take some bump photos of me now that I'm not feeling quite so self-conscious. See, I'm rather overweight, and I've spent all of my teenage and adult years that I can remember trying to hold in my belly :rofl: And now I find it hard to adjust to sticking it out proudly for all to see!
> 
> Here's me with a camera in front of my face :rofl:

I'm so with you here! This is why I havent posted any bump pics yet :rofl: Too chicken :dohh:


----------



## lauriech

Anna - it's lovely to see what you look like!

I'm at work til later so will see if I can find a semi-decent photo of me :blush: I don't have any recent ones. 

I know what you mean about the whole holding your tummy in thing Anna - it's so weird to be able to walk around almost pushing out to mak ethe point that yes, you are pregnant!!!

Maddi - welcome back! I've updated the list for you new due date. If you want me to change it in anyway, just let me know! Make sure you rest as much as possible hun. Oh wicked - you're getting your hair done too! That'll make you feel brill.

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

thanky you Laureich! Yeah i cant wait! hehe!! its days like today, when i look outside, see that its freezing and tipping it down, that i'm glad i'm on bed rest! hehehe!!

anna, lovely photo! :D

i dont need to push my belly out, its already HUGE!! ill get a new bump pic soon! xx


----------



## Angelface

i wish pregnancy helped my hair, it hasnt changed anything not even helped it grow :(


----------



## lauriech

https://www.whosdatedwho.com/fashion/pictures/2L/89/289_large.jpg

Anyone like the look of this colour....?

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

lauriech said:


> https://www.whosdatedwho.com/fashion/pictures/2L/89/289_large.jpg
> 
> Anyone like the look of this colour....?
> 
> xxx

i think it lovely!!! 

i dyed mine recently, and i love it! :happydance:

we're all going to be looking completley different!!! :rofl: x


----------



## lauriech

https://bp0.blogger.com/_1k97eAgA9N...AAn4/d6hrKmu2F04/s1600-h/Red+Hair+Collage.bmp

Or what about these as ideas? The second one in I love xxx


----------



## Angelface

i love the colour! but depends wht skin tones u are x


----------



## maddiwatts19

personally, i prefer the Ashley Simpson colour. but obviously, thats just me, and it really depends what suits your face shape and skin tone. but they are all lovely! 
haha, i'm no help! hehe :rofl: xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Great photo Anna :D

Laurie, the colours lovely! I want to change my colour so it's kind of really red, but I've not long gone back to dark brown. May stick with that for a bit... I'm constantly changing my hair colour. March last year it was white with green and violet bits, then pink and blue instead of green and violet, then brown, then blonde again now we're back to plain dark brown! I get bored quite a lot with my hair...can you tell :rofl:

x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks girls!!! :hugs:

And welcome back Maddi - missed you!!! :hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

My bump looks bloomin huge today... I dont think the clothes am wearing help, but it looks like its grown so much over the past few days! I might be brave and take some bump pics soon and put a pic of my mug on here so you can see who keeps chopsing your ears off lol... 

:hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Get your bump out for the girls :happydance: x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: *sings along with Plumfairy* Get your bump out for the girls.... :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Thanks girls!!! :hugs:
> 
> And welcome back Maddi - missed you!!! :hug:

I MISSED YOU TOOOOO!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

How you feeling this afternoon, Maddi?


----------



## dippy dee

Hi maddi, glad you're back, how are you.
Pookies i know what you are saying about some clothes making you look preg, i've got a mothercare nursing vest on as they are sssssoooooooooo comfortable and it makes my bump look gigantic.
Right girls i've chickened out to many times now, i'm going to get my bump out for you, warning a very large bump is shortly going to follow i promise to put it on here by 9 tonight.
i've decided to wait until after xmas to get my hair done and then i doubt i'll get much done as my face has put weight on as well, also my skin has gone terrible in the last few months i feel like a spotty school kid with terrible hair.


----------



## Plumfairy

Yaaay lets get these bumps out!! Cant wait to see them girlies!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## maddiwatts19

AnnaBanana9 said:


> How you feeling this afternoon, Maddi?

yea i'm feeling ok. no more pain, and no more bleeding. Riley is moving so much today!!! bit annoying at times, hehe! 

my bump's big today too! but i love it! hehe!!

yeah lets all get our bumps out! :D:D

xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Who's going first?..... I will do one tomorrow in daylight as my camera flash is broken and it'll look rubbish in the dark!! x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

I have to wait for Spikey Mikey to get home before I can get my piccies on here... I'm not very good with windows :dohh: But mine will be on later this evening... Yay... you all get to see my giant, stretchmark covered bump :rofl:

x


----------



## maddiwatts19

i have to wait till i get my camera lead back...hehe!

but here's my 27 week photo for now..lol!
 



Attached Files:







P27-11-08_14.45.jpg
File size: 78 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh it's lush hun! Can't wait to get mine on here now... Mikes in but he's doing my head in so I'm gonna try and figure this thing out :D


----------



## sparkswillfly

Does anybody poke their stomach to feel baby? I can always feel her back because she sticks it out and I have even felt a leg. Not hard pokes obviously...........


----------



## pookies24feb09

:blush: I can feel her head when I have a feel around... Obviously being as gentle as possible! 

I poke her if she's very quiet too... That usually gets her wriggling :D


----------



## dippy dee

my 2yo pokes me as he knows harley will kick him, dh hates it as lo refuses to kick daddy but he'll kick his brother.


----------



## maddiwatts19

i always poke him :blush: but obviously only gently... but if OH pokes him or anything, he gets kicked...lol :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

here we goes girls as promised, my big bump and my mug so you know who you are chatting to.
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0038.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 7









SP_A0039.jpg
File size: 90.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Plumfairy

yaay for the bumpies! they look gooorgeous! :) Mine will go up tomorrow! And as for the poking baby thing... I do it too... I love feeling her little bum or her little elbows!! Makes it feel so real when you can feel hard lumpy bits ey... x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

:blush: thankyou :blush:


----------



## lauriech

Maddi & Dee - you have such lovely bumps!!!

Sorry I haven't been back on since work girls - I'm so tired! Will post pics tomorrow when I'm a bit more refreshed (although OH is out tonight so he'll prob disturb me and I'll be awake for hours tonight :dohh:).

Hope you're all having a nice weekend.

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Laurie, Nathans out too!! Im sooo upset cos he's staying out!!! :( Why doesnt he realise Im emotional and pregnant and want him here?? :cry: Such a selfish git!!! Have cryed my eyes out for the past 2 hours so luckily the tears have dried up now but god Im p***ed off!!! x x x


----------



## lauriech

Oh hun :hugs: I'm here for you. Simon decided to go out tonight and next saturday (no invite either!!!!) - I'm not impressed!

He always comes in and makes out he's not that drunk, then as soon as he lies down, he gets straight back up to be sick (I absolutely cannot stand people throwing up!!!!!!!!!!! So I lie there with my fingers in my ears and I then can't get back to sleep for hours :hissy:).

Sorry I didn't text back earlier - was at work. How you feeling now? Better I hope!

I read you wanted a dog - you can hav mine if you want. She's a little so and so!!!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww I wish I had a dog right now for a cuddle! Got no space in the flat though... When we have a house with a garden next year I will get one :D

Im ok now... Just going to break into the xmas pudding and drown my sorrows in cake!! He is sooo un thoughtfull though!! We've had a few dramas lately which I dont think I'd informed you of so after all that I cant believe he's actually staying out the whole night!!!! Oh well... Me and baby are enjoying x factor! 

Oh god thats horrible... Luckily Nathan doesnt get sick, but last time he got so drunk that he p***ed up the whole wall by the toilet I was absolutely fuming!!!! Such a pig!!!

x x x


----------



## dippy dee

can i join you ladies? My dh has decided to bugger off with his mates on his motorbike whilst i've been sat here on bloody bed rest supposedly but guess who is having to do the house, washing etc.... yep lil old me.


----------



## Plumfairy

Grrr why are they such bloody idiots sometimes???????!!!!! I just dont understand what goes on in their heads!!! x x x


----------



## dippy dee

well what ever goes on in there it doesn't involved babies


----------



## lauriech

Oh no - what's happened? Is everything ok? More importantly, are you and bubs ok?

I can't believe Nathan p'd up the wall - what an idiot! I'd have gone ape shit if it was me! I read it and thought it was kinda funny but had that been in my house I'd have gone through the roof. 

How comes Nathan is staying out tonight? Why doesn't he come home?

Has your headache gone yet hun?

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Oh it seems to be the night for arsehole OH's! Are you ok Dee? I didn't realise you were on bed rest. You shhouldn't be doing anything, let alone housework misses!!! Get your bum firmly glued to the sofa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No excuses!

Are you both watching X-Factor? Did you see the girls aloud party?

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

my other half is here, but he fucked off upstairs to play on his precious xbox...it broke last week, but he somehow managed to fix the bloody thing. so i'm all alone. and i hate it. :cry: you'd think that after this week he'd want to be with me and his unborn baby???

gorgeous bump dippydee! :D

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Its a loooong story and perhaps I'll tell it another day when im less emotional and you are on mat leave... All is fine with me and bubs, was just very very upset thats all...

He's staying out because he cant get a lift back and a taxi would cost like £50 so he's staying with a mate... I offered to pick him up but he was like noooo...!!!!! So there we go... Cant be helped!! Just guna have to leave him get on with it.... I cant get too upset about it cus baby will be sad too! He's been out since 12.30 though... Its ridiculous!!! He's not free and single now and he has big responsibilities!!! 

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! Idiot!! x x x


----------



## maddiwatts19

Plumfairy said:


> Its a loooong story and perhaps I'll tell it another day when im less emotional and you are on mat leave... All is fine with me and bubs, was just very very upset thats all...
> 
> He's staying out because he cant get a lift back and a taxi would cost like £50 so he's staying with a mate... I offered to pick him up but he was like noooo...!!!!! So there we go... Cant be helped!! Just guna have to leave him get on with it.... I cant get too upset about it cus baby will be sad too! He's been out since 12.30 though... Its ridiculous!!! He's not free and single now and he has big responsibilities!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! Idiot!! x x x

bloody men.... :hissy::hissy::hissy:

:hugs::hugs:

hope your ok hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh my god I think I can officially say that all men are the same!!! Maddi - My OH thinks it ok just to sit on the xbox or play PC games when Im dying to spend some time with him too... And after the week you've had indeed... what a sod!!! x x x


----------



## lauriech

Definately a night for arsehole OH's then!!!! :dohh:

Maddi - I can't believe you OH has buggered off upstairs to play on his xbox after all you've been through this week!

Has he struggled with things this week too and maybe needs a bit of time to switch off? Actually - why am I making excuses for a man???!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: Laurie you're an idiot!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I find myself doing the same Laurie... Always trying to make excuses for him.. Why are we so lovely and nice and thoughful and they are selfish assholes!???!!! x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Its a loooong story and perhaps I'll tell it another day when im less emotional and you are on mat leave... All is fine with me and bubs, was just very very upset thats all...
> 
> He's staying out because he cant get a lift back and a taxi would cost like £50 so he's staying with a mate... I offered to pick him up but he was like noooo...!!!!! So there we go... Cant be helped!! Just guna have to leave him get on with it.... I cant get too upset about it cus baby will be sad too! He's been out since 12.30 though... Its ridiculous!!! He's not free and single now and he has big responsibilities!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! Idiot!! x x x

If you want to PM me or text or email, whatever, to get things off your chest, you know where I am ok! All I've done is rant this week, so it's about time I listened to someone else!

I thought you'd been a bit quiet these last couple of weeks :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Thankyou lovely.. I will tell you soon... Just kinda dont fancing bringing it up in my head again as Im feeling a little bit fragile anyway... Sorry for being quiet.. Just couldnt find the energy to do anything!!! 

On a brighter note, did I tell you that he's got my laptop for xmas?? So as of Dec. 25th I can go on BnB from the comforts of my bed!!! Woohoo!! 

x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Thankyou lovely.. I will tell you soon... Just kinda dont fancing bringing it up in my head again as Im feeling a little bit fragile anyway... Sorry for being quiet.. Just couldnt find the energy to do anything!!!
> 
> On a brighter note, did I tell you that he's got my laptop for xmas?? So as of Dec. 25th I can go on BnB from the comforts of my bed!!! Woohoo!!
> 
> x x x

No problem at all! If you don't fancy talking, that's fine too, but if you do, you know where I am ok! Thinking of you :hugs:

Eoghan just went out of the final of X Factor! Who's gonna win girls?

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Thankyou darling. Big hugs! OMG did he just go??? Im watching it though...How did I not see????!!!! My mind is totally not focused....!!! x x x


----------



## dippy dee

jls will win it's a fix


----------



## dippy dee

i wanted eoghan to win


----------



## dippy dee

i want alexandra to win it now


----------



## lauriech

I wanted Austin to win - can't belive he went out so early! :dohh:

Out of the two, I think JLS will win but I agree, I think it could be a fix.

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I cant decide!!! Typical!! x


----------



## lauriech

That's usually me - so indecisive!!!!!!!!!

Right girls, I'm off cos I'm knackered! Speak soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

night night xx

i'm shattered to but want to see who wins, can't belive we didn't wake up till 10 this morning and now i'm tierd again.


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> That's usually me - so indecisive!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right girls, I'm off cos I'm knackered! Speak soon xxxxxxxx

Night lovely. Speak soon x x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> night night xx
> 
> i'm shattered to but want to see who wins, can't belive we didn't wake up till 10 this morning and now i'm tierd again.

Well I had a nap at like 3 and Im tired again!! Its ok though, we're allowed to be tired!! :happydance: x


----------



## maddiwatts19

lauriech said:


> Definately a night for arsehole OH's then!!!! :dohh:
> 
> Maddi - I can't believe you OH has buggered off upstairs to play on his xbox after all you've been through this week!
> 
> Has he struggled with things this week too and maybe needs a bit of time to switch off? Actually - why am I making excuses for a man???!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: Laurie you're an idiot!!!!!
> 
> xxx

plumfairy, sorry your OH is like that too,but atleast we're not alone, and can moan to each other :hugs:

hehe, its okay. thats what i thought to, so yea thats probably what he's doing. he gets so stressed bless him and he doesnt know how to cope. so maybe i'll think about forgiving him! hehe!! 

dont worry laurie, i just backed you up!! hehe xxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening ladies! I'm sorry to hear all your OH's have buggered off for the night and no one got invites or they decided to go play on their boys toys :hugs: Mikes been invited out as soon as the baby is born to wet her head. I don't get invited. It's ok... I'm only carrying her and giving her life and then squeezing her out... It's fine.. He's obviously doing all the hard work... :hissy: 

He did my head in tonight a little, but it's all good. He bought me a new coat so I'm a happy bunny now :rofl: 

Finally got my bump pic sorted! Had to go see a friend that I've been neglecting and ended up staying there longer than planned! I think he talks more than I do!!! Was a good night though! 

Do any of you have any plans for tomorrow? We have to go see Mikes parents for a bit, which should be fun :D They're lovely, but still feel kind of awkward around them... :blush: 

Anyway... back to the bump... I still have my belly band on... It's hiding the evil stretchies :muaha:
https://photos-c.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v1538/70/30/647691619/n647691619_2244210_7331.jpg

Hope everyone is good :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

pookies your bump is tiny free the stretchies, i've had 8 other babies and i gain new stretches every time, got so pee'd off the other day when in the car and dh wanted to know directions that i lifted up my top and said you figure out where we are. Well it stopped us arguing.


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: That actually made me laugh out loud!!! My mother things my stretchies look like a little kid with paint on their hands has rubbed them on my bump... I just think they look like fat stretchies lol...I would have taken a pic without anything it, but It was late and I was sooooo tired...Still not brave anough to post one in the bumps thread yet :blush: 

How is everyone this morning? 

Hope everyones good :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:



> pookies your bump is tiny free the stretchies, i've had 8 other babies and i gain new stretches every time, got so pee'd off the other day when in the car and dh wanted to know directions that i lifted up my top and said you figure out where we are. Well it stopped us arguing.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that made me laugh so much!

Luckily I haven't gained any 'new' ones so far yet, but I got horrendous ones with Caitlin :( They were so bad they even started splitting open and bleeding! :shock:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning my lovelies! :hugs:

I have finally crawled (or should that be rolled?) out of bed. Got in around 1:30am from the works do, which was fun -- particularly nice getting complimented on my new haircut :happydance: Made me feel great. Then I had managed to not find out who had won the X Factor, and discovered that ITV2 had it on all night - so settled in to watch. Didn't even dare log on here in case I found out the results :rofl:

I'm really happy Alexandra won and JLS came 2nd.... the only one missing from the final in my opinion was Laura. I think both JLS and Alex will have fab careers - they're both very talented acts! :happydance:

Girls - I just want to tell you all how GORGEOUS your bumps are!!!! I think I might ask Chris to take my first bump photo today so I can show you all. Step one in my brave plan was to show you all my face yesterday so you know who is nattering away at you!

Oh - one more thought - any of you on MSN and also fancy chatting on there? Can have more than two people in a conversation, so we could all have a gabfest there too LOL

Love to you all!
:hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Just noticed my ticker this morning -- Peanut is now due in NINE weeks and 6 days! Can't believe we're into single digits week-wise now!!!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Anna :D I'm glad you ha da good night last night and that everyone likes your new do! Bet it looks fab! I didn't watch the X Factor last night, But I'm glad that Alex won! 

I still haven't put a pic of my ugly mug on here yet. I keep forgetting to lol! I will soon! 

I'm up for a natter on msn... although my msn address is a little embarassing :blush:

9 weeks 6 days? Not long at all is it! There are only a few more milestones left now, moving into the last box, full term and then single figure days left... 

Wow... 

:hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

caitlinsmummy said:


> Luckily I haven't gained any 'new' ones so far yet, but I got horrendous ones with Caitlin :( They were so bad they even started splitting open and bleeding! :shock:

Oh my Lord... that sounds horrible! I hope you don't get any repeats!


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies, your bump is so cute, i love it! :D 
anna, i'm on msn! :D i'll pm you my address? cant believe you have so little time left :happydance: x


----------



## Angelface

im tired of waiting now!! i want my bubba here!! :(


----------



## maddiwatts19

Angelface said:


> im tired of waiting now!! i want my bubba here!! :(

:hugs: me too hun :hissy:


----------



## pookies24feb09

My LO is naughty... Haven't felt the little sod move all day, so about an hour ago I checked her heart beat and it seemed fine, but decided to call the MW anyway to see if I should still be concerned... She told me to come up straight away to be monitored. I've never been so worried in all my life! 

As soon as we got there and the monitor was strapped on, LO decided to kick like hell! Felt like such a numpty :blush: 

They told me she's a very active baby, but to make sure everything is fine to go and see my MW on tuesday so she can see the tracing of the baby's pattern! 

She's a naughty little so and so :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

aww pookies... :hugs: she's causing you trouble before she's even here! hehehe!! :rofl::rofl:
i think she's gunna keep you on your toes! :rofl:
i'm glad everythings okay though..:hugs: xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww pookies :hugs: Evie's going to keep you hopping! LOL Glad all is well. We had the same thing about a month ago - couldn't feel Peanut move much, so went straight in to be monitored. LO decided to squirm about while we were in the waiting room, and then proceeded to wriggle all over the shop when the MW was looking for the heartbeat with the doppler - kept moving out of the way like playing hide and seek! :rofl: Takes after his/her dad, obviously, being a troublemaker! LOL

Angelface - I know what you mean! Can't wait to meet our LO :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Good Morning lovelies!! :D 

How are we all doing today and what plans have we all for this coming week? Hope everybody is feeling well!! Not long til Christmas now ey.... Everybody done all their shopping already? 

x x x x x


----------



## danni2609

Morning everyone!! I have a very busy week so hopefully this one will fly by i have to go to 2 xmas partys with my 2yr old,get my nails done, hair done and finish getting a few bits for xmas! Cant believe its next week wheres the year gone?
Hope ur all keeping ok but bet ur all getting as impatient as me know about meeting ur LO'S!


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies!

Plum Fairy - I haven't got much planned for this week at all! Going to take Caitlin to my aunties tomorrow so her and Ben can play together, I've a Christmas meal to go to tomorrow night too, but other than that the rest of the week is quiet. I finished all my Xmas shopping in November :D 

Danni2609 - Dont you find the weeks fly by when your busy and got things planned! Its true the years just fly over when you've got kids. I'm definately impatient I just wish he was here and we could all be a proper family.

Well today I haven't got much planned, I usually go to Morrisons with my mum and dad (and Caitlin of course) but I'm supposed to get the midwife out today for these pains.

I phoned the midwifery ward yesterday for some advice and she said it sounds like something called SPD and that I should make an appointment with the midwife as soon as possible tomorrow as she may need to refer me to a phsyio.

So until I know what time the midwife is coming out I can't go with my mum and dad. But I need to go with them to go and see my personnell manager as that money that was supposed to be in my bank 'by the end of the week' still isn't in and I need it for my phonebill on the 20th!

So my day will probably consist of going to Morrisons seeing hte midwife and chilling while Caitlin at my mum and dads. Will probably be popping on here all day so will more than likely be around for a chat this afternoon if anyone's up for it :D xxx


----------



## Angelface

all my x mas shopping was done in november!! I'm trying to book a doctors appointment right now, as ive been ill since friday!! Bloody cold :( im constantly thirsty too, wanna go get checked out! x


----------



## kiara91

im due on the 26th of feb!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Wow Caitlins mummy... All your shopping done already? I envy you! I really cant be bothered with buying people presents this year as I'd much rather keep the money for baby.. I have quite alot of it done already though but am putting off getting the final few bits until saturday when OH is off work as I cant walk alone around the shops anymore! 

Angelface- Sorry you're not feeling well! Being ill AND pregnant totally sucks!! You'd think they'd let us off with colds an things whilst we're pregnant!!! :hissy:

Glad you've got a busy week ahead Danni... It really does help the time pass when you have lots to do... I have 8 weeks and 1 day left until my due date and nothing except housework to do in that time.... Aaaaaahh!!! Am going to get creative I think!! Mind you, the nesting has been kicking in and I have soooo many things I want to sort through and get rid of. Out with the old, in with the new!!! :D

Ooooh I cant wait til Feb!! I wonder who will be the first to go out of us Feb Mummies?

x x x x


----------



## goofy

hi girls ... how was everyones weekend?

well got sum shoppin done on saturday .. :happydance:
mostly essentials though -mat pads, breast pads, nappies, 2packs of simple white all in ones, vests - n we got a nice velour all in one for bringing baby home in. I couldnt bring myself to buy blue for some reason , am i being weird? I might buy some blue bits end of Jan/Feb so im still able to take them back if they got it wrong. 

We looked at bottles, n im not quite sure which ones to go for. We used advent for both my girls but thinking of going for either bornfree or maws this time due to this BPA thing. Any advice, what has everyone else got. Im gonna be bfeeding hopefully as i did with other two. But still need few bottles for top ups n expressed milk. 

Im so chuffed - its nice to have some baby stuff in the house makes it feel more real now. 
x


----------



## Plumfairy

Right... Seeing as everybody else has put their bumps on here I will do mine too! Here is my "31 Weeks and 5 Days Bump"... Almost 32!!! :D :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







31.5.jpg
File size: 74.2 KB
Views: 5









31,5.jpg
File size: 78.8 KB
Views: 7









31+5.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 6









31++5.jpg
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moo2

Happy Monday to all you lovely February mommies :hugs: Hope you are all well? Glad you're back maddi x 

You look amazing plumfairy! There's no way I'm putting my pic on here... I hate having my picture taken, don't like to be reminded of what I really look like! Always been the same... :blush:

Just got back from hospital, been for a glucose tolerance test as after my 28 week blood test my blood sugars were a bit high. Fingers crossed when I get the results tomorrow everything will be fine....


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Moo2! I wouldnt go as far as amazing lol... But thanks anyway! I feel like a heffer to be honest!! You should put a pic up :D We're all doing them! Fingers crossed for your results tomorrow. Im sure all will be fine! :hugs: x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maddi and Anna, I'm sure she will keep me on my toes... little bugger! I can honestly say I've never been so frightened in my life! She wouldnt move enough yesterday and today she's not stopped... Only this time it's all on my bladder :hissy: Any movement is good though :D

Plumfairy, your bump is soo cute! I love looking at baby bumps! It's surprising how different some can be! Mine kind of reminds me of an egg when I look down at it :rofl:

Goofy, I was a bit reluctant to buy anything pink when I 1st found out LO is a girl, but apparently they're more likely to get it wrong if the baby is a girl than if it's a boy... I think waiting til Jan/Feb is a good idea though... like you say, at least you can take things back if it is wrong :rofl: I have tommee tippee bottles for LO. Alot of people I know have said their really good, but I think I'd like to get some MAM ones in just in case. Hopefully I'll be breastfeeding LO, but still need some for expressing and top ups too!

Angelface, I hope you feel better soon hun! Having a cold sucks anyways let alone not being able to take anything for it! The people I know that have colds can't seem to shift theirs at the moment :(

Caitlynsmummy, I've not got a very good idea on what SPD is, but I hope thie MW can help and you're not in too much pain with it :hugs: 

Danni, I know what you mean... I want LO here now :hissy: Well, maybe not right now, but if she wants to come 3-4 weeks early then thats fine by me! Not too much longer to go now girls!!!!

Hope everyones enjoying their Monday!

:hugs: To all Feb Mums x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good luck with your results tomorrow Moo2 :hugs: Hopefully everything is fine :D


----------



## Plumfairy

Hahaha I often think mine looks like an egg! Especially from the front!! At the moment it looks like an egg thats trying to hatch as LO is trying to burst out of it I think... Big lumps keep popping up haha!! x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Ha ha! Sometimes I think mine looks a bit wonky... Specially when LO decides to keep to the one side... It's like something out of alien watching the way she wriggles about in there! I'm sure she'll climb her way out of my belly button too... I'm convinced :rofl: x


----------



## Plumfairy

:rofl: Hahahah!! Yeh lopsided bump always make me laugh!! So funny!! Think she has a big bum!! :D I've recently noticed that all around my belly button is bruised... It really frightened me the other day... Not sure if it normal or not??!! x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hmm I'm not sure if its normal, but I have what looks like a bit of bruising over the top of my belly button... My MW has seen it and don't think she was concerned other wise she would have mentioned it... I hope... Is your belly button an innie? If it is, it may be starting to come out! Does it hurt at all? x


----------



## Plumfairy

It was an innie but its constantly changing now!! Its a kind of half an half these days...!! Doesnt really hurt no... Its abit more sensitive than the rest of my belly but not painfull as such! Will ask MW on weds though.. x


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Good Morning lovelies!! :D
> 
> How are we all doing today and what plans have we all for this coming week? Hope everybody is feeling well!! Not long til Christmas now ey.... Everybody done all their shopping already?
> 
> x x x x x

I did the last of my present shopping today and posteed all the cards that needed posting, all i've got left is food shopping which i'm doing next tuesday as well as picking their bikes up as halfords are building them for me for free, i'm bound to decide i need something else for someone else.
:happydance::happydance: i want to give everyone their pressies today but not allowed :cry:
Are any of you lovely ladies going to midnight mass/service? I do every year but i don't know if dragging a 2 yo and 4 yo as well as the bump is a good idea.


----------



## dippy dee

moo2 good luck with your results tomoz, i've got my glucose test on friday, should of been tomoz but my 4yo has his first ever school play so i'm not missing it for anything, we've done nothing but learn his words for the past 2 weeks. I'm so excited.


----------



## lauriech

Afternoon Girlies!

kiara91 - you're added! Don't forget to add your Feb Mums badge! :happydance:

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday - was sooooo exhausted from work last week, just couldn't do anything but after two really long nights sleep I'm feeling much better! Decided to stay in today though to keep my energy up for work for the rest of the week! You lucky girls all not having to work now!!!

Looks like I've missed a bit on here (again!). Sorry if I don't respond to everyone but my memory just doesn't allow me to remember one persons comments - let alone all of them :dohh:

Hope you're all well anyway! My dog is driving me mad today as I'm at home, she constantly wants a fuss. I don't mean to be horrible but I can hardly bend over as it is and if I put her on my lap she covers me in hair and won't sit still. I can't win :dohh:

I know I haven't put a pic on here yet - got to take one!!! Let me see what I can this afternoon and I'll try and post both a bump and other pic by tonight :blush: (if I remember!!!).

Still can't decide on how to have my hair done. I booked an app for today but changed it for next week so it's done for xmas. May also get a maincure and pedicure to match for xmas - to make me feel better. I mean, I can do it myself as I'm trained but I can hardly reach my toes now so looks like I'll have to pay for the privilege. Does make you feel nice to be pampered by someone else though!!!!! :happydance:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, your dog sounds like one of my mothers. She's a miniature dachshund and always wants to be fussed and picked up, but she's so short I can't bend down and she's too hairy to put her on my lap lol... Poor dog! 

I'm being a good girl and writing Christmas cards out ready to post later! I keep putting the baby on them even though she's not here yet. I feel awful leaving her out :blush: 

People are going to think I'm odd... If they don't already :rofl: 

x


----------



## dippy dee

pookies don't worry i put my lo on the cards as well, dh says if i change my mind on the name then i'm buggered.
Laurie my dog is like yours he's a mini jack russel and is always wanting a fuss, he's only a pup still and doesn't understand so i feel sorry for him. i think i need some of that pampering you are on about. mmmmmmmmm off to drop hints to dh.


----------



## pookies24feb09

The pampering does sound good! Mikes being really good the last few weeks... He's been spoiling me and making me feel loads better about myself... It's surprising how low your self esteem can get!! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that does that with christmas cards!!! I was toying with not putting her on them, but it almost brought me to tears... silly hormones!!! 

It's too late now... She's on them :D

xx


----------



## lauriech

Yeah - let's all get pampered!!!!! :happydance: OH doesn't have anything to do with me being pampered. He would probably pay if I asked him to but he pays out for more than me bills wise etc (although I still pay a lot) and he'll just say 'you can do that yourself'! In other words, why pay someone to do something you can do yourself. Men just don't get it, do they??? :dohh:

My dog (well, she's still a pup) is a Jack Russell but we think somewhere down the line another breed had been bred into her. She's lovely. We did have her sister too but it got too much, especially with a baby on the way so we had her re-homed with a family who adore her. Thing is, we gave up 'my one'. OH wouldn't let this one go - he was 'too' attached so I had to get on with it because it was my decision in the end to give one up. My one was mega cute and smaller too :cry: She's really happy though so that's the main thing. OH gives our one SOOOOO much attention that she expects it all the time, drives me nuts - she needs to learn to create fun for herself too. She's mega sulking at the moment!

I have a scan tomorrow (growth scan) and am seeing consultant. Wish me luck girlies as I really want to go to the birthing centre to give birth. I know they'll say no though :cry:

Does it suddenly seem more real that we'll be mummies soon since passing 30 weeks? I'm 32 weeks today and definately had a reality hit these last few days that I am finally going to be a mummy after wanting it for SOOOOO long!

I didn't put bambino on the xmas cards. Reason being, that woman at work that I can't stand (the pregnant one) put on my birthday card a few months ago 'To Laurie, Happy Birthday, from Cath (and bump)' :saywhat: WHAT ABOUT MY BUMP???????????????????? So, I tore it up and threw it in the bin as soon as I got home. The card was from everyone in her office but that was her comment - B**CH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just get weird about stuff like that - so it made me not put anything on xmas cards. Just me and OH - next year I can make a big fuss! A few people have put to 'bump' as well as me and OH on cards though!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

That woman sounds like a right tw*t! She could have at least made the effort to acknowledge your bump if she was going to make you aware of hers...I've made sure I put 'and bump' on people's cards that I know are expecting! If I've not done it, it's because I don't know they're pregnant... 

It seemed all to real today when I was shopping for christmas cards. I saw one that said 'Daughters First Christmas' and that made me step back and think 'sssshhhhhhhhiiiiiiiittttttt.... I'm going to have a Daughter in a few weeks!!!'... I'm really excited about it though! I can't wait to cuddle her and kiss her and show her off! 

My mothers got another mini sausage dog and we think she has some jack russel in her. We think she came from a puppy farm so she's not a purebreed... She's still awesome though! Yappy little bugger too! I'm having trouble with my daft cat at the moment! He's 6 months old and we're trying to get him to use his litter box outside, but he's having none of it :hissy: We have another cat that needs to go to the vet soon... We think she's dying :cry: She's 16, which is pretty impressive for a cat! Fingers crossed it's just old age thats effecting her and nothing else!!! 

I have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow hun! Hopefully they'll say you can go to the birthing centre :hugs: I'lll be thinking of you xx


----------



## lauriech

Thanks Pookies! By the way, what is your name? Seems weird calling you 'Pookies'!!!

I was thinking about the MSN idea too - will PM you and Anna and anyone else who wants to chat! I don't use MSN that much BUT I will add you both.

Got to get those photos taken. I have one from before I was pregnant but it has OH in it too (doesn't really look like him either!). Shall I post it?

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I'm on MSN :) My addy is [email protected] (Can you tell I've had it since I was 12 lmao! :D ) Anyone feel free to add me! I will probably be on till about 7 tonight as having a chilling bath once Caitlin's in bed. Look forward to speaking to some of you! :D xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hello sweeties!! :hugs:

I've been through a rough day, so please forgive me; my memory won't permit me to remember all that I've been reading here and catching up on today :dohh: Can't wait till next week when I'm on holiday so I can be more involved in things here!

I found out this morning that a very dear friend of mine passed away - she had been fighting brain cancer. She worked with me on the photography forum we help run. Although we had never met in person we spoke so often and I love her very much - my heart feels broken today :cry:

Sorry - the hormones aren't helping matters!


Love all you girlies!


----------



## pookies24feb09

lauriech said:


> Thanks Pookies! By the way, what is your name? Seems weird calling you 'Pookies'!!!
> 
> I was thinking about the MSN idea too - will PM you and Anna and anyone else who wants to chat! I don't use MSN that much BUT I will add you both.
> 
> Got to get those photos taken. I have one from before I was pregnant but it has OH in it too (doesn't really look like him either!). Shall I post it?
> 
> xxx

:rofl: It is a bit weird everyone calling me pookies... My name is Sally or Sal whatevers easiest :D

I'm always signed into my msn... My poor laptop is never turned off! My carbon foot print must be massive! 

The only photo's I have of me are before I was pregnant... Apart from the pic of my bump... but that doesn't have my face in it... I'll see what pics I have now.. 

If you put a pic of you on here I'll be brave and put one of me up lol! 

x


----------



## pinkmummy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hello sweeties!! :hugs:
> 
> I've been through a rough day, so please forgive me; my memory won't permit me to remember all that I've been reading here and catching up on today :dohh: Can't wait till next week when I'm on holiday so I can be more involved in things here!
> 
> I found out this morning that a very dear friend of mine passed away - she had been fighting brain cancer. She worked with me on the photography forum we help run. Although we had never met in person we spoke so often and I love her very much - my heart feels broken today :cry:
> 
> Sorry - the hormones aren't helping matters!
> 
> 
> Love all you girlies!

:hug::hug: You dont need to know a person face to face to feel a connection with them. Hope your feeling a little better soon hun, I am awful in these situations as I never know what to say!! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hello sweeties!! :hugs:
> 
> I've been through a rough day, so please forgive me; my memory won't permit me to remember all that I've been reading here and catching up on today :dohh: Can't wait till next week when I'm on holiday so I can be more involved in things here!
> 
> I found out this morning that a very dear friend of mine passed away - she had been fighting brain cancer. She worked with me on the photography forum we help run. Although we had never met in person we spoke so often and I love her very much - my heart feels broken today :cry:
> 
> Sorry - the hormones aren't helping matters!
> 
> 
> Love all you girlies!

Oh, Anna :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your friend... Like Caitlynsmummy said, you don't need to know someone in person for them to mean a lot to you. 

If you ever want to talk you know where I am hun! 

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Just thought I'd let you know that I am now off upstairs :)

OH has just run my a nice hot bath, going to have a cuppa tea, a book and some chocolate in the bath then get into bed a chill ahhh :) Night ladies, probably won't be on much tomorrow. Got midwfie appt at 10.40 then going to my aunties, picking OH up from work and then out for a mummy's Xmas meal tomorrow night, so got a nice busy day ahead of me! :D xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

caitlinsmummy said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I am now off upstairs :)
> 
> OH has just run my a nice hot bath, going to have a cuppa tea, a book and some chocolate in the bath then get into bed a chill ahhh :) Night ladies, probably won't be on much tomorrow. Got midwfie appt at 10.40 then going to my aunties, picking OH up from work and then out for a mummy's Xmas meal tomorrow night, so got a nice busy day ahead of me! :D xx

Hope you have fun hun! Enjoy your evening :hugs: x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Enjoy your evening hun - and let us know how it goes at the MW tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

hey lovlies! :D 
how are you all today? 
i'm fucking ill.. :hissy: i have almost no voice and i think my tonsils are swelling up!! :hissy: i'm not happy....:cry:
xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww Maddi, that sucks! :hissy: Here's some :hugs: to try and help you feel better.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Aww Maddi :hugs: Being ill sucks! Hope you feel better soon doll! Everyone seems to be getting sick... Mike was ill last week bless him... Hope this cold/flu/bug/thing doesnt stick around too long... xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

thanks girls xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Keep your chin up Maddi - we're all here for you sweetie! You know where I am if you need to vent! 
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hug: Maddi Caitlin's getting cold too for the past 2 days she been sneezing loads, hopefully I wont get it. Theres nothing worse than being ill when your pregnant :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Booooo Ive got a sore throat today!! :hissy: First week of Mat leave and and I wake up feeling like this!!!! Ladies I feel like today is going to be a whinge day!! :( Sorry you're not feeling well Maddi and Caitlins mummy, I hope she gets better too! x x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

I feel the same... I woke up in a really good mood today, but that seems to be going down the shitter pretty fast! I'm not ill, but EVERYTHING is pissing me off today... Friggin hormones :hissy: 

Hope you feel better soon Maddie and Plumfairy :hug: Fingers crossed Caitlin wont pass her cold on to you Caitlinsmummy :hugs:


----------



## moo2

Sorry to hear so many Feb mummies are feeling off colour, hope you all feel better soon :hugs:
Maddi it's one thing after another for you so extra hugs going your way!

Just to let you know I got the results for my GTT today, midwife said I "just scraped through". I was happy as my sugar level was 7.5 and they don't refer you until 7.8+ but she said as it was borderline I still have to try and reduce my sugar intake... Real easy to do this time of year :dohh:

Got loads of housework to do today so I'd better get on with it - I could stay on here all day but don't think DH would be too happy if he gets home and the place is still in a state! 

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hey moo2, I'm glad your results came back ok :hugs: I know what you mean about it being hard to reduce your sugar intake at this time of year... All I want is chocolate and sweets... So not the season to be pregnant :rofl: 

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh god!!! This is going to be the longest 8 weeks of my life... and it'll probably only get worse!!! OHs parents have just been in for a cupa... They call by 2 or 3 times a week and Its just a pain in the bum because I feel like the house needs to be spotless, which unfortunately isnt always possible!!! Its the same every time... They come by ( OHs sister too... Shes pregnant also and due 7th feb!!!!) and sit in EXACTLY THE SAME SPOT every time, have a cup of tea, tell me the latest gossip from where they live, which im really not interested in... And just basically have 45 mins of mindless chit chat which I CANT STAND!!!!! I get on with them fine, but we have nothing in common... They dont work as she is disabled and he is her carer so they have sooooo much time on their hands and go shopping about 5 times a week!!! Now how on earth can that be possible when you're on benefits????!!! and then theres me and OH who work so bloomin hard and have to pay for everything ourselves and get no help with anything.... Makes me so mad!!!!! Sorry Ive rambled on abit!!!! Grrrrrrr!! had to get that out!!!!!!!! I just hope they dont continue visiting so much during my leave, and also once babas here... It would drive me potty!!! :hissy: Am I being unreasonable???!! they are just so boring though, and I havent got the time of day to be talking about bloody tescos all the flippin time!!!! x x x


----------



## ChloesMummy

:hug::hugs:

Loads of hugs to everyone, seems were all having a bit of shitty week, myself included, it can only get better!!!

On the upside this is my last day untill after x-mas, i couldnt take anymore at work so put a few extra days leave in at work, and they have just told me i can work 0900-1400 instead of 0800-1700 in Jan and I still get full pay:happydance:

My parents are coming up on Fri till after x-mas, which i dont mind cos we all get on well, but like Plumfairy i feel like the house has to be spotless for them arriving and i just dont have the time or energy!:sleep:

I am now on my 10wk countdown YAY:happydance: and have a date for my next scan in Jan to look forward to and hopefully get my c-section date.


Hope you all have a good/better day x


----------



## lauriech

Hello girlies!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm sorry to hear so many of you are not feeling well these last 24 hours :hugs:

On the upside, I had my growth scan this morning and bubs is in the 'average' range so I'm mega happy!!!!!!! To top it off, they couldn't see that any of the bleeding I've had has come from the Placenta :happydance: SO...........................................................the consultant says if all stays as it is, I can give birth in the birthing centre WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now I've got absolutely everything crossed that I get no more spotting and my next growth scan is ok (apparently it's routine, you can't just have one so I go back on 31st for another). The consultant didn't seem worried in the slightest and instead of calling me back at 36 weeks, she is going to see me at 40 weeks for a sweep and stretch (if I haven't already gone into labour of course!)! It's made my Christmas today! She also said, if I go into labour, to come to the birthing centre, not the hospital WOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry so many of you are having rubbish days and not feeling well but I just had to tell you all!

Caitlinsmummy - how did it go with your mw this morning? Good I hope xxxx


----------



## moo2

:happydance: That's wonderful news Laurie!!! xxx


----------



## lauriech

moo2 said:


> :happydance: That's wonderful news Laurie!!! xxx

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Awww yaaaaay Laurie!!! Thank god for that!! Youre guna get the birth you wanted!! Yippeeee!!! :happydance: Im glad someting good has happened... Hopfully its the start of more good things to come for us gloomy bunch! x x x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Awww yaaaaay Laurie!!! Thank god for that!! Youre guna get the birth you wanted!! Yippeeee!!! :happydance: Im glad someting good has happened... Hopfully its the start of more good things to come for us gloomy bunch! x x x x x

Oh thank you sweetie! I'm just keeping my fingers crossed now that bubs is ok and that I get no more spotting!

How are you hunny? You sound fed up? Are you ok? I've got to be honest, if my in-laws did what yours do, it's drive me bonkers!!!!! I couldn't handle it. You have to have such patience, also, doing all that housework before they turn up!!!!! :dohh: Make sure you take it easy lady!

xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

That's brilliant Laurie! I bet you can't wait! Hope everyone has had a good day!

Well I seen the midwife this morning.

She said that it sounds like SPD and that if it gets any worse I have to let her know and she will refer me to a physio. She said to avoid lifting heavy things etc basically what I read on the website.

She said she'd check me over whilst I was there to and Thomas is now not breech!! Wooohoo, I thought he was turning round the other night I said to Chris as I got some awful pelvis pains and looks like I was right :D

Heard his heartbeat and I got to feel his head too!! :D She took a urine sample to make sure that the pains Im having arent a water infection.

Shes booked an appointment for 2nd January and she said she'll come back and see how Im coping with the SPD


----------



## lauriech

Oh hun I'm glad Thomas has turned around. My LO is head down at the moment, and has been at every MW app but when I had my 4d scan, he was breech. I could tell by his movements that he'd turned one way and back the other!

Just be careful with the SPD hun - take it easy!

Yeah, I'm mega excited about having my LO now :happydance:

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: To all having a rough day today - hope things look up for you all soon!

Laurie - I'm DELIGHTED for you sweetie!! :hugs: So happy you can have the birth experience you've been hoping for. That's brilliant news!

Caitlinsmummy - you make sure you take it easy with the SPD - great news that Thomas has turned and isn't breech anymore though! :happydance:

moo2 - Glad that you've made it through your GTT :hugs: and that you don't have to be referred at the moment. I know it's the worst time of year to watch your sugar intake though! :dohh:

I'm buzzing - 3 more workdays till a fortnight off! :happydance: Better still, I've been told today that I don't have to do very much at all for the rest of this week. Only downside is that I've been told that I won't be returning to my branch for the last 4 weeks of work... I'll be based in a new branch where there is space for me to sit and work at a computer out of customer areas. So leaving on Friday will be a bit bittersweet for me. But 2 weeks off will help!


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks Anna, bet you can't wait until your on maternity leave! 

At least your work are actually thinking of you and giving you more room to work it will be that littl more comfortable for you. Hopefully it's not much more to travel :hugs:


----------



## danni2609

Ive had such a busy day today feel exhausted now! Really starts to slow u down at this stage doesnt it?
I cant wait for xmas now so exciting cant wait to see kaitlins face lit up


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh yeah - everything seems to slow me down these days! :rofl:

I'm still trying to feel Christmassy - any tips?


----------



## pinkmummy

Not a clue on what to do for feeling Xmassy! I found putting the tree up but I think its coz I've got Catilin and she's getting excited, just think this time next year you'll have LO to share it with!!

I'm off out for a meal with a few mummy's in my area from another site, speak to you all tomorrow, take care xxx


----------



## lauriech

Oh I know how you're feeling girls - I'm absolutely exhausted from work today! I just don't know how I'm going to manage the rest of the week (on my own again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:).

I can hardly manage to do anything - even walking from the office to the car park exhausts me now!!

Roll on Friday......................................! 

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

I'm in exactly the same boat. Not sleeping at night and dead tired during the day. I had to take the day off today as I just couldn't have coped but I'm worried about using all my sick time and then not having enough when I am close to the end.


----------



## danni2609

Well ladies its all gunna be over soon and we will have our LO,s here then we will be moaning that we miss being pregnant:rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening Girlies! 

:hugs: to you all :D 

Laurie, I'm so glad you get the birth you wanted hun! I was out today and wondered how you were getting on! It's awesome news hun :hugs: 

Caitlinsmummy, It's great that Thomas isn't breech anymore! Just be sure to take it easy with the SPD!!!

Plumfairy, I kind of know what you mean about OH's parents boring you... Although I think with my OH's parents it's partly down to me not being able to be myself around them. I don't know what it is, but I can't seem to relax when I'm in their company and end up just sitting there like a div and not saying much... And if anything is said, it's mindless chit chat!!! 

Anna, 3 more days and you get to relax for 2 weeks! Bet you can't wait... The last 4 weeks you have left will fly by then its not long at all until Peanut is here :happydance: 
I know what you mean about feeling Christmassy... I was beginning to feel festive, but I'm losing it :cry: I might make some mince pies and ginger bread men soon and see if that puts me in a Christmas mood...

What started out as a pretty pants day wasn't actually too bad! I went out with a couple of friends to do a little shopping and had a really good afternoon! Got to wear my new coat, which showed off my bump and that definitely cheered me up!!! 

Sorry if I forgot to mention anyone... My heads a little fuzzy... I think MS is making a reappearance and can't seem to focus on much apart from feeling yucky :hissy: 

Hope everyones well

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

yay for Laurie, Caitlinsmummy and moo... :yipee: its great to finally have some good news! :happydance: xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good morning my lovelies! :hugs:

Plumfairy - I bet you're being driven mad by your inlaws.... just know we're all here for you to rant away to hun!!

insomnimama - I can SO identify with the exhaustion thing - been awake since 4am, and now have to drag myself into the office. :cry: 

Laurie, try and keep your chin up girl - we'll survive till Friday somehow!!

Sal, I'm so glad you got a chance to wear your new coat - bet you looked gorgeous!!! 

Off to get ready for work - see you girls tonight! :hi: xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: ladies

Laurie - just think its Wednesday only tomorrow and Friday left!! :happydance:

Anna - sorry you've been up early hun :hugs: I was constantly waking up all night with my back last night :(

Sal - It's brilliant wearing things that show off your bump isnt it? :D 

Haven't got much planned today, probably just potter about the house and rela. Chris is at work until 9pm again tonight :cry: so me and Caitlin are alone all day, but he finishes Friday so I dont mind too much. Although I will probably be moaning on Saturday that he is doing my head in haha! :D xx


----------



## Dizzy321

haha caitlinsmummy, i know what you mean!!! i am geting soo fed up now its really upsetting me that Peter works away all week, its scaring me 2 because its getting to the point where it takes me ages to get out of bed to go the loo and i am in soo much pain all the time, god i feel so sorry for myself, i dont wish this on my worst enemy, everyone should have their partner or at least someone to help you when your 8 months pregnant, its seriously starting to piss me off now :cry: he is home for two weeks starting friday thank god! but i cant help thinking when he goes back i will be 36 weeks, how the hell will i manage?
sorry for moaning girls :cry: xxx


----------



## lauriech

Morning girlies!

How are you all today?

Sorry to hear so many of you are not sleeping well. I find the days are work are making me THAT tired that I just sleep ok-ish, even though I'm uncomfortable. OH kept waking me up all night too :dohh:

I know I keep saying I can't wait for Friday but I know I'll be on here winging next week about being bored!!!!!!! Ha ha - can't win!:dohh: I'll be glad to rest when I need to though! I'm like a zombie by the time I finish work!!!

Sal - I love showing off my bump too! I hate it when people just think you're fat, not pregnant! I try and show it off as much as I can when I go out, just so people don't think I'm a fat cow!!!!!!!!

Anna - how are you managing at work this week? Hope it's been easy going for you!

Maddi - how are you this week? Are you still on bed rest? I read you're feeling ill (hope you feel better soon) but just wondered about you and bubs?

Plumfairy - how are you today? Better I hope after you said you weren't feeling well yesterday! BTW, your pic is gorgeous!

Sorry if I've missed some of you girls, my memory is rubbish at the moment.....

I've been meaning to say I will add a pic on here soon, I've just been too tired to even think about it these last few days!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> :hugs: ladies
> 
> Laurie - just think its Wednesday only tomorrow and Friday left!! :happydance:
> 
> Anna - sorry you've been up early hun :hugs: I was constantly waking up all night with my back last night :(
> 
> Sal - It's brilliant wearing things that show off your bump isnt it? :D
> 
> Haven't got much planned today, probably just potter about the house and rela. Chris is at work until 9pm again tonight :cry: so me and Caitlin are alone all day, but he finishes Friday so I dont mind too much. Although I will probably be moaning on Saturday that he is doing my head in haha! :D xx

Sorry I missed you :blush: I know it's not long but you know when you're waiting for something, it makes it take so much longer!!!!!!!!!!!!

How are you feeling today hun? 

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Dont worry about it lol :) Yeah I know my last shift at work dragged! It was awful. 

I'm feeling pretty crappy to be honest :( 

I've just started feeling really down and low, dunno if it's coz I haven't had much sleep last night or what but I just feel like curling up in a ball and staying in bed all day :cry: but you can't do taht when you've got kids :( It doesnt help that my back and front of my tummy are aching too :( Sorry to moan


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Dont worry about it lol :) Yeah I know my last shift at work dragged! It was awful.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty crappy to be honest :(
> 
> I've just started feeling really down and low, dunno if it's coz I haven't had much sleep last night or what but I just feel like curling up in a ball and staying in bed all day :cry: but you can't do taht when you've got kids :( It doesnt help that my back and front of my tummy are aching too :( Sorry to moan

Oh hun :hugs:

I know what you mean about the aching back and tummy - I'm getting that a lot lately in the evenings.

Just take it easy hun - see if you can have a kip on the sofa with Caitlin together?

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Ladies!! :) Just been to see Midwife.... All is fine.. Nothing to report... Baby measured 33 cm, so may have a little porker in there.. But probably not... She said it isnt a very accurate way of measuring at all and she doesnt think its necessary, but I like having that dot on the chart... especially when Its over the line wooop woop! :) 

Laurie - Thanks for the compliment!! I dont feel gorgeous, but you cheered me up! :D Really feel for you still plodding on with work.. Must be such a drag!! Big hgs to you! x x x

Pookies - I made mince pies yesterday... Was great fun and definately gets the festivness out of you... Made some of Jamie Olivers ones from his Jamie at Home Xmas Special... they are sooooo yummy and dont look quite like your average mince pie...!!! 

Anna - Thankyou... Its nice to know I can rant away on here.. I cant exactly moan to OH that his family are boring... And I feel like Im ganging up on his family when I talk to my lot.. 

Well, I think Im going to do more baking today... Perhaps Apple Pies today!! And I quite fancy Gingerbread men too... Although havent got any cutters, so they may just be Gingerbread Blobs!! :D 

Big Hugs to all and have a nice sunny day x x x x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Dont worry about it lol :) Yeah I know my last shift at work dragged! It was awful.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty crappy to be honest :(
> 
> I've just started feeling really down and low, dunno if it's coz I haven't had much sleep last night or what but I just feel like curling up in a ball and staying in bed all day :cry: but you can't do taht when you've got kids :( It doesnt help that my back and front of my tummy are aching too :( Sorry to moan
> 
> Oh hun :hugs:
> 
> I know what you mean about the aching back and tummy - I'm getting that a lot lately in the evenings.
> 
> Just take it easy hun - see if you can have a kip on the sofa with Caitlin together?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You certainly dont know Cailtin lol. I'd be very lucky!


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Sal, I'm so glad you got a chance to wear your new coat - bet you looked gorgeous!!!
> 
> Off to get ready for work - see you girls tonight! :hi: xxx

I dunno about looking gorgeous, but I felt good! Went out today and bought lots of new maternity tops :D I feel that I can get away with wearing them now that the belly is growing :rofl:

Hope you have a nice easy day at work today hun xxx



lauriech said:


> I'm like a zombie by the time I finish work!!!
> 
> Sal - I love showing off my bump too! I hate it when people just think you're fat, not pregnant! I try and show it off as much as I can when I go out, just so people don't think I'm a fat cow!!!!!!!!

I feel like a zombie most days anyways :rofl: 

I had one of my friends com up to me yesterday and said 'God, look at the size of you now...' and it actually made me feel quite good... I don't mind people thinking My bump is big :D Laurie, I bet you're not a fat cow in the slightest!!! 



caitlinsmummy said:


> I'm feeling pretty crappy to be honest :(
> 
> I've just started feeling really down and low, dunno if it's coz I haven't had much sleep last night or what but I just feel like curling up in a ball and staying in bed all day :cry: but you can't do taht when you've got kids :( It doesnt help that my back and front of my tummy are aching too :( Sorry to moan

Moan as much as you like hun! I think plenty of us get days like these!!! I was having one of those days yesterday, but it didn't turn out to be so bad in the end! Hopefully you start to feel a little better soon :hugs: 



Plumfairy said:


> Hello Ladies!! :) Just been to see Midwife.... All is fine.. Nothing to report... Baby measured 33 cm, so may have a little porker in there.. But probably not... She said it isnt a very accurate way of measuring at all and she doesnt think its necessary, but I like having that dot on the chart... especially when Its over the line wooop woop! :)
> 
> Pookies - I made mince pies yesterday... Was great fun and definately gets the festivness out of you... Made some of Jamie Olivers ones from his Jamie at Home Xmas Special... they are sooooo yummy and dont look quite like your average mince pie...!!!
> 
> Well, I think Im going to do more baking today... Perhaps Apple Pies today!! And I quite fancy Gingerbread men too... Although havent got any cutters, so they may just be Gingerbread Blobs!! :D

I thought mine was a little porker (thats how she's effectionately known quite a bit of the time :blush: ) but my tum measures bang on at the moment! I like having the little dot on the chart too... only have the one there so far though :(

Jamie Olivers mince pies sound interesting... I'm gonna have to have a look for a recipe for them! I cant wait to start cooking them!!! Gingerbread blobs are far better than having no gingerbread at all :rofl: I have a little cutter for mine here, but thats cos Mike bought me one the other day lol... 

Mike got me a Christmas card from the baby yesterday... It said 'Mummy, I know I'm still cuddled up in your tummy, but I wanted to wish you a rad Christmas! Lots of love, Babycakes X'... I know Mike wrote it, but it made my day :cloud9: I'm getting so impatient now... I want my LO :hissy: 

:hugs: to you all :D 

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh pookies that is soooo cute!!! I wish Nathan would think of nice things like that for me... It'd really make me happy!! Aaaaaw!!! Ive been and got a selection of cutters now from my dads house so Im all ready for gingerbread men... Although I think Ive lost the interest now... maybe tomorrow!!! :D 

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BbHgoKu6A8o

I loooove watching Jamie at home so found this video of him doing the mince pies! :D Really very simple... Although we used abit much mince and they were quite sweet, but still yum! Also didnt have chestnuts so used flaked almonds instead! 

x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

They look YUM! I'm heading out later to buy some filo and puff pastry :D 

:rofl: Jamies a swine!! Poor Genaro (sp?) lol! 

All I need to do now... Is figure out where to put Mikes Guitar Hero... He dragged me out at 11pm last night to buy it and before he left for work, decided he wanted to play with it... only didn't have enough time and just left it out.... :dohh:

xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh dear!! Haha!! Have you had a play on it? Yes he's a cheeky old bugger aint he haha!! I bet it tasted absolutely awfull all full of pepper!! He ate it though!! Funny man! :D x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol not had a play on it yet... I probably will at some point... He has it for his DS lite too and I got addicted to it :blush: 

He keeps emailing me things like 'go on... you know you want to...' He's evil!!! 

Mmmm bet that mince pie was yummy  :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

mmmm i could just fill my face with mince pies.
Sorry to hear all you ladies are having bad backs etc i've been feeling achey but for some reason today is the first day in ages i don't feel pregnant let alone achey, i can't stop tidying up it's only when i try to lean over or do something and harley gets in the way do i remember that i'm pregnant.
I am so glad i got my section date, i am starting to actually belive i'm going to get to febuary now, xx


----------



## lauriech

I have to admit girls that I don't like mince pies - yuk! :sick: Sorry :blush:

I bet you're all having fun having time to cook though!!! You lucky sods - me and Anna are still stuck at work full time...I hope you're thinking of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

Hope you girls are feeling better this afternoon? I'm shattered and I know I'll be even worse by the time I can finish at 6pm! Last night I just didn't know what to do with myself!

I love Christmas but being at work, I feel like there's no festive spirit as I'm on my own - no tree, no Christmas music :hissy:

I am going to do my bit next week while I'm off I think!!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I havent cooked anything yet :cry: I WILL do some cooking later though... after I finish sorting things! I keep getting the urge to go through everything and sorting it all out... Do you think it might be my nesting kicking in? :rofl: 

Mike doesn't like mince pies either... he told me when we met that he didn't like loads of stuff like... fish and coleslaw for example (not together...bit weird) but now he eats them... So I made him try a mince pie last year and the poor bloke looked like he wanted to be sick... 

I think they're yummy :D I think everythings bloody yummy at the moment though :rofl: 

xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:sick: I dont like mince pies either :D xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

:cry: I've just remembered that I have to go for blood tests tomorrow morning... I'm staying calm so far... I'm a little worried that tomorrow I'm going to get a bit freaked out and have a panic attack :cry: I have the cream that they give to kiddies that have to make my inner elbow go numb :blush: I'm such a scaredy cat!!!... I just have to remember that I need them to make sure me and my baby girl are ok!!! 

Ok... maybe I'm starting to get a bit scared now... :rofl: Daft thing is, I wont even be able to feel it!!!


----------



## Hevz

I don't like

mince pies

Christmas Pudding

Christmas cake


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You'd think I would lose weight over Christmas but I bulk up on choccy instead:blush::dohh::rofl::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm with you with the christmas cake one, but they do some really yummy christmas puds now... like chocolate orange christmas pudding... mmm... it's not traditional christmas pudding... its so much nicer!!!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

good luck tomorrow Sal! 
i'm not a fan of mince pies either, or christmas pudding :sick: not good at christmas! hehe!!

i was naughty today...

i went out!! OH took me to sainsburys. it was quiet, and we only wanted a few bits so he took me with him.. i was going crazy sat in all day!! i used to work there, so got a lot of fuss and attention, and they gave me a chair, let me sit down and we all had a chat while OH did the shopping! hehe! then they got me a wheel chair and wheeled me to the car! i liked all the attention if i'm honest! hehe!! but it was so lovely to be out! i feel really good today. i've been feeling so down the past few days, and its great to feel good!! 

hope your all okay! lots of love Febbie Mummies xxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

maddiwatts19 said:


> good luck tomorrow Sal!
> i'm not a fan of mince pies either, or christmas pudding :sick: not good at christmas! hehe!!
> 
> i was naughty today...
> 
> i went out!! OH took me to sainsburys. it was quiet, and we only wanted a few bits so he took me with him.. i was going crazy sat in all day!! i used to work there, so got a lot of fuss and attention, and they gave me a chair, let me sit down and we all had a chat while OH did the shopping! hehe! then they got me a wheel chair and wheeled me to the car! i liked all the attention if i'm honest! hehe!! but it was so lovely to be out! i feel really good today. i've been feeling so down the past few days, and its great to feel good!!
> 
> hope your all okay! lots of love Febbie Mummies xxxxx

I suppose there's no harm in you going out hun as long as you take it easy! It was nice of them to make a fuss over you and wheel you back out to the car :D It's mad what little things can do to boost your self esteem! I was having a shitty day yesterday so went for a coffee with some friends and had a really good day in the end! 

I'm glad you're feeling a bit chirpier now hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

i promise i was as good as gold, and i let everyone do everything for me! hehe! and i came back and went straight back on the sofa! :D into my maddi shaped mould! :rofl:
aww hun, i hope your feeling better. pregnancy can be a right bitch sometimes cant it?! :hugs: always here if you need a moan or a talk hun xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Same goes for you too hun :hugs: 

Ha ha! I have a Sally shaped mould on mine :rofl: I've been a busy little bee today though sorting everything out... again... I've been getting told off by Mike all afternoon telling me to leave it all for him, but if I wait for him I'll be waiting forever! I reckon if I didn't ask him to do things they would never get done! He lacks initiative and sometimes I want to throttle him... I can promise you that if he helped me today and I asked him to put something away he'd ask 'Where do you want me to put it?' Every bloody time :dohh: 
Anyone elses OH's like that? 

I think I'm starting to get fed up with this whole being pregnant thing... LO is lying head down and everytime I have to bend to pick something up I feel like I've got a pole shoved up my backside :rofl: And her bloody elbows don't half hurt lol... I love her millions, but I want her out now please :D


----------



## danni2609

Sorry i love mince pies!! Yummy


----------



## sparkswillfly

Mince pies are gross... so is christmas cake!


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> Same goes for you too hun :hugs:
> 
> Ha ha! I have a Sally shaped mould on mine :rofl: I've been a busy little bee today though sorting everything out... again... I've been getting told off by Mike all afternoon telling me to leave it all for him, but if I wait for him I'll be waiting forever! I reckon if I didn't ask him to do things they would never get done! He lacks initiative and sometimes I want to throttle him... I can promise you that if he helped me today and I asked him to put something away he'd ask 'Where do you want me to put it?' Every bloody time :dohh:
> Anyone elses OH's like that?
> 
> I think I'm starting to get fed up with this whole being pregnant thing... LO is lying head down and everytime I have to bend to pick something up I feel like I've got a pole shoved up my backside :rofl: And her bloody elbows don't half hurt lol... I love her millions, but I want her out now please :D

thank you lovely.. aww, we should keep our body moulds forever! hehe! 
bless you, glad you got lots done, and i agree with you, if you left it all to OH, you'd have no idea where everythin was afterwards! hehe! yeah my OH is like that too.. :hugs: he tries to help, but in the end he just makes it worse! hehe!!
i'm fed up too sal! now that i know the exact date he's coming i dont want to wait!! :hissy: i'm fed up of worrying, being on bed rest, being kicked and constantly peeing...i love him, but he's annoying! hehehe! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

maddiwatts19 said:


> i love him, but he's annoying! hehehe! :rofl:

I know EXACTLY how you feel :rofl: Especially today... It's gotta be good knowing exactly when your LO is coming, but then I suppose without the little extra anticipation it must be quite frustrating... I suppose its like waiting for Christmas... It takes forever to get here!!! He'll get here though and you'll wonder where the time went!!! 

It seems to be dragging for me now... It seems like forever away til I meet my girly :cry:

x


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> i love him, but he's annoying! hehehe! :rofl:
> 
> I know EXACTLY how you feel :rofl: Especially today... It's gotta be good knowing exactly when your LO is coming, but then I suppose without the little extra anticipation it must be quite frustrating... I suppose its like waiting for Christmas... It takes forever to get here!!! He'll get here though and you'll wonder where the time went!!!
> 
> It seems to be dragging for me now... It seems like forever away til I meet my girly :cry:
> 
> xClick to expand...

hehe,i'm glad i'm not the only one!! hehe! bless you!
yea it is, its also really annoying because i really wanted a natural birth for my first baby...:cry: oh well, he's the one that matters. and he needs to be here safe and sound. 
aww hun, i know it doesnt feel like it, but it really isnt THAT far away! she might be good and come early so you dont have to wait (but not too early ofcourse!!) xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmm mince pies! (particularly my mom's homemade ones... yummy)

:hugs: Good morning lovelies! 

Caitlinsmummy - :hugs: You go right ahead and moan! We're all here to listen and support. It must be tough - not only are you dealing with the aches and pains of 3rd tri, but running round after Caitlin too! My sister is 28 weeks pregnant and has a 2 year old girl, so must be dealing with some of the same things you are. I take my hat off to you - I don't think I could cope half as well as you are hun!

Plumfairy - So glad all went well at the MW and that LO is measuring as normal :hugs: I know what you mean about a little porker though; we got measured at 29 weeks and were 29cm, but it feels like Peanut is definitely a porker :rofl: Love your photo, too!!! MMMMM gingerbread!! Blobs or not, will be deeeeeeeee-licious! (Can you tell I'm writing this at breakfast time? Thought not -- I'm hungry all the time :rofl: )

Dee - I'm so glad you have your section date and that you've been feeling well hun :hugs: So exciting to know it won't be that long and little Harley will be snuggled in your arms!

Laurie - we have 2 more days!! :happydance: We'll make it, you and I - watch out for us soon - we'll have the baking bug too :rofl: Mmmmm... all I can think of now is making shortbread and maybe some mince pies mmmmm (I feel like I'm almost drooling here now LOL)

Sal - hope all goes well with your blood tests today :hugs: Thinking of you. You're not a chicken at all.... I'm not so keen on needles either!

Maddi - what a fab day yesterday was for you! :hugs: I'm so glad you got to go out :happydance: and that everyone made a fuss over you (as well they should!!!!)

I'm going to make an Anna-shaped mould on the sofa over the next couple of weeks - that sounds GOOD! :rofl:

Today is my last day in one of my branches, tomorrow the last day in the other one. Fortunately not a lot is expected of me the next couple of days, so it's easier on me than it has been. I am finding it difficult to believe it's 7:45am as I type this though -- Peanut has had me awake since 3:30am, and have managed to lie in bed till just after 7am, but it's still so DARK out there that it could just as easily still be the middle of the night! I have to keep looking at the clock to make sure I'm not up WAY too early for work! :rofl:

Have a good day ladies - love to you all! :hug:


----------



## lauriech

Hevz said:


> I don't like
> 
> mince pies
> 
> Christmas Pudding
> 
> Christmas cake
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You'd think I would lose weight over Christmas but I bulk up on choccy instead:blush::dohh::rofl::happydance::cloud9:

Me neither! I'd like to think that'd help with not adding extra pounds that I don't need BUT I love sweets/choccies too so I just fill up on those instead - ha ha! I'm gonna be the size of a house by February!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Morning All,

How are you all today? I'm counting down now til 6pm tomorrow - just need to finish work!!!! 

How you doing Anna? Sorry to hear you're awake all hours hun :hugs:

Maddi - I'm really pleased you got to 'pop' out and have your self esteem boosted! Just be careful to take it easy girliy! Make sure OH looks after you!!

Sal - I get this instinct kick in every couple of weeks where I completely re-arrange everything in the nursery (no need to really!!!). I get too carried away though, moving furniture etc! I want to start washing bambinos clothes but think it may be a little early yet - got 7 and a half weeks to do it yet!!! I might do a couple of bits though for my hospital bag, just in case!

Caitlinsmummy - how are you doing today? Not too achey I hope! Did you manage to have a good rest yesterday?

Plumfairy - how are you today misses? Have you done anymore baking? I want some gingerbread!!!!!!! 

Dee - are you having a good day today? I love the name Harley by the way!

Sorry if I missed anyone :dohh:

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I hope you have a good last day at the branch youre in today! Not too much longer to go now and you'll have all the time you want to make your shortbread and mice pies :D Hope you have a nice easy day today hun :hugs: 

I didn't get to make my mince pies yesterday because I was too busy sorting everything out, but I had a dream about making those Jamie Oliver ones last night, so I think I better get on it today!!!

LO had me awake this morning too! I had an alarm set for 7 and half past, but Evie beat them to it lol! Of course I just had to wake Mike up to let him know that she was a wriggly girl and insisted that he got the camera out to record my wiggly bump :muaha: There are some points where it looks like she's gonna break through my tummy!!!

So, my arm is going numb and I havent freaked out yet! So far so good! Now all I have to do is get to the drs and let them take the blood lol! I'm feeling good about it... I know I wont be able to feel it... And even if I can it's all going to be over with in a minute or two so I don't really have any need to panic! I'm quite proud of myself for the fact that I'm not hyperventalating :rofl: 

I'm going to get dressed now and start to make my way up to the Dr's soon... Wish me luck ladies! 

Lots of love and :hug: to the Feb Mums xxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Anna, I hope you have a good last day at the branch youre in today! Not too much longer to go now and you'll have all the time you want to make your shortbread and mice pies :D Hope you have a nice easy day today hun :hugs:
> 
> I didn't get to make my mince pies yesterday because I was too busy sorting everything out, but I had a dream about making those Jamie Oliver ones last night, so I think I better get on it today!!!
> 
> LO had me awake this morning too! I had an alarm set for 7 and half past, but Evie beat them to it lol! Of course I just had to wake Mike up to let him know that she was a wriggly girl and insisted that he got the camera out to record my wiggly bump :muaha: There are some points where it looks like she's gonna break through my tummy!!!
> 
> So, my arm is going numb and I havent freaked out yet! So far so good! Now all I have to do is get to the drs and let them take the blood lol! I'm feeling good about it... I know I wont be able to feel it... And even if I can it's all going to be over with in a minute or two so I don't really have any need to panic! I'm quite proud of myself for the fact that I'm not hyperventalating :rofl:
> 
> I'm going to get dressed now and start to make my way up to the Dr's soon... Wish me luck ladies!
> 
> Lots of love and :hug: to the Feb Mums xxx

Good Luck Sal! I'm sure you'll be fine girly xxx


----------



## lauriech

Me again girls!!!!:dohh:

I have booked my hair appointment for monday now (do you remember I was thinking about taking my hair a red shade?).

Thing is, I'm blonde at the moment and don't want a total shock but really fancy taking the plunge!!!! I know I'll change my mind once it's red!!!!!

I think red hair with celebs is really 'in' at the moment, but I could be wrong!

Any thoughts? I know I still haven't posted a pic on here yet so you can't judge but I've really got this on the brain at the moment!

Let me see what I can do about a pic - may have to wait until tonight though.

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

good luck sal i hate needles as well you are so uch braver than me i've my glucose test tomorrow and i've put it off twice so far so i've got to go tomoz. 
Laurie I'm glad you love lil harleys name as most people think it's strange, we are bikers so to us it makes sence, our last name is dixon so i'll have an harley dixon, and to shut someone up the other day i was very crude after a cross examination about his name i said " well some ride harley davidsons and some lucky girls will get to ride my harley dixon".
I'm a bit gutted today as i passed my driving test 2 weeks ago and my bump is now to big to fit behind the wheel of my lil corsa so looks like no driving for me till lo is born but other than that i'm brill, it's karlums last day of school which can only mean 1 thing XMAS IS NEARLY HERE.


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> to shut someone up the other day i was very crude after a cross examination about his name i said " well some ride harley davidsons and some lucky girls will get to ride my harley dixon".
> I'm a bit gutted today as i passed my driving test 2 weeks ago and my bump is now to big to fit behind the wheel of my lil corsa so looks like no driving for me till lo is born

Ha ha ha ha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That had me laughing out loud in the office!!!!!!!!!! I love the name and your reason for picking it! I bet you shut the person up who quizzed you on your LO's name :rofl:

Congrats on passing your driving test hun! Sorry to hear you won't be able to drive for a few weeks - just think, you'll be so proud to drive when LO is born and to take your kids places!!!!!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Right - I have a pic I found on the work computer from a year ago (god I wished I looked like that now....I'm a bloody heffer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have gained SOOOOOO much weight!!!! :cry:).



I'm the one on the right, the woman behind me I used to work with (bet she'll be happy that I've posted a pic of her on here!!!).

I will add a bump pic when I can!

xxx

Edit - this is another of the red colours I like as it's got a few highlights in it: https://www.estatevaults.com/bol/ Lindsay Lohan.jpg


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thanks girls :D I had the tests and I was fine! I got a little worried just before she did it, but that was nothing compared to how I usually am!!! The nurse said to me that 'the cream doesn't really make any difference...' Well considering I had the blood taken at half 10 and I still cant feel anything on my inner elbow I would say it does make a difference :rofl: Hopefully everything comes back fine and dandy!! 

Good luck with your test tomorrow Donna! Hopefully everything comes back A OK! It's awful having things like that done, but it's there to make sure everythings rosie with Harley! I agree with Laurie about the name choice! It's an awesome name! I'd have loved to see the look on that birds face when you told her about the lucky girls lol :rofl: 

Congrats on passing your driving test too hun! I wish I had the guts to learn to drive! Since I've been with Mike I've had one or 2 experiences that have put me off for the time being lol!!! 

Laurie the pic of you is fab! I bet you look nothing like a heffer and you look gorgeous! I feel like the size of a house today... but my bump is looking nice and big :D I love the colour red in the link you posted! I think a colour like that would really suit your skin tone.. It'll look lush! I dare you to do it!!! Check out how grown up I am :rofl: 

I think I'm gonna start playing about with my hair again as soon as some of my really short layers grow out... I've had a similar hair style for a while now and it's beginning to do my head in... I'll have to start having a think about what I want to do to it... 

Have any of you been getting people telling you that you're going to go into labour by a certain date or they think you'll be so many days over due... I'm getting it quite a bit now and it's starting to get on my nerves a little lol...

Hope everyones enjoying thier Thursday :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Thanks girls :D I had the tests and I was fine! I got a little worried just before she did it, but that was nothing compared to how I usually am!!! The nurse said to me that 'the cream doesn't really make any difference...' Well considering I had the blood taken at half 10 and I still cant feel anything on my inner elbow I would say it does make a difference :rofl: Hopefully everything comes back fine and dandy!!
> 
> Laurie the pic of you is fab! I bet you look nothing like a heffer and you look gorgeous! I feel like the size of a house today... but my bump is looking nice and big :D I love the colour red in the link you posted! I think a colour like that would really suit your skin tone.. It'll look lush! I dare you to do it!!! Check out how grown up I am :rofl:
> 
> I think I'm gonna start playing about with my hair again as soon as some of my really short layers grow out... I've had a similar hair style for a while now and it's beginning to do my head in... I'll have to start having a think about what I want to do to it...
> 
> Have any of you been getting people telling you that you're going to go into labour by a certain date or they think you'll be so many days over due... I'm getting it quite a bit now and it's starting to get on my nerves a little lol...
> 
> Hope everyones enjoying thier Thursday :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Hi Sal,

Glad the needle didn't hurt this morning! I used to crap myself when it came to injections/bloody tests but I've had so many this year that now I just 'get on wth it' - well kinda, I hate them but put on the brave face!!!

Sal - I am a heffer now. Seriously I think with the two pregnancies I have put on about 4 stone (since that pic!!!). Not good!

I'm loving the red hair but think I might find it a bit of a shock (I always do when I change my hair and hate it for days!!!!).

How long/short is your hair Sal? What are you going to do with it? Any ideas?

On dates etc, the only person that has tried to guess when I'll give birth is my mum but then we both discuss it! No one else has said anything yet *she touches wood*!

xxx


----------



## Bounty2009

My baby (boy) is due in Feb too! First one! So excited. Im 30 weeks gone now - havent had many bad side effects but im so big now im finding breathing a little difficult. Anyone else had that.


----------



## pookies24feb09

I think i've probably put on that much weight with just one pregnancy :rofl: I'm so getting back nto shape after LO is born... I'm hoping I'm going to be run off my feet for the majority of the time and that will help towards shifting my tum!

At the moment my hairs a little longer than shoulder length... it's never usually this long, I just got fed up of having it the same length all the time and the same style... It's never the same colour for very long so thats not a problem lol... I don't have a clue what to do with it though... I don't have a fringe so I could get one cut in... They seem to make a big difference even though its such a small change... I'll have to go to the hair dressers and have a chat with them! I think when Evie is here and my hormones have settled, I'll change the colour of mine... not sure what yet... hmmm

LOADS of people keep saying things like 'you'll have the baby on the 22nd of feb...' or 'I think you'll have her 2 weeks late...' etc etc... its cute, but everyone seems to be doing it lol...

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Bounty2009 said:


> My baby (boy) is due in Feb too! First one! So excited. Im 30 weeks gone now - havent had many bad side effects but im so big now im finding breathing a little difficult. Anyone else had that.

Hi Bounty :D Welcome to b&b! I find breathing a bit of a pain if I'm lying on my back but a pillow or two usually sorts that out! When in Feb are you due?

x


----------



## lauriech

Bounty2009 said:


> My baby (boy) is due in Feb too! First one! So excited. Im 30 weeks gone now - havent had many bad side effects but im so big now im finding breathing a little difficult. Anyone else had that.

Hi Bounty!

Welcome to BnB :hi: What date in Feb are you due and I'll add you to the list!

Glad to hear you've not had many side effects either! I'm really struggling with my breathing too - especially at work when I'm talking to people.

xxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> At the moment my hairs a little longer than shoulder length... it's never usually this long, I just got fed up of having it the same length all the time and the same style... It's never the same colour for very long so thats not a problem lol... I don't have a clue what to do with it though... I don't have a fringe so I could get one cut in... They seem to make a big difference even though its such a small change... I'll have to go to the hair dressers and have a chat with them! I think when Evie is here and my hormones have settled, I'll change the colour of mine... not sure what yet... hmmm
> 
> xx


So when are we gonna see a pic then??? You said if I put a pic up, you would!!!!!! C'mon Sal!

What colour do you think you'll change your hair to?

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Bounty2009 said:


> My baby (boy) is due in Feb too! First one! So excited. Im 30 weeks gone now - havent had many bad side effects but im so big now im finding breathing a little difficult. Anyone else had that.

Hi and welcome

Glad to hear you haven't had many problems with the pregnancy. I got shortness of breath too, baby's pushing all your organs out of the way so he/she can have lots of room! :D xxx


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Bounty2009 said:
> 
> 
> My baby (boy) is due in Feb too! First one! So excited. Im 30 weeks gone now - havent had many bad side effects but im so big now im finding breathing a little difficult. Anyone else had that.
> 
> Hi and welcome
> 
> Glad to hear you haven't had many problems with the pregnancy. I got shortness of breath too, baby's pushing all your organs out of the way so he/she can have lots of room! :D xxxClick to expand...

Hey misses! How you feeling today? How's Caitlin?

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v165/44/30/662645425/n662645425_582550_9040.jpg
This was taken about this time last year... its about the best I can do for a pic at the moment lol... 

I'll have another root around in a bit... There have to be more here somewhere... It's just a case of finding them :dohh:

Edit - I may have been slightly drunk when this was taken...


----------



## Plumfairy

Just had to add this pic... My sister just sent it to me from when I visited her a few weeks back....

Its quite strange seeing the size of it compared to a normal belly!!!

Excuse the scraggy old jim jams and messy hair by the way... I dont always look that scruffy!!! :D
 



Attached Files:







Me,Lu&Bubs.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Plumfairy

Wow love the lippy pookies!! :D Lookin gooood! ;) Right, seeing as all you ladies are planning on getting fancy hairdo's then I think Im going to have to serioulsy consider it too!! Dont want to do it after babys born cus Ive heard that if you do that Baby might not recognise you!!!! :( x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Plumfairy said:


> Wow love the lippy pookies!! :D Lookin gooood! ;)

:rofl: Barry M for the win!!! 

That pic of you is too cute! Sometimes I think mine still just looks like a bloaty belly not a pregnant one... Yours DEFINITELY looks like a pregnant tum! You don't look scruffy!!! Wish I looked like that when I'm having my scruffy days lol...You should see the state of me sometimes... I look like worzel gummidge :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Maya - you look absolutely fab in that pic - not scruffy at all! How come syou have so many lovely pics of you!!!!!! OH never takes pics full stop, I wish he'd take some as keepsakes though!

Sal - you look fab too (even though you may have been a tad drunk!). My pic on MSN I'm drunk too! 

So Maya - what are you gonna do with your hair? I'll feel bad if I change mine back to blonde when bubs is here - I want him to recognise me!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bounty2009 said:
> 
> 
> My baby (boy) is due in Feb too! First one! So excited. Im 30 weeks gone now - havent had many bad side effects but im so big now im finding breathing a little difficult. Anyone else had that.
> 
> Hi and welcome
> 
> Glad to hear you haven't had many problems with the pregnancy. I got shortness of breath too, baby's pushing all your organs out of the way so he/she can have lots of room! :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey misses! How you feeling today? How's Caitlin?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Hey hun :hugs:

I haven't been too bad today, went into town with my mum but didn't stay long as SPD started playing up :( Bought a support belt from Mothercare got it home and tried it on and though it was a load of poo so took it back lol :) 

Bought Thomas some tiger slipper/booties and bought Caitlin a miss santa outfit for her Christmas party on Saturday :) Cant wait to see her in it :happydance:

She's currently stood holding the singing Rudolph and singing Jingle Bells for daddy on camera :D So cute bless her. 

Think we're both in a better mood today thankfully :) Thanks for asking hun. 

xx

Hows everyone else doing today? We're just about to take Caitlin up to the in laws coz she's staying tonight, I may call in at karaoke to say hi and merry christmas to my friends then it will be home and bed :) xxx

PS I bought myself a bra and thong set for £4.50, felt like treating myself :) Hopefully it fits!!


----------



## dippy dee

hi bounty and welcome xx


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Have any of you been getting people telling you that you're going to go into labour by a certain date or they think you'll be so many days over due... I'm getting it quite a bit now and it's starting to get on my nerves a little lol...
> 
> Hope everyones enjoying thier Thursday :hugs:
> 
> xxx

hi sal, my mom announced yesterday i was going to go over by 3 days, i'd only just told her my section date:rofl: she won't belive i'm having section at 38 weeks


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Evening girls! :hugs:

One more day to go!! :happydance:

Sal - I'm so proud of you hun! Knew you would be just fine!! The vid of wriggly Evie must be adorable, too! That lippy is stunning - and you are so pretty! :hug: I've not had anyone telling me yet when they think I'll give birth - but I'm sure it will come!!!

Laurie - that red shade is FAB! I agree, it would suit you well. You're gorgeous, btw (and you are NOT a heifer, so there! :hugs: )

Donna - Try not to worry too much about your test tomorrow; am sure you will be just fine sweetie. I LOVE the name Harley and why you and your OH chose it; and he's going to be a real heartbreaker, I know it! Shame about not being able to drive at the moment, but WELL DONE on passing your test! :happydance: And you really did well to shut that person up! :rofl: I loved your reply!!!!! Still chuckling now!

Bounty - Welcome to BnB and to Feb Mums!! :hugs: Looking forward to nattering with you and getting to know you. I get breathless climbing the stairs; even one flight is enough to have me huffing and puffing these days :rofl:

Plumfairy - I love the photo! You don't look scruffy - you look cute! :hugs: Bump is so lovely!

Caitlinsmummy - I'm so glad to read that you and Caitlin are both better today - been worrying about you both! :hugs: How cute is that - singing for her daddy! Hope you enjoy the karaoke tonight and saying hi to your friends. Bet the undies you treated yourself to will be fab and all.

I think I'm going to spend a bit of time on BnB tonight, then have a lovely bath and read my book for a while - just lazing about, really! 

Love and :hug: to all the Feb Mummies!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thanks Anna :blush: That pic was taken a while back... have changed a little bit... lost the peircings and the lippy lol!!! Speaking of wriggly Evie... the little bugger hasn't stopped all day! It's been awesome because she's not hurting this time :rofl: I tried having a nap today (LO kept me up til gone 1, then woke me up before 7 and insisted I stayed awake...) but my little princess wasn't having any of it :muaha: I wouldn't change it for anything though as much as I moan about her! 

How was work? Hope it was a nice easy day for you!!! One more day at another then you're off :happydance: Are you feeling more festive yet? I think I'm beginning to lose it again... Still haven't managed to make my mince pies :hissy: The thought is there though :rofl: 

Glad to hear you're feeling better Caitlinsmummy! Aww, that's too cute - Caitlin sounds like a little star! the slippers and the little outfit sound so cute! Can't wait to be able to dress my LO up in things like that! I've been so tempted to buy little santa dresses, but forget that she's not quite here yet :dohh: 

I think tonight I'm gonna have a soak in the tub and relax!!! I've got some bubble bars from lush sitting in my bathroom cabinet that I bought when I 1st found out I was pregnant... I think it's about time I use them... 

Hope you're all enjoying your evenings so far :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## VicLl

I've been missing out on this thread, don't know why! I just thought today, it's only 5 weeks until baby is classed full term! WOW it's gone so fast!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm finding its gone super fast... It's starting to slow up a little now though I'm finding... I just hope it doesn't completely drag towards the end! I'm already impatient enough :rofl:

Donna, your mother sounds like mine would be :rofl... When I told her I was engaged she didn't believe me... It took her a few months and one day she said 'Oh, so you are engaged then...' She's a silly moo sometimes!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi VicLI - jump on in and natter away with us! Always great to have another Feb mummy on board! :hi:

Sal - work was nice and laid back today, and tomorrow promises to be more of the same :happydance: Going out for a meal on Monday with the girlies from the office, so that will be nice too. Still not feeling festive, but I guess that won't come till we finally get the tree put up! :blush: I know - we're leaving it late! :rofl:

Yup - I find that this pregnancy has flown over; it seems like yesterday we got our :bfp: and were telling the family.... and now it's just about 9 weeks till Peanut's here!


----------



## dippy dee

So girls what do you think of this hair style, i've a round face and am on the chubby side as you can see in my pic.


----------



## dippy dee

https://beauty.about.com/od/hairstylephotogalleries/ss/roundfa_8.htm


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> So girls what do you think of this hair style, i've a round face and am on the chubby side as you can see in my pic.

Is there a link missing Dee? By the way - is your name Donna, not Dee?

You are NOT chubby at all hun! Far from it!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> https://beauty.about.com/od/hairstylephotogalleries/ss/roundfa_8.htm

Whoops! Missed that..... :dohh:

I love it - absolutely fab hun! Go for it!!!! xxx


----------



## dippy dee

laurie i love you, lol i put the link on the next 1 down as i forgot it on the first, it's https://beauty.about.com/od/hairstylephotogalleries/ss/roundfa_8.htm

My name is donna but everyone including my mom calls me dee, so i answer to either.


----------



## dippy dee

that's it then asd soon as xmas is out of the way i'm having it done, bye bye vile hair, god i hate mt hair, it's that thick it takes me 3 hours to dry it properly and half attempt to sttraighten it. yippie i've found THE style


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Donna, that hairstyle is FAB - go for it, girl! :hugs: Think it would look gorgeous.


----------



## Mommy09_JCT

*I'm 31 weeks due february 21st*


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Mommy09_JCT -- welcome aboard! :hi: 

You've got the same due date as me! :happydance: How have you been feeling throughout your pregnancy?

Looking forward to having a natter - jump right on in; the more the merrier!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Donna, I think that style will look gorgeous on you hun! Hmmm thats pushing me to look for styles now :D 

Glad it was an easy day for you in work today and will be tomorrow too Anna :D I'm going to see a friend of mine on tuesday and can't wait! The only thing I have up at the moment Is a tree... I just can't be bothered to put anything else up... :rofl: So lazy... 

I was so hoping to have a nice relaxing bath, but to lay down to soak, I'm finding it a bit hard now... Specially pulling myself back up... its not fun lol...anyone else having this trouble?

xx


----------



## insomnimama

I find I have to roll over onto my side and then push myself up with one arm- getting up from lying on my back is v. difficult and causes my abs to bulge in an alarming way :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh yes, I'm having that trouble too!!! It's okay getting into the bath, but pulling myself back up to a sitting position and then standing to get out of the bath is a different matter altogether! :rofl: I'm sure if any environmentalists could see me, they'd summon Greenpeace to get me back to the open seas!! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Anna you made me LOL!!! It can't be that bad... I probably look much the same!!!

Insomniamama, mine do the same thing... If I thought my belly looked weird before, It looks even worse now :rofl: 

Usually Mike is the poor sod thats got to try and help me out of the bath... He must have arms of steel... 

I've noticed I've got new stretchies coming :D I'm quite happy because it means my tum is getting bigger :D Hope they don't get to be the size of the original ones I have  Even the Midwife commented on how big they were :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Thanx anna i'm deffo going to get it done going to try get it done by new year so it'll be new year new hair cut, but saying that i've nothing planned for jan so might plan it for the first couple of weeks and might plan a few other pampering things as well.
Sal we need to find you a hair style, i'm hard to get a style i like as i'm round raced and also if i look at styles you either have some size 0 skinny thing wearing the hair or it's the vicar of dibley size and i'm kind of in the middle as i WAS a size 16 and was just getting into a size 14 bafore i got preg but i do have a mummy tummy as i like to call it so will never be a size 0.Welcome mommy09 i look forwads to nattering to you, i'm due my section 3 days after your due date, wow i love knowing what date i'm going to have him now.
Insomnimama i know how you feel, when i'm in bed i have to do a 10 point turn just to roll over onto my side and as for baths i don't have one withoput some one in the house being able to rescue me if needed.
So i've got to start fasting from 10, wow do these people not know how much i LOVE food??? then i've got the joy of them stabbing me with needles in the feet/legs as i have no veins in my hands/arms, when i had jack i had the canular in my neck and wow that was terrible.
I've a terrible head ache so will get checked in the morning as my bp was up yesterday but it came a bit lower after an hour so i hope it's not back up now.


----------



## pookies24feb09

I really feel for you Dee! Hopefully those needles wont be too bad and it will all be worth it :hugs: Let us know how you get on with it! 

I'd be crap at fasting! I ate a chicken dinner (1st time in god knows how long) at about 4 and I'm hungry again now... I'm gonna have to go hunting soon... Really fancy canneloni, but not enough to do my hair to go get some lol... I'll make do with some sweets instead... :rofl:

Oh Anna I forgot to mention the other day that I saw Reeces pieces in Tesco the other day... I was dribbling looking at them... I didn't know they did them over here... I thought it was just nutrageous and the peanut butter cups... i NEED them... lol...


----------



## AnnaBanana9

OMG!!! Reeses Pieces!!! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them! Next to Reeses Peanut Butter Cups, they're my favourites!! :rofl:

I can't wait till I'm eating peanuts again, so I can have some!


And now I'm hungry too :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I have some Haribo strawbs if you want some lol...


----------



## dippy dee

well girls i've stuffed my face fasting due to start in 20 mins so i'm off for a big drink of juice then off to bed. Speak to you all when i get back, have a lovely day tomorrow ladies. xx


----------



## moo2

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm sure if any environmentalists could see me, they'd summon Greenpeace to get me back to the open seas!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good luck for tomorrow Dee :hug: I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Ugh... At the moment I would quite happily kill for an Italian BMT and all the subways around me are closed and I don't know if I'm allowed one :hissy: It sucks :cry:


----------



## sammie18

mmmmm yummmy subway!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thinking of you today Donna hun :hugs: Know all will go well.

Mmmm Haribo strawbs. Thanks Sal! :happydance:

Ooooh, Subway would be yummy RIGHT NOW - even though it's 7am! :rofl:

LAST DAY TODAY!! :happydance: I'm so excited right now! I think the thought of holiday alone is enough to make me feel more Christmassy today.

Sammie- how are you and Allison doing hun? :hugs: Been thinking of you!


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Maya - you look absolutely fab in that pic - not scruffy at all! How come syou have so many lovely pics of you!!!!!! OH never takes pics full stop, I wish he'd take some as keepsakes though!
> 
> Sal - you look fab too (even though you may have been a tad drunk!). My pic on MSN I'm drunk too!
> 
> So Maya - what are you gonna do with your hair? I'll feel bad if I change mine back to blonde when bubs is here - I want him to recognise me!!!!!!!
> 
> xxx

Laurie - Well my mum took that one when we went to london the other weekend... Nathan would NEVER take one of me...He's faaar to busy!!!! :( Most of the ones I have of bumpy are ones that Ive taken myself at a stupid angle... Hence usually a big long arm in the pic too hahahah!!! I want some more full body pics to remember my bump by, and also to put on the fridge once babies born to try and stop me raiding it!!! 

I think I'll just have my hair re-highlighted.. Its looking abit grown out and probably have my fringe cut again. I like having a wonky fringe, so maybe go for that... I'd like to keep the length though..

That red colour is completely stunning, and you're guna look like a total yummy mummy with it and pushing your stylish pram about too!! Hot stuff!! :D Will it take alot of upkeep though, having roots touched up etc? 

Sooooo... less that a week til Xmas and I duno wbout you girlies, but I cant wait!!! :D Must get dressed now as I've got parentcraft at 9.30!! Yaaay!! Have a nice day girls! Hope you're all well!! 

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## lauriech

Morning girls!!!!!!

How are you all today?

Anna - our last day :thumbup: I still have the 30th to work, but as previously said, that might not happen!!!!!! I'm still excited..... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Maya - do you not think red hair and an orange funky pram might be a bit over the top?!!!! Ha ha. Definately a statement! Yes, the root upkeep will be a nightmare - you're right! I do colour it now though so I'm kind of used to doing my roots HOWEVER with a baby in tow and not being able to get to the hairdresser as much as I'd like it might be hard work! Hmmmmm.......

I have my hair curly today (as I did yesterday) and I actually quite like it. It ltook me no time at all to do! I don't think OH likes it but the more tired I'm getting, anything that makes my life easier is working with me! I was ready for work so quick this morning!!!! I'm not sure red curly hair would look right?

Dee - good luck today with the needles :hugs: and that hairstyle is lovely! Will you have your hair coloured or highlighted as well?

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Mommy09_JCT said:


> *I'm 31 weeks due february 21st*

You're added to the list hun :happydance: - if you know what you're having, let me know and I'll update you to team blue or pink!

Don't foget to add your Feb Mums badge xxx


----------



## dippy dee

hii ladies i'm home, I HATE NEEDLES 3 attempts to get blood, i've got a nose bleed just my luck they can't get blood then all the sudden i've loads pooring out my nose.
well all done so next lot of needles are my pre op on 11th feb.
mmmmmmmmmm subway, i am starving after fasting so i think i may go get one, 
good luck all you ladies going on mat leave today. xx


----------



## Dizzy321

morning ladies :) hope you and bumps are well, I am feeling happy today now my OH is home for xmas for 2 weeks wahooo! finally we can spend quality tiem together as a family! and he just brought me a hot cheese and onion pasty and a fresh cream donut for breakfast/brunch LOL :blush::blush: was worth it though xx


----------



## pinkmummy

I've had an iced split from greggs everyday this week so far :blush:


----------



## insomnimama

Last day before Xmas vacation! Wooooooo!!! I cannot tell you how much I need this. (Wait, you're the only ones who actually understand how much I need this).


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> hii ladies i'm home, I HATE NEEDLES 3 attempts to get blood, i've got a nose bleed just my luck they can't get blood then all the sudden i've loads pooring out my nose.
> well all done so next lot of needles are my pre op on 11th feb.
> mmmmmmmmmm subway, i am starving after fasting so i think i may go get one,
> good luck all you ladies going on mat leave today. xx

Im awful for bloods too hun :hugs: they usually have to resort to my hand which really really hurts :cry: 

When I went for my bloods to be done on the 28th my midwife said 'Oh no you have the awful veins don't you? We could never get blood out of you this time, what do you think the chances are this time? :( '


----------



## Hevz

VicLl said:


> I've been missing out on this thread, don't know why!


I was just thinking that:dohh:


----------



## VicLl

I am just so hungry today. My weight has stayed the same for the last few weeks but at this rate it's going to zoom up! Anybody else getting really hungry?


----------



## insomnimama

It's hibernating time! :rofl:


----------



## VicLl

I'd love to hibernate for a while!!!!! The sleepiness is returning now too!


----------



## dippy dee

EATING AND SLEEPING SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.
Caitlins mum it's horrid when they remember you for them reasons isn't it? With my i'm dreading when i have my section as they will have to canulate in my neck or legs/feet, it's putting a downer on something that should be a good thing, i'm thinking of asking for the spinal and then they can get my veins in my legs/feet without me being in pain and panicking.
It's my wedding annaversary on tuesday and then xmas thursday i love xmas week


----------



## Hevz

VicLl said:


> I am just so hungry today. My weight has stayed the same for the last few weeks but at this rate it's going to zoom up! Anybody else getting really hungry?

Do you know....I usually do but I find it hard to get an appetite at the moment:dohh:. I usually eat even if not hungry too but I simply can't do that at the moment.

I weighed myself last night and am 3lbs less than I was at the beginning of pregnancy....I normally put on about 3 or 4 stones:rofl:. As I'm about 5 stones overweight though I don't think there's any need to panic:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## VicLl

I've put on 2 stone 5 pounds. I put on 2 stone of that really quickly though. I put on about 2 and a half - 3 stone last time round so I think it will be the same this time. I lost 1 and a half stone in the first two weeks after Amelie was born.


----------



## dippy dee

i've put on about 10 stone haha, actually i've not weighed myself since i was 13 weeks and then i had lost weight, i know i've not gone to bad on all the eating as i'm only just growing out of my pre preg trousers/jeans so i must of lost some and then put it back on but to be honest i'm not that bothered, i'm a busy mom who will soon be b'feeding and if it comes off it comes off if not i'll live with a bit of extra padding or as i like to say built in central heating.


----------



## lauriech

Anna - it's finally over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm just about to leave now. I've had a mission today - sorted everything out I can possibly think of and cleaned/tidied the office like you wouldn't believe (why I'm nesting at work I have no idea???!!!!!!!! :dohh: just didn't want anything left so I couldn't be blamed I guess). 

Anyway - we can get all Christmassy too like all the others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

lauriech said:


> Anna - it's finally over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> I'm just about to leave now. I've had a mission today - sorted everything out I can possibly think of and cleaned/tidied the office like you wouldn't believe (why I'm nesting at work I have no idea???!!!!!!!! :dohh: just didn't want anything left so I couldn't be blamed I guess).
> 
> Anyway - we can get all Christmassy too like all the others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


*WE MADE IT, LAURIE!!!!!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Two whole weeks off now!

I did shed a tear or two this afternoon - my co-workers presented me with a huge bouquet of flowers (was informed that baby presents are forthcoming, since I'm not actually going on maternity leave till the end of Jan; I'm just going to a different branch for my last 4 weeks of work). The lovely lady who cleans our branch knitted two GORGEOUS baby blankets for Peanut, too - so soft and snuggly. :cloud9:


I last was weighed in mid-November by the MW, and at that point had only put on about 6 lbs (granted, I'm at least 5 stone overweight, so the less weight, the better :dohh: ) I am due to get weighed again on the 2nd of Jan when we're in for our next checkup - feels like I've gained more now!

And I'm ALWAYS hungry these days!!!! Hubby just brought me some scrummy cheese and biscuits -- I love Bowland cheese these days. For those of you who don't know it, it's Lancashire cheese with cinnamon, apples, and raisins in... MMMM very moreish!


----------



## Vivanco

i finished work todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! 

MATERNITY LEAVE here i comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray!!! :happydance: Congratulations Viv!!


----------



## VicLl

Congratulations all those who have finished work!


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> i finished work todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> MATERNITY LEAVE here i comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Now get them feet up and rest. :hug:


----------



## Vivanco

I need a rest DD was sick ALL NIGHT long!!! OMG i am exhausted, missing my christmas night out with work but i couldn't leave her with anyone else while she is poorly as OH is at work!!! Too bloody tired to go anyway!!! This baby is really hurting my rib as he's breech!! Little monster man!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening ladies :D 

I've missed a bit today....

Dee, you're a braver woman than I am. I would have freaked out and not let them touch me... Hope it wasn't too bad for you though :hugs:

Glad you finally made in Laurie and Anna :happydance: Bet you can't wait to get your feet up and chillax!!! 

I know what you girls mean, I'm always hungry! Can't get enough grub it seems at the moment... I've not gone up any dress sizes or anything, but havent got a clue how much I weigh... Too scared to look :rofl: 

I'm shattered today... LO started to kick crap out of my just as I was drifting off last night and had Mike's snoring waking me up at all hours... Got a bit fed up and hormones got the better of me so was a bit weepy :blush: 

I'm a little sad today. My cat is poorly at the moment :cry: She's lost a bit of weight, is breathing very heavily and is leaking from her back passage (sorry if thats TMI). We're trying lots of different food etc to see if it helps and have been avoiding taking her to the vets incase we're told she has to be put to sleep. I know it's so selfish, but I can't bring myself to do it. I know it kind of sounds like we've condemned her because unless we take her to the vets we're not going to know whats wrong, but her sister had to be put to sleep in 2005 as she went the same way and it turns out it was cancer... I've been googling like crazy trying to find out if theres something less severe wrong with her... She's almost 17... Maybe it's just old age...She doesn't seem to be in any discomfort and apart from the weight loss etc, she's still her usual self. She still has an apetite too. I just get a feeling that it's not going to be good news... I'm such a sucker for animals and get so upset over things like this... Hormones not helping at all... Im not going to get away with not taking her much longer I don't think... :cry: 

Sorry for the moan girls... Just feeling a bit rubbish I suppose...

Oooooh on a happier note.... I got my subway for lunch today :happydance: It was sooooooooooo good... 

Have any of you girls eaten salami during your pregnancy? I'm dying for some and I'm not sure if I should or not... 

Hope you're all enjoying your evenings!!!

:hug: 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sal, just wanted to send you some love and :hug: It's so hard when a beloved pet is ill - they're part of the family. Thinking of you and your kittycat - please keep us posted on how she is.

Glad you got your Subway at last hun!


----------



## VicLl

Vivanco, it sounds like you've got your hands full, I hate it when my little one is ill, rather it be me. xxx

I'm sorry your cat is ill pookies. We love these pets like family hey. xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Vivanco said:


> i finished work todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> MATERNITY LEAVE here i comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Yaaay!! Nice to see you on the feb mummies thread my fellow ttc buddy! Hope you're well? x x x


----------



## Vivanco

Those were the days lol ttc!! lol 

Not too great antibodies a pain in the ass but u know, keeping my chin(s) up lol 

Hope ur well chicken x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thanks girls! I'm such a sucker for animals. It breaks my heart to see her not being so well... I was getting teary eyed when I saw a stray the other day. Mike and I went to McDonalds to get some of the yummy cheesy dippers and there was this poor soggy cat in the car park, picking at scraps off the floor. I wanted to take him home... Already had a name picked out for him too :rofl: I used to have a LOT of hamsters because we'd go to pets at home and I'd see them in their tanks and feel so sorry for them I'd buy them... How daft am I??? lol! 

Lol Anna the subway was sooooo good... It was like heaven on a stick! Can't remember the last time I ate something that has left me feeling so satisfied... and it was only a sarnie :rofl:

It sounds like you had a lush last day! A nice bouquet of flowers AND baby pressies to follow... Lucky you!!! 

I'm getting a little more excited about Christmas now I think... Can't wait to give everyone their gifts and have lots of yummy party treats and nibbles :D I'm going to be giant at this rate and I don't care :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Thanks girls! I'm such a sucker for animals. It breaks my heart to see her not being so well... I was getting teary eyed when I saw a stray the other day. Mike and I went to McDonalds to get some of the yummy cheesy dippers and there was this poor soggy cat in the car park, picking at scraps off the floor. I wanted to take him home... Already had a name picked out for him too :rofl: I used to have a LOT of hamsters because we'd go to pets at home and I'd see them in their tanks and feel so sorry for them I'd buy them... How daft am I??? lol!
> 
> Lol Anna the subway was sooooo good... It was like heaven on a stick! Can't remember the last time I ate something that has left me feeling so satisfied... and it was only a sarnie :rofl:
> 
> It sounds like you had a lush last day! A nice bouquet of flowers AND baby pressies to follow... Lucky you!!!
> 
> I'm getting a little more excited about Christmas now I think... Can't wait to give everyone their gifts and have lots of yummy party treats and nibbles :D I'm going to be giant at this rate and I don't care :rofl:

I am so much like you, i have had to stop falling in love with every pet i see, i've 2 dogs, a parrot, a guinny pig, and 100's of tropical fish, we lost our cat and 1 of our other dogs :cry:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh i'm sorry about your cat and dog :hugs: I said to Mike that after Nasty (sick cat) and Luigi our other cat, I don't want any more pets :( It's awful when something happens to them or being the person that has to decide whether to put them to sleep or not... It's harsh! 

xx


----------



## Vivanco

Forgot to say last night, my maternity pressie from work was a beautiful blue moses basket with stand, it's really padded and beautiful!!! :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Vivanco said:


> Forgot to say last night, my maternity pressie from work was a beautiful blue moses basket with stand, it's really padded and beautiful!!! :happydance:

Oh how lovely of them! :D I didnt get any maternity pressies!!! :cry: x x x


----------



## Vivanco

AAAhhhh thats not good! My sister is my deputy manager so she knew what i wanted, but we buy for everyone, but there are only about ten or so of us! It's the safari moses basket from babies r us 

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Collections/Safari-Friends/Safari-Friends-Moses-Basket(0032613)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Viv, hope your little one is feeling better today! :hugs:
What a lovely gift that was! I haven't had my baby gifts from work yet, since I'm technically not on leave yet, but I do know we're getting the Jungle Chums bedding set from Babies R Us among other things :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Good morning ladies i hope we are all well today, i'm harrassed i've just nipped to morrisons to get some milk and yoghurts and wow there was grannies fighting over stuff and it was so packed, we're not going food shopping until tuesday and i'm dreading it, people were bumping into me and 1 hit my bump with his basket so i quickly paid and got out of there, i want to do online shop but dh said no so i'm not a happy bunny.
Debs i have my changing mat etc in that range, how's your little girl today? Enjoy your first day of mat leave.
Plum fairy i'll get you a maternity pressie.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Plumfairy - I'm so sorry that work didn't get you a baby present. That's just not nice! :hugs:

Donna - I'm dreading going food shopping for Christmas. Think we're going to brave Asda one REALLY early morning (like 3am!) so that it's quieter. Thank goodness for 24 hour opening! Hope you are okay after getting bumped :hugs:


----------



## VicLl

Oh no was the shopping that bad! I've got to go tomorrow to get ours and I'm dreading it. The only other day I could go would be Tues and it'll be even worse then!!!!!


----------



## pinkmummy

We're going on Tuesday too, but if one person pushes me I'll say something lol :D A pregnant woman with a screaming kid is not a good person to pick a fight with! :D 

I never got anything from work either, infact I never even got the usual yearly Christmas pressie (Chocolates and wine) coz I finished in November :( Shocking if you ask me, but never mind.

We're off into town soon then taking Caitlin to an Xmaspartyand to see Santa so will be out most of the day x


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh god Donna what a nightmare!! Im just off out to tescos just to get some gift tags and recycle my glass jars before xmas and i bet it'll be heaving too... If anybody bumps into my bump there'll be serious trouble!!! Am going to do my main food shopping on monday late I think... Tescos is 24hr so perhaps it'll be quieter then... But I bet everybody has that idea!! grrr!!! 

Vivanco - I cant get that link to work... Will try again later. Instead of being upset that I didnt get anything I've decided I dont mind, as we've got everything ourselves anyway! I work with a bunch of blokes, so they dont really think too much I guess hahaha!! 

Right... Must help OH buy his mother a Christmas pressie now!!! Oh the joys!!! In my oppinion he should have to do it himslef, not drag me round the shops!! I ache so bad today and these bloomin braxton hicks period pain things are doing my nut!! 

Have a nice saturday girls x x x x x x


----------



## Vivanco

Im gonna go with that range for his room now, just the border and a few bits not every little thing they do in it!! DD is fine and dandy 2day, very happy, she didn't get up till 9am so i am very pleased too!! Need to brave wilkos soon!! might get greggs for lunch! mmmmmmm :happydance: Just took a pic of Georgia, she is loadssssssssss better, just a little bit of like a heat rash from her temperature. x
 



Attached Files:







Georgia (102).jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dippy dee

Hi anna i'm ok thankyou after the bumping thing just very angry about it they didn't even appologise,
Vic i'm going on tuesday as i'm hoping it won't be to busy as most people are still at work tuesday, well that's my thought anyway and if not god help them.
kelly i know what you mean about shopping with a screaming kid, jack is a terror when we go shopping but i now take a pen and let him draw on the cereal box's that we put in the trolley, we used to take paper but that was to flimsy for him so now he used a sturdy cereal box, i think i may split the list into 2 so dh can go 1 way and get 1 lot of stuff and me the other then meet at the tills, i've done my list for the food and it is rediculouse thank god xmas is only once a year.
Plumfairy my mom went last night at 4 and it was packed, i think if we go just around tea time when everyone thinks it'll be packed so they avoid it i bet it will be empty.
Debs your dd is so pretty even with heat rash, we got a lie in as well today jack got up just after 9, i'm usually up at the crack of dawn and ready to take on the world but lately all i want to do is sleep even when i wake up i'm still tierd.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good luck to you lovelies braving the stores today! :hugs: You're braver than I am! Folks better give the bumps a wide berth, otherwise there'll be trouble! :gun::grr:


----------



## Vivanco

Im not going!!! Lol cant be bothered. OH has been sent on his way from work, only need more wrapping paper and wash tablets, one more load of washing and i will see the bottom of my basket!! Made my own gift tags, printed some wallet size pics of DD on card, Done!! Got my comfy trousers and t shirt on! Bliss x


----------



## VicLl

My auntie went shopping today at 7am, she's mad! She said that alot of the shelves are empty! I've been feeling a bit rough today and if I'm feeling this way tomorrow I'm going to hate doing the shopping.!!!!


----------



## Vivanco

Did mine online, coming in the morning, so relieved, Georgia cant last doin a normal weekly shop!! She wants to walk and starts reaching for things to put in the trolley!! I end up with stuff flying everywhere, little sod!!! Lol :rofl:


----------



## VicLl

I normally do ours online but thought as it's the Chrissie shop I'll go and get a few extras. My little girl is going to my mum's for the afternoon. She'd be a little devil, she's so excited about Christmas.


----------



## Vivanco

It still took me 2 hours to do it online, went through every shelf with a fine tooth comb, spent a fortune!!! I used to get really irritated by children playing up in asda! Now that child is mine! :rofl:


----------



## VicLl

I know what you mean! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## moo2

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well? :hugs:
I've been writing out my Christmas food shopping list today, I'm running the gauntlet at Sainsbury's on Monday... I wish you all luck with your supermarket raids! I don't think many people can tell I'm pregnant as my bump isn't that obvious so if they do bang into me they'll think I'm a nutter if I go off on one!
DH has been very good today, he got up early and cleaned the downstairs of the house. He's done a fab job on the kitchen bless him. So as a reward he's just gone off to the pub to watch the footie. I'm really grateful he's done the worst of the housework as I couldn't face it today. I've come down with a cold so I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself. I've still got MS but all the coughing is making me sick more often and every time I cough/sneeze I pee myself! Oh the joys of pregnancy... I must smell like a bag lady... :rofl:
Just off to prep dinner for when DH get s back from the pub, then I'll be settling down to watch the dancing... How times have changed, my mates are all off into town tonight for a Christmas do :dohh:
Enjoy your Saturday evenings Feb mummies xxx


----------



## VicLl

Enjoy your evening Moo. I'm sorry you still have MS. My o/h did the washing up for me today before rushing off to work. Bless him.

Yeah times change with pregnancy and kids, I too will be spending my evening in front of the box! xxx


----------



## Vivanco

Ahhh my OH washed all the sicky bedding from DD tummy bug bless him, we are lucky aren't we!! Although it seems every man and his dog is out tonight!!! Feel a bit left out but OH is off to work, gonna bath DD and then order a massive take away just for me! Not sure what to have yet. Yum!!! Starving!!! Want it now but i want all my little evening jobs done 1st! x


----------



## dippy dee

my dh doesn't do house work, his saying is he cleans the cars and motorbikes and i do the house kids, shopping etc etc, i've decided i'm going to brave the shops tomorrow and go shopping i am so not looking forwads to it but at least this way what i don't get tomoz i can get tuesday.
My back is killing me but i'm loving it i know i'm strange but this is my last pregnancy so i'm determined to enjoy it, even the sore bits. I know why it's hurting it's because i was sat in the car for over an hour going over to my sil to try bang dh and her heads together, it worked so is worth the pain


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I can't face doing the Christmas food shop yet, and I don't have a toddler to cope with on top of being pregnant! Think we're going to descend on Asda and Sainsbury's on Tuesday.

:hissy: I'm hungry and can't find something I fancy to eat! :hissy: I hate this indecision of mine!


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> Feel a bit left out but OH is off to work, gonna bath DD and then order a massive take away just for me! Not sure what to have yet. Yum!!! Starving!!! Want it now but i want all my little evening jobs done 1st! x

So hun what did you have from take away? i've just had a kebab and then blackforest gateau and i think i might be full.


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I can't face doing the Christmas food shop yet, and I don't have a toddler to cope with on top of being pregnant! Think we're going to descend on Asda and Sainsbury's on Tuesday.
> 
> :hissy: I'm hungry and can't find something I fancy to eat! :hissy: I hate this indecision of mine!

If in doubt what to eat then eat everything, :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Hope you all had a lovely today hunnies!!

We popped into Darlington so I could get some stuff from mothercare and some raspberry leaf tea, then took Caitlin to the Christmas party (Which she loved!) She sat on the bouncy castle most of the time :rolleyes: 

Then we decided to brave Morrisons to get our shopping. Parking wasnt too bad. Got the trolley and some stupid old man stopped infront of me with his trolley and I pushed it straight into him! I then walked past and he said 'well don't say sorry' I turned around and said if you didn't stop walking all of a sudden I wouldnt have pushed the trolley into you you silly old git!' and walked off lol. So I was in a bad mood from the start haha.

Then as we were coming out Chris was pushing the trolley and a woman was walking right down the middle and she suddenly stopped too and Chris walked into her. I told her if she concentrated on what she was doing and didn't suddenly stop she wouldnt have caused a pile up, silly woman! ARRRGGGHHHH Im so glad that its over! 

Chris's mum is going shopping sometime this week so we've asked her to get our veg as we've got everything else and I dont think I have the patience to go shopping again! 

Chris usually works Saturday nights doing disco's at the club but when he weent over to set up (he starts at bout 9.30 - 10 but sets everything up earlier) they told him they don't need him on Saturday's anymore! On the plus side means taht we have our Saturdays night back again which is nice coz I hate him going out at 9pm and leaving me in the house on my own till 12pm :(

So think we're gonna have a pizza tonight and watch a DVD when Caitlin goes to bed.

Hope you all have a lovely evening! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Donna, I think I might just eat everything! Will definitely stop the indecision :rofl:

Kelly, I'm so glad Caitlin had a great time at the party. So sorry about the idiots in the store though :hugs: That's the bit I'm dreading about doing our shopping this week.


----------



## Vivanco

dippy dee said:


> Vivanco said:
> 
> 
> Feel a bit left out but OH is off to work, gonna bath DD and then order a massive take away just for me! Not sure what to have yet. Yum!!! Starving!!! Want it now but i want all my little evening jobs done 1st! x
> 
> So hun what did you have from take away? i've just had a kebab and then blackforest gateau and i think i might be full.Click to expand...

I think chinese...........runs upstairs and throws Georgia into bed and grabs the phone! :telephone:


----------



## pinkmummy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :rofl: Donna, I think I might just eat everything! Will definitely stop the indecision :rofl:
> 
> Kelly, I'm so glad Caitlin had a great time at the party. So sorry about the idiots in the store though :hugs: That's the bit I'm dreading about doing our shopping this week.

I did that today too :D I kept nibbling on Caitlins party food haha Im currently eating a bag of wotsits and Im staring at a twix haha.

Good luck hun, unfortunately I have no patience when it comes to people like that lol


----------



## lauriech

Evening girlies!

How are you all?

I've been shopping to town today and food shopping too. Went to town early so wasn't that busy but food shopping - NIGHTMARE! So glad we're going to my parents for Christmas this year.

Anna/Viv - how does it feel to be free from work? I feel a huge weight off my shoulders.

My LO has the hiccups :baby: - he seems to get them at least twice a day...poor little so and so! 

Hope everyone is well? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Vivanco

I really like my job so a bit wierd actually, i have been doing whichever hours i want for the last 3 weeks so it's been good. It's not like last time where i hated my job and could just laze around all day, still have to get up etc in the mornings with DD!! Although we are keeping her 2 days at nursery so she doesnt have too much unsettling to her routine, she loves nursery x


----------



## lauriech

You lucky so and so! I wasn't enjoying my job at all and the hours were just doing me in so I feel like this huge weight has been lifted but I'll still be up with OH in the mornings I think. I'd feel guilty if I didn't and want to keep to a routine going too.

x


----------



## VicLl

lauriech said:


> You lucky so and so! I wasn't enjoying my job at all and the hours were just doing me in so I feel like this huge weight has been lifted but I'll still be up with OH in the mornings I think. I'd feel guilty if I didn't and want to keep to a routine going too.
> 
> x


You enjoy the break and have lots of sleep-ins! I would if I could. I wished away my maternity leave last time, you need the rest when the new baby comes. You won't get any sleep then. Enjoy pampering yourself xxxx


----------



## Vivanco

4 de


----------



## Vivanco

It's really hard with a little one!! I wished it away last time too!! Complained of being bored, ohhh to be bored now!! lol! Nevermind.
Nothing compares to the tiredness once baby is here so i know im not really that tired now!!! DD goes to bed at 7.30 and i usually follow at 8 or 8.30!!! Im such a party animal!!!! :sleep:


----------



## VicLl

I know it's so different this time around. I remember sitting doing pedicures and putting my feet up. Now it's in and out of the shower in 10 minutes and then keeping up with a toddler all day. Still it'll be even more hectic in a few weeks!


----------



## lauriech

VicLl said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> You lucky so and so! I wasn't enjoying my job at all and the hours were just doing me in so I feel like this huge weight has been lifted but I'll still be up with OH in the mornings I think. I'd feel guilty if I didn't and want to keep to a routine going too.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> You enjoy the break and have lots of sleep-ins! I would if I could. I wished away my maternity leave last time, you need the rest when the new baby comes. You won't get any sleep then. Enjoy pampering yourself xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks!

I won't wish away maternity leave - I will make he most of my time before LO arrives, but don't want to become a lazy so and so either. I know it's going to be a shock to the system and very tiring when LO arrives but I'm soooooo looking forward to being a mum - I've wanted it ever since I can remember so I'm not going to moan about being bored now - just make the most of the time before he's here.

x


----------



## VicLl

Yeah treat yourself lots! It is amazing when you have your little one but you don't get the time to yourself for a while. xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Laurie - I know exactly what you mean about being off work; it's a huge relief. I do love my job, but it's been VERY difficult what with the state of the economy... so hard to have to tell my lovely customers when I can't process a mortgage application for them :cry: I've actually shed tears right along with my customers. The stress was getting to me, so it's good to have a break. I won't be interviewing customers again till after maternity leave in August, so my last 4 weeks of work in January will be a bit easier on me emotionally, I hope!

I really am dreading that food shopping still!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm feeling like I should be black and blue today - Peanut has been SO active - bump has been wriggling all over the place! :rofl: Chris and I have had lots of giggles watching Peanut, but now I'm a bit achy!

:hugs: To my lovelies!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Laurie - I know exactly what you mean about being off work; it's a huge relief. I do love my job, but it's been VERY difficult what with the state of the economy... so hard to have to tell my lovely customers when I can't process a mortgage application for them :cry: I've actually shed tears right along with my customers. The stress was getting to me, so it's good to have a break. I won't be interviewing customers again till after maternity leave in August, so my last 4 weeks of work in January will be a bit easier on me emotionally, I hope!
> 
> I really am dreading that food shopping still!!

Tell me about it - as you know I work in a similar industry and this whole year has been VERY tough whilst pregnant.

It'll be nice for you to take a step back in Jan hun - you'll need it!

You all looking forward to Christmas girls?

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm ALMOST feeling Christmassy! Chris got the tree and decorations down out of the loft today, and I think tomorrow we'll decorate. Maybe then I'll feel full of festive cheer :rofl: I think I'm just slow off the mark this year cause usually by this time of December we're in Toronto with my side of the family.


----------



## VicLl

Must be very different for you then Anna. Just think girls this time next year we'll have babies on the verge of walking!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

You're so right VicLI - this time next year, Chris and I hope to be spending the holidays in Canada with Peanut --- my sister's expecting her 2nd just 3 weeks after us, so there will be TWO first Christmases to celebrate!


----------



## VicLl

That'll be so nice for you all Anna. They'll be friends for life too! xxx


----------



## lauriech

Anna, you got your decorations down!!! Hopefully you'll start to feel more Christmassy tomorrow then!

Your family are coming over whens bubs is born, aren't they? Bet you can't wait!

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: Yes, they've migrated from the loft to the living room! :rofl:

I can't wait to see my parents - it's been a year! They'll spend a fortnight here with us when Peanut is born, then go back to Canada to spend some time with my sister and her family when her baby is born.


----------



## VicLl

Your parents are having baby boom time, they're going to love it. My parents are really excited too!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

3 grandchildren in just over 2 years for my parents - very exciting times!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> 3 grandchildren in just over 2 years for my parents - very exciting times!

Oh wow! Bet they're over the moon Anna!

xxx


----------



## Vivanco

AnnaBanana9 said:


> You're so right VicLI - this time next year, Chris and I hope to be spending the holidays in Canada with Peanut --- my sister's expecting her 2nd just 3 weeks after us, so there will be TWO first Christmases to celebrate!

my sister is expecting her 3rd 3weeks after me!!! Yeah for sisterly pregnancies!! :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yeah indeed!! :happydance:

Time for me to curl up in bed with a book to read - will see if that helps my restless legs and aching back a bit.

Night night my lovelies! :hugs:


----------



## Vivanco

Night hun x


----------



## maddiwatts19

night! sorry i've been slack on the thread front ladies :blush: 
i'm an only child, so my parents are excited as this will be their first grandchild, but it will be MIL and FIL's 11th grandchild! hehe!! 
x


----------



## Vivanco

Ahhh special for your parents then hun, well still special for MIL and FIL but you know what i mean, my mum passed away when i was 16 and would love her to be around, felt the same with DD it's a bittersweet time, OH has sadly lost his dad too so we are a good pair! Didnt mean to put a downer on the thread there ladies! :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

Anna gtood night sweetie,
Debs i want a sister i've got 2 brothers 1 has 3 girls and the others are waitin for ivf.
Maddi your mil and fil are like my mom and dad they have 12 grandchildren and this 1 on the way, ( my 9 and my brothers 3)
Well girls i'm off for some sleep and the 100 wee runs i do in the night.
Sweet dreams speak to you all tomoz. xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

yea i know what you mean Viv!! not putting a downer on it at all!! so sorry about your mum and OH's dad... :cry: i'm the same, my nan died in august, and i wish she would be here to see her first great grandson born.. she knew we were expecting, but she couldnt hold on to see him. but i know she's looking down on us. just as your mum and mil are..:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> Ahhh special for your parents then hun, well still special for MIL and FIL but you know what i mean, my mum passed away when i was 16 and would love her to be around, felt the same with DD it's a bittersweet time, OH has sadly lost his dad too so we are a good pair! Didnt mean to put a downer on the thread there ladies! :dohh:

:hug::hug: i'm sorry this is a sad time for you, my mom has cancer atm and i want to make this xmas so special for her as i don't know what next year brings. :hug:


----------



## maddiwatts19

dippy dee said:


> Anna gtood night sweetie,
> Debs i want a sister i've got 2 brothers 1 has 3 girls and the others are waitin for ivf.
> Maddi your mil and fil are like my mom and dad they have 12 grandchildren and this 1 on the way, ( my 9 and my brothers 3)
> Well girls i'm off for some sleep and the 100 wee runs i do in the night.
> Sweet dreams speak to you all tomoz. xx

night hunny x x x


----------



## dippy dee

dh mom passed the month we concieved, special as we were trying and then the only month we didn't try through grief we caught with harley, she's still with us as she gave us our lil man xx


----------



## Vivanco

Your all so lovely ladies! I am off for a snooze, night night x


----------



## maddiwatts19

anytime Viv :hugs: night night..

i'm gunna go to sleepies now too! night night lovelies! x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Wow it's late! 

You're probably all tucked up in bed and I've only just got home :rofl: I've missed so much on here today it seems... Anyway hope you're all good and have had good days! 

Mike and I went out to pick up one or two little bits today, including some pretty new shoes pour moi :D I had to get some boots that I can just pull on because I can't do my laces any more :rofl: 

Thankfully Mike and I don't have to do much food shopping. We need some ingredients to make some yummy food Christmas Eve and thats about it! Good lcuk to those of you that still have to do it... You're all brave women lol! 

Anna and Laurie, I'm glad you're enjoying your time off work! You both deserve and need it before your LO's arrive! I hope it stays relatively stress free for you in your last 4 weeks Anna. In early pregnancy I used to get upset along side people I had to talk to on the phone and they'd only lost their mobiles or something silly, but it really used to get to me. I kind of know how you both feel in that respect :hugs: 

As I said earlier, Mike and I went shopping today then went to go see one of his friends bands play. It was a good night, but my feet are hurting now :cry: I was stood up most of the night because people were standing infront of me and I couldnt see a bloody thing! 

Something really got to me tonight... There was another girl there that looked a little less further along than me. She was with her OH and she was drinking with him... I know each to their own and it's not as harmful now as it could have been in earlier pregnancy, but still... I wouldn't dream of drinking anything.... Even if I did Mike would have had a go and I'd be in BIG trouble... Her OH was buying her the beer to drink... This is probably just me being a hormonal knob but it really pisses me off... My baby means far too much to me for me to even think about drinking... Hmmm... Just a little rant today :D

I was naughty today and had another subway :blush: They just taste so good!!! It's like I can't help myself... I've been thnking about what one to have tomorrow too... You have any ideas? 

Anyways, I hope you lovely ladies are all having sweet dreams!

Love and :hug: to you all xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning lovelies! :hugs: Hope everyone had a good sleep and that you all didn't have to do the wee run too much during the night! :rofl:

I had a lovely sleep for the first time in a long while - I think Peanut's VERY busy day yesterday must have tired him or her out, cause I had a quiet night with only 1 trip to the loo (heaven! LOL). 

Sal - so glad you and Mike had a good day out! Ooh, boots are an idea... I have trouble with laces now too (and putting on socks :blush: ) . Hope you put your feet up and rest today to make up for being on your feet so much yesterday! 
I would have felt really upset by that pregnant woman last night too - I am ranting right alongside with you, and I wasn't even there to see her! :rofl:
Ohhhh -- and it's not even 9am and now I want a Subway too! :munch: Sounds YUMMY. We're going out to the beach today for a walk and then to the pub on the seafront for a Sunday roast. MMMMMMMMM I think that will be about the extent of my exertions for the day, but really am looking forward to the fresh air (and the FOOD - did I mention the food? :rofl: )

I'm so enjoying being at home - it means I can play catch up on our thread here MUCH more easily - far easier than coming home after a day at work and finding pages of posts to read and comment on; I'm slow at the best of times! :dohh: :rofl:

Have a wonderful day sweeties, and talk later! :hi:


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning morning!!

Oh Anna - A nice roast in a pub by the seaside sounds just lovely! Just what I fancy! Maybe I can persuade OH to take me out for a roast at some point beofre babys here! 
Glad you're off work now too! What a relief ey!! 

Sal - Good one on the boots... I have some boots which are just pull on ones, but still can barely manage them and OH has to help me! I always refused I'd become part of the crocs phenomenan, but Im starting to think they may be a good idea!!! :rofl:

Laurie - Hows your weekend been so far me lovely? Hope you're feeling ok. Anymore thoughts on the old barnett? Im being crap and indecisive again and am now thinking maybe just go for a little trim.... :hissy: Ohhh Im soo rubbish!! I want easy maintenance hair from now on though!! Although dont want to look like a scruff bag because baby will look like someone elses with all her fancy clothes!! :D 

Well... On a different note... I slept awfull!! this couple have moved into one of the bottom flats in our block.. They are a right pair of scallys if you know what I mean.... First thing I saw when they'd just moved in was a great big cannabis leaf poster up on their wall through the window... never a good sign!! Well at about 3am I was woken by shouting and screaming and they were having yet another row.. I darent go and say something because Ive heard him using very aggressive language before and Im pretty sure he's violent towards her... Its a tricky one because I dont want to get involved, but also, Its not fair on my neighbours (they live directly 2 flats above them) as the've got a 3 week old baby. If its still going on when babys here I shall be banging on their door, but dont want to do that with my bump!! Some people ey!! They are obviously not meant to be together and dont have a functional relationship at all its pathetic!! Like something off Jeremy Kyle!!! Grrr!!!

Anyway.... Rant over... Sorry for going on.. Its not really of interest to anyone else, but I just had to let it out as OH is faaaaast asleep and slept all through it!! 

Hope you ladies have a nice sunday! Only 4 days til Christmas!! :happydance: 

Lots of love x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Maya - they sound like horrible neighbours! :hugs: So sorry you had a rubbish night's sleep sweetie. I don't blame you for not going round there... I would be frightened to, to tell you the truth. And don't ever apologize for ranting - it's what we February Mummies are here for!

Only FOUR days??? I'd better get a move on and put up the tree! :blush:


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Oh Maya - they sound like horrible neighbours! :hugs: So sorry you had a rubbish night's sleep sweetie. I don't blame you for not going round there... I would be frightened to, to tell you the truth. And don't ever apologize for ranting - it's what we February Mummies are here for!
> 
> Only FOUR days??? I'd better get a move on and put up the tree! :blush:

Thankyou! They are horrible indeed! Cant wait until we can find somewhere else to live! Dont want to be bringing baby into these kind of surroundings!!! Not nice at all and sooo not what Im used to as I lived in the countryside my whole life until we moved in here! 

Yes.. Just 4 days including today... Better get that tree up girl!! :happydance: Mines been up since the end of November... :blush: I know... Waaaaay to early, but I thought, why not!! Just this once!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## sammie18

My tree has been up a week befor thanksgiving lol I was bored :p so I put the tree up super early.... now i sit and wait just to take it down again lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know what you mean about less-than-desirable neighbours. When we first moved into our house 9 years ago, the next door neighbours were hellish. They have 4 kids, all who were teenagers or just about at the time - and they (all 6 of them) would drink and shout and eff and blind at each other all the time it seemed. The kids would sit on our garden wall with their friends and pull out flowers, kick footballs into the garden (and off the windows), and the parents and their friends would come home from the pub on a Friday and Saturday night in the summer with yet more drink and sit in the garden and eff and blind at each other some more (and throw lots of their empties into the surrounding back gardens!) A few of us ended up writing to the council to complain, and I remember the man shouting at me that I was a f****** foreigner and that if I didn't like how things were here I should f*** off back to Canada. I calmly told him that I do more to support the economy here than he has ever done (he had never worked at that point, figuring that the UK owed him a free ride). Since then, the abuse and noise pretty much stopped. Now that the kids are older, they spend their time going out rather than staying in screaming at one another, so life is a lot more peaceful.

:hugs: So, to cut a long story short, I sympathize wholeheartedly with you Maya!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh god that sounds like a complete nightmare!! Sounds like you handled them pretty well though! I hate confrontation of any kind, especially with people like this, who obviously are irrational and unreasonable!! I just feel bad for this girl... I've walked past their door many a time and heard him giving her alot of grief and using some foul language! The thought that he may be being violent towards her makes me feel sick.. But I dont feel like I can take it on to do anything about it. I might try and find out who their landlord is and make a complaint. I think thats the only way. x x x


----------



## danni2609

Morning ladies!! I also slept rubbish braxton hicks were keeping me up and then my 2yr old got in the bed too and was lying all over me!
Shes watching Nanny Mcphee now so im sat on the sofa having a rest. Its my 1st wedding anniversary today too i wanna go for a sunday lunch!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Maya - I think a complaint might be the way to go. I too hope she's not the victim of abuse :hugs:

Danni - Sorry you had a rubbish sleep hun :hugs: Congratulations on your first anniversary though!!!! :hug: Hope you enjoy it sweetie.


----------



## Plumfairy

I hope so too! Such a horrid thought!! :cry: Nasty man!! 

Danni - Congrats on your anniversary! Do you have something nice planned? Sorry you had a rubbish sleep! Hope you can regain some energy today!

x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Ladies! Hope you're all good today! 

Maya, I'm sorry you didn't sleep very well last night :hugs: Your neighbour sounds absolutely lovely! I think trying to find out who his landlord is, is maybe the best way to go about things especially if you think he may be abusive. Either that or you could try calling your local police station to complain, but stay anonymous. Hopefully you'll sleep better tonight hun!!! 

Anna, your day sounds perfect! Especially the food side of it :rofl: I don't think Mike and I are going to do much today... I'm so tired these days I don't have the energy lol... I'm bloody useless lol! 

Danni, I hope you have a great day today! Happy 1st anniversary hun! You have anything special planned? 

Ouchy, My hips are aching so much today... I think its from being on my feet all day yesterday, so it looks like I'm going to have to take it easy today... not that I need an excuse 

I'm SO looking forward to sunday dinner today... It's gonna be soooo good! 

:hugs: to all the Feb Mummies xxxx


----------



## Angelface

mmm... all lucky ladies that are going out for lunch, im making ours!! OH is at work till 5! 

im popping out to gt last min x mas presents!! then out again on tuesday for last min food bits!!

luckily our tree's been up since nov too, as i couldnt stretch if id left i any later!! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sal - :hugs: You make sure to take it easy today honey!

Angelface - You're braver than I am, heading out to buy last-minute presents! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Sal - take care today!! You don't wanna be tiring yourself out, you need all the energy you can get.

Maya - so sorry to hear about your neighbours hunny :hugs: hope you get it sorted soon. I would personally go the police as annoymous to complain about it. It's not fair on you and your neighbours having to put up with that. I know I'd have complained!

Anna - Did you enjoy your seaside pub lunch hun?

Well I think at this present moment in time my blood pressure is sky high. I was putting the clothes away earlier (upstiars) and Chris was painting a bit of the wall downstairs. He went outside and elft Cailtin in the house on her own! :shock: After about 10 mins I came back downstairs to find Caitlin stood in the kitchen covered from head to toe in white emulsion paint! It was all over the kitchen carpet (was greeen now white) all over the cupboards and there was a trail into the living room also.

I swear if I never cried I would have stuck my head through a window or something :cry: It's taken us 1 1/2 hours to clean it all up and it's still not properly cleaned up, we can't get it off the carpet properly :cry:

So as you can imagine my blood pressure was sky high scrubbing away at the kitchen floor for over an hour!

Caitlin's got a Christmas concert at church to go to tonight and I've told Chris I'm not going. He can take her with his mum and dad, I'm staying home and going to have a nice hour long relaxing bath and get into a nice warm bed and relax.

Phew sorry for the essay but needed to get it all out!


----------



## dippy dee

danni2609 said:


> Morning ladies!! I also slept rubbish braxton hicks were keeping me up and then my 2yr old got in the bed too and was lying all over me!
> Shes watching Nanny Mcphee now so im sat on the sofa having a rest. Its my 1st wedding anniversary today too i wanna go for a sunday lunch!

sorry you had a rubbish sleep hun, congrats on your wedding anniversary, it's ours on tuesday :happydance: 2 years this year.
sammie i know how you feel, my tree has been up for weeks now and the novelty has now worn off.
Well i was brave and have now done all my xmas shopping just salad to get on tuesday, i've woke up this morning and harley has really dropped low it's wierd so now i'm panicking, also my back is hurting me so much i could cry but it's all of my back not just the bottom, i did have a strange feeling my waters were goas if i was bulging down there :blush: these tablets have worked for so long now i don't know when they will stop, i just want to get to 35 weeks, that's the stage in my head that i have set and i'm aiming for, although getting past xmas and new year is my short term goal.
Hope all you lovely ladies have a stress free and lovely afternoon xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening girls! 

Kind of made sure I took it nice and easy today... Still wanted to go out for an hour or two though lol...

I'm going to see my baby sister soon. Havent seen her in a couple of weeks. I love seeing how chubby she gets over such a short space of time! Apparently she's a little madam now and has started screaming for attention... One of the many things I'm looking forward to when LO is here :rofl: 

Anna, I hope you enjoyed your walk and your lucnh today :D Mine was scrummy... Only LO is lying in an awkward positions so couldnt eat very much of it :cry: 

Caitlinsmummy, sounds like Caitlin is keeping you on your toes hun :hugs: Thank God it was emulsion though and not gloss or something. You might be feeling alot worse otherwise! I hope Chris did the cleaning up or atleast helped hun! I think you can hire carpet cleaners that should get it all out. You get them for a couple of days. Someone you know could use it one day and you use it the next. Cheaper that way! Make sure you enjoy your nice soak and chill out! Sounds like you need it babe :hugs: Ah, don't appologise hun... We all need a moan or a rant from time to time!!! 

Dee, I hope Harley stays in there for a few more weeks yet hun! Hopefully the tablets are still working and your waters don't go! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Hope you've all had good days so far! 

:hug: 
xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Btw Caitlinsmummy, I don't know what your name is lol... I've probably missed it somewhere on here... :blush: I know everyone elses, but yours I think! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Kelly - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: What an afternoon you've had!!! Caitlin is sure keeping you busy these days. I'm now thinking of the joys that await us all when our LOs become toddlers! Hope the bath and cosy bed relax you sweetie.

Donna - Hope Harley stays snug where he belongs for a few more weeks yet :hugs: Thinking of you always!

Sal - Lunch was SCRUMMY!!!! :munch: So enjoyed it. Glad yours was lovely too, it's just a shame you couldn't eat more of it (oh well -- will that mean another Subway? :rofl: ) Your baby sister sounds adorable!!!!! Enjoy your visit hun.

Hope all you yummy mummies have had good days today - I know mine has been. Just got up from a lovely little nap, and feel energized (for now!) and ready to start on the Christmas decorations later on with Chris.

Love and :hug: to you all!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Well there you have it, lovelies! I've finally gotten brave enough to ask Chris to take a bump photo of me :rofl: Figured it would be a good idea to have it as my profile photo, then you can remember who's nattering at you all! LOL

:hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Well there you have it, lovelies! I've finally gotten brave enough to ask Chris to take a bump photo of me :rofl: Figured it would be a good idea to have it as my profile photo, then you can remember who's nattering at you all! LOL
> 
> :hugs:

Yaaay! Fab pic Anna! Its really nice to see who we're speaking to! :D Bump looks absolutely fabulous! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

...her laptop is broken so she wont be able to get on BnB until she has her new one. She's having her hair done tomorrow though... :D We cant wait to see the new do Laurie!!! Hurry back soon! 

x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Thank you Maya!!! Took a lot of courage to post the photo, let me tell you. I'm glad I did though.

And thank you for letting us know about Laurie and her laptop trouble. Hurry back soon Laurie - miss you!!!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Im glad you did too! You look glowing! :D Right.. Im off to bed to watch a DVD now! Night ladies! We've made it through another week!!! Yippeeeeee! x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Night night sweetie - hope you rest well :hugs:


----------



## Poppeteer

Anna, quick post to say ur avatar pic is lovely hun! You look fab! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww.... thanks Poppeteer! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna you look absolutely gorgeous! Check out your bump :D It looks great!!! Ha ha funny you should mention Subway... Just got back from having my 3rd one in 3 days :blush: I think I need to slow down on this craving :rofl: 

Thanks for the update about Laurie, Maya :D Hope she gets her laptop soon... Can't wait to see her new do!!! How are things with you? Hope you slept better last night :hugs: 

My sister was too cute! She's so flipping chubby...I love it! I wanna squish her all the time :cloud9: She was laying in the moses basket shouting to herself until someone went over and looked at her then she'd start talking (well not talking or shouting like us, but... oh you know what I mean lol)... The expressions on her face we so funny... I'd love to know what she was trying to say... 

I'm looking forward to a nice warm soak in the bath now... I've informed Spikey Mikey that he has to be on stand by to help get me out :rofl: I need one of those things they used to get Willy out of the pool in Free Willy lol! 

Hope you're doing well :D xxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Thanks Sal!!

Your sister sounds SO sweet! :cloud9:

Enjoy your bath, sweetie. Make sure to tell Mike to have the winch handy and fend off Greenpeace! :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Shit, I just realised... I have to try and lay down to wash my hair... And then try and get back up... Ah, if I get stuck I'll start throwing things at the wall... Hopefully he'll have the common sense to come see if everythings ok lmao... If he can tear himself away from Guitar Hero :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

Girls Vivanco has gone into hospital she's having contractions, will keep you all updated, i feel for the poor girl with her anti bodies and all, i wish her all the best and hope they can stop labour


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thinking of you Viv! :hugs: Hope all is well hun.


Awww Sal.... make sure Mike helps you!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh no! Hope baby stays put a little longer hun!!! Thinking of you and LO :hugs: xxx

Anna, I managed without him lol... I tried calling him, but he couldn't hear me... silly billy! It's ok though, I'll make him make up for it :rofl: 

Evie wouldn't stop moving when I was in the bath! Was so cute... And Mike missed it all... Sucks to be him lol... 

All clean and ready for bed now :D 

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: You're right Sal - sucks to be him! :rofl: Glad you managed the bath okay sweetie.

Morning girls! :hugs: This is the best Monday morning I've had in months - cause I'm ON VACATION! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Felt wonderful to get out of bed this morning because I wanted to, rather than cause the alarm went off LOL

Just wanted to thank you lovely girls again for your support over my first bump photo. I feel so much more confident now, thanks to you all! :hug: I really appreciate it.

We're going to brave Costco today to see what they have that's yummy to munch on :munch: I've been rather peckish lately :rofl: Then I'm going out for supper with the girls from my branch - a sort of last-minute Christmas Cheer type of thing, and I'm really looking forward to it.

Love and :hug: to all the February Mummies!


----------



## Hevz

Hope Vivanco is ok....and baby is healthy[-o&lt;


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know Hevz - been thinking about her and her LO. Sending lots of love and good thoughts to them.
x


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning all! Any news from Vivanco? Hope everything ok with her and the little one! Thinking of you! 

Anna - Yaaay for waking up at any old time!! Its great! I found last week I was still getting up at my usual early morning alarm time, but now I've got used to the fact that I dont actually HAVE to get up so early! Its hard to adjust though... But I guess we shouldnt adjust too much... Its going to be one big shock to the system when we're woken at all hours!!! :D Hope you have a nice day tody and enjoy your meal with the girlies tonight. x x x

Sal - Your little sister sounds so cute! How old is she? I havent hardly had any contact with babies since being pregnant... I soooo want to get my hands on one for some practise!! Although I find myself very nervous with other peoples... Funny thing is, I know Im going to be absolutely 100% brimming with confidence with my own! :D Oh god Im all excited again!!!

Donna - Hows things with you and Harley? All good I hope? 

Hugs to all the Feb Mums on this monday morning.... 3 Days to go til Xmas..... ;) Anybody else got an advent calendar or just me??!! Hehehe!! 

x x x x


----------



## Hevz

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I know Hevz - been thinking about her and her LO. Sending lots of love and good thoughts to them.
> x

To be honest with her blood problems etc...I think bubs may actually be better to come out sooner rather than later in this particular instance. I do hope all is ok[-o&lt;


----------



## moo2

Thinking of you Vivanco, hope everything is going well xxx

Great pic Anna, I'm still not brave enough to one of me up!

Happy Monday to you all... xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Btw Caitlinsmummy, I don't know what your name is lol... I've probably missed it somewhere on here... :blush: I know everyone elses, but yours I think! xx

It's Kelly hun :)


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: viv hun, hope everything is ok with you and baby.

Well having a chilling-ish day today :) Caitlin is at my mums and Chris is off work so we getting last minute things done. I've just sorted out the boxes I had under my bed and I have loads of books to get rid of if anyone is interested! :D 

Chris has just finished putting the new curtains up in the dining room and is now starting on the living room. He has an appointment to get his hair done at 12.30 then we are popping into town for some more curtain hooks. Will probably get a couple of my cream cakes from gereggs too :blush: and I fancy chippies for dinner! :D Mmmmmmm yum yum.

Getting the rest of the washing finished before Xmas too. So will probably be on here most of the day selling my books haha :D 

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## VicLl

I really hope all is well with vivanco. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## sammie18

Blah my LEAST favorite day of the week....monday lol


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hey ladies :D Hope everyones enjoying their Monday!!!

Anna, your evening sounds nice! A friend is going to call round for a cuppa soon... Hopefully I can stay awake while she's here... I'm so tired today! 

Maya, My sister is 4 months old. She's so cute! I love babies... I've been baby mad these past 8 or so months lol... I'm looking after my cousin later on which should be fun. She's almost 4 weeks old...I can't wait! It's funny though because her due date wasn't supposed to be until the 10th of January! It's a bit mad!!!

Kelly, the cream cakes sound really good... The only thing I REALLY want to eat though is a sub lol... I'm fighting the urge to go out and get one! 

I've had an interesting day so far. I went to go visit my Great Nan in the home she's in. She's 95 and still has most of her marbles. She was saying how excited she is about the baby and was asking what we're calling her etc... There's a woman there that sits close to my nan all the time called Kitty and she's lovely but she has dementia so talking to them sometimes gets a bit confusing... Anyway today Kitty was sat with her family and I was talking to my nan and had to speak quite loudly because my nan is going deaf. Kitty started shouting at me from across the room to keep the noise down and was telling me that she's had enough of my arguing. I know it's not her fault, but I didn't know where to look. People were looking at me and I was trying to ignore it all... :blush: 

So... As I said, it was fairly interesting :rofl: 

How is everyone else enjoying their day? 

xxx


----------



## VicLl

I'm in a grumpy fed up mood today. Trying to pull myself out of it because it's Christmas, and that's my favourite time of year. I'm not feeling well, another cold coming I think and I've had so many bugs and viruses lately that it's depressing me. I've had to force myself to start making some dinner. I hate sounding like a moaning minnie too. I'm fed up of listening to myself!!!!!! I need a size 10 up the bum I think!


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Morning all! Any news from Vivanco? Hope everything ok with her and the little one! Thinking of you!
> 
> Anna - Yaaay for waking up at any old time!! Its great! I found last week I was still getting up at my usual early morning alarm time, but now I've got used to the fact that I dont actually HAVE to get up so early! Its hard to adjust though... But I guess we shouldnt adjust too much... Its going to be one big shock to the system when we're woken at all hours!!! :D Hope you have a nice day tody and enjoy your meal with the girlies tonight. x x x
> 
> Sal - Your little sister sounds so cute! How old is she? I havent hardly had any contact with babies since being pregnant... I soooo want to get my hands on one for some practise!! Although I find myself very nervous with other peoples... Funny thing is, I know Im going to be absolutely 100% brimming with confidence with my own! :D Oh god Im all excited again!!!
> 
> Donna - Hows things with you and Harley? All good I hope?
> 
> Hugs to all the Feb Mums on this monday morning.... 3 Days to go til Xmas..... ;) Anybody else got an advent calendar or just me??!! Hehehe!!
> 
> x x x x

Hi hun i'm opk thankyou and for now harley is behaving, i'm just resting as nuch as possible, i've been sending txt to viv to see how she is, just waiting for results off of her now.
Hope you are all well will catch up with you all later xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh Vic, I hope you feel better soon hun! Everyone seems to be getting ill now :( Moan as much as you like doll :hugs: 

xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Hope your feeling better soon Vic hun, there's nothing worse than feeling ill, being pregnant and having a toddler to contend with too!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Any news from Vivanco? Hope everything ok with her and the little one! Thinking of you!
> 
> Anna - Yaaay for waking up at any old time!! Its great! I found last week I was still getting up at my usual early morning alarm time, but now I've got used to the fact that I dont actually HAVE to get up so early! Its hard to adjust though... But I guess we shouldnt adjust too much... Its going to be one big shock to the system when we're woken at all hours!!! :D Hope you have a nice day tody and enjoy your meal with the girlies tonight. x x x
> 
> Sal - Your little sister sounds so cute! How old is she? I havent hardly had any contact with babies since being pregnant... I soooo want to get my hands on one for some practise!! Although I find myself very nervous with other peoples... Funny thing is, I know Im going to be absolutely 100% brimming with confidence with my own! :D Oh god Im all excited again!!!
> 
> Donna - Hows things with you and Harley? All good I hope?
> 
> Hugs to all the Feb Mums on this monday morning.... 3 Days to go til Xmas..... ;) Anybody else got an advent calendar or just me??!! Hehehe!!
> 
> x x x x
> 
> Hi hun i'm opk thankyou and for now harley is behaving, i'm just resting as nuch as possible, i've been sending txt to viv to see how she is, just waiting for results off of her now.
> Hope you are all well will catch up with you all later xxClick to expand...

No more updates hun? :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Just updated thread xx


----------



## dippy dee

oooo i've got an advent calender that's harleys that i have to eat for him of course. lol


----------



## pookies24feb09

I have an advent calendar... I didnt think about getting one for the baby too lol... could have had twice the chocolate then lol!!! 

Thanks for the update on Viv!!! 

Hope they get her the results she needs soon!!!1

xx


----------



## dippy dee

Anna you look lovely on your pic hun xx
moo it's your turn now, come on be brave and show us that bump xxsal it sounds like your day was fun, i love old people i see them out and about and just want to take them all home.vic moan away hun i like it when it's not just me moaning, and guess what IT'S CHRISTMAS xx
As for me i'm in trouble with myself, i allowed myself to get riled by a post which i vowed i wouldn't but i went shopping this morning and got the flowers for mil grave and it upset me, it's the first xmas without her and i miss her so much omg i've made myself well up again :cry: what makes it worse is that all my dh family are arguing over petty things like a headstone i mean wtf they never go to the grave me n dh go twice a week, then they moan as i was left mil car and dh got her parrot as he is the only one who can handle him, and they moan as they got £700, things and people are so petty and i think i came on here for a break and then got wound up by peoples comments, not to matter a glass of milk later and i'm ok, 
How strange it is i keep thinking this is the last xmas without lo, i'm worried about that as well lo that is, god my head is a mess tonight, sorry ladies i think i need chocolate and a good nights sleep. :hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee, hun I hope you feel better soon! It's not fair for your hubby's family to be arguing over a headstone. Especially if they don't visit the grave! It's ridiculous how they were miffed about what your MIL left you. Surely the important thing is that their mother has passed away and they should be remembering her and honouring her memory not worrying about what they got left! Ugh... Some peoples priorities are a little messed up! You should chill out and enjoy all the chocolates you want :hugs:

xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh Donna! Are you ok?! I think I may know the thread you're on about!!! grrrrr... Some bloody people ey!! Makes me mad!! I've just been sat here reading it almost in tears at how harsh some people can be!!! 

Im sorry you're feeling weepy! The fact that people are arguing about silly things like the headstone. Why dont people realise the things that really matter!! Lots of big hugs to you! I hope the chocolate and good nights kip make you feel better and that tomorrow brings less stressfull events. 

:hugs: x x x x x x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou girls, well i've just had a twix mmmmmmmmmmm and i'm feelin a little better, we're going up tomoz to spend a little time at the grave ( i like to tidy it up and make it look pretty) i think this will help me feel better, i'm then going to make sure i go see my mom as she has cancer so i try to see her everyday, lastly IT'S MY SECOND WEDDING ANNIVERSARY IN THE MORNING, so i'm going to give my dh loads and loads of cuddles. xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Happy 2nd anniversary hun! Hope you and DH have a good day :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Vic sweetie, you moan to us just as much as you like!!! :hugs: We're here for you!

Donna hun, I'm so sorry - I know how hard it was for Chris and I to face the first Christmas without his mum, who was a mum to me as well. :hug: Here if you need to vent or get things off your chest. And CONGRATULATIONS on your second wedding anniversary tomorrow!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Thank you for the update on Viv, too.

Not long in from a lovely night out with the girls from one of the branches I work at - we had a yummy Italian meal and then curled up in a cozy pub over the road (mmmm... orange juice for me! :rofl: ). They gave us a lovely wall hanging to fill with Peanut's firsts - first photo, first curl, hospital bracelet, note of first word, etc. One of the girls' daughters,who's 10, also gave us a handknitted cardigan and mittens for Peanut - it's utterly gorgeous! :cloud9: We're spoiled.

Going to catch up on what else is going on here at BnB -- Feb Mummies is always the first place I head though, cause that's where my girls are! :hug: Lots of love to you all.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I'm glad you had a good night hun! I could so eat Italian right now... I could just eat right now :rofl: I'm sending mike out for some canneloni... Mmmm :D The wall hanging sounds so cute! I have a little book that I get to start filling in soon that has all the firsts to go in it :D Only 9 weeks left and I get to fill it in!!! The cardigan and mittens sound adorable! I'm going to try my hand at knitting before little miss gets here... I'd love to be able to knit her first pair of booties or her first hat :D 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

GOOD MORNING YOU LOVELY GIRLIES, sorry i was a moaning minnie last night, hope you all slept well, xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee, don't appologise for having a moan or a rant! We all seem to do it from time to time and no one minds listening hun :hugs: Did you enjoy your sleep and chocolates last night? xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning morning!! :) Are you feeling better today Donna? Happy 2 Year Anniversary to You!!! :wohoo: Hope yoy have a lovely day! :D

Anna - Your evening sounds lovely! Souds like you got a nice bunch of colleagues there! Very thoughtful of them to get you such nice little gifts! :cloud9:

Sal - I started knitting a few things for bubs a while back... Turned out to be the worst mistake of my life... As soon as OHs Mum & Dad had seen this they started knitting like there was no tomorrow.... I now have a wardrobe full of cardigans and in the most horrible cheap wool in in the most horrible lemon yellow colour... So... Either keep it a secret or dont do it!!!! It would have been nice if they'd have used nice wool.. For the hat and Cardigan I made I used lovely Angora wool which came from the goats we used to have, so Its really soft and lovely and actually means something... Unfortunately they used cheap crappy acrylic stuff.. Not nice on babys skin!!!! :( 

Anyway I mustnt be ungrateful.. Some of the things they've made are quite sweet, like a some blankets etc, and I know a lot of work went into them... I think theres just something that makes me want to be the one to choose everything for baby as its our first, and Im frightened of people trying to take over... By they are issues I have to deal with I guess!!! 

Well... last night was one of the worst nights I've had since being PG and I really felt like I wanted baby to be out.. Was in so much pain with my back I was just sobbing. My belly felt like it couldnt possibly get any bigger and was totally squashing my insides and I just felt like I needed to vomit... Dont know if I was coming down with something, as at one point I was all shivvery too... Anyway... Managed to eventually get to sleep clutching onto OHs arm for dear life.... I think I just felt a little overwhelmed and it kinda hit me that Im having a baby, and actually frightened me too. Feeling bit better today, althoug still have a horrendously bad back... Its on my right side and very low down and sometimes causes my legs to go and I almost go tumbling to the floor..! I think I was silly yesterday and did too much hoovering and carried lots of shopping up to our 3rd floor flat!!! Stupid I know! I only have myself to blame!!!! 

Anyway Ive ranted for far too long now! I know we all have a moan sometimes, but I'll try not to make toooo much of a habit of it! Thanks for reading, if you've managed to get this far.......

x x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning my lovelies! :hugs:

Donna - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY sweetie!!! :cake: Don't you dare apologize for having a little rant - there's no need to apologize to us; we're all here to support each other :hugs:

Sal - Did you get your cannelloni last night? :munch: I'm trying to knit a blanket for Peanut, but I'm VERY slow and very much a beginner.... so who knows what it will look like if I ever get it finished! :rofl:

Maya - Sorry to hear you had such a horrendous night hun :hugs: I know what you mean about suddenly feeling a bit overwhelmed by the thought of being a mom! Night time is the time I tend to get slammed by these thoughts, too! Moan all you like lovely - we're here to listen! :hug:

It's a lovely sunny day here in the NE of England - REALLY must get organized today for Christmas. Think we're going to head out around 11pm to Sainsbury's and Asda for the turkey and vegetables for Christmas Day; I can't be bothered fighting the crowds! I also have to get some thank-you cards and deliver them at work, and we need to do some general tidying around the house. Ugh. Wish I had this nesting thing going on! :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooh, and I have Aquanatal this evening, too! :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, sounds like you didn't have a very good night at all last night hun! I've been quite lucky as my back isn't too bad any more. It's not good though that you're almost falling down because your legs go... It may be siatica... That used to make my mothers legs go... Can't be very nice at all :( I know what you mean about all your insides feeling squished though! Sometimes if I try to bend to pick something up, it feels like I have a pole shoved up my backside and I can't do it :cry: It's beginning to get like it now if I sit down too... Makes me feel like shouting at her to shift her arse!!! I hope you feel better soon and you don't come down with something :hugs: 

I think I'll leave the knitting to my mother and nan lol... I don't want to be overrun with baby things that she's going to hardly use/wear. Mikes nan was going to knit us some stuff, but she's got bad hands (I'm kind of glad for the reason above) but now we have to use to 'family blanket' from when his mother and her sister were babies. They've been sat in an attick for almost 50 years... It's the thought that counts though and it's not like we have to see her all the time... I sound really horrible now don't I.... :( 

It hit home for me yesterday that I'm having a baby and I have to look after her and make sure she stays ok... I was thinking that there's no way I can possibly do it! I was trying to wind my cousin and I couldnt do it. I thought I was going to break her... If I can't do that with someone elses baby how am I meant to be able to cope with my own??? I'm going to need all the help I can get I think! 

Phew... that was a bit long... 

Mmmm...Breakfast time soon :D

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I didn't get my canneloni last night :cry: I'm going to get some today for lunch though!!! I settled for lemon curd on toast and a yoghurt last night and it was soooo yummy lol... I don't think I've ever eaten so much in all my life... I seem to be constantly hungry!!! If I end up being HUGE I'm blaming baby :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmm lemon curd on toast. Yum! Making me hungry again, even though I've just finished breakfast! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Well, it's ALMOST lunchtime lol...I'm going to go get some breakfast then go get lunch :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooh! Good idea! Lunch! :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Sal i loved the chocolate and the sleep well what i got of it, oh well it's good training for sleepless nights, you will be a wonderful mummy it's different when it's your own for some reason, trust me this is my 9th and i am ok with other peoples babies but give me my own and it is so much easier.
MMMMMMMMMmm food i love food, we've just been to get my 2 youngests bikes from halfords and had to jack our 2 yo and he cried for the bikes after my poor baby i felt so guilty but only 2 days and he'll be playing on his, i can now say i am officially reqady for xmas now i just have to be patient enough to wait, i am terrible for giving presents b4 the time they are meant to be given, i am rather naughty lol
OOOOoo knitting i have done so much now i have given in, altough i am taking some into hospital with me when i have him as it helps eay the time away. I'm waiting for the sales to get the material to do his cot bedding etc.


----------



## Plumfairy

Well ladies... Ive had a productive morning! Have made a nice Vegetable soup for tonight. I feel like Ive just been stuffing my face with junk lately am worried baby will suffer the consequences.... Also have a lovely Apple cake in the oven so now Im putting my feet up with a hot choccy!! :D Feel like a total domestic goddess!! :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmmm that sounds delicious, Maya!!!! I've got what I need to make a lovely cream of leek and potato soup, as well as turkey and rice soup with the Christmas leftovers mmmmmm


----------



## Plumfairy

Cant beat a good old soup to warm ya cockles in the wintertime ey! :D Turkey and rice soup sounds yum!! Mmmmmm!! x x x


----------



## dippy dee

mmmmmmmm girls that soup sounds lovely, i like the sound of the turkey and rice one as i'm not much of a vegtable lover.
I'm sat here looking at a box of farero rocha that dh got me as a pressie and they are calling my name, i daren't eat them now after my gtt results, now i know i'm selfish as the first thingh i said today is what about xmas, wow mince pies tins of chocs, xmas pud n custard, and wow hot chocolate my craving of course, well i'm sure i can live 9 weeks without it all and just have a late xmas when lo is born and he'll be my present of course.
I don't know what to do for tea tonight, what's every one having?


----------



## Plumfairy

Having Vegetable Soup lol!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Plumfairy said:


> Well ladies... Ive had a productive morning! Have made a nice Vegetable soup for tonight. I feel like Ive just been stuffing my face with junk lately am worried baby will suffer the consequences.... Also have a lovely Apple cake in the oven so now Im putting my feet up with a hot choccy!! :D Feel like a total domestic goddess!! :happydance:

Im baking today too. Made shortbread biscuits and rocky road crunch bars yesterday. Going to make a victoria sponge and scones today. I love being all domesticated.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Mmmm I havent made minestrone soup in a while... I think it's about time I get cooking soon! I've just finished making the pastry for my mince pies and it's resting in the fridge now :D I'm being a good daughter this year and am making my mother some gluten free mince pies. The bought ones she can get tatse icky and she likes my pastry so will make her a dozen or so :D

I don't feel particularly great today. I'm always sleepy and really dizzy these days... I think my iron is a little low. Will find out soon when I get my blood results back! 

I've been naughty... I have some camembert in the fridge ready for tomorrow evening. I'm going to bake it for a while so it goes all gooey and yummy :D It should be safe to ear as it will be piping hot! I'm soooo looking forward to it! I'm gonna buy some french baguettes and dip that in it :D Mmmm!!!

I bought some rusks earlier... I ate 5 of them :rofl: I was starving and they were winking at me in asda :blush: 

Hope you're all good ladies :hugs:

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Look ladies i think this post should take us to page 100 yippie


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooooo i didn't take us to 100, lets get posting to get us to page 100,
any of you domesticated ladies have a good recipe for pastry as i make it and it goes all hard and dry.


----------



## sparkswillfly

You did push it to 100!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ohhh I'm HUNGRY now! It's about time for me to have something to eat, as Aquanatal starts at 6pm.

I'm cheating this year :blush: Bought mincemeat for my pies and will be getting some ready-made pastry shells this year too LOL I just like when they're warm out of the oven, and the store-bought pies just somehow don't taste quite the same!

I will be making shortbread from scratch tomorrow :happydance: That is my all-time favourite Christmas nibble!


----------



## lauriech

I'm back baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't read through the thread yet but wow Anna - looking good!! :happydance: lovely bump hunny xxxxx

Will have a read through the thread and others now....

What have I missed girls?????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vivanco

Big thank yous and hugs to all members of the lovely February mummies club!!! x


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> Big thank yous and hugs to all members of the lovely February mummies club!!! x

:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## dippy dee

please some one must have a recipe for pastry, i've got shop bought ones for the past 3 years, warmed them up n told dh i've cooked them, doubt i'll get away with it this year tho.


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> please some one must have a recipe for pastry, i've got shop bought ones for the past 3 years, warmed them up n told dh i've cooked them, doubt i'll get away with it this year tho.

Sorry hun - I've never cooked pastry so I'm useless! I'm sure one of the other mums will be able to assist you though!

How you feeling hun?

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: Welcome back Viv!!! :hugs: Missed you. How are you feeling?

Laurie!!! Glad you're back online too sweetie :hug: You've got some catching up to do - look, we chatterboxes are on page ONE HUNDRED! :rofl:

Been to Aquanatal tonight - Peanut was very active until I got in the water - think he/she then fell asleep. Didn't wiggle again till I was in the car on the way home LOL

Chris and I are off to brave the grocery stores tonight for the last time - turkey, here we come!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Donna - sorry hun, I don't have a pastry recipe. Never tried making it myself. The closest I'm going to get to homemade pies this year is buying ready-made pastry shells and filling them all by myself with the mincemeat, then baking them! :rofl:

Hope someone else is a better baker than me! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:hugs: Welcome back Laurie and Viv! Hope you're both good! How are you feeling now Viv? Better I hope!! 

Was your hair appointment today Laurie or is it tomorrow? I'm useless at the moment with remembering things :blush: Did you decide on whether to go red or not? 

Donna, is it just a simple short crust pastry you want for mince pies? 

Hope all of you lovelies have had good days today! Mike and I are off out soon to finish our food shopping... I NEED to make a cheesecake so I'm going hunting for ingredients!!!

Mmmm... Cheesecake...

:hug: 
xxx


----------



## lauriech

Morning girls!!!!!!!!!!

Before I forget and because I'm off to my parents for a couple of days, just want to say...

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FEB MUMMIES! :drunk:

Pookies - I had my hair done Monday and guess what, I chickened out of going red, ha ha. Only at the last minute though! :blush: so....when I've done my hair this morning I'll take a pic and post on here if I can. 

How is everyone? Sounds like you're all busy with your food shopping! Good luck to anyone still braving the shops today!

If there are any mummies still feeling poorly, I hope you feel better really soon :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Girls - I've just noticed we've gone over 1000 posts on our thread, wohoo!!!!!

:happydance:

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Morning my lovlies, 
sal yep just a basic recipe please i can make everything but pastry.
laurie have a nice time hun and MERRY XMAS MY SWEETIE, i've decided not to colour my hair until lo is born so just going to have it chopped next week if i can get an appointment.
Well i was going to stay in today and get everywhere done but i'm now waiting for the diabetic nurse to phone so i can go meet her and get a lucose monitor etc.
The kids are driving me nuts as they are so excited for tomorrow, i've already got an headache from them lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning my lovelies... MERRY CHRISTMAS! :friends:

Laurie, I can't wait to see your new 'do! Bet you're gorgeous :flower:

We braved both Sainsbury's (which was deserted and had empty shelves - and REALLY expensive turkeys! :hissy: ) and then went on to Asda where we finally found a turkey at a slightly more reasonable price, and a slightly more reasonable size - the majority of them were MASSIVE! I know we like leftovers at Christmas, but still - it's only the 2 of us for Christmas dinner! :dohh: We got home around 1am, and I'm pleased to say we now do not need to go out to the stores for anything for a good few days (at least till I drink all the milk!)

:juggle: Have lots to do today though; the tree is up, but it's STILL not decorated :blush: I've just been feeling too lethargic (and homesick... ) to do it. Feeling a bit down over Christmas this year. Was talking about it with Chris last night, and he knows exactly what I mean. This time last year, we were surrounded by lots of family; this year, it's just the two of us and Peanut. I think we're also a bit sad that a chapter of our life together is ending; where it's just him and me on our own. We've been married for 9 years now, so it's something we're rather used to. Don't get me wrong; we're DELIGHTED and so excited about Peanut and can't wait till February and the start of that chapter in our life together, but there is something bittersweet about our alone time as a couple coming to an end (gee, I hope that makes sense to someone :blush: ). So we're dealing with that on top of being lonely for family... there's no one here for us really. 

Also, I was feeling a bit emotional last night over my sister and her pregnancy. As some of you may know, my sister is 28 weeks pregnant, and due March 12th, so just about 3 weeks after my due date. This is her 2nd baby, and she lives in Montreal, my hometown. My parents now live about a 6 hour drive away, just outside Toronto. They are coming to spend a fortnight with us when Peanut is born, to see their grandchild and to help us out. The plan was that they would then travel on to Montreal to spend a week or so with my sister and her family when her little girl arrives. My sister has been diagnosed with gestational diabetes, and has now been told that she will not be allowed to carry baby to full term - she will be induced, most likely around 37 weeks (which is RIGHT around Peanut's due date!) Selfish as it sounds, I had just gotten used to the thought that Peanut will not be the only focus of my parents at that time... and now her delivery date could very well be the same date as ours. I'm being silly and childish, but feel a little bit like Peanut's big day is being overshadowed somehow. It didn't help that my sister accidentally said that our mom is a bit disappointed that she won't be there when my sister's little one is born (cause my mom will be here with us). My sister then told my mom that she will be fine, cause all our extended family lives in Montreal, and she also has her partner's immediate family - parents and sister - so that she felt it was MUCH more important for my parents to be here with us, considering Peanut is our first baby and the fact that we live about 3,500 miles away from family. Although I know my sister in no way meant to upset me by telling me how my mom felt, I couldn't help but feel a bit sad... I don't like to think that by my mom being here, she's disappointed about missing out on something else -- does that make any sense???

Sorry for the ramble, I just needed to get it off my chest. Don't mean to moan or whinge, but it has me feeling a bit down. :cry: Think I'll have a good chat with my mom tonight to make sure all is well.

Love and :hugs: to you all -- and thank you if you made it this far through my post!!

x


----------



## dippy dee

AAAwwww anna hun you ramble away all you want, i can see why things are getting to you hun but your mommy is a big girl and if she wants to be with you then she will, she won't be missing out on your sisters lo as she lives close to her where as you are a distance away so she wants to spend time with peanut when you deliver. 
I hope your chat with your mom helps and that you cheer up as i hate to see our annabanana upset :hugs:
Well i'm back from the nurse's and i'm all aware of what i can and can't do, i'm also to do my blood levels 4 times a day which is horrid as i hate needles :cry: but i am fine and happy and all ready for tomorrow.
i think the boys are goingn to burst with excitement today to the point tht 4yo keeps asking if it's bed time yet :rofl: :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Donna hun :friends: I feel a bit better now since I let it all out on here.

Sorry to hear you need to check your blood sugar levels so often - it's even harder when you hate needles. :hugs:

Bet the kids are SO excited for tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

Hey ladies, have been busy yesterday and today but hoping to chill a bit this afternoon!

Me and Chris went out for a lovely lunch yesterday. 

Went to his mum's to see Caitlin (she stays on a Tuesday night) and his mum had put her down for a na in her travel cot upstairs.

When Chris went up to get her out she was sat in the cot with a Christmas present opened :rofl: She must have climbed out of the cot got a present from the bedroom and climbed back into bed with it and opened it lol :lol:

Chris is finishing putting the shelfs up in Caitlin's room, then she's going for her nap. When she goes for her nap I'm going to go and drop my cousin's present off, pick the turnkey up from my nana and granda's (my granda is cooking it in his old fashioned wood stove mmmmmm) and then I'll be coming home and preparing all the veg etc for tomorrow. Then I will be relaxing tonight and watching TV. 

Was a bit worried about baby this morning :(
Woke up this morning and went to the loo and when I wiped I found a little bit of blood. I was worried as I hadn't felt baby move at all this morning and I usually feel him on a morning. I was worried also because the last time that had happened I had a water infection but I had NONE of the symptons. It wasn't burning when I went to the loo or anything.

Anyway I left it for an hour or so then went back and checked again but there was nothing there this time. At about 9.15 baby finally woke up, guess he was having a lazy day lol! :D 

Phoned doctors to see if my urine results had come through from last week and they said it was fine, I explained about this morning and they advised me to phone the midwife to be on the safe side. I haven't phoned her yet as I'm not too concerned about it, but haven't felt baby moving very much at all today. So gonna wait till Caitlin goes to sleep then I will phone the MW and see what she says.

Hope everyone has a lovely day :)


----------



## dippy dee

Anna they are cliumbing the walls today they are that excited, karlum wants his pj's on ready for bed and jack is excited cause kalum is little duck he keeps looking for santa thinking he's going to see him , oh the mind of a 2yo is so innocent, my 4 yo keeps explainin it but it's no good jack won't even have a nap as karlum is excited, i'm racing about n jon has gone to help my dad out as mom is having a really bad day today but we are determined to make it a good day for her, even nan and grandad are over so dad is a bit stressed.


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Hey ladies, have been busy yesterday and today but hoping to chill a bit this afternoon!
> 
> Me and Chris went out for a lovely lunch yesterday.
> 
> Went to his mum's to see Caitlin (she stays on a Tuesday night) and his mum had put her down for a na in her travel cot upstairs.
> 
> When Chris went up to get her out she was sat in the cot with a Christmas present opened :rofl: She must have climbed out of the cot got a present from the bedroom and climbed back into bed with it and opened it lol :lol:
> 
> Chris is finishing putting the shelfs up in Caitlin's room, then she's going for her nap. When she goes for her nap I'm going to go and drop my cousin's present off, pick the turnkey up from my nana and granda's (my granda is cooking it in his old fashioned wood stove mmmmmm) and then I'll be coming home and preparing all the veg etc for tomorrow. Then I will be relaxing tonight and watching TV.
> 
> Was a bit worried about baby this morning :(
> Woke up this morning and went to the loo and when I wiped I found a little bit of blood. I was worried as I hadn't felt baby move at all this morning and I usually feel him on a morning. I was worried also because the last time that had happened I had a water infection but I had NONE of the symptons. It wasn't burning when I went to the loo or anything.
> 
> Anyway I left it for an hour or so then went back and checked again but there was nothing there this time. At about 9.15 baby finally woke up, guess he was having a lazy day lol! :D
> 
> Phoned doctors to see if my urine results had come through from last week and they said it was fine, I explained about this morning and they advised me to phone the midwife to be on the safe side. I haven't phoned her yet as I'm not too concerned about it, but haven't felt baby moving very much at all today. So gonna wait till Caitlin goes to sleep then I will phone the MW and see what she says.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day :)

:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, have been busy yesterday and today but hoping to chill a bit this afternoon!
> 
> Me and Chris went out for a lovely lunch yesterday.
> 
> Went to his mum's to see Caitlin (she stays on a Tuesday night) and his mum had put her down for a na in her travel cot upstairs.
> 
> When Chris went up to get her out she was sat in the cot with a Christmas present opened :rofl: She must have climbed out of the cot got a present from the bedroom and climbed back into bed with it and opened it lol :lol:
> 
> Chris is finishing putting the shelfs up in Caitlin's room, then she's going for her nap. When she goes for her nap I'm going to go and drop my cousin's present off, pick the turnkey up from my nana and granda's (my granda is cooking it in his old fashioned wood stove mmmmmm) and then I'll be coming home and preparing all the veg etc for tomorrow. Then I will be relaxing tonight and watching TV.
> 
> Was a bit worried about baby this morning :(
> Woke up this morning and went to the loo and when I wiped I found a little bit of blood. I was worried as I hadn't felt baby move at all this morning and I usually feel him on a morning. I was worried also because the last time that had happened I had a water infection but I had NONE of the symptons. It wasn't burning when I went to the loo or anything.
> 
> Anyway I left it for an hour or so then went back and checked again but there was nothing there this time. At about 9.15 baby finally woke up, guess he was having a lazy day lol! :D
> 
> Phoned doctors to see if my urine results had come through from last week and they said it was fine, I explained about this morning and they advised me to phone the midwife to be on the safe side. I haven't phoned her yet as I'm not too concerned about it, but haven't felt baby moving very much at all today. So gonna wait till Caitlin goes to sleep then I will phone the MW and see what she says.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day :)
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks hun still haven't got round to phoning MW :rolleyes: but I'm pretty sure everything's fine, haven't had any more bleeding today and he's being a little active at the moment so may not bother.

Dropped my cousin's present off, going to pick the turkey up when Caitlin wakes up.

Already started on the veg lol they are in pans of water now just got to finish Cauli and other bits off and I think I might be done!! Just sitting down to a nice cuppa tea and a cream bun from greggs :D 

How you doing Donnaxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Just a quicky... Donna I'd have posted this sooner, but have been runniga round like a blue arse fly today.... 

Shortcrust pastry (unsweetened)

400g Plain flour 
200g Butter
A pinch of salt (I always forget the salt though lol) 
A few tbsp of water (play this part by ear depending on what the mixture looks like...)

Rub the salt, flour and butter together until it resembles breadcrumbs. You're way better off just using your hands for this... using a knife to cut all the butter in takes forever! 

Add water a little at a time and start to bring the mixture together. Again I get stuck in with my hands here... much easier! The mixture shouldn't be sticky enough to stick to your hands, but it should be able to pull any left over mix off from the side of the bowl... 

Put in the fridge to rest for half an hour then you're ready to roll! :D 

Brush the pies over with a little milk and sprinkle some caster sugar on them...

Cooking shouldn't take too long... I chuck them in an oven pre heated to 170 (not sure what gas mark that is) until they turn golden brown... not sure how long exactly... I'd have timed them yesterday, but I had a friend over and got slightly distracted lol! 

Hope this helps you out... again sorry its so late! 

Right.. I'm gonna have to have a proper catch up with you all later and see how everyones doing! Hope you're all good and taking it easy!! 

:hug: 
xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

sal thankyou so much hun and a big hug for putting unsweetened one, i will give these a try later.
I'm fine thankyou kelly i am getting so excited for the kids, it's strange as xmas really doesn't feel like xmas this year but i'm keeping the spirit up for the boys, also am i the only one who thinks " WHY THE HELL AM SO HEAVILY PREGNANT AND THIS BIG OVER XMAS?" i know many would kill to be in my position but bloody hell i'm all achey n pain n i feel for santa if he's this big hehe.
Well just got to chuck the terrible 2 in the bath and get their pj's on and it's peace for me at around 7 tonight where i plan to lie in the bath until dh rescues me lol probably about 10 if i know him as he'll be in the garage messing with his motorbike, then it's presents down n off to bed for us, i've got a plan so i can wake up in the morning without being nagged, i'm leaving the boys 1 pressie each upstairs and also dh's then the boys can open 1 in the morning whilst dh and i exchange pressies whilst in bed, then it'll be down stairs and full attention on the kids.
I'm taking the boys to see my mom in the morning then it's back to a full day of me and my little family, bliss


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: Kelly - glad you're feeling okay now and not bleeding any longer. I am still giggling picturing Caitlin in her travel cot with her opened present! :rofl:

Donna - am chuckling at thinking of your little ones all hyper!

Well - we finally got the decorations up and the tree done -- at about 8pm tonight :rofl: VERY slow off the mark this year, but at least it's done. Made a lovely roast beef dinner for us tonight, and will pop some mince tarts in the oven in a little bit for dessert. MMMM

Tomorrow morning it's make the shortbread, then put our turkey on to cook -- there's no one to please but ourselves, so timing isn't important, though we hope to be sitting down to Christmas dinner round about the time of the Queen's speech.

Wishing all you lovely girls a wonderful Christmas. Love to you all!


----------



## lauriech

Seeing as it's Christmas Day girls - I just wanted to.............

...........


...................


.............................


......................................




Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you're all having a lovely day!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Merry Xmas Girls Xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Merry Christmas my lovelies!! :friends:

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Merry Xmas all my lovely girlies. Hope Santa left you lots of pressies! :D xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Merry christmas everyone hope you have all had a fab day!! x


----------



## Plumfairy

Merry christmas february mummies!! Im now laying in bed playing on my new laptop :happydance: Such a fab day I hope you girls had a christmas as good as mine! Looking forward to catching up soon! x x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Merry Christmas ladies! It's been a busy few days and it doesn't look like it's going to get much quieter... No rest for the wicked eh :muaha: I'm looking forward to a rest and a catch up lol! 

Hope you're all good! 

Loads of love and hugs to you all!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies, good to hear you have all had a good Xmas!! :D 

Any plans for today?

We were going to go to the Metrocentre tomorrow when the Next Sale starts and go early (5am!) but we don't want to wake Caitlin up to take her through that early and Chris's mum is at work so we can't ask her to look after her and my mum and dad are having her tomorrow night coz we've got Chris's dad's work's do to go to.

So I was thinking of venturing up today and checking all the other sales out coz it seems like all the other shops are open but Next :rolleyes: typical! So think we're gonna go up there and then I will just pop to Next in Darlington tomorrow and see if I can find anything if all else fails I'll get the stuff off the net.

So looks like a fun filled Boxing Day for us! Shopping! :D Going to Chris's mum's house for tea tonight as his nana, aunty, uncle and cousins are coming over for tea 

Have a lovely day my ladies :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Good morning kelly, i was going to hit the sales but tbh i feel to big to be bothererd haha, think i'll have a look around tuesday at what is left when i go food shopping, i'd have caitlin if i was near you as jack would love her, 
Have a lovely day xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! :hugs:

Don't think we're headed anywhere today - I couldn't face the hordes in the malls! :rofl: Think we'll just have a lovely lazy day eating leftovers MMMMMM.

I made homemade shortbread yesterday morning, and it's scrummy. I could eat TONS of it. And maybe I just will! :muaha:

Later today we'll get on the webcam with my family, who will all be at my sister's place - we spoke to them for a little while yesterday and it was almost as good as being there ourselves... could chat with everyone, see everyone, and hear all that was going on. Roll on next Christmas when it looks like we'll BE there with them all :happydance:

Had a bit of an odd night -- Peanut was VERY quiet. Was on the verge of ringing the delivery suite, but Peanut is now bopping about since I got out of bed. I'm wondering if I just slept right through his/her movements last night cause I was that exhausted?

:friends: Lots of love to you all lovelies!


----------



## dippy dee

Hi anna, glad peanut is moving and wriggling about now, harley was like this yesterday, perhaps it was cause it was xmas and a bit busy? Dh thinks it's cause i've cut out chocolate etc and now harley isn't getting his sugar fix, he seems to wriggle more than anything and has started to wake up now i'm sat here typing this. not long now girls and it'll be the feb club's time for us having our lo's.
Have a lovely day girls xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Anna - Glad to hear peanut is being active now. Must have been worrying for you :hugs: 

Donna - :hugs: I think I'm way too big to be shopping now!! Luckily it wasn't too busy but I was exhausted we got to the metro at 11.30 and we left by 1.30.

Managed to get myself some new trainers, 1 pair of maternity jeans, 1 pair of trousers and a top :) Also got Thomas a wardrobe from Ikea :D Only £50 so pleased with that.

Was hoping to get Thomas's bedding from Toys R Us but it was closed today :cry: so looks like we're gonna have to go to Teesside Park tomorrow to get it. Hopefully it might be reduced in the sale!! :D xxx


----------



## Vivanco

Hello, merry christmas you bunch of lovelies!!! :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Viv! Merry Christmas to you too hun - how are you feeling? :hugs:

Kelly - sounds like you found some good deals today; hope you find the bedding you want for Thomas tomorrow! Yes, it's such a relief now that Peanut is wriggling around as per normal. I think I've just been so exhausted that I slept through all the normal night time movements and never noticed them, so got myself into a bit of a state over nothing! All's well that ends well, as my gran used to say.


----------



## Vivanco

Im good-ish, totally exhausted but good, thanks x


----------



## lauriech

Hi girls!

Glad to hear you've all had a nice Christmas!

I'm back home from my parents now - so tired. It's about a 500 mile round trip!

Anna - glad Peanut is moving around ok now. Apparently I sleep through bambino's movements - OH said the whole bed was shaking yesterday morning when I was still asleep (snoring!) as he was moving so much!!!!!

Vivanco - hope you're feeling ok :hugs:

I don't know about any of you but I am feeling HHHUUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEE now! Not just cos of the Christmas feast, but everything just seems so much more of an effort now.

I'm also starting to worry about things - a little bit about labour but more about when bubs is actually here....actually I'm shitting myself!!!! :blush:

I've not packed my hospital bag, washed any of bambinos clothes...NADA! So....tomorrow I will be washing and packing and fitting the car seat base and learning how to get the car seat in and out as I'm SCARED! OH says he's going to be filling both the cars full of petrol...just in case! Bless...think we're both a little apprehensive now I'm almost 34 weeks. I know it sounds like miles off to the girls on here but I need to know everything is ready now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening girls! Hope you're all well and you all had a great Christmas! 

I've been run ragged! Was here there and everywhere for Christmas day and today I've been to Sandhurst to visit some of Mikes family! It's been a really good past couple of days though :D

Anna, I'm glad Peanut is bopping around now! Evie hasn't stopped the last few days... 

Laurie, I hope you had a nice time at your mums! 500 mile round trip... Crikey... and I thought the 250 mile trip I did today was bad :rofl: I know what you mean about getting scared! I'm so afraid that I wont be able to cope... As soon as the new year is here I'm washing everything, sorting the car seat and packing my hospital bag! I need to get my arse into gear!! 

Have any of you started feeling lots of pressure by your pubic bone? I've started to get it... It's so uncomfortable... It's making my hips hurt lots, I can't stand for long, I'm not comfy sat down... Seems the only position I'm really comfortable in is laying down :cry: 
I feel bad for Mike bless him... He has to put up with me moaning and whinging about it for the next 8 weeks!!! Feel like all I've done is moan lol... 

Hope you're all well :hug: 

xxxxx


----------



## Vivanco

Morning girls, well that was a lovely couple of days, but i must say i am secretly pleased it's nearly gone lol!!! 

Well my plan now is to be as positive as possible and aim for the stars!! (My due date) without an induction, want to do my best, although that might sound silly but i can hope!!

Felt a strange wave of calm wash over me last night before bed, my body seemed to stop aching for long enough for me to realise i want to enjoy the rest of this pregnancy, as i have become sensitised to this antibody now it is unlikely i will be able to carry to term, or anywhere near again, so OH and i have decided not to take the risk after, it would be too heartbreaking. Although a girl and a boy what more could we ever have dreamt of!!! 

Hope we are all feeling good 2day! 
Anyone braving the sales?? We are popping to the local shops for some milk, etc maybe a sausage roll if greggs is open!! Then a chill out for the rest of the day!!! 

:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi debs i to am sssooooooo glad that it is all over now it's so much hype and even more mess for 1 day, 
You aim for them stars hun cause if anyone can you can, you have done so well to get to this stage so even if they do decide to induce you this week then just you remember how brill you have done, but fingers crossed for a bit further. As you know me and jon have decided no more and it's kind of sad but not worth the risk, we are blessed with the children we have already, i'm off for some milk in a bit but other than that i'm going to be trying to get some order in the house.
Laurie i've had my hossy bag done for ages as i only ever get to 27 weeks ( don't tell harley he hasn't realised) so it looks like i'll have to get everything back out and wash it all again.
Sal you start taking things easy, easier said than done over xmas and new year i know, i've started to get the pubic pain, harley has been head down for about a month now but i think he may well be engaging, it is painful at times isn't it.
Well i thought sod it last night and was naughty, so i had some xmas pud with cream so naughty as the xmas pud sent my sugar levels sky high but so is everything else i can't keep them down but even naughtier is that the cream had quantro in it mmmmmmmmm i is very naughty hehe.


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooo forgot to say girls i think i've lost my plug, i've been loosing a pink discharge over the past few days and i know my placenta has moved a little so i don't think it's that, now i'm not in the job of messing with cm but it's changed it's now like egg white stuff so think it's going now, also tmi i know buti've had more bm in the past week than i have in the whole pregnancy. 
Sorry to add that bit of info but thought i'd keep you all upto date.
Have a lovely day my sweeties


----------



## lauriech

Hey girls!

Hope you're not feeling too deflated after Christmas. My OH is at work this morning otherwise we'd have stayed at my parents for longer. I'm constantly nesting - all I do is clean/tidy etc, then get exhausted so sit down to a little Baby and Bump!!!

Dee - have you actually lost your plug? I keep losing what I think are bits of it but I read on here that can happen and it replaces itself? 

Pookies/Dee - I've not been having pain from my pubic bone but I keep getting really sharp pains in my cervix (sorry TMI). It's very painful at times! 

Hope everyone is ok....I'm a bit bored of just sitting at home and fancy a bit of retail therapy BUT I know I haven't got the cash for it! All I really want is to buy the last few little bits for bambino tbh - I love shopping for the baby! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning sweeties! :hugs:

Think Chris and I are following the same plan for the day most of you seem to be; to the shops for milk and bread and a bit of fresh air (we're lucky - our Morrisons is right on the sea front, so think we'll have a walk first!) and then home for a chilled out day.

I'm missing my family like mad today; they're ALL getting together tonight at my cousin's house for a massive family party. We're pretty much the only 2 who can't make it, so we're gutted.... funny, but last year when we were in a position to go, my parents, sister, brother, Chris and I decided we didn't want to :rofl: and the 6 of us stayed in Toronto instead of travelling to Montreal for it (it's about a 6 hour drive, depending on traffic and weather conditions). It's only this year cause Chris and I have been all alone that I really miss the thought of going. Oh well, better brace myself; if we're in Canada with Peanut next Christmas, we won't be able to get out of going :rofl: Everyone will have to meet Peanut for the first time!

Sorry for putting a bit of a downer on things, but it's hard being homesick at the holidays.

Viv, am so pleased you had that moment of calm last night and that you will enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy - I hope you can carry your LO for as long as possible. :hugs:

Donna, your treat sounds scrummy! Glad you enjoyed it hun. I really need to start thinking about getting my hospital bag ready; I'm 32 weeks now (yikes!). It does sound to me like your plug could be going; give your MW a call if you're in any doubt though hun, and make sure you take it easy! :hugs:

Have a lovely relaxing day ladies! :friends:
x


----------



## Vivanco

Have any of you sent off for your sure start maternity grant yet? I get tax credit for my DD so i know im entitled to it, sorted the for form, gonna post monday x


----------



## pinkmummy

Vivanco said:


> Have any of you sent off for your sure start maternity grant yet? I get tax credit for my DD so i know im entitled to it, sorted the for form, gonna post monday x

Check how much you actaully get hun coz you need to get £548 or *MORE* per year, but of the family element.

We get £547.50 family element a year! So doubt we will get. We've filled the form in anyway and gonna send it off see what happens. 

My MW said if they decline it then I can reapply once baby's here and tax credits will also go up due to baby being here so we will have more of a chance of getting it.


----------



## pinkmummy

We have had a good day today. Went to Teesside Park this morning to brave the sales and it wasn't too bad I must say! Although Next was HEAVING and I couldn't find a single thing for Caitlin :( But managed to get Thomas 2 suits. Also ordered some things of next online this morning. Previewed the sales the other day and wrote all the codes down and ordered them first thing this morning when the sale started lol :) 

Managed to get myself a new bra woohoo :) Went to Toys R Us and got Thomas's bedding, curtains, bedroom stickers and bedroom thermometer so he's all done now! :D Yey! :D

We're off out for a meal tonight, it's Chris's dad's works do and my mum and dad are having Caitlin, so she is just having tea, then we're gonna take her down and come back and get ready.

We usually go on the bus with them all but don't think I'll manage it this year with me being so tired all the time. The bus doesn't come back till 1am and I'll be well asleep by then! :D So we're driving through and just leaving when we want basically.

:hugs: Anna, it must be so hard not being able to see your family at Christmas, I know it's not the same but you've got us here for you :hugs:

Laurie - You fancy coming and cleaning my house?! :rofl: I soooooo do not have my nesting instinct this time lol :) Chris done some Santa footprints with fake snow up the stairs on Christmas Day for Caitlin and you can still see them now :blush: Think I seriously need to get the hoover out tomorrow!

Donna - Glad you enjoyed the Xmas pud! I bet it was worth it! Although personally I hate Christmas pudding lol, give me a good ol' chocolate cake any day! :D mmmmmm yum yum 

Have a lovely evening all my lovely ladies


----------



## lauriech

....how are you all today?

Just popped in to say hello! I'm on a mission to nest today...started last night! I'm sorting all bambinos clothes etc out, am sorting my hospital bag too. I know I'll forget something I really need but hey ho, it's not the end of the world if you do is it?

How is everyone feeling now?

Anna - I hope you're ok today? It must be so hard being as far away from your family as you are. If you need to chat, you know where I am ok!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls!

:friends: Thanks Laurie - I'm feeling a bit better today, now that the big family party's over and done with for another year LOL. Wanna come do your nesting at my house? :rofl: All Peanut's things are washed and put away, but the rest of the house could use some work! Also REALLY need to start getting things together for my hospital bag... I'm starting to get anxious about labour. Just realized we'll have to take a taxi there and home - I'm the only one with a license! :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Girls! How are we all feeling today? I made a start today...Bought breast pads, maternityt towels and 2 cheapo nighties for hospital bag!! I must be buying a few things every week from now on. Got a good list which Im going by so as long as I get everything on the list I'll be sorted. Just need to get my case down from the loft... Worried I may not actually fit through the hatch though! :rofl: 

Have just come back from tescos where I also got some Pjs and a lush cosy dressing gown for half price, so Im sitting here in total comfort!! Looooove it!!! So apart from cook new years day dinner for the inlaws, all I have to do is wait for baba to arrive... got a few little bits and bobs to get still, but nothing too major!! 

So, just over 6 weeks to go until babys due date!! I just cant wait! I hope everybody else is well.. I havent read over the last few pages so sorry if ive missed anything..!
What do you girls have planned for new years? 

x x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Hi laurie yep the plug has left the building hehe did you do any bub shopping? 
Anne i hope you are feeling a little happier hun, get packing that hospital bag as seeing all that lo stuff will cheer you up,
Debs i got my mat grant a while ago as my mw wrote a note saying i have premie babies and needed thew stuff just in case.
Kelly surely they can't decline you the grant all because you miss out by 50p? How was the meal? did you enjoy yourself? Wow i'll have your share of the xmas pud lol i love the stuff, i'll swap you chocolate cake for xmas pud lol.
Well i've started getting some pains in my belly they are irregular but by heck they are starting to hurt so if they don't die down i think i'm going to go get it checked, i still can't belive this is the furthest i've got.
I am so glad xmas is out the way now, i love it cause of the kids but alot of you know i have more than karlum and jack but they don't live with me so it's an upsetting time and as much as jon and my family are brill and walk on egg shells this time of the year some one i know had to ask how they were etc etc and i ended up cracking up, so xmas is over and soon it'll be january so girls some of us early feb girls could be having our babies in a few weeks if we go a couple of weeks early.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sending you lots of :hug: Donna - a very, very emotional time of year for you sweetie. Definitely get the pains checked out if they continue hun.

Maya, those jammies sound FAB. I've been struggling to get comfy these days - they sound like just what I need! I'm also on the lookout for cheap-ish nighties for hospital; think I spotted some in BhS, but will have to go back and have a look one day soon. Just under 8 weeks to go for me - I'm still a bit upset over everything that's gone on with my sister and her now going to be induced, probably right around Peanut's due date, but I ranted about that a few pages ago to get it out of my system :rofl: I'm also still a bit homesick, but that's only normal for me this time of year if we're not in Canada with everyone.

New Year's will be nice and quiet for us - we'll stay in and watch TV on NY Eve, ring in the new year with a call from my parents on the dot of midnight, then have a lazy New Year's Day - most likely take down the decorations and get the sitting room put to rights. I have an urge to be organizing things - we did the kitchen cupboards the other day and put Peanut's sterilizer and my breast pump and the bottles all away in there, so maybe the rest of the house will follow suit!

Love to you all my lovelies! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooo forgot to say that we went out in the sales yesterday and did we buy somethin for lo? NO. Did we but something for me or the kids ? NO we bought a motorbike that needs tlc dh says it'll keep him and the boys busy when i have harley so apparently i can't complain lol.


----------



## Vivanco

Hi ladies, hope we are all good, i think i have the onset of toncilitus!:cry: but on the bright side i am still on the antibiotics the hospital prescribed so i think they'll shift it, re packed my hospital bag, just washing pj's and maternity bras. just needs make-up and things to go in last minute, few magazines etc, so thats good, also swapped babys' clothes to a smaller size, DD was only 7 lbs 6 at term so they should be ok even if i get to that magical date ***13th Feb*** I hope so!!! Getting excited now!

Just in the middle of a roast so i better get my potatoes in the oven!!

:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

i'm coming to yours for a roast.
I'm just doing some washing cause these pains aren't going anywhere and they hurt, there is no patern to them and i can feel my inside tighten but i am a big lady and from the outside i can only feel wobbly fat and not the tightenings so much so gosh knows.
Jack's having a nap so if they don't go when he wakes up i'm going to go see if they would take a peek to see what is happening.


----------



## Plumfairy

Anna - I got 2 nighties in tescos for 2.50... They were £5 but theres half price on all sleepwear... think theyre called sleep tshirts, but theyre nighties really... quite pretty too... One pink and one purply colour... not bad for £2.50... so if they get completely covered in yukkies they'll be straight in the binny!! :) x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Maya! Will have to have a look!


----------



## Vivanco

My nightie has got cows on it, my DD shouts PIGGGGGGGGGG everytime i put it on!! Lol :rofl: just realised i haven't packed any pants into my hospital bag :dohh: *runs off to get apple catchers* :blush:

Donna i would go and have a quick check sweethart, with your history it's probably wise, and you no your body. Georgia is sleeping, i have eaten far too much, but the kitchen is cleaned, washing machine on, dishwasher on, tumble dryer on, everywhere clean, need a rest!!! :sleep:


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> Hi laurie yep the plug has left the building hehe did you do any bub shopping?
> Anne i hope you are feeling a little happier hun, get packing that hospital bag as seeing all that lo stuff will cheer you up,
> Debs i got my mat grant a while ago as my mw wrote a note saying i have premie babies and needed thew stuff just in case.
> *Kelly surely they can't decline you the grant all because you miss out by 50p? How was the meal? did you enjoy yourself?* Wow i'll have your share of the xmas pud lol i love the stuff, i'll swap you chocolate cake for xmas pud lol.
> Well i've started getting some pains in my belly they are irregular but by heck they are starting to hurt so if they don't die down i think i'm going to go get it checked, i still can't belive this is the furthest i've got.
> I am so glad xmas is out the way now, i love it cause of the kids but alot of you know i have more than karlum and jack but they don't live with me so it's an upsetting time and as much as jon and my family are brill and walk on egg shells this time of the year some one i know had to ask how they were etc etc and i ended up cracking up, so xmas is over and soon it'll be january so girls some of us early feb girls could be having our babies in a few weeks if we go a couple of weeks early.


Oh they will! I very much doubt that they would let us have it still with being 50p out that's how stingy they are! We're gonna apply anyway and see what happens. Who knows? :D 

Yeah the meal was ok hun, wasn't anything special, we came back at 9.30 though, basically after the meal as Chris was feeling sickly again and we were also put on the table right next to the speakers for the group coming on! Poor :baby: would have been deafened!

We were speaking to Chris's mam and dad this morning and they said that they aren't going to bother next year coz it's getting crap, so we will all probably just go out for a meal together somewhere else and decent :)

We've been and got our shopping today and baby brain forgot to get washing up liquid and butter :dohh: So will ask my dad to get it tomorrow when he goes. 

Caitlin is asleep at the moment although she will be awake any moment now.

We put Thomas's wardrobe up this morning and I've started putting all his clothes in it now. Haven't got the curtains up yet as I need Chris's mam to buy some material and extend them as they aren't long enough for the window :hissy: but other than that Thomas's room is now done :happydance:

I'm just checking up on here and checking my email then gonna settle down in front of the TV and see what's on in my PJ's and a nice cuppa tea :) :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

All you girls seem to have the right idea - sitting curled up in your pj's! Jealous!

Think I'm taking a trip to tesco tomorrow on Maya's advice - I need some more PJ's and nighties for hospital. I also want a new dressing gown for hospital. 

Dee - keep us updated hun...you could be the first Feb Mummy! Hope all is well and make sure you get checked out!

Hope you're all ok girls? I'm off now for a bath as my back aches so bad by this time of day/

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Definitely keep us updated Donna! You could be the very first of the Feb Mummies!!! :happydance:

I have had such an achy back today - took a bath earlier and it seems to have done the trick for now, but I think another will be called for soon! Hope your back feels better soon Laurie sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> All you girls seem to have the right idea - sitting curled up in your pj's! Jealous!
> 
> Think I'm taking a trip to tesco tomorrow on Maya's advice - I need some more PJ's and nighties for hospital. I also want a new dressing gown for hospital.
> 
> Dee - keep us updated hun...you could be the first Feb Mummy! Hope all is well and make sure you get checked out!
> 
> Hope you're all ok girls? I'm off now for a bath as my back aches so bad by this time of day/
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Hello Misses... I got a dressing gown there too... Down from £14 to £7!! Its all soft and cosy!! :) Right bargain! ... Sorry about your bad back!! Thats totally crap. Plenty of baths and massages is what you need. 

x x x x x x


----------



## WeooBeans

Hey! 

I'm due February 27th with a boy!:happydance:


----------



## sammie18

Congrats WeooBeans on your blue bumpy!! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi WeooBeans, and congratulations on your *blue *bump! :blue: Welcome to February Mummies! :hi:


----------



## Plumfairy

Laurie... Looks like we need to tick off our first feb Mummy off the list! Congrats Penny and welcome to the world Baby Betty! Hope mum and baby are both doing well.


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...09-pennysbored-welcomes-betty-into-world.html


Hugs and kisses from all the feb mummies... :happydance: 

x x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes! First Feb Mummy to tick off! Congratulations Penny, and welcome little Betty! :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations Penny!! Who will be next? xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning girls :D

How are you all today?

Congratulations Penny! Hopefully Betty will be allowed home soon!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Angelface

me please!!! lol i need her now, im bored of waiting! :(


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Morning girls :D
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> Congratulations Penny! Hopefully Betty will be aloowed home soon!!!
> 
> :hugs:


Not too bad thanks Sal how about you? :hugs:

Caitlins at my mum and dads today happydance: peace!) so Im getting as much of the housework done as possible got about 5 loads of washing to do! :hissy: I did the last load on Xmas Eve :dohh:

We're looking to book our holiday for this year and trying to find discount codes. I get a discount code at work to get 10% off but the poster is at work and I need it now :hissy: Might phone up and see if someone can tell me it. 

Just going to take first load of washing out and put second in then gonna start on dinner, shepherds pie yum yum :D xx


----------



## baby#4due2/16

i am due Feb 16 a baby boy he is my 4th baby and we are so excited.


----------



## maddiwatts19

hello lovlies! :D
sorry, i feel like i've been neglecting you all lately! :( sorry!
how are we all?
yay for our first febby mummy! :D CONRATULATIONS! not long now girls, could be any of us next hehe! :D 
little man is sitting really wierdly today, he seems to be more in my back, thats where he's kicking anyway...lol
1 month 1 week till he's here now!! cant wait! woooo! 
i really do promise a new bumpy pic soon!
hehe!
hope everyone had a good christmas, and you all stuffed your faces with food! :D:D
still eating left overs? hehe!!
lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Laurie... Looks like we need to tick off our first feb Mummy off the list! Congrats Penny and welcome to the world Baby Betty! Hope mum and baby are both doing well.
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...09-pennysbored-welcomes-betty-into-world.html
> 
> 
> Hugs and kisses from all the feb mummies... :happydance:
> 
> x x x x x x

I just came into our thread to update the first Feb Mum! I can't believe how quickly this has come round!

Congratulations to Pennysbored, her OH and Betty. Let's all keep our fingers crossed for Betty.

Also, welcome new mummies - baby#4due2/16 and WeooBean...I'm adding you now! A couple more blue bumps to even things out!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm good thanks Kelly! 5 loads of washing? Crikey! I do about 2 a week... if I remember :blush:

You planning on going anywhere nice? I think when Evie is about 6 months old we're gonna take her to cornwall or somewhere for a week. I can't wait! 

Shepherds pie sounds good! I pigged out at pizza hut yesterday... ate so much...including a HUGE slice of chocolate fudge cake for afters... mmmm :D 

Angelface I know what you mean... I want my LO here now too :hissy: Time seems to be dragging now... I'm concentrating on getting the new year in then starting my parent craft classes. Wont be much longer after that til she's here :happydance: I'm starting to freak out a bit now... Worrying about labour and making sure I look after her properly. I'm so worried I'm going to be a rubbish mum :(

Hello and welcome to all the new feb mummies! :D Hope you're all ok! 

X


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hiya Maddi!!! 

Still stuffing my face with leftovers and everything else I can get my hands on :rofl: 
1 month 1 week will fly by! Riley will be here before you know it hun! How was your Christmas? 

Laurie, it's a bit mad isn't it! Decembers not even finished and we have the 1st Feb Mum! It's so exciting! It goes to show that it really can be any of us next...although knowing my luck we'll be halfway through march and Evie wont be here :rofl:

x


----------



## lauriech

Hey Maddi - long time no hear! Hope you're well and had a nice Christmas?

Sal - I'm starting to shit myself! I have been on a nesting mission and am still in the middle of it. I've washed and ironed nearly all bambinos clothes. Really proud of my self seeing as my back aches loads when I'm ironing but am worried he might just turn up and I won't be ready!!!!

Has anyone heard from Dee? I know she'd lost her plug in the last couple of days but she usually always on here and she hasn't been in the last 24 hours. Who's her text buddy??

Maya - mmmm...lovely comfy dressing gown and for £7 - bargain!!! How are you misses? 6 weeks to go now, arghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anna - how's your back today? 

Kelly - how are you today? Are you still getting the pelvic pain? How is Caitlin (apart from obviously being with her nan and grandad!)?

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

5 loads of washing a week is normal with a 2 year old and someone who goes in the bath nearly everyday and uses 2 towels :blush: lol Its the only peace I get and it helps my back soooooo much!

I don't think any of us can wait for our LO's to be here! I wish Thomas was here coz then I could just geto n with things lol. I'm sick of people asking when I'm due and when I say 19th Feb they just go :shock: I thought you were further than that :cry: Might take a piccie of my bump and see what you guys think of it. 

Just finished dinenr and it was yummy! Couldn't eat it all though, Thomas has taken up my stomach space now :( Chris is just looking at cars on the internet :rolleyes: we need to change ours before baby comes as we only have a 3 door clio

Hope your all having a lovely day xx


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> Hey Maddi - long time no hear! Hope you're well and had a nice Christmas?
> 
> *Sal - I'm starting to shit myself! I have been on a nesting mission and am still in the middle of it. I've washed and ironed nearly all bambinos clothes. Really proud of my self seeing as my back aches loads when I'm ironing but am worried he might just turn up and I won't be ready!!!!*
> 
> *Has anyone heard from Dee? I know she'd lost her plug in the last couple of days but she usually always on here and she hasn't been in the last 24 hours. Who's her text buddy??*
> 
> Maya - mmmm...lovely comfy dressing gown and for £7 - bargain!!! How are you misses? 6 weeks to go now, arghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anna - how's your back today?
> 
> *Kelly - how are you today? Are you still getting the pelvic pain? How is Caitlin (apart from obviously being with her nan and grandad!)?*
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Come and do mine please Laurie! I so don't have my nesting instinct yet :hissy:


Shes still in hospital hun theres a thread in the third tri section, hopefully baby's staying put!

I'm not too bad thanks hun, Im having a bath every night to ease my pains and it does help but is still bad :( Had a bad nights sleep last few nights :( Night before last I was up nearly every hour and this morning when I woke up I was in agony with my back Chris had to help me out of bed :cry: the sooner this is over the better definately no more bambinos for me!

How are you hun? Hope your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Maya - mmmm...lovely comfy dressing gown and for £7 - bargain!!! How are you misses? 6 weeks to go now, arghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know.... Cant bloomin believe it!!! This has gone so quick... I remember when we had 12 weeks to go....!!! EEEEEEEEEKKK!! Im so excited!! 

Are you finished now then or back in work? X X X X


----------



## moo2

WeooBeans said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm due February 27th with a boy!:happydance:

Welcome! You're another Due Date Buddy for me :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lauriech

God it's all go today!!!!! Just found the thread about Dee - can't believe I didn't see it before! Fingers crossed for her. Still can't believe Penny had Betty either!

Kelly - just take it easy and if you lived closer I would help...got this nesting thing going on big time at the moment!!!!

Maya - I was only thinking this morning about the time when you reminded me on MSN that I'd put 12 weeks plus so many days instead of 11 weeks and so many days....it has flown by since then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm getting scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess what - I think we have a name that me AND OH like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so chuffed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just off to do a bit more nesting! :blush:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> God it's all go today!!!!! Just found the thread about Dee - can't believe I didn't see it before! Fingers crossed for her. Still can't believe Penny had Betty either!
> 
> Kelly - just take it easy and if you lived closer I would help...got this nesting thing going on big time at the moment!!!!
> 
> Maya - I was only thinking this morning about the time when you reminded me on MSN that I'd put 12 weeks plus so many days instead of 11 weeks and so many days....it has flown by since then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm getting scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Guess what - I think we have a name that me AND OH like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so chuffed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Just off to do a bit more nesting! :blush:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

What is it?? :D :D :D


----------



## Plumfairy

Yaaay for deciding on a name Laurie... Keep it quiet to avoid any name theives getting hold of it!!! Cant wait to find out what it is!!! :happydance: 

x x x x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Plumfairy said:


> Yaaay for deciding on a name Laurie... Keep it quiet to avoid any name theives getting hold of it!!! Cant wait to find out what it is!!! :happydance:
> 
> x x x x x x

:o

:cry: :cry: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi lovelies! :friends:

My back is loads better today, thanks! Think I'll have to soak in a nice warm bath again though to be sure LOL Got a complimentary copy of Practical Parenting and Pregnancy magazine through the post today, so will soak while I read it - nice surprise! :happydance:

It's wonderful - our first Feb Mummy! It really does show it can be any one of us next.... although I think I'll be holding out for mid-March too, with my luck! :rofl:

I'm having a hard time finding a comfy position to sit in today - I get some of me settled, then some other bit starts to ache! :rofl: Guess I now understand the saying "no rest for the wicked" - I must have been REALLY bad sometime! :muaha:

I know what you mean Laurie about the excitement over names. We've finally decided on our names for Peanut - one if P is a girl, one if P is a boy - and I can't believe Chris and I agree at last!!!

Hope there's some news from Donna soon, although I'm trying to take the "no news is good news" view on things. :hugs:


----------



## claralouise

congrats pennysboard im soooo jelous


----------



## Meels-Spot

Please can you add me due 3rd Feb, I did put this on here before but must have got missed! Thanks


----------



## Vivanco

So i went to my appointment with the professor at the hospital today, cerebral artery doppler was at a slightly higher speed, no antibody results, so they took some more bloods today for this. they also did a heart trace for 30 minutes, got to go back on wednesday. We are pushing on the top limits on all the tests, so he will need to be induced, i asked if we did really really well could i get to my due date, but he said he was sorry but i should forget that otherwise i will upset myself, he said to expect our arrival in the next 3 - 4 weeks x

Will update on Donna as soon as i hear anything. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## pinkmummy

Vivanco said:


> So i went to my appointment with the professor at the hospital today, cerebral artery doppler was at a slightly higher speed, no antibody results, so they took some more bloods today for this. they also did a heart trace for 30 minutes, got to go back on wednesday. We are pushing on the top limits on all the tests, so he will need to be induced, i asked if we did really really well could i get to my due date, but he said he was sorry but i should forget that otherwise i will upset myself, he said to expect our arrival in the next 3 - 4 weeks x
> 
> Will update on Donna as soon as i hear anything. Hope everyone is well x

:hugs: hun, at least your LO will be nearly fully cooked, just think only 4 weeks and you could see your baby! :happydance:

I seem to have missed alot of your posts on here :blush: Why are you having all these tests? Are you and bubs both ok?

Really hope Donna is ok :hugs:

Anna - Aww bless you, I hope the pains go soon hun I know what it's like not being able to find a comfy position! :hissy: I'm like that in bed every night :hissy:

Thomas has been unusually quiet all day today but Im hoping he will perk up by 9pm as he normally does. I haven't really done a lot today apart from making dinner, doing the washing and putting his bouncer and play gym up. He's probably just :sleep:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thinking of you Viv :hugs:

Kelly - hope Thomas decides to move about soon. Let us know! :hug:


----------



## lauriech

Meels-Spot said:


> Please can you add me due 3rd Feb, I did put this on here before but must have got missed! Thanks

I'm really sorry hun - I'll add you straight away! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Yaaay for deciding on a name Laurie... Keep it quiet to avoid any name theives getting hold of it!!! Cant wait to find out what it is!!! :happydance:
> 
> x x x x x x
> 
> :o
> 
> :cry: :cry: :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...

Ha ha :rofl: sorry Kelly - no can do! I'm not letting it slip after all my disappointment over the name we both really wanted!

It won't be long now and you'll all know what I'm calling my little bambino :baby:



Vivanco - sorry to hear you won't go to full term. At least you know it'll be soon so you can get prepared for LO. We're all thinking of you hun!

Please also keep us updated on Dee xxxxxxxxxx

Anna - how you feeling? My back is killing me now I've been busy all day!

Kelly - my LO has been quiet today too. I had a different MW turn up out of the blue today (as mine is off sick) and she was HORRIBLE! She pushed my tummy/bambino so hard I told her to stop. She then says 'have you had it looked into why it hurts when doing that'. I said 'no, it's NEVER hurt before!'. Stupid cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Yaaay for deciding on a name Laurie... Keep it quiet to avoid any name theives getting hold of it!!! Cant wait to find out what it is!!! :happydance:
> 
> x x x x x x
> 
> :o
> 
> :cry: :cry: :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> *Ha ha  sorry Kelly - no can do! I'm not letting it slip after all my disappointment over the name we both really wanted!*
> 
> It won't be long now and you'll all know what I'm calling my little bambino :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> Vivanco - sorry to hear you won't go to full term. At least you know it'll be soon so you can get prepared for LO. We're all thinking of you hun!
> 
> Please also keep us updated on Dee xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Anna - how you feeling? My back is killing me now I've been busy all day!
> 
> Kelly - my LO has been quiet today too. I had a different MW turn up out of the blue today (as mine is off sick) and she was HORRIBLE! She pushed my tummy/bambino so hard I told her to stop. She then says 'have you had it looked into why it hurts when doing that'. I said 'no, it's NEVER hurt before!'. Stupid cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Did I miss a thread or something lol? What happened? You've probably told me but baby brain is kicking in again :rolleyes:

Still haven't felt him yet, starting to get a little worried last I can remember was this morning when I first woke up. Im gonna jump in hte bath in a minute as he likes the bath and see what happens xx


----------



## Vivanco

caitlinsmummy said:


> Vivanco said:
> 
> 
> So i went to my appointment with the professor at the hospital today, cerebral artery doppler was at a slightly higher speed, no antibody results, so they took some more bloods today for this. they also did a heart trace for 30 minutes, got to go back on wednesday. We are pushing on the top limits on all the tests, so he will need to be induced, i asked if we did really really well could i get to my due date, but he said he was sorry but i should forget that otherwise i will upset myself, he said to expect our arrival in the next 3 - 4 weeks x
> 
> Will update on Donna as soon as i hear anything. Hope everyone is well x
> 
> :hugs: hun, at least your LO will be nearly fully cooked, just think only 4 weeks and you could see your baby! :happydance:
> 
> I seem to have missed alot of your posts on here :blush: Why are you having all these tests? Are you and bubs both ok?
> 
> Really hope Donna is ok :hugs:
> 
> Anna - Aww bless you, I hope the pains go soon hun I know what it's like not being able to find a comfy position! :hissy: I'm like that in bed every night :hissy:
> 
> Thomas has been unusually quiet all day today but Im hoping he will perk up by 9pm as he normally does. I haven't really done a lot today apart from making dinner, doing the washing and putting his bouncer and play gym up. He's probably just :sleep:Click to expand...


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/81576-anti-body-levels-updated-29-12-08-x.html


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: hun it must be so worrying for you, I feel so awful as I didn't know :blush: hope everything turns out ok :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Vivanco

Thanks honey x


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Yaaay for deciding on a name Laurie... Keep it quiet to avoid any name theives getting hold of it!!! Cant wait to find out what it is!!! :happydance:
> 
> x x x x x x
> 
> :o
> 
> :cry: :cry: :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> *Ha ha  sorry Kelly - no can do! I'm not letting it slip after all my disappointment over the name we both really wanted!*
> 
> It won't be long now and you'll all know what I'm calling my little bambino :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> Vivanco - sorry to hear you won't go to full term. At least you know it'll be soon so you can get prepared for LO. We're all thinking of you hun!
> 
> Please also keep us updated on Dee xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Anna - how you feeling? My back is killing me now I've been busy all day!
> 
> Kelly - my LO has been quiet today too. I had a different MW turn up out of the blue today (as mine is off sick) and she was HORRIBLE! She pushed my tummy/bambino so hard I told her to stop. She then says 'have you had it looked into why it hurts when doing that'. I said 'no, it's NEVER hurt before!'. Stupid cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Did I miss a thread or something lol? What happened? You've probably told me but baby brain is kicking in again :rolleyes:
> 
> Still haven't felt him yet, starting to get a little worried last I can remember was this morning when I first woke up. Im gonna jump in hte bath in a minute as he likes the bath and see what happens xxClick to expand...

No you haven't missed anything, it's just that the name me and OH agree on someone else due around the same time is calling their baby. I was gutted to say the least. It's me being stupid and hormonal but it upset me. It was a name OH came up with when I was pregnant before (I had a miscarriage). I'd never heard of it before and really liked it. Still do, just wanted something really different. The name I've come up with now is part of OH's name and part of mine but that wasn't the reason I came up with it. It does have some significance though!!! :happydance:

Yeah get in the bath and see if LO starts to wriggle. Keep us updated hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danni2609

Hope ur little one starts to move soon caitlinsmummy!! My little princess does this alot to me at the moment and ive actually ended up crying being scared somethings up a few times then she does an almighty boot!!x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! :hi:

I'm so, so sleepy this morning - been up since 5:30 with aches, and not able to lie down any more, so here I am sitting at the computer :dohh: We thankfully don't have anywhere we need to go today, so I can always go back to bed later if I am able to lie down comfortably.

Viv - has there been any more news on Donna and Harley? 

I got my first VERY painful elbow/knee/shoulder/foot wallop from Peanut last night. I was sitting chatting on MSN with my mom, and I got hit on my lower right side, down near my waist - it actually hurt for the first time! Felt like Peanut was trying to break his or her way out :rofl:

We have also decided on a back-up name for LO if it is a girl Peanut :happydance: I'll be thrilled if Chris and I can agree on a back-up boys' name too -- but at this stage, I'm just so happy that we have names chosen that we both love! I'm keeping them a secret at the moment, but you girls will be the first to know - promise! :friends:

Think I'm going to be in a low and grouchy mood today cause of these aches :hissy: Hope I'm wrong!!

Have a good day my lovelies, and will chat to you all later!
x


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Morning girls! :hi:
> 
> I'm so, so sleepy this morning - been up since 5:30 with aches, and not able to lie down any more, so here I am sitting at the computer :dohh: We thankfully don't have anywhere we need to go today, so I can always go back to bed later if I am able to lie down comfortably.
> 
> Viv - has there been any more news on Donna and Harley?
> 
> I got my first VERY painful elbow/knee/shoulder/foot wallop from Peanut last night. I was sitting chatting on MSN with my mom, and I got hit on my lower right side, down near my waist - it actually hurt for the first time! Felt like Peanut was trying to break his or her way out :rofl:
> 
> We have also decided on a back-up name for LO if it is a girl Peanut :happydance: I'll be thrilled if Chris and I can agree on a back-up boys' name too -- but at this stage, I'm just so happy that we have names chosen that we both love! I'm keeping them a secret at the moment, but you girls will be the first to know - promise! :friends:
> 
> Think I'm going to be in a low and grouchy mood today cause of these aches :hissy: Hope I'm wrong!!
> 
> Have a good day my lovelies, and will chat to you all later!
> x


Morning Anna! You're never grouchy!!!!! You're always very happy and never moan, ha ha, unlike most of us!

I'm in work today BUT......it's my last day thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you find a way of getting comfortable hun

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning girls! 

I've been constantly checking for updates on Donna! Really hope Harley is staying put!!! 

Anna I know the painful elbow(I feel LO's elbows...too high up to be shoulders and too low down to be her knees lol) feeling VERY well lol! It's always worse when I'm standing... Ouchy! I thought I escaped all the pressure behind my pubic bone yesterday, but it came on me last night :( I had a weird pain really low down on my tummy last night. It lasted for about a minute but then vanished... hope I don't get any more of those for a while.. it wasn't fun :rofl: I hope you feel better soon hun! Those aches sound horrible :hugs: 

Laurie, I hope your last day is a relaxing one for you hun :hugs: 

Kelly, I hope LO started wriggling for you yesterday! If Evie has a quiet day Dr Pepper seems to always get her to move about :rofl: I'm not sure if its the cold or the caffeine, but it works! 

Viv, it's a shame you wont get to go to your due date, but by the time LO is here he'll be/very nearly be full term which is good! It's really not long at all now until you meet your LO! Hope everything is ok with you and baby for the next few weeks though :hugs: 

Sorry if I've missed anyone... Hope everyones good this morning :D

:hug: 

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm not a very happy bunny :( I got a letter from the birthing centre today asking me to have my recent blood test re-done. I called them just to find out why and they said they cant find my file to tell me but they've more than likely mislabelled the bottles with my samples in... How can they be so careless with peoples blood?? It means more has to be taken :cry: 

But... on the plus side I get to go see my MW this afternoon and get to hear LO's heartbeat :happydance: I can do this at home anyway, but it's still nice :D Ooooh and I get my tummy measured :headspin: 

Sorry girls... just needed a quick rant :blush:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Sally - I'm so sorry they're so ridiculously careless! :hissy: They should know better, really. But as you say, there is most definitely a plus side to it! We're getting very excited - we have a scan tomorrow to check the fluid level in Peanut's kidneys; it was found to be higher than they liked at our 20 week scan, and the follow-up scan a couple of days after that showed high-ish levels too (but nothing they were worried about, they said) so they booked us in for New Year's Eve to check again. If the levels are still high tomorrow, they said all it might mean is some antibiotics for Peanut at birth to prevent a kidney infection. We also have a growth scan on January 8th, so are just looking at them as 2 more chances to see our LO before the BIG day! :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I really hope theres no fluid and your LO doesnt need any anti-biotics when he/she is here! And I hope all goes well for your growth scan too hun :hugs: On the plus side though, you get to see your LO twice before D day! I was kind of sad thinking about that earlier... The next time I see my LO will be 8 weeks... It seems forever away! 

Twice as I was writing that I wanted to call your LO a she... I had to go back and re-type it :rofl: 

I just got back from the MW's and she said that there's no rush for the blood test to be done as I'm rhesus positive. I'm booked in for 2 weeks so she can do it and have my prescription for my magic cream :rofl: 

Evies heartbeat sounds very strong, my uring came back clear and my blood pressure is fine :D I'm measuring 31 weeks at the moment, but as I'm only 32 weeks now MW isn't worried! I mentioned the pain/pressure by my pubic bone and she said to keep an eye on it as she may need to send me for physio... It's nothing that I can't handle at the moment though :D So glad all is well and super glad I dont have to have bloods done for 2 weeks :happydance: 

I can't believe it's NYE tomorrow...I'm looking really looking forward to all the yummy food at my mothers tomorrow evening... I'm starting with baked camembert (sp?) on a warm slice of french bread... I can't effing wait!!! 

Any one have any plans for tomorrow evening? (someones probably asked this but my head is rubbish at the moment :S)

:hug: 
xxx


----------



## x-dannielle

hey im due 27th xx :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hey :D Welcome to the Feb Mums club :hugs: Laurie will add you to the list when she's back! Do you know what you're having? How are you finding things? X


----------



## moo2

x-dannielle said:


> hey im due 27th xx :)

:happydance: Welcome on board Due Date Buddy! xxx


----------



## Vivanco

Hi ladies!!

Sorry i haven't been on much 2day, i painted the kitchen!! Needs another coat 2moro after i have been to my appointment with the professor AGAIN!! Donna seems in quite good spirits, seems to be keeping her chin up! They want to try and get her to 34 weeks if possible, so we could both possibly have our little boys early!!! Hope everyones ok

x


----------



## lauriech

x-dannielle said:


> hey im due 27th xx :)

Adding you now hun! Welcome to the Feb Mums club :happydance: - don't forget your badge hun!

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi x-dannielle and welcome to the Feb Mummies' club! :hi: 

Viv - you must have SO much energy! I slept a lot today :rofl: Bet your kitchen looks lovely though! So glad to hear Donna's spirits are good and that Harley's staying put for the time being. Thank you for keeping us updated :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Not to be a brat...but I was the first Feb mom to give birth...I was due Feb 18th and had Lakai .........

Nov 2!! =))

Congrats Penny and Betty!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Very, very true Nic!!! CONGRATULATIONS again! :hugs:

How is Lakai doing? How are the two of you holding up?

:hug:


----------



## nkbapbt

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Very, very true Nic!!! CONGRATULATIONS again! :hugs:
> 
> How is Lakai doing? How are the two of you holding up?
> 
> :hug:

He is doing great...there is an update in the premature baby section. We have our ups and downs..but the worst of the storm feels like it has passed!

:hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That's absolutely brilliant news! :hugs: I'm on my way to read the update now hun.
x


----------



## Poppeteer

Hello feb mummies,
Can I ask if any of you lovely ladies are getting period type pains that are getting a bit stronger now. Have been getting them for the last few days, and I'm paranoid I'll be going into labour soon! :dohh:

Also getting a 'dragging' feeling, like pressure in my bum :blush: and that if I open my legs too wide it'll all fall out rofl: unlikely, I know, but it's how it feels!)


----------



## pookies24feb09

Poppeteer, I've been getting that kind of feeling over the last few days. I read somewhere that the period pains are from tissue softening to make room for baby's head.. I'm guessing everything is ok though as LO's not engaged yet... I think it's down to her being a porker :rofl: FX you don't go into labour just yet! Only a few more weeks and you're full term! 

Nkbapbt I hope you and little Lakai are holding up! I've been reading your story for a while now, he sounds like a little fighter! :hugs: 

Viv, I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you and Anna! Make sure you let us know how you get on! Thanks for the update on Dee! I'm glad her spirits are good! I really hope she makes it to 34 weeks :hugs: 

Laurie how are you today? Hope work wasn't too bad for you!

:hug: 

xxx


----------



## sammie18

Ive been getting period pains they come and go it really sucks! I dunno abpout the dragging your explaining LOL I dont feel like that I keep wanting to open my legs wide only cause its the only way i can sit and get comfy :p Ive been feeling sit to my tummy I dunno what It is, I woke up this morning thinking I was going to puke nw my tummy just feels blah :( and then my damn cat is really getting on my nerves today grrrr lol


----------



## pookies24feb09

Sammie, my cats been a little shit today too :rofl: I'm sure he's the devil in cat form... I should have called him lucifer not luigi! Hope you feel better soon though hun! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Picturing Luigi with a little pair of devil's horns! :rofl:


----------



## Poppeteer

I only get the dragging feelings when I stand up, I look like a proper loon when I walk around- was getting some strange looks today, I tell you! :rofl: I want LO to come out soon, but not yet, another 2-3 weeks at least please! 

Was our one year wedding anniversary yesterday so we went back to the hotel we got married at and ordered way too much off room service :happydance: Was crying like a loon cos it feels like we got married yesterday (yet it feels like i've been pregnant for donkeys years!) :cry:

Nkbapbt, I've been reading about little fighter Lakai's story too, brought tears to my eyes reading it and so glad he has your determined fighting spirit! He's a special one :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx

Ladies in a few days time, we'll be able to say we are due next month!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammie18

Hahah devil horns :p Sadie is hiding under the bed I yelled at her haha lil brat I yelled at her like 5 times this morning ovb she didnt understand me the first time


----------



## Poppeteer

:rofl: I'm sure they know we're pregnant cos one of my cats just won't leave me alone, she's not happy unless she lays on bump and it's really uncomfortable right now. But then when I throw her off she gives me these huge sad eyes... :dohh:

Our dog is the best though he's a golden retriever and will just push his head onto my bump, nose down kinda thing and will stay like that for ages :cloud9:


----------



## sammie18

I no! Sadie has been laying on my side on top of me lol I go to roll over and she falls off, She keeps trying to walk across the bump of course why wouldnt she lol, she keeps steping on my boobs *OUCH* I cant wait to see how she does with the baby, shes never been around a baby or kids so its exciting! Shes going to be like WTF is that its about the same size as me! :p


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Probably a good thing I'm allergic to cats then! :rofl: I can't imagine kitty lying on my bump! I don't think Peanut would appreciate it much either LOL


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna and Sammie, you wouldn't believe how much of a tit he is sometimes lmao... He's into everything... He lets my little cousin push him around in her dolls pram, he wants to get into the washing machine ALL the time... He sits by the door crying to get in! If we tell him off it does no good and we cant spray him with water because he thinks its a game :rofl: His favourite thing to do at the moment is attack the screen on our tv... He thinks he can get inside... and if he cant he goes looking for the people on tv round the back of it... :dohh: 
Here are a couple of pics I have of him... 
In the dolls pram
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v335/70/30/647691619/n647691619_1827665_8164.jpg
In the washing machine
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v318/70/30/647691619/n647691619_1825962_484.jpg
He looks like butter wouldn't melt... It bloody would!!!
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v335/70/30/647691619/n647691619_1825389_8124.jpg
Popeteer, I hope you had a lovely anniversary! The room service sounds good! I know what you mean though... Things are starting to drag now... But like you say... The day after tomorrow we can all say that our babies are due next month :D February will get here and we'll wonder where the time went!

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I know what you mean about the bump thing... Luigi doesnt do it (much), but my mothers two dogs do and it flippin hurts... They're little, but they're heavy!!!


----------



## sammie18

Ugh Im not sure whats going on but my pelvis has been hurting I will just be standing there or somthing and my pelvis starts hurting I wonder if Allison is moving down more? Ive also been getting sharp cramps and I have to stop what im doing cause it hurts! She needs to stop being a brat and stay in there till its her time lol Not now and early :p


----------



## pookies24feb09

Make sure you stay put Allison... at least for the next few weeks!


----------



## Plumfairy

Sal your cat is sooo cute!! I miss my cats!! :( they still live with my dad!! x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, I love the new bump pic! It's gorgeous! Mine still looks like podge to me :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Maya, your new bump photo is GORGEOUS! 

Ooh, I'm all excited today! I've been featured on the photography site I help run as a surprise - and they have said some lovely, lovely things. I started to tear up!

https://www.photography-cafe.com/forum/index.php?topic=8774.0 That's the link, if anyone is interested :)


----------



## lauriech

nkbapbt said:


> Not to be a brat...but I was the first Feb mom to give birth...I was due Feb 18th and had Lakai .........
> 
> Nov 2!! =))
> 
> Congrats Penny and Betty!

I'm sorry hun - I didn't realise you were due Feb :dohh:

How is Lakai doing? And you?

Hope you're all ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Poppeteer said:


> Hello feb mummies,
> Can I ask if any of you lovely ladies are getting period type pains that are getting a bit stronger now. Have been getting them for the last few days, and I'm paranoid I'll be going into labour soon! :dohh:
> 
> Also getting a 'dragging' feeling, like pressure in my bum :blush: and that if I open my legs too wide it'll all fall out rofl: unlikely, I know, but it's how it feels!)

I can't keep up with this thread...seems I keep missing people and missing things! :dohh: Sorry girlies, I'm trying my best :hugs: I've finished work now so hopefully I'll get a bit better.

Poppeteer - I've been getting serious period pain for the last few weeks but mainly at night. It wakes me up it's that painful! Haven't had the dragging feeling though!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, those pics are stunning! You're very talented mrs!!! I love the 'Lunch' pic... it made me chuckle a little! 

Laurie, I hope today was a quiet one for you! Those pains dont sound too clever... especially if they've been waking you up! Have you mentioned them to your MW? 

xxx


----------



## Poppeteer

aaaaah I love cats, but sure does hurt when they walk across the boobies!

Pookies Luigi is gorgeous! :cloud9: Looks like a right character too! 

Laurie they are a pain aren't they, oh well we've gone this long without having a period (small mercies!)

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Poppeteer said:


> Pookies Luigi is gorgeous! :cloud9: Looks like a right character too!

You want him? :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Sal - your cat is cute! Work was a pain, people kept giving me grief and moaning AND not one person I work with (in other offices and mine) remembered it was my last day! I'm soooo not impressed but that just shows their true colours!

Yeah those pains got me worried when I first got them. I don't get them every night but when I do I think 'is this it'?, ha ha! My mums keeps predicting I'm gonna have bubs early. I saw her last week after a few months and she thinksmy bump is quite low (which I do too) so she thinks that's a sign!!!! Ha ha. I'll probably end up overdue by two weeks!

Gonna add a bump pic on the bumps forum in a min girls! I have stretchies coming - not happy!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppeteer

Yes please Pookies! I'm always thinking of ways to 'find' a new cat cos oh says no more! :cry:


I got strechmarks on my bum :blush: maybe i got a couple more twins hiding in there :blush:


----------



## lauriech

Poppeteer said:


> Yes please Pookies! I'm always thinking of ways to 'find' a new cat cos oh says no more! :cry:
> 
> 
> I got strechmarks on my bum :blush: m*aybe i got a couple more twins hiding in there* :blush:

Now that would be a shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

1 or 2 of my stretchies started to hurt yesterday :cry: i'm slapping on the cocoa butter like theres no tomorrow now...

Popeteer you're welcome to him lol... he's been done and has had all his injections lol... You'll be begging me to take him back after a few days... He's the devil, but he certainly has character! He's started to fetch the mail now... Maybe he thinks he's a dog :dohh: 

Laurie, maybe you will go a few weeks early... Just look at Penny and Nic.. They both had their LO's early... Anything can happen babe! Just make sure bubs stays put til you're full term lol! 

I'm starting to get annoyed now... I'm looking for a gluten free cheesecake recipe online and I can't find a good one for love nor money... Grrr... 

xxx


----------



## becky1978

Hi guys sorry haven't been on in a while. Dont know if you heard but baby Archie Peter arrived 8 weeks early on 18th December - does that make me the first Feb mummy he he!! Anyway I havent been at home much as he is in the NNU at the moment but doing really well, just thought I would let you all know. He was 4 lbs and born by emergency c section due to a placental abruption.

xx


----------



## Meels-Spot

lauriech said:


> Meels-Spot said:
> 
> 
> Please can you add me due 3rd Feb, I did put this on here before but must have got missed! Thanks
> 
> I'm really sorry hun - I'll add you straight away! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks for adding me!  I'm having a boy by the way!


----------



## nkbapbt

becky1978 said:


> Hi guys sorry haven't been on in a while. Dont know if you heard but baby Archie Peter arrived 8 weeks early on 18th December - does that make me the first Feb mummy he he!! Anyway I havent been at home much as he is in the NNU at the moment but doing really well, just thought I would let you all know. He was 4 lbs and born by emergency c section due to a placental abruption.
> 
> xx

Congrats!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Becky!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:

Can't wait to see photos - so glad he's doing well sweetie.
x


----------



## Poppeteer

Congrats Becky :hugs: xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Becky! Glad he's doing well! How are you doing? :hugs: 

Crikey... A lot of Feb Mums seem to be going early... I'm getting a little worried now lol...

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> Crikey... A lot of Feb Mums seem to be going early... I'm getting a little worried now lol...

:rofl: I was just thinking the same Sal!!! 


Have to admit to having a few jitters about tomorrow's scan - I know we've been told it's nothing to worry about, but you just can't help it when it's your LO, can you? I'm more excited to see Peanut again than I am worried though.....


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow! Make sure you let us know how it goes when you get back!!! 

I'd love to see Evie again before she's here, but if I go private the scan may be transvaginal and that kind of puts me off :blush: 

Oooh... Before I forget ladies, I got back from asda about an hour ago and while I was there I picked up an outfit, 6 bibs and a blanket for Evie all half price... Bargain! They have some really cute 8 piece sets there that are down to a fiver... They do pink, blue and yellow... I'm going back to get some tomorrow...After I check out the half price off at Adams :D I love a bargain!!! 

Thought I'd post a pic here of my 32week bump... stretchies an' all! They're hideous :rofl: It still looks like an 'I've pigged out over xmas' bump to me... What do you think? 

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1934/70/30/647691619/n647691619_2338570_8921.jpg


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I will let you all know Sal, promise!

And your bump is LOVELY! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

What time is your scan hun?

See how horrible the stretchies are :( I'm not calling them stretchmarks any more... I'm calling them my Evie-marks. Someone else came up with the idea, but I'm stealing it. Makes them seem less horrible :rofl: 

If you look at them from the front, my mother thinks they look like someones holding my bump. Maybe someones helping me look after her... hmmm


----------



## lauriech

becky1978 said:


> Hi guys sorry haven't been on in a while. Dont know if you heard but baby Archie Peter arrived 8 weeks early on 18th December - does that make me the first Feb mummy he he!! Anyway I havent been at home much as he is in the NNU at the moment but doing really well, just thought I would let you all know. He was 4 lbs and born by emergency c section due to a placental abruption.
> 
> xx

Becky, congratulations on your little prince! :happydance: Really glad your little man is doing well. You were the second Feb Mum! I'll update the thread!

We'll all be keeping our fingers crossed for Archie to leave hosptial asap!

xxx


----------



## Hevz

My stretchmarks are all old ones from past pregnancies and a silvery colour so you can't really see them now...don't fret about them. They're our battle scars from carrying our darling babies:happydance:

That big one looks sore and itchy....is it? I got a huge crevice type one in a past pregnancy (down the front of my hoo haa)....wasn't till I had a trim I realised what it was. I'd been scratching like mad and accused my hubby of all sorts:rofl::dohh::blush:


----------



## lauriech

Meels-Spot - I will update you to say you're having a blue bump!

Sal - your bump is lovely hun! Don't worry about your stretchies - they're mummy marks (that's what I started to call mine anyway - I just hid them in the pic!). I live right by Asda so I'm going straight over there either before or after my scan!!!!! I could do with some bargains - been spending a bloody fortune on bubs! Ordered a cot mobile and thing that goes on the side of the cot yesterday and my changing bag (now OH wants his own one as mine is girly!!!). So I've got to try and get a plain black one or something for him!!!!

Anna - what time is your scan today hun? I've got a growth scan at 12pm myself. Had one two weeks ago and no matter what the outcome, they apparently always follow up with a second one. Hope everything is ok hun? How comes you're having a scan?

Maya - haven't spoken to you much lately but thank you for the compliment on my bump - your bump is so lovely, much nicer than mine!!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Is there any update on Donna today? Also, Maddi hasn't been on here much lately. Anyone heard from her?

xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sal and Laurie - our scan is at 11:30 this morning; getting really excited about it. It's to check that the fluid they found in Peanut's kidneys at our 20 week scan and a follow-up one a few days after that has gone down. They all reckon it's fairly common and nothing for us to worry about, so that's good!

Sal, I love how you're calling your stretchmarks Evie-marks :hugs: What a good idea! And yes, it does look like someone is helping you look after her :cloud9:

After our scan today, we're going to head into town. Think we'll have a look at what's on sale in Mothercare, and also get some raspberry leaf tea from Holland & Barratt. Have just realized that it's almost time to start drinking the stuff!


----------



## moo2

becky1978 said:


> Hi guys sorry haven't been on in a while. Dont know if you heard but baby Archie Peter arrived 8 weeks early on 18th December - does that make me the first Feb mummy he he!! Anyway I havent been at home much as he is in the NNU at the moment but doing really well, just thought I would let you all know. He was 4 lbs and born by emergency c section due to a placental abruption.
> 
> xx

Congratulations Becky! Hope little Archie is doing well? 
I'm really glad you finished work early as your LO just couldn't wait to see you! :hugs: xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning ladies :D

I just got woken up with cramp in my leg and omg did it hurt! It wouldnt go... I'm afraid to get up now incase it comes back :rofl: 

Laurie, I think tesco do a plain rucksack type of changing bag. I never thought bout getting Mike one, but it's a pretty good idea! May have to head over there later and pick him one up! You have a scan too? I missed something somewhere... Fingers crossed everything is ok with LO hun! Make sure you let us know how you get on :hugs: You get to see your little man again too... I'm getting jealous now lol... I wanna see my baby girl :hissy: lol

Hevz, hearing about your stretchmarck made me chuckle a little... It was the 'I'd been scratching like mad and accused my hubby of all sorts'...Sounds like something I'd do too tbh! The big ones aren't itchy at all its the litte buggers that are sore at the moment :cry: Ah well, only another 8 weeks to go and I can really start to get rid of the buggers :D

Anna, not long til your scan now :D I still keep wanting to say your LO is a girl... Anyway... You get to see Peanut soon :headspin: I'll be thinking of you and Laurie hun! Raspberry leaf tea is something I'm picking up later! Anything that helps make my contractions efficient has to be worth a go!!! 

I've not heard anything off Maddi since the day before yesterday I think... I'll give her a text in a bit and see how she is :D 

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

Loads of love to all the Feb Mums :hugs: 
xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Sal - that bump is gorgeous, its such a cute baby bump you should be so proud! :) 

Laurie and Anna - Good luck at both of your scans today, hope everything turns out ok :) Cant believe you get to see your little darlings again! :hissy: 

Congratulations to the other 2 feb mummies who had their babies :yipee: 

I've finally got some courage and I have got Chris to take a photo of bump. He said with my jammies on it didn't look right so he took one with my top up too so you can see my awful stretchies :( I have no new ones this time, those are all off Caitlin so they are n't red anymore thankfully but you can still see them. Anyway here goes

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/1.jpg

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/2.jpg

We haven't got anything really planned for today. Going to go and get the car cleaned once Autoglass have been (need to fix a couple of chips in the widscreen) Then Chris is going to put it on AutoTrader as we need a new one (bigger one) So will also pop to Asda or Tesco and see these brilliant nighties that are on offer that people are talking about and get a couple for my hospital bag! :D


----------



## ladyV84

Hi 
Wow congrats to the Feb mummys that have had their little bubbas already!!!
I am due on the 11th of Feb, can you add me please? xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, your bump is gorgeous! I love bump pics :D I love your jammies too... I'm always on the lookout for new ones! 

I think I need to get a wriggle on and sort my hospital bag out... STILL not done it... My nesting hasn't kicked in either and I get the feeling it wont til the very end. I was going to fit the car seat the other day, but cant be bothered to do that either :dohh: Never good! I think its about time I get a move on... 

I'm still in bed afraid to move my leg :( lol...

xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Chris got me the jammies for Xmas :)

My nesting instinct hasn't kicked in yet either :rolleyes: Im gonna print a list off of things I need for my hospital bag and I'm going to go and sort it right now then get the extra's I need from Asda or Tesco's xx


----------



## Poppeteer

ooooh my nesting instinct went into overdrive a couple of weeks ago, and now I can't move it's gone all messy again :dohh:

Poor dh does try and keep on top of it all but he just can't do it the way I want it. Keep seeing things that need doing and it's so hard to bite my tongue and not tell him how to do it properly:blush:

Bless him, he tries!

Pookies, eat a banana just before you go to bed for the cramp, something to do with the potassium content.


----------



## Poppeteer

oooooooh just spotted my ticker!!!!! 5 weeks left!!!!!!! 2 weeks to term!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

LadyV84 Welcome to the Feb Mums Club :D Laurie will add you when she gets back on here :D There's a badge on page one of the thread... don't forget to add it to your sig :D 

Thanks for the tip Popeteer! I'll remember that tonight :D 5 weeks to go... not long at all is it! I still have 5 weeks to go before I get to term... Can't wait! Ha ha I know what you mean about having to bite your tongue when it comes to OH's cleaning... I like things done properly and Mike is a bit sloppy sometimes... Only I cant keep quite about it and end up doing it myself :blush: He tries though bless him :D 

I dont know where to start with my hospital bag... I'll sit down one day and get it done! Maybe that should be my new years resolution... I don't normally have any, but this one needs to be done lol... 

Bleurgh... just tried baking a ricotta cheesecake and it's icky! I'll stick to buying them I think... It's a shame because it smelled so yummy :hissy: I love cheesecake at the moment... mmm :D 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We're back from the scan! We've got a big baby in there, apparently - Peanut now weighs approximately 5lb 9oz and we still have over 7 weeks to go! Good news is that Peanut is also lying head down - that's a relief too! Not engaged yet, but there's time :)

As far as the fluid in the kidneys is concerned, the levels are virtually identical to what they were in mid-October at our 20-week scan, but this time Peanut's bladder was also full, so they're really not concerned. They said the levels of fluid will be checked again next week at our growth scan.

Laurie - thinking of you today at your scan honey! :hugs:

Kelly, your bump is LOVELY! Just beautiful. I love those jammies, too! We're heading into Sunderland city centre in a bit so I can start looking to get some things for my hospital bag - seen some nighties in BHS, going to check out the Mothercare sale, stuff like that.

LadyV84, welcome to the Feb Mummies Club! :hi: Make yourself right at home here and jump right in and natter away with us!

Wish my nesting instinct would kick in - I keep seeing LOADS of things round the house that need doing but I just don't have the energy or inclination right now :blush:

Oooh, only 5 weeks to go Poppeteer! :happydance: That's so exciting!!!!! Thanks for the banana tip, too - I've not had bad leg cramps like that, but I will definitely remember your tip.


----------



## pinkmummy

Anna - Well thats good news hun :) :hugs: Hopefully everything will be fine next week for you! :) Bet its was lovely to see your baby again :cloud9:

LadyV84 - Welcome!! :hi: Just join in and natter away with us all! :D We don't bite honestly! :D 

Laurie - Hope your scans gone ok hun. 

Sal - Sorry to hear about the leg cramps I used to get them all the time and they are awful :hugs: hope the banana helps!

Poppeteer that's brilliant news! 5 weeks gosh I bet you cant wait xx


----------



## Vivanco

Just got back from the hospital, the blood flow on babies brain had sped up to 97cm/s i have had a double dose of steroids, another steroid injection tomorro and induction booked for friday :cry: space in neonatal ready for him (unless they have emergencies) and blood ready for his transfusion should he so need it. :cry:


----------



## Sharpy

Vivanco said:


> Just got back from the hospital, the blood flow on babies brain had sped up to 97cm/s i have had a double dose of steroids, another steroid injection tomorro and induction booked for friday :cry: space in neonatal ready for him (unless they have emergencies) and blood ready for his transfusion should he so need it. :cry:

Hun I am sorry to hear this, but they are doing everything to make sure baby is safe and I'm sure all will be fine!

:hug:


----------



## Angelface

im sooo jealous of the feb mum with their bundles already, im just so glad that all 3 babies have been fighters and that Lakai has shown them how to do it properly, amazing little fighter x


----------



## Angelface

Vivanco said:


> Just got back from the hospital, the blood flow on babies brain had sped up to 97cm/s i have had a double dose of steroids, another steroid injection tomorro and induction booked for friday :cry: space in neonatal ready for him (unless they have emergencies) and blood ready for his transfusion should he so need it. :cry:

I'll be thinking of u hun, im glad they are on top of it, and hes being checked on x


----------



## Sharpy

Hi all!

I'm rarely on here - but now my mat leave has started (well Christmas hols and mat leave kicks in on 5th Jan) I have a whole load of time on my hands, so should be around alot more!

Had a bit of a scare on Saturday when Bug wasn't moving, had a really sore bump and getting strong braxton hicks! Was sent to the consultant led hospital and checked over - was on the trace for 2 hours and Bug was playing stubborn buggers, and my braxton hicks were measuring nearly 50 on the trace - so had to have an internal to check I wasn't in early labour (doc really thought I was!!!) After the internal Bug started to move around alot, but is still alot quieter than usual - guess she is running out of space! I am 3/5ths engaged and the midwife at the hospital kept saying that Bug needs to try to stay put til 37 weeks - I think they have an idea I might pop early - I bloody hope so, I just want to meet my baby girl!

Almost finished packing my hospital bags - do I need anything else?

*So far I have in my bag: *

Button down nightie for after birth 
2 old nighties for labour 
2 packs maternity pads 
1 pack breast pads 
1 pack disposable knickers 
1 pack cheap cotton knickers 
Toiletry bag with shampoo, body wash, tissues, toothpaste, toothbrush, mouthwash 
Towel 

*I need to put in: *

Outfit for coming home 
Snacks and drinks 
CD/MP3 player for birth (hubby needs to make this - I want all my fave songs on to try to chill me out - but it will be punk and dexy's etc! LOL) 
Tens machine (borrowing from another forum friend)
Make-up 
Book/magazine 
Maybe another new nightie for after birth 
My own pillow 
Dressing gown
Slippers
Wipes

These will probably be divided into two bags - labour and hospital! Just need another bag! 

*Bug's bag is almost packed and has: *

1 pack newborn nappies 
1 pack cotton wool 
6 sleepsuits (3 plain white, 3 white/pink) 
3 short-sleeved vests 
3 long-sleeved vests 
2 coming home outfits (I can't decide) 
2 hats 
Scratchmits 
Bootees 
Cardigan 
Shawl 
Snowsuit 
Socks 
Small teddy bear 

Do I need to add anything to her bag? 

*Then I need to do a bag for hubby (he is diabetic so it's quite important!) which I need to put in: *

Lucozade/Red Bull 
Glucose Tablets 
Insulin 
Blood testing kit 
Snacks and sugar free drinks 
2 clean t-shirts / clean boxers (he hates feeling dirty and sweaty) 
Camera 
Spare batteries and memory card for camera 
Video camera (for AFTER the birth - to capture Bug's first moments etc. He keeps joking he is going to video the birth - I will ram the camera up his arse if he tries that shite!) 

Want to get them all packed and in the car this weekend! The nursery is done, just need to wash clothes and bedding, and need to write my birthplan!

Only 36 days to go - I can't wait!!!!

xxx


----------



## Poppeteer

Hi Sharpy, your hospital bag list look pretty complete to me, I'm taking some nipple cream with me too just in case. Scary when the LO's give us scares like that isn't it? Hope she stays in there till 37 weeks!!!!

Vivanco, sorry to hear that, at least they are keeping on top of it all. :hugs::hugs: xxx

Anna, great news hun.... and you can join me with the big babies :happydance: Never know, they might have it wrong and we could have 6-7lb babies..... wishful thinking? :rofl:

Caitlinsmummy, hopefully the weeks will fly by, but mw told me yesterday that she has a feeling baby will be here sooner rather than later! Knowing my luck though I'll still be waddling around at 42 weeks :dohh:

And mmmmm cheesecake... :cloud9: I'm craving something right now though, but not sure what :dohh: Will have a raid in the kitchen...


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Sharpy! Your list looks good to me - thank you for sharing it with us; will hopefully help me when I come to pack my hospital bag (thinking that I should get a move on with it!!!)

Viv - :hugs: Thinking of you, and am so glad your doctors are well on top of things, and LO is getting the best care :hugs:

I feel proud of myself today - got a pack of 2 nightgowns at Mothercare for £10 in their sale, got a baby care kit with the tiny little nail clippers and brush and comb and such.... so more things to tick of the "to do" list! :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening ladies! 

Anna, I'm so glad everything went well at the scan! You get to see Peanut again soo too! You're lucky! Hopefully the fluid levels wont rise :hugs: I was out with Mike earlier and kept telling I have to get home to see how Anna and Lauries scans went! 

Viv, it's a shame that LO has to come out so soon, but obviously as Anna said, the Dr's must be well on top of things and they wouldn't do it if it wasn't the best for baby! I'm thinking of you and hope you two are ok :hugs: 

Another Feb Mummy to go early... I really better get started on my hospital bag... Though I'm still betting on Evie not showing up til mid March :rofl: 

Sharpy, thanks for putting your hospital bag list on here! It's something I need to do and I'm getting in a tizz with it and don't know where to begin! Your list helps a lot!!! 

Kelly, the cramps SUCK... It hurts so much :cry: Labour can't possibly be as painful as a leg cramp...can it? :rofl: 

Popeteer, everyone seems to think my LO is going to be big... I'm not exactly small, neither is Mike so everyone seems to think Evie is going to weigh 9lb+ I'm not too bothered by how big she is... as long as I can get her out myself :rofl: 

I just got back in from Adams and just had 50 pounds worth of clothes for 18... Bargain! I had about 5 little outfits for Evie and 2 pairs of shoes... I'm going back after the new year for more... I'm stocking up now on the 3-6 month outfits. May as well if I can get the cheaper now! 

I just finished making ANOTHER cheesecake... This time it's yummy :D Vanilla and orange flavor.... mmmmm :D

Hope you're all having a nice evening xxx


----------



## lauriech

LadyV84 - you're added hun! If you know whether you're having a girl or a boy, let me know and I'll update you!

Had my scan girls and all fine - completely average! Apparently my little man weighs 5lb 1oz but they say it could be out by 10%....still, I'm mega happy he's bang on where he should be!!!!! :happydance: Let's just hope he's an 'average' weight as my OH was a BIG baby....7lb 3oz about 4/5 weeks early! I was 7lbs exactly and was 3 days overdue so fingers crossed!

Also, OH got the afternoon off so we went for a pub lunch after the scan and then popped to Tesco and bought a couple of nighties and pj's for hospital! :happydance:

Anna - did everything go ok with your scan hun? I hope so!

Vivanco - I posted on your thread but just wanted to say I'll be thinking of you Friday!

Kelly your bump is lovely hun - you have mummy marks, especially for little Caitlin! :baby:

Sorry if I've missed anything girlies xxxxxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

wow... looks like all us febbie mummies might be early! hehe. there wont actually be any true feb mummies hehe.. 
congratulations!!!!
i'm so jealous though. i want my bumpy!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I want my bumpy too... only not until I have my hospital bag sorted :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> I want my bumpy too... only not until I have my hospital bag sorted :rofl:

now you've said that, bubbas going to come just when your getting your bag ready, just to annoy you! :rofl::rofl::rofl: x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hi Maddi - been missing you!

Laurie - so glad all went well with your scan today - been thinking of you all day! Ours went well too; they're going to check the fluid levels in Peanut's kidneys again next Thursday at our growth scan to be sure though. I can't believe little one is already something like 5lb 9oz though!

Sal, I still think I'm holding out for mid-March right along with you! :rofl: Had a peek in Adams here today, but nothing for baby - nothing unisex, anyhow - which was disappointing.

I am one big ache today - guess it's a good thing Chris and I aren't going out for New Year's Eve; don't think I could handle it if we were! We were ticked off while out shopping - we figured we'd pop into M&S for some lovely nibbles for our evening, and there was next to nothing on the shelves :hissy: So much for nice party-like food! GRRRR - do they not know better than to irritate a heavily-pregnant woman? :rofl:

Think the bath is calling me tonight - I have sore hips, a sore back, and sore upper legs. Not ached like this before; could I just be dealing badly with the thought that Peanut is likely to be BIG? :rofl:


----------



## insomnimama

Yep, that's my plan as well... gonna make some party-like food... OH has some work from home and I am nursing a cold so we will do our level best to stay up till 12 and then it's lights out. :rofl: Waste of a good sleepover at grandma's, but Insomnikid will enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Vivanco

Donna is home!! Dr has bet her she will have baby by the weekend, i will let her update as and when she comes back on here x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks for the update Viv! 

Welcome home Donna!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Angelface said:


> im sooo jealous of the feb mum with their bundles already, im just so glad that all 3 babies have been fighters and that Lakai has shown them how to do it properly, amazing little fighter x

Thank you! :hugs: But honestly? I would give ANYTHING to stick him back inside my tummy! I miss my bump..I miss keeping him safe (even though my body caused him to come early..:cry:) and I miss him kicking me..though he does that on the outside now.

Ah..I have to admit a tiny part of me likes being to see him grow on the outside now..:hugs:


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hugs: Hi Maddi - been missing you!
> 
> Laurie - so glad all went well with your scan today - been thinking of you all day! Ours went well too; they're going to check the fluid levels in Peanut's kidneys again next Thursday at our growth scan to be sure though. I can't believe little one is already something like 5lb 9oz though!
> 
> Sal, I still think I'm holding out for mid-March right along with you! :rofl: Had a peek in Adams here today, but nothing for baby - nothing unisex, anyhow - which was disappointing.
> 
> I am one big ache today - guess it's a good thing Chris and I aren't going out for New Year's Eve; don't think I could handle it if we were! We were ticked off while out shopping - we figured we'd pop into M&S for some lovely nibbles for our evening, and there was next to nothing on the shelves :hissy: So much for nice party-like food! GRRRR - do they not know better than to irritate a heavily-pregnant woman? :rofl:
> 
> Think the bath is calling me tonight - I have sore hips, a sore back, and sore upper legs. Not ached like this before; could I just be dealing badly with the thought that Peanut is likely to be BIG? :rofl:

Hey Anna - glad your scan went well too hun! Keep us posted next week too.

Sorry to hear you're aching all over hun - go and have a lovely soak in the tub...always helps me when I'm aching!!

I forgot to go and get nibbles for tonight so we just had a pizza!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Vivanco said:


> Donna is home!! Dr has bet her she will have baby by the weekend, i will let her update as and when she comes back on here x

Thanks for letting us know hun!

Donna - welcome home. Really missing you - hope you and Harley are ok!

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi my lovely girlies, only a quick 1 as i am shattered and wanting my bed, thatnkyou viv(debs) so much you are amazing and keep me sane and focused when i'm in there, well girls as debs said the dr has a bet that harley will be here by the weekend so let's see for once i really want to win a bet, i'm on pessaries for up my ladty parts to stop contractions, my oral tablets to stop things and 100% bed rest, also i'm now on insulin as i couldn't control diabetis by diet alone.
I signed myself out today as there was no way i could miss seeing the new year in without my boys and jon, he has been amazing and i love him so much even when i had the central line in my neck which is horrid he still told me i was beautiful, i am so scarred about having harley i daren't move a muscle in case i start something off.
Will catch up with everything and everyone in the morning xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaaw Donna so glad to have you back, and hope you can win the bet with the docs and keep harley in a little while longer. Thinking of you me lovely. Take good care, and happy new year!!! :D x x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: So glad you're home Donna. You rest as much as you possibly can - hope you win your bet with your doctor!!
xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

HAPPY NEW YEAR my lovelies!!!!

:friends:

Wishing you all health, happiness and love for 2009.... and safe arrivals of little ones, of course! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Happy new year Girls! 

OUR BABIES ARE DUE NEXT MONTH :happydance: Whether they get here in Feb is a different thing :rofl:

I hope 2009 brings you all lots of love, happiness and healthy babies :hugs: 

I'll post more later on, but I need my bed at the mo lol

Loads of love and hugs to you all 

xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Happy New Year everyone! :yipee: 

Wishing you happy, healthy babies and families!


----------



## dippy dee

Happy new year girls, well next month or next week either way harley is due soon yippee.
Here's to us all having happy and healthy 2009 pregnancies xx


----------



## sammie18

Omg only 1 month left EEEEEEK scary lol Well everyone thinks baby is coing this month so we will see haha


----------



## pinkmummy

Vivanco said:


> Just got back from the hospital, the blood flow on babies brain had sped up to 97cm/s i have had a double dose of steroids, another steroid injection tomorro and induction booked for friday :cry: space in neonatal ready for him (unless they have emergencies) and blood ready for his transfusion should he so need it. :cry:

:hugs: hun xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy new year everyone. Welcome back Donna, so glad to see you back!! :hugs:

Not up to much today I don't think, Caitlin is staying at Grandma's tonight so me and Chris are gonna have a pizza and watch a film :) 

Hope everyone had fun last night whatever you did :) xxx


----------



## Vivanco

Happy new year ladies!!!! :happydance: Hope you all have a wonderful 2009! You really are some special people!! :hugs:

My baby is coming tomorrow :sad1: eeeekkkkkkkk!!!

Just getting ready to go to the hospital for my second dose of steroids, a scan and a heart trace. Soooooo tired, couldn't sleep x


----------



## sammie18

Awwww good luck tomorrow vivanco! I will be thinking of you and baby!!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

Vivanco said:


> Happy new year ladies!!!! :happydance: Hope you all have a wonderful 2009! You really are some special people!! :hugs:
> 
> My baby is coming tomorrow :sad1: eeeekkkkkkkk!!!
> 
> Just getting ready to go to the hospital for my second dose of steroids, a scan and a heart trace. Soooooo tired, couldn't sleep x

:hug: thinking of you hun xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Lots of :hug: Viv - thinking of you!!
xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Viv, hope everything goes well at the hospital today. Can't believe your little one is coming tomorrow! I'm sending you loads of labour dust! Hope everything goes smoothly for you! Will be thinking of you and LO tomorrow :hugs: 

Donna, fingers crossed Harley stays put and doesnt make an appearance any time soon (at least not for the next few weeks anyway!) :hugs:

Kelly, your evening sounds lush! I think I'm set for an early night tonight... I woke up at half 10 and am still absolutely shattered!

I hope you all had a good night last night! 

Mike and I went over to my mothers and had a really good night! Mike, the kids, my mother and grandparents spent hours on sing star which was hilarious. It was nice to see the new year in with my family without having anything to drink... And now I get to make fun of everyone for their attempts at singing :muaha: 

I felt a bit odd last night... Evie wouldnt stop moving and at one point during the night I woke up for a wee and could barely walk :S Was a little weird! Today I've woken up with swollen hands :( Not impressed! Hopefully it will start to go soon! Fingers crossed!!!

Do you have any plans for today? I'm gonna take it easy I think... Definitely sounds like a plan!!!

:hug:
xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Sounds like you had a good night Sal! :D I know what you mean about the tiredness :( I'm always tired :( but I'm anemic, are you? It's nice to have a chilling day :)

I have now decided that I want to go out for a meal lol, but I am more than certain that there probably won't be anywhere open. Was hoping to go to a pub or something but doubt that they will be open with it being New Years Day :( Tried phoning one and there was no answer :( Chris's mum and dad have said they will have Caitlin if we want to go out for tea aswell so we don't have to chew on with her, so I wanna make the most of it.

I think if we can't find anywhere to go for a meal it may have to be a takeaway! If they are open!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Any food right now sounds good to me lol... I think pizza hut is open on new years day lol... thats about the only place I can think of I think... Somewhere has to be open surely... hmmm... 

I'm not anemic... Well they think I'm not. I dont think the fact that LO kept me awake last night helped much :rofl: She's not here yet and already she's keeping me up til all hours! 

I think my feet are beginning to swell :(


----------



## Vivanco

Back from the hospital, scan and heart trace were 'inconclusive' :cry: don't know whats going on, back there in the morning for more tests but i dont know if the induction is going ahead, i feel so messed up, i psych myself up for one thing only for it to change, i feel on the verge of breaking point i cant stop :cry: and i dont know how to feel x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh hun! It's not fair for them to make you feel as if you don't know whether you're coming or going! I can't imagine what you're going through at the moment but all of us are here if you need us :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

girls i'm off back iin i think, looks like consultant was right, pains started up i phoned labour ward up and if carries on then i'm to go straight in,


----------



## Vivanco

Ah Don big hugs sweetie x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Donna, I hope he stays put for you hun... If not I hope you're both well and they look after you! Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

thankyou debs and sal, deb will txt you later and let you know what is happening if not i will get jon to txt you as i got in trouble on delivery for having my phone on, let me know how you get on tomoz i wish we was a little closer then we could of met in hossy i know you aren't far from me debs mmmmm now there's a plan lol. Off for yet another bath and to get an over night bag together xx


----------



## Poppeteer

Vivanco, really sorry to hear it's all a bit uncertain at the mo, but they are just trying to work out whats best for bubs and you- they are just being really cautious, which is good xxx:hugs:


Donna, big hugs to you hun, hope your LO stays put for a little longer! xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> Ah Don big hugs sweetie x

Sod big hugs for me hun i'm a big girl it's you i worry about, text me and let me know how you get on in the morning xx :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Any food right now sounds good to me lol... I think pizza hut is open on new years day lol... thats about the only place I can think of I think... Somewhere has to be open surely... hmmm...
> 
> I'm not anemic... Well they think I'm not. I dont think the fact that LO kept me awake last night helped much :rofl: She's not here yet and already she's keeping me up til all hours!
> 
> I think my feet are beginning to swell :(

:hug: I never had any swelling with Caitlin and I really hope I don't with this one either!

:hug: Viv I really hope they sort you out hun it must be awful big :hugs: xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Any food right now sounds good to me lol... I think pizza hut is open on new years day lol... thats about the only place I can think of I think... Somewhere has to be open surely... hmmm...
> 
> I'm not anemic... Well they think I'm not. I dont think the fact that LO kept me awake last night helped much :rofl: She's not here yet and already she's keeping me up til all hours!
> 
> I think my feet are beginning to swell :(

:hug: I never had any swelling with Caitlin and I really hope I don't with this one either!

:hug: Viv I really hope they sort you out hun it must be awful big :hugs: xxx

:hug: to Donna to hope Harley stays put xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, I hope it sticks to just my feet and hands lol... I saw a poor girl in the MW's the other day with a really puffy swollen face... She only had a week left, but she looked completely fed up with it! 

Donna and Viv, I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow... You both need big :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Poppeteer

I wake up so swollen now that I can barely walk :cry: It affects everything, hands, feet, legs, face- i look horrific.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh hun that sounds horrible :hugs: Not much longer to go now though eh! 2 weeks and you're full term!!! MW asked me if I had any swelling and I said no and now I'm starting to puff out... i'm going to start looking like the Mitchelin(sp?) Man... I can see it now :rofl:


----------



## Poppeteer

I can't wear my wedding and engagement rings now any more either- which is really upsetting.


Oh well..... 2 more weeks then Im gonna be bouncing on my ball, might even try S E X!!!!! :shock:
What is that again? feel like a virgin again! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I know what you mean.. Poor Mike gets hardly any these days! It's so flippin uncomfortable... Didn't help either that I had an email from whattoexpect.com about the baby 'coming along for the ride' kind of put me off a bit :rofl: 

I had to take my engagement ring off today... Just gotta hope I don't lose it now :dohh:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: Viv, I'm so sorry you're on such an emotional rollercoaster - I hope they decide soon and then you can settle and get to grips with everything. Thinking of you.

Donna hun - sending you lots of :hugs: too - keep us posted sweetie - hope Harley stays put longer!


I have swollen fingers and ankles; can't wear my engagement ring these days :cry: but at least I can still keep my wedding ring on. How much longer that will last for, I don't know. I keep half-expecting to have to take it off as well each day :hissy:

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Poppeteer

pookies24feb09 said:


> :rofl: I know what you mean.. Poor Mike gets hardly any these days! It's so flippin uncomfortable... Didn't help either that I had an email from whattoexpect.com about the baby 'coming along for the ride' kind of put me off a bit :rofl:
> 
> 
> I had to take my engagement ring off today... Just gotta hope I don't lose it now :dohh:



God, wont be telling Oh that one, he's already paranoid he'll feel babys head :rofl:

Can't believe tescos is closed- we're totally out of food supplies :dohh: ....apart from sticky toffee pudding in the fridge mmmmmm (whats a few more stretchies eh) :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmm sticky toffee pudding.... stretchies be damned! :rofl: Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Im the other way around with my ring! My engagement ring keeps slipping off my finger :shock: 

We've managed to find one place thats serving till 7pm tonight so we're off there for some food now :) Have a few games of Pool and play a few games and then we will go home and watch a nice film and cuddle up in bed :) 

ave a nice evening ladies xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That sounds like a fab evening to me, Kelly! Go and enjoy sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Have a nice evening Kelly! 

Ha Ha Popeteer, You should have seen the look on Mikes face when I asked him to check my cervix for me when we get to 37 weeks...Was priceless! I think Mike gets a little worried that he'll feel babies head too, but as soon as I get to term I'm trying anything and everything to get her out :rofl: 

The swelling sucks doesn't it Anna :( It's not fun...

I think I'd actually kill for sticky toffee pudding at the moment! Asda sell one and it's bloody gorgeous... Can't remember who actually makes it now though... But ohmygod its so good! 

I've not eaten yet... waiting for Mike to get here and I'm starvin... I keep picking at junk... it can't be good for the poor baby lol


----------



## moo2

:blush: I know I'm a bit late... But Happy New Year to all the February Mummies...

Viv, hope it goes well for you tomorrow and they don't keep messing you around. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:

Donna, not sure if you're back in hospital already but good luck with little Harley :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

And happy new year to you, moo2! :hugs:

Mmmm... making a big pot of chicken soup tonight - there's just something so homey and comfortable about it. I'm also watching Peanut's little hands and elbows batter my bump - very interesting!

We have our checkup at the MW tomorrow afternoon; quite excited about it. Will get weighed so can see how much more weight I've put on.


----------



## lauriech

Evening girls!

Sorry I'm a bit late but HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all!

I'm guessing Donna is back in hospital already so good luck to her and Harley - really hope he stays put for a bit longer hun! :hugs:

Viv (Debs) - good luck with your LO hun. Really hope you can get some more answers tomorrow. Good luck if they do induce you! :hugs:

OH and I have been painting our lounge today - looks so much better. We're off to buy new flooring on Saturday and OH and his friend will be laying that next weekend. Got to buy some new blinds etc and we're going to wall mount our TV - will look fab!

TMI Warning....

I keep getting really sharp pains in my cervix and my bump feels really low and heavy :blush: been having the stabbing pains for a few weeks now and I'm getting really strong period type pains in the night, front and back, well some nights! And they wake me up :dohh: Also needing to use the loo every two mins! Oh and.....I've been losing bits of my plug gradually for the last few weeks (although I think it can regenerate), but when I went to the toilet earlier, it was tinged a bit pink :huh: - my body def seems to be preparing itself now!!!!!

Hope you're all keeping well!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Sounds like it's not long to go now for you Laurie!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hugs: Sounds like it's not long to go now for you Laurie!

As much as I want to meet my little man, I want him to be fully cooked too! I'll be 35 weeks on monday - just two weeks after that and I'll be happy, although, I want him to be born in Feb!!!! I'll probably end up overdue by a week or two! :dohh:

How are you misses? Good I hope! Good luck with your mw tomorrow hun!

xxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know exactly what you mean Laurie! Fully cooked!

I'm doing well - have had a nice, lazy day - finding it hard to believe my fortnight's holiday is almost over though :cry: and that I have to trudge back to work on Monday :hissy:

Oh well, every day that passes is 1 day closer to mat leave and to Peanut getting here!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I know exactly what you mean Laurie! Fully cooked!
> 
> I'm doing well - have had a nice, lazy day - finding it hard to believe my fortnight's holiday is almost over though :cry: and that I have to trudge back to work on Monday :hissy:
> 
> Oh well, every day that passes is 1 day closer to mat leave and to Peanut getting here!

Awww hun - I feel for you having to go back to work on Monday!
If you're struggling too much though, see if you can cut your hours or finish a wee bit earlier. Don't struggle on hun if you can't. I know I couldn't manage to work now! Just that one day did me in!

How are your aches today?

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm feeling pretty good today - the thing that's concerning me about going back to work (apart from the fact I can't be arsed to work LOL ) is my fatigue. Right now, it's been delightful - if I have a bad night or am extra tired, I can just curl up for a snooze anytime I need to. Next week, I won't be able to do that anymore - I'll have to be out of the house by 8:15am and won't be home until at least 5:30pm. I know they've made things VERY easy for me at work, but it's the lack of catnaps that worries me LOL

:hugs: Thanks for worrying about me!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm feeling pretty good today - the thing that's concerning me about going back to work (apart from the fact I can't be arsed to work LOL ) is my fatigue. Right now, it's been delightful - if I have a bad night or am extra tired, I can just curl up for a snooze anytime I need to. Next week, I won't be able to do that anymore - I'll have to be out of the house by 8:15am and won't be home until at least 5:30pm. I know they've made things VERY easy for me at work, but it's the lack of catnaps that worries me LOL
> 
> :hugs: Thanks for worrying about me!

Oh hun! You need to make sure you take it easy...

If you can't manage, you need to finish work earlier hun!

I'll be thinking of you Monday morning :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I can't sleep! :cry:


----------



## Vivanco

me either!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Thinking of you today Viv - how are you feeling?


----------



## Plumfairy

Awww Viv good luck for today hunny! Thinking of you! How are you feeling? x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Vivanco

Absolutely rubbish, barely slept, will let you know as soon as i hear anything. Hope Donna's ok, she hasn't txt. Have a good day ladies

Love to all x


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck for today Viv! :hugs: And Good luck Donna! :hugs:

Anna - I hope you don't end up falling asleep at work lol, I dunno how you can still manage to go to work, I'm absolutely exhausted!!

Laurie - It certainly doesn't sound like it will be long :) :hugs:

What's everyone up to today?

I've just popped on here early to sort my bills out coz its pay day and I can't believe that I don't have a penny left (in fact I'm even a little short) on the bills this month :shock: looks like I will have to get selling on ebay to pay phone bill this month. Bahh I hate maternity pay it's crap! :cry:

Once I finished checking emails and forums I'm going to go back upstairs and watch some Sky + then I'm gonna get up and wait for the midwfie, she's coming out between 11 and 1 so in that time we're gonna take all of the Xmas decs down as we haven't done that yet. Chris's mam will be dropping Caitlin off at some point today too, then we have gotta go to the bank.

Haven't got much else planned apart from that. So will most likely be popping on and off here most of the day :)

Was sorting my hospital bag out last night too :) Just need to wash my dressing gown and slippers and put them in, put some socks in, put some books and magazines in (will do that closer to the time depending on what book Im reading and some snacks and it's done!! :D 

I was just wondering what all you ladies are bringing your little ones home in? What outfit, could you take a piccie so I can see them all? :) Coz Im nosey!

Have a good day all my lovelies!


----------



## sammie18

Woohoo 4 wks left!!! I cant believe Ive made it to the end lol Here we go feb mommies!! Its our turn soon!


----------



## ladyV84

sooo exciting !!! we can all officially say that we are having our babies next month...woohoo xx


----------



## insomnimama

I have to admit, I am pretty excited! We can now start counting down the days! :yipee: :happydance: :crib:


----------



## Vivanco

Well the results were high again, so yesterdays 'inconclusive results' were just an anomoly, but there is now no space on the neonatal unit for him, i am back again in the morning at 8am for tests, scan etc, and the same on sunday to make sure he is ok over the weekend. If he isn't then i will have to have him elswhere where there is room for him :cry: if not then he will be here next week. Just dont know if i am coming or going. This is so hard :cry:


----------



## insomnimama

What *******s! They should have left well enough alone in terms of reserving the space till they were able to get more conclusive results!


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: hun, its shocking the way they are treating you! Its not fair on you or baby! I really dunno what to say :hug: xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh gosh Viv thats completely awfull. I cannot image the worry you are going through. I really really hope that you get some answers soon. Thinking of you misses. Hope you can find a way to keep calm x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Viv, that's shocking! They're treating you terribly :hissy: Wish they had left well enough alone regarding the neonatal bed.... hope they sort themselves out soon hun

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Well I lost my stupid maternity notes :hissy: Midwife's been out and told me to calm down and that if I cant find them by next time to let her know and she'll bring some new ones with her when we do my birth plan.

She said that my blood pressure's fine, she told me to go to the doctors if the itching gets any worse but shes not too concerened as its not on the palms of my hands or the soles of my feet. She said I had a slight trace of sugar in my urine, then we had a laugh about all the sweets I've eaten over Xmas which must have done it :blush: she told me its nothing to worry about.

Thomas is still head down :yipee: He didn't like her prodding and poking him and he moved his back from the left side to the right lol :) Perfect little heartbeat :) She told me to take paracetamol for the SPD and said it will more than likely get worse over the next few weeks. 

She asked if I was sick and I told her the truth, that yeah I'm totally sick and that if I had had this pregnancy first there is no way I would have done it again :( She then said that we might hopefully be able to get Thomas out before his due date coz of my SPD and being fed up etc :happydance: So all in all a good antenatal visit. Gonna keep drinking the raspberry leaf tea and will start on the evening primrose after the next visit I think :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good afternoon Girls! 

Hope you're all good! 

Viv, I can't believe they're mucking you about like this. The stress is something you and LO most certainly don't need at the moment! I hope everything goes well over the weekend hun :hugs: 

Anna, Laurie is right... If you feel its too much ask about cutting your hours. The worst they can say to you is no :) I'd be worried too though about not being able to nap during the day... Little one is keeping me awake these days and half an hour in the afternoon does the trick for my tiredness! 

Laurie, It does sound like the end could well be near for you! You're so lucky lol... I'd give anything at the mo to be so close to full term! I'm getting so fed up the last few days! My pubic area hurts so much. I only have to walk for a few minutes and its agony and no amount of paracetamol is helping :cry: 

Kelly, it sounds like your MW visit was productive :D It's a shame your SPD is bad though and your getting fed up :hugs: Not long to go now hun :D 

Have there been any more updates on Donna? I really hope everything is ok with her and Harley! :hugs: 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but I hope you're all good :D 

:hugs: 
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Good afternoon Girls!
> 
> Hope you're all good!
> 
> Viv, I can't believe they're mucking you about like this. The stress is something you and LO most certainly don't need at the moment! I hope everything goes well over the weekend hun :hugs:
> 
> Anna, Laurie is right... If you feel its too much ask about cutting your hours. The worst they can say to you is no :) I'd be worried too though about not being able to nap during the day... Little one is keeping me awake these days and half an hour in the afternoon does the trick for my tiredness!
> 
> Laurie, It does sound like the end could well be near for you! You're so lucky lol... I'd give anything at the mo to be so close to full term! I'm getting so fed up the last few days! My pubic area hurts so much. *I only have to walk for a few minutes and its agony and no amount of paracetamol is helping  *
> 
> Kelly, it sounds like your MW visit was productive :D It's a shame your SPD is bad though and your getting fed up :hugs: Not long to go now hun :D
> 
> Have there been any more updates on Donna? I really hope everything is ok with her and Harley! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone, but I hope you're all good :D
> 
> :hugs:
> xxx

It sounds like you have SPD too hun :( Have you mentioned it to your midwife? :hugs:

No mroe updates on Donna as of yet :( Really hope shes ok :( 

We're just off into town to pop to the bank think we may call into either McDonalds or Greggs for tea :) See you all when we get back :) xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I've just been reading up on it and it seems very similar :( I mentioned it to my MW on tuesday and she said she could refer me to a physiotherapist, but I laughed it off and said I could handle it :rofl: It's gotten a lot worse over the last few days though and it's not like I've over done it! It's a pain in the backside trying to turn over in bed too... Is there anything you find helps it? 

Enjoy your Greggs or McDonalds hun! 
xx


----------



## moo2

Hi ladies, sorry to hear so many of you are feeling under the weather :cry: Hope things pick up for you all soon... :hugs:

Vivanco, my heart really goes out to you xxx Hope this weekend goes ok and your LO is safe & well inside :hugs:

In comparison I have a very minor moan... There's a new midwife at our surgery and I saw her today for my routine 32 week appointment. She was very nice but didn't really listen to me :dohh: I've had the cold/flu bug that everyone has had over Christmas and new year and I'm still feeling pretty run down. I've been really lacking energy as I know most of us are by now but on NYE I nearly passed out. I've had problems with unstable blood sugar and I've still got MS, I've had a pinkish coloured smelly discharge and some unusual pains since Sunday. She said my water and blood pressure were fine and I'm still feeling baby move lots so she's happy all is well, which is great. But now shes said she doesn't need to see me for 4 weeks.... I'll then be 36 weeks... My previous midwife wrote in my green notes after 32 weeks you are seen every 2 weeks? I feel really uneasy not seeing a midwife for that long when I'm not feeling great... Am I being stupid? :blush:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi lovelies! :hugs:

Sal, I'm sorry you're in so much pain - I hope it eases soon. :hugs: It's wretched not being able to sleep. I'm feeling better about going back to work on Monday now; my boss rang me a few minutes ago, and said I don't need to come in till 10am :happydance: Think he's going to take things even easier on me than I reckoned!

Kelly, I hope your notes turn up, but I'm glad your MW is being nice about things and will just write you up a new set if needs be :) Rest assured that your notes are bound to turn up when you least expect them - most likely as soon as that new set of notes is ready! :rofl:

Moo2, I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rough time over New Year's and I hope you're feeling better now sweetie. Good that your MW is happy with LO and your BP. I would say that if she doesn't feel she needs to see you again for 4 weeks, then that's a good thing and she considers everything to be well - however, if you're in any way uneasy about this then I would suggest speaking with her about it.

We had our 32 week check today - all is great! BP lovely, nothing in urine, I've gained 12lbs so far this pregnancy (although I still feel like a cross between a beached whale and an elephant!). Peanut is head down and is 4/5 engaged!!!!! I've also booked in with the hospital to reserve a TENS machine for labour :) I'm going to get a call somwhere around 36 to 38 weeks to come in and learn how and when to use it, then it's mine until Peanut arrives. I'm delighted! :happydance:

Hope there's more news on Donna soon - been worrying about her.

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> I've just been reading up on it and it seems very similar :( I mentioned it to my MW on tuesday and she said she could refer me to a physiotherapist, but I laughed it off and said I could handle it :rofl: It's gotten a lot worse over the last few days though and it's not like I've over done it! It's a pain in the backside trying to turn over in bed too... Is there anything you find helps it?
> 
> Enjoy your Greggs or McDonalds hun!
> xx

I find a hot bath before I get into bed helps alot! Chris has been moaning coz I've been having a bath every night for the last 2 weeks or so just to ease my back. It still hurts but I don't think it's as bad. Last night I also used my hot water bottle on the bottom of my back and it helped a little too. My MW said to take paracetamol if it gets too bad :hugs: hun hope these ideas help.

(Oh btw I am enjoying my corned beef pastie! :D lol


----------



## pinkmummy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> We had our 32 week check today - all is great! BP lovely, nothing in urine, I've gained 12lbs so far this pregnancy (although I still feel like a cross between a beached whale and an elephant!). Peanut is head down and is 4/5 engaged!!!!! I've also booked in with the hospital to reserve a TENS machine for labour :) I'm going to get a call somwhere around 36 to 38 weeks to come in and learn how and when to use it, then it's mine until Peanut arrives. I'm delighted! :happydance:
> 
> xxx

So glad to hear everything is good hunni! :D Hopefully when my midwife comes next we'll sort out maternity ward visits and TENS hire etc :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

I've just been flicking through my maternity notes and she's written down that I have 'Symph Pubis' which i'm guessing is the same thing :dohh: I'm gonna try your bath idea now Kelly... I could do with a soak! I'm glad you enjoyed your corned beef pasty :D 

Anna, I'm so glad everything went well for your at your appointment today! 4/5ths engaged? Thats awesome! I was thinking about a tens machine for pain relief today. I think I'll have a word with my MW at my next appointment! I'm glad your get to start a little later too! The little extra you get to have in bed will make a lot of difference! 

I was just talking to my mother about how I think I've gained a lot of weight this pregnancy, but then thinking about it, I don't wear anything in any bigger sizes than I did before (apart from bra's :rofl: ) and I still have a waist (kind of)... I think a stone maybe... I'll have to get on the scales and have a look...

Moo2, I think its more than reasonable to want to see your MW more often. I see mine every 2 weeks, but when I get to 36 weeks I'll be going weekly. I'm sure if you have a word with them, explain your concerns/worries and ask if you can go more often they wont have a problem with it! I hope you start to feel a little better soon though hun :hugs: 

Oh, Kelly, I was going to say earlier, that I'm bringing LO home in a little pink babygrow with a little white and pink hat and a cream snowsuit :D I'll try and get some pics on here later... 

I've been spending again! I bough Evie a really pretty dress for when she's born. It's gorgeous! A friend of mine has said he'll take a few pics of her when she's born as a gift to Mike and I and I bought it with that in mind! I can't wait... Trouble is now, we have to get another chest of drawers to put her clothes in :rofl: Who'd have thought that someone so little could need so many things lol... 

xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Yeah Symphis Pubis Dysfunction is SPD hun, it's awful isn't it :( :cry: :hugs:

I usually stay in the abth for about 30 - 1 hour and put muscle soak in it too, get comfy and read a book :) Let me know if it works hun xx

Moo2 - If you want to see your MW more just mention it too her hun Im sure she will understand, it's perfectly normal to want to see her more often xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

I cant believe the amount of feb mummies that keeping popping! 4 already with 2 more possibly following shortly!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know! There's loads of us! Don't worry -- I'll be mid-March with my luck! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I was speaking with my MW at my checkup today, and asked about raspberry leaf tea and when I should start to drink it if I'm using it. She told me that they don't recommend pregnant women taking it :saywhat: and that confused me - I had read loads of stuff about the alleged benefits of it. She told me that there has been some research published that stated that it may well be carcinogenic!! I hadn't heard THAT..... have any of you spoken to your MW about the tea, and what did they say? I'm really confused.


----------



## maddiwatts19

sparkswillfly said:


> I cant believe the amount of feb mummies that keeping popping! 4 already with 2 more possibly following shortly!

i know!!!
are any of us actually going to be true febbie mummies?!?! hehe
xx


----------



## moo2

sparkswillfly said:


> I cant believe the amount of feb mummies that keeping popping! 4 already with 2 more possibly following shortly!

I was just thinking the same thing! It all seems so 'real' now... :shock:


----------



## pinkmummy

Knowing my luck I'll be a March mummy! :rolleyes:

Anna - I haven't heard anything at all like that :shock: I haven't mentioned about the raspberry leaf tea to my mum but to be honest there is so many people taking it I don't think it would really cause any harm. Its not meant to induce labour just meant to quicken up the 2nd stage of labour. Im still gonna keep using mine unless my MW tells me otherwsie, maybe you could get a second opinion from your GP? :hugs:


----------



## moo2

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I was speaking with my MW at my checkup today, and asked about raspberry leaf tea and when I should start to drink it if I'm using it. She told me that they don't recommend pregnant women taking it :saywhat: and that confused me - I had read loads of stuff about the alleged benefits of it. She told me that there has been some research published that stated that it may well be carcinogenic!! I hadn't heard THAT..... have any of you spoken to your MW about the tea, and what did they say? I'm really confused.

EEK! I thought loads of ladies on here have used it? My friend has given me some that she had left over, she drank it when she was expecting her LO... :shrug:


----------



## sammie18

Wow 4 girls already had there feb babies thats crazy! I wonder if there will be anymore to have there baby befor feb! Good luck everyone and congrats mumof4!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Kelly and moo2 - that's what I thought! I bought some in Holland & Barratt the other day, and I just wanted to find out what week I should start taking it - I had heard that if it did nothing to speed up 2nd stage labour, it would do nothing to harm me or baby, either. 

I did speak to the MW that runs my aquanatal classes, and she suggests taking it from around 35 weeks.... strange. She works on the same MW team as my named midwife.... any wonder I'm confused? LOL

Thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Anna no wonder your confused lol :) Im sure if its not doing us any harm it wont do you any!! :D I read you can start taking it from 32 weeks, when I get to 34 Im upping it to 2 cups a day, 36 Im upping it to 3 and 38 Im upping it to 4 a day xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

No wonder your confused Anna! I always thought that teas were full of anti-oxidents which helped prevent cancer!?!?! Hmmm... I think having a word with your GP is your best bet. Mind you, so many things are carcinogenic these days and if we avoided all of them we'd starve to death!

Kelly, the bath has helped! It helped more than the painkillers did! I think it's just become part of my daily ritual! I feel really relaxed and not in as much pain as I was... Thank God! I'm going to pick up a hot water bottle tomorrow see if that helps too :D

Another Feb Mum has popped? I'm definitely getting worried now.... Although I think I'm with Anna and Kelly... There wont be any signs of me dropping til mid March with my luck... I'm late for everything else :rofl: 

Congratulations mumof4 :hugs: 

How is everyone enjoying their friday evening? xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Mine will be better once Caitlin goes to bed and Im relaxing in the bath haha :D

Glad the bath helped hun I find it amazing :) Pity I couldn't sleep in it! If I could I probably would! :shock:

Im gonna sound really silly here but :blush: what is carcinogenic? I've never heard of it.

Im gonna go and put Caitlin to bed in 10 mins once she finished her supper then Im gonna have a relaxing bath and then get into bed and watch Sky + and the soaps :)

Hope you all have a nice night xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

You're evening sounds much the same as mine Kelly! A nice chilled out night infront of the box... I still have a load of christmas chocs here so I might start on those too :D I'm awful for falling asleep in the bath :dohh: Mike keeps telling me I should set alarms when I'm in there incase I do drop off and end up drowning... Eeek! 

When somethings carcinogenic it can promote/aggrivate cancerous cells... It doesn't necessarily cause cancer, but it doesn't help. Bit scary! 

Hope you enjoy your evening hun :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Oh right I have never heard of it before. Hope you enjoy your evening hun, hope your backs better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations to the 4 Mums who have already had there babies... the little ones all sound like there doing well thank god! Congratualtions again and lets hope the rest of us feb mummies can truly have some feb babies.

Good Luck everyone! Not long now:happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

goddess25 said:


> lets hope the rest of us feb mummies can truly have some feb babies.

Fingers crossed eh :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls! :hi:

I've just come home from my first camera club meeting of 2009 (LOL that makes me sound like such an anorak!) and it was nice to see folks again. It felt a bit strange thinking that I won't be actively involved with the club until the summer at least, so won't be entering any of my photographs into competitions --- but they've been warned to expect LOTS of Peanut :rofl:

I think a hot bath is on the cards for me tonight - my right hip is killing me :cry: It's been really sore all day, but now especially it's twinging if I move and aching when I'm still. My MW told me that baths and paracetemol were best and to let her know if things didn't improve or got worse.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, you dont sound like an anorak :rofl: I'd love to have a hobby or be a part of a club... The trouble is finding something that I wont get fed up of/bored with after a few weeks. I get a little restless sometimes... 

I hope the bath helps your hip hun! It helped with mine and my back! It did more good than the painkillers! These aches are horrible :hugs:


----------



## pinkmac85

oh wow congrats to those who have had their babies! I guess it just shows that LO will come whenever he/she is ready!!


----------



## Plumfairy

OMG another feb mummy has had her baby!!! Congrats mumof4!!! Amazing!!! These babies are so impatient!! It really does go to show.... We need to be prepared ladies.....!!!! HOSPITAL BAGS ANYONE???!!! Come on..... New years resolution is to do hospital bag!! Lets give eachother a kick up the backside!! Or if Im the only one who stilll hasnt done it, then pleeeaaaaase someone give me a kick!! 

Happy Saturday anyway everyone! Hope you have nice things in store for today! 

Has anybody heard from Donna by the way? x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I really, really MUST get my hospital bag done. So far, the suitcase is down from the loft, and all that's in it are 3 nighties, some socks, and a dressing gown. Not the most organized of bags.... I know I need to get mine done as soon as possible; maybe the fact that we found out yesterday that Peanut's head is starting to engage might spur me on to do it??? I have most of the stuff around the house, so it in THEORY is quick and easy enough to do, right? No.... cause I keep putting it off! :dohh: Right - lets give each other the kick up the backside needed to get them done; 4 Feb Mummies already and 2 more likely very soon should be all the encouragement we need, right? :rofl:

Not heard anything about Donna yet- am worried :(

xox


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm worrying about Donna too! She was showing as online last night so thought she may be home, but got no reply from her. I hope she's ok! 

I'm terrified about going into labour and not being ready, but I'm really lacking the motivation to get my bag packed! I don't have anything planned today so will get LO's bag sorted 1st, then will work on mine this evening when Spikey Mikey is home! So far the only thing I have for mine is a pack of breast pads... Think I'll get by with just those? :rofl: 

I'm in a pretty good mood today! I had a really broken nights sleep, but my hips and back aren't hurting...yet lol! I'm a little worried about Evie... She didn't move much if at all last night (hence the broken sleep) and she hasnt moved this morning. I've tried eating, drinking something icey cold and something hot and sweet. I'm going to give her half an hour before getting my doppler out! I hate it when she does this to me... This little girl was sent to try me I'm sure of it :rofl:

Oh... wait.... I think she's wriggling.... Phew! 

So apart from organising your hospital bags what else do you have planned for today? 

:hug: 
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

YAY I have my list of things sorted! 

I really want to wash all of LO's clothes now... I think my nesting has started to kick in... Fingers crossed!!! 

x


----------



## lauriech

Morning girls!

How are you all? These aches and pains are awful aren't they - they seemed to just kick in badly in the last few days!

My hospital bag is pretty much packed because I've gone into panic mode these last few days....as some of you probably read, I've had a few symptoms that have worried me! The only things that aren't in mine are my make-up and such bits!

OH says he's not going to drink anymore in the evenings now...just in case!

Oh sh*t - haven't put the baby seat in the car yet...or the base!!!! Better get doing that today. Don't ask me why I'm so worried - I'll probably end up massively overdue!!!!!!!! :dohh:

I feel like the size of a house now and my bump is definately dropping :help: I'm crapping myself!

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

My midwife asked me yesterday if I had my bag packed and I told her I nearly had it all packed and she said good :) I felt like teachers pet lol :) I've just gotta put Thomas's blanket in, his snowsuit, my books and magazines and snacks and its done!! Yey!!

Anna - Did the bath help your back? :hugs: 

Sal - Glad Evie is wriggling about again! Its awful when they do that! Thomas has been doing it to me too :( Little monkeys, now hes bouncing around like theres no tomorrow! :lol:

We haven't got anything plnned for today. MIL is picking Caitlin up at about 1 and they are going to some family members house at 5pm for a meet or something. Me and Chris are staying at home, he's messing on in the attic and I will probably finish my hospital bad and maybe look for my notes again :rolleyes:

Hoping to have a nice relaxing day today as my back was really really bad last night, I laid on the bed and I just couldnt get back up to get in the bath :cry: I was in agony. When I got out the bath Chris kept rubbing my back to help it which was nice and he was doing the same this morning :) 

Have a good day all.

Hope that Donna and Viv are ok xx


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> How are you all? These aches and pains are awful aren't they - they seemed to just kick in badly in the last few days!
> 
> My hospital bag is pretty much packed because I've gone into panic mode these last few days....as some of you probably read, I've had a few symptoms that have worried me! The only things that aren't in mine are my make-up and such bits!
> 
> OH says he's not going to drink anymore in the evenings now...just in case!
> 
> Oh sh*t - haven't put the baby seat in the car yet...or the base!!!! Better get doing that today. Don't ask me why I'm so worried - I'll probably end up massively overdue!!!!!!!! :dohh:
> 
> I feel like the size of a house now and my bump is definately dropping :help: I'm crapping myself!
> 
> xxx

Laurie - Calm down!!!! You'll be fine lol :) It will happen when it's ready and it will be the most amazing thing you have ever experienced :) Once you've had him you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Fitting the carseat is on my list of things to do for tomorrow :D I havent even had any signs yet Laurie and I'm with you anyway... Getting completely terrified now! You're so close now though! It must be exciting :hugs: 

I thought it was a good idea to watch some birth videos on youtube, but I think that made me slightly worse... They all seemed so calm! The midwives, the mums to be, everyone! I don't know how I'm going to push a baby out... I don't think I'm going to have the strength to do it :( It looks so scary, but the thing I have to remember is, I'm not going to be looking at whats going on down there! I just have to get her out! 

Have any of you finished washing baby's clothes yet? I'm wondering if its too early to make a start on it... 

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, I hope your back feels better soon hun :hugs: Still not found your notes? Lol, like Anna said, they'll most likely show up... when the new ones are ready :rofl:


----------



## Fossey

I feel totally crap atm. Lack of sleep, pains when walking cannot get comfy at all. They say to lie on left side, thats my worst position I find. Low mood, anyone else having a low mood dunno if its my hormones of lack of sleep but dont go a day without something making me cry. maybe I am just fed up which I hate to admit as I know some ppl hate pregnant mothers moaning about being pregnant but I am fed up with the pains down below the fact it takes me ages to walk from bedroom to bathroom through the pelvic pain. The fact it takes me an age to get out of bed and have my tummy stop hurting. I have 1-2 weeks to go before I can start begging LO to get a move on as I simply can't have her come this soon. Sorry ladies for the sound off, DH gets mega stressed when I have these pains and worries so much so I find it easier to say something here.:hissy:
---
Positive note I ordered my cot at last, the one I wanted from mothercare was on sale on Ebay as a second cos the box was damaged and it came with a matress for cheaper than just the cot in MC. That should be here next week. We have my BIL coming over to help DH move some furniture to make space for cot then I think I am done. I haven't a baby gym yet but thats not super important. I have plenty of clothes that are all washed. Just waiting on the cot sheets to wash and I am ready! Moses basket is here just in case anyways. Got the pram for Christmas from my Brother. Just need to tidy car boot out to make room for that and strap the base in and thats done, but DH can do that. I feel like my house is a total mess for some reason, maybe when the Christmas decs are down i will feel more 'straight'. Oh ordering some personalised 'baby on board' car stickers too.
---
Anyway thanks for letting me rant girls!:hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh Fossey, I hope you feel better soon hun! Don't worry too much about sleeping on your left side.. sleep however you find comfortable. I try to sleep on my left, but I always end up on my back :dohh: I hope you start to feel better soon and the aches start to go away! 2 more weeks and you can serve your LO her eviction notice lol! Rant away all you like hun we're all in similar positions and are all here to listen and have a moan from time to time :hugs:


----------



## Hevz

pookies24feb09 said:


> YAY I have my list of things sorted!
> 
> I really want to wash all of LO's clothes now... I think my nesting has started to kick in... Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> x

Do it then:muaha:

I sorted through tonnes of boys and neutral newborn stuff the other day and made a right mess in the bedroom. Spent ages making my mind up what to take to hospital. Packed the neutral stuff mostly and a couple of boys things, gotta get my girl's stuff back from my sister this week so I can pack a couple of girls outfits too.


Getting nervous and excited now....shit, how am I gonna cope with 4 small kids?:cry:


Off to Mamas&Papas later to have a look at a double buggy I have seen on sale online, has good and bad reviews online so need to check it out for myself. It's one of the lightest and narrowest ones around though and coz of my bad back....I really NEED light:dohh:


Will let you know how I get on:baby:


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Fitting the carseat is on my list of things to do for tomorrow :D I havent even had any signs yet Laurie and I'm with you anyway... Getting completely terrified now! You're so close now though! It must be exciting :hugs:
> 
> I thought it was a good idea to watch some birth videos on youtube, but I think that made me slightly worse... They all seemed so calm! The midwives, the mums to be, everyone! I don't know how I'm going to push a baby out... I don't think I'm going to have the strength to do it :( It looks so scary, but the thing I have to remember is, I'm not going to be looking at whats going on down there! I just have to get her out!
> 
> Have any of you finished washing baby's clothes yet? I'm wondering if its too early to make a start on it...
> 
> xxx

I've just washed all of Thomas's clothes and ironed them :) Put them all in his wardrobe :) Thought I'd get it done coz I know in a few weeks I probably wont be able to bloody walk! :hissy:

Thanks hun I hope my back gets better soon too although I very much doubt it :(

I think I'm just gonna give up on the notes, they will hopefully turn up before I go into labour if not at least I will have some new ones which I am going to keep in my maternity bag AT ALL TIMES until my MW needs them lol.

:hugs: Fossey I have a low mood too, the slightest little thing will make me cry even if Chris hasn't put his socks in his drawer :blush: lol Yesterday I nearly broke down 3 times when the MW was here, stupid bloody hormones :muaha:

Hevz - Good luck on getting the pushchair you want hun :hugs: 

Caitlins gone up to bed for a nap as she is knackered :rolleyes: maybe if she stayed in bed longer on a morning she wouldn't be lol. Grandma will be coming to pick her up at about 1 and also to take some of Caitlins clothe up with her.

I sorted her wardrobe out this morning and have got a bin bag full of things that either don't fit her or won't fit in the wardrobe coz of her new ones at Xmas! So I've put them all in a bag for MIL to sort out and she can keep what fits her up there :) I swear she has more jeans and trousers than me! :blush:


----------



## Vivanco

Just got back, had a lovely sleep last night, didn't feel like getting up this morning to get to the hospital for 8am, DD didn't want to get up either!! Doppler levels were much the same as yesterday so he is holding well, the Dr said i could come again tomorrow if it would put my mind at rest but i said if he thought we would be ok, we would like to stay at home tomorrow, he thought that would be fine, so we can spend the day together tomorrow :happydance: 

The problem now is that baby is breech, :dohh: so looks like it could be a c - section :cry: every little thing i wanted is slowly being taken away. Just my luck. Cant believe he is coming this week.


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Viv xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Big :hugs: for you viv! Sounds like if it's not one thing, it's another! It will all be worth it though when he's here safe and sound! Do you have a day yet for when you have to go in? So glad things seem to be holding well! Hope you have a nice day together tomorrow hun! Thinking of you and LO xx

Kelly, I know what you mean about the hormones! I was in tears to Mike the other night because LO wouldn't let me sleep...and Tuesday when I couldn't find my notes for the MW... They were under my nose the whole time... Was in floods of tears trying to find them :dohh: I'm finding I'm not just getting teary though :( I'm starting to get my moss off a lot faster these days and Mike usually gets the brunt of it. Poor man :rofl: 

Think I'm definitely making a start on washing LO's clothes! This way I can definitely decide on what I want to fetch LO home in :D 

I'm absolutely shattered now... gonna do my hair then go for a walk I think! I'll be dead on my feet by the time Mike gets home and wont be able to go and buy bits for my hospital bag! 

Hevz, I hope the pram is good enough! I love getting bargains, especially if it's something you really need! Fingers crossed hun :D 

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Well we're off to wash the car and hoover it then take some photos to put it on Auto Trader! :D Porbably get some shopping while we are out too! Cailtins just been pciked up so were off out, should be back in a few hours. Then Ill get on and make some tea, dunno what I fancy just yet though hmmmm. 

Sal - hope you get the LO's clothes washed! I'll take a piccie of the outfit I'm bringing Thomas home in too :) xx


----------



## sammie18

Aww viv hang in there:hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

OK, I have my hospital bag list done... I just can't be bothered to actually start on it... :dohh: I've convinced myself that I'll go 2 weeks overdue so don't need to do it until then... I want to do it, I really do... Just need a kick up the bum to get it started!


----------



## pinkmummy

Sal - sending you a kick up the bum! Get started on that maternity bag missus!! :D xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

It's so silly... I know it needs to be done... I'm just lacking in enthusiasm lol!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've sort of started on the hospital bag :blush: Everything Peanut will need is now laid out in an orderly pile in the nursery, just needing to be put into a bag. As for my stuff, all that's in the case so far are 3 nighties and a dressing gown (oh, and 4 pairs of socks!) Think I need a kick too!.....

Then again, Chris and I have spent a few hours clearing out the cupboard under the stairs - there now seems to be ROOM in there again, and things are sort of organized. Just wish there was room in there to put the pram and highchair, but it's a teeny tiny space :cry: Guess they'll live in the back place for now!


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Anna hope you manage to find places to put them. I know with our pushchair we cant fit it anywhere either so its just :blush: xx


----------



## Vivanco

Evening ladies, thought i would come on to say hi, have been looking on the internet for getting a breech baby to move, and it cheered me up, lol at standing on your head while under water, drinking juice whilst laying on a tilted ironing board!!! :rofl: think Donna is going home, will keep u informed x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've now got Peanut's hospital bag almost packed! :happydance: Sleepsuits and vests are in the changing bag, as are scratch mitts, socks, hat and mitts. The snowsuit, blankets, muslins, towel and flannel will go in my case - but at least it's all sitting on top of the case now ready to put in! Still need to get stuff for myself organized, but it's a start at least! :)

Have also finally sorted through our study and had a good clear-out - feel MUCH better now, although I'm utterly exhausted!


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls i am home, i'm on bed rest 24/7 and trust me i will be doing it, i now have to inject myself with fragmin so wow i'm on quite a cocktail, so the hossy have said that i am having contractions but luckily for me they aren't doing the job, they are now going to give me my section at 36 weeks if i can get that far, i've told this little man it's only 5 weeks away so he'd better just behave or there will be no xmas and no easter bunny for him hehe, i've missed all you ladies and will catch up with everything in a min.
Thanks once again viv i owe you so much, trust me ladies this woman is amazing. xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Welcome home Donna sweetie! :hug: :hug: :hug: So glad you're home and taking it easy, and that little Harley is staying put! Missed you loads.

xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

so glad your home Donna!! you stay put on that bed missy and you let everyone spoil you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


5 WEEKS TILL RILEY IS HERE!!!!!!!! oh my god, its so real now.lol! 

hope everyones ok! xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Welcome home hun! So glad your both ok!! Hang on Harley not long now! :D

How you doing Maddi? Haven't seen you about for a while :hugs: xx


----------



## katieandbump

Congratulations to the new february mummies and good luck to the rest of you. xxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

Congratulations to all the new Feb mummies from over xmas! xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou girls, jon was going to come on and let you all know but he wouldn't so whilst on msn to his brother he took a peek and gave me some of the goings on, if ever you see him on line and you know i'm in hossy give him a hello and tell him who you are and he'll talk to you, i must say thankyou to jemma_x she was on msn to jon and explained loads to him that he didn't want to ask me as i was already worried.
Wow i can't belive harley could be here around the 10th feb i'm so glad i've my hospital bag packed.
I read an amazing book the other day it's one of them true life upsetting ones but this was written so well and when i got to the end i realised this lady who had gone through such horrid abuse was martine mccutchins(sp?) mom.
Jon bought me 3 new ds games for in hossy as i got bored of my others and there's no tv's in the hossy so i got so bored.
How are you all girls? wow 5 weeks maddi it's flew by really, i think my pregnancy has you watch now i've said it it'll start to drag.


----------



## Vivanco

I have read that Donna, and the other one when she is in an abusive relationship when martine is a bit older, they are very well written, x


----------



## Hevz

Vivanco said:


> Evening ladies, thought i would come on to say hi, have been looking on the internet for getting a breech baby to move, and it cheered me up, lol at standing on your head while under water, drinking juice whilst laying on a tilted ironing board!!! :rofl: think Donna is going home, will keep u informed x


So, which have you tried up to now???:rofl:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi Dippy Dee, hope your bubs is behaving:hugs:


--------------------------------------------------------------------
I bought that double buggy from mamas&papas and got a few half price sleeping bags too:happydance::happydance::happydance:.

The buggy was great, easy to fold and put down, freestanding, free footmuffs and raincover, a slightly bigger seat on one side for the toddler, huge basket underneath and so light:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Ans it was a lovely colour too, like a chocolate and caramel colour. I love it:cloud9:. Fab price of £150 instead of £270...can't grumble at that:dohh:

https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-aria-twin-pushchair-accessory-pack-toffee/188176000/type-i/


----------



## maddiwatts19

caitlinsmummy said:


> Welcome home hun! So glad your both ok!! Hang on Harley not long now! :D
> 
> *How you doing Maddi? Haven't seen you about for a while  xx*

hey sweetie yea i'm doing good thank you. i'm getting a bit fed up now. i want him out now but i'm doing okay! i keep forgetting to come and check this thread.. :dohh: how are you doing sweetie? xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

dippy dee said:


> wow 5 weeks maddi it's flew by really, i think my pregnancy has you watch now i've said it it'll start to drag.

hey hun! yea it really has flown by!! but it feels like its starting to drag now, lol! so glad your home sweetie :hugs: xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening girls! 

Donna, so glad your home now and am glad Harley is staying put :happydance: 5 weeks and you and Maddi get to see your LO's! Your so lucky! It will fly by! I'm starting to find time is dragging now... I want Evie here now :hissy:

Girls, I've finally started organising my hospital bag! Just need to wash LO's clothes and sort out what I want to take! Think that kick up the backside worked Kelly!!! 

Viv, that made me LOL...Some of the things people recommend when pregnant are so silly! I think I read somewhere that people used to think if you raised your arms above your head when pregnant the baby would be breech :rofl: On neighbours someone had a breech baby once and they got him to shift by holding a bag of frozen peas on his mums tummy by his head... Maybe that could work?? I hope you find something that works for you though hun! Heres hoping he shifts position soon!!! 

My hips and back are aching alot today. I'm quite surprised because I havent really done anything apart from wander around Tesco :S I'm gonna have a nice soak in the bath soon and get Mike to keep me company :D

Hope you're all enjoying your evenings ladies :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Hevz hun i had the aria when i had jack and it was the best double i've ever had i want one for this time but jack walks everywhere now so i can't have it, they are so good for money and i love the fact that they have a carry handle on them and that they fit through door ays, i lived in a teraced house and it fitted though the door easily.
Thanks maddi, i still can't belive that our lo's will be here soon COVERS UP BUMP yyyyiiiiiipppppppiiiiiieeeeeeeee he'll be here next month, sorry had to harleys ears as he'll get other ideas lol


----------



## VicLl

Evening girlies! How are you all doing?

We picked up our pram last week and are so in love with it. We got the switch from mamas and papas for half price. Glad you found one you like Hevz.


----------



## Dizzy321

VicLl said:


> Evening girlies! How are you all doing?
> 
> We picked up our pram last week and are so in love with it. We got the switch from mamas and papas for half price. Glad you found one you like Hevz.

Ooo i got this one :)


----------



## VicLl

It's great isn't it? I love the way the carseat fits straight on to the frame. Really handy. I'm so excited about using it now!


----------



## Hevz

Mine does that on my old travelsystem too. I hardly used it though and just used the Mclaren stroller all the time:dohh:


Which Switch model did you get???? Show us a link....I showed you mine so now you show me yours:rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

maddiwatts19 said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome home hun! So glad your both ok!! Hang on Harley not long now! :D
> 
> *How you doing Maddi? Haven't seen you about for a while  xx*
> 
> hey sweetie yea i'm doing good thank you. i'm getting a bit fed up now. i want him out now but i'm doing okay! i keep forgetting to come and check this thread.. :dohh: how are you doing sweetie? xxClick to expand...

Im fed up too hun :( Wish he was out these back and pelvic pains are just awful :cry: I know my midwfie won't set me off before 37 weeks but hopefully he will be here in 4 weeks, but it still means I've gotta put up with these pains for another 4 weeks I seriously don't think I can cope with a 2 year to run about after too :cry:


----------



## pinkmummy

Sal - Hows your back today hun? I don't even have to do anything for mine to be bad :( We went food shopping yesterday and that was it and I was in agony alst night :(

Oh my God last night was horrendous :cry: 

I got in the bath to relax my bath but the water wasn't very warm for some reason :? so ended up being in only 5 mins :( Got out the bath and went and got my hot water bottle and put it against my back in bed. Me and Chris had a pizza and watched some TV then my back really started playing up :( I couldn't lie down I couldn't sit up I was in absolute agony I was :cry: Chris sat and rubbed my back for me which helped a bit then I started getting the same in my pubic region too :cry: After about an hour it settled down and I managed to go to sleep. This was about 9.30pm. Between 9.30pm and 1am I woke up twice in agony with my pubic region and back aching and cracking as I was turning over :( 

Finally managed to get to sleep at about 2am. Got up this morning and it hasn't been too bad but I had such an awful nights sleep :( Think I may need an afternoon nap today :( I know my midwife said it will probably get worse in the next few weeks but this is taking the p***!

Anyone have any other ideas to help the pain? :( xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, I really hope your MW can suggest something else for your back if not then I really hope it is only 4 more weeks of this for you hun :hugs: 

I was saying to Mike this morning that my hips are aching already and I havent really got out of bed properly yet! It only started off with a little bit of pain/pressure in my pubic region a week or 2 ago and now it seems to be getting really bad. I think I'm going to go to the MW on Tuesday instead of next week to see if theres anything she can do! The only thing that eases it is a long soak in the bath and a few paracetamol before hand...If I could stay in the bath all day I think I would lol! I've heard sleeping with a towel between your legs is supposed to help.... May give that one a try before long! My hips and the bottom of my back click alot in bed. It sounds like I'm falling apart :rofl: 

I can't imagine having a 2 year old to run around after too :hugs: It's bad enough with just Mike :rofl: 

Try and take it easy today mrs! 

How is everyone else feeling today? 

Think I might head out to boots in a bit and see what they have there to cheer me up :D

xxx


----------



## Hevz

Poor Kelly:hugs:. I get nasty sciatica but "luckily" (and i'll use the term loosley:dohh:) it comes and goes so sometimes I'm pain free and other times I feel crippled and can barely stand:cry:. I have only had spd once for a few weeks and that was more than enough, it was after Toby's birth:hissy:

No top tips for back pain I'm afraid, they just recommend rest and paracetamol over her and I use a heated wheat cushion to lay on the painful bit.


It's hard with a little one as well isn't it? Toby's only 13months old but Lauren my eldest is 6 and is very good at keeping him amused:happydance:, Abi my 4 year old is a little monkey:rofl:....I give up with trying to keep her well behaved, calm and quiet:dohh::blush:


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks Sal, thanks Hevz :hug: It looks like I'm definately going to have to see my mum and dad and the in laws about either coming down here to give me a hand or taking Caitlin for a few hours a day :( I feel so awful coz I started my maternity leave really early so I could spend as much time as possible with Caitlin before Thomas arrives but she just seems to be going to the grandparents alot as there isn't much I can do with her :( :cry: 

Might go to the doctors on Tuesday and see if they can recommend anythign or give me anything stronger than paracetamol.

Hope you find something nice in Boots Sal! Wish I could do that lol, my money's always spoken for when I get paid haha. Completely skint this month coz we bought all of Thomas's bedding curtains etc and a wardrobe altogether we've spent about £200 on stuff :shock: so completely brassic this month!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

caitlinsmummy said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome home hun! So glad your both ok!! Hang on Harley not long now! :D
> 
> *How you doing Maddi? Haven't seen you about for a while  xx*
> 
> hey sweetie yea i'm doing good thank you. i'm getting a bit fed up now. i want him out now but i'm doing okay! i keep forgetting to come and check this thread.. :dohh: how are you doing sweetie? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im fed up too hun :( Wish he was out these back and pelvic pains are just awful :cry: I know my midwfie won't set me off before 37 weeks but hopefully he will be here in 4 weeks, but it still means I've gotta put up with these pains for another 4 weeks I seriously don't think I can cope with a 2 year to run about after too :cry:Click to expand...

aww sweetie. i can only imagine how fed up you must be!!! i hope he does come in 4 weeks hun! and i hope the pain eases up...:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning sweeties!

Kelly and Sal - huge :hug: for you both! I can't imagine having to deal with the pains as well as chase round after a toddler, Kelly - I think asking your parents and Chris's parents for some help is a good idea! It still means you're spending more time with Caitlin cause you're on leave, but that the time you do have together is even better quality cause you're more rested and coping better :hugs: Sally, I feel like I must be about 82 instead of 32 these days (and not one of those fit and well 82 year olds, either! :rofl: ) I crack and creak when I turn over in bed and when I walk - my knees are in so much pain thanks to this relaxin hormone -- I hurt them playing volleyball in school, and before getting pregnant they would ache if the weather was getting bad, but this is just constant now :cry: 

I had such bad pain yesterday that I couldn't get to sleep until well after 1am - thank goodness for the DVD player and my Godfather trilogy! LOL I then kept waking at least once an hour - either to turn over painfully, or to go to the loo, or both! As a result, I've only just managed to drag myself out of bed. Should be interesting getting up and out of the house for 9am tomorrow for work!

Nothing planned here today, except maybe a clearout of our bedroom, if I feel up to it. At least for that, I can pile loads of stuff onto our bed and sit while I sort - and put a DVD on at the same time. Our bedroom has sort of become the dumping ground for things without a home at the moment, and I'm sure there are plenty of things we can get rid of to the charity shop. The other rooms in the house are all organized, so I reckon I'll feel happier when our room matches.

Wish I had money to go shopping though - already dreading going onto 1/2 pay during most of my mat leave, as I'm the only income earner; Chris is a stay-at-home daddy (which I LOVE :) ) - going to mean the credit cards take a hammering between now and August though :cry:

Have a lovely day girls! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Kelly ans sal :hugs: to you both try and take it easy, 
kelly i know you worry about sending caitlin to her grand parents but i bet she loves it and see's it as an adventure and a happy and rested mommy is better than a sore and aching mommy.
Hevz abi sounds like my jack hehe he's a little so n so at times.
Anna try and get some rest today hunny , i know how you feel about your bedroom mine is now known as the dumping ground as i have everything in there :blush: i must get it done, i could get jon to chuck everything on the bed for me, i'm going to do some baking today as i can sit and do it.
I'm hating bed rest already so i'm thinking of ways to modify it :rofl: i can sit to the kitcken table to make cakes with the boys and of course sit here and chat to you ladies, but i have to confess i tidied up the front room today and what do you know the tightenings started to appear so i sat straight down and have now 100% admitted defeat :cry: oh well if it keeps lil man in for another 5 weeks i'll be happy.
Have a lovely day girls xx:hug:


----------



## moo2

dippy dee said:


> Kelly ans sal :hugs: to you both try and take it easy,
> kelly i know you worry about sending caitlin to her grand parents but i bet she loves it and see's it as an adventure and a happy and rested mommy is better than a sore and aching mommy.
> Hevz abi sounds like my jack hehe he's a little so n so at times.
> Anna try and get some rest today hunny , i know how you feel about your bedroom mine is now known as the dumping ground as i have everything in there :blush: i must get it done, i could get jon to chuck everything on the bed for me, i'm going to do some baking today as i can sit and do it.
> I'm hating bed rest already so i'm thinking of ways to modify it :rofl: i can sit to the kitcken table to make cakes with the boys and of course sit here and chat to you ladies, but i have to confess i tidied up the front room today and what do you know the tightenings started to appear so i sat straight down and have now 100% admitted defeat :cry: oh well if it keeps lil man in for another 5 weeks i'll be happy.
> Have a lovely day girls xx:hug:

:gun: Do not move!!!

We want little Harley cooked a bit more before he arrives!!!! xxxx

Glad you're home Donna :hugs:


----------



## Hevz

Donna....do as you're bloody told and lay down. Make to do lists for everyone or something:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Do as you're told Donna :gun: We want a fully cooked little Harley! Rest up sweetie.
xx


----------



## Dizzy321

VicLl said:


> It's great isn't it? I love the way the carseat fits straight on to the frame. Really handy. I'm so excited about using it now!

i got the idea off you when you posted a thread a while back its great i love it so much :happydance:
i dont have the car seat though as we still have one from our son that we will be using x


----------



## dippy dee

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: moo, hevz and anna you lot make me wet myself :blush: :rofl: haha i should start a diary called confessions of a bed rest mum :rofl: it's not my fault honest :blush: i'm a bed rest mummy who is nesting i blame it on the :baby: :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: wow 27 days and it'll be our turn feb mums :happydance: it's becoming so real now, it's like :saywhat: me pregnant, baby, when, never wow:wohoo:
it's nuts :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks Donna. But stay put in bed! :gun: We will all be round to strap you to the bed if you move so be warned :gun:

Back isn't too bad at the moment thankfully so Im enjoying the pain free chilling :)

Gonna see what the doctor says to be on tuesday and mention to my mum and MIL about having Caitlin more often to help me out. I'll be buggered when Chris is at work on a Wednesday night :( He works till 9pm on Wednesday nights :cry: Will have to try and work something out.

On a plus note I have just booked our yearly holiday to Primrose Valley in May :D It was gonna cost us £84 each but we got it for £57.50! So Im in a bit of a happier mood now :)


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooo primrose valley sounds so pretty, we're off to presthaven sands in may for 8 nights, we've got a caravan so it only cost us £48 for 8 nights for all of us and that includes all the passes for the shows which are good for the kids in the evening when they are restless, passes also include the pools etc so it's a good cheap holiday and the boys love it there we've been there a few times now.
Glad you are feeling better hun xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks hun :)

We have been going to primrose valley every year for the past 2 years now and we love it and so does Caitlin. Its a haven caravan park near Scarborough. It's one of the more dearer ones in the area and I always get the top caravan coz we like to watch films on a night in there when the kids are in bed :)

Can't wait for Thomas to get here now :) The woman on the phone asked me how many children were going and I had to say that Thomas would be about 3 months! I was thinking oh my god, Thomas will be here then lol.

On an even happier note!! Chris put our car in Auto Trader yesterday coz we only have a 3 door clio and we are wanting a bit bigger car (like a focus or a peugeot 307) 5 door coz it will be alot easier with 2 little 'uns! 

About 10 minutes ago Chris had a phone call from a man who is interested in it for his niece. He said he has emailed some links of some possible cars to his niece and she will decide which ones she wants to go look at and he'll get back in touch! :yipee:

So Chris is now out there hoovering the car lol, he didn't expect to get much interest especially so quickly so we hadn't hoovered it or anything only, washed it for the photo yesterday. So wish us luck that this guy wants to buy it! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh kelly, i have been looking into prices for primrose valley as thats where we defo want to go this year! but its came up with £485 for 7 nites in a standard caravan :( rip off so we dont know what to do now x


----------



## pinkmummy

paula85 said:


> Oh kelly, i have been looking into prices for primrose valley as thats where we defo want to go this year! but its came up with £485 for 7 nites in a standard caravan :( rip off so we dont know what to do now x

We have just booked for 7days on 15th May in the very top caravan for £229.92! When you phone up tell them that you have your car insurance with Green Flag but that you have lost your code and it will give you an extra 30% off. 

I phoned up to book it and it was going to be £335.30 then I had my Morrisons discount which knocked about £30 off and then the lass asked me if we had car breakdown cover and I said yeah with Green Flag and she said we could have a 30% discount off with them and that they should be sending the letters out to their customers this year with the discount on!! :happydance:

I've got a direct line number if you wanna phone up and book it hun, and you can also pay just £50 deposit today and the rest in March!


----------



## dippy dee

it's a lot cheaper if you book out of the school holidays naughty i know but it has to be done, i'm going to look at primrose as all haven sites accept caravans and it is so much cheaper.
Good luck selling the car, i know what yopu mean about little cars i've got a little corsa and i find it hard to put us all in and it would be impossible when harley arrives, dh has a megan scenic which is brill on space and petrol so i love it so jon says he'll put me on the insurance although he wants to sell it as he wants a 4x4.


----------



## Sharpy

Has your midwife given you any idea of how big baby is going to be? Mine hasn't yet - and I want to know how big she thinks she is - will ask her on Thursday but just wondered if anyone had been told during their appts! 

xxx
edit: for some reason the first part of my post had disappeared!!!


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> it's a lot cheaper if you book out of the school holidays naughty i know but it has to be done, i'm going to look at primrose as all haven sites accept caravans and it is so much cheaper.
> Good luck selling the car, i know what yopu mean about little cars i've got a little corsa and i find it hard to put us all in and it would be impossible when harley arrives, dh has a megan scenic which is brill on space and petrol so i love it so jon says he'll put me on the insurance although he wants to sell it as he wants a 4x4.

When are you thinking of going to Haven hun? We could meet up with the kiddies, they would love it :) xx


----------



## dippy dee

we are going may 8th for 8 nights to prsthaven but i'm going to nag jon for a second holiday, he can't moan at the prices we pay lol
It'd be wonderful to meet up face to face x


----------



## pinkmummy

Which one are you going to? We're going 15th May for 7 days to Primrose Valley xxx


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Which one are you going to? We're going 15th May for 7 days to Primrose Valley xxx

were going to the presthaven one i love it there and the boys love the sand dunes that are on site


----------



## dippy dee

mmmmm i'm thinking of going primrose in september for my birthday it'll only be £58.05 for 5 nights for us BARGAIN


----------



## Dizzy321

dippy dee said:


> mmmmm i'm thinking of going primrose in september for my birthday it'll only be £58.05 for 5 nights for us BARGAIN

thats a bargain! dont know where i have been looking but our quotes have been soo high for the cheapest caravan :( kelly has have me a number 2 ring, gonna give them a ring tomorrow see what i can get :)


----------



## Vivanco

hey ladies, how are you all?? Had quite a nice day, asda, iceland OH and made cakes with my big sis and her 2 LO's and my LO. So i hope all the activity worked and baby is no longer breech. Will find out in the morning. 

Think i might also have slapped cheek virus, my cheeks are very very hot and itchy and i feel poop :cry: thats all i need!


----------



## dippy dee

paula85 said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> mmmmm i'm thinking of going primrose in september for my birthday it'll only be £58.05 for 5 nights for us BARGAIN
> 
> thats a bargain! dont know where i have been looking but our quotes have been soo high for the cheapest caravan :( kelly has have me a number 2 ring, gonna give them a ring tomorrow see what i can get :)Click to expand...

Give them a ring and try changing your dates fridays and saturdays you will pay more, i get mine so cheap as we have a caravan so we go on the touring pitches, it really does pay to have a caravan :happydance:


Debs it sounds like you had a lovely day are you back at the hossy tomoz? I've got to be there at 2.30 but have to go to the ward and get my fragmin so will be there a little earlier. :hug:
i've just had a curry, egg fried rice etc and now i feel all full and lovely xx


----------



## dippy dee

hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## moo2

Vivanco said:


> hey ladies, how are you all?? Had quite a nice day, asda, iceland OH and made cakes with my big sis and her 2 LO's and my LO. So i hope all the activity worked and baby is no longer breech. Will find out in the morning.
> 
> Think i might also have slapped cheek virus, my cheeks are very very hot and itchy and i feel poop :cry: thats all i need!

Oh no! I can't believe you've got something else to deal with :dohh:
I hope the red cheeks are just a result of being out in the cold today... :hugs:

Hope tomorrow goes well xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Good luck for tomorrow Viv! Hope babys turned! Thinking of you x x x x x x


----------



## Vivanco

Back at the hospital at 9am sharp, i am going with NO expectations. Just see what they say x


----------



## Hevz

Vivanco said:


> Back at the hospital at 9am sharp, i am going with NO expectations. Just see what they say x

:hugs:good luck chick:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

a bit of a personal question but has anyone else started to loose watery mucus? when i was in hossy the other night i had a watery loss with a bit of blood in i told them n they said ok but every now and again my undies are wet with mucus, i know it's not wee as i had a feel up there :blush: and it is watery mucus, am i strange or is this normal? :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> Back at the hospital at 9am sharp, i am going with NO expectations. Just see what they say x

Good luck hun i'll be textin you at 9.10 to see what is happening :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening girls! Hope you're all good and have enjoyed your Sunday :D

I've been a busy little bee today! Kelly and Anna you'd be so proud - I've washed all of Pookies clothes, packed her hopspital bag and most of mine AND got the car seat fitted :D! That kick up the arse definitely worked! 

Went to boots today to see what goodies I could get... I'm completely skint, but I still had a gift card with a few quid on from Christmas so bought myself some nice smellies :D Got home and had a productive evening. Managed to iron all of the babies clothes, sort out our bedroom and have a nice long soak in the bath! Took a few paracetamol earlier and my hips and back are feeling ok... for the most part :rofl: 

Kelly, you really should ask your parents and in laws for a little extra help! I'm sure they wont mind looking after Caitlin for a few hours, especially if you need the rest hun! Caitlin will probably love it anyway and you'd still get to spend lots of time with her! You need your rest... especially now :hugs: Make sure you get yourself to the docs... There must be something they can give you to make it a little more bearable! 

Anna, I hope you're resting up! Make the most of your little extra in bed tomorrow especially if your aches are keeping you awake. It's horrible :hugs: Only 4 weeks now hun and you're mat leave kicks in :happydance:

Viv, I'm glad you had a nice day today :D Hopefully your red cheeks are just from the cold and I hope you feel better soon! Being ill is the last thing you need :hugs: I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow and you get some sort of idea on whats going on! I'll be thinking of you and LO hun. Be sure to let us know how you get on :hugs:

Dee, you make sure you rest well hun! I'm with the other girls... We all want Harley to ripen a little more before he gets here doll! Hope you're not stuck at the hospital too long tomorrow! Let us know how it goes :hugs:

Sharpy, I didn't think to ask MW about how big she thinks baby is... I'll have to ask when I go back next week! It would be nice to have some sort of idea :D

I cant wait to book our holiday! We'll probably end up going to devon for a week or two in late September! I can't wait. I love it there :D

I'm absolutely shattered! I think I'm gonna cuddle up in bed with a nice tub of ice cream and a dvd :D 

Phew... that was long!

Hope you're all good and resting well! 

Loads of love and hugs to you all 
:hug:
xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

good luck Viv :hugs: xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning! Today's the day... back at WORK :hissy: I'm shattered - went to bed at 10:30 cause I felt sleepy, but spent ALL night tossing and turning and getting very little sleep (AND visiting the loo about once every 90 minutes!) Oh well, 20 workdays to go.... then mat leave!

Viv, thinking of you today hun - will be wondering all day how you are getting on, and will be logging in here as soon as I get home to find out any updates! Sending you lots of :hug: and hoping LO has turned!

Sally, I'm so proud of you! :hugs: You're so organized now - that kick really did the trick!! :) I've got all of Peanut's things washed, ironed, put away or packed (depending on whether it's in the hospital bag or not) and have some of my stuff packed in the hospital bag too. Am feeling a bit more organized!

I'm going to stop at Matalan on my way home from work today I think - we were in there a few days ago looking at sheets and blankets for the cotbed, and stuff was all half-price (at least the yellow bedding was - the white stuff didn't seem to be marked down LOL - good thing yellow matches Peanut's room!) We got cellular blankets for £2.94 each, a pack of 2 flat flanellette sheets for £2.94, and a pack of 2 fitted sheets for £1.96! Now that I've got one of each pack, and have washed, dried, ironed and fitted them to the cotbed, I'm going to buy a couple more of each cause they're fab! (Might also think to ask if the white versions are also on sale... they didn't have the sale tickets on them, but you never know!)

Sending my love to all you wonderful Feb Mummies - will miss being on here off and on during the day, and now will have LOADS of catching up to do this evening!

:friends: xoxoxx


----------



## sammie18

Awww that sucks anna!!!! You shouldnt be working you should be relaxing :)


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Which one are you going to? We're going 15th May for 7 days to Primrose Valley xxx
> 
> were going to the presthaven one i love it there and the boys love the sand dunes that are on siteClick to expand...

Wow that sounds nice! i hope you all enjoy it hun!! :D :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

Viv - Good luck today hun :hugs: keep us updated! :hugs:

Anna - :hugs: Hope work goes ok for you, are you going to see about cutting your hours down?

Donna - Thats a good bargain, we have eneded up paying just £57.50 each to go to Primrose Valley for 7 nigths in May, Im extatic. We always go with MIL and FIL as then we have babysitters :rofl: lol :D Only joking. We never really go out coz neither me or Chris are big drinkers but last year we got up really early one morning and drove down to Alton Towers while his mum and dad had Caitlin for the day. It was lovely! :) 

As for the watery mucus I think I've been having it too. I thought it was maybe wee too :blush: Mihgt mention it at the doctors tomorrow to seei f its all ok.

Sal - Thanks hun, Im definately going to ask for help. Caitlins going shopping with my mum and dad today, my dad's picking her up at about 10.30 and he'll drop her off at about 5 -6pm and Chris will be in by 5 anyway. Chris got up early and got her ready this morning and even made all of our breakfast's before he went out to work :cloud9: bless him :)

Had a long soak in the bath last night which helped ease my back, but as soon as I ogt into bed it started playing up again :( I've figured out that it is when I try and lie with my back flat against the bed. If I lie with it arched slightly it doesn't hurt :saywhat: At about 9.30 I was feeling very peckish so I decided to get up and go and get some cereal and Im not kidding I couldn't walk. I got out of bed and every time I stood on my right foot by back was going mental :hissy: Chris had to go downstairs and get me some cereal :( I feel like such an invalid not being able to do the smallest of things :hissy:

I know I shouldn't say this but the sooner :baby: is out the better, I really dunno how I'm going to cope for another 5 weeks or so :cry: :cry:

Can't get up to the doctors today so going up in the morning after I've dropped Chris off at work (that's if I can actually manage to drive! :( )

Woke up this to find snow :) which was quite a nice suprise. It's not a lot but a little covering :) enough to throw a few snowballs ;) When Chris went out to work it was starting to snow again too! :D

Has anyone heard from Laurie lately? :-k Think I'll text her and see how she's doing :hugs: 

Have a nice day everyone, I will more than likely be lurking about all day, may pop to Morrisons with my mum and dad but that will be about it, just to give my legs a little stretch xx


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> a bit of a personal question but has anyone else started to loose watery mucus? when i was in hossy the other night i had a watery loss with a bit of blood in i told them n they said ok but every now and again my undies are wet with mucus, i know it's not wee as i had a feel up there :blush: and it is watery mucus, am i strange or is this normal? :hug:

Ive noticed a big increase in this, although without the blood. Its a bit yukky really, but I prefer it to having periods any day of the week!!! Think its normal to have increased discharge at this stage anyways..


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning girls! 

Donna and Viv, I hope everything goes well at the hospital for you both today :hugs: 

Anna, I'm not the only one that sounds organised :D I popped in matalan for a few bit for Evie a couple of months back and they have some of the cutest things there! The bedding sounds fab! Will have to go have a look to see if I can get my hands on anything! Hope you have a nice easy day in work today hun :hugs: 

Kelly, Chris sounds like a sweetie! Mike has been really good too bless him :D He's been a huge help! Fingers crossed that the Dr can give you something for your back :hugs: I was saying to Donna last night that after being sat down on the floor for so long, sorting things out, my bum and leg went numb. I decided to stand up, to get the blood flow going again and couldnt put my one leg on the floor... I almost ended up back on my backside! It was really painful trying to balance on one leg and shuffle myself over to the bed... Mike was trying to prop me up lol.. I looked like a bit of a div :dohh: 

I think today, the most exciting thing I have planned is to go to morrisons :D Nice easy day for me!

Hope you're all well 
:hug:
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Donna and Viv, I hope everything goes well at the hospital for you both today :hugs:
> 
> Anna, I'm not the only one that sounds organised :D I popped in matalan for a few bit for Evie a couple of months back and they have some of the cutest things there! The bedding sounds fab! Will have to go have a look to see if I can get my hands on anything! Hope you have a nice easy day in work today hun :hugs:
> 
> Kelly, Chris sounds like a sweetie! Mike has been really good too bless him :D He's been a huge help! Fingers crossed that the Dr can give you something for your back :hugs: I was saying to Donna last night that after being sat down on the floor for so long, sorting things out, my bum and leg went numb. I decided to stand up, to get the blood flow going again and couldnt put my one leg on the floor... I almost ended up back on my backside! It was really painful trying to balance on one leg and shuffle myself over to the bed... Mike was trying to prop me up lol.. I looked like a bit of a div :dohh:
> 
> *I think today, the most exciting thing I have planned is to go to morrisons  Nice easy day for me!*
> Hope you're all well
> :hug:
> xxx


*Sounds like my day too lol* :) 

I went to switch the light off behind the couch the other week and when I turned around my ankle just completey gave way and I ended up in a heap on the floor :rofl: Chris came running downstairs and I laid there and started crying from sheer embarrasment lol :D 

Being pregnant ages you 50 years I think! In fact I think Chris's 83 year old nana is fitter than me at the moment :rofl:

Have an nice day hun :hugs:


----------



## Hevz

dippy dee said:


> a bit of a personal question but has anyone else started to loose watery mucus? when i was in hossy the other night i had a watery loss with a bit of blood in i told them n they said ok but every now and again my undies are wet with mucus, i know it's not wee as i had a feel up there :blush: and it is watery mucus, am i strange or is this normal? :hug:

I get this loads towards the end of pregnancy and wear pantyliners all the time. I felt a little "gush" while I was walking to school actually and thought "shit, I'm bleeding" but nope it was just a load of watery discharge that had probably collected/pooled overnight as I was lay down:dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Viv - Good luck today hun :hugs: keep us updated! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Donna - Thats a good bargain, we have eneded up paying just £57.50 each to go to Primrose Valley for 7 nigths in May, Im extatic. We always go with MIL and FIL as then we have babysitters :rofl: lol :D Only joking. We never really go out coz neither me or Chris are big drinkers but last year we got up really early one morning and drove down to Alton Towers while his mum and dad had Caitlin for the day. It was lovely! :)
> 
> As for the watery mucus I think I've been having it too. I thought it was maybe wee too :blush: Mihgt mention it at the doctors tomorrow to seei f its all ok.

You should pop in and see me when you go alton towers :rofl: i only live half an hour away from there :dohh: i'll be on holiday or i'd of met you there for the day, o well will have to arange a different time to meet up.

I'm going to ask at the hossy today about the watery stuff as i'm dreading it being my waters :dohh: knowing me i'm over reacting.

Have a lovely day my yummy mummies i'm off to rest xx:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> You should pop in and see me when you go alton towers :rofl: i only live half an hour away from there :dohh: i'll be on holiday or i'd of met you there for the day, o well will have to arange a different time to meet up.
> 
> I'm going to ask at the hossy today about the watery stuff as i'm dreading it being my waters :dohh: knowing me i'm over reacting.
> 
> Have a lovely day my yummy mummies i'm off to rest xx:hug:

Aww what a pity! Would have been nice to meet face to face!! :hissy: Dunno if we're going there this year, might depend on how much spending money we have as Flamingoland is a lot closer and it isn't as expensive either. 

Let me know what the hossy say hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Vivanco

C-section booked for the morning! x


----------



## Hevz

Wishing you all the best sweetie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fossey

Good luck Vivanco:hug:


----------



## maddiwatts19

good luck viv :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Vivanco said:


> C-section booked for the morning! x

Good Luck Viv - we'll all be thinking of you!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good luck Viv! Will be thinking of you and LO :hugs: 

I'm not impressed! I just made gingerbread men and they all burnt :dohh: I suppose I should have been paying more attention really :blush: 

I'm so tired, I think a lie down and a nap is on the cards for me! 

Kelly, you're so right! Pregnancy does age you :rofl: My great nan is 96 this year and she's in better shape than me physically and mentally lol! 

How is everyone enjoying their monday? 
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, how are you doing hun? Haven't seen you on here in a while! Everything ok? xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

hiiii!

enjoy your lie down!! hehe! 
i'm okay today, but confused because i'm convinced my bump is shrinking.. :hissy: i dont mind because i looked like a whale before, but now its tiny again!! grr.. 
not long till he's out though!!

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Not long at all now Maddi :D You must be so excited!!! Your bump probably looks smaller cos bubs has shifted position... I'm amazed at the shape on my belly sometimes... specially when she makes it look lopsided :rofl: 

I love your new Avatar hun! Lush pic! x


----------



## maddiwatts19

hey hunbun! 

yep! getting VERY excited now! :D although i cant really believe thats its happening and that he's going to be here so soon! 

it just looks tiny. like he's not there. i just look fat. lol!! 

aww thank you hun. took it yesterday morning :D hehe!!

how are you sweetie?? x x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Good luck viv will be txtin you all day tomoz xx
Well i'm bk from the hossy and mr harley is in so much trouble...... he is measuring 42 weeks and i am not happy, i've got to go for a scan on the 19th and depending on his size they'll decide what to do, he is so naughty.
Hope all is well xx


----------



## dippy dee

maddi i love the pic you two look so cute and loved up unlike my flumpy pic, might take another pic n see if you girls think i've grown any xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

maddiwatts19 said:


> hey hunbun!
> 
> yep! getting VERY excited now! :D although i cant really believe thats its happening and that he's going to be here so soon!
> 
> it just looks tiny. like he's not there. i just look fat. lol!!
> 
> aww thank you hun. took it yesterday morning :D hehe!!
> 
> how are you sweetie?? x x x x x

I'm sure you dont look fat hun! You could look/feel like the size of a house like me lmao... 

I'm good thanks doll.... Getting impatient now... I want my baby now :hissy: lol! You're so lucky to know that your little man is going to be here by a set date! 

Hope you're still resting up missus! 
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Donna, it sounds like your little fella is keeping you on your toes! 42 weeks? Wow!!! Hopefully on the day of the scan he'll behave and nothing drastic will need to be done! How are you feeling today? You better be resting too!

Ouchy... I was laying down and my cat decided to walk right over my boobs... :cry: :rofl: He's such a knob at times bless him! 

xxx

*edit* Donna, your pic isn't flumpy you silly billy! You look fab! x


----------



## Vivanco

Blooming heck Donna!!!! Harley you better behave yourself you chuncky monkey!!!!!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck for tomorrow Viv :hugs:

Donna - Blooming heck! You sure it's not twins in there ;) Hope everything goes ok tomorrow hun xx

Sal - You had a good day hun?

Just checking up on emails and forums then gonna go and jump in the bath and settle down for the night xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi everyone! I survived my first day back... just 19 more workdays to go! LOL

Viv, will be thinking of you tomorrow hun - just think, you'll be snuggling your LO soon!!! :hugs:

Donna, LITTLE Harley is no more -- he's BIG Harley! :rofl: He's definitely keeping you on your toes! :hugs:

Maddi, I love your new avatar - you look fab! Think your bump may be "shrinking" as LO engages? Or shifts position, or both?

Sal - I'd still eat burnt gingerbread men! :snack: Then again, I'm HUNGRY!


----------



## dippy dee

Have a nice relax in the bath hun xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hiya Girls :D 

Kelly, I've had a nice relaxing day :D Feeling a little achy now so I'm gonna jump in the bath in a bit, get my jim jams on and cuddle up watching some tv :D How's your day been hun? Hope you've not been too achy today :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is good :D xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, 19 days will fly by and then you get to chillax as much as you can til Peanut is here :D I tried the burnt gingerbread men, but they were a bit rank lol... I've kept one of them to show Mike that I've had a nice productive day :rofl: 

Oh no... I think I'm back on the whole 'sub' thing... The Italian BMT is just calling out for me to eat it... I might actually be drooling a little bit...


----------



## maddiwatts19

Donna, aww thank you hun! hehe. your pic isnt flumpy! you look lovely! wowee!! blimey mr Harley! time to be good and give mummy a break i think! :hugs:

pookies, i've been through the feeling the size of a house since i found out i was pregnant!! :rofl::rofl: aww, i think we're all getting impatient now, especially as we already have 4 feb mummies, soon to be 5!! yep yep. i'm still resting up... promise! i've been a very good girl lately! :D and dont you talk about subway! its not fair on someone who cant go out and get one  xx

Anna, thank you hun! :D humm, maybe. but i look as tiny as i was at 18/20 weeks... can still feel him moving around tho! hehe! xx

hope everyone else is ok! :D x


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Hiya Girls :D
> 
> Kelly, I've had a nice relaxing day :D Feeling a little achy now so I'm gonna jump in the bath in a bit, get my jim jams on and cuddle up watching some tv :D How's your day been hun? Hope you've not been too achy today :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is good :D xxx

Sounds like my kinda night! :D

My day hasn't been too bad hun, went shopping with my mum and dad, was achign a bit when we got back but at my mums all afternoon. Then walked to the post office to post some things andwaited at my mums for Chris to pick us up from my mums. He's just having tea now, I'm gonna go and get some rice pudding yum yum! And then I'm gonna get in the bath with my book then into my jim jams and bed :) xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Maddi I wish my bump would go smaller! I feel like a beached whale and look like a penguin when I try and run after Caitlin, even she finds it funny :cry: xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maddi, get your OH to nip out and get you one lol! I want one so much I can smell it I'm sure lol! Glad you've been behaving and are still resting! Only a few more weeks to go girly and you can (kind of) do what you like :D I mentioned that another Feb Mum is having her LO tomorrow and he's given Evie strict instructions to stay in until at least the beginning of feb! He has nothing to worry about... I can see me joining the March Mummy's club lol!

Kelly, I'm glad your days been good :D I dunno about the rice pud, but the rest of your evening sounds lush! I feel completely buggered today and cant wait to snuggle up in bed :) Im gonna make a start on some of the Christmas chocs we have here. In our bedroom we have 2 big bars of Galaxy, 2 tubes of minstrels, 2 selection boxes, 10 bags of cadbury's buttons, 20 little elf chocolate bars (the ones with popping candy in them...mmmm) and downstairs we have a tin of half eaten roses, quality street and miniature heroes.... They'll still be sat there til after the baby is born... Ok maybe not that long, but they'll be there for a good week or 2 yet lol! 

xx


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Maddi, get your OH to nip out and get you one lol! I want one so much I can smell it I'm sure lol! Glad you've been behaving and are still resting! Only a few more weeks to go girly and you can (kind of) do what you like :D I mentioned that another Feb Mum is having her LO tomorrow and he's given Evie strict instructions to stay in until at least the beginning of feb! He has nothing to worry about... I can see me joining the March Mummy's club lol!
> 
> Kelly, I'm glad your days been good :D I dunno about the rice pud, but the rest of your evening sounds lush! I feel completely buggered today and cant wait to snuggle up in bed :) Im gonna make a start on some of the Christmas chocs we have here. In our bedroom we have 2 big bars of Galaxy, 2 tubes of minstrels, 2 selection boxes, 10 bags of cadbury's buttons, 20 little elf chocolate bars (the ones with popping candy in them...mmmm) and downstairs we have a tin of half eaten roses, quality street and miniature heroes.... They'll still be sat there til after the baby is born... Ok maybe not that long, but they'll be there for a good week or 2 yet lol!
> 
> xx


can i come live with you for a couple of weeks PLEASE


----------



## dippy dee

Do all us feb mummies have our hossy bag packed?


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> Do all us feb mummies have our hossy bag packed?

No....:blush: Its semi-packed, but certainly not ready to go in an emergency...!!! (slap on the wrist for me I think) x


----------



## Sharpy

dippy dee said:


> Do all us feb mummies have our hossy bag packed?

Pretty much - all I need to put in now is my dressing gown, slippers and snacks/drinks - oh and my tens machine (waiting to get it) and labour cd!

Bugs is all done, just need to wash everything before I put it in the car, which should be the next few days!


----------



## Sharpy

God its been a stressful week - Bug was playing up again yesterday and hardly moved and by 11pm my bb had convinced me that I should go get her checked, so I phoned the MLU and they told me to go in for monitoring! 
Bug's heartbeat is fine, she did 5 noticable movements whilst on the trace (not as many as usual though) but midwife said more movements were shown on the ctg but I just couldn't feel them. 
Then she said that when she examined me she felt lots of fluid around Bug, and I am measuring 38 weeks instead of 35 and wants me to be scanned to check everything is okay - as excessive fluid could indicate something wrong with Bug! I have a scan on Friday morning to check and am slightly worried as she mentioned kidneys and stuff! 

Also, I was measured on Friday by a nurse at the PAU and she measured me at 35 weeks - and I matched my dates last Saturday at the hospital too - could I really have changed by 3cm in 2 days? I think she has measured me wrong!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

My hospiatl bag is pretty much done! All I need is my toiletries, dressing gown and coming home outfit :D 

Donna, course you can lol... Help me get rid of all those chocs :D 

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Sharpy, It's horrible the way our LO's frighten us like that! Fingers crossed everything is ok with Bug and the fluid isn't a problem :hugs: xx


----------



## Sharpy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Sharpy, It's horrible the way our LO's frighten us like that! Fingers crossed everything is ok with Bug and the fluid isn't a problem :hugs: xx

I never realised how stressful it would get towards the end, thats 3 times in a week I have been monitored! Its just silly!

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Right girls i think a spot a bribery is in order, so if you get your bag done and ready ( (tens machines and cd's need not be in yet) then i'll send you a chocolate for being so good.


----------



## pookies24feb09

3 times? Blimey... She must be playing hide and seek! Hopefully LO behaves a little better for you from now on! You don't need the added stress :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

dippy dee said:


> Right girls i think a spot a bribery is in order, so if you get your bag done and ready ( (tens machines and cd's need not be in yet) then i'll send you a chocolate for being so good.

*runs off to finish hospital bag*

:D:D mines partly done, lol! i might finish it soon. lol!way i figure it, he might come earlier if i'm unprepared! haha!


----------



## Sharpy

pookies24feb09 said:


> 3 times? Blimey... She must be playing hide and seek! Hopefully LO behaves a little better for you from now on! You don't need the added stress :hugs:

Yup - more than the rest of the bloody pregnancy put together lol!

Last Saturday I was sent to the hospital for reduced movements and painful bump, I wa having contractions stronger than the average BH and doc thought I was in early labour - after two hours she started to play ball again and he decided i was fine. Friday I went to the PAU with suspected leaking waters - so they did a trace anyway but she was hyperactive that day and was all over the place, looks like an infection rather than waters, and then last night by 11pm she'd only moved about 8 times, which i usually get every hour at least!! I thought it was going to be lovely to be on mat leave! LOL! 

She better start behaving now!

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> Maddi, get your OH to nip out and get you one lol! I want one so much I can smell it I'm sure lol! Glad you've been behaving and are still resting! Only a few more weeks to go girly and you can (kind of) do what you like :D I mentioned that another Feb Mum is having her LO tomorrow and he's given Evie strict instructions to stay in until at least the beginning of feb! He has nothing to worry about... I can see me joining the March Mummy's club lol!

humm, i might bribe him as soon as he gets back from work! :D our local one is open till 4am! :D woooo! yep, i'm being a very good girl! haha...no fun :hissy: lol! thats the thing, i KNOW that if i didnt know he'll be here by 5th Feb at the latest, i'd be a march mummy! lol! x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maybe we should start bribing our LO's to behave lol... Mines being a bit naughty atm... she's stretching and it bloody hurts... between her feet and her elbows I cant win :rofl: 

Maddi, I kind of had the same thing in my head as you. 'If it's not packed she might come early and I can pack it when I'm in labour' but then the Feb Mums started popping and I got a little scared :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

pookies24feb09 said:


> Maybe we should start bribing our LO's to behave lol... Mines being a bit naughty atm... she's stretching and it bloody hurts... between her feet and her elbows I cant win :rofl:
> 
> Maddi, I kind of had the same thing in my head as you. 'If it's not packed she might come early and I can pack it when I'm in labour' but then the Feb Mums started popping and I got a little scared :rofl:

honestly, i think Rileys playing football in there today! my side hurts from all the kicking! :hissy:

haha, yea i know. its ok i've got the bits that arent packed near to the bag, so if he decides to come early OH knows where they are, as i point it out to him every night! hahaha!! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sharpy, hope all goes well with your appt on Friday and that Bug is well! :hugs: Isn't it so worrying what our LOs put us through, and they're not even here yet! :dohh:

My hospital bag is almost done (Peanut's is totally done) Do I qualify for any chocs yet? :rofl:

I feel icky tonight... think it's curling up with Chris and a hot water bottle for me!


----------



## maddiwatts19

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Sharpy, hope all goes well with your appt on Friday and that Bug is well! :hugs: Isn't it so worrying what our LOs put us through, and they're not even here yet! :dohh:
> 
> My hospital bag is almost done (Peanut's is totally done) Do I qualify for any chocs yet? :rofl:
> 
> I feel icky tonight... think it's curling up with Chris and a hot water bottle for me!

ALMOST IS NOT COMPLETELY!! :p :p hehehe


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Drat! :rofl: Was hoping you didn't notice the word "almost" :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

come on girlies who can resist chocolate


----------



## maddiwatts19

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Drat! :rofl: Was hoping you didn't notice the word "almost" :blush:

i only noticed because mines an "almost" packed bag too.. hehe! x


----------



## dippy dee

i think my waters are leeking


----------



## maddiwatts19

dippy dee said:


> i think my waters are leeking

:O are you okay????? xxx


----------



## Vivanco

You ok Donna?? Just saw your txt x


----------



## dippy dee

i've been loosing what i can only think of is water, it's not wee and is like a constant discharge from down there, it is clear and doesn't smell, i've had a feel down there and it is deffinately from down there, also i have lost some of my plug if i wipe down below and make myself all nice and dry i sit down and almost immediately i'm wet down there if i wear undie alone they get wet but i don't fill a pad in an hour so i don't know if i'm over reacting due to everything thatt's been going on with me.


----------



## Plumfairy

Have written on your other post too hun, but suggested you call midwife asap. get yourself checked out. x x x x x thinking of you... Hope its just pregnancy juices and not your waters! x x x x x


----------



## moo2

Hi Dee, hope its nothing to worry about but get it checked out just in case xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

:hugs: Donna. hope you can get seen soon :hugs: xx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Laurie, how are you doing hun? Haven't seen you on here in a while! Everything ok? xxx

God you girls can talk - I miss so much in a couple of hours!

I'm ok, feeling a bit under the weather and am huge, can't sleep, am worrying etc etc!!! :dohh: Apart from that I'm fine!

How are you hun?

I'm finding it a bit weird not being at work...mind you, I couldn't manage to go out to work now...I honestly don't know how poor Anna is managing it.

Anna - how was your day?

Hello to all girlies! Sorry haven't been here for a few days....

xxxxxx


----------



## VicLl

Evening girlies! Dee get yourself checked out. Best to be safe xxxx


----------



## moo2

Vivanco said:


> C-section booked for the morning! x

Here we go! Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Vivanco

Well i did sort of sleep, strange dreams, woke up alot, very nervous this morning, just about to take my last tablet, feel kind of sad, like i dont want to part with my little boy from my tummy :blush: i hated that empty feeling after DD, i know i know, i will have my little boy, but i had half an hour in bed this morning stroking my tummy and making the most of it. So apart from that everything is ok, i think, i will text Donna with any news, but she went to the labour ward last night with leaking waters (fingers crossed she is ok) 

Much love ladies, i have come to the end of my pregnancy journey, Yeahhhhhyyy for the Feb mummies club!! 

Debs x

:hug:


----------



## pennysbored

Betty was 4 lbs 7 oz


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thinking of you today Debs!!!! Can't wait to get home from work tonight and find out how everything went. Lots of love!!! :hugs:

Donna, hope things are all right and it isn't your waters leaking :hugs: Thinking of you sweetie.

Laurie, I survived day one - 19 to go - and am off for more of the same today! Fortunately, it was easy work - only had to speak to one customer (oh, and some solicitors :dohh: ) but some mortgages went belly-up while I was off and no solicitor thought it important enough to inform me... so I've got issues now! :rofl: Oh well, will keep me out of trouble for a bit!

Thinking of all the Feb Mummies today - will catch up with you all when I get home from work and Aquanatal class tonight! :friends:
xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Thinking of you Debs! All the best for today! :hugs: Glad you had some time this morning with bumpy! :hugs: x x x x x

Pennysbored - So nice to have you back with your beautiful new addition. How are you all doing? Gorgeous picture!! Hope alls well hun x x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Debs, I'm thinking of you and LO today hun! Hope everything goes well :hugs: 

Donna, I hope everything went well at the labour ward! Sorry I didn't reply last night I was blotto! Harley better be staying put!!! 

Laurie, I know what you mean about being scared! Only a few more weeks to go now :happydance: :cry: I'm at the point now where I want LO here, but I'm terrified too! Only a couple more weeks and your full term hun! God it's going quick! 

Anna, hopefully you get everything sorted in work and its an easy ride for you again hun! 19 more days is nothing! Will be over soon :hugs: 

I'm so sleepy this morning! Every time I turn over in my sleep I wake up :cry: My pubic region hurts alot today... Only 6 weeks 6 days to go... Then (fingers crossed) it will all go! I'm gonna have to have a soak this morning to try and ease it... After breakfast.. I'm flippin starving! 

Kelly, How was your evening hun? I hope you managed to have a better nights sleep than I did last night lol! 

Hope everyone is having a good morning so far! 
:hug: 
xxx


----------



## lauriech

pennysbored said:


> Betty was 4 lbs 7 oz

Hi Hun,

How are you and Betty? We've all been thinking of you and Betty!

I've updated the thread with Betty's weight at birth.

Gorgeous pic btw!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Morning girls! 

Good luck today Debs (vivanco)!

Hope you're all well?

I've caught a cold from OH so feeling a bit rubbish and my hips ache loads today :dohh: Couldn't imagine going out to work now, I couldn't do it! I do feel a bit lost though.

Bambino has been a bit quiet the last 24 hours...he's still moving, just not as often. Hope he's ok!

D'you know what, the mw's in my area are pants. I need to book my 36 week app for next week and she's not in our surgery next week and I can't get hold of her! 
My mw covers two doctors surgeries, she's in each every other tuesday (which in my opinion isn't enough) and it now doesn't fit with my fortnightly app's. I would've had this sorted weeks ago BUT my mw went off sick for two weeks at Christmas so she had to cancel a tour of the ward at the main hospital (just in case I have to go there instead of the birthing centre) and then the week after christmas another HORRIBLE mw turned up on me at home out of the blue and she FORGOT to sort my 36 week app with me.........SO......who do I ring? The bloody doctors don't help....I'm thinking of ringing the birthing centre to see if I can see mw's there from now onwards instead (my mw did ask me if I wanted to do that and I said no....didn't see the point at the time but now it might be a good idea as I can't get hold of my bloody mw!!!!!!).

Sorry for the rant but what would I do if I needed to speak to someone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...anyone heard from Donna? Hope her and Harley are ok! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girl i went to the hossy last night and the doctor did a test with a strip of paper and it said negative but after lying flay for 30 mins he checked and there was something pooling so he has put me on anti biotics just to be on the safe side.
This child is so in trouble when he gets out hehe.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Donna, I'm so glad everything is ok with you and your naughty LO! Hopefully that is the last of the scares :hugs: 

Laurie, your MW sounds like a pain in the bum! I'd definitely go to the birth centre and see about seeing the MW's there! My MW is there every tuesday so why yours is only there every 2 weeks I don't know. It makes no sense! Some of the systems that surgeries have in place are silly! Do you have your parentcraft classes this week? I have mine tomorrow and can't wait!!! :D

I hope Debs is doing ok! Have you heard anything off her Donna? 

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I'm sure everything with your little man is ok! Have you tried stirring him to get him to wriggle? If you have it might be worth giving your MW a call anyways just to be sure. He may be having a growth spurt :) 
:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls i had a txt off of debs, she got admitted had her pree meds and was even told she'd be taken down for about ten and then they came and told her there's no room in scbu so she's been sent home and has to return tomoz to see if there's any space for lo.


----------



## lauriech

Oh no - Debs hasn't been sent home AGAIN has she? It's not on is it?

Donna, I'm glad you're ok and that Harley is staying put for just a bit longer but he is def a little so and so, isn't he!!! Hope he stops messing you around now hun! Next time Harley, it will be after 37 weeks and will be for real, OK!!!! :rofl:

Sal - I know, it's pants. There hasn't been a fixed mw at my doctors surgery since probably March time (I was pregnant the first time then) and it took til December to put one in (which they've now done) and within a few weeks she got signed off sick (bad back or something!!!!!!!!!) for two weeks....well, the horrible mw that came out to see me, told me that there were four off all at the same time last week! Apparently they've all been moved around and are not happy so they're trying to make a stand by going off sick :saywhat: all they've done is upset their colleagues and patients.....I'm NOT impressed! So...I was thinking of contacting the birthing centre, well, antenatal to see if I can see mw's there instead now. It's a bit of a pain to keep driving there everytime I need to see a mw but worth it if they've actually got the time for me!

Do you see your mw in the birthing centre or the doctors surgery Sal?

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Afternoon ladies.

Donna - glad to see you back ... again :rofl: Hope it's nothing serious hun :hugs:

Viv - Im so sorry hun :hugs: to you and little one, hope you can finally get to meet him tomorrow, its awful that they are messing you about like this.

Anna - How you doing hunni? Hope you enjoy your aquanatal class :) :hugs:

Laurie - Good to see you back hunni :hugs: Sorry to hear you've not been well :hugs: 

Pennysbored - congratulations hun, Betty is gorgeous :)

Well I dropped Chris off at work this morning and made and appt to see the doctor about getting some pain relief for this SPD. When I went in and asked him he said all he can give me is Paracetamol :saywhat: He said he's not allowed to give me anything stronger like coedine! I told ended up bursting out crying and told him that was a loada crap coz the midwife said I could take coedine and I took coedine when I was in labour with Caitlin. He reluctantly decided to give me some coedine and told me to take 2 on a night with 2 paracetamol and they would also help me sleep too he said. He gave me some anti inflamitories for my SPD, which I don't think will work.

I then mentioned to him about being reffered to the hospital to a physio and for the support belt and he told me no! :cry: He said that physio would make it worse and he didn't know why my midwife had said it to me! :saywhat: I mentioned about the belt and he said he knew nothing about it and said he'd book me in with the nurse for the nurse to refer me to the hosptial about the belt. But I had to cancel as I had to pick Chris up from work. Also I don't think that the nurse would be allowed to refer me, so I cancelled and Im gonna phone my midwife and see what she reckons, she might refer me hopefully!

I didn't see my normal doctor, I seen a candian stand in and he's usually good but I wasn't happy with him today at all!

Met my friend for dinner this afternoon after I dropped Chris back off at work and now we're at his mums going to have tea and then we are going home.

Hopefully the coedine will help me sleep better tonight and help the pain xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

God, I cant believe they're mucking Debs about like this! Poor girl has enough on her plate with baby as it is without not knowing whether she's coming or going! Deb, I hope they pull their fingers out of their arses for you and you're not mucked about any more :hugs: 

Laurie, I see my MW at my surgery. She's lovely and is there every Tuesday :) I think you'd be better off asking at the birthing centre if you can see a MW there. That way theres always a MW there for you to see and your appointments don't get buggered up! Hope you get this sorted soon hun! As if things aren't stressful enough without cocking up appointments!!! :hugs: 

Kelly, I'm sorry your Dr couldnt do much for you hun! Hopefully you'll be able to sleep a little better with the Coedine and fingers crossed your MW can refer you to a physiotherapist who can help you! I'm sticking with my MW on this one... My dr (when he's there) isn't the best and will probably get the same response as you if I mention it to him! I'm going to see my MW on tuesday. She said last time she would refer me to a physiotherapist who would give me a support belt if I wanted, but I refused. This time I'm taking her up on it!!! 

I went out and bought some raspberry leaf tea today :D It's quite nice! I'm going to have two cups a day until I get to 36 week then I might up it! If it helps and makes the contractions efficient then it's worth a go!

Oh while I remember, how are you all planning to feed your LO's? Are you going to bf or ff? I still haven't made up my mind yet and was just wondering which way you ladies are choosing :D

Hope you're all well/as well as can be :hugs:

xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

so glad everythings okay Donna :hugs:

and hugs for you too viv :hugs: xx


----------



## Vivanco

Neonatal filled up!! i was ready, gown, pre op meds EVERYTHING!! Twenty minutes to go untill i was to go to theatre and they cancelled as they said it was not safe to have him out if there was nowhere for him to go. Booked in for the morning but i am not holding out much hope dont believe anything i am told anymore :cry:


----------



## VicLl

Kelly, my spd is terrible too and I'm getting no sleep. I have a midwife app tomorrow and was going to ask what I can take for it. Your GP sounds like a git! My midwife told me she was referring me to a physio months ago but I've had no appointment. I'm very glad I'm not working through this pregnancy because I don't know how I'd have managed. Sometimes I can barely walk with the pain. Makes you mad doesn't it. I hope your codeine helps, I could really do with some myself! xxx


----------



## VicLl

Vivanco said:


> Neonatal filled up!! i was ready, gown, pre op meds EVERYTHING!! Twenty minutes to go untill i was to go to theatre and they cancelled as they said it was not safe to have him out if there was nowhere for him to go. Booked in for the morning but i am not holding out much hope dont believe anything i am told anymore :cry:

I'm sorry Viv, they're really messing you around. :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

laurie i hope you manage to get it sorted s it's a load of crap what you are having to go through.


Kelly i can't belive your doctor when i hjad spd in previous preg i was on crutches etc luckily i've not got it this time i will tell you something after that i laugh about now hehe.


Sal i'm glad you like the tea, i'll be bf harley i did my other 8 and is something my lot behave about saying this it is harley we are on about lol.


thanks maddi, how are you today hun?


Debs you know how i think you're amazing you are a stronger person than me and i wish i could drive over and give you a big hug right now, not long now hun xx


Sorry to hear you are sufferin as well vici'd nag your mw tomorrow and get her to phone pysio for you.


Well girls i am shattered and as soon as mine are in bed i'll be going to mine, i plan on watching tv snuggled up in bed with some mini heros as my sugars are good today and then a nice settled night with mr harley behaving.


----------



## VicLl

Enjoy your night dee!


----------



## dippy dee

well girls i have to admit i went shopping today,
sal he did what he threatened.................. yep girls he put me in one of them electric scooter things old women use :blush::dohh: shopping on bed rest i tell you girls i'll get around it all soon :rofl:


----------



## VicLl

I have visions of Benidorm! Seriously though I could do with one of those.


----------



## dippy dee

VicLl said:


> I have visions of Benidorm! Seriously though I could do with one of those.

:rofl::rofl: don't all i needed was the sun visor and i'd of been in her gang :rofl: it did make things so much easier though and they said they don't mind plenty of preg women borrow them to get all their shopping so i did feel a bit better then


----------



## pinkmummy

Hopefully midwfie will refer me tomorrow :rolleyes: I told her if I had had this pregnancy first there is NO WAY I'd be having another one, that's how bad it really is :(

Sal - I started the raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks and have been having 1 a day, tomorrow when Im 34 weeks Im upping it to 2 a day. At 36 I'm upping it to 3 a day and 38 (if i get that far) Ill up it to 4 a day. 

Donna - :rofl: I'd have loved to have seen that, I was jsut telling Chris and he was saying how funny it would have been to see that! He even said he might do that with me next time if Im still moaning about the pain :shock: Think I might stop moaning now :D lol. Hope you have a relaxing night hun enjoy your choccies and dont over do it!!

On a happier note! We've got some guy coming to see the car tonight! :yippee: He's comign at 7 and is trying to get Chris to lower the price (supposed to be £2500) he's said the lowest he'll go is £2400 so we'll see! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Donna - :rofl: I'd have loved to have seen that, I was jsut telling Chris and he was saying how funny it would have been to see that! He even said he might do that with me next time if Im still moaning about the pain :shock: Think I might stop moaning now :D lol. Hope you have a relaxing night hun enjoy your choccies and dont over do it!!
> 
> On a happier note! We've got some guy coming to see the car tonight! :yippee: He's comign at 7 and is trying to get Chris to lower the price (supposed to be £2500) he's said the lowest he'll go is £2400 so we'll see! Fingers crossed!!

Lol do it kel it is fun and no bugger gets in your way even the old people move :rofl:

Good luck with selling the car xx :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> Lol do it kel it is fun and no bugger gets in your way even the old people move :rofl:
> 
> Good luck with selling the car xx :hug:

Thanks hun :) :hugs: I'd probably aim at the old people on purpose coz Im sure thats what they do to me haha!! :D x


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Thanks hun :) :hugs: I'd probably aim at the old people on purpose coz Im sure thats what they do to me haha!! :D x

Yep it'll be great revenge, they drive me nuts i swear old people are worse than hoodies :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Evening girls!

Guess what - still haven't got hold of my mw, but anyway, went all the way to the birthng centre tonight for the start of my parent craft classes (should've had them in November and they got cancelled then)...walked into the hospital to a note on the door saying 'parentcraft classes have been cancelled until further notice'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy: I'm not happy with the nhs today!

Sal - I'm not sure yours will be on tomorrow night so it might be worth ringing them tomorrow to check.

I have no mw I can speak to, no birth plan, no parent craft classes attended and no idea when I'll next see a bloody mw! Rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh well, at least I can go to bed now. Feeling pretty rubbish.

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> Evening girls!
> 
> Guess what - still haven't got hold of my mw, but anyway, went all the way to the birthng centre tonight for the start of my parent craft classes (should've had them in November and they got cancelled then)...walked into the hospital to a note on the door saying 'parentcraft classes have been cancelled until further notice'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy: I'm not happy with the nhs today!
> 
> Sal - I'm not sure yours will be on tomorrow night so it might be worth ringing them tomorrow to check.
> 
> I have no mw I can speak to, no birth plan, no parent craft classes attended and no idea when I'll next see a bloody mw! Rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh well, at least I can go to bed now. Feeling pretty rubbish.
> 
> xxx

:hug::hug::hugs::hug::hug::hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Goodnes, what a lot I have to catch up on!!!

Sounds like you girls have been through the wringer today :hugs:

Pennysbored - Betty is utterly gorgeous; I love the photo!!!

Debs - I cannot believe how badly they are messing you around. This is absolutely rotten. Here's hoping tomorrow goes better :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Donna - glad you're home and that Harley is still staying put! I think you definitely need to have words with this little man!!!

Laurie - Sorry you're having such a crap time with your MW; she sounds horrid. Also disgusting that they couldn't inform parents about the classes being cancelled by phone, saving you the trip out there!

Sal - Our parentcraft classes start Friday; am really looking forward to them. Found out tonight that one of the girls from Aquanatal is on the same course as we are, so that's good! Oh, and we're going to bf - I hope to be able to eventually express milk so that Chris can bottle feed Peanut.

We're going to Asda tonight - I'm not nearly as tired as I've been the past couple of nights, so figure a 9pm trek round the store will be faster than a weekend one!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Kel - hope you sell the car hun! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Debs, I'm so sorry they're messing you around! Hopefully tomorrow will be better and they will let you know for sure whats going on! Big :hugs: for you and LO!!



dippy dee said:


> well girls i have to admit i went shopping today,
> sal he did what he threatened.................. yep girls he put me in one of them electric scooter things old women use :blush::dohh: shopping on bed rest i tell you girls i'll get around it all soon :rofl:

Dee, if anyone can get round it all I have no doubt that it's you missus! As long as your resting and behaving yourself I'm sure Harley will too :rofl: 



lauriech said:


> Guess what - still haven't got hold of my mw, but anyway, went all the way to the birthng centre tonight for the start of my parent craft classes (should've had them in November and they got cancelled then)...walked into the hospital to a note on the door saying 'parentcraft classes have been cancelled until further notice'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy: I'm not happy with the nhs today!
> 
> Sal - I'm not sure yours will be on tomorrow night so it might be worth ringing them tomorrow to check.
> 
> I have no mw I can speak to, no birth plan, no parent craft classes attended and no idea when I'll next see a bloody mw! Rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh well, at least I can go to bed now. Feeling pretty rubbish.
> 
> xxx

Thanks for letting me know hun! I'll give them a bell in the morning and find out for sure! You can come see my MW next tuesday for me if you like... you can have bloods done for me too lol! I really hope you get your MW situation sorted soon hun :hugs: Speaking of birth plans, I haven't got a clue where to begin with one... :dohh: 



caitlinsmummy said:


> Hopefully midwfie will refer me tomorrow :rolleyes: I told her if I had had this pregnancy first there is NO WAY I'd be having another one, that's how bad it really is :(
> 
> Sal - I started the raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks and have been having 1 a day, tomorrow when Im 34 weeks Im upping it to 2 a day. At 36 I'm upping it to 3 a day and 38 (if i get that far) Ill up it to 4 a day.
> 
> On a happier note! We've got some guy coming to see the car tonight! :yippee: He's comign at 7 and is trying to get Chris to lower the price (supposed to be £2500) he's said the lowest he'll go is £2400 so we'll see! Fingers crossed!!

Fingers crossed your MW refers you tomorrow and fingers crossed you dont have to get to the 38 week point! Your spd sounds absolutely awful hun... Mike had to put my shoes on for me today because I couldn't pull them on as it hurt and couldn't stand on one leg because it hurt :cry: Another nice long soak for me tonight I think! I hope your car sold hun and I hope you manage to get a decent nights sleep :hugs:

Anna, I'm glad you're not as tired as you have been :) 9pm treks around Asda is how Mike and I usually do it! Much less hassle! How has work been today? 

I've been running around like a blue arse fly today... Feels like all I've done today is shop and drive places... Cant wait to have a soak, get some supper and crawl in to bed! Evie has been very quiet today. She's moved, just not much. I'm gonna see what she's like after a cold drink and a bath and if she doesnt perk up I might call a MW just to be on the safe side! Frightens the life out of me when she's quiet! 

I'm still struggling on what to do with baby when she's here... I don't know whether to bf or ff... I think I'll just wing it and see what she likes best when she (FINALLY) gets here!

Hope you're all good :D 
:hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Sorry the last post was so long... didn't want to leave anyone out :dohh:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! :hugs:

Sorry this is going to be a short post - am running late :dohh: - only 18 workdays left! :happydance:

Just wanted to say hello to you all, and give Debs lots of love and :hug: for today - thinking of you, sweetie - hope they stop messing you about!!!!!!!!

Sal, did Evie start to wriggle last night, or did you need to call a MW? :hugs:

I'll catch up and do a proper post when I'm home from work tonight!

Love to you all.
xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Debs, huge, huge, HUGE :hugs: for you and LO today! Lets hope they stop mucking you about and you FINALLY know where you are xx

Morning Anna! Hope youre not too late for work hun! 18 days... Yay :happydance: Evie started to wriggle a little after a LOT of persuasion. Had a soak... nothing, drank a cold drink... nothing... poked and prodded my tummy... nothing. As soon as I got out my doppler though she decided to play football with my insides! 

Early morning for me today. Have been awake since 6:30am to sort out the cats... Luigi is a bit of a strange animal. He wont go outside to do his business unless I stand by the back door and wait for him! Silly cat! He's now running up and down the stairs like a loony, so it's pretty safe to say theres not much chance of me getting back to bed :rofl: 

I'm going to get dressed then go get some tea and toast! I'm a hungry girl this morning! 

Hope you're all well girls :hug:
xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning girls. Hows everyone? Sorry Havnt been about for a while... Hope everyone is ok! WIll have aread through posts to catch up later.. Just have a quick question or two though... 

*1. How many breast pads are you lot taking to the hospital? Ive just taken some out of the gigantic box and put them in another little bag in my hospital bag... The box is soooo huge you see.... Surely I wont need 80 just for the hospital?? Nathan can always pop home if I need more as we only live 5 mins away, but just wondered... Am I better off packing them all?? If I do that my case will be full!!! *

*2. ALSO.... Are you lot bringing a towel for baby to hospital or do the provide them? same goes for blankets...!! Im just not sure!!!

3. OK... ONE MORE.... For those planning to Breastfeed... Are you bringing a Breast pump to hospital? I havent bought one yet and dont really think it'll be necessary to get until a few weeks after bubs is born, as I dont want to confuse breast and bottle so early on.... Whats your experiences ladies with babies already? *

Thankyou for reading! :D Hope you all have a nice day! I have MW at 10.20!! Cant wait to hear bubs and get measured... :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

Good luck for today Debs! Hope todays the day they eventually stop messing you about. Big hugs.

Sal - Your cat sounds like a loony!! :D Glad bubs played ball in the end. Can be so worrying ey!

Anna - Yaaaay for only 18 days left in work!! Bet you cant wait! Hope you're not late this morning.

Mind the ice everywhere girlies... Sooooo soooo slippery out!! Dont want to be falling on our bumps! x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Maya! How've you been hun? 

1. I'm taking a box of 40 to the hospital with me. I'm not sure if thats enough, but if I need more I'll send Mike out for some :)

2. I've packed one towel and a few blankets. They may provide them, but I don't want to risk not taking any just in-case. 

3. I've packed my breast pump, a bottle and a travel steriliser just incase too. It all fits in a little case so doesn't take up much room. I don't think I'll need it as I probably wont be able to express anything for the 1st few days/weeks, but will try to once or twice when I'm there as I thought it would be nice for Mike to have a go at feeding the baby :cloud9: Ahhh I can't wait for baby to get here now!!! 

Good luck with the MW today hun! I love hearing baby and getting my belly measured :D

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck today Viv :hugs: hope that you finally get ot meet your LO! :cloud9:

Sal - Thanks hun, haven't phoned the midwife yet don't think that they will be in till about 9 so I will phone then and hopefully someone may come out and see me today. Last nigths sleep wasn't too bad. Tablets helped a bit but was still up 2 -3 times with the pain :( 

Anna - It won't be long until your finished! :yipee: Bet you can't wait. Did you go to Asda last night? Its a pity that Morrisons don't open late coz if they did I'd certainly do my shopping there on a night (I get my 10% discount) :D So don't usually go to Asda or anywhere else for shopping.

Laurie - That's shocking that they didn't even let you know about the classes! Your midwife soudns horrid too! :( Hope you get a new one. I haven't even been offered ante natal classes this time :saywhat: Im not too bothered though coz I don't think I'd go. Last time I felt like people were judging us coz we were young (I was 18 Chris was 20) but Chris also only looks aboujt 16 and all the other couples were older and we just didn't feel comfortable :( 

Sal - I'm not breastfeeding as I can't because of my operation, I bottle fed Caitlin and will be doing the same with this one too.

Maya - Your questions. 
1. Personally I would recommend taking about 20 breast pads, when I had Caitlin I didn't really use them until I was back at home, that's when I really started leaking. I'm only taking about 6 this time coz I doubt that I will even have any leaking with the op but just in case.
2. I didn't take a blanket or a towel with Caitlin as the hospital provided them but I am with this one just coz I want too lol.

Haven't got anything planned today. Chris mam will be bringing Caitlin back at about 12 so until then Im going to relax. 

The fella came to see the car last night and said that he would get in touch with Chris about ti as he had another one to look at up at Newcastle. Originally he was only offering £2250 but Chris was asking £2500 and said he wouldn't take any less than that so looks like we will have to wait and see :( So no new car for us yet :(


----------



## dippy dee

sal you know me to well haha i'm just like my lo always upto mischief :rofl:

Anna :happydance: only 18 days i bet you can't wait then it'll be all to real that lo will be here soon. :hug:

plumfairy i'm taking in 40 breastpads and that's for a week, you won't need many as your milk doesn't come in for a few days, I'm taking a blanket in for harley as i want him all snuggly and at my hossy they have horrid yellow blankets that have been through the wash at 90 degrees so are all hard, i'n not taking a towel for him as they are to bad there though. As for the breast pump i'm not taking mine if i do i might be tempted and this nearly buggered me up last time.

Kelly i'm glad you had a bit better sleep fingers crossed they get back in touch xx

Deb's has got a space in scbu for baby good luck hun, luv ya xx


----------



## moo2

I know I've probably missed you Vivanco but I'm sorry to hear yesterday didn't go to plan and good luck for today :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's really horrid out again today, be careful ladies if you have to go out xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks girls. You really are the best! Dont know what I'd do without you! :D All my questions answered!! Bag is getting zipped up tonight! Woooopieeee!! x x x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

I've decided that i am thick, i've asked a question on b n b and to me it seemed rational but now people are replying and i've decided i seem thick. I think it was a count of wishful thinking on my behalf that could explain why i'm going through everything


----------



## Plumfairy

You're not thick Donna - just pregnant!! They can be easily confused! Sometimes I forget how to speak.....!!! Definately due to pregnancy!!! ;) x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> I've decided that i am thick, i've asked a question on b n b and to me it seemed rational but now people are replying and i've decided i seem thick. I think it was a count of wishful thinking on my behalf that could explain why i'm going through everything

What question hun? What's happened? I'm just lurking today as I'm cleaning the house (In a fashion lol) so not really reading new posts :hugs: 

Btw your not thick everyone has questions they dont know the answers too, doesnt mean your thick! :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> I've decided that i am thick, i've asked a question on b n b and to me it seemed rational but now people are replying and i've decided i seem thick. I think it was a count of wishful thinking on my behalf that could explain why i'm going through everything
> 
> What question hun? What's happened? I'm just lurking today as I'm cleaning the house (In a fashion lol) so not really reading new posts :hugs:
> 
> Btw your not thick everyone has questions they dont know the answers too, doesnt mean your thick! :hug:Click to expand...

This is going to sound so thick and stupid but it's playing on my mind.
The month before i got pg with lo i was 8 weeks pg and was told that i was having a delayed mc which broke our hearts, i came home and waited for the bleeding and i bled for 2-3 days then that was it, the next month i found out i was expecting harley ( now this is where it gets confusing) over the past month or so i have been measured by mw and he is measuring 8-9 weeks ahead is head down and starting to engage, i've lost my plug and as most of you know i have had to have labour stopped a few times over the past few weeks I keep thinking what if i didn't loose the baby what if baby is harley? Could they of got it wrong? Could i now be 39 weeks and not 31 weeks? Have they been stopping a labour that could of gone ahead and if so could this damage my lo? I've a scan in 2 weeks but he's measuring 31 weeks on scan and this why they say i'm as far gone as i am, could they be wrong? My head is in a mess.

Sorry to sound thick girls and thankyou for reading this


----------



## Plumfairy

What were the dates at 12 weeks scan? because they are usually pretty accurate then... Its harder to tell later in pregnancy as babies vary alot in size as they grow. x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> This is going to sound so thick and stupid but it's playing on my mind.
> The month before i got pg with lo i was 8 weeks pg and was told that i was having a delayed mc which broke our hearts, i came home and waited for the bleeding and i bled for 2-3 days then that was it, the next month i found out i was expecting harley ( now this is where it gets confusing) over the past month or so i have been measured by mw and he is measuring 8-9 weeks ahead is head down and starting to engage, i've lost my plug and as most of you know i have had to have labour stopped a few times over the past few weeks I keep thinking what if i didn't loose the baby what if baby is harley? Could they of got it wrong? Could i now be 39 weeks and not 31 weeks? Have they been stopping a labour that could of gone ahead and if so could this damage my lo? I've a scan in 2 weeks but he's measuring 31 weeks on scan and this why they say i'm as far gone as i am, could they be wrong? My head is in a mess.
> 
> Sorry to sound thick girls and thankyou for reading this

:hug: hun, they could have possibly gotten it wrong. Have you tried mentioning this to your MW and see waht she thinks? He certainly sounds big for what he is supposed to be. It might be possible that you didn't miscarry before but scans are usually very accurate especially the 12 week one. With Caitlin I was always measuring 2 weeks bigger than what I was and she came 4 days early weighing 6lb 9oz but I was never measuring 10 weeks bigger :hgus: hun sorry Im not much help :( Hope someone can help you though :hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Donna, I think there may be a chance that they could have got it wrong. Did they check you over once you finished bleeding? 10 weeks bigger is a lot to be fair... I'd ask your MW about it! How are you today? You and little man behaving? Maybe Harley doesn't get his mishieveous side from his daddy after all :rofl: 

Any news on Debs? 

Kelly, I hope that bloke gets back in touch soon! How'd you sleep last night? better I hope hun :hugs: This might be a bit personal, but can I ask what op you had? I had an op when I was very young on one of my boobs and I'm worried this might stop me from bf'ing...

Maya, how'd it go at the MW today? All good I hope :D 

I have to call the birthing centre soon to find out if my classes are cancelled or not. I have to admit, my main reason for wanting to go is to look around and see what its like. I've just woken up from a nap! I was dog tired, came to bed just for a lie down and had mike texting me 2 hours later to wake me up :dohh: Lunch time now and I'm a very hungry girl... Surprise :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

*text from debs
samuel patrick born at 10.31am screaming his head off!! 5lb 8oz doing really well might only need 1 day in neonatal x

I am so proud of this woman*


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Kelly, I hope that bloke gets back in touch soon! How'd you sleep last night? better I hope hun :hugs: This might be a bit personal, but can I ask what op you had? I had an op when I was very young on one of my boobs and I'm worried this might stop me from bf'ing...
> xxx

I slept a bit better than usual but was still up 2 -3 times :( 

I had a boob reduction in April hun, the reason I can't breastfeed is because they had to detatch and reattach my nipple. They never said I definately couldn't breastfeed, they just said that it is more than likely not possible for me to do so, but I don't really mind coz I don't really want to :hugs: hope taht helps you hun xxx

I'm starving too going to go and make some dinner before Caitlin coems home, dunno what to have though hmmmmmmmm


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Deb! I'm so glad it's finally over for you and Samuel is finally here :hugs: One night in neonatal is brilliant! Little fighter :D Loads of love and :hugs: for you and LO :D

Thanks for answering Kelly! My op was when I was 12 weeks old and was only on my one boob, which is now a funny shape and it doesn't seem to be getting as big as the other. The size difference wasn't that bad, but since they've gotten bigger with pregnancy it's definitely noticable now... Theres a cup size or two difference in it... Maybe I could just bf from 1 boob.... I'll have to look into it lol! 

Right... I'm going hunting for my lunch :D

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: i am so happy deb's lo is ok, she just txt and said he is now on scbu and she wants him back :cry: i said to her to rest as she is now a proud mummy to a little boy and she will need the energy


----------



## dippy dee

so that's now 5 febuary mommies


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Thanks for answering Kelly! My op was when I was 12 weeks old and was only on my one boob, which is now a funny shape and it doesn't seem to be getting as big as the other. The size difference wasn't that bad, but since they've gotten bigger with pregnancy it's definitely noticable now... Theres a cup size or two difference in it... Maybe I could just bf from 1 boob.... I'll have to look into it lol! xx

Im sure taht you can breastfeed from just one boob coz some people don't always produce milk from both, either way hun good luck :D xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: to Debs :) Thats brill :) well done hun cant wait for the pics xxx


----------



## insomnimama

YAY VIVANCO!!! :crib:


----------



## Plumfairy

Congrats Debs!! Welcome To The World Baby Samuel!! Feb Baby No. 5 Is Here... Who'll Be Next Ladies? X X X X


----------



## Plumfairy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Maya, how'd it go at the MW today? All good I hope :D

Yep all fine. Nothing to report really. Am booked in for hospital tour on 31st Jan though which is exciting. :) Cutting it a bit fine but Im sure baby will be late...

Was wondering, you said about your op on your boob when you were younger.. Are you able to squeeze any milk from it at all? Maybe that would be an indicator of whether or not you'll be able to BF with that breast. x x x


----------



## insomnimama

If anyone is interested in breastfeeding after a reduction, you can find info here:

https://www.workitmom.com/bloggers/problemsolved/?p=61

Good luck!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Ugh, Not impressed! There are no parent craft classes now until february! By which point it could be too late for them :hissy: My MW appointment got cancelled for Tuesday as my MW has a funeral to go to. It was nice of her to let me know though :D I love my MW... Really hope she's there when I'm in labour! 

Laurie, my MW told me that if I needed to see a MW to just call up the birthing centre and they would try and get someone to see me... Maybe it is worth you calling them to see if they can see you! I'm sure it wont be a problem if you take your notes :D

Maya, I've tried squeezing my boob to see if anything comes out, but nope... not even a teeny dribble! My other one leaks quite frequently though... I suppose one boob that works is better than no boobs that work lol and there's always formula for top ups if she gets that hungry :D 

I want a tour of the birthing centre, so I think I'll ask for one when I next see my MW :D 

I'm so achy today... My pubic region is painful and my back aches, but now my ribcage has started to ache too. Anyone else getting this? 

I still can't believe there's a 5th Feb Mummy :D It's all starting to seem very real now!!!

Hope you're all enjoying your Wednesdays :D 
:hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Sal, sorry to hear about the pain hun, its awful isn't it :( And theres nothing we can do about it either :( Hope it calms down for you hunni, sending you lots of :hugs:

Im just waiting for Chris to come back from work then we are popping to Asda czo I want a birthing ball and Chris won't go and get me it lol. Call in to see my nana as I haven't seen her in a week :shock: Then we're gonna get a parmesan for tea yum yum, got quite a few DVDs to watch so looks like we'll be watching films most of the night :) after my bath of course! xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, your evening sounds good! I'm gonna pop out to asda for a nose around, then go see my dad and sis and then have a lush long soak in the bath :D Birthing balls are supposed to be really good! I don't know whether to get a proper birthing ball or just an exersise ball... Is there any difference? I think I might do some spag bol for supper tonight... I REALLY want pasta today! Mmmmm can't wait :D 

The pain is horrible... it feels like my pelvis is splitting sometimes... ouchy! I don't mind the fact that I get to have a nice long soak everyday though :D 

x


----------



## dippy dee

Anna how was work?

Sal both balls are the same hun, mmmmmmmm i love pasta.

Kel i love parmesan mmmmmmmmm you girls are making me hungry


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray!!!!! Congratulations Debs, and welcome to the world little Samuel! :hug: :hug: :hug: Brilliant news that he won't be in SCBU for long - hope he's on the ward with you REALLY soon Debs! :hugs:

I'm happy today - got to leave work 30 minutes early cause they said I looked tired :happydance: Am only working till 12pm tomorrow and Friday cause we have a scan and consultant appt tomorrow, and a MW appt Friday. I'm also working till 11am on Saturday... so not too bad - this was my last full day of the week :happydance:

Maya, you've now got me thinking about how many breast pads I should pack in my hospital bag. I had put in a box of 40, but I've not leaked at all yet, and wonder how soon I'm likely to actually need them... so might take less. I have packed a towel and a flannel for Peanut, as well as some blankets, cause I've not been told whether or not the hospital will provide them. Besides, I bet our towels and blankets are softer than the hospital's. I am planning on breastfeeding and have a pump, but I don't plan on packing it - I hope not to need it while in hospital and like you don't want to confuse the breast/bottle issue if I can help it. Was thinking it would be a couple of weeks or so after Peanut's born that I would need it, really.

Kelly, sorry the car's not sold yet :hugs: It will go soon, I'm sure! Yes, we went to Asda last night and got our shopping in, so means we won't have to venture out there over the weekend, which makes me VERY happy!

Sal, sorry you're in so much pain sweetie :hugs: Hope it eases for you!


----------



## dippy dee

good after noon my lovelies i've put a new thread on 3rd tri but thought i'd ask on here, i'm doing a bag for jon for when i go in to have harley so far i've put in his psp with games, a bike mag to keep him quiet, a mini deodorant and i'll put a packed lunch in closer the time as i don't know if i'll be in for a section before or after dinne, can you think of anything else? I'm also putting harleys first nappy, and outfit in so he's in charge of them.


----------



## bott04

I'm going to be a February Mummy too- due on 16th February 2009- Team Yellow.
:hug: to everyone


----------



## dippy dee

Hi botto, my real name is donna and welcome to the very chatty feb moms


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hi Bott :) I'm Sal :D Welcome to the Feb Mums club! We are a very chatty bunch indeed! You can get your Feb Mums badge from the 1st page of the thread :D Laurie will add you to the list when she can :hugs:

Anna, It's great that you get to finish early for the next couple of days :D Means even LESS time in work now :headspin: 

Donna, I'm not too sure if hubby will need much more in the bag. Maybe some clean clothes (just incase) and some drinks or something? Hmmm... I still need to put some little bits in a bag for Mike!

I decided to have bangers and mash for dinner instead of spag bol and one of the sausages had a chunk of bone in it.... I don't normally eat things like sausages and burgers as I'm always the one that finds something icky in them... It was absolutely disgusting :sick: I wont be eating anything like that for a while!!! 

Could still go for pasta right now though :rofl: I'm so going to be huge!!! 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Sal don't worry about being huge harley isn't hehe


----------



## maddiwatts19

hello lovelies!! :D

Congrats Viv! :D 
wow, 5 feb mums now... after all my complaining about wanting Riley here, i think i'm going to put a plug up there :rofl: its all too real, and i'm not ready! lol! 

hope everyones ok!

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Bott04, and welcome to the Feb Mummies club!!! Pull up a chair and natter away with us - we're a lovely, friendly bunch always happy to welcome another :hugs:

Sal, I know what you mean about food like that - I'm usually the one it happens to as well. We made enchiladas for supper tonight - MMMMMMM - and the great thing is, there are leftovers! :happydance:

Hi Maddi hun - think I'll join you! It seems SO real now, and I'm getting a little bit apprehensive!


----------



## lauriech

Firstly, BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Debs (Vivanco)! Welcome to the world Samuel! :baby:



bott04 said:


> I'm going to be a February Mummy too- due on 16th February 2009- Team Yellow.
> :hug: to everyone

Welcome to the Feb Mums club - congrats on your yellow bump! I've added you to the thread hun.

Sal - thanks for the info...can't believe the birthing centre have cancelled parent craft again this month - that's rubbish! I'm going to ring them tomorrow about seeing a mw next week.

Donna and Kelly - sounds like you've got your priorities....mmmm, dinner!

Anna - really glad you get to finish early for a few days this week. How are you getting on at work hun? Hope it's not too much for you :hugs:

Maya - how's the hospital bag going? My changing bag arrived today so mine is pretty much ready to go apart from some nursing bras and obviously my make up etc.

How many of you are taking hairdryer/straighteners with you? I can't decide what to do...am thinking if my hair is curly I can wait til I get home to wash my hair. I don't plan on being in long!

How are you Maddi?

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi laurie i was going to take straighteners etc in but on one of my recent visits for a little sleepin the hospital HAHA i found i was not allowed to take any electrical items in


----------



## dippy dee

so thankgod my rabbit is of the battery kind hehe sorry i couldn't resist


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Laurie - how you feeling today, sweetie? Better than yesterday, I hope! :hugs:

Work is going well - Peanut's getting lots of attention from everyone, and they're all making it really easy on me.

I'm not taking a hairdryer in with me - my hair is naturally wavy, and I usually prefer to let it air-dry anyhow (I'm too lazy to use a blowdryer! LOL) and I never use straighteners - my hair is too thick and I get way too fed up doing it! :rofl: I think whether or not I wash my hair while in hospital depends on how labour and delivery go - if I'm really all sweaty, I'll wash my hair - but if not, I might just pull it back and wait till I get home.... we won't be having visitors in the hospital anyhow.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Donna - you crack me up!!!! LOL


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Maya - how's the hospital bag going? My changing bag arrived today so mine is pretty much ready to go apart from some nursing bras and obviously my make up etc.
> 
> How many of you are taking hairdryer/straighteners with you? I can't decide what to do...am thinking if my hair is curly I can wait til I get home to wash my hair. I don't plan on being in long.

Bag is pretty much done. Put my new slippers in it today and some cereal bars too! :) Just need a going home outfit for myself, but will probs just wear trakkie bottoms and a plain top. I think I may try and put my hairdryer in before I leave if I remember... otherwise will just let my hair dry on its own... It doesnt look tooo terrible, just has some curls thats all. 

Your bag is lovely! I havent decided yet which one to get, but Im in no hurry really... I like the Babymel ones though... Bloody decisions!!! Im rubbish at making them these days!!!! Have spent most of today walking round the shops looking for a baby bath and STILL havent got one....!!!! AAAAAAHHHH!!! Im going quite crazy and am now totally fed up with this whole baby shopping malarky!!!!!!:hissy:

x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Maya, we got this one off ebay 2nd hand, hardly used. It's expensive to buy in the shops, but 2nd hand it's really good value - think we paid a fiver plus a couple of quid postage, and it's like new:

https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-P...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44536031&mcb=core

It has a support in it for tiny infants, and can be used placed inside the bathtub when baby is bigger. We really liked the look of it, and my sister had one for her 1st baby and loved it.


----------



## dippy dee

WOW Anna does this mean the hospital bag is packed now???????

Laurie you to come on get them nursing bra's

Maya does this mean you are all packed?

Come on girls i've choccies here for all them packed bags as soon as they are packed pm me your addy and i'll send you a choccie bar with love.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:blush: Not quite, Donna - but almost! I need to get fitted for nursing bras in the next few weeks. My boobs are still pretty much the same size they were before I got pregnant and all my bras still fit, so I'm wondering if I'll have a sudden growth spurt :dohh: or stay the same size?


----------



## insomnimama

Can almost guarantee your boobs will grow once they become milk dispensers :rofl:

In all seriousness a good solution can be to take some sports bras you don't care much about to the hospital and then get fitted for nursing bras once your milk comes in (around 3 days after birth).


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks insomnimama, that's a good idea!


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> WOW Anna does this mean the hospital bag is packed now???????
> 
> Laurie you to come on get them nursing bra's
> 
> Maya does this mean you are all packed?
> 
> Come on girls i've choccies here for all them packed bags as soon as they are packed pm me your addy and i'll send you a choccie bar with love.

The reason I haven't got them yet is because my boobs were BIG before I was ever pregnant - now they're HUGE! I tried to get some in Mothercare the other day but they only go up to a g cup and that was too small :shy: I hate being so busty - does my head in. I need to go to a specialist shop which is a trek and I'm not well at the moment so don't have the energy to do it yet. I wanted it donweby now but just haven't got the energy. Everything else is done though (well except mags but that doesn't count right?!).

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

omg it's just hit me that within the next 6 weeks i'll be a mummy to a not so little harley, i just did a mental count down and if i start labouring again at 36 weeks i will have my lo in 4 and a bit weeks or if by some miracle i get to section day i've only 6 and a bit weeks.
I think i'm going to go into mourning for my fertility :cry: this is my last pregnancy i keep stroking my bump and thinking no more babies :cry:
I'm a hypercrit (sp?) as i have soooooo had enough of this pregnancy and i can't wait for him to arrive it's like i've been preg forever but at the same time i don't want to stop being pregnant as i love being so close to him, jon can feel him kick but i get to feel everything i don't have to share him with ahyone he's all mine but when he's born i have to share him. :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> WOW Anna does this mean the hospital bag is packed now???????
> 
> Laurie you to come on get them nursing bra's
> 
> Maya does this mean you are all packed?
> 
> Come on girls i've choccies here for all them packed bags as soon as they are packed pm me your addy and i'll send you a choccie bar with love.
> 
> The reason I haven't got them yet is because my boobs were BIG before I was ever pregnant - now they're HUGE! I tried to get some in Mothercare the other day but they only go up to a g cup and that was too small :shy: I hate being so busty - does my head in. I need to go to a specialist shop which is a trek and I'm not well at the moment so don't have the energy to do it yet. I wanted it donweby now but just haven't got the energy. Everything else is done though (well except mags but that doesn't count right?!).
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hun i know the feeling about big boobs i have the same problem i'm a 44g atm and i know i've to go bigger yet :blush: i got some off ebay that are brill they fit me with space to go i'll try find the link for you they are brand new and i spent £12 for 4 including postage they are so stretchy they looked tiny when i first got them but when you put them on they fit jon said they are like wonder gloves :rofl:
Magazines don't count so you are ok there xx:hug:


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Maya - how's the hospital bag going? My changing bag arrived today so mine is pretty much ready to go apart from some nursing bras and obviously my make up etc.
> 
> How many of you are taking hairdryer/straighteners with you? I can't decide what to do...am thinking if my hair is curly I can wait til I get home to wash my hair. I don't plan on being in long.
> 
> Bag is pretty much done. Put my new slippers in it today and some cereal bars too! :) Just need a going home outfit for myself, but will probs just wear trakkie bottoms and a plain top. I think I may try and put my hairdryer in before I leave if I remember... otherwise will just let my hair dry on its own... It doesnt look tooo terrible, just has some curls thats all.
> 
> Your bag is lovely! I havent decided yet which one to get, but Im in no hurry really... I like the Babymel ones though... Bloody decisions!!! Im rubbish at making them these days!!!! Have spent most of today walking round the shops looking for a baby bath and STILL havent got one....!!!! AAAAAAHHHH!!! Im going quite crazy and am now totally fed up with this whole baby shopping malarky!!!!!!:hissy:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

I haven't got the energy to do any shopping at the moment. It's doing me in. I'm feeling a bit lost not working now and have no energy to go anywhere! At least I'm gradually getting things organised for bubs (although it takes all my energy!!!). 

It took me ages to decide on my bag but seeing as I didn't have one with my pram, I had to make a decision. It is quite large but practical. The babymel ones are nice too! I've put in black trousers (like jogging bottoms but a bit smarter - completely stretchy) and a stretchy black top which is long enough to cover my bum!

As I posted in your thread this morning, I've bought a tummy tub. I'm going to see how that goes. If it doesn't work then I'll just go and buy another one xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120314869276

These are the ones i got she may well have some more


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> WOW Anna does this mean the hospital bag is packed now???????
> 
> Laurie you to come on get them nursing bra's
> 
> Maya does this mean you are all packed?
> 
> Come on girls i've choccies here for all them packed bags as soon as they are packed pm me your addy and i'll send you a choccie bar with love.
> 
> The reason I haven't got them yet is because my boobs were BIG before I was ever pregnant - now they're HUGE! I tried to get some in Mothercare the other day but they only go up to a g cup and that was too small :shy: I hate being so busty - does my head in. I need to go to a specialist shop which is a trek and I'm not well at the moment so don't have the energy to do it yet. I wanted it donweby now but just haven't got the energy. Everything else is done though (well except mags but that doesn't count right?!).
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hun i know the feeling about big boobs i have the same problem i'm a 44g atm and i know i've to go bigger yet :blush: i got some off ebay that are brill they fit me with space to go i'll try find the link for you they are brand new and i spent £12 for 4 including postage they are so stretchy they looked tiny when i first got them but when you put them on they fit jon said they are like wonder gloves :rofl:
> Magazines don't count so you are ok there xx:hug:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I'll go and get fitted first and then hopefully order some off the net as they'll be cheaper - these bra shops rip you off!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## moo2

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :blush: Not quite, Donna - but almost! I need to get fitted for nursing bras in the next few weeks. My boobs are still pretty much the same size they were before I got pregnant and all my bras still fit, so I'm wondering if I'll have a sudden growth spurt :dohh: or stay the same size?

If you can its better to get nursing bras fitted once your milk has come in but as this isn't always practical, if you are getting them before the recommendtion is not to get them before your babies head is engaged...xxx


----------



## lauriech

moo2 said:


> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Not quite, Donna - but almost! I need to get fitted for nursing bras in the next few weeks. My boobs are still pretty much the same size they were before I got pregnant and all my bras still fit, so I'm wondering if I'll have a sudden growth spurt :dohh: or stay the same size?
> 
> If you can its better to get nursing bras fitted once your milk has come in but as this isn't always practical, if you are getting them before the recommendtion is not to get them before your babies head is engaged...xxxClick to expand...

I know but you need to have something ready just in case don't you? xxx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120314869276
> 
> These are the ones i got she may well have some more

Thanks hun but she hasn't got anything near my size :dohh: oh well, I'll get measured and then get searching online!

xxx


----------



## moo2

lauriech said:


> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Not quite, Donna - but almost! I need to get fitted for nursing bras in the next few weeks. My boobs are still pretty much the same size they were before I got pregnant and all my bras still fit, so I'm wondering if I'll have a sudden growth spurt :dohh: or stay the same size?
> 
> If you can its better to get nursing bras fitted once your milk has come in but as this isn't always practical, if you are getting them before the recommendtion is not to get them before your babies head is engaged...xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know but you need to have something ready just in case don't you? xxxClick to expand...

Yeah, it's tricky isn't it! I guess if you can get them once the babies head is engaged we can get a couple of cheap ones to tide us over as I believe your boobs can get even bigger once you milk comes in so the first ones won't fit anyway :shrug: 

I feel your pain with big boobies! :hugs:
My current maternity bras are a 40H and they are feeling a bit tight now :cry:


----------



## lauriech

moo2 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Not quite, Donna - but almost! I need to get fitted for nursing bras in the next few weeks. My boobs are still pretty much the same size they were before I got pregnant and all my bras still fit, so I'm wondering if I'll have a sudden growth spurt :dohh: or stay the same size?
> 
> If you can its better to get nursing bras fitted once your milk has come in but as this isn't always practical, if you are getting them before the recommendtion is not to get them before your babies head is engaged...xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know but you need to have something ready just in case don't you? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's tricky isn't it! I guess if you can get them once the babies head is engaged we can get a couple of cheap ones to tide us over as I believe your boobs can get even bigger once you milk comes in so the first ones won't fit anyway :shrug:
> 
> I feel your pain with big boobies! :hugs:
> My current maternity bras are a 40H and they are feeling a bit tight now :cry:Click to expand...

Oh hun - sounds like you and Donna probably suffer more than me :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

we suffer and the men go to heaven


----------



## dippy dee

right my yummy mummies i'm off to bed to try get some shut eye between my cough and the need to wee ( my loo is downstairs so it's a right palava) sweet dreams.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Night night Donna - sleep well!
Understand all too well about the loo - ours is downstairs too! :dohh:


----------



## pinkmummy

Omg there is sooooo much to catch up on!! I leave the thread for one night and have 2 pages to read through and comment on! :shock: you ladies really can talk!! :D 

I'll apologise now incase I miss anyone out! 

Sal - How did you sleep last night hun? I actually had quite a good nights sleep, think the tablets may be doing some good!! :yipee: A birthing ball and an exercise ball are the same I think hun.

Bott04 - Welcome to the Feb mummies thread :) Just jump in and join in the with conversations :) Look forward to speaking to you and seeing your LO when he/she gets here :hugs:

Maddi - :hugs: hun, pity that I wasn't thinking like that! I see all these Feb mummies having there babies and I just keep wishing it was me :( I'm just so fed up now with all these pains. I know it's too early for him to be here and I don't wish he was here in a way I just wish it was closer to the time ... I dont think any of that made sense did it lol. Never mind.

Anna - Bet your looking forward to the rest of the week finishing early every day! It's nice that work let you go early coz you looked 'tired' you should look tired more often ;) lol. When I had Caitlin they made me get a shower after I had her and I was so exhausted I found it easier to wash my hair along with getting washed as I couldn't have been bothered with messing on with a shower cap.

Donna - I need my straightners!! :o Or at the very least my hair dryer! I need to organise a visit of the MLU with the midwife and I'll ask when Im ther about straightners. But I'm hoping to not stay in long so I might not even need them. Its a good thing you don't have one of those rechargable rabbits then you'd be buggered! lol :rofl:

Laurie and Donna - I totally feel for you with big boobs. Before I had Caitlin I was a 36DD after I had her I was a 36F!! And they didn't go back to a 36DD either. In the end I was refered to the hospital for a reduction and luckily I was allowed one and had that in April. They took me down to a 36D and so far I haven't gone up any sizes! :D :yipee: I hope you manage to find a bra that fits. When I was pregnant with Caitlin I bought my maternity bras off ebay. All I have done this time is I went to Tesco and bought a pack of normal underwired bra's for £3!! Complete bargain but I dont think they do bigger sizes :(

Haven't got much planned for today. Got the first load of washing in already, need to get Caitlin dressed before my mum and dad come to pick her up. Im gonna stay in my jamas all day as I dont have anywhere I need to be and I'll just be pottering around ironing and putting clothes away. Just had my first cup of rasperberry leaf tea and will ahve another one at about 10. Better go and get Caitlin ready then I'll be lurking about on here most of the day if any body wants to chat :) have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## dippy dee

kelly hahaha i can imagine you on a tour of the hossy and they'll all be asking questions when all of the sudden you'll pipe up " and what about straighteners" :rofl: of course there'll be a teenager there who will then :cry: thinking it's something they do to lo as it's been crumpled up inside of her :rofl: 
And what's this about rechargeable rabbits buggering you WOW i never knew they did that and i've not used mine for ages cause of the sex ban and i only find out now they can do that :rofl::dohh::blush:
I think bed rest is drivin me potty, i'm on here most of today as well so looks like you girls will have to put up with me :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Before i forget i had a text off of debs this morning samuel is now being tube fed and is in an incubator so looks like he's gone down hill a little, she's had her cathater and canular out the dressing is off her wound and she's had a shower and is up and active, i hope lo gets better soon


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Debs hope you feeling better soon hun and hope you can bring Samuel home soon too.

:rofl: Donna, who needs a sex ban? I think you must be mental if you actually want sex now anyway lol! Poor Chris is so deprived :lol: You can buy rabbits that you put on a stand and the stand plugs in and recharges the rabbit lol they about £100 like! :shock:


----------



## Hevz

I took my straighteners with me to hospital:blush:. I had nothing else to do when my bundles were asleep so I plastered the slap on and did my hair all nice to keep me occupied and make sure that the photos weren't too bad when the visitors came later armed with cameras:rofl:



Lots of love to Viv and Samuel:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

:rofl: I wish I'd had the energy to do that with Caitlin the photos of me are awful I look like a zombie even the day after I had her lol :lol:

Just thought I'd say that we have a man coming to see the car with his daughter at 3pm today :yipee: hopefully we might get rid of it! :D xx


----------



## dippy dee

hevz you should see pics of me after i'd had jack omg i looked like a zombie my hair was a mess, i looked terrible but this time i'm determined not to do.

Kelly good luck with sellin the car i hope it goes at last for you, if in doubt hold the daughter hostage till dad agrees to buy it


----------



## pinkmummy

:rofl: I could blame it on the pregnancy hormones!! :lol:

I've decided I'm gonna put a picture up from when I had Caitlin!! :o Brace yourself's it's not a pretty sight!

First one is as soon as she was born ... and yes she was born with her eyes open lol, just like her mumy she didn't wanna miss anything :D

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/DSCF1680.jpg

This one is of me and Caitlin the day after she was born notice the knackered loving look lol :lol:

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/DSCF1691.jpg

This is of me Chris and Caitlin the only one of all 3 of us :) See what I mean about Chris looking young! He was 20 on that photo (Nov 2006) and he turned 21 in Feb! And he still hasn't changed a bit! :D 

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/kutiekelly2004/DSCF1695.jpg


----------



## Hevz

I think we see ourselves in a very distorted light coz you look lovely in those pics....I suppose you're much younger than me:hissy:

I'm 31 now and definitely need the help of slap to look half decent:rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

I look like a mirror lol my face is that shiny haha I can still remember feeling off my head with coedine and paracetamol lol :) xx


----------



## Hevz

caitlinsmummy said:


> I look like a mirror lol my face is that shiny haha I can still remember feeling off my head with coedine and paracetamol lol :) xx

That makes me feel pissed too:rofl: is it called kapake:dohh:. I needed them to cope with afterpains:cry:


----------



## dippy dee

You look lovely hun, when i can get jon to get the camera down i'll put some pictures on of when i had jack, there's one of his first cuddle whilst he was on a ventilator and i look like i've taken all the drugs on the ward hehe
Chris does look yound on them though


----------



## dippy dee

hat's it i've had enough i feel so soddin useless sat here on bed rest it's impossible, i can't win, i just tried sweeping the floors etc as the place looks a right mess but i start getting pains, i sit down n the kids run riots and the house gets trashed, i can honestly say that i've had enough these next few weeks can't come by quick enough for me, that sounds bad i know but i've had enough of crying feeling so down and being in fear and pain


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> hat's it i've had enough i feel so soddin useless sat here on bed rest it's impossible, i can't win, i just tried sweeping the floors etc as the place looks a right mess but i start getting pains, i sit down n the kids run riots and the house gets trashed, i can honestly say that i've had enough these next few weeks can't come by quick enough for me, that sounds bad i know but i've had enough of crying feeling so down and being in fear and pain

:hugs: hun I know its hard but you've got to do it for Harley :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hevz

Just do as you're bloody told FGS.

It is hard but wouldn't you rather keep him in a while longer with no ventilater needed, less feeding probs etc????:hugs:. He may not even need to go to Special Care if he gets to about 35wks....that's not long is it?:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Hevz said:


> Just do as you're bloody told FGS.
> 
> It is hard but wouldn't you rather keep him in a while longer with no ventilater needed, less feeding probs etc????:hugs:. He may not even need to go to Special Care if he gets to about 35wks....that's not long is it?:hug:

I know, i don't want him out now i just want time to go faster i want 36 weeks to be here now, dh is moaning, kids are creating havoc and i can't stop crying :cry: aaggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh HORMONES


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon ladies :D

Kelly, I slept ok last night, but was up at the crack of dawn :dohh: I know what you mean when you say you wish you were a bit further gone! I'm getting so fed up now I just want her out! It's starting to become something that I'm hating! I wanted to enjoy being pregnant for the last few weeks, but honestly I'm starting to hate it! I keep thinking 'only 6 weeks and a few days to go'... but it seems like its forever away :hissy: I'm getting that desperate I'm looking into private c sections... :( 
I'm glad you got your appointment with the physiotherapist hun :D Hopefully they'll be able to help you :hugs: 

Donna, you better be behaving yourself! We don't need Mr Harley out just yet missus! Keep him in there just a few more weeks then you can do all the sweeping of floors you want lol! I know its hard for you hun, but it really is for the best :hugs: 

Anna, I hope your short day in work wasn't too bad hun :) 

Laurie, I really hope you manage to get to see a MW soon! I think I'm going to call to see if someone will see me soon.... 

I really hope Samuel and Debs are ok! Loads of :hugs: to them both! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone... I haven't got the right head on today... :dohh: 

Hope you're all ok :D 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls! Just got in from work :happydance: and just waiting till it's time to leave for hospital for our growth scan and consultant appt. Will be able to report back on Peanut's size later today.

:hugs: Debs and Samuel, am sending lots of love and good thoughts. Hope you're both home really soon!

Donna - you do as you're told, Mrs! :hugs: I can imagine that it must be SO hard and so discouraging, but think of little Harley and do it for him sweetie. You can do it, I believe in you!! 

Sal - sorry you're so fed up and in pain - can't be any fun at all. I know that I almost feel guilty that I'm having such a problem-free pregnancy and am actually loving being pregnant :blush: Sorry girls. I have to admit that I am REALLY looking forward to being full term though and finally meeting our Peanut!

Kelly - am delighted someone's coming to see the car today!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed they buy it :) Your photos are lovely - you look fantastic! I just think that none of us are ever happy with photos of ourselves (I know I hate any taken of me!). You're right - Chris does look young! Lucky him! :) I know at the age of 32, the more slap I have on, the better! :rofl: I need all the help I can get!

Sorry if I missed anyone this time round - just had a fast read through the posts, as I'm just so excited about the scan today that I can't think straight!

Talk to you girls later :friends:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I knew I'd forget something! Kelly, you look fab in those pics! Caitlin is gorgeous bless her :D 

I'm definitely packing my straighteners and hair dryer for the hospital... I need them! I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards without them! Oh and plenty of slap for me too... I look like death warmed up otherwise :rofl: 

Anna, Good luck with your scan today hun! Hope it all goes well :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> I knew I'd forget something! Kelly, you look fab in those pics! Caitlin is gorgeous bless her :D
> 
> *I'm definitely packing my straighteners and hair dryer for the hospital... I need them! I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards without them! Oh and plenty of slap for me too... I look like death warmed up otherwise  *
> 
> Anna, Good luck with your scan today hun! Hope it all goes well :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Me too!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## dippy dee

Anna good luck with your scan hun xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Ooo I musta missed taht part!! Good luck today Anna! xxx


----------



## lauriech

Wow Kelly - lovely pics hun! Treasure those hun!

Anna - good luck with your scan today...please let us know how you get on!

Sal - I'm about to ring a few numbers to see if I can get an appointment for next week. Bloody NHS! I had a survey come through this morning about the welsh medical something or other so I am going to have my say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donna - I know it's hard hun. Try and rest as much as possible. I've not been well this week and I'm bored as anything at home but know if I don't rest I won't feel better.

All my thoughts are with Debs and Samuel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Had a message from Hevz, shes been told to go upto the hospital as she thinks baby could well be on the way. She also has a history of early births so Good Luck Hevz!!!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

good luck hevz


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck Hevz hun xxx


----------



## Sharpy

Good luck Hevz!


----------



## pookies24feb09

6lilpigs said:


> Had a message from Hevz, shes been told to go upto the hospital as she thinks baby could well be on the way. She also has a history of early births so Good Luck Hevz!!!!!!

OMG! Hevz was here not long ago... 6 Feb Mummies already? The rate we're going girls there wont be any babies left to be born in Feb  Good luck Hevz! Thinking of you and LO. Sending you loads of love and :hugs: xxx

Laurie, I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: I don't blame you for having your say at all!! 

Kelly, Good luck with selling the car! Fingers crossed it goes this time eh! 

I'm feeling a little better now and am not feeling so sorry for myself :rofl: I only have 3 weeks and 4 days until I'm full term and anything can happen after that :D Feeling slightly more positive! 

Hope you're all good girlies :D 
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Yeah fingers crossed!!

Glad your feeling a bit happier hun :) :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thanks doll!

I'm so bored now.. I don't know what to do with myself... I hate being restless lol... 

xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Yup i know exactly what you mean lol :) Chris is giving the car a quick wash and Im just sat here bored. I could put all the photo albums back but I cant be bothered lol :D xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol its a vicious circle! I have loads of clothes that could be put away, but I cant be bothered... I want something fun to do! I'm gonna go make another cup of raspberry leaf tea... OMG SO EXCITING :rofl: 

x


----------



## pinkmummy

:rofl: I have clotehs to put away too!! :D Just put the photo albums away, I think Im gonna end up eating, I always eat when I have nothing else to do! No wonder Im so big!! :shock: haha x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Ha ha just before I read that I was eying up my selection box... It's winking at me... Lol! xx


----------



## dippy dee

my hero's are calling my name


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee how are you feeling now hun? xx


----------



## pinkmummy

I ate most of Caitlins at Christmas :shock: 

In my defence there is no way she could have eaten 10 selections boxes all on her own! :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

i'll live it's a feel sorry for donna day today and jon is having a feel sorry for jon day as he puts it, i'm having to start doing things as he's started buggering off out during the day as he has things to do so i have to do stuff which is what got me down as i couldn't do the stuff i wanted to do,


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> I ate most of Caitlins at Christmas :shock:
> 
> In my defence there is no way she could have eaten 10 selections boxes all on her own! :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: 10 selection boxes? There's no way she could have eaten them... and theres the fact that you were doing it for her protection... too much chocolate can be dangerous :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> too much chocolate can be dangerous :rofl:

I don't belive you so i'm going to check it out myself :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> :rofl: 10 selection boxes? There's no way she could have eaten them... and theres the fact that you were doing it for her protection... too much chocolate can be dangerous :rofl:

I like your way of thinking Sal!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

dippy dee said:


> i'll live it's a feel sorry for donna day today and jon is having a feel sorry for jon day as he puts it, i'm having to start doing things as he's started buggering off out during the day as he has things to do so i have to do stuff which is what got me down as i couldn't do the stuff i wanted to do,

I was having a 'feel sorry for Sally day'... We're entitled to them :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and you aren't doing too much! Hormoans don't help either! Silly bloody things!!! xx


----------



## dippy dee

i have chocolate in 1 hand and glucose monitor in the other, i'll let you know how quick a pg woman a 2 yo and a 4yo can eat a tin of hero's


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> i'll live it's a feel sorry for donna day today and jon is having a feel sorry for jon day as he puts it, i'm having to start doing things as he's started buggering off out during the day as he has things to do so i have to do stuff which is what got me down as i couldn't do the stuff i wanted to do,
> 
> I was having a 'feel sorry for Sally day'... We're entitled to them :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and you aren't doing too much! Hormoans don't help either! Silly bloody things!!! xxClick to expand...

i've got 2 little helpers trying to help mummy atm they are helping eat chocolate, helping make mummy happy by drawing pictures using 1000's of crayons and they are going to help make a cake in a bit, jack has done a lovely picture for me on the flooring and karlum is trying to play dad by telling him off.
Jon will be home soon he's gone to give blood and get some petrol in the bikehopefully he'll be back in a better mood.:muaha:


----------



## insomnimama

Just got back from the doc's and she says I can't have anything but nasal spray for this awful cold/sinus infection... I want to cry! :cry: :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hello again! 

Thanks for the update on Hevz - thinking of you hun :hugs:

We're back from the hospital. All went well with the growth scan - Peanut is head down and perfectly happy - the fluid levels in Peanut's kidneys have gone down so we have now been discharged from consultant care! :happydance:

Peanut now weighs 6lbs (eek! at just under 34weeks!) and all growth measurements plotted on the chart are lovely and normal. My BP is good, no protein or sugar in the urine, and I'm being referred to physio to check out what's going on with my right hip - just in case! Just need to wait for a call from them now to find out when I'm going in.

Going to have a rest now - will catch up on what I missed (looks like lots of chocolate! :rofl: ) a little later.


----------



## pinkmummy

insomnimama - :hugs: hun its awful being ill and pregnant.

Anna - Glad to hear that the scan went well :D That's brilliant news! Peanuts certainly going to be a big one!! :D xx


----------



## lauriech

OMG - another Feb mummy in possible labour???!!! :shock: What's going on? On a serious note - I hope Hevz and baby are ok! Good Luck hun!

On your thinking Sal - I've just realised I've got 1 week, 4 days til I'm full term - OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm getting scared!!!!

Hey - where's my chocolate? You're making me hungry girls! :dohh: I've just popped out to a couple of shops as I was SOOOO bored of being at home. Didn't go out for long though...I get too tired! I've got houswork I could do...just fed up of looking at the same four walls!!!

Anna - really glad your scan went well hun! 6lbs already...at least peanut is well...that's the main thing! :dance: I just saw a baby grow with what I thought on the front to be 'Mom and Peanut' - turned out it said mom and something completely different but I would've bought it for you if it had said mom and peanut...so appropriate for you!

Donna - keep your chin up hun! I hope Jon comes back in a better mood and those choccies are bound to cheer you up too!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Oh well there goes another one not interested :(


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Oh well there goes another one not interested :(

Oh hun - you will sell the car, don't worry. It's not easy selling cars. At least you've had interest...I know when I've tried to sell cars before it was really hard. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxxxx :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Oh well there goes another one not interested :(

Hun if i had less kids and more money i'd buy it off of you just so you'd be a happy bunny again :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Oh well there goes another one not interested :(
> 
> Hun if i had less kids and more money i'd buy it off of you just so you'd be a happy bunny again :hug:Click to expand...

Awww bless you :cry: thanks hun.

I guess I'm just sick now. I know it doesn't just sell in a day but I want our new car and I can't help thinking that we aren't going to be able to shift it until Thomas is near enough hear and it would just be too hectic trying to find another car for ourselves that close :( :hissy:


----------



## becky1978

Hello all, sorry I haven't been able to read all the posts and catch up but I see 5 of us have been a wee bit earlier than Feb after all!

Just to update you all that Archie and I came home from hospital yesterday evening, he is now 3 weeks old and weighs 4lbs 5 oz.

All going well so far, he's breast feeding well and sleeps well too so that's good!

We've gotta go back up to NNU on Tuesday to do another car seat test as he failed his and we had to borrow a 'lie flat' seat from the hospital so hopefully this time he will pass it and we will be totally discharged. 

Health visitor coming tomorrow, so it all seems really real now!

Hope you are all ok and having a health New Year as you near your due dates!

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, so glad everything went well with LO and am chuffed that your no longer in consultan care :happydance: 6lb is a nice healthy weight! I have a feeling mine weighs at least that... especially after half of the junk I've eaten! 

Kelly, so sorry the car didnt sell hun! You still have plenty of time yet though and I'm sure someone will be interested in it soon :hugs: I wish we could sell Mikes car... so far we have a 3 door fiesta that we barely fit in :rofl: It's on finance so still have a while left to pay it off... :( 

Donna, how fast did you make those chocs go? A tin of roses was opened downstairs about 20 minutes ago when my mother and younger brother and sister was hear and there arent very many left... lol! Made sure they didn't eat all the caramel barrels... mmm, my fave :D 

Laurie, I know what you mean about getting bored of the same 4 walls! It drives me round the bend being in all the time. I'd go over the precinct for a wander, but now woolies and adams have gone there's not much worth going to look at... I also know what you mean about getting scared... I think I have everything ready for LO... At least I hope I do! The only things I have left to pick up are Milton steriliser tablets and a bottle of Milton surface spray... Knowing me, I'll still forget something :rofl: Did you manage to get a MW appointment after? Let me know how you get on! 

I'm stuffed! I just had stew for tea. It was so yummy! Followed by lots of roses :blush: I'm 100% blaming this chocolate binge on baby as she's not here to defend her self yet :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hi Becky! So Glad to hear that you and Archie are doing well! Fingers crossed he passes the car seat test on Tuesday and you're discharged for good :D 

Lots of :hugs: to you and LO xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Good to see you back Becky :hugs: Hope that Archie passes the test and you can be discharged xx

Sal - We have a 3 door clio with a 2 year old and probably a newborn lol, not a good combination!! :D


----------



## pookies24feb09

Definitely not a good combo :rofl: Where do you have it advertised?


----------



## dippy dee

Anna glad your scan went well sounds like peanut is a nice size and that you have been discharged from consultant care. :hug:

Insomnia i hope you feel better soon :hugs:

wow laurie 1 week 4 days not long now :hug:

Becky glad to hear you and archie are home i hope he passes the car seat test it took jack 2 times to pass :hug:


Sal it took us an hour and all that is left are the eclaires and the bournvilles :blush:

I've just had fish fingers, chips, beans and egg for tea and then rice pudding for pudding i felt like having a childhood favorite and now i'm stuffed and feeling all warm inside all i need now is uninterupted sleep oh well looks like i can't have it all.
I chose my new phone ready for next month as our contracts are up so we get to have a new phone :happydance:
Jack has been taking his nappy of for the past few days but then wee's all over the floor so i'm having to try potty training which will be hard as he has a sphincter (sp) up his bottom so he's in agony for 6 hours every 2 days whilst he tries to poo but i'm going to give it a go.


----------



## traceydixon78

Well, I have my induction tentatively set for January 21. Because of the GD, baby is already quite large, but they don't want to take him until after 28 weeks. I'll be 38 weeks on the 20th.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good luck for the 21st Tracey! It must be so exciting to be so close to meeting your LO!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hevz

6lilpigs said:


> Had a message from Hevz, shes been told to go upto the hospital as she thinks baby could well be on the way. She also has a history of early births so Good Luck Hevz!!!!!!

Don't worry....I crossed my legs real tight and told Smudge to stay put till Feb:rofl:. Everything died down and my cervix is closed so as I'd had the steroid injections to help to mature baby's lungs a few weeks ago. They said I could come home to rest:happydance:

I didn't mention my show or contractions on here earlier as I didn't wanna be dramatic:dohh:


Thanks for your best wishes girls, it means lots to me:hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Make sure your legs stay shut for the next few weeks! So glad everything is ok with you and Smudge :hugs: And don't be daft... It's not being dramatic if you mention having a show or contractions... They're just silly little things that come part and parcel with being pregnant :rofl: No big deal!


----------



## dippy dee

Glad you are all ok, it's not being dramatic if you let us know what is happening, keep them legs crossed xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Glad your ok hun :hugs: hope Smudge stays put a few weeks longer xx


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Definitely not a good combo :rofl: Where do you have it advertised?

Autotrader, online and in the paper.

I suppose Chris only put it in on Sunday so can't really complain. Just wish we could get rid of it coz the cars that we like keep getting bought :( and when we eventually sell it I bet we can't find any that we like! Plus Chris will need to take a few days off work as he won't be able to get there without a car. Hopefully may get more interest over the weekend


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> Definitely not a good combo :rofl: Where do you have it advertised?
> 
> Autotrader, online and in the paper.
> 
> I suppose Chris only put it in on Sunday so can't really complain. Just wish we could get rid of it coz the cars that we like keep getting bought :( and when we eventually sell it I bet we can't find any that we like! Plus Chris will need to take a few days off work as he won't be able to get there without a car. Hopefully may get more interest over the weekendClick to expand...

Fingers crossed it'll sell soon, is there no one at chris's work who wants it?
if not could you not do a trade in on it? That's what i'm thinking of doing with ours.:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

With a trade in they will only offer us £2000 for it coz they go by the book. The reason ours is more is coz it hasn't got very many miles of for the age.

I dunno if he's asked anyone at work :? I'll ask him when he gets back in xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hevz, so glad you're well and that Smudge is staying put! :hugs:

Becky, it's wonderful news that you and Archie are home!! :hug: Fingers crossed he will soon be discharged completely.

Keep your chin up Kelly - the car will sell soon, I'm sure of it sweetie!!! :hugs:

Donna -- mmmm, can I come to your house? I LOVE eclairs and bournevilles!! :rofl:

Sal, I think it's a good idea to blame eating on the LOs before they can answer us back! :rofl:

1 week and 4 days! :happydance: Not long at all now Laurie!!!

Hi Tracey - how exciting that you know what day you will meet you LO! :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Well ladies thats me turning in for the night, hopefully speak to you all in the morning, night night xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Night night Kelly, sleep tight! x


----------



## dippy dee

Night night kelly sleep tight xx


----------



## dippy dee

Anna you can come stay at mine and finish the choccies off if you want xx


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooo i just noticed i've moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Woohoo!!! Bournevilles and eclairs for me! :happydance:

Congrats on moving up a box Donna! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

thanks anna i'll just one step close to having my not so little harley


----------



## Hevz

Becky, I'm sooooooooo glad little Archie is doing so well and breastfeeding too wow....well done girl:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, I REALLY hope the car sells for you soon hun! You could do without the extra hassle/stress! Have a good nights sleep hun :hugs: xx

Anna, I have plenty of bournevilles here you can have too! I'm not a fan of dark chocolate so you're more than welcome to them! 

Donna, hope you're feeling better now hun :hugs: Hopefully the sugar in the chocs cheered you up a bit! 

I'm not impressed with my silly little cat! He hasnt used his litter tray once today and had me stand outside with him for 15 minutes while he sniffed it. He decided he didn't need to use it! I'll be even less impressed if he dirties in the house! I've locked him out now the little shit! That'll teach him :muaha: 

I can't wait for Mike to get home so I can have a bottle of Dr Pepper! I'm addicted to the stuff recently! Evie seems to like it too lol! 

Hope you've all had a good evening ladies :hugs: 
xxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

hello lovelies!!

I AM OFFICIALLY FED UP OF BEING PREGNANT!!!!

Riley has been moving so much today, it hurts!! and i'm bored of staying inside my house has never been so tidy, and i'm bored of it. plus my back hurts and my feet are swollen... :hissy: i'm not a happy bunny at the mo!!! :(

hope your all better lol! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: :hugs: Awwww Maddi, must be so frustrating for you hun! Just think - not many days now till Riley's here. Try and keep your chin up, and in the meantime vent to us all.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I feel a bit crampy today - like before AF starts, you know? Could that mean anything, do you think??? :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Maddi hun i know the feeling sweetie, not long for us now :hug:

Anna let us know if anything happens, it could mean your body is getting ready xx :hug:
Sal did mike bring you plenty of dr pepper?

Well i'm here all day as usual :happydance: it'f friday. I've got a constant feeling of needing a poo :blush:sorry tmi

Hope you all have a nice day :hug:


----------



## moo2

becky1978 said:


> Hello all, sorry I haven't been able to read all the posts and catch up but I see 5 of us have been a wee bit earlier than Feb after all!
> 
> Just to update you all that Archie and I came home from hospital yesterday evening, he is now 3 weeks old and weighs 4lbs 5 oz.
> 
> All going well so far, he's breast feeding well and sleeps well too so that's good!
> 
> We've gotta go back up to NNU on Tuesday to do another car seat test as he failed his and we had to borrow a 'lie flat' seat from the hospital so hopefully this time he will pass it and we will be totally discharged.
> 
> Health visitor coming tomorrow, so it all seems really real now!
> 
> Hope you are all ok and having a health New Year as you near your due dates!
> 
> xx

:hugs: Great to hear things are going well! Welcome home, keep us up to date with how things are going. Good to have you both back safely xxxx


----------



## moo2

Hevz said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Had a message from Hevz, shes been told to go upto the hospital as she thinks baby could well be on the way. She also has a history of early births so Good Luck Hevz!!!!!!
> 
> Don't worry....I crossed my legs real tight and told Smudge to stay put till Feb:rofl:. Everything died down and my cervix is closed so as I'd had the steroid injections to help to mature baby's lungs a few weeks ago. They said I could come home to rest:happydance:
> 
> I didn't mention my show or contractions on here earlier as I didn't wanna be dramatic:dohh:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes girls, it means lots to me:hugs:Click to expand...

Phew! Glad to hear you are still in one piece!!!!!!! Plenty of rest now for you lady xxxx


----------



## Poppeteer

maddiwatts19 said:


> hello lovelies!!
> 
> I AM OFFICIALLY FED UP OF BEING PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Riley has been moving so much today, it hurts!! and i'm bored of staying inside my house has never been so tidy, and i'm bored of it. plus my back hurts and my feet are swollen... :hissy: i'm not a happy bunny at the mo!!! :(
> 
> hope your all better lol! xx

 Maddi, I am so so so ready to have this baby now, u wont believe. It feels like I'm sitting around just waiting for someone to put me out of my misery (ok :rofl: sounds dramatic but its true!)

My hands legs, feet n face are swollen. My bits feel like I've had sex with a donkey 5 times, my right hand is completely numb thanks to carpal tunnel, baby is the size of an elephant and boy do i feel it..... and I'm sick of back, and every other joint pain there is.
Oh and did i mention morning sickness is back??? oh yes- that coupled with extreme heartburn is doing my head in.... and I am sick of rennies!!! :hissy:

i could go on and on but i feel better just for typing that out (with my useless left hand) already.




and breathe


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks Sal :) So do we! We are even considering phoning the guy who came to look at it the other night and offering it to him for a lower price if he will take it this weekend coz we wanna get out there and get our new one this weekend too. Think Chris is going to phone him this afternoon, but I think we may sounds desperate (even though we are) but we just want our new car so we have piece of mind! :hissy:

Anna - did the pains get any worse? It may be braxton hicks hun I've been getting loads of them lately :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day so far.

I just got out of bed and put the washing on (again!) Chris brought me toast and tea in bed this mroning before he went to work :) I stayed in bed and caught up on some Sky + while Caitlin is at grandma's not sure when shes bringing her back today, probably dinner time.

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning ladies! 

Maddi, Chin up doll! Not long to go and Riley will be here :hugs: Hope you feel better soon! 

Anna, I've started to get AF cramps today too. I hope it isn't the start of anything soon... I want her out... just not for a few more weeks! Hope you have fun at your antenatal classes today :D 

Donna, How are you today hun? Hope you're feeling OK and little man is on his best behaviour! Mike fetched me home 2 bottles of Dr Pepper :D It was so yummy! 

Kelly, It might be worth calling that fella back today and see what he says! The worst he can say is no! Fingers crossed it goes and you have your new car soon :D 

Poppeteer, Maybe the morning sickness isn't morning sickness, but you having your clear out... Maybe it's signs that it all might kick off for you soon... May not be long now! Hope you start to feel better soon :hugs: 

I'm in a really godo mood today, despite not sleeping til God knows what time and having a really painful pulled muscle in my ribs. Ladies, I'm not kidding it KILLS! It hustrs when I laugh, cough, sneeze, breathe too deep... Driving me a bit mad now... I'm going to my mothers in search of codeine! I've tried paracetamol and thats not touching it and can't see a Dr til Monday, but I'd quite like some sleep before then though :rofl: 

Everyone looking forward to the weekend?

Lots of :hug: to you all xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Sal - I pulled a muscle in my neck once and I remember how painful that was! Hope you feeling better soon hun.

We haven't got anything planned for the weekend really :( Probably just laze about as I normally do haha xx


----------



## dippy dee

Poppeteer said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> hello lovelies!!
> 
> I AM OFFICIALLY FED UP OF BEING PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Riley has been moving so much today, it hurts!! and i'm bored of staying inside my house has never been so tidy, and i'm bored of it. plus my back hurts and my feet are swollen... :hissy: i'm not a happy bunny at the mo!!! :(
> 
> hope your all better lol! xx
> 
> Maddi, I am so so so ready to have this baby now, u wont believe. It feels like I'm sitting around just waiting for someone to put me out of my misery (ok :rofl: sounds dramatic but its true!)
> 
> My hands legs, feet n face are swollen. My bits feel like I've had sex with a donkey 5 times, my right hand is completely numb thanks to carpal tunnel, baby is the size of an elephant and boy do i feel it..... and I'm sick of back, and every other joint pain there is.
> Oh and did i mention morning sickness is back??? oh yes- that coupled with extreme heartburn is doing my head in.... and I am sick of rennies!!! :hissy:
> 
> i could go on and on but i feel better just for typing that out (with my useless left hand) already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and breatheClick to expand...

:hug::hug:
:rofl::rofl:I've never had sex wit a donky once let alone 5 times, some people have all the fun :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi kelly i'd ring that man and see what he says, as sal said the worst he can say is no.
Sal glad you enjoyed the dr pepper, if you drink to much and then :sex: baby will pop right out :rofl: now there's a new way, i hope you can get your hands on some codine and that you start to feel better soon :hugs: This weekend i plan on doing sod all, i might wash all harleys clothes as i did them 6 weeks ago so might go sniff and see if they smell all fresh other than that we're attempting potty training :muaha: ooo and i'm going to get jon to get down below tidy for me as i've become over grown :blush: that may take the whole weekend to sort :rofl:


----------



## Poppeteer

dippy dee said:


> Poppeteer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> hello lovelies!!
> 
> I AM OFFICIALLY FED UP OF BEING PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Riley has been moving so much today, it hurts!! and i'm bored of staying inside my house has never been so tidy, and i'm bored of it. plus my back hurts and my feet are swollen... :hissy: i'm not a happy bunny at the mo!!! :(
> 
> hope your all better lol! xx
> 
> Maddi, I am so so so ready to have this baby now, u wont believe. It feels like I'm sitting around just waiting for someone to put me out of my misery (ok :rofl: sounds dramatic but its true!)
> 
> My hands legs, feet n face are swollen. My bits feel like I've had sex with a donkey 5 times, my right hand is completely numb thanks to carpal tunnel, baby is the size of an elephant and boy do i feel it..... and I'm sick of back, and every other joint pain there is.
> Oh and did i mention morning sickness is back??? oh yes- that coupled with extreme heartburn is doing my head in.... and I am sick of rennies!!! :hissy:
> 
> i could go on and on but i feel better just for typing that out (with my useless left hand) already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and breatheClick to expand...
> 
> :hug::hug:
> :rofl::rofl:I've never had sex wit a donky once let alone 5 times, some people have all the fun :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Well neither have I, to be honest :rofl:

But it's prob what it'd feel like if i did and my bits literally feel like they are about to fall off. :rofl:


C'mon baby, I've had enough!!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## dippy dee

Poppeteer said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppeteer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> hello lovelies!!
> 
> I AM OFFICIALLY FED UP OF BEING PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Riley has been moving so much today, it hurts!! and i'm bored of staying inside my house has never been so tidy, and i'm bored of it. plus my back hurts and my feet are swollen... :hissy: i'm not a happy bunny at the mo!!! :(
> 
> hope your all better lol! xx
> 
> Maddi, I am so so so ready to have this baby now, u wont believe. It feels like I'm sitting around just waiting for someone to put me out of my misery (ok :rofl: sounds dramatic but its true!)
> 
> My hands legs, feet n face are swollen. My bits feel like I've had sex with a donkey 5 times, my right hand is completely numb thanks to carpal tunnel, baby is the size of an elephant and boy do i feel it..... and I'm sick of back, and every other joint pain there is.
> Oh and did i mention morning sickness is back??? oh yes- that coupled with extreme heartburn is doing my head in.... and I am sick of rennies!!! :hissy:
> 
> i could go on and on but i feel better just for typing that out (with my useless left hand) already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and breatheClick to expand...
> 
> :hug::hug:
> :rofl::rofl:I've never had sex wit a donky once let alone 5 times, some people have all the fun :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Well neither have I, to be honest :rofl:
> 
> But it's prob what it'd feel like if i did and my bits literally feel like they are about to fall off. :rofl:
> 
> 
> C'mon baby, I've had enough!!!!!!!! :hissy:Click to expand...

Not to long now for you hun i hope :hug:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

hi girls. Ive just discovered this thread and hoping to meet people and the same stage as pregnancy as me??

Im julie and im 22! due ont he 22nd of Feb! with my first baby..... a little boy... who i think we are calling Owen :)

very nervous about the labour! which i sure everyone is! all i can say is bring on the epidural!!

xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi julie and welcome to feb mums, we're all looney and talk to much so hope you feel at home, i'm having a little boy and i'm having a section on the 24th Feb, we're calling him Harley.
Look forwads to talking to you xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Hi Julie welcome :) we're a very chatty bunch on this thread, make sure you keep up ;) 

Im Kelly btw, I'm 20 (21 in March!! :yipee: ) I'm due on the 19th Feb also with a little boy who we plan to call Thomas. I already have a daughter, Caitlin, who is 2 years old. 

The labour will be fine :) Honestly :) Where are you from?


----------



## xxxjayxxx

great :) im o maternity leave now and starting to get a bit bored.....although there is loads i could be doing! but to be honest dont no where to start! we have just moved from edinburgh to a town outside of dundee which is fine! Ive already had loads of scares which is really just down to me being paranoid i think as its my first pregnancy! so be nice to be able to come on here and get some reasurance!!

Dippy Dee - how lucky are you having a date that you will meet your little one! i take it complications are down to that?

Kelly - your little one looks like a little cutie.... i suppose labour cant be that bad when people like u go on to have more :)

xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

xxxjayxxx said:


> great :) im o maternity leave now and starting to get a bit bored.....although there is loads i could be doing! but to be honest dont no where to start! we have just moved from edinburgh to a town outside of dundee which is fine! Ive already had loads of scares which is really just down to me being paranoid i think as its my first pregnancy! so be nice to be able to come on here and get some reasurance!!
> 
> Dippy Dee - how lucky are you having a date that you will meet your little one! i take it complications are down to that?
> 
> Kelly - your little one looks like a little cutie.... i suppose labour cant be that bad when people like u go on to have more :)
> 
> xxxx


:rofl::rofl::rofl: complicated pregnancy is my middle name :rofl::rofl: Harley is a very naughty baby as everyone on here will tell you, he has attempted to escape on a few occassions and has now decided he is going to measure as big as a full term baby does, i'll be amazed if we make it to section date with how naughty he is :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Kelly seen as you've put a pic of your other half on here i thought i'd show you jon :rofl: this is who harley takes after :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







camera pics 002.jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxxjayxxx

awww bless him what a shame! shows what a personality he has already :) xxx


----------



## dippy dee

not very photogenic to say the least hehe


----------



## dippy dee

xxxjayxxx said:


> awww bless him what a shame! shows what a personality he has already :) xxx

Yep he's a little so and so just like his brothers, karlum's 4 and jack is 2 and they are both full of personality :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Haha lol nice pic Donna, its not very often I can actually get photos of Chris so thats a priveledged one! :lol:

Thanks Julie, shes a right little monkey :)

Ooooo got some news about the car.

We couldnt find the number for the lad that came the other nigth but Chris said a woman has phoned and she is coming at 4.30pm and another fella rang and Chris said if they woman didn't take it tonight then the fella could come and see it in the morning. So hopefully it will go today or tomorrow, but Im not getting my hopes up again :( xxx


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooo good news, fingers crossed hun, i think the woman will have it as us women get sentimental over things so you could give a sob story, show her how big mirrors are for lippy and boot space for shopping ( of course bigger than it is lol) and she'll buy it, if not tell her lo is due soon and if you don't sell the car then baby will have no clothes etc that should work lol
Jon is terrible to take pics of he's usually got his eyes shut or pulling some stupid face i've some that would make any woman laugh herself into labour lol he's a right silly sod.


----------



## lauriech

Hello girlies!

Gosh you lot can chat!!!! I hope I haven't missed anything!

Becky - am really glad things are going so well with Archie!!!

Hevz - glad to hear you LO is staying put for a bit longer...keep your legs crossed hun!

Tracey - are you pleased to know when you're going to be induced? Exciting stuff!

Julie - welcome to the Feb Mums thread - we're all bonkers and talk too much as you can probably see!!! Congrats on your little blue bundle.

Sal - I've now got a mw coming to see me next week and am seeing a mw at my surgery the week after.

Hope all the rest of you are ok!

Will catch up soon xxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

And just as i think what a lovely day i'm having with the boys karlum throws up everywhere, so i've then been sick as my stomache is so sensitive atm, so there's me throwing up, karlum doing a dying swan on me and jack decided to help himself to the yoghurts and gets them all over the floor :hissy: o the joy.

Hi laurie how are you?
Anna hope you are ok :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls! Yes, thank you so much for worrying about me - the cramps seem to have gone for now :hugs: I really appreciate you girls asking after me though!!

Julie, welcome to Feb Mummies! Jump right on in and have a good old natter with us all :) I'm Anna, I'm 32, and this is our first baby too - we're due on Feb 21st and haven't found out baby's sex... we decided to go for a surprise :)

Kelly, hope that car gets sold!!!

Donna, sorry the boys were full of mischief today! :hugs: Hope you're feeling better!

Will catch up with everyone else I've missed soon - need a bit of a rest after sitting through our first antenatal class - my hip hurts! LOL

xox


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> And just as i think what a lovely day i'm having with the boys karlum throws up everywhere, so i've then been sick as my stomache is so sensitive atm, so there's me throwing up, karlum doing a dying swan on me and jack decided to help himself to the yoghurts and gets them all over the floor :hissy: o the joy.
> 
> Hi laurie how are you?
> Anna hope you are ok :hug:

Oh no - I'm not good with sick :dohh: I can handle baby sick but not 'proper' sick. Guess that's something I'm going to have to learn to get used to!!!!

I'm ok thanks Donna - have been ill this week but starting to feel a little bit better today. How are you?

Girls I've got this far and AM excited about the baby but I feel so deflated about it this week. I don't really feel like I have a baby on the way at all. :cry: I feel bad thinking the way I am but just don't feel excited about it at the moment - what's wrong with me? It's all I've ever wanted! Bambino has been quiet too. Maybe it's cos I've been ill and am spending this new found time on my own a bit weird! 

xxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

So do we! We're fed up now and Im sick of moaning to you all about it so Im sure your sick of hearing me moan! :blush: xx


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> And just as i think what a lovely day i'm having with the boys karlum throws up everywhere, so i've then been sick as my stomache is so sensitive atm, so there's me throwing up, karlum doing a dying swan on me and jack decided to help himself to the yoghurts and gets them all over the floor :hissy: o the joy.
> 
> Hi laurie how are you?
> Anna hope you are ok :hug:
> 
> Oh no - I'm not good with sick :dohh: I can handle baby sick but not 'proper' sick. Guess that's something I'm going to have to learn to get used to!!!!
> 
> I'm ok thanks Donna - have been ill this week but starting to feel a little bit better today. How are you?
> 
> Girls I've got this far and AM excited about the baby but I feel so deflated about it this week. I don't really feel like I have a baby on the way at all. :cry: I feel bad thinking the way I am but just don't feel excited about it at the moment - what's wrong with me? It's all I've ever wanted! Bambino has been quiet too. Maybe it's cos I've been ill and am spending this new found time on my own a bit weird!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...


:hug::hug: hun its not easy I know, but it wil soon be over :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Sorry everyone's feeling ill / fed up. I'm feeling a good chunk better- so much so that I am able to work from home today and am actually _hoping_ to be in the office on Monday (have I perhaps lost my mind as well?) :rofl:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

thanks everyone :) hope il catch up with it all :) ive been on this other forum site but to be honest its not that helpful i think we all just need a pcik me up from time to time which is why i think these sites are great!

Im going right into a moan now...hehe....went up to pauls mums (my OH) and she already has a grandchild (pauls niece) and she has a problems with cycsts on her tougue which she has had since birth (she is now 5) and pauls mum turned round and said that she thinks she has them becasue of the moles that run in the family! paul has quite afew on his back! and nw she has made me totally paranoid tht my wee one is going to come out with problems!!!! grrrrrrrrrr i wish she would just keep her opinions to herself!!

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's always hard when people give you their opinions on things that make you worry :hugs Try not to dwell on it Julie - doesn't sound likely to me!


----------



## dippy dee

:hug: julie sorry you mil is like that, try not to worry mil's are sent to try us xx


----------



## xxxjayxxx

god i no! but honestly who would say that to someone who was pregnant! i mean honestly! i had a good moan about it to paul who obviously said she didnt mean it to upset me bt still i dont want to see her for a few days thats how mad i am! ahhhhhh

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, did the car sell hun? I hope so! I think a nice lazy weekend is on the cards for me too! Mikes working tomorrow, so I'm gonna bum around the house in my pjs :D 

Dee, you're a star :rofl: I love the things you come out with! I'm so tempted to see if enough Dr Pepper will make me go into labour! You're boys sound like little monkeys... They're keeping you on your toes ready for when the BIG trouble maker arrives :D There's no rest for the wicked eh! 

Hi Julie :D Welcome to the thread! We're definitely a chatty bunch...Congratulations on your blue bump :D My names Sally, I'm due on the 24th with a girl called Evie and I'm 22 in March :D I know what you mean about being nervous about the labour... I'm terrified of when she actually gets here too :rofl: 

Some people don't seem to engage their brain before opening their mouth sometimes! As if it's not worrying enough being pregnant anyway without worrying if something may be wrong with LO when they're here! Ignore Pauls mother! I'm sure your little fella will be fine :hugs: 

Laurie, I'm glad you finally got the MW situation sorted hun! Did you have your say on the survey after? I got one in the post today. Haven't had a proper flick through yet, but will definitely be filling mine out! Was saying to Anna last night that some of the surgeries around here are utter shite! Hope you start to feel better too missus! And just think only a bit over a week and your full term! Anything can happen after that :hugs:

Anna, I hope your resting your hips after your antenatal class! How was it hun? I wish mine weren't cancelled :hissy: 

I've had a good afternoon! My sister Jess came down and was getting Evie to wriggle for a couple of hours. I could watch her move all day :cloud9: On my hunt for codine I managed to find some Co-dydramol, but I think I'm too scared to take that. I read something that said to avoid it 'like the plague' in 3rd tri so I'm not risking it. Co-codamol should be fine though as thats just codine and paracetamol. I'll see how bad it feels later before taking any though! 

Can't wait for mike to get home :D He's bringing me more Dr Pepper and a bag of cookies home. He's a good boy bless him :D

Have there been any more updates on little Samuel? Hope he's picking up a bit today! 

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Well it looks like we may have buyer!! :yipee:

A lass came with her dad and they've had a look at it, she has said that she is really interested in it and that she needs it for Monday to get to work (she works at Haven as as a singer, which is quite far from hre) so she needs a reliable car. Tehy are only offering £2300 but at least we will be getting rid of it.

Her and her dad are coming through in the morning and them and Chris are taking it to a garage that their friend owns for their friend to check it over and make sure everything's alright, so hopefully this time tomorrow we will have a new car! Fingers crossed. This is definately the best we've had so far, off to put Caitlin to bed and jump in the bath night night xxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Am so glad about the car Kelly! Looks like you're not having such a lazy day tomorrow after all :rofl: You can finally get your new car sorted :D
Hope you have a nice bath and sleep well hun xx


----------



## pennysbored

I'm thinking of all you ladies, I miss Bnb! 
I'm not on here nearly enough anymore.
When little betty gets home, you won't be able to be rid of me...


----------



## lauriech

pennysbored said:


> I'm thinking of all you ladies, I miss Bnb!
> I'm not on here nearly enough anymore.
> When little betty gets home, you won't be able to be rid of me...

Hey Penny!

How is Betty doing?

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

How is Betty doing? I hope she's doing well :hugs: How are you doing Penny? x


----------



## moo2

:hugs: We miss you too Penny, but we can see you've got your hands full at the mo! Hope you and little Betty are doing well and she comes home soon xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Hows Betty doing hun :hugs: she'll be home before you know it! :D 

Thanks Sal - I still havent gone for my bath :lol: But I am off now honestly! :D Got loads of Sky + to catch up on :) xx


----------



## dippy dee

Sal my 2 are so full of it that i need never put the tv on, karlum is always dancing, singing and coming out with new silly things everyday only yesterday he was pretending to phone the police on jack and shouted quick hurry up whilst he's still awake, me and jon were in stitches :rofl:
Jack is my martial arts expert he's always picking a fight be it with us adults, karlum or even the pets he dances to imaginary music and loves dropping his trousers and nappy no matter where we are, :blush:.

Kelly so glad it looks like you've sold your car fingers crossed hun but it does all look promising. Enjoy your sleep :hug:

Hi penny how is betty? I hope she's home soon :hug:

Moo how are you hun?

Well i'm tierd and it feels like Harley is trying to dig his way out from below :blush: i'm guessing he's getting further engaged, he's stopped kicking so much lately and now just does a wiggle dance instead which is so cute i can just imagine him doing it :rofl: now i've decided he's not as big as they think as he's not stuck under my rib cage or making me out of breath or anything like that surely if he was that big i'd be struggling with day to day things, he has dropped though as i was able to get behind the wheel of the car today as i had to nip to the chemist to get karlum something for the sickness and there was a gap between me and the steering wheel where as there wasn't a week or so ago.
Hope you girls are having a good evening :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

I'm still bloody here! :lol:

Just sent Chris out for a McDonalds mmmmmm gonna do the washing up and then head upstairs :) Really need to watch these programs on Sky + there will be no room left to tape anything else! 

Thanks Donna so do we! Fingers crossed :) Im getting all excited now although I shouldnt until the deal is done. Sounds like all the kids are keeping you on your toes lol :) :hugs:

Night night again and I really really am going this time haha xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

haha night night hun sleep tight, talk to you tomoz xx


----------



## dippy dee

Text of debs- His other lung is on the verge of collapse, they are waiting to see if it starts to sort itself out. The other cgest drain is back in again unfortunately. Just want to hold him so bad it hurts. Feel so helpless. 
:hug: come on sam we're praying for you :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh no! Poor little thing! My thoughts are with Debs and LO! Can't believe how tough she's having it. Makes me feel awful about the fact that I moan about being achy etc. Really hope he starts to pick up! Thanks for the update Dee! 

Your little boys sound so cute Dee! Reminds me of my step brother. He's 2 and a half and is in to everything at the moment! Last time I saw him he had my dads gfs pads and stuck them everywhere :rofl: I love it when LO's are like that lol... Might be because I don't have one of my own like it yet... :rofl: 

I'd love for Evie to drop, but she's showing no signs... Although it does feel like she might burrow her way out lol! Sometimes she hits me in the cervix and it bloody hurts! I remember when I 1st started feeling it I thought she was going to fall out :dohh: Lets hope Harley isn't ready to make an appearance just yet lol! Evie has been so active today! She hasn't stopped wriggling today... She does her little wriggle dance too... I don't get kicks anymore... I get the elbows, knees and bums sticking out instead! Can't resist giving her bum a little smack when its out :rofl: I love it :D

I'm bloody freezing... the heatings on, but one small area in the bedroom doesnt seem to be heating up at all... its a little odd... 

Maybe we have a ghost :rofl:
xx


----------



## dippy dee

Sal he isn't coming out yet no way i tell him what is happening to sam and that he has to stay in, only 4 weeks and 4 days till i'm 36 weeks and they may do my section then, i just don't want a poorly lo i know no one does but my past 2 have been very poorly and even now jack is on nocturnal oxygen.
Oh well girls off to bed now, night night xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I know what you mean hun! I reckon you can get to 36 weeks hun :D Hope you have a good nights rest babe xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Penny, we miss you too!!!!!! How's beautiful little Betty doing? :hugs:

Thoughts and prayers and lots of love are with you and Samuel, Debs. :hugs: 

Kelly, that's FAB that the car might well be sold tomorrow! So much for a lazy Saturday for you! :happydance:

Almost finished my first of the 4 last weeks of work :happydance: Just have 3 hours in the office tomorrow, and that's it till Monday.

Night night girls :friends:
x


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning all my lovelies :) Hope you all slept well. I didn't :(

Was up till 1am and then woke up at 6.30am with back pain :( Chris sat rubbing my back for half an hour bless him!! 

:hugs: Debs and Samuel, I really hope he's better soon :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Kelly good luck with the car today i hope it all goes well, do you know what car you want next?
Anna not long till maternity leave.
Sal this little man is going to behave or else i'm going to spank his bum everyday for the rest of his life.

Text's off deb this morning
They said i can go home.Don't know what to do, how can i leave without my baby boy?


Txt bk off debs, 
They have offered me parents room but i have my daughter to think of to. She needs some of mummys time.it is such a hard desiccion but i know i need to share my time with them


I so feel for this family, everything she is going through jon and i can relate to, i've said to debs that if she needs me all she is to do is txt and i'll be there abd also just to think about when sam is well and harley is out we're going to meet up let tyhe older kids play and me and debs can talkl and feed babies.

Stay strong debs xx

Hope you girls have a lovely day xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Debs it must be so hard hun :hugs: xx


----------



## dippy dee

45 days at the latest and i will have my little man :happydance:
I know i'm silly but if i say it in days it sounds so close, come on harley you can do it.:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

40 days for me! Hopefully sooner!! :) Its not silly Donna hun I feel exactly the same!! :D x


----------



## dippy dee

Hi kel have they been to take the car yet?
wow 40 days it's brill i think pregnacies should be in days and not months lol it's go so much quicker


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hopefully in 45 days we'll both have our LO's Dee :D How are you this morning? Thanks for all the updates on Debs and little Samuel hun! 

Kelly, I'm sorry you had a poor nights sleep hun? I woke up achy this morning :( Was so tired I went back to sleep and didnt realise! I woke up curled up next to the cat on the sofa :rofl: Hopefully you get a better nights sleep tonight :hugs: Any more news on the car? 

Anna, only 3 more weeks left! It will go so fast then you'll be home waiting for Peanut to arrive :happydance: 

Debs, I'm so sorry for what you're going through right now. Sending lots of prayers and love to you, your family and your little fighter :hugs: 

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Counting down the days makes it seem like its loads less than counting the weeks!!


----------



## Hevz

Been thinking about Debs and Samuel all night....I hope he's ok[-o&lt;



Counting the days seems soooooooooooooooo scary to me. I'm so nervous about this now....the birth, will there be complications coz of the big cyst on my placenta???? Toby was so tightly corded last time that we nearly lost him....birth is so scary....I just want Smudge to be ok:cry:


Gonna go and have a bubbly bath now I think as I feel like a minger:blush:


See you all later:hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Tehy decided not to buy it because it has apparently been in a car crash! :saywhat: It had apparently been in a category C car accident in Feb 2006 (we bought it in June 2006) and we didnt even know about it! Even though we've had no problems at all with it they now aren't interested. 

So there goes more problems to add to the car :( I just want to :cry: its typical that we find all these things out before we need to get rid of it :cry: 

But on the plus side we do have a man coming to see it at half 12, I've told Chris he will have to lower the price coz no one will buy it after what we've just found out. It just seems that nothing is going right, Im so fed up :cry :cry:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Debs, am thinking of you and Samuel - hoping you're BOTH home soon :hugs:

:happydance: 42 days till Peanut arrives! At least I hope so --- my parents are going to come over from Toronto for a fortnight, but my dad has to provide his employers with dates for his leave - so at the moment they're planning on travelling here on Peanut's due date of 21st Feb - but what if P is late? :cry: I don't want my parents to miss out on a minute of their time with baby, cause Christmas 2009 will be the earliest they'll get to cuddle Peanut again :cry: Don't know what to do... it's not like they'll book me in for an induction at 40 weeks cause my parents are coming over from Canada, is it? :cry:


----------



## insomnimama

Awww, sorry to hear that caitlinsmummy. :hugs: Next time you are in the market for a used car, there is a website you can check where you run the car's VIN (Vehicle ID Number) and it will tell you the history of the car (including # of owners, any accidents, etc). That's probably what your prospective buyers did. Hopefully you'll find a buyer who either doesn't know or doesn't care :rofl: 

Debs (Vivanco) we are all thinking of you and your family and hoping that Samuel gets well quickly. :hug: C'mon little guy, we know you can do it! 

As for me, things are getting quite close and I am getting nervous about things going wrong, even something so minor as going into labour before my section date. My doc refused to make it any earlier than 39 weeks because of stats re:breathing (which fair enough- I don't want to be the cause of breathing problems) but he then rationalized that the section could be performed on an emergency basis. 

For me the whole purpose of planning a section was to avoid getting a section on an emergency basis... the whole thing honestly seems like a giant gamble with way too much at stake. :cry: I am just hoping for the time to pass quickly and that everything takes place relatively uneventfully...


----------



## moo2

dippy dee said:


> Sal my 2 are so full of it that i need never put the tv on, karlum is always dancing, singing and coming out with new silly things everyday only yesterday he was pretending to phone the police on jack and shouted quick hurry up whilst he's still awake, me and jon were in stitches :rofl:
> Jack is my martial arts expert he's always picking a fight be it with us adults, karlum or even the pets he dances to imaginary music and loves dropping his trousers and nappy no matter where we are, :blush:.
> 
> Kelly so glad it looks like you've sold your car fingers crossed hun but it does all look promising. Enjoy your sleep :hug:
> 
> Hi penny how is betty? I hope she's home soon :hug:
> 
> Moo how are you hun?
> 
> Well i'm tierd and it feels like Harley is trying to dig his way out from below :blush: i'm guessing he's getting further engaged, he's stopped kicking so much lately and now just does a wiggle dance instead which is so cute i can just imagine him doing it :rofl: now i've decided he's not as big as they think as he's not stuck under my rib cage or making me out of breath or anything like that surely if he was that big i'd be struggling with day to day things, he has dropped though as i was able to get behind the wheel of the car today as i had to nip to the chemist to get karlum something for the sickness and there was a gap between me and the steering wheel where as there wasn't a week or so ago.
> Hope you girls are having a good evening :hug:


I'm fine Dee, thanks for asking :hugs:

Hope you are too? Sounds like your little ones really keep you on tour toes! It must be really tricky (impossible?) getting the rest you need. Just make sure little Harley stays put a bit longer xxx

Thanks for keeping us up to date with Debs & Samuel. I keep thinking of them and wishing them all positive thoughts.

We are all getting so close now and as much as I can't wait to meet my LO with all the problems you and many of the Feb mummies are having I really don't mind going overdue! I NEVER thought I would hear myself saying that!!!! :rofl:

You take care of yourself xxx


----------



## moo2

Hevz said:


> Been thinking about Debs and Samuel all night....I hope he's ok[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the days seems soooooooooooooooo scary to me. I'm so nervous about this now....the birth, will there be complications coz of the big cyst on my placenta???? Toby was so tightly corded last time that we nearly lost him....birth is so scary....I just want Smudge to be ok:cry:
> 
> 
> Gonna go and have a bubbly bath now I think as I feel like a minger:blush:
> 
> 
> See you all later:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know it must be scary but with your previous history I'm sure they will take extra special care of you and little Smudge xxxxx


----------



## moo2

:blush:....Just wanted to say I'm sorry I don't keep up with everything that goes on here... Don't know how some of you lovely ladies manage it!

Kelly sorry your car is causing you such a problem. Selling any car is really tricky at the moment. Could you try and part exchange it at a garage as I think they are pretty desperate to sell cars too? 

:hugs: to you Insomnimoma...

Anna I forgot to say ages ago your pictures shown in the link are amazing! You're very talented. Your baby pics will be fab - I'm so jealous as I'm useless at taking pics.

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hevz hope you had a lovely relaxing bath, i wish i could i always end up with jack tryinbg to jump in the little so n so. I know it's hard not to worry but please try not to your lo will be fine :hug:

Kelly try not to worry hun it doesn't really deflect the price of the car as when they are put back on the road they have to be vosa checked which is a strict test, ours was apparently a cat d which we weren't told about when we bought it.

Anna i'm sure peanut will arrive just on time for nanny and grandad :hug:

insomnimama hun you'll be fine not long now till lo arrives and i'm sure all will go fine :hug:

Moo i have a deal with harley that if he stays in till atleast 36 weeks then i'll buy him a lovly baby bag :rofl:



As for me i'm craving stuffing not the :sex: type but the food type :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Girls i don't mind updating about debs or any of you, i feel like us feb moms get on really well and i have a conection to all of you :cry: :hug:
You are all like my family and i love you all, :cry: don't worry blame it on my hormones :hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Girls! Sorry havent been on for a while.. You girls are too chatty... I just cant keep up!! :D 

Anna - Another week down... Not too long to go now misses. You'll be off before you know it and counting down the days until LO's arrival. Bet you'll feel odd once you're home all day... I didnt know what to do with myself at first... Quite enjoy being a lady of leisure these days though... Could certainly get used to it! Im sure baby will have other ideas though!! 

Kelly - Sorry about your bad luck with the car. What a pain! Its just extra stress that you really dont need. Try not to worry too much though... You'll find a buyer. 

Dee - How are you and Harley keeping? Is he behaving now? Sounds like you've got your hands completely full with your boys! I dont know how you do it! You're definately super mum!!! ;) Thankyou also for updating on Debs too... I so hope that all will be ok! Im sure little Samuel is a fighter though. 

Sal - How you doing? All ok? Did you go to your parfentcraft classes afterall? 

Laurie - WHERE ARE YOU MISSES??? I hope you havent been doing too much nesting and tiring yourself out? Hope alls ok anyways! x


Well.... Counting down the days does totally make it seem sooner I agree... I have 31 days left!!!!! Holy Moley!!! Nearly baby time!!! Have pretty much got the nursery done now. Just waiting for the mattress to arrive and then we're there. Want to put some pics up on the wall too, but haven't decided which ones yet so Im going to wait rather than put something up that I half like.. If you get me...!! Will add some pics soon. It looks quite plain but Im sure once babies in it it'll soon brighten up... I prefer to keep things simple and neutral too! :) 

Well... Ive written far too much now so will stop there! Ooh I did a video of baby kicking my phone off my belly will add it now if I can work it out... 

x x x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

This is a clip of my Nan Singing (from my phone) which I played to baby! Look out for an almighty thud after about a minute.. Sorry its abit dark... Was in bed!!!! :)

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/th_NannySingingtoBaby.jpg


----------



## sophmatt

Hi I'm due on the 1st feb, with second child.


----------



## dippy dee

Hi sophmatt elcome to feb moms, do you know what you are having?

Plumfairy super mom thankyou i love you, Harley is being a good boy and is growing by the day :rofl: i'm dreading my growth scan in a week and a half :blush:
wow girls we all seem so close to having our lo's now we say it in days, i want a ticker that says it in days not just weeks and days :cry:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon girls :D 

Hope you're all good! 

Kelly, I'm sorry the car didnt sell this morning hun! I'm sure it will sell soon though :hugs:

Dee, you are a wicked woman lol! I quite like a bit of stuffing myself... not THAT kind either... the food :rofl: I think I'm going to do some with tomorrows cooked dinner! All I want is a plate full of roasties, some nice homemade gravy and some stuffing! Mmmm... Not sure Mike would be impressed if I feed him that though lol! Thanks for all the updates on Debs too hun! You're a star :hugs: 

Anna, I'm sure Peanut will be here in time for your parents to get over here :D Baby is 4/5ths engaged already so LO seems keen enough to get out and meet his/her grandparents! It can't hurt to ask if you can be booked in for an induction... the worst you'll get told is no lol! I have everything crossed that LO is good and get's here right on time to meet your parents :hugs: 

Hevz, I know what you mean about getting nervous! I think it's normal to get jitters... I've been having awful feelings that somethings going to go wrong, but I'm sure you and Smudge will be just fine hun. If there was any risk at all, you'd be informed about it hun :hugs: 

Moo2, It's a little worrying sometimes reading about the Feb Mums that have given birth already and so early too! As much as I moan about wanting my LO out, I think I'd be more than happy if she didn't make an appearance any time before reaching full term! Not too sure I'd be to keen on being too overdue though :rofl: 

Maya, that video is so cute :D I have a few of Evie that I want to get up, but I havent got a clue where to begin :rofl: I have one of her with hiccups this morning. It's so cute :cloud9: She's been getting hiccups alot recently! I love playing music to her off my phone :D She really seems to like Cat Power's Sea of Love :) Love your new pic hun! Your bump looks so cute! I'm going to take another pic later to see how much mine has grown in 2 weeks. Doesn't seem to have grown much :( I would have gone to the parentcraft classes, but my MW told me they have been cancelled until February! I'm just going to book a tour of the hospital instead and ask my MW what sort of things they cover in the classes! 31 days will fly by and you'll be mummy before you know it :D

Oh, before I forget... Remember when I said I thought I could only BF from one boob? Well apparently both of my boobs work now :happydance: I was getting undressed last night and they both leaked... lovely! It's such a silly thing to get excited over, but I'm so relieved! 

Yikes, another long post!!! 

Hope you're all enjoying your Saturday afternoons :D

Been up to anything interesting? 

:hug: 
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Insomnimama, It must be very worrying for you! Fingers crossed your section is not needed on an emergency basis and everything runs as smoothly as possible for you and your LO hun :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Sal just tell him it's a chicken suprise, suprise is there's no chicken,
glad both the girls as i like to call them are working i check mine constantly to make sure both are in action :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I tried to get some out of my wonky one the other day and got nothing, but last night it was leaking quite a bit! Ha ha I'm gonna try that one on him! He'll love it, I bet!


----------



## dippy dee

i did it to jon the once i told him he was having steak suprise for tea well as you can guess he got the chips, peas and gravy and the suprise no steak he still goes on about it now 3 years later


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I'd have loved to have been there! Haha he'd never let me live it down if I did that to him... Would so be worth it though!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls!

I've been playing around on Facebook and have now made Peanut his/her own profile there using an application called Babybook - it's so cute! :) If any of you are on Facebook, you can find me under Anna Pasechnick Ridley.


----------



## dippy dee

anna just sent you a friends request


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm gonna add you :D 

I didn't think to ask anyone if they had facebook or not... 

If anyone wants to add me my names Sally Watkins :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Found you Donna :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

And added you too Sally!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Peanut is sooo cute....I'm looking at your scan pics! Adorable!


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Found you Donna :)

I love facebook, my ex took my daughter 12 years ago and i never saw them till the other month when i found them on face book, i've spoke to him on there but not to her she is on there but i don't know how she will react. :cry:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh sweety :hugs: Thats awful! Have you tried talking to your ex to see if she wants to talk to you?


----------



## pookies24feb09

Donna your boys are so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Donna, that must be so hard for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Here you are girls this is my dh promise not to laugh :rofl::rofl: it's how we pass the time in our caravan :rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0009.jpg
File size: 88.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## x-dannielle

im already on there but im pink now not yellow :D


----------



## Plumfairy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Maya, that video is so cute :D I have a few of Evie that I want to get up, but I havent got a clue where to begin :rofl: I have one of her with hiccups this morning. It's so cute :cloud9: She's been getting hiccups alot recently! I love playing music to her off my phone :D She really seems to like Cat Power's Sea of Love :) Love your new pic hun! Your bump looks so cute! I'm going to take another pic later to see how much mine has grown in 2 weeks. Doesn't seem to have grown much :( I would have gone to the parentcraft classes, but my MW told me they have been cancelled until February! I'm just going to book a tour of the hospital instead and ask my MW what sort of things they cover in the classes! 31 days will fly by and you'll be mummy before you know it :D
> 
> Oh, before I forget... Remember when I said I thought I could only BF from one boob? Well apparently both of my boobs work now :happydance: I was getting undressed last night and they both leaked... lovely! It's such a silly thing to get excited over, but I'm so relieved!
> 
> Yikes, another long post!!!
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your Saturday afternoons :D
> 
> Been up to anything interesting?
> 
> :hug:
> xxx

YAAAAY FOR LEAKING BOOBIES!!! :rofl: Glad they are both working! :D I woke up this morning and my PJ top was absolutely wet and sticky and also had big round patches from where they'd leaked in the night and dried into my top....!!!! Soooo gross but sooooo good to know they work! :happydance: If you want to put videos up you can use photobucket... I just discovered it.. Its very simple and then you just paste the link into your post... It'll give you a URL specifically for forums etc... Would looove to see Evie with the hiccups and also your newest bump piccy! Im such a bump stalker... I love looking at them!! :)

x x x


----------



## dippy dee

he refuses to tell her, it kills me but i found her on there and i feel so much better knowing she's still alive as bad as that sounds but alot can happen over the years i'm going to find a way to show you her pic bear with me


----------



## pookies24feb09

Can I come on holiday with you Dee :rofl:? Ha ha I used to live in the valleys and used to do things like that all the time to relieve boredom!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray!!!! :happydance: Leaking boobies, Sal! Fab!!!! :)

Mine still haven't leaked at all yet.....

Gosh, I really must have LOADS of catching up to do in here!

Maya, how you feeling, hun? :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, I'll defo get the bump pic on here later! I love bump pics too. Theyre so cute! I'm gonna get Mike to put the video on here of Evie with her hiccups and i'll see if I can get one of the 4d clips on here of her. She looks so cute :cloud9: I know what you mean about waking up with dried patches... Well a patch at least :rofl: But like you say it's good to know they work! 

Donna, I know what you mean about knowing she's ok! It must be such a relief to know she's ok!


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Can I come on holiday with you Dee :rofl:? Ha ha I used to live in the valleys and used to do things like that all the time to relieve boredom!

Anytime hun i'll look everyone gets in on the action, notice there are none of me :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0010.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Smart woman! I'd stay behind the camera too lol!!!


----------



## dippy dee

right girls do you want to see my 31+ weeks pikkys?????????????? WARNING I AM NOW MASSIVE


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes please, Donna! Let's see - bet you look FAB! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Here's me i think i look ready to pop, now you can all see harley is a very big boy
 



Attached Files:







BUMP.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5









SP_A0052.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









SP_A0051.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pookies24feb09

yes please misses :D bet you look gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Donna, your bump is gorgeous - you look terrific!!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

You look fab! He's looking quite low isnt he! I love bump pics :D


----------



## dippy dee

i'm massive, i'll put my 27 week on next to my 31 week and look how big i've gone
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0038.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 4









BUMP.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> You look fab! He's looking quite low isnt he! I love bump pics :D

Thanks hun my mom said today it looks like he's dropped more


----------



## pookies24feb09

Harley, stop growing so bloody fast :rofl: He's grown alot in the past 4 weeks!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Harley, stop growing so fast or we can't call you LITTLE Harley anymore! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Harley, stop growing so bloody fast :rofl: He's grown alot in the past 4 weeks!

You are telling me i didn't realise till i saw the pics it was like omg i'm how big ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:hissy:


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :rofl: Harley, stop growing so fast or we can't call you LITTLE Harley anymore! :hugs:

:rofl::rofl: They'll do the section cut and he'll crawl out he's that big :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I think it's a good job you're having a section if he is that big :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Having said that, Evie is going to be a little chubster... I have to try and push her out... Ouchy >.<


----------



## AnnaBanana9

And so's Peanut..... :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

so looking at the pics do you think i'm going to make it to term? Also do you think he's dropped much? I can't tell he's just stuck on the front of me lol


----------



## pookies24feb09

I think he's dropped a fair bit since your last pics hun! I think you'll make it to term... well I hope you do anyway! 

Anna, maybe I will try the epidural after all :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> I think he's dropped a fair bit since your last pics hun! I think you'll make it to term... well I hope you do anyway!
> 
> Anna, maybe I will try the epidural after all :rofl:

I had epidurals before and they arte rather bloody brilliant :rofl: i've also had a 9 and a half pound baby on just gas and air and that was amazing :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Anna thankyou, you know what for :hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: Anytime, Donna.... I mean it!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm just putting some pics online of my bump... When they're on let me know if you think I'm much bigger... I don't think I am, but it's still interesting to see what others think :D


----------



## pookies24feb09

32 weeks 30/12/08
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1934/70/30/647691619/n647691619_2338569_8644.jpg
33 weeks 4 days 10/01/09
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v653/70/30/647691619/n647691619_2418231_9319.jpg

What do you think, have I grown much?


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooo i want to see bump piccies


----------



## Plumfairy

Will do! :D I think I'll take some new ones tomorrow too and compare, so you can tell me what you think of mine too x


----------



## dippy dee

your bump is beautiful hun


----------



## dippy dee

you have grown hun, bump looks so neat xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh wow! yes definately grown.. Bump looks alot more "sticky outy" in second pic and alot rounder too! Gorgeous! Those bump bands are just great arent they!! Ive found them a real lifesaver!! x


----------



## dippy dee

come on anna get ya bump out


----------



## pookies24feb09

Get your bump out Anna :D 

Thanks girls :D It does look a bit rounder looking at the pics! 

Maya, I love the bump bands! I have a few of them, but my others are too small now :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sal, your bump looks FAB - so round and neat!

Think I'll get Chris to take some photos of me tomorrow, just to compare too :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

Yay :D I love bump pics :headspin: I'm going to love you and leave you all for a bit (peace and quiet for you all :rofl: ) have to go buy cat food... Oh fun :D 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

well karlum had the tummy bug last night and now jack has it :cry:
i give in, i can usually handle the sick etc but my stomach is so weak atm i'm throwing up as he does so jon is having to clean it all up, he's my hero:hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awwww :hugs: Wonderful that you have Jon to support you! Hope the little ones feel better soon sweetie.


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww Dee!! You poor thing!! Hope you and the boys feel better! Sickness is just horrible and being pregnant too makes it a million times worse!! 

OOOOOOOOOHHHH I just realised..... IM IN MY LAST BOX!!!!!!!! WOWWWWWEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! WHERE DID THE TIME GO????!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!

x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: Yay! Maya, that's SO exciting! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

evening everyone?? how is everyone feeling :) i see someone has the sickness bug :( not so no nice atal!!!

wel i fially got off my arse and did some tidying up! cleaned lots of cupboards and have 5 black bags full of crap to go to the dump! thats only our bedroom! but then broke our wardrobe dont know how i managed it but its like a bulit in wardrobe on rollers and i have completly broke it!OH has tyred fixing it but no such luck so have to get a joiner in......oopss!! 
well im 34 weeks tomorrow! cant believe how fast its going! i dont know about anyone else but i am just so fed up! like really had enough of being pregnant! its getting so boring i feel i have lived doing the same routine for the past 8 months i just cant wait to get this little buba out!! and have my body back!! and have a drink!!!!hehe

XxX


----------



## dippy dee

xxxjayxxx said:


> evening everyone?? how is everyone feeling :) i see someone has the sickness bug :( not so no nice atal!!!
> 
> wel i fially got off my arse and did some tidying up! cleaned lots of cupboards and have 5 black bags full of crap to go to the dump! thats only our bedroom! but then broke our wardrobe dont know how i managed it but its like a bulit in wardrobe on rollers and i have completly broke it!OH has tyred fixing it but no such luck so have to get a joiner in......oopss!!
> well im 34 weeks tomorrow! cant believe how fast its going! i dont know about anyone else but i am just so fed up! like really had enough of being pregnant! its getting so boring i feel i have lived doing the same routine for the past 8 months i just cant wait to get this little buba out!! and have my body back!! and have a drink!!!!hehe
> 
> XxX

Hi hun i know the feeling about wanting it to end do what us girls were doing earlier and work it out in days not weeks trust me it sounds so much closer it's 43 days today for you see it sounds so much closer :happydance:
It's my son who's 2 that has the bug, last night my 4 yo had it and tonight it's the 2yo :hissy:
Be careful with all the nesting and remember to take breaks xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaw Jay I know what you mean! Im sooooo ready for baby to be here now! Never thought It'd bother me that I can no longer wear my nice clothes and that Id have to live in tracksuit bottoms!! Will be glad to get a nice frock on and feel like a laydeeee again and not a heffalump!!! Shame about your wardrobe... Good on you for getting rid of lots of junk though... 5 bags!! Wow!! Im constantly throwing things away too. I hate clutter and things that have no real use!! 

God I just ate a big bowl of profiteroles!! Feeling totally fat now and just want to sleeeeeeep, but Im frightened I'll be sick if I lay down just yet as I think the profiteroles arent quite down yet...!!!! My ribs hurt too!! Baby is too big!! It bloomin hurts... My skin is stretched to the max (although still no stretchies....!!! but I think they'll come when I deflate) !! Does anyone else get terrible hip/back/bum pain in the night?! Sleeping is soooo hard!! I can barely roll from one side to the other and when I need to pee OH has to literally push my back to get me out of bed as I cant lift myself up!!!!

Sorryyyyy I duno where that big moan came from, just needed to get it out!!! Did I mention the shooting pains in my boobies and the sharp pains "down there" that actually make me gasp!! AAAARRRRGGHGHGHGHGGG!!!!! And one more thing... The horrible black poo that has just come about since I was prescribed my Iron tablets two days ago!! Bloody nora!!!!


----------



## xxxjayxxx

dippy dee - what a little shame on your little ones! there is nothing worse than the sickness bug......actually......cleaning it up can be just as bad :D haha hope they get batter soon!!! give them lots of hugs.......but try not catch it yourself! easier said than done!

Il try saying it in days and see if thats any easier! but it feels like my pregnancy as gone so fast but now its dragging! its just things like getting ready for a night out......going shopping etc etc i miss! and i just cant wait to be able to do those things with my little baby :) obviously not as often as before tho! im looking forward to being abl to sit in with paul and have a drink just the two of us! and getting my sex life back too!!!!....its been along time....hehe....pregnancy rules everything doesnt it!

Plumfairy - aww bless ya you feel that bad at night? to be honest night time is my most comfortable time i have one of those 4ft pillows and i sear by it it take pressure off all the pressure points! have you tryed one? as for stretch marks i got unlucky last week when i got some at the top of my thighs :( gutted! but hoping they will fae quick and not get much worse!! And taling about poo......i havent in 4 days!! ive been givens tuff by the doc to try get things moving but not such luck! i was ins o much pain the other day we thought i was in labour...so i hope i get a movement soon as 4 days is a long time and ive been eating loads!

XxX


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls (at least I THINK it's morning - it's so dark!)

Have been up since 5am with a sicky-feeling tummy - and I can't sleep, even though I'm SO tired :cry:

Hoping to go to Mothercare today and get them to demonstrate how to fit our carseat (cause we forgot - it's been that long! :dohh: ) We're just not going to tell them that we actually bought the carseat somewhere else WAY back in September :muaha: We're also planning on going to IKEA to look at baby things, and get some lovely snuggly blankets there cause they're cheap (about £2.50 each). I just hope I'm not too tired to drive, cause I'm the only one with a license!

Hope you girls have had good nights, and aren't as tired as I am this morning.

Any news from Debs about Samuel? Been worrying about them :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning Anna! Sorry you had a crap nights sleep! :( Hope you'll be able to catch up on some later. We need to see how out carseat fits too... May get OH to give it a go later.. Dont wana be faffing about with it with baby already in it... We'd look like terrible parents leaving the hospital with brand new baby and can even get the seat in lol!!! 

I went to ikea a few weeks back... Didnt really find any nice baby stuff tbh... They had more toddler/childrens things.. I too was after blankets but couldnt really find any... However we got some LOVELY ones in matalan... Sooo cheap.. About £4 for cellular blankets (theyre about £12 in mothercare and not half as nice) and also a beautiful little cream blanket for about £7.. All 100% cotton! I was totally chuffed and so nice to have it in cream instead of boring old white!!

Hope your day is a success anyway and you get the bits you need. Hope you feel less tired too.. Be carefull driving if you havent had enough sleep too misses... Dont want you having any bumps!! x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Donna - Hows the kids today??

Sal - Hows your back today?

Anna - Make sure to be careful if your driving! Espeically when your tired :hugs:

Not got a lot planned for today, lazing yet again haha. We've managed to find a garage who will part x our car and has a peugeot 307 which we want. He's wanting £700 on top for it too so we're going through tomorrow and hopefully if theres no problems we will be getting rid of the stupid car!

Was thinking of maybe going to my nanas for dinner, she makes a gorgeous roast and we don't have any meat in to do one plus there is only the 2 of us as Caitlin is going to Chris's nana's with his mum and dad 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## dippy dee

Morning girls.
Anna i hope you are feeling better soon, i wish we had an ikea by us , be careful and make sure you rest before driving over there.

Maya i think i might get my dh to fit the car seat base today if he starts to feel a bit better.

Kelly everyone but me came down with the bug last night so i had to play nurse to jon and the boys, they're feeling a bit better now though thankyou for asking. I'm glad you have found some one to take your car in part exchange at least you'll have your new car, do they know it's been a cat c? i only ask as mine's been in a cat d and we need to get rid of it for a 4x4 or something bigger, it needs 7 seats either way as we take my mom for all her appointments etc alot of the time and it also needs to be big enough to pull a caravan. Have a nice dinner kel and think of me if there's stuffing lol i can't get enough of the stuff.

Deb's text last night, she's home, sore, tierd and heart broken to leave without him. 

Have a lovely day girls xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Glad to hear they are all a bit better hun, I remember when Chris had a sickness bug on Xmas morning! We were up from 4am after going to bed at 12.30!

Yeah Chris told him on the phone but told him that it had also been repaired and we've hd it for 2 1/2 years with no problems with it, we just need a bigger car for growing family.

Good luck in selling yours hun xx

Poor Debs, it must be awful for her :hugs: Let her know we're thinking of her hunni xx


----------



## sophmatt

hi, i'm due on the 1st feb x


----------



## dippy dee

sophmatt said:


> hi, i'm due on the 1st feb x

Hi jump in and start chatting, let us know a little about you :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls debs was on earlier thanking everyone but ran out of time so she will be back on later.
Good to have you back debs we've all missed you xx


----------



## xxxjayxxx

morning everyone :) ive been up early to! since 4! i think i jinxed myself saying i sleep well! i got babck to sleep about 7ish and slept till9 but feel awful now :( im ment to be going to my friends candle party at 2 but feel so rough! i think im still nesting because ive already started cleaning all my floors no matter how awful im feeling i want them done :(

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls, take two! LOL

I managed to get back to sleep around 8am and just got up now - time will tell if it's done me any good. Not sure now if we'll go to Mothercare and Ikea today or not; at least it's not urgent or anything :)

Maya - we found little blankets at Ikea ( https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40099283 ), £2.63 each, that are ideal for using in the pram or to swaddle baby in. We had bought 2 to try, and found that they washed and dried nice and soft, so want to get a few more since they're so cheap. I put a link to them above, but the annoying thing is that you can't buy them online from Ikea! :hissy: I would also love to get a couple of wall shelves for Peanut's room, so may have a look there to see what's relatively inexpensive. We have bought some of the cellular blankets and flannellette sheets from Matalan though - really good value for money! When we went a couple of weeks ago, they were 50% off, too -- so we got the blankets for £3 each and packs of 2 sheets for £3 each, all in yellow to match P's room. For some reason, the whites and creams weren't on sale. We went back this Thursday gone hoping to get some more, but they didn't have ANY yellow blankets or sheets at all anymore, not even at regular price! :hissy: We have another Matalan not too far from us, so we plan on checking there, just in case :)

sophmatt - Hi there, and welcome to Feb Mummies! :hi: Jump right on in and start chatting away with us; we're a really friendly bunch of girls, and it's a case of the more, the merrier! :happydance:


Kelly - Fingers crossed you part-x your car and get the one you want! :happydance: Let us know if you have any luck, sweetie.

Donna - Hope you're not too tired today after playing nurse to Jon and the boys; and hope they're feeling better soon. Make sure you get plenty of rest too missus! Thank you for letting us know how Debs is - am keeping her and Samuel in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Debs - have missed you loads and loads hun. Keep strong and know we're all here for you and thinking of Samuel. :hug:

Julie - sorry you've had a rubbish night's sleep too hun :hugs: Wanna come do some nesting at my house? :rofl: I've had no tendency for it yet :hissy:


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all! I see we have a group full of nesters, over here! I occasionally feel the need to nest, but then the laundry or the dishes get dirty again or things get disorganized and/or undone generally and I wind up feeling defeated :rofl: 

I think I think I THINK that today will be the day I am in the last box, in which case YAY ME!!! (and the whole group of you that change around the same time- we are a bunch that are due around Feb 11 no?)

Hope everyone is well. I see someone mentioned that Vivanco posted so I'll take a look around- still thinking of her and little Samuel. 

:hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Insomnimama - today IS the day for you! :happydance: You're in the last box on your ticker!!!!
x


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance: insomnia last box for you :happydance::happydance: 

Anna glad you managed to get back to sleep hun.:hug:

jay be careful and make sure you rest :hug:

I've got the bug now and harley doesn't like it, :cry: tmi i know but i went to the loo as i have the runs and within seconds harley was starting to make me have pains, i've been coughing and being sick so much my bump hurts, i ache all over and just want to :cry:


----------



## insomnimama

That sounds terrible Dippy Dee. Hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: Oh Donna, you're going through the wringer, aren't you hun? You make sure to rest, get plenty of fluids, and take it easy!! Hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## pinkmummy

Donna - :hugs: hun, hope your feeling better soon.

Anna - Those blankets are a bargain! :) Think we may call and get some tomorrow as we are up near Ikea. Thanks hun we hope we can get rid too!! 

Sophie - Welcome :) Just join straight in with us all :)

Insomnimama - Well done on getting to the last box hun!! Not long now!! :D 

Julie - :hugs: hun sorry to hear you didn't sleep well, not many of us on here do nowadays so I totally sympathise with you :( I wish I would get my nesting instinct! House could do with a good clean, Chris is hoovering the stairs as we speak lol :D 

Called in at my nanas and she gave me the left over meat from dinner, yum yum, Im just having it in a sarny now. It's lush, my nana and granda do the best cooking ever!

Think we are going to Chris's mams for tea just waiting for his mum and dad to bring Caitlin back coz they took her to his nanas. 

xxx


----------



## moo2

Hope you're feeling better Dee? :hugs:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

evening everyone :) well i went to the candle party and was actually very boring hehe i didnt even buy a candle just some relaxing bath salts i thought would be nice over the next 5 weeks or so as i love my baths just now! i have a major craving for crisps and dips just now! ate way too much! going to have lots of flab to lose when owen makes his apperance! how is everyone feling today??

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm glad you went to your candle party after all Julie :hugs:

I don't feel too well, actually - have the beginnings of a migraine starting - my vision's gone all funny. Have just taken 2 paracetamol (although I hate to take painkillers) and am hoping the worst will be avoided. :cry:

Sorry, just feeling a bit sorry for myself today!


----------



## moo2

:hugs: Anna hope the poorly head feels better soon but if not maybe get it checked out as we are all now at the point we need to look out for signs of pre-eclampsia xxx 

Sorry I sound like a right doom & gloom merchant!!!! I'm not really - honest! :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks moo2 :) The vision seems to have cleared now the paracetamol have kicked in. Was just checked on Thursday - BP good, nothing in the urine. But I'm definitely keeping an eye on things, thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaww Anna!! Hope you feel better lady! If you're not well tomorrow you should take the day off if poss. Nows not the time to be overdoing things! 

Im being naughty and having a kebab for dinner...!!! We were going to go out for lunch today but after driving all the way there it turned out that the hotel/restaurent had closed down and looked like it had been for years... Couldnt be bothered to go hunting for places to have lunch after all that... Weather was miserable and my trousers felt too tight so ended up coming home and having a big long snooze! Feel awfull for it now though!! All hot and bothered!! Grrrrrrr!! 

What have you ladies got planned for this evening? Im watching that thing on BBC 1 at 9 about swarms. Watched first half last week and was really amazing so Im looking forward to a nice snuggle up on the sofa, or might even be a lazy bones and watch it in bed!! 

x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:blush: We're watching Dancing on Ice right now.... I had to have a nosey and see if any of the pros were from Canada! LOL

Mmmm.. a kebab actually sounds good right now (I don't usually like them). I'm getting hungry, so must be almost time to fill belly with something tasty!

Maya, I will definitely see how I feel in the morning when my alarm goes off; if I can't manage it, I will phone in sick. To be truthful, work is so easy these days that I should be okay :)

:hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww thats ok then. As long as you're not finding it too hectic or anything. If my job wasnt so physical I probably would have carried on longer but just couldnt do it anymore at the end. Was getting too many pains etc so had to pack it in, although I think working still would probably have kept me sane... Being alone at home all day makes you go a little loopy!! Im watching dancing on Ice too... Never really watched it before but theres nothing else on! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've now given up on watching Dancing on Ice :rofl: Couldn't stomach it!

I'm busy wondering what to eat now......


----------



## lauriech

Evening girls!

How are you all?

Donna sorry to hear you're not well hun - I really hope it doesn't last long for you. 

Sorry I haven't been on here much again. Can't even say it's because I've been busy...just haven't been on the net much.

I thought I had a 'bit' of a show this afternoon and then started getting pains but they died down again when I went to the in-laws for dinner - I really thought it might be time :dohh: obviously not!

Girlies, can you do me a favour, if there are any updates I need to add/change on the thread, can you PM (regular girls - send me a PM or text if a newbie comes on) as I have to read back over more than 10 pages sometimes just to check....takes ages (I'm a slow reader!!!). I will update the first page too cos there is so much chit chat now, I can't keep up!

Anyway, hope you're all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Laurie :hugs: Sorry that it's not it this time for you - but it won't be long now!!

I'm feeling a bit better now - still so tired from my terrible night's sleep, but I seem to have stopped the migraine in its tracks and am now just left with a headache. Not as bad as I feared it might get! Hopefully I'll sleep a bit better tonight and feel ready to face the day at work tomorrow (only 15 workdays left! :happydance: )

I've had a yummy cheese omelette and toast for supper tonight - DEEEEEELICIOUS! Had really been fancying making one the past couple of days - full of gooey, melty cheese - YUM!

:hugs: to you all.
xxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi Laurie :hugs: Sorry that it's not it this time for you - but it won't be long now!!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better now - still so tired from my terrible night's sleep, but I seem to have stopped the migraine in its tracks and am now just left with a headache. Not as bad as I feared it might get! Hopefully I'll sleep a bit better tonight and feel ready to face the day at work tomorrow (only 15 workdays left! :happydance: )
> 
> I've had a yummy cheese omelette and toast for supper tonight - DEEEEEELICIOUS! Had really been fancying making one the past couple of days - full of gooey, melty cheese - YUM!
> 
> :hugs: to you all.
> xxx

Hello you!

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well hun - migraines are the worst! Glad you've stopped it in it's tracks! God only 15 days to go - that's not long at all but remember, if it's too much you must say! I can't believe you're still working...just hope you're ok!

I meant to say, since I've had my new laptop I can't get MSN for some reason so hence why I haven't been on there. 

xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ahhh -- been wondering where you were!! :hugs:

It's not too bad at the moment, work. Knowing I'm off a 1/2 day every week for antenatal classes really cheers me up, too! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls.

Am feeling sorry for myself this morning - have just texted my boss to let him know I won't be in today. Migraine feeling came back during the night, and I've had next to no sleep. Can't function - don't trust myself to drive thanks to my blurred vision! So I think it will be a day of as much rest as possible, ready to face tomorrow at the office if better.

Hope you girls have had a better sleep than I did! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

morning

Anna - sorry you didnt sleep very well :( i no how fustrating that can be but i actually did sleep really well last night even tho ive been up since 6,30 when OH went to work! have you taken some painkillers for your head??

well dont no what il do today! god i cant believe i have 5 weeks of not knowing what im going to do! all my anti natal classes and midwife appts are on a thursday so thats a very busy and tiring day but the rest of the week i have all this time on my hands! my OH told me to take advantage of this time i have as i know il never get it back but it is very boring Just WAITING AND WAITING! is anyone trying to guess if theyw ill be early or late?? i know i will be late i jus know it!!!

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Julie - yup, have taken some painkillers. Just waiting to hear back from my boss to make sure he got my text, then I think I'll be heading back to bed to try and get some sleep.

I'll swap you! Have 3 more weeks left at work..... and am bored with it. Can't wait for it to be the 30th of January! :hissy:

I've been trying to guess whether or not Peanut will be on time, early, or late. My bet is on late, and there's no reason for it other than that my parents won't be travelling over to visit until a week after Peanut's due date, most likely. I am so desperate for them to have the full fortnight with Peanut, not just my bump, that with my luck I won't give birth till 42 weeks, and then they'll only have a week with him/her at best :cry: This is their only chance to cuddle Peanut until at least Christmas, so want to make the most of it. Webcams and microphones on MSN are good, but they're not a real substitute. I'm just convinced that Peanut won't cooperate! I'm seriously going to speak to my MW next week about the chances of being induced at 41 weeks rather than 42 because of the fact my parents will be here..... wonder what the chances are?


----------



## xxxjayxxx

well you can always ask! i mean footballers wifes get induced if there is a big game comming up so they dont stop the footballer playing! o why shouldnt us 'normal' ones get a choice when there is an even better reason! you should deff speak to your midwife and see what she says not harm in trying :) i'd love to be induced!! i would love to know the actually date so i could be completly organised! and have a date to be excited for! because to be honest im not thate xcited about my actual due date as im 100% sure he will prbs be way off hehe!
I must say i would not cope going back to work! i worked with 5 year ols and was comming way too much by week 28! i just got far to tired and i had to travel about an hour to work which knackered me too! like i said if ony i knew the date!!ahhhh!

has anyone packed their hospital bags yet??

Xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls thankyou for sending me get wells, i felt so ill yesterday that jo was ready to take me hossy as i couldn't stop crying, every bone in my body ached including my bump i'm a little better now still hurting a little but nothing like last night, 
Anna keep an eye on them migraines hun and mention them to your mw, i think you are going to have peanut the week you start mat leave i've thought this for a while now so fingers crossed, also i'd ask about having peanut whilst your family is here and play on the fact you don't see them much and that they are coming over to support you for the first week or so of peanuts life etc, then get emotional and cry lol.
Julie not long now it's horrid this waitin game isn't it? i'm having harley at 38 weeks but i don't think i'll get that far.
Off to take karlum school take care xx


----------



## Plumfairy

I think we all think we're going to be late. Its best to think that we will be because then if they come early or on time we'll be utterly surprised and relieved!! Next tuesday when Im 37wks I plan to start walking lots and running up and down the stairs too...!!! Just to try and get things moving abit...! :) Do any of you plan to do the whole raspberry leaf tea thing? There are lots of things they reccomend, but I just dont think I can be bothered with all that. I did buy a pineapple though.... Apparently they can make you go into labour! :D x


----------



## xxxjayxxx

i think i will try the raspberry leaf thing! anything is worth a try! as soon as a hit 37 weeks i will and il also be running about! im not sure if i believe in the pinapple one but ijust know i will give it a try! i think when i hit 37 weeks il start to get quite excited knowing its just a waiting game! thats me 34+1 so couple of weeks left to go! 

well i have bad asthma and im on steriods for it just now! so if im still on them by 37 weeks i will be questionng getting induced as ive not been happy taking them in my pregnancy anyway! but if he is happy in there might aswel leave him to it HEHE

XxX


----------



## maddiwatts19

morning my lovelies. 

sorry i havent been around much. Riley has decided to wiggle LOTS at night and he keeps me awake. so i've been SO tired. i just feel exhausted. i would like him to come out now please!! 

i hope your all okay. i feel really bad for not being around more. you all need to catch me up! hehehe!

xxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Maddi! Dont worry, Ive been abit rubbish and scatty lately too and just keep popping on and dont have a clueeee whats going on!! Sorry you're not sleeping.. Good that Rileys active though. Its always nice to know you're feeling lots of movements. I slept awful last night and inface woke up up this morning for an hour and went back to bed again and have only just woken up again!!! Feel like absolute death, and on top of that baby seems abit quiet, so perhaps I'll pop in the bath to see if that wakes her. 

I need Mr Motivator to drag me out of bed, although I think I'd probaby punch his lights out. He has that annoyingness about him that makes me want to give him a clout!! Sorry Mr Motivator!!

Julie - I think most of us girlies have our horpital bags packed already... Do you? It was such a relief finally getting it done.. I feel prepared now if LO decided to come early!! 

x x x


----------



## xxxjayxxx

aww thats shame yournot feeling great either! nobody seems to be feeling or sleeping great!

i havnt packed mine yet! im going to do it today tho! i dont have a cluw where to start tho! is there a big long list anywhere i can print and can use that for a basic guide??

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

There are lots of lists that girls have done on here... This is pretty much the things I have packed though...

Breastpads
Maternity Towels
Nighttime sanitary towels
Lansinoh Nipple cream
Shampoo/conditioner
Shower gel
Toothbrush/Toothpaste
Paracetamol
Deodorant
Handcream
Vaseline
Camera/batteries
Arnica tablets
2 pairs PJs
2 Nighties for labour
10 pairs cheap knickers
Dressing gown
Slippers
Warm socks
Going home clothes
Hairbrush/ hairbands /clips
Massage Oil
Books/magazines
Snacks
Makeup

*Added*
Facewipes
Flannels
Herbal tea

Think thats pretty much all Ive got in my bag.. Hope it helps x x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

Word of warning.... The maternity towels will probably take up half of your suitcase, so make sure you have a good sized bag!!


----------



## xxxjayxxx

yup that deffo helps :) il use that!

ment to be meeting OH's sister for lunch :( i hate meeting her as she is so negative all the time! she has an awful lot of problem in her relationship and thats all i ever hear about

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Uuch no!! thats rubbish!! Hearing negativity off people aaaaaalll the timeee can get such a bloody pain!! I have a friend like this, although she does have relationship issues etc... I just cant deal with it whilst being pregnant!!! I have 4 weeks to go and DONT want to be worrying about other peoples problems!!! 

Maybe you should get her to help you with your bag... Get her doing something positive!! x x x


----------



## xxxjayxxx

If i asked her into the house she would just sit on her arse and smoke! i would defo rather do it myself! i man about her all the time to paul because she annoys me that much and isnt really a very nice person but he is so laid back he just says ignore her! she said when the baby comes up she will be up everyday!! i will not cope with that! also she said she will take him over ngiht!!!! but i cant and wont let her do that because she will smoke around him and probs have a drink and that is the last thing he is going near! i no it will cause alot of tension between me and paul and hi family but its not happening! also pauls mum smokes and her house absolutly stinks of it! and obviously at some point she will have to have him but i know even if i said dont smoke near him sh will! so would worry! i dont have anything against smoking......i used to before i was pregnant...... but i dont agree with it being around children! oh god the problems already and he isnt even here!!!ahhhhhhhhhhh!

xxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Families ey!!! You are the mummy though so you have every right to say that you absolutely do not want your baby in a smoky environment!! It can actualy be quite dangerous! I also used to smoke so Im not against smoking, but would shoot anyone who smoked near my baby!! Paul should understand this so dont let it cause conflict. You want to make sure your baby is as safe as possible thats all! x x x x


----------



## lauriech

Hey girlies!

How are you all?

Maya - haven't spoken to you in ages....how are you misses? How you feeling now? Is that pic of you? It's wicked!

Anna - I see you're off work. Are you ok Sweetie? Make sure you don't spend too much time on here (or on the computer full stop - won't help your headache/migraine hun). Really hope you feel better soon!

Hope everyone else is well!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Afternoon all.

Anna - Hope your migraines gone now hun :hugs:

Donna - Hope your feeling better :hugs:

Laurie - you too hun, take it easy :hugs:

Im going to be totally honest and say I really can not be bothered to read through all the pages since yesterday (I know its only 3 but still!) so I've just scanned them and hope everythings ok and sorry if I've missed anyone!

I woke up at 1am last night and didnt get back to sleep until 2.30am :( So Im quite tired today :( Although Caitlin let me have a lie in till 8am.

Well we finally have rid of it! :yipee: :yipee:

We seen another car that we had been interested in (Still a peugeot 307) but this one has a full service history, less miles and didn't seem to have any problems with it.

We tried to bargain with teh fella but he was pushing it offering us £1500 for our car (its technically only worth £1000) but if we included all the problems that that guy found the other day it will cost about £500 - £600 just to get it through its MOT! Luckily they didn't even check anything on our car coz the head gasket is going,which is about £250 - £400, it needs 4 new tyres, and one of the front springs have gone too. So really I think we done well with it! :)

This other car was supposed to be £2495 but he said he would accept a £1000 and our car, which to us was a bargain. I know if I tell my dad he will start moaning saying we should have haggled but to be honest we didn't want them to check our car and see the problems and then want more money off us!

So we now have this car! :D 

https://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-...cleYearOfManufacture=2002&vehicleRegLetter=51

We have just seen one for £2100 but its from a private seller and we needed a trade in coz no one will buy ours!

So Im feeling a bit happier!! :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray!!! :happydance: Kelly, I'm so glad you've sold the car! That's wonderful news!

I'm feeling a bit better now, thanks Laurie and Kelly - head still sore, but going back to bed for a few hours did me some good. I'm still shattered though as I've only had 3 hours sleep (which was from 9am till noon today!) but hopefully will have an early night tonight and catch up. Oh well - means only 14 workdays left now! :rofl:


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats on selling the car, Kelly! Great news!


----------



## pinkmummy

It seems to be flying over Anna! You have anything planned for today then? Or are you just lazing about :) lol.

Yeah I'm so pleased too. Maybe we have been done over a bit but at least if we awnt to sell this car it has NO HPI so it will be alot easier to sell it when it comes to the time, but at least we've got a big enough car for the family now! :D xx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Maya - haven't spoken to you in ages....how are you misses? How you feeling now? Is that pic of you? It's wicked!
> 
> Anna - I see you're off work. Are you ok Sweetie? Make sure you don't spend too much time on here (or on the computer full stop - won't help your headache/migraine hun). Really hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Hey Missy! Good to have you back! Missed you! Any news? Yup thats me.. Can you tell I have too much time on my hands lol!!! What you up to today? Still nesting? Im having a bad day. Am totally shattered so just being a bum and staying in bed! Sooooo tired... TYhink I overdid it the other day... Had a major burst of energy and now it flumped me a bit!!

x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: so glad you are feeling better anna, wow only14 days till mat leave :happydance::happydance:

Kelly so glad you got rid of the car, i'm loving your new car especially as it is the same colour as my car :rofl:

Laurie i'm a lot better how are you hun? :hug:

Maya that list is looking good, so this means you can have one of myt chocolates now :rofl:

Julie sod what anyone has to say you are keeping your baby safe not wanting him around smoke or drink so sod them, i used to smoke until 5 months ago and god forbid if any one smokes in my house now, you stand your ground hun you're in the right here. :hug:

Well as for me i'm a lot better now, i've had a lemsip and a codamol and feel less achey so i've done some of the house work, the boys have just sat here and eaten half a cucumber between them and are now asking for more :rofl: i tell them fruit and salad are sweets and they belive me :rofl: although if they go near my cherry tomatoes i will kill them :blush:

Hope you are all well :hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hey ladies :D How are you all doing today?

Donna and Anna, I Hope you're both feeling better soon girls! It sucks being ill! Make sure you both take it easy :hugs: 

Kelly, how are you hun? So glad you managed to shift the car :happydance: 

Insomnimama, congrats on getting to the last box :D I can't wait for mine to change!! 

Maddi, sorry you're not sleeping well hun! I know how you feel... between the baby and my bladder my sleep has been ribbish the last few nights so I'm having to have a nap through the day! Hope you manage to sleep better soon doll :hugs: 

Maya, I hope LO started moving for you! I'm finding that maybe one day a week Evie is really quiet... She still moved, just not as much as usual, but then she soon gets back into the swing of things! It's scary when they are quite though! I think I'm going to buy a couple of pineapples when I get to term and do a lot of walking. It can't do any harm to try and get things moving :D Hope that nap helped earlier and you're feeling better soon :hugs: 

Julie, I know what you mean about smoking! My brother is a smoker and have already given him strict instructions that he's not to do it around baby! I used to smoke myself so have no problems with it, but I definitely don't want anyone to be doing it around Evie! Thered be trouble if they did!!!! 

Laurie, how are you misses? Feeling better I hope :hugs:

Today Evie has been a strange little girl! I'm positive I can feel her practising her breathing! Its so weird! She does it for about 5 minutes, then gets the hiccups right after for a good 20 minutes, then does it all over again! This has been going on since about 1pm :rofl: It's so cute :cloud9: Has anyone else felt this?

Hope you're all enjoying your afternoon! 

:hug: 
xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've got nothing planned - just lazing about and trying to rest. Less than 3 weeks to go till mat leave - can't wait!


----------



## pinkmummy

Im not too bad today thanks hun :) How about you?

I have never experienced that lol, I do find Thomas gets the hiccups most days now though and its soooo cute :) 

Enjoy your relax hun it wont be long till your finished for good! :D 

I've got the midwife coming out tomorrow to talk about a home birth :D Im getting scared now :D hehe xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'd love a homebirth! On the next one (if there are anymore after Evie) I think thats the route I want to go down! I think it will be lush to have the baby at home, then just crawl into bed with him/her... I've talked about it loads with Mike! 

It was definitely odd! I could see my stomach moving with her too... Eeeek! She's stopped now bless her! I feel bad for her when she gets hiccups lol... she seems to get them for aaaaages poor little sod! 

Tomorrow should be an interesting morning! My cousin has just called asking me if I'll look after her LO for a couple of hours. The baby is only 3 months old and she's gorgeous :cloud9: It will be good practise for Mike... He's getting a bit panicky now about looking after a baby! He'll be fine though :D


----------



## lauriech

Hello girls!

Right, I'll try not to forget any of you here but bear with me!!! Memory is shocking! Bloody baby brain! :dohh:

Maya - you looking hot girl in your pic....lucky sod!!! Try not to overdo it hun. I do then feel knackered the next day!!! How did you get a pic like that - I want one of me!!!!!! Except, I won't look hot, just fat faced...I'm so swollen!!! Everyone keeps commenting on it!

Donna - I'm feeling a lot better than last week thanks hun. How are you?

Sal - Bambino gets the hiccups all the time too - I thought I felta funny feeling like he could've been practising his breathing but couldn't be totally sure! Poor little sod always has the hiccups though! Have you got a mw app this week?

Anna - how are you feeling this afternoon now? Time will fly before you're on MAT leave...to be honest (and I know I shouldn't moan or say it) but I'm a bit bored! :blush: I used to work so many hours that now I feel like I don't have a purpose :dohh:

Kelly - so glad you've got your car sold at last! The car you've bought is real nice too! I had a 307 (when I lived abroad) and it was a diesel too...really nice to drive! Solid cars and very practical! How are you feeling this week?

All other girls, sorry i haven't mentioned you specifically but :hi: and hope you're all ok?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Just wanted to add - only 4 weeks (28 days) to go now...a week til I'm full term!!!!!! :wohoo:

I'm feeling a lot more excited again this week! Can't wait to meet my little man....everyone thinks he's going to be a proper mini me of my OH and so do I!! So cute!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I'm so glad you're feeling more excited this week about your little man :D I'm getting excited too! I'm shitting myself, but can't wait! No MW appointments for me this week :( Was supposed to have one tomorrow, but she called me last week to cancel as she has a funeral to go to. I can't really grumble as she gave me plenty of notice :D I have one for next week though. Not looking forward to it... She's taking bloods again after they cocked up my 28 week ones! 

Can't believe you only have 4 weeks to go! It's all going so quick now. Although I'm at the stage where I keep thinking '*gasp* is this it? is it time?' I'm like it with every little niggle :dohh: 

x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Just wanted to add - only 4 weeks (28 days) to go now...a week til I'm full term!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm feeling a lot more excited again this week! Can't wait to meet my little man....everyone thinks he's going to be a proper mini me of my OH and so do I!! So cute!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Not long at all eyy!! Ive got 29 Days to go!! Wooopieee!! I'll race ya!! :happydance: Im sure your face isnt swollen!! Probs just being pregnant makes you think that!! I always look at myself and think Uuuuchhhh fatty!!!! Not about bump but about the rest of me... legs, arms, bum!!! Soon we'll have control over our bodies again though!! I cant wait!! I WILL be a yummy mummy.. Im going to make sure of that!!! :happydance: Have you got any more appointments coming up? 

x x x x


----------



## danni2609

im going for a homebirth or birthing centre now after seeing our local hospital last night we were disgusted anyone got any advice on homebirths or birthing centres?


----------



## lauriech

danni2609 said:


> im going for a homebirth or birthing centre now after seeing our local hospital last night we were disgusted anyone got any advice on homebirths or birthing centres?

Oh no! Why were you disgusted hun? I'm going to a birthing centre out of choice - I really don't want to go to the local hospital.

So what happened?

Sal - I've got a mw coming to see me thursday and then my next app at the docs is tuesday next week!!!! :dohh: bloody nhs, it's all or nothing! I know what you mean about the....'is this is'...'is this is'.....!!!

Maya - I know, 4 weeks - are you excited? And yes, we will be yummy mummies - all of us!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Maya - I know, 4 weeks - are you excited? And yes, we will be yummy mummies - all of us!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxx

Im so excited I want it to happen now!! But I want to savour being pregnant too and enjoy these last weeks as much as possible! Every little twinge is one step closer though I suppose.. Been having more sharp ones up there so baby must be making her way down!! :happydance: Got my hospital tour on 30th... Wonder if it'll be too late and she'll be here by then??!! Hmmm!! 

I wish there was a birthing centre near me!! :( Bloody sucks living in rural Wales sometimes!!!

x x x


----------



## maddiwatts19

lauriech said:


> Just wanted to add - only 4 weeks (28 days) to go now...a week til I'm full term!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm feeling a lot more excited again this week! Can't wait to meet my little man....everyone thinks he's going to be a proper mini me of my OH and so do I!! So cute!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

4(ish) weeks for me tooo! :D:D:D yay! 

they're gunna be here sooooon! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning lovelies! :hugs:

*waves as I waddle off to work!*

Will catch up tonight after aquanatal.
x


----------



## sammie18

Hahah anna we can waddle together :p Except i dont go to work lol


----------



## danni2609

lauriech said:


> danni2609 said:
> 
> 
> im going for a homebirth or birthing centre now after seeing our local hospital last night we were disgusted anyone got any advice on homebirths or birthing centres?
> 
> Oh no! Why were you disgusted hun? I'm going to a birthing centre out of choice - I really don't want to go to the local hospital.
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I was disgusted at the state of the place firstly blood on machinery and floor!! And the way the senior midwife/doctor spoke to me like i was a 2yr old! So i think maybe birthing centre might be my best option now


----------



## insomnimama

Wow! You should definitely make a complaint... that's not in compliance with basic health safety standards... :shock:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

hi everyone :)

thats awful about your local hospital! i havent seen where i am going .....they dont let you in but ive seen pics and does not look very nice! i would love a home birth but because i have bad asthma i have no choice but to go in :( there are other smaller hospitals which are ment to be lovely but only offer gas and air as pain relief and im scared i woul dbe unhappy with this! its just not fair is it!

well i woke up feeling down this morning :( its just i still have 5 weeks to go..could be longer if he is late but hey could be early.......and im just starting to get really really bored! i go out for walks but cant go very far without getting tired! and just feel like veryday and night im in the house! apart from thursdays when we have anti natal classes! i thinks its the whole waiting game aswel! im just getting a bit down about it and scared il be like this when owen comes and will get depressed about it! ive just moved house and location so dont really know anyone round here as all my friends and family who i am so so close to live where i used to and really miss them all! OH is very supportive and understanding but because of his job we need to stay here for atleast a year! am i being OTT?

XXX


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon ladies :D 

Hope you're all good and well! 

Phew I'm absolutely knackered! Have been up since 7 am after not getting a very good nights sleep! I went to babysit my baby cousin today. The poor little thing has chicken pox, but she was quite good considering. She wanted cuddles all the time and wanted feeding quite a lot. She's gorgeous :cloud9: She would get fed up of me holding her so would start to grizzle so Mike would have her and as soon as he did she was full of smiles! I don't think he's too worried now about when Evie gets here! Me on the other hand... I'm starting to wonder if I'll be able to manage... 

Anna, hope you have a good day in work! Have fun at aquanatal :D

Danni, I can't believe that there was blood on the floor and one of the machines! Thats absolutely disgusting! I'm glad I'm going to the birthing centre! Even though I've not seen it myself, I've heard nothing bad about it at all so far! Do you have a birthing centre near you? 

Julie, I don't think you're being OTT at all hun :hugs: Moving away from family and friends is hard enough anyway, let alone when you're pregnant! I think I'd have gone out of my mind if it weren't for the fact that my mother and friends live so close, although I'm finding I'm getting very bored now. I think it's because I'm so close now I'm getting impatient! I want Evie here now and as I said yesterday I keep getting 'Omg, is this it?' moments! We'll have plenty to keep us on our toes when our LO's are here lol! Hope you feel better soon hun!

I think I need to go have a lie down! As soon as my head hits the pillow I'll be blotto! 

Do you girls have anything fun/interesting planned for this afternoon? 

xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Girls what's happening we're not talkin enough i just found us on pg2 :cry:

Anna how was work hunny, not long till mat leave now, i bet you are counting down the days i think you are amazing as i would of gone on leave ages ago.

Maddi and laurie wow i can't belive we'll have our lo's here so soon :hug: :happydance: Sammie can i join you waddling please? iu'm like a preggo duck :rofl:


Danni i can't belive the hospital was like that well yes i can as ours is terrible and filthy, a birthing centre does sound like a good option and also they are more relaxed.:hugs:

Insomnimoma how are you hun ? :hug:

Julie you are not ott i feel like it some times, same 4 walls day in day out :cry: not long now hun and we'll have our lo's :hugs:

Sal don't worry you are going to be a WONDERFUL AND AMAZING MOMMY, i'm glad you enjoyed baby sitting and if ever you want to experience the terrible 2's or wingey 4's then you can baby sit for me :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

me i need to stretch an extra foot as harley is killin my ribs and back, i forgot about this stage :cry:
Well 6 weeks today till section day BUT if scan on monday comes back that he's big i'l;l be having him a week or 2 earlier :happydance: not long now girls and it's our turn :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee, I don't think I'm quite ready for the terrible two's just yet :rofl: If I ever feel brave/energetic though I'll give you a shout! 

It's very quiet on here today isn't it... it's a little odd lol! Can't believe how many posts there are on here though! Just over 200 more and there'll be 2000... Blimey! 

How are you today hun? x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee, I know what you mean hun! Sometimes it feels like Evie is trying to touch my toes and my throat at the same time... Ouchy!


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Dee, I know what you mean hun! Sometimes it feels like Evie is trying to touch my toes and my throat at the same time... Ocuhy!

God it's horrid i'm sat here and unable to shut my legs as the bump is there, and when i stand up it's like i've got a bowling ball in my pelvis i walk half with a waddle and half like i've poo'd myself :blush: And he's going to get bigger :dohh::hissy:


----------



## Dizzy321

Just popped in to say hope everyone and their big bumps are doing ok :hugs:
I read this thread everyday but never have anything that interesting to say :rofl: apart from ....not long to go now for us girls I am soooooooooo excited :happydance:
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I feel like I've got a bowling ball between my legs too :( Not long to go now hun... and you might get to have him a week or 2 early! Lucky bugger lol


----------



## lauriech

danni2609 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danni2609 said:
> 
> 
> im going for a homebirth or birthing centre now after seeing our local hospital last night we were disgusted anyone got any advice on homebirths or birthing centres?
> 
> Oh no! Why were you disgusted hun? I'm going to a birthing centre out of choice - I really don't want to go to the local hospital.
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I was disgusted at the state of the place firstly blood on machinery and floor!! And the way the senior midwife/doctor spoke to me like i was a 2yr old! So i think maybe birthing centre might be my best option nowClick to expand...

That is absolutely appauling (sp?) hun. I would make an official complaint and see if you can go to a birthing centre instead. I know where me and Sal (Pookies) are going I was fairly impressed. I had to go into the local hospital when I had my miscarriage and it was ok, but just ok! No good enough in my opinion....staff attitude made it worse. One nurse was lovely, the rest were awful and doctor was down right disgusting!

Good Luck hun - let us know how you get on!

Sal - did you enjoy looking after your cousins LO?

Donna - 27 days to go....I'm so excited!!!!! :happydance:

Hello to all other girls!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danni2609

I had my midwife appointment today and she gonna do a notification for me so i can go to the birthing centre:) I couldnt be happier as i know i will be more at ease there!


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Maya - I know, 4 weeks - are you excited? And yes, we will be yummy mummies - all of us!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Im so excited I want it to happen now!! But I want to savour being pregnant too and enjoy these last weeks as much as possible! Every little twinge is one step closer though I suppose.. Been having more sharp ones up there so baby must be making her way down!! :happydance: Got my hospital tour on 30th... Wonder if it'll be too late and she'll be here by then??!! Hmmm!!
> 
> I wish there was a birthing centre near me!! :( Bloody sucks living in rural Wales sometimes!!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Another day down hun!!!! :happydance:

The birthing centre is at a hospital so you do still go to hospital, just a small one. The 'birthing centre' is a small ward at the hospital!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

maddiwatts19 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add - only 4 weeks (28 days) to go now...a week til I'm full term!!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm feeling a lot more excited again this week! Can't wait to meet my little man....everyone thinks he's going to be a proper mini me of my OH and so do I!! So cute!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 4(ish) weeks for me tooo! :D:D:D yay!
> 
> they're gunna be here sooooon!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Another day down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Your c-section is booked four days before my due date - wohoo!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

See I am forgotten :cry::cry: LOL never mind eh.


----------



## Plumfairy

paula85 said:


> See I am forgotten :cry::cry: LOL never mind eh.

You're not forgotten misses!! :hug: :hug: :hug: x x x


----------



## Dizzy321

Just seems everytime I post I get NO replys......probs just my hormones :blush:. Probably got nothing great to say anyway so I will just carry on reading. Take care ladies


----------



## insomnimama

That's okay Paula we will be out of our misery soon :hugs: :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

paula85 said:


> Just seems everytime I post I get NO replys......probs just my hormones :blush:. Probably got nothing great to say anyway so I will just carry on reading. Take care ladies

Awwww Hunnny!!! Im going to make a conscious effort to reply to your posts now. Dont want any feb mummies feeling left out. Unfortuntaley on a thread like this it can be tricky keeping up with everybody... Its like trying to have a conversation with 20 people at once!! I often write posts and where I feel like ive rambled onnn and oooon and by the time ive posted it the topic of convo has changed and Ive been talking to a brick wall lol!! x x x x


----------



## Dizzy321

:rofl:


----------



## Dizzy321

Plumfairy said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Just seems everytime I post I get NO replys......probs just my hormones :blush:. Probably got nothing great to say anyway so I will just carry on reading. Take care ladies
> 
> Awwww Hunnny!!! Im going to make a conscious effort to reply to your posts now. Dont want any feb mummies feeling left out. Unfortuntaley on a thread like this it can be tricky keeping up with everybody... Its like trying to have a conversation with 20 people at once!! I often write posts and where I feel like ive rambled onnn and oooon and by the time ive posted it the topic of convo has changed and Ive been talking to a brick wall lol!! x x x xClick to expand...

Thank you soo much for that plumfairy :hugs: so nice to have someone reply to me :rofl: Just feel like I must talk shite most of the time so I will keep zipped lol. I know its a busy thread but I dont think it takes much to make someone welcome like you just have :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Paula don't you dare dissappear and not post :gun:
I'm sorry if i miss replying to you :hugs: but wow i turn my head to change a nappy or tell a child off and 200 people have posted, so how's your bump? Not long now wow i bet you can't wait i know i can't, if you have msn then give me a shout so we can chat :hug:


----------



## Dizzy321

dippy dee said:


> Paula don't you dare dissappear and not post :gun:
> I'm sorry if i miss replying to you :hugs: but wow i turn my head to change a nappy or tell a child off and 200 people have posted, so how's your bump? Not long now wow i bet you can't wait i know i can't, if you have msn then give me a shout so we can chat :hug:

Thank you so much dippy dee :hugs:, Think I just took it personally when I everyone is chatting away and I dont get replys :cry: damn hormones today I tell you! lol. Not long now :happydance: though I bet I go 2 weeks overdue, just feeling a bit negative atm :cry: cant make it go any faster so I will have to get on with it I suppose, I am just soo ready to meet my baby girl. Just fed up of not being able to put my own boots on and taking half hour to put my knickers cos of this SPD :hissy: 
How are you and bump anyway? hope your keeping well I am always reading this thread and try to keep up :rofl:
I will PM you my msn hun, thank you for your reply hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi everyone! I survived another day! :happydance: 13 more workdays!!!!!

Paula - please, please don't feel left out hun :hugs: I play catch up on here every day when I get home from work, and try my best to make sure I am up to date on everything. Apologies in advance if I miss things at times (my preggo brain isn't terrific at the best of times! :rofl: ) You don't live all that far from me - I'm up the A19 in Sunderland - always love to have someone to chat to - feel free to PM me your MSN addy if you fancy it! :)

Sammie - Come on then girlie, let's go a-waddling!!! :rofl:

Danni - that hospital sounds atrocious! I would seriously consider making a complaint too, if I were you! Am so glad you get to go to the birthing centre! :happydance:

Julie - :hugs: Hang in there sweetie! My due date's the day before yours, so understand how you feel. Also understand about being far away from family - all mine is in Canada. Anytime you need to vent or just a chat, you know where I am hun!!

Sal - glad you enjoyed babysitting your little cousin today -- YOU WILL BE A FABULOUS MUMMY - never, ever think otherwise!!! :hug: Nice to know that Mike feels more at ease about things too! Make sure you get plenty of rest, sweetie.

Donna - Thank you :) Not long left at work now.... but it's dragging! Hope you get some good news about Harley hun! You're right - not long now and it's our turn! :happydance:

Hi insomnimama - how you feeling hun?

Maya, what about you sweets? Feeling all right?

Aquanatal was good tonight - it's fun meeting up with other girls who are due around the time I am. It tires me out though, so here's hoping I get a decent night's sleep tonight!!!!

Love you all, you yummy Feb Mummies! :friends:


----------



## Plumfairy

Anna - You put me to shame... You are still working and yet you still manage to come on BnB and catch up with EVERYBODY.. I feel like a terrible Feb Mummy!! Im well anyway thankyou. Going to see midwife tomorrow as had itchy ankles earlier and got paranoi, so would rather be safe than sorry! Im sure it nothing to worry about, just with baby not moving so much the day before Im on red alert!!

How was aquanatal? It sounds like great fun! Im too embarassed of my flabby legs that now have stretchies on to go anywhere near the pool which is such a shame as I looove swimming!! 

Still waiting for the new bump piccy by the way... :happydance: ... x x x x x x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

paula85 said:


> Thank you so much dippy dee :hugs:, Think I just took it personally when I everyone is chatting away and I dont get replys :cry: damn hormones today I tell you! lol. Not long now :happydance: though I bet I go 2 weeks overdue, just feeling a bit negative atm :cry: cant make it go any faster so I will have to get on with it I suppose, I am just soo ready to meet my baby girl. Just fed up of not being able to put my own boots on and taking half hour to put my knickers cos of this SPD :hissy:
> How are you and bump anyway? hope your keeping well I am always reading this thread and try to keep up :rofl:
> I will PM you my msn hun, thank you for your reply hun :hugs: xxx

Hun don't worry i'm all over atm 1 min i'm tellin dh i couldn't live with out him n the next i'm declaring how life would be easier and tidier if he f'd off :dohh: it's a preggo thing he says n goes into the shed :rofl:
Try not to think about going 2 weeks over, i hate how hospitals give an exact due date as it's well known you can go 2 weeks either way i think they should just give a month to the parent it would make things so much more stress free :hug:
Me and my lil man are good he's killing my back atm but he's so soddin big i'm starting to belive them now when they say 12lb baby at birth :hissy: it's so strange gertting this far and i bless every day that i get by, i know i moan loads but (as dh says it's my parogative) i love every day that i have pregnant as that's another day out of scbu for harley.
If i don't answer on msn never thionk i'm ignoring you but jon my dh goes on his bike forums and i don't get a look in :cry:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Plumfairy said:


> Anna - You put me to shame... You are still working and yet you still manage to come on BnB and catch up with EVERYBODY.. I feel like a terrible Feb Mummy!! Im well anyway thankyou. Going to see midwife tomorrow as had itchy ankles earlier and got paranoi, so would rather be safe than sorry! Im sure it nothing to worry about, just with baby not moving so much the day before Im on red alert!!
> 
> How was aquanatal? It sounds like great fun! Im too embarassed of my flabby legs that now have stretchies on to go anywhere near the pool which is such a shame as I looove swimming!!
> 
> Still waiting for the new bump piccy by the way... :happydance: ... x x x x x x x x x

:blush: Maya, I try - (and am very trying, I've been told! :rofl: )

You're a GREAT Feb Mummy - don't think differently!

I think you're right - that the itchy ankles are nothing to worry about, but I would be doing exactly the same as you and speaking to my MW. Please let us know what happens hun.

Aquanatal was lovely - you should try it! Our pool closes to everyone but the preggie mommies and the MW that runs the class, so we all have flabby bits and loads of stretchies, and no one cares :) 

New bump piccy to come soon, I hope! Felt too rotten on Sunday what with the migraine to try.... but I promise a new shot soon!

Am off to try and sleep now - will catch up with you all in the morning before I waddle off to work.

Night night girlies!
:friends:
xoxox


----------



## dippy dee

:hi: Anna i'd love to do aqua natal :rofl: you should see me in the bath after lying down, getting back up is like a major routine :rofl: i'd put some syncronised swimmers to shame :rofl::hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

Goodnight lovely! Looking forward to seeing the new bump piccy soon... I'll remind you incase you forget to take it...! :happydance: Im going to sleep too now. My back is killing me! 

Lots of love to all you mummies and bumps and sweet dreams! 

x x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Night night anna

Maya you are a brill feb mom you should try being me i'm terrible as i forget most of your names and have now started writing them down on a note pad at the side of commy so i can remember who is who. I hope all goes well at the mw let us know how you get on xx


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Goodnight lovely! Looking forward to seeing the new bump piccy soon... I'll remind you incase you forget to take it...! :happydance: Im going to sleep too now. My back is killing me!
> 
> Lots of love to all you mummies and bumps and sweet dreams!
> 
> x x x x x

Night night xx


----------



## Plumfairy

The notepad is a fab idea! :rofl: that way nobody gets left out! Im going to do that as of tomorrow!! :) x x x x x x Niiight x x x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening girls! 

I've just got in from my cousins... again. Her friend was down and hadn't felt her baby move for over a day so she asked me to take my doppler up to see if we could find the heartbeat! Found it straight away and could hear LO swimming around in there! The girl was 20 weeks and I know regular movement isn't too important at that stage, but I remember being really worried if I didn't feel Evie move! The girl seems much happier now and was listening to the baby for ages :D 

Lots to catch up on!!! 

Paula, I know what you mean about taking forever to put your pants on because of the SPD! I have to get Mike to pull my shoes on for me because I can't do it anymore! Tonight it feels worse than it ever has. What is usually a 5 minute walk took me almost half an hour. I had to stop and was almost in tears with it! I think I'm gonna try and call the MLU tomorrow and see if they can see me or at least refer me to someone! You lucky bugger... You're almost full term! I'm evicting my little squatter as soon as I get to 37 weeks... Well, I'll give it a damn good try anyways! Hope your spd eases a bit hun :hugs: 

Anna, I'm glad you had a good time at aquanatal tonight hun! Here's hoping you get a good nights sleep! I can't believe you only have 13 days left in work! It's really not long when you think about it! I'm looking forward to seeing a new pic of your bump too :happydance: I love seeing how peoples tums have grown :D

Maya, I hope everything goes well at the MW tomorrow! I'd be exactly the same I think! You can't be too careful with anything like itchiness, swelling etc... Make sure you let us know how you get on misses! Hope you're back feels better soon and you get a good nights sleep :hugs:

Laurie, How are you hun? Hope you're ok! 

Sammie, I think I'll join you and Anna and Dee with the waddling! I'm sure I'm walking like I have a bowling ball in my doofer! Not a good look for anyone :rofl: 

Dee, Mike and I used to have to fight over our laptop... I think he got a bit fed up though as he bought me a new one a few weeks ago :rofl: He's so lovely :D Are you, Jon and the boys all better now? I hope so! I didn't think to look at thing the way you do... For every extra day you carry Harley it's one less spent in the SCBU... It's a great way to make it all seem that little extra worthwhile... not that its not worthwhile anyway...IYKWIM... You'll get to at least 36 weeks :D 

I've tried really hard not to miss anyone out! If I have I'm sorry... It's been a long day lol! 

Lots of love and hugs to all the Feb Mummies 
:hug: 
xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's morning again! LOL

My fingers are swollen today - I had to take my wedding ring off :cry: Haven't been able to wear my engagement ring for a couple of months, but had been so happy that my wedding ring still fit -- until this morning :cry: I feel weird without it.

Oh well.... it's waddle off to work I go.

Be careful out there this morning if you're heading out - it's icy!

:hugs: and xoxox


----------



## sammie18

Awww im sorry about your fingers anna! I cant even wear my ring cause mine are swollen to, I feel naked without it lol


----------



## moo2

paula85 said:


> Just seems everytime I post I get NO replys......probs just my hormones :blush:. Probably got nothing great to say anyway so I will just carry on reading. Take care ladies

Hi Paula & welcome to the Feb mummies club. I don't post on here as much as I would like as by the time I read through all the new posts I've ran out of time to reply! :dohh:

The ladies are here are a lovely bunch and someone will always reply to a specific question or query - I don't know how they keep up with everything, puts me to shame :blush:

Hope you have a better day today, sending you happy thoughts :hugs:


----------



## moo2

Morning Anna,

:hugs: Sorry to hear about the swollen fingers, I've noticed my hands & feet are swelling up now. I went the cinema last night and took my shoes off while I was watching the film - BIG MISTAKE! Had to squeeze my feet back into them at the end and hobble back to the car park :blush:

Had my first parentcraft class last night too, 'breathing & relaxation'. It all seems so real now and very, very close :help: Sooooooo scary!

Have a good day all you Feb mummies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammie18

Im doing nothing but sitting here with lovely contractions lol


----------



## dippy dee

sammie18 said:


> Im doing nothing but sitting here with lovely contractions lol

Who, what, where, why, wow r u ok hun??????????


----------



## sammie18

Haha yea im ok Im used to getting them alot, Im off my pills that were stopping them so now there back and seem stronger lol But im good :)


----------



## dippy dee

Kelly where are you hun? Are you out with the boy racers now in the new car? :rofl: I hope you are ok hun :hug:


Moo i hope you have a lovely time tonight, we don't get offered it over here when we've had so many babies i know i'm a section lady but it would be nice to meet people as far gone as i am.:cry:

Anna i know what you mean about your rings, i forced mine on the other day as likesammie i felt naked without it but now it's stuck and i hope to god they don't cut it off when i have my section as they are inscribed inside. Hope you have a lovely day at work :hug:

Sal ikwym hun and yep it helps the days go a bit better when i'm in so much pain, i over did it yesterday and went shopoping without my benedorm scooter hire:rofl: and 3 isles in to asda and the contractions started i was huffing and puffing and nearly killed a man for a french stick :rofl: it had to be done tho and i rested well after and pains died down but ouch was my back killing me, we're all over the bug at last it was horrid and i never want to feel like that again :cry:

Paula how are you today hun? How are the hormones? I'm going to bombard you with questions now so that you have to post n not hide away :rofl:


Well i'm so happy :happydance: as most of you know my 4 yo karlum is autistic and finds it hard at times well :happydance::happydance: my little man had his first dry night and i am so proud of him :hugs:.
I'm off to see the mw again in a bit as my bp has been slowly rising each week so i need to see what it's doing this week. Also my sugar levels are rising so i need to see them to up my insulin.

:happydance::happydance: couple more weeks girls and it'll be febuary :happydance: then it's our turn girls and all bnb will be watching us to see who's had their lo's.

Hope you all have a lovely day :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

sammie18 said:


> Haha yea im ok Im used to getting them alot, Im off my pills that were stopping them so now there back and seem stronger lol But im good :)

I forgot you're the lovely lady who's like me and gets contractions and is on meds to stop it all, i come off all my meds in a couple of weeks thank god, :hugs: hope they calm down a bit xx


----------



## sammie18

Haha yea it sucked taking those pills! My contractions seem to be getting closer and im getting cramps that are making my lower back really hurt. I think baby allison is going to be here really soon! I dunno if shes going to wait till feb! Ive got a ton of pressure in my bum and pubic area..It sucks feels like im going to shit her out I dont like that feeling lol




dippy dee said:


> sammie18 said:
> 
> 
> Haha yea im ok Im used to getting them alot, Im off my pills that were stopping them so now there back and seem stronger lol But im good :)
> 
> I forgot you're the lovely lady who's like me and gets contractions and is on meds to stop it all, i come off all my meds in a couple of weeks thank god, :hugs: hope they calm down a bit xxClick to expand...


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning girls!

Anna, I'm sorry you have to take your wedding ring off hun :hugs: Not long to go now though and you can wear it again :D Hope you have a good day in work hun! 

Dee, Take it easy misses! Next time you're out shopping make sure you have a scooter or get Jon to push you about in a wheelchair... I might get Mike to do that next time we go :D Awh congrats to Karlum for his 1st dry night! You must be so proud of him :happydance: Let us know how it goes with the MW today hun :hugs: 

Sammie, it does sound like Allison will be here very soon hun! How far apart are your contractions? 

Moo, It's all getting very close now! there's just over 2 weeks of January left and that will fly by! Scary!!! 

I hope Kelly is ok! She's not been on here in a while :S Who is her text buddy?

I'm still not dressed! I've been a lazy sod today and stayed cuddled up with Mike this morning :cloud9: It's been lush! I have to get up now and waddle over to the shops to pick up a few bits. Should be interesting! 

I hope everyone is well :D

Lots of love and :hugs: to you all 
xxxxx


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> See I am forgotten :cry::cry: LOL never mind eh.

Paula - you're not forgotten! I'm really sorry I haven't responded to your posts. I started this blimin thread and can't keep up with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always forget someone and sometimes the things I post get missed too! To be honest, I can't keep up anyway!!

How are you hun? I specifically wanted to say hello to you today so you're not missed ok!

Have a fab day hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Morning all other girls (Paula had a special post just for her!)

How are you all today? Where is Kelly? I'm going to text her now - I'm worried.

Anna - how is work going? I was on here so much more when I was still at work (bad I know :blush:). How was aquanatal hun? I love having a bath now so wonder if it's worth going swimming for the last few weeks? I turn over and let my bump hang forward in the bath but it now rests on the bottom of the bath no matter how much I try not to let it!!!!! Feels nice to take the weight off your back though!

Danni - so glad you're going to the birthing centre hun!

Sal - I'm good thanks hun. Bit tired today but had a mad nesting day yesterday!!! Whoops :dohh: How are you hun?

Maya - your bump is mega lovely. You're doing this whole pregnancy thing very well!!!! Good Luck with your mw hun.

Donna - hows the bed rest going?! How are you feeling now? Better I hope!

Sammie - OMG, you're having contractions? How are you? Who's your text buddy so we can have updates! :happydance:

Moo2 - (I'm sorry I don't know your name sweetie?)...I'm mega swollen too, hands, feet legs etc - horrible! I didn't really wear rings before I was pregnant ( I find them uncomfortable at the best of times - OH hasn't made an honest woman of me yet either :blush:!). I haven't had any parent craft. I have a mw coming to see me tomorrow and if she has time she is going to go through parent craft and my birth plan (but they're so short staffed in this area that I doubt she'll have time!).

I'm sorry if I've forgotten anyone :dohh:

I'm texting Kelly now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I wish my nesting would kick back in... no signs of that happening yet though :dohh: I'm good thanks doll! I'm really achy today though :( Sorry if this is TMI but, my bits don't feel like my bits anymore... I feel swollen and sore and completely not sexy... I hope this means she's getting ready to come out in the next few weeks! 

You have any plans for today? xxx


----------



## lauriech

Hey hun!

I do one day of nesting and a day of a little bit and a bit of rest! I just get bored...think it's cos I can't get used to not working!!! :dohh: Stupid I know! I should be making the most of it!

Sorry your aching hun - it doesn't sound nice what you're experiencing. I just get these sharp pains down there if you know what I mean and I so don't care about sex anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Which is not me, ha ha! I feel very unsexy now!

I'm about to start a pile of ironing and I hate ironing!!! What are you up to today?

Just to let you know I've added a new bump pic on the bumps thread.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Morning everybody. Am off to the docs for a weekly checkup then to work. The euphoria of not being sick has worn off somewhat and has been replaced by the panic of trying to get everything done before I leave. :rofl: 

Hope everybody's well... TBH I admire those of you who are able to keep up with and respond to everyone's comings and goings. It's too much for me to follow without getting cross-eyed, so I just respond if something sticks out for me. Likewise, I'm not offended if I am not included in the Big List O' Shoutouts. ;)

Have a good day all!


----------



## Dizzy321

Afternoon girls! omg I feel horrible for yesterday, I was having a down day and was very touchy for some reason! you girls are lovely and I understand how hard it is to keep up with this chatty feb mums thread LOL! you can all talk :)
I am feeling alot happier today thanks girls...I have had a lovely shower with my new shower scrubs and tackled my eyebrows and managed to shave my legs!! LOL:)
now I have housework to do :| I will be popping on and off here all day (as per lol)
hope everyone and bumps are well, and thanks for making me feel welcome xxxx


----------



## moo2

paula85 said:


> Afternoon girls! omg I feel horrible for yesterday, I was having a down day and was very touchy for some reason! you girls are lovely and I understand how hard it is to keep up with this chatty feb mums thread LOL! you can all talk :)
> I am feeling alot happier today thanks girls...I have had a lovely shower with my new shower scrubs and tackled my eyebrows and managed to shave my legs!! LOL:)
> now I have housework to do :| I will be popping on and off here all day (as per lol)
> hope everyone and bumps are well, and thanks for making me feel welcome xxxx

:happydance: Glad you're feeling better today. I'm just have a little break from the housework, only meant to be 5 mins but once I get on here the time whizzes by! Have a good day xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

*Paula* - Im sooo glad you feel better today.. Well done for managing to shave your legs... It certainly is an effort!! I vagueay managed to shave my lady bits the other day... Thought I'd done a great job until I glimpsed in the mirror the next day and was quite horrified with my mis-shapen haircut!!!! 

*Insomnimama* - Hope everything goes well at the docs and that work is ok. I admire all you Feb mummies who are still waddling to work! I dont know how you manage it anymore! Hats off to you!! By the way whats your real name?

*Anna* - 13 days to go?!!! Wooooooohooooo!!! Not long at all!!! Do you have any plans for when you've finished or do you just plan to put your feet up?

*Sal* - How are you missy? Glad you had a nice lay in with Mike. I find having cuddles in bed just too uncomfy these days and just get irritated and end up kicking Nathan and have to get up. Really nice you had your little cousin to look after.. (was it cousin..?? sorry if I got that wrong) !! I feel like I need a practise in babycare before I get mine...!! 

*Donna* - How are you feeling? Harley alright? Hows everyone after the bug? You must be so proud of your little man Karlum for having a dry night. What a star :D

*Kelly* - Hope your OK.. Havent seen you on here for a little while. 

*Moo*- How are you doing? I know what you mean about the housework... I always start jobs off and then think... Oooooh... I'll have a quick 5 mins on BnB.... And then finally 4 hours later I actually finish what I started...!! Hahahah!! My theory is we might as well make the most of our time while its still ours and not totally taken over by babies! 

*Laurie* - Your new bump picture is looooooovely! Your skin looks soooo smooth! Im jealous!! :hissy: What are you doing with yourself these days now that you're a lady of leisure? Bought any more baby stuff lately? Ooooh have you decided what your LO's coming home outfit will be yet? 

*Julie *- Everything alright with you? How was your lunch with OH's sister? Hope she didnt moan too much!! Any closer to getting that bag packed yet?

Phheeeeewwwyyy .... I hope I havent missed anyone! And if I have then please do tell me. :hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

Well... I went to see midwife today incase you didnt know as I had some itching and swelling on my ankles yesterday. Blood pressure is up abit from last week, but still normal. They took my bloods to check for pre-eclampsia and OC, so they'll ring me tomorrow if they come back with anything. If I dont hear from them then alls probably fine. Baby is 4/5 engaged, same as last week, but thats still pretty high up from what Ive read, but atleast she's getting the idea of which direction she's got to head for! :happydance: So... Thats my news for the day!! :) x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> *Laurie* - Your new bump picture is looooooovely! Your skin looks soooo smooth! Im jealous!! :hissy: What are you doing with yourself these days now that you're a lady of leisure? Bought any more baby stuff lately? Ooooh have you decided what your LO's coming home outfit will be yet?

Hun I have got stretchies! I'm careful how I take a bump pic - they're all under my bump and a couple on one side! I would show you but I don't feel very confident about it!

All I do is housework oh and pop to the shops and end up spending a fortune! I wasn't well last week so didn't do much- making up for it this week!

I haven't bought much more baby stuff now really - trying to be sensible til bubs is born so I can get what I need then. I'm fed up of washing more baby stuff too!!! Ha ha. The only thing I want is to change the colour of my travel system (surprise surprise!!). It's so expensive though!

How about you hun? Update me!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Hun I have got stretchies! I'm careful how I take a bump pic - they're all under my bump and a couple on one side! I would show you but I don't feel very confident about it!
> 
> All I do is housework oh and pop to the shops and end up spending a fortune! I wasn't well last week so didn't do much- making up for it this week!
> 
> I haven't bought much more baby stuff now really - trying to be sensible til bubs is born so I can get what I need then. I'm fed up of washing more baby stuff too!!! Ha ha. The only thing I want is to change the colour of my travel system (surprise surprise!!). It's so expensive though!
> 
> How about you hun? Update me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxx


OH NOOOOOOO!!! Why do you want to change it?? I think your Pram is totally fab!!! Which colour would you rather?? I know what you mean about popping to the shops and spending a fortune... I go out for one tiny thing and come back with allsorts of random things... I think its all part of the nesting... Ive been buying all sorts of odd things for the house.. Like things to organise my cupboards.. This urge to get everything ready is pretty stong so I guess I may as well just go with it hahaha!

x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I SO know what you mean about not caring about sex lol! The next time I'm looking to get any is 37 weeks as an eviction method! I get those sharp pains all the time down there... Especially when I walk. It's not nice! Your new avatar pic is lush :cloud9: So cute!! Your new bump pic is gorgeous too! I can't see a single stretchie misses! If you have got any just be glad they aren't as bad as mine :rofl: 

Maya, Fingers crossed your results come back fine tomorrow hun! Your bump pic is gorgeous too hun! You look dont look like a podgkins you silly billy! You look fab! :hugs:

Insomnimama, I hope everything goes well at your appointment to day hun :D

Paula, don't feel bad at all hun :hugs: I managed to shave my legs the other day for the 1st time in I don't know how long. I can't reach the bottom of mine anymore :cry: Will have to get Mike to do them I think... He can do his face ok without cutting himself surely he can do the bottom half of my legs right? :rofl: The poor man already has to help me get dressed, paint my toes, put my shoes on and now he has to help me shave my legs... what's next I wonder??? Glad you're feeling better today though hun!!! 

Moo, I know what you mean! I get sidetracked by bnb all the time lol... Luckily for me, I don't have any housework to do today... Thank God!!! 

I'm not sure whether to call the birthing centre and tell them I'm getting alot of pressure/pain in my pubic area and lower stomach to see if they'll check if Evie is engaged or not. I don't see my MW until Tuesday, but don't want to wait until then to ask. What do you girls think? 

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Don't worry Im still here lol :)

Just been quite busy yesterday and today.

Midwife was out yesterday then I had to go for an interview thing at college, then we went shopping, then to OH's mums for tea. Got back in and I went in the bath and we watched a film.

My friend Leia came this morning at 9 the midwife came at 11.30 and left at 12 then my friend Kate came 12.15 and she's only just gone. Now my dad is picking us up at 3 to go to their house for tea, then he'll be dropping me off at home later. So been really busy.

Not really feeling very talkative either sorry :( xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hey Kelly! It does sound like you've had a busy few days hun! Hope you and Thomas are ok and hope you have a nice time at your parents :hugs: 
xx


----------



## lauriech

Sal - I totally agree - as of Monday I am going to try eviction!!!! That'll be the only reason I have sex, ha ha! Pineapple, sex, curry, etc etc!!! Ha ha. Think you should call the birthing centre if you're in pain hun. I'm terrible for thinking, oh I'll just see how it goes! I still haven't done my ironing. Keep doing other stuff and then coming back on here!!!

Maya - I want to change it to cream but seeing the weather lately I think that's totally impractical!! Ha ha. Just wantedto match it to my change bag! For bringing the baby home, I have jeans (real cool ones from next), a ruffled fleece hoody in baby blue, a hat and mittens set from next too (in blue and white) and his under bits in white for coming home but I also have a snowsuit that he might just be put in for coming home (OH has told me that's what we're bringing him home in!). I might change my mind though! What about you? Have you decided on any names yet? Good luck with your results too hun! I'm so swollen at the moment.

Kelly - glad you're ok! Got your text. Have a lovely afternoon and we'll catch up with you soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, your coming home outfit sounds so cute! I'm just putting Evie in a pink and white babygrow, with some scratch mits, a pink hat and a white snowsuit. I cant wait :D I tend to put things off all the time... I'm normally achy anyway, but this came on all of a sudden yesterday and hasn't gone. I think she's started to engage, but want to know for sure lol... I'm too impatient to wait! I think I'll get Mike to call as I can get a bit flustered on the phone and will ramble on lol :dohh:

I don't blame you for not doing your ironing lol...I HATE ironing with a pasion lol... I'd be finding other things to do instead I think :rofl:

x


----------



## xxxjayxxx

hi everyone :) how is everyone feeling today? what has everyone on mat leave being doing to keep occupied today then? ive done nothing! had a really active day yesterday but couldnt get motivated atal today! wa thinking about getting some books to read which may help pass the time! got 34 week midwife appt tomorrow and 2 anti natal classes :) s nice and busy! and going home to see my family on saturday so am going to be nice and active from tomorrow over the weekend! will be 35 weeks on sunday so mgith actually pack my hospital bag next week! oh god 5 weeks and 4 days still to go after today :( eeeeeek! 

xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Maya - I want to change it to cream but seeing the weather lately I think that's totally impractical!! Ha ha. Just wantedto match it to my change bag! For bringing the baby home, I have jeans (real cool ones from next), a ruffled fleece hoody in baby blue, a hat and mittens set from next too (in blue and white) and his under bits in white for coming home but I also have a snowsuit that he might just be put in for coming home (OH has told me that's what we're bringing him home in!). I might change my mind though! What about you? Have you decided on any names yet? Good luck with your results too hun! I'm so swollen at the moment.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Cream would be TOTALLY impractical I agree. I think you made a great choice and will definately stand out from the crowd.. Who cares about matching it with changing bag. You can dress baby to match that :happydance: Your going home outfit sounds lovely! Sooo cute!! I think Im just going to put baby in a comfy babygrow and then the snowsuit which I got.. Its luuuusssshhh... Pink courdroy with roses on!!!:cloud9:

x x x


----------



## Sharpy

Hi girls! 37 weeks tomorrow - I am so excited - just want Bug here now!

On Sunday I had a surprise baby shower - all organised by my gorgeous husband!!! He had invited over my closest mates and mam, gran and sister, decorated the living room with baby shower balloons, banners, tablecloth - decorated a cake for me, done favours, bought pink champagne glasses and filled them with pink non-alcoholic fizzy stuff, made a buffet and organised loads of games with prizes! Then buggered off out and left us too it! Bless him!!!!

I had a fab day! Pics are here - https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=94872&l=50ea7&id=683922596 - if you fancy a look!

Does anyone's bump hurt? Mine has been hurting like hell for the past two days, really sore to touch in places etc. I wonder if it's just cos Bug is getting bigger and her movements are harder!

Not sure if I have been on since our scan on Friday - had to have one to check for excess fluid - no excess fluid, but Bug's tummy is measuring slightly bigger, was checked for diabetes but thats negative so just got to have another growth scan a week on Friday, I'm sure its nothing to worry about, but I'm still abit flsutered by it! At least its given us another chance to see our baby girl! And looks like she's going to be a biggy - she was 6lbs 2oz last Friday - they are predicting around 8-9lbs!

xx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi claire wow your shower looked lovely, what a lovely dh to do something like that.

Maya and laurie i think your coming home outfits sound so cute, harley is going to be coming home in a blue tigger babygrow and matching coat that are both velor and then white hat mittens etc, wow i can't belive we're planning their coming home clothes.

Julie get that bag packed as soon as you get back from seeing your family, i hope you have a lovely time :hug:

Glad you are ok kel, :cry: you don't feel like talking :cry: are we that bad :rofl:Sal did you phone the birthing centre? I bet you don't have stretches like me :rofl: map of britain all in skin :rofl:

Paula glad you are ok and a happy chappy today :hugs:

Anna how was work hun?

Well i'm off to finish doing tea i went to the mw and she laughted when i asked when in feb do i need to see her :rofl: she says harley is measuring 43 weeks today and that i'll of had him by feb :hissy:, my bp was down but my insulin has been upped due to sugars, also my oc has started to really bug me even on meds so got to tell them on monday at hossy appointment.
Speak to you all in a min girls, soz if i've missed you out but i'm tryin to roast pork whilst i have ms, brill :blush:


----------



## lauriech

Maya & Sal - I really want to get a white snowsuit for LO, in the material I have his blue one in. I loved his blue one til I saw someone else's baby in it in a cheap manky looking car seat :dohh: I think Mamas and Papas do one so I'll check on their website. Might get it in say 0-3 months as his pram is orange!!!!!! My mum knitted two blankets (one white and one blue) for bambino is this gorgeous fluffy wool. I've got the wool in cream to knit one too! I think bambino will end up coming home in a white or blue baby grow and his snowsuit but I thought I'd take an outfit too - just in case!

Julie - I've been doing housework today....sounds like you've got a busy few days ahead of you...hope you have a lovely time with your family!

Sharpy - good luck at your next scan hun! Glad fluid levels are ok! You have a lovely OH by the sounds of it...mine would never do that! He doesn't even remember peoples birthdays, let alone do something like that!

Maya - your snowsuit sounds lovely hun! Very girly - I'm jealous! My little man is going to be a proper mini me of OH. All his clothes/shoes are just like his daddy's!

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Plumfairy- don't admire me too much :rofl: I have given up on waddling to work since Christmas and am now taking the car. This has resulted in a parking ticket and an atrophied gluteus maximus :rofl: My poor behind hasn't been so inactive since... well ever (or the rest of me for that matter). Hope you are both pre-e- and OC-free.


----------



## Vivanco

Knock knock ladies, just wanted to blow you all a big kiss x x x

:hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

Vivanco said:


> Knock knock ladies, just wanted to blow you all a big kiss x x x
> 
> :hug:

DEBS - BIG BIG BIG kiss coming back to you! How are you getting on? Hows little samuel doing? Hope you're well! So nice to have you on here. x x x x x x :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## insomnimama

Welcome back Debs, and congratulations on things improving so, so much for Samuel. :hug:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

aww thanks :) im sure il have great fun! can i ask something??? i have bought loads and loads of really cute little baby grows and wee sleep suits for my wee man but not bought any outfits really apart from afew joggy bottom type things.....has everyone else got actual outfits? you can totally tell im a first time mummy eh! i think they look so cute in vest and socks in the house hehe obviously not in the outdoor wether tho!

well my OH came home looking realy sad.....i asked what was wrong.....he said he didnt want to tell me because he wanted to supprise me but it dosnt look like its going to happen any time soon now...... he went to the bank to see if he could get a loan as he was going to ask me to marry him!!!!!!! i couldnt believe it he had an appoitment with the bank and everything but for some reason they turned him down due to a crdit score even tho we only have abit of debt to this stupid thing were debating against! he was totally gutted! and so am i!! i didnt have a clue! he said its nto like he can save up the money because we share a bank account so i would obviously notice! so such a ncie thing for him to try and so but nto happening now :( boohoo!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Julie - I havent bought that many outfits... Mainly just sleepsuits and a few dresses/ skirts / tops. Although outfits are cute looking, I sometimes wonder how comfy they are for newborns.. Nice for the odd photo but I think my LO will live in babygrows for a while! :) Comfortable and easy to get on and off! :D x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

Laurie Hunny, dont be put off just cus someone else had the same snowsuit, even if it was in a manky car seat lol!! Your LO will look 1000000 time cuter! :D 

AAAAAAAAAHHH Im so excited!! I want to dress baby in her little baby clothes! She's going to be sooooo cuute!!! :) x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Welcome back Debs :hugs: howa re you and Samuel doing??

Thanks everyone, feeling a bit happier but still not very talkative, just got back from my mums just checking up on things then taking Caitlin to bed and jumping in a nice bath as been getting BH all day :cry: Will probably update you all on everything tomorrow night night xx


----------



## lauriech

Vivanco said:


> Knock knock ladies, just wanted to blow you all a big kiss x x x
> 
> :hug:

Hey Debs,

Glad to see you back here! Hope you and Samuel are doing well?

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Maya,

Have you thought of anymore names yet? We're still struggling! Guess what...I've gone off the name I came up with already!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

DEBS!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug: So good to see you, sweetie! Missed you so much. SO happy to read all the updates on Samuel you've been posting in the 3rd tri forum - he's a wonderful little fighter!!!

xoxoxoxoxoxoxo to you!


----------



## dippy dee

Hi debs how are you hun? Hope sam is ok, ikeep reading up on his progress but haven't txt for a bit as i thought you'd be busy and a text from me is all you need :hug:

Jay give that man a kiss from me that was so cute, tell him you don't need loads for a wedding and now you know he wants to get wed then you can plan and save together. :hugs: I've a few baby outfits but most are in 3 month sizes, i love lo's in pretty babygrows at first.


Kel hope thee bh give up for a bit, enjoy your bath hun and speak to you tomoz :hug:

I think my spd is getting worse, i've been sat on the chair and when i went to get up i yelped in pain and my hip is killing me on the left side and now i can't weight bear due to the pain :cry: i had this a few pregnancies ago when i managerd to get to this stage and i ended up on crutches etc, i so hope this doesn't happen again.
I'm off for a bath girls, spk in a bit :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls - sorry I've not done my normal catch-up post. Had a very uncomfy day today and feel down - so please forgive me. I'm thinking about each and every one of you though! :hugs:

Good news - have gotten an appt for Monday afternoon with the physio dept to have a look at this hip of mine.... but they said that I may be too far along for them to do much as it may bring on labour! :dohh:

Think it's an early night for me tonight.... love you all.
x


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi girls - sorry I've not done my normal catch-up post. Had a very uncomfy day today and feel down - so please forgive me. I'm thinking about each and every one of you though! :hugs:
> 
> Good news - have gotten an appt for Monday afternoon with the physio dept to have a look at this hip of mine.... but they said that I may be too far along for them to do much as it may bring on labour! :dohh:
> 
> Think it's an early night for me tonight.... love you all.
> x

:hug::hugs: night night hun :hug::hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Maya,
> 
> Have you thought of anymore names yet? We're still struggling! Guess what...I've gone off the name I came up with already!!!!!
> 
> xxxx

We sort of have one in mind, but OH likes it more than I do, so still not sure...!! Im not saying it to anyone though, incase I change my mind again as I have done on so many occasions. Even my mum doesnt know!! If you have a few in mind then Im sure you'll choose whichever one suits your little man best when you meet him :happydance:

Cant wait to see what everyone names their babies... Although that'll be even more names to remember... I struggle with the mummies names, never mind all the babies too!!! I really hope we continue our feb mummies thread once our LOs are here.. :D 

xxxx

ps... I just shaved my legs all by myself!!! ladies, you should be proud of me... half the bath water ended up on the floor though, but never mind that!!! :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi girls - sorry I've not done my normal catch-up post. Had a very uncomfy day today and feel down - so please forgive me. I'm thinking about each and every one of you though! :hugs:
> 
> Good news - have gotten an appt for Monday afternoon with the physio dept to have a look at this hip of mine.... but they said that I may be too far along for them to do much as it may bring on labour! :dohh:
> 
> Think it's an early night for me tonight.... love you all.
> x

Anna hope you sleep well misses.. Sorry your not feeling your usual happy self. Big hugs to you! Hope a good nights sleep will sort you out. x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## sammie18

Im doing ok this morning Allison feels like shes going to fall outta me :p My txt buddy is pinkmac85 (emily) :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

Claire, your pics are fab! Looks like you had a great day hun! 8-9lbs isn't too bad! I think I'm on track for 10lb + baby... EEEK! I hope everything goes well at your next scan hun :hugs: 

Dee, I didn't call the birthing centre. I started to feel like a bit of a knobber so have just come to the conclusion that baby is starting to engage anyway... I hope she is! I keep getting sharp shooting pains in my cervix and I feel like if I open my legs too far she's going to fall out :rofl: Hope your morning sickness eases soon hun! I'm glad they upped your insulin and am sorry your SPD, and OC are playing you up! Take it easy and enjoy your bath babe :hugs:

Laurie, I didn't think about taking an outfit for baba... I think I will now! Maya is right! Your little fella will look a million times better than the other baby with the manky carseat hun! Hope you manage to get hold of the one you want misses! 

Maya, I think I saw a snowsuit similar to the one you described in adams and it was soooo lush! I went to get it for my LO and they store had closed down :dohh: I think it's a good job really because I have lots of them already lol... Well done you for shaving your legs hun :happydance: I'm struggling with mine and I'm sure Mikes going to have to help me soon... Joys of pregnancy eh :rofl: I manage to get half the bathwater everywhere anyway without doing my legs lol... :dohh:

Debs, How are you lovely? Glad to hear things with Samuel are getting better! Well done your for breast feeding him too :happydance: He sounds like a real little fighter :D SUPER MASSIVE :hugs: for you and LO xxx

Insomnimama, I know what you mean! I feel like I've not done much at all the past few weeks! As soon as I get to 37 weeks and Operation Evict Evie begins I plan on changing that and doing LOTS! 

Julie, your OH sounds absolutely lovely! I wish Mike did something like that when he proposed to me... actually I don't as I love the way he did it, but if he were to do it another way a nice gesture like that would have been how I'd have liked it! I don't have many outfits for LO when she's newborn, but I have LOTS for when she gets a bit bigger and I can't wait to dress her up :D 

Kelly, I hope the BH ease off for you hun! Enjoy your bath and gets a good nights rest! Hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:

Anna, Im sorry you're feeling down hun. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Fingers crossed at your appointment on Monday they can do something to hlep you! Enjoy your early night hun xx

Sammie, I hope your sleep doesn't suffer too much and the contractions ease off for you! I know what you mean when you say you think LO may fall out of you lol... I've been getting this today.. Not the nicest feeling ever lol! 

Hope I havent missed anyone and sorry its so long! 

xxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning lovelies. :hugs:
Thank you all for thinking of me - I feel a bit more positive today :) I'm waddling off to work now - have a meeting this morning, then to the branch for some computer time :rofl:
Thinking of you all; will have a proper catch-up post soon.
xoxox


----------



## pinkmummy

Anna - Hope something comes of the appt on Monday, I kinda know what its like with this SPD pain I have, I hope its not that hun :( But if it is they could give you crutches or a support belt hopefully :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the hugs :) Feeling a little happier today. Im now starting to wake up every night for the toilet :( Which is really annoying coz I then cant get back to sleep. Caitlin's eye is all puffy this morning :( Gonna take her the doctors if it doesnt get any better.

BH calmed down last night although they started up again when Crhis got in from work and he was getting a bit panicked lol thinking I was in labour :rofl: dont I wish!!

Got a text of my friend Naomi last nigth and she's in hospital, shes 36 weeks pregnant and she's been getting contractions all day and they have kept her in all night coz they don't know whats wrong :( sending her lots of :hugs: Going to pop to the hospital and see her this afternoon if she's still in there.

Im just off down to my cousin's house as Caitlin hasn't seen him since before Xmas then she will be going down my dads this afternoon.

Will probably be popping on and off ehre all day see ya xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning girls - Hopw you all slept ok.. Sorry to hear you were up in the night going to the loo Kel... I must've been up atleast 6 times I swear. Its bloody annoying. I can barely lift myself out of bed... Thankgod the loo isnt too far away!!

Sal - Thats the exact one I got, from Adams. Got it for half price, which was a good bargain! I bought 0-3 months though, so Im worried baby will look tiny in it at first... She'll probably be a porker though :D 

Anna - You make me laugh, I have visions of you waddling off to work every morning lol!! Fingers crossed your appointment on monday will go well and they'll be able to do something about it, preferably without bringing on labour though. We all want Peanut to be fully cooked first! :D 

How are you other girlies doing this morning then? Anybody doing anything fabulous on this rainy old thursday?

Much love and big kisses to you all x x x x x x x


----------



## danni2609

Cant believe how many feb mums have popped already more than the jan ones haha wonder who will be next?


----------



## pinkmummy

Hey Maya :)

I was never once up in the night with Caitlin! Its true when they say no 2 pregnancy's are the same! If Id had this one first I certainly wouldn't be having another one lol! 6 TIMES! OMG and I thought once was bad haha :hugs:

Danni - I hope its me lol I'm sick of waiting :( just want him here now x


----------



## sammie18

Oh I no its insane how many feb moms are popping already! Those jan moms have sum catching up to do lol Ooooo I wonder who is next! So exciting! I hope mine stays put till feb lol I really dont want a jan baby LOL :blush:



danni2609 said:


> Cant believe how many feb mums have popped already more than the jan ones haha wonder who will be next?


----------



## moo2

Vivanco said:


> Knock knock ladies, just wanted to blow you all a big kiss x x x

Big kisses back to you & Samuel xxxxxx
So glad to hear from your other post he's getting some mommy milk, he'll get big and strong now :hugs:


----------



## moo2

Plumfairy said:


> *Paula* - Im sooo glad you feel better today.. Well done for managing to shave your legs... It certainly is an effort!! I vagueay managed to shave my lady bits the other day... Thought I'd done a great job until I glimpsed in the mirror the next day and was quite horrified with my mis-shapen haircut!!!!
> 
> *Insomnimama* - Hope everything goes well at the docs and that work is ok. I admire all you Feb mummies who are still waddling to work! I dont know how you manage it anymore! Hats off to you!! By the way whats your real name?
> 
> *Anna* - 13 days to go?!!! Wooooooohooooo!!! Not long at all!!! Do you have any plans for when you've finished or do you just plan to put your feet up?
> 
> *Sal* - How are you missy? Glad you had a nice lay in with Mike. I find having cuddles in bed just too uncomfy these days and just get irritated and end up kicking Nathan and have to get up. Really nice you had your little cousin to look after.. (was it cousin..?? sorry if I got that wrong) !! I feel like I need a practise in babycare before I get mine...!!
> 
> *Donna* - How are you feeling? Harley alright? Hows everyone after the bug? You must be so proud of your little man Karlum for having a dry night. What a star :D
> 
> *Kelly* - Hope your OK.. Havent seen you on here for a little while.
> 
> *Moo*- How are you doing? I know what you mean about the housework... I always start jobs off and then think... Oooooh... I'll have a quick 5 mins on BnB.... And then finally 4 hours later I actually finish what I started...!! Hahahah!! My theory is we might as well make the most of our time while its still ours and not totally taken over by babies!
> 
> *Laurie* - Your new bump picture is looooooovely! Your skin looks soooo smooth! Im jealous!! :hissy: What are you doing with yourself these days now that you're a lady of leisure? Bought any more baby stuff lately? Ooooh have you decided what your LO's coming home outfit will be yet?
> 
> *Julie *- Everything alright with you? How was your lunch with OH's sister? Hope she didnt moan too much!! Any closer to getting that bag packed yet?
> 
> Phheeeeewwwyyy .... I hope I havent missed anyone! And if I have then please do tell me. :hug:

Maya looks like you invested in that note pad!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Think I should give that a go too!
I'm fine thanks, no more housework today as I've got some friends coming round for lunch but I really must crack on tomorrow. I'm starting to panic now that I'm way behind with my baby preparations.... 

I have to get up in the night to pee too, I look at it as practice for when the LO is here! Have a great day xxx


----------



## moo2

sammie18 said:


> Oh I no its insane how many feb moms are popping already! Those jan moms have sum catching up to do lol Ooooo I wonder who is next! So exciting! I hope mine stays put till feb lol I really dont want a jan baby LOL :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> danni2609 said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe how many feb mums have popped already more than the jan ones haha wonder who will be next?Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean, I'm sooooooooo not ready!


----------



## moo2

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Morning lovelies. :hugs:
> Thank you all for thinking of me - I feel a bit more positive today :) I'm waddling off to work now - have a meeting this morning, then to the branch for some computer time :rofl:
> Thinking of you all; will have a proper catch-up post soon.
> xoxox


:hugs: Glad you're feeling better today xxx


----------



## Hevz

moo2 said:


> sammie18 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I no its insane how many feb moms are popping already! Those jan moms have sum catching up to do lol Ooooo I wonder who is next! So exciting! I hope mine stays put till feb lol I really dont want a jan baby LOL :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> danni2609 said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe how many feb mums have popped already more than the jan ones haha wonder who will be next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I'm sooooooooo not ready!Click to expand...

Me neither....nope


I've gone into labour the day of my antenatal appointments a few times previously......guess what I've got today?????:muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## sammie18

OOOOOO What do you have today!?


----------



## xxxjayxxx

morning everyone :) cause i havent been on this long im not aware of fe girls who have had their bundle of joys! is there really that many?

girls up all night peeing..... it is sooooo annoying ever since i found out i was pregnant from 3 weeks i have been up in the night no matter if i have drank alot of water before i go to sleep or not! i was only up twice last night...i think.....so wasnt too bad!!

i think i might have some kind of urine or kidney infection ive been getting this niggling sharp pain in my left side lower back and think that might be it but got the midwife today for my 34 week appt so will see then!

feeling alot better today! not as bored! but ive noticed if i get up and do nothing like just watch tv thats when i get down but if i actually do something like the dishes even i feel like ive actually done something!

hope your all not too fed up!!

xxx


----------



## Hevz

sammie18 said:


> OOOOOO What do you have today!?

My antenatal appointment and a scan too:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sammie18

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hahahah!! Well hopfully you dont go into labor at this one lol Good luck! :)


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Maya,
> 
> Have you thought of anymore names yet? We're still struggling! Guess what...I've gone off the name I came up with already!!!!!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> We sort of have one in mind, but OH likes it more than I do, so still not sure...!! Im not saying it to anyone though, incase I change my mind again as I have done on so many occasions. Even my mum doesnt know!! If you have a few in mind then Im sure you'll choose whichever one suits your little man best when you meet him :happydance:
> 
> Cant wait to see what everyone names their babies... Although that'll be even more names to remember... I struggle with the mummies names, never mind all the babies too!!! I really hope we continue our feb mummies thread once our LOs are here.. :D
> 
> xxxx
> 
> ps... I just shaved my legs all by myself!!! ladies, you should be proud of me... half the bath water ended up on the floor though, but never mind that!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

How the hell did you mange to shave your legs in the bath??? I can hardly do that when I'm not pregnant!!!!! I do it in the shower with my foot on the side of the bath. I can hardlky sit up in the bath now with my bump so low. I know it doesn't look it, but it is low! That's why my stretchies are all 'under' the bump as such!

The name thing is really hard isn't it. I've been thinking about another name but not sure again! Gonna do some searching online I think. It's so hard to decide. LO won't be named til we meet him but I'm not convinced with the names we have so far!

Here I go back to the drawing board....!

Sal - I gotta stop spending on the baby now. The snowsuit probably won't be cheap from Mamas and Papas and if I get it delivered as the nearest store is Bristol, it's an extra £4!!!! I do like Mamas and Papas stuff though, just such a rip off! I don't think you need an outfit to bring baby home in, I've packed one 'just in case' but it's really a waste of space in my bag!!!! :dohh: A baby grow and snowsuit (with mittens and hat etc) is enough me thinks!

Anna - sorry to hear you're not feeling great hun! Good luck with your appointment. Hope work isn't too bad for you. We're all thinking of you! :hugs:

Hello to all other girlies! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammie18

Good luck at ur appt today jay!


----------



## lauriech

Hey Girls,

As you've probably read, Fossey gave birth to her little pink bundle last night (I hope that means before midnight as I've updated the thread!) at a weight of 7lbs 4oz! :happydance:

Let's pass on all our thoughts to her and LO!!!!! Bet she's on :cloud9:

We're all thinking of you hun!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Maya - How the hell did you shave your legs?! :shock: mine look like a bloody rainforest :blush: 

Jay - hope the pains go away for you hun and I hope you dont have a water infection :( They are so painful :(

I think we should all put bets on whos going to be the next Feb mummy haha xx


----------



## Hevz

I shaved my legs in the bath last night too....a damn site easier than attempting it in the shower as I lose my balance:dohh:


Talking about giving birth....
Are you all prepared then in case you're next??????:muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## Plumfairy

I dont know how I managed it... It was bloody hard though and baby didnt like being squashed whilst I leant forward.. Had to be dont though... Ive asked Nathan on numerous occasions but he's always got something better to do... So had to take the matter into my own hands lol!!!

x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Hevz said:


> I shaved my legs in the bath last night too....a damn site easier than attempting it in the shower as I lose my balance:dohh:
> 
> 
> Talking about giving birth....
> Are you all prepared then in case you're next??????:muaha::muaha::muaha:

Im ready! Im ready! Please let it be me lol :D x


----------



## Hevz

caitlinsmummy said:


> Hevz said:
> 
> 
> I shaved my legs in the bath last night too....a damn site easier than attempting it in the shower as I lose my balance:dohh:
> 
> 
> Talking about giving birth....
> Are you all prepared then in case you're next??????:muaha::muaha::muaha:
> 
> Im ready! Im ready! Please let it be me lol :D xClick to expand...


You're welcome to the slot....I can't be arsed with pain etc today:rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Hevz said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hevz said:
> 
> 
> I shaved my legs in the bath last night too....a damn site easier than attempting it in the shower as I lose my balance:dohh:
> 
> 
> Talking about giving birth....
> Are you all prepared then in case you're next??????:muaha::muaha::muaha:
> 
> Im ready! Im ready! Please let it be me lol :D xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome to the slot....I can't be arsed with pain etc today:rofl:Click to expand...


Ooooo but not today lol! :D My friends been having contractions for 2 days and is in hospital, shes not due till 12th Feb and they dunno whats wrong so Im going through to see her x


----------



## xxxjayxxx

ooooh bet its me!!!!!! hehe bet its not tho!!
xxx


----------



## sammie18

I think "maybe" It might be me...But lets hope not lol


----------



## lauriech

I don't mind anyone else having the next slot! :blush:

I so want LO here and am so uncomfortable trying to sleep and weeing every five mins but there's just a few things I want done before he arrives! I also decided he can't come til Feb, ha ha!

Anyone else bored of being on mat leave???? I know it sounds selfish and I should be making the most of it but I'm feeling kind of lonely today. I did too much yesterday round the house and did my back in so today I thought I would take it a bit easier and I'm feeling a bit lost. I can't win!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I feel soooo lonely and bored!! Ive had days where Ive totally overdone it with the housework and then really suffered the next day, so make sure you rest lady! I find my days consist of BnB, facebook, The odd cupa tea and munching on whatever I can find... Oh... And making lists... Any type of list...!! Also ebay!! 

I dont want my LO to arrive before Feb either, as my hospital tour is booked for 30th Jan!!! x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> I feel soooo lonely and bored!! Ive had days where Ive totally overdone it with the housework and then really suffered the next day, so make sure you rest lady! I find my days consist of BnB, facebook, The odd cupa tea and munching on whatever I can find... Oh... And making lists... Any type of list...!! Also ebay!!
> 
> I dont want my LO to arrive before Feb either, as my hospital tour is booked for 30th Jan!!! x x x

You've just described my day, well apart from seeing the mw this morning, quite literally what you just typed!!! I'm such a list maker.

I spoke to OH when he was at lunch but he didn't have much to say or much time to talk and I rang my mum as I was a bit lost and she cut me short because she 'had things to do!' so I was left feeling a bit lost.

I have plans for tomorrow (so will probably be knackered Sat) and want OH to help me do a few bits in the house this weekend but today I feel a bit rubbish. Also, so many people keep telling me 'they've just got engaged' - me and OH aren't engaged. I know we will eventually get married one day but I want the whole proposal thing like everyone else seems to get :sad1: sorry I'm just feeling sorry for myself today.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaaw Misses! Cheer up ey! It doesnt help that the weathers totally crap either does it!! A baby is far better than an engagement any day!! You'll get your proposal soon Im sure! :D I often find myself phoning Nathan in work and kinda get the whole 'What do You want... Im busy..' attitude...' 

How did it go at the midwife this morning? x x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Aaaaw Misses! Cheer up ey! It doesnt help that the weathers totally crap either does it!! A baby is far better than an engagement any day!! You'll get your proposal soon Im sure! :D I often find myself phoning Nathan in work and kinda get the whole 'What do You want... Im busy..' attitude...'
> 
> How did it go at the midwife this morning? x x x x

Very true! I've wanted to be a mummy for forever, much more than be married, but I'd like us to be a 'family' if you know what I mean - with the same surname! I feel left out. Both my boys will have the same surname and mine is different! Anyway....just feeling down......

Fine with MW thanks hun! Although she forgot to check my urine and forgot to mark my growth om my chart :dohh: she said it ws ok though. D'you know what....you don't get seen weekly here at all :saywhat: I thought after 36 weeks I'd be seen weekly!!!!

xxx


----------



## xxxjayxxx

hey girlies

well i have exciting news...

just back from the midwife and baby is fin doing well measuring 35 weeks already so he is going to be a biggie hehe and she couldnt believe i had developed stretch marks on my tummy within a week! anyway she could hear how bad my asthma was and how hard it is for me to breath just now and i explained ive been o anti biotics and steriods but they are doing no good cause the reason i am like this is cause my lungs are so squashed and having to work so hard! so she said when im 37 weeks and if im still this uncomfortable then she wants me to go and see about getting induced i would love to go naturally but i am just so uncomfortable and breathing is hard! so she said to phone the labour ward at 37 weeks and let them know she has encouraged me to phone and to speak to one of the docs on the labour ward so i might have my baby in my arms in a little over 2 weeks 

xxx


----------



## lauriech

xxxjayxxx said:


> hey girlies
> 
> well i have exciting news...
> 
> just back from the midwife and baby is fin doing well measuring 35 weeks already so he is going to be a biggie hehe and she couldnt believe i had developed stretch marks on my tummy within a week! anyway she could hear how bad my asthma was and how hard it is for me to breath just now and i explained ive been o anti biotics and steriods but they are doing no good cause the reason i am like this is cause my lungs are so squashed and having to work so hard! so she said when im 37 weeks and if im still this uncomfortable then she wants me to go and see about getting induced i would love to go naturally but i am just so uncomfortable and breathing is hard! so she said to phone the labour ward at 37 weeks and let them know she has encouraged me to phone and to speak to one of the docs on the labour ward so i might have my baby in my arms in a little over 2 weeks
> 
> xxx

Oh hun - that's really soon!

Glad all is well - keep us updated!

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girlies!!

Hooray! Last full day at work for the week now over and done with - only in till 12pm tomorrow as we have another antenatal class in the afternoon :)

I've been having what feel like twinges today - low down, possibly my cervix? I'm not too clued up on all this! LOL At any rate, it's uncomfy! :rofl:

I'm so excited! Some of the girls I used to work with at another branch are having a baby shower for me on the 25th :cloud9: I had been feeling really down as I'm 3,500 miles away from all my female family members, so was trying to get used to the thought of not having a baby shower (unlike every other female member of my family has had!). Had been feeling quite low over it all (although it's NOT a big deal, really, in the grand scheme of things) but this has buoyed me up.

Was wondering how many of you lovely mummies are on Facebook? I'm on there as Anna Pasechnick Ridley if anyone's interested :) I like it there - it's fun!

:hugs: and love to all of you - thank you again for all your thoughts of me!


----------



## Plumfairy

Anna - Ive added you on facebook! :) Thats so nice that theyve organised a baby shower for you. I wish I could have one.. :( Its not so much the done thing in this country I think...Or maybe it is and Im just missing out!! 

Julie - Cant believe you might have your little one soon! Woweee!!! Glad your measurements were bigger too! :D Must be a healthy little porker in there!

Laurie - I'll text you back in a mo... Started writing it and then went and met Nathan to do the shopping.. Hope you had a nice walk with Ronnie. :D I now what you mean about being a 'proper family' with the same name etc.. I guess I dont feel like that as baby will have both mine and OHs surnames... I really dont think I want to get married ant time soon so Im happy with my situation. Have you hinted to Si that you'd like to get married or is he well aware of this and just being a man?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

CONGRATULATIONS FOSSEY!!!!
:hug: :hug: :hug:
Can't wait to see photos of your little one!


----------



## dippy dee

Congrats fossey xx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi all how are you? Did you miss me not going on and on???? I'm not suppossed to be on as i've had 3 epileptic fits today and still feel strange now but i'm bored and wanted to see how you were all doing.
Speak to you all tomorrow ( if i can stay away that long hehe) luv and hugs xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Oh Donna - how are you feeling???? Missed your posts today - thought something must have been up. You make sure to rest as much as possible hun.
xxx


----------



## moo2

dippy dee said:


> Hi all how are you? Did you miss me not going on and on???? I'm not suppossed to be on as i've had 3 epileptic fits today and still feel strange now but i'm bored and wanted to see how you were all doing.
> Speak to you all tomorrow ( if i can stay away that long hehe) luv and hugs xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
OMG! I can't believe one person has to go through so much xxx
Hope you feel ok soon.
Bit random I know but does that mean you won't be able to drive for a while?


----------



## lauriech

Donna - are you ok? No you shouldn't be on here misses! You are a naughty one!!!!! Look after yourself!

Anna - sorry to hear you're feeling down. I've been feeling a bit down today. I'd love it if we had baby showers here but it's not something the brits do - wish they did mind!!!!!! Glad you're getting one soon!

Maya - yes Simon knows I want to get married and tells me to shut up going on about it!!!!! Ha ha...nag nag nag! Anyway...what happened to my text?! ha ha!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Donna - are you ok? No you shouldn't be on here misses! You are a naughty one!!!!! Look after yourself!
> 
> Anna - sorry to hear you're feeling down. I've been feeling a bit down today. I'd love it if we had baby showers here but it's not something the brits do - wish they did mind!!!!!! Glad you're getting one soon!
> 
> Maya - yes Simon knows I want to get married and tells me to shut up going on about it!!!!! Ha ha...nag nag nag! Anyway...what happened to my text?! ha ha!
> 
> xxx

Its coming......!! Sorry Im rubbish... Got sidetracked by egg on toast.... x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hey ladies how are you today? 

I've been so tired today and am feeling quite dizzy! Checked my BP earlier and it was quite high compared to what it normally is, so I think I may have to call the birthing centre tomorrow! 

Dee, I can't believe how much you're having to go through! I hope you feel better soon hun! Make sure you rest and take it easy :hugs: 

Laurie and Maya, I know exactly how you're feeling! Seems all I do these days is spend my time on here, msn or facebook... I'd go out and do something semi-productive, but I just don't have the energy these days! Laurie, I thought being seen once a week by a MW was routine after 36 weeks, then anything over 40 is a home visit... I'll have to check that one with my MW! Maya is right too hun! Having a baby beats getting engaged any day! As much as I love and want to marry Mike, us having our baby girl together is so much more amazing :D Maya, the snow suit you have for LO is gorgeous! Did you see the little skirt and top set they had in the same material? It was gorgeous! My cousins LO is growing out of hers so I'm gonna steal it for Evie :D

Kelly, I hope you're ok hun! Hope everything is ok with your friend and LO :hugs: 

Anna, It's nice of your colleagues to organise the baby shower for you :D I'm really glad it's cheered you up hun :hugs: 

Julie, thats awesome news hun! Keep us all updated and let us know if you get to meet your little fella soon :D

I can't believe that another Feb Mum has had their baby! Congratulations Fossey! Hope you and LO are doing well :hugs: 

Hope you've all had a good day :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratualtions Fossey!! 
woo look at all the Feb mums going early :happydance:

Donna, hope your okay! take it easy! lots of rest!!!

xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats Fossey! 

I'm having the opposite reaction of those of you who are bored- I just found out I only have four working days left as I have more vacation than I thought and I am RELIEVED! 

Glad everyone's doing well...


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm the opposite of all you bored mummies too :rofl: I'm with you, insomnimama. I'm still at work full time -- and have 11 workdays to go. I do have holiday I can take if I want, but I'm trying to save it till later in the year when I go back to work, so I can be home with Chris and Peanut instead. If I can manage work for the next 2 weeks, I will.

:hugs:


----------



## sammie18

Im doing crappy! :( I think Im next! lol seriously! But who knows! Im in pain...I dont like pain! :( damn contractions are starting up again to


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww Sammie :hugs: Hope it eases soon - and just think; not long till Feb now! Allison will be in your arms soon hun.


----------



## sammie18

Thanks anna! Im going to be sooooooooo glad after im done with this. I cant wait to meet her!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I can't believe it's 3:45am and I'm up, sitting at the computer, pain in my hip and all - cause I can't sleep :hissy: I'm soooooooo sleepy!

Good thing I leave work at noon today! :rofl:

Going to try lying down again - night night xox


----------



## dippy dee

moo2 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> OMG! I can't believe one person has to go through so much xxx
> Hope you feel ok soon.
> Bit random I know but does that mean you won't be able to drive for a while?

yep hun no drivin for me for 6 months now :cry:


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies :)

Was just wondering who has facebook?? Can you add me please!! :D Kelly Cooper and Im in the Newcastle network :) Would be nice to see some of you!

Not got much planned today, my friend was supposed to be meeting me for lunch today but she's had to cancel :( So looks like Im on my own :( Got my physio appt at 3.20pm so going to go early and sit and have a nice relaxing cuppa and read my book before I go in.

Just checking up on emails etc before I go and put the washing in and sort the tumble etc out.

Feeling a bit tired today even though I was in bed early-ish, really hope Im not still anemic :(


----------



## dippy dee

Morning kelly i'll add you to my face book when i get time to pop on, fingers crossed you aren't aneamic hun, enjoy your cuppa before physio i hope it helps you feel a bit better :hugs:

Anna did you manage to get back to sleep hun? :hugs:

Sammie how are you sweetie? Have the pains died down? Not long hun :hug:


Maddi how are you, :hug:Sal did you call the birthing place about your bp? I hope it has come down now. :hugs:

Paula where are you hun, come on stop hiding we can see you :rofl:

Moo I'm feeling better today thankyou, no driving for me now for a while, i've had to have my meds upped so i should stablise again soon i don't like driving now i'm so big, my bump touches the wheel at times and i can imagine him trying to grab the steering wheel :rofl:

Laurie hope you are hun.

Well not long for us now girls, i find out monday if they are going to get him out early my mw says they will as he is a giant now so i think the plan will be for when i'm 36 weeks if so then :happydance: 3 weeks till i meet my lil man :happydance:
Thankyou for all sending your love and hugs yesterday, :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Donna hun sorry to hear about the epilepsy. My mum has it too and its awful :( I really feel for you.

Good to hear that you might get to meet Harley soon!! Lucky you!! xx


----------



## insomnimama

Donna sorry about your health and the driving... :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Just popping in quickly this morning girls!

There are more boys than girls on the list now and can't believe how many Feb mummies have already popped!!!!!

Thanks for all the thoughts - I'm ok thanks girls. I've been on a housework mission already this morning. Off to get ready now and go out to do a few bits.

Have a lovely day girls!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Insomnimama hun sorry i forgot to say good morning to you, i always forget some one :cry: 
Kelly i've added you to face book, sorry to hear your mom had it as well, i got mine through stupidness so i don't feel sorry for myself as it's self inflicted, i'm used to it now i know when i've a fit coming on it's just a bit embarassing when i'm out sa i have full grand mal seizures and when i fit i wee my self and it feels so embarassing :blush:

Well today i am nesting, i've done all the bedrooms and bleached the wood work so i'm about to do down stairs, i know what you will all tell me but i have to do it, if i can get a bit done each day then i'll be less worried when i have him, plus it's the first day i feel abit normal.
Do any of you ever forget you are pregnant? I sit here some times and forget till i feel him kick is it just me? Am i wierd :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> Insomnimama hun sorry i forgot to say good morning to you, i always forget some one :cry:
> Kelly i've added you to face book, sorry to hear your mom had it as well, i got mine through stupidness so i don't feel sorry for myself as it's self inflicted, i'm used to it now i know when i've a fit coming on it's just a bit embarassing when i'm out sa i have full grand mal seizures and when i fit i wee my self and it feels so embarassing :blush:
> 
> Well today i am nesting, i've done all the bedrooms and bleached the wood work so i'm about to do down stairs, i know what you will all tell me but i have to do it, if i can get a bit done each day then i'll be less worried when i have him, plus it's the first day i feel abit normal.
> Do any of you ever forget you are pregnant? I sit here some times and forget till i feel him kick is it just me? Am i wierd :rofl:

You forgot me too!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:

Only joking!! God you really are having a time of it arent you!! I cant imagine not being able to drive... I feel totally restricted as it is, and driving is the one little things I can still do... I guess its for your safety though and that comes first! Well done for bleaching all the woodwork! I gave the bathroom a good bleaching yesterday!! Have just made a nice big pot of soup too.. May freeze some of it for emergencies! :D Ooooooh I love nesting!! Hows your other little ones doing? Hope they arent wearing you out!!

x x x x x


----------



## insomnimama

Don't worry about it for a second, Donna! As I mentioned before, I can't keep track there's so many of us on, so I never remember anyone :rofl: 

Sounds like pregnancy gives you a bit of a break as we are almost EXPECTED to wee ourselves, no? :rofl: :hugs:

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Plumfairy

PS I always foget Im pregnant.. Just think I have a fat belly these days... And sometimes I think... WOW... Theres actually a baby in there!!! My god I just did it again!!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Donna my mums was self inflicted too, she was stupid which is what caused it in the first place. Since she got diagnosed she has had 2 full blown fits both of which I was present at and I shit myself it was so scary :( I was 13 and 14, but it was still scary! Shes on tablets for life for it. xx


----------



## pinkmummy

I seem to think that my bump has shrunk lately! I mentioned this to Chris last night and he said he thought it had too! I think it's maybe coz Thomas is engaging so it's dropping even lower! Who knows?? x


----------



## dippy dee

maya :hugs::hugs: :cry: i don't mind not driving to much as my dh drives me everywhere as he's worried i'll go into labour, he's put a bin bag on my seat so my waters don't stain the car :cry: but i can imagine if i was driving my waters going, my doing an emergancy stop in panic and woops off i slide :rofl:

Insomnimama good thinking wow so now i can stand in asda a wee myself if i can't be arsed to go to the loo n i can blame harley :rofl: brilliant :rofl:

Kelly i got mine as i used to be an heroin addict :blush:, i've been clean for 4 years now and i now have scar tissue on the brain that causes me to fit, i'm on tablets etc but i think it's a small price to pay to be drug free, 

:happydance: I am so glad i am not the only one to forget i'm preg. 

If any of you girls want to add me to your face book, it's donna dixon and there's a stunning pic of karlum, it's this one
 



Attached Files:







camera pics 052.jpg
File size: 93 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dippy dee

such a handsome little man is my karlum


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls!

Kelly - I've added you to my Facebook too! :happydance: I think my bump is just shifting lower as Peanut engages (at least I HOPE that's what he/she is doing in there! :rofl: ) and I am now getting twinges in my pelvic area and pressure there.

Donna - glad you're feeling better today sweetie :hugs:

Insomnimama - how are you holding up at work hun?

Maya - mmmm, soup sounds GOOD. What kind did you make? I need to get organized once I'm on mat leave and make some food.

We're off to our 2nd antenatal class this afternoon; think this one's on infant care, and it's with the health visitor. Hopefully will be interesting. At the very least, it means no more work till Monday morning for me!!!

Also had some good news re: finances today - called the benefits agency as I have been REALLY stressing about the drop in income when I'm on mat leave. Only get 6 weeks full pay, then 20 weeks at 1/2 pay - and I'm the only income earner. Was worrying myself sick about how to pay full rent and council tax.... but looks like we will be eligible for a decent reduction on both for those 20 weeks! Someone is supposed to phone me early next week to do the applications over the phone :happydance: What a relief!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon girls! Hope you're all good! 

Dee, I hope you're still taking it easy in between nesting lol! I hope you're feeling much better than yesterday :hugs: I saw an ad on tv this morning and it so reminded me of you... it was for a mobility scooter. I had a little chuckle when I saw it and got some funny looks off mike :rofl: Both of your boys are gorgeous hun :D 

Anna, I'm sorry you had a hard time sleeping last night! Not long to go now until your on mat leave and can snooze during the day :happydance: I love afternoon naps! I fully intend to make the most of them while I still have an excuse! I'm glad your feeling better about things financially too! I don't have a clue how Mike and I are going to manage! Need to have a good proper look at whats available to us and go from there when bubs is here! Have fun at your antenatal class :D

Kelly, I really hope they can do something for you at your appointment later hun! Let us know how it goes :hugs: Is there any more news on your friend that was in hospital yesterday? Hope she's ok! 

Laurie, have a good day hun! I wish I was on a mission to clean my house lol... I need another kick up the backside and get myself into gear! 

Maya, I wish I could forget I'm pregnant sometimes, but baby is so active these days I don't get a chance. I feel like all I talk/think about is the baby and I feel like I must get on peoples nerves :dohh: I'm just so excited! I might make some soup later... Haven't made any in ages and could do with a nice hot bowl of minestrone... Mmmm yummy :D 

Insomnimama, I hope you enjoy your mat leave :D I really hope that weeing myself isn't one of the things I do during pregnancy lol... I don't know what I would do if I lost control over that... Not being able to put my shoes on is bad enough :rofl: 

I really hope I havent forgotten anyone.... I'm sorry if I have :hugs: 

This may be a little long, but it pissed me off and I need a rant :cry: 

Well, I called the birthing centre about my blood pressure and dizziness. I explained that it's been consistant every time I've been to see the MW, but for some reason it's gone up. She asked me to look in my notes and tell her what my blood pressure was at my booking in appointment and told her it wasnt taken. She asked for the next BP result I have recorded, which is from my 12 week scan, so I told her it was 140/80 and the lady that took it wasn't happy with it, but it wasn't going to get any lower at the time because I was panicking about having blood taken and she had to put something down. The MW on the phone told me that as thats the 1st result they have, thats classed as my normal blood pressure even when everything after that was consistant and hasn't changed from 110/70, until last night. It could have changed before then, but I only checked it randomly last night as my uncle bought it to monitor my aunty's bp and he took it to my mothers to test it on her. I've been feeling dizzy for the last few days and have had a headache that comes and goes with it...I mentioned that I had some swelling on my ankles and I still have marks on my legs where my socks were cutting in and that my one hand swells alot but goes down really quickly.... She just told me to take a paracetamol and wait and see my MW on Tuesday. 

I know it could be nothing, but what if it is something more sinister than just a headache and dizziness? She wouldnt let me explain why my BP was so high on the 1st recording either just rambled on about how its normal for me... I thought 140/80 was classed as high bp anyway? Ugh...I don't know... Sorry for rambling on girls... It probably didn't make any sense but, I had to vent!

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs: 
xxx


----------



## dippy dee

omg girls i think i'm going to go into labour i've laughed so much, my mom is trying to do my tai chi video :rofl: i think i've laughed into labnour


----------



## Plumfairy

Sal - I suggest you call your midwife asap and tell her your symptoms.. They cant be totally sure that alls just fine unless they take your bloods and get it checked. Its most likely that everthing is absolutely fine, but nevertheless, Im sure it'd put your mind at ease. Just tell her your worried, and exagerate symptoms if needs be... You cant be too carefull!


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Afternoon girls! Hope you're all good!
> 
> Dee, I hope you're still taking it easy in between nesting lol! I hope you're feeling much better than yesterday :hugs: I saw an ad on tv this morning and it so reminded me of you... it was for a mobility scooter. I had a little chuckle when I saw it and got some funny looks off mike :rofl: Both of your boys are gorgeous hun :D
> 
> Anna, I'm sorry you had a hard time sleeping last night! Not long to go now until your on mat leave and can snooze during the day :happydance: I love afternoon naps! I fully intend to make the most of them while I still have an excuse! I'm glad your feeling better about things financially too! I don't have a clue how Mike and I are going to manage! Need to have a good proper look at whats available to us and go from there when bubs is here! Have fun at your antenatal class :D
> 
> Kelly, I really hope they can do something for you at your appointment later hun! Let us know how it goes :hugs: Is there any more news on your friend that was in hospital yesterday? Hope she's ok!
> 
> Laurie, have a good day hun! I wish I was on a mission to clean my house lol... I need another kick up the backside and get myself into gear!
> 
> Maya, I wish I could forget I'm pregnant sometimes, but baby is so active these days I don't get a chance. I feel like all I talk/think about is the baby and I feel like I must get on peoples nerves :dohh: I'm just so excited! I might make some soup later... Haven't made any in ages and could do with a nice hot bowl of minestrone... Mmmm yummy :D
> 
> Insomnimama, I hope you enjoy your mat leave :D I really hope that weeing myself isn't one of the things I do during pregnancy lol... I don't know what I would do if I lost control over that... Not being able to put my shoes on is bad enough :rofl:
> 
> I really hope I havent forgotten anyone.... I'm sorry if I have :hugs:
> 
> This may be a little long, but it pissed me off and I need a rant :cry:
> 
> Well, I called the birthing centre about my blood pressure and dizziness. I explained that it's been consistant every time I've been to see the MW, but for some reason it's gone up. She asked me to look in my notes and tell her what my blood pressure was at my booking in appointment and told her it wasnt taken. She asked for the next BP result I have recorded, which is from my 12 week scan, so I told her it was 140/80 and the lady that took it wasn't happy with it, but it wasn't going to get any lower at the time because I was panicking about having blood taken and she had to put something down. The MW on the phone told me that as thats the 1st result they have, thats classed as my normal blood pressure even when everything after that was consistant and hasn't changed from 110/70, until last night. It could have changed before then, but I only checked it randomly last night as my uncle bought it to monitor my aunty's bp and he took it to my mothers to test it on her. I've been feeling dizzy for the last few days and have had a headache that comes and goes with it...I mentioned that I had some swelling on my ankles and I still have marks on my legs where my socks were cutting in and that my one hand swells alot but goes down really quickly.... She just told me to take a paracetamol and wait and see my MW on Tuesday.
> 
> I know it could be nothing, but what if it is something more sinister than just a headache and dizziness? She wouldnt let me explain why my BP was so high on the 1st recording either just rambled on about how its normal for me... I thought 140/80 was classed as high bp anyway? Ugh...I don't know... Sorry for rambling on girls... It probably didn't make any sense but, I had to vent!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:
> xxx




:rofl: don't i'm laughing my ass off already :rofl:

As for the birthing centre if it continues i'd phone and see if you can talk to someone else, do you not have a contact no for your mw? maybe she could help you more i know my mw when i can get hold of her is amazing but it is ever so hard to get hold of, but luckily my friend is a mw.

well mom has gone home now :rofl: i don't think we've laughed so hard in so long :hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee, I hope you're not in labour mrs!!! I love watching my mother doing silly things like that... Shes hilarious when she goes on things like sing star... can't get her off them! 

Maya, I'd call my MW, but the only number I have for her is the one I tried calling today! I'm gonna get Mike to come home from work and take me up there to get checked! Someone up there must have the common sense to do it... How are you today hun?

xx


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Sal - I suggest you call your midwife asap and tell her your symptoms.. They cant be totally sure that alls just fine unless they take your bloods and get it checked. Its most likely that everthing is absolutely fine, but nevertheless, Im sure it'd put your mind at ease. Just tell her your worried, and exagerate symptoms if needs be... You cant be too carefull!

i totall;y agree maya


----------



## pookies24feb09

I was baffled when I got off the phone to the mw... She was arguing with me about the 1st blood pressure result I have written down. Wouldn't accept the fact that it was so high because I was worrying about having bloods taken. Surely its not my normal blood pressure if every other result after has been normal and consistant!?! I wonder sometimes where some people get their common sense from! I hope she's not the mw on duty when its my turn to have LO :dohh:


----------



## Plumfairy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Dee, I hope you're not in labour mrs!!! I love watching my mother doing silly things like that... Shes hilarious when she goes on things like sing star... can't get her off them!
> 
> Maya, I'd call my MW, but the only number I have for her is the one I tried calling today! I'm gonna get Mike to come home from work and take me up there to get checked! Someone up there must have the common sense to do it... How are you today hun?
> 
> xx

Yes get yourself up there as soon as Mikes home! If you just turn up then they'll have to see you! Im all good today thanks! :D Had a lovely afternoon. Went to Nathans parents house because Nathans cousin has a little baby.. 9 weeks old and she was visiting them... She is such a cutie.. :D I was totally nervous about holding her etc, but when I eventually did, she absolutely loved it. She was laying on my bump with her head resting between my boobs and she just slept for about 2 hours there... Snoring and everything!! I couldnt believe it! Its made me even more excited now though! I want baby here!!!! Oh well.... FULL TERM IN 4 DAYS!!!! And then I guess it could be any time!! yipppppeeeeeeee!!! :D

x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

hun i'd change the numbers on your notes, naughty i know but it might get them to listen


----------



## pinkmummy

Anna - Thank you!! How are you today hun? Are you off for the weekend now??

Sal - Thanks hun :) My friend is better she's had to have steroid injections today coz she's got an infection they think but they both ok thankfully. How are you hun have they sorted your BP out?

Donna - its good to hear that your back on track hun well done! :hug: 

Maya - It makes you want your LO so much more when you see other people's doesn't it! I know today when I was in the MLU to pick up my blood results I could hear newborn babies cry and I was like :cry: I want my baby :( *sniff sniff* lol Never mind not long now! :D :hugs:

Well my bloods are clear and my iron is up to 11.3!! :D So I can have my home birth :yippee: I'm so excited now!! Went to pick the pethedine up but it wasn't ready :( She'd forgotten all about it as she was busy the other day, so she's gonna phone me when it's ready to pick it up.

Got a phone call from the hospital porter to say he is delivering my gas and air in the morning between 10 and 12!! :D I am getting sooooooo excited!! :D 

Probably gonna pop to holland and barrett tomorrow and get some clary sage oil to start using in massages during labour and from 37 weeks (supposed to bring on labour!) so Im getting really really excited now!! :D


----------



## dippy dee

kelly how exciting it's all coming together now :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: wow i've just noticed that 40 more posts and we've hit the big 200 :happydance: now i know my life is sad and that i'm addicted to counting down :rofl:

Sal i love spending time with my mom as she is really ill and i don't get many times like these with her, she's amazing so strong etc :cry:

Well jon has buggered off out for the evening with his mates so i am having a quiet night in, bath, munchies, tv and of course you girls and if i can be bothered i may even do a bit of tidying up. Jon is on strict instruction to bring me a curry home tonight as i am craving chicken curry egg fried rice mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i am so hungry :rofl: when aren't i?

Does any one have anything special on the agenda tonight?


----------



## pinkmummy

Eeee forgot to add that I got a support belt for the SPD :happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

Not got anything special planned. Going to go and jump in the bath in a minute then Chris will be putting Caitlin to bed and making pizza and we'll probs just watch Sky + as we have loads to catch up on. Lazy night for us tonight :) Got some light reading in bed as my home birth information pack arrived today :happydance: xxx


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Eeee forgot to add that I got a support belt for the SPD :happydance:

Brilliant, have you got it on yet? i had one when i had karlum and they reallyt helped, my gp won't sort anything out for me this pg but i'm at the hossy on monday so i'm going to have words there, Hope the physio and support helps hun xx:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

Haven't got it on yet. The woman said to only wear it when I wasn't sat down as it can be uncomfortable so I'll be mainly wearing it when I am going out not so much when I'm in the house xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Mike just got in thank god! We're going to the birth centre in a bit! I think he's more worried than I am! He's been googling... Naughty man! Can't shift this bloody headache..Grrrr... 

Maya, the baby sounds so cute :D Thats the only way I can get comfy with babies at the moment lol...Well when I'm sat down anyway! Evie doesn't like it when there are other babies lying on my bump lol... She doesn't stop kicking them bless her! I've been told that its less scary holding your own LO than other peoples. I'm so nervous about winding Evie for the 1st time.... Newborns heads are so floppy. I'm afraid of breaking her! 

Kelly, I'm really happy that you get to have your homebirth hun AND that you got a support belt for your spd :happydance: Hope you enjoy your nice lazy evening :D When we get home we're going to chillax in front of the box with a nice tub of strawberry cheesecake icecream... Mmmm :D

Dee, I love spending time with my mother too :) We've gotten really close since I found out I was pregnant! I'm really sorry to hear that she's ill though hun :hugs: Mmmm chicken curry sounds so good! I made Mike a curry for work and was hoping he hadn't eaten it by the time he got home but, he had! How dare he no consider me and my constant hunger :rofl: Guess this means I'll have to pop out and pick one up later :D 

I think I'm gonna attack this bag of Cadbury's Elves... Last week I wanted nothing but Galaxy chocolate, this week its Cadbury's! Gotta love these cravings!!!


----------



## dippy dee

Sal let us know how you get on hun, i'm glad you are going to get it checked out, mmmmmmmmmmm now chocolate i'd kill for a big bar of it, i'll swap you my curry for your elves hehe i feel like i'm in the play ground xx


----------



## dippy dee

it's very quiet on here tonight, i'm off for a soak in the bath and i'm even going to attempt doing my legs etc, wish me luck girls i'm going to need it with the size of this bump


----------



## Plumfairy

Good luck Sal - Let us know how you get on okies! 

Kelly - Glad you got your belt thingy! Hope it helps. Enjoy your night in! :D

Donna - I did the old legs yesterday... ;) So, I wish you luck...!! Hahaha!! Just had a bath and once again pretty much flooded the bathroom... My big fat body forms a dam in the bath and then when I move theres a big guuuuusssshhhhh and its like a tidal wave and half the water ends up on the floor!! Wish I had a big double bath!! 

x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Yay :D I'm going to the birthing centre to see MY mw :happydance: She's going to check my blood pressure and put my mind at rest... hopefully! Will catch you in a bit lovelies xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Work is all right- my replacement's been finalized so I'll be training her all day Tues, and have a meeting Mon which means I may need to work over the weekend just to get things finished up for Wed. :hissy: but I am bound and determined to leave things all wrapped up with a nice little bow :rofl: so hopefully I can get it all done. Then it's nesting time for 2 weeks!


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Good luck Sal - Let us know how you get on okies!
> 
> Kelly - Glad you got your belt thingy! Hope it helps. Enjoy your night in! :D
> 
> Donna - I did the old legs yesterday... ;) So, I wish you luck...!! Hahaha!! Just had a bath and once again pretty much flooded the bathroom... My big fat body forms a dam in the bath and then when I move theres a big guuuuusssshhhhh and its like a tidal wave and half the water ends up on the floor!! Wish I had a big double bath!!
> 
> x x x x

Maya i know what you mean about flooding the bathroom :rofl: i do it everytime and i always get stuck lying down, i had to phone my sil just and warn her i may need rescuing.

Well i managed to do my legs and my lady garden so i am happy now as i've been having night mares about getting caught short and the nurses having to do down there for me and jon refussed to help me, my mom did offer to help but i think not :blush: my back is killing me as little trouble is back to back tonight, 
So i was wondering girls and i know this will sound thick as i've had 8 children BUT how does lo drop? Harley is head down but ios not engaged, every one says i've dropped a bit but how???? and how do their heads engage as they are floating around, i've been told harley probably won't engage as i've had so many children. It's just a wierd thought i had in the bath and thought i'd ask :blush::dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

insomnimama said:


> Work is all right- my replacement's been finalized so I'll be training her all day Tues, and have a meeting Mon which means I may need to work over the weekend just to get things finished up for Wed. :hissy: but I am bound and determined to leave things all wrapped up with a nice little bow :rofl: so hopefully I can get it all done. Then it's nesting time for 2 weeks!

Not long not sweetie and it's mat leave, you and anna are brill still working iu'm shattered running round after the kids let alone working etc :hug:


----------



## insomnimama

Your work is much more exhausting than mine... I sit on my arse in front of a computer all day, :rofl: and my only child thus far is in school till 2:30. Running around after two small children is FAR more tiring. I think you deserve a round of applause!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Phew, got my blood pressure and urine checked and everything is fine :D Evie is head down, and the right way round too which is always good! MW really put my mind at rest! Can't figure out where the dizziness and headaches are coming from but, if they continue I'll have to have a chat with my GP! Feel lots better now! 

Maya and Dee, I know what you mean about getting water everywhere... I managed to flood the bathroom and downstairs toilet a few weeks ago... I thought there was a leak in the bath somewhere but, it just turns out that my big bum caused it! I get stuck lying down and quite often have to get mike to help me back up :dohh: 
Dee, I had to get a ladyshave to try and sort my bits out and I still couldnt manage it properly... Mike's going to have to be brave and have a go at it for me!

Insomnimama, I hope you get everything in order work-wise that you need to, in order to enjoy your extra mat leave. Not long to go now :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Right girlies Im offski to bedski!! Hope you all sleep well. :D another day down.... yaaaaaaay!!! x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

Glad everything was fine Sal.. Hope you can have a peaceful nights sleep now x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hope you have a good nights sleep hun! Night xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies.

Not had a good night at all :cry:

Fell asleep at about 10pm but kept waking up every hour or so with really bad period pains and it felt as though Thomas was engaging more. At 3.15am Caitlin woke up coughing, Chris got up and gave her a drink and we both went the loo and got back into bed and I knew from this point I wasn't going to be able to sleep :( I was awake until 5.30 with pains in my back and bum and also really bad braxton hicks :( I managed to fall asleep until 7.45am then they started again. 

We've been laid in bed since then but I have an awful pain in the top of my bum and I'm still getting these tightenings. Chris thinks I should phone the MW as I've been up all night and they have barely stopped. I think it may be because I went on my birthing ball last nigth for half an hour, but who knows. I've told him if the pains get any worse today I'll phone the MW and see what she says.

Sal - Did you enjoy the icecream? When I was pregnant with Caitlin I craved ice pops! LOL Although in my defence it was teh year when all the roads started melting etc. I first seen those Cadbury's elves when I worked in the petrol station last Xmas and I bought about 20 of them after Xmas as they were selling them off cheap haha.

Donna - My OH wouldn't tackle my lady garden eitehr! He won't even tackle my legs :cry: Think I am going to invest in a bikini wax and leg wax at the beginning of February before labour starts hopefully.

What have you got planned for today? I've got to wait in until 12 for the fella coming with the gas and air for me. Don't think we are planning on going anywhere toady as we are skint lol. I'm gonna order some clary sage oil off ebay.


----------



## claire1978

Just relised I havent been added onto the list, not sure how I missed it, I have pm'ed Lauriech, Im due 6th Feb, just noticed that Fossey has delivered and Sammie is in the process of delivering now I think so I would be the 3rd one for that date, Im always a 3rd time lucky sort of person, Im sure I'll be a Jan one tho, we shall see


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls! 

Kelly, I'm sorry you had a bad night hun :( Have you tried taking pain killers to see if that stops them? If not it might be worth calling your MW... You never know, it could be you next hun :hugs: I really enjoyed my ice cream last night thanks hun :) I still have some more left for today too :happydance: Hope you have a nice chillaxing day! You sound like you could do with it hun! 

Claire, you may very well be another Feb mum to have her LO in Jan! You're full term now so anything can happen :D Either way, it's not going to be long :happydance: I'm sure Laurie will update the 1st page as soon as she's here hun :D

My cousin had her baby girl this morning at 7:40am after 26 hours from start to finish! Don't know how much baby weighs yet but, apparently she looks big. Mum and LO are doing really well which is always good! 

I hope Sammie is ok! She said yesterday she thought she was going to be the next Feb Mum and it looks like she was right! Come on baby Allison :D 

xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks hun. I took some coedine before I eventually feel asleep. I'm still getting them now, they are more uncomfortable than painful and they are not regular so I'm pretty sure they aren't contractions. 

We just walked down to my nanas and back and Caitlin's now gone down for a nap when she wakes up think we are taking her to play shack so she can run off some steam! LOL. I'll probably take a magazine along and just chill and have a cuppa :) I think I may also be aching because of this belt thing! She did say not to wear it when I'm sitting down but its such a pain to take off when I'm sitting down then put it back on again when I stand up.

Congratulations to your cousin hun :) Bet you cant wait to see her!!

Hope Sammie is ok :hugs:

Good luck Claire :hugs: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls -- or should that be afternoon?? :rofl: I just got myself out of bed; the lie-in has done me GOOD. Never used to be able to sleep in until I got pregnant... guess it's my body telling me to stock up now or forever lose the chance! :rofl:

Kelly - hope you're feeling better today sweetie :hugs: What a terrible night you had! 

Sal - so glad everything's okay! :hug: Was worrying about you.

Claire - welcome! You might very well be the next Feb Mummy! :hi:

Sammie - thinking of you hun; come on baby Allison!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: Just noticed my ticker - 35 weeks today and 35 DAYS to go!!!! :happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats Anna, sorry bout the pains Kelly, and morning / afternoon all... 

This aft we are doing a lil party for Insomnikid- his real birthday is two days before the section is scheduled so that just was not going to happen... At OH's insistence this party is only going to involve 3 other kids and will be very unstructured in any case. I just couldn't let the guy have NO birthday party. :juggle::fool:


----------



## lauriech

claire1978 said:


> Just relised I havent been added onto the list, not sure how I missed it, I have pm'ed Lauriech, Im due 6th Feb, just noticed that Fossey has delivered and Sammie is in the process of delivering now I think so I would be the 3rd one for that date, Im always a 3rd time lucky sort of person, Im sure I'll be a Jan one tho, we shall see

You're added now hun! xxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :happydance: Just noticed my ticker - 35 weeks today and 35 DAYS to go!!!! :happydance:

Wohoo! :wohoo:

Only 35 days to go - wow!

xxx


----------



## VicLl

Hi girls, hope you are all doing well!

These Feb babies are little monkeys I've decided. I had a bloody show on Thursday and lots of b/h's and tightenings. Every night I get woken up with cramps and b/h's and can't sleep. I've even had the runs (sorry to be so blunt). My o/h thinks this baby wants to come early but I reckon it's just winding mummy up!!!!! I can't imagine going through weeks of this!!!!

O/h is working tonight so at least I'll get the bed to myself!!!


----------



## claire1978

VicLl said:


> Hi girls, hope you are all doing well!
> 
> These Feb babies are little monkeys I've decided. I had a bloody show on Thursday and lots of b/h's and tightenings. Every night I get woken up with cramps and b/h's and can't sleep. I've even had the runs (sorry to be so blunt). My o/h thinks this baby wants to come early but I reckon it's just winding mummy up!!!!! I can't imagine going through weeks of this!!!!
> 
> O/h is working tonight so at least I'll get the bed to myself!!!

I bet something will happen 2nite as hes at work :dohh:


----------



## VicLl

claire1978 said:


> VicLl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope you are all doing well!
> 
> These Feb babies are little monkeys I've decided. I had a bloody show on Thursday and lots of b/h's and tightenings. Every night I get woken up with cramps and b/h's and can't sleep. I've even had the runs (sorry to be so blunt). My o/h thinks this baby wants to come early but I reckon it's just winding mummy up!!!!! I can't imagine going through weeks of this!!!!
> 
> O/h is working tonight so at least I'll get the bed to myself!!!
> 
> I bet something will happen 2nite as hes at work :dohh:Click to expand...

I reckon it will happen when he's working, but think this baby is going to tease me for a few weeks yet. His work is about 45 minutes from home, so he'd have to get back and then we'd have to drive for 30 minutes to get to the hospital and it's in the same town he works in! He'll be like a yoyo up and down that road!!! :rofl:


----------



## claire1978

VicLl said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VicLl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope you are all doing well!
> 
> These Feb babies are little monkeys I've decided. I had a bloody show on Thursday and lots of b/h's and tightenings. Every night I get woken up with cramps and b/h's and can't sleep. I've even had the runs (sorry to be so blunt). My o/h thinks this baby wants to come early but I reckon it's just winding mummy up!!!!! I can't imagine going through weeks of this!!!!
> 
> O/h is working tonight so at least I'll get the bed to myself!!!
> 
> I bet something will happen 2nite as hes at work :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon it will happen when he's working, but think this baby is going to tease me for a few weeks yet. His work is about 45 minutes from home, so he'd have to get back and then we'd have to drive for 30 minutes to get to the hospital and it's in the same town he works in! He'll be like a yoyo up and down that road!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Thats exactly the same as my hubby, if hes at work he will need to come here to get me and then we will have to go back that way, he works 10 mins away from the hospital and we live about 25 mins away but if it did happen I know he would drive like a maniac to get here even if I told him not to, he panics everytime I ring him thinking its me telling him its started :rofl:


----------



## VicLl

I know they do panic don't they! I bet mine will be in the middle of the night. I keep telling the baby to let me have a lie in before he decides to come!


----------



## claire1978

My first 2 were born at night, 9.40pm and 10.39pm so Im thinking this one will be at night aswell


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls. :hugs:

Kelly how are you feeling now hun? sorry to hear you had a bad night hun. :hugs:

Claire not long now sweetie and your lo will be snuggled up in your arms, i think give it another 2 weeks and there won't be many feb moms left. :hug:

Sammie hope you are ok hun, come on baby allison, good luck. :hugs:

Sal tell your cousin congrats, not long now sweet and you'll have your lo, how are you feeling today? :hug:

Anna i'm so glad you got to have a lie in hun after how you've been lately, do you feel better for it now? Wow 35 days left ( i think not ) i think you'll go into labour in your first week of mat leave. :rofl:

Insomnimama how was the party? i hope lo enjoyed it and that you got to eat loads of cake. :happydance:

Hi laurie :hug:

Vic not long now hun do you think you'll go over? i don't think any of us feb moms will, i can't imagine this for another 5 weeks, fingers crossed oh is home when you go into labour or you could end up with an home birth or having lo in the car with it being so far away. :rofl:

Maya how are you hun? :hug:

Paula where are you hun not seeen you on here a couple of days? :hug:

Well my mom thinks harley is going to attempt the great escape soon as i've had the runs now for 2 days and also i've felt unsettled and my back is killing i can only get comfortable leaning against the radiator with it on a little to warm my back, also i never get cold i walk round in t'shirts 24/7 but today i've been freezing and dh was amazed as he's never seen me have goose pimples, i did tell him i am human :rofl: i had my curry last night :cloud9: the little duck remembered so he's in the good books for today. :rofl:

I went to babies r us earlier to stop my boredom and there's nothing for me to buy :hissy: i've got it all, well apart fromn the baby swing i want but jon won't let me have as it's £100 :cry:

Sorry if i missed you out :hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> Maya how are you hun? :hug:

Hiya Hun! Im doing Ok thanks! Sorry to hear your feeling so uncomfortable! That sucks! Good idea with the radiator though. I may just try that... Although I can see myself being stuck down there and scalding myself!! 

I too have had the runs for a good few days now and got low back pain, but I think that may be due to all the hoovering I did this morning! I cant bloody stop nesting!! I swear to god the house is getting cleaned from top to bottom every other bloomin day!! :rofl: 

Baby better not come next week though because Nathans member of staff has taken the week off for holidays, so if baby comes it could be tricky... Ive told him that he'll just have to get him in off his holidays as I wont be impressed if he has to stay in work... Luckily the chap isn't going away anywhere and is just having a week at home... (I dont think he is anyway.. ) 

What you been up to today then misses? The weathers crappy here which sucks... I'd planned a little walk to try and get things moving down there, but Its chucking it down out there!

x x x


----------



## VicLl

I've been nesting like mad too. I keep doing tonnes of clothes washing, even when I haven't got a full load!!!!

I bought some baby clothes yesterday as I've only got a few boys babygros and thought I need to get a few bits. It's lovely to see them hanging in the wardrobe. The new Next catalogue has some gorgeous clothes in there, but I'm behaving myself and not ordering!


----------



## pinkmummy

35 days! Wow Anna! :D Thats brill hun :) Wish I could lie in till gone 12! Pfft I'd be so lucky with Caitlin and with Thomas constantly moving around or getting BH :(

Still no better :( :cry: Been really bad most of the day with BH and back ache :( 

I've been in bed since we got back in at 4.45pm coz it's hurting so much. The only thing I can think of that's made it worse is either me bouncing on the birthing ball last night or wearing the support belt all day.

The pain has actually moved down onto my cocyx (sp?) bone so it's painful to sit and lie down :(

Going to go in the bath in a bit and more than likely take some coedine to knock me out for the night :(

Getting really fed up and really sick now


----------



## dippy dee

Maya the radiator is amazing, infact it's better than sex :rofl: i've a towel against the radiator so i don't scald myself and it is amazing but i am wondering if that's why harley is staying back to back as he loves hot stuff, if i drink a hot drink he wriggles for britain and if i have a hot bath he goes nuts so perhaps i should get off the radiator for now.The weather here has been lovely here today so i had to wash everything in sight of course ( me nesting never :rofl:) jon hid in the garage all day as i was going on at him about the mess and also that i want a swing for harley :rofl: Where in wales are you hun? I'm always in different parts of wales in our caravan we love it there.

Vic i think i need to see the new stuff in next :rofl: i might just of forgotten something :rofl:

Kelly if it continues go see your doctor as you can break your cocyx when preg due to the weight of bub, does caitlin have a rubber ring? try sitting on that it works brilliantly. I know what you mean about wishing could lie in till 12, jack gets up at 6.30 everyday these days and it drives me nuts as i'm up several times in the night for a wee and then jon snores :hissy: so sleep is worse than ever i bet i get more when harley is born.

Has anyone heard from sammie, i hope she is ok the poor thing she's gone through it, i hope allison arrives soon so her mommy can see how beautiful the little monkey who's caused all the mischief is. :hug:

I'm so glad bnb didn't take to long to come back on as i nearly suffocated myself with flash surface spray doing the wood work in the front room :blush:
I went to morrisons just to get some milk and cashier said " o are you over due or is it any day now you are very big now aren't you" :cry: i didn't have the heart to say i've a few more weeks left as i was so upset and embarrased :cry: i've had enough i'm fat and even my fingers are so swollen that it feels tight and uncomfortable to make a fist :cry: i want my body back so i've warned him 4 weeks and he'd better get ready to get that not so little bum out of me and give me my bod back, o well 3 weeks and 3 days till i'm 36 weeks and if he starts then they are whipping him out of me so he can have a smacked bum.

Sorry to rant girls all i seem to do is moan these days but if i tell jon he says " well you are the one who wanted another" :saywhat:


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooo i just noticed page 200 is nearly here, do we really talk that much lol


----------



## Plumfairy

Donna - I have a thing that goes in the microwave and I put it on my back, its so lovely. I think its got wheat in or something and smells of lavendar! :D I kinda want to eat it though, it smells so relaxing!! Hahaha!! Im in Pembrokeshire... Always rainy it seems!! You ever down this neck of the woods in your van? Can just imagine your Jon in his shed hahahahahah... Wish Nathan had a shed... Theres a sorta shed thing that belongs to the flat but its only the width of a door and is meant for bins I think... Dont think Nath would be too impressed if I sent him off to it... Its got no windows or anything!! :rofl: 

Kelly - You poor thing!! Seems like your having a right tough time with it! Pregnancy can be so bloody painfull cant it!! I really dont like the whole not knowing thing... I just want to know exactly when baby will arrive so I know how much more Ive got to put up with all the waddling about and aching bones!!


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Donna - I have a thing that goes in the microwave and I put it on my back, its so lovely. I think its got wheat in or something and smells of lavendar! :D I kinda want to eat it though, it smells so relaxing!! Hahaha!! Im in Pembrokeshire... Always rainy it seems!! You ever down this neck of the woods in your van? Can just imagine your Jon in his shed hahahahahah... Wish Nathan had a shed... Theres a sorta shed thing that belongs to the flat but its only the width of a door and is meant for bins I think... Dont think Nath would be too impressed if I sent him off to it... Its got no windows or anything!! :rofl:
> 
> Kelly - You poor thing!! Seems like your having a right tough time with it! Pregnancy can be so bloody painfull cant it!! I really dont like the whole not knowing thing... I just want to know exactly when baby will arrive so I know how much more Ive got to put up with all the waddling about and aching bones!!

:rofl::rofl: i can just imagine you sending nathan in the bin shed :rofl:
We goto fish gaurd, little haven and have also been to tenby a couple of times, we like wales as it's only an hour or so away from us so easier to travel with the boys without them getting bored, when jack gets bored these days he strips off and chucks his clothes and shoes out the window as i drive along so i'm atm putting him in tights instead of socks to stop the socks going out the window and i try to put him in all in ones like dungerees etc he's a little so n so :rofl:
I've an pig teddy that goes in the microwave but my mom pinched it off of me so for now it's me n my radiator :hugs: :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh not far from me at all. Im in Haverfordwest, you've no doubt passed through it on your travels. OMG your little boy sounds like a handfull!! Cheeky chappy!! I shouldnt laugh as Im sure its a right pain, but I gota when I think of him throwing his clothes out the window... Good idea with the tights though!! Hope thats solved the problem..! :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Don't worry hun i laugh so much at him and even when i'm telling him off i ofter have to hide in a cupboard as i'm laughing so much, tights are good i put my newborn boys in them as well as it keeps their little legs warm if they are in an outfit and also they can't kick them off, he is an handful he's going through the terrible two's but is so spoilt as he was so ill when he was born and he still has problems with his lungs and heart so i baby him loads, luckily he loves babies or i'd of worried as we are so close.
Well i'm off for a bath now and to chuck a load of washing on.


----------



## dippy dee

i'm craving curry again, luckily it's chinese that i want so not much risk of lo arriving due to it i don't usually like curries but prefer beef and mushrooms with rice but I WANT CHICKEN CURRY, so jon has gone to get me one:happydance:


----------



## Hevz

dippy dee said:


> i'm craving curry again, luckily it's chinese that i want so not much risk of lo arriving due to it i don't usually like curries but prefer beef and mushrooms with rice but I WANT CHICKEN CURRY, so jon has gone to get me one:happydance:

Isn't it Chinese New Year??? They were shut when I was desperate the other night:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## dippy dee

Hevz said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> i'm craving curry again, luckily it's chinese that i want so not much risk of lo arriving due to it i don't usually like curries but prefer beef and mushrooms with rice but I WANT CHICKEN CURRY, so jon has gone to get me one:happydance:
> 
> Isn't it Chinese New Year??? They were shut when I was desperate the other night:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

it's the 29th the new year is, i only know as my dh is a driver for one, most shut on a tueday though god knows why.
How are you hevz? any more pains? xx:hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> i'm craving curry again, luckily it's chinese that i want so not much risk of lo arriving due to it i don't usually like curries but prefer beef and mushrooms with rice but I WANT CHICKEN CURRY, so jon has gone to get me one:happydance:

I had chicken curry for dinner... I put a whole chilli and all the seeds in too... But it wasnt that hot :( Must've been a weak chilli!! Damn!!! Before I found out I was having a girl I was totally convinced it was a boy and I liked the idea of putting tights on him.. I hate seein little newborns with cold legs where their socks have fallen off or their trousers have rolled up!! 

Oooh this is the changing bag Im going to get... My sister is getting it for my birthday!! Its my 21st on 6th Feb... I bet baby will turn up on that day and steal my thunder!!! hahaha although it would be the bestest pressie ever!! I'd like her here a little sooner though...!! Soo.. Heres the bag... 

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_68/products_id/202/

What do you think? 

x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> i'm craving curry again, luckily it's chinese that i want so not much risk of lo arriving due to it i don't usually like curries but prefer beef and mushrooms with rice but I WANT CHICKEN CURRY, so jon has gone to get me one:happydance:
> 
> I had chicken curry for dinner... I put a whole chilli and all the seeds in too... But it wasnt that hot :( Must've been a weak chilli!! Damn!!! Before I found out I was having a girl I was totally convinced it was a boy and I liked the idea of putting tights on him.. I hate seein little newborns with cold legs where their socks have fallen off or their trousers have rolled up!!
> 
> Oooh this is the changing bag Im going to get... My sister is getting it for my birthday!! Its my 21st on 6th Feb... I bet baby will turn up on that day and steal my thunder!!! hahaha although it would be the bestest pressie ever!! I'd like her here a little sooner though...!! Soo.. Heres the bag...
> 
> https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_68/products_id/202/
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

It's lovely, i'd love a pretty and expensive baby bag but i am renowned for losing them or having them stolen.
Jon said your bag looks like an owl from the front, the buttons being the eyes :rofl: men they have no fashion sence :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

night night girls i'm off to bed now as my back is killing me, fingers crossed i manage a few hours. Sleep tight xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Hahahaha I'll call it the Owl Bag from now on! :D Night hun! hope you can get a few hours of good sleep x x x x


----------



## insomnimama

Party went well but an hour longer than planned, so I am completely wiped out and in for an early night. Insomnikid had a great time and it was nice to give him one last party all to his own before Thing Two comes to pretty much steal his birthday. :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls - and today I DO mean morning! It's 6:30am as I type this :rofl: Guess this is my punishment for getting a lovely lie-in yesterday; I've been awake since 6am and only managed to get to sleep after 1am :hissy: Sod's Law, isn't it!

We had a productive day yesterday - got the brake pads replaced on the rear wheels of our car (money we DIDN'T want to spend :hissy: ), then went to Mothercare and got them to show us how to fit our carseat (at last, hurray!). We also got a little thermometer for Peanut's room that can also be used as a bath thermometer. I had been wanting to know for months that P's room was warm enough even without the radiator being on in there, and I was right - the room has been at 19C during the day, and only down to 18.5C overnight :happydance: It's this one from Mothercare:
https://www.mothercare.com/Philips-...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

We also got a mirror for the car, so we can keep an eye on Peanut while driving:
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

And, excitement of excitements, a waterproof sheet to go over the cotbed mattress under the bedding :rofl:

We then popped into Ikea, and I got 3 more of those inexpensive fleecy blankets for Peanut I wanted, and also got a stuffed elephant for the nursery (all of £1.95 - bargain!) and a bedside lamp we can use at night for a nice, dim light to feed or rock Peanut by (another bargain - about a fiver!).

Today, we're hoping to finish up the last little bits in the nursery - we still have to stick up the wallpaper border and hang a few pictures, but apart from that, the nursery is finished. I might also get round to FINALLY finishing packing my hospital bag :dohh: It is mostly done, but there are a couple of things I should chuck in there now.

Right - round up! If I forgot anyone, I'm so sorry - I'm just so sleepy! :blush:

insomnimama - I'm so glad that the party for Insomnikid went well; I think it's a great idea to have had the party early and made a fuss :)

VicLI - Are you feeling better today? I still think baby is going to make an appearance for you sooner rather than later. Anything happen last night since your OH was at work? :hugs:

Donna - I do feel better for having had the lie-in yesterday, but am paying for it now with being up before the sun! :rofl: Hang in there sweetie - I do think Harley is going to come soon - you make sure you rant and moan ALL YOU WANT hun; you're entitled to!! :hugs:
I love the idea of putting tights on little ones (both girls and boys) to keep their little legs warm; think I'm going to get a couple of pairs just in case! I told my mom what you said about Peanut arriving the 1st week I'm on mat leave. She laughed and said she hopes not cause she's selfish - she and my dad aren't arriving here till about the 1st of March, so she said she wants as new a Peanut as she can :rofl:

Sammie - how are you feeling today hun? Hope it's soon for you - Allison must be very, very excited to meet you!! :hugs:

Paula - How have you been feeling sweetie?

Maya - Please, please, please come nest at my house! :rofl: Still 2 weeks to go at work, and my house NEEDS a clean LOL I hope baby stays put next week so there's not any hassle with holidays and such. Your changing bag is GORGEOUS - I've got the bog-standard free Boots one, which isn't bad, but I would LOVE to have a pretty, fab one like yours (and yes, I can see how it looks like an owl - cool!).

Kel - Is Caitlin still coughing? How are you feeling today - did the codeine help with the pain in your coccyx? I do agree that you should get it checked out hun :hugs: Hang in there though, it won't be long till Thomas arrives - and you get to have your homebirth! :happydance:

Hevz - How are you holding up, hun?

Laurie - What about you, sweetie? Feeling better? 

Sal - How's Evie behaving?? You all right lovely? 

:hugs: to you all - think I'm all caught up now. Again, if I've missed anyone or anything out, I'm sorry - I will try and be better at it, honest! :)

:friends:
xxxx


----------



## Mummy2bee

Hi, Hello everyone, I have joined this site, rather late, I'm due 2nd Feb, can I be added to the list? My bundle of joy is yellow.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Mummy2bee and welcome to Feb Mummies! :hi: Jump on in and join the chat - the more, the merrier!

Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl, or have you decided to stay on team yellow? Is this your first baby? :)


----------



## pinkmummy

Hi mummy2bee welcome!! :D Just jump straight in with us all!! :D 

Maya - that bag is lovely!! :D I'm bad for having things to match :blush: so I got a pushchair with a matching changing bag lol.

Donna - Hope you had a good nights sleep hun!! :hugs:

Anna - It's sod's law that when you get a good nights sleep you always get a bad one too! :hugs: hope you manage to get some sleep sometime today. Your back at work tomorrow arent you? Is this your last week? 

Feeling much much better today!! :yipee: 

Had some BH before I went to sleep, took myself 2 coedine and fell asleep at about 9.30. I slept with a pillow in between my legs last night too which I think helped. Woke up at 5.15 but managed to go straight back to sleep. Then Caitlin woke up at 7.30. Back isn't too bad and haven't had anymore BH. 

Decided to have a nice lazy day and I'm staying in my jim jams all day now :)


----------



## Angelface

I've had just over 45 mins sleep, This surely cant be healthy for me or LO!!! 

Was hoping to get into mamas and papas today to pick up our pushchair, or at least make a definate decision on one, we wanted the Ultima 8in1 originally! But im not sure if its practical!?

Whats everyone else brought if u dont mind me asking?! X


----------



## pinkmummy

This is the one we've got hun

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...co-Quattro-Tour-Travel-System-Caramel(0028140)

Its similiar to the one we had for Caitlin and we found it easy to maenouvre and easy to fold up. We also got the matching changing bag xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Kel, I'm SO happy you're feeling better today! :hugs: A full day in your jammies sounds great - enjoy it! 2 more weeks at work for me... but at least Monday and Friday this week I finish at 12, so only 3 full days and 2 half days this week! At least when someone asks me now when I finish, I can say "a week on Friday!" :happydance:

Hi Angelface - hope you get your pram! We bought the Quinny Buzz and a Maxi-Cosi Cabriofix carseat to go with it -- it is really useful for us as the handle height is VERY adjustable (useful when hubby is 6 foot 7 -- and I'm not!) Let us know what you get!


----------



## Angelface

i liked the idea of having just the car seat put on to the chasis, would be easier for my smaller car! ive only got a tiny boot, its just sooo confusing! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

The Quinny folds down quite small - you can even remove the wheels if you have a small boot. The chassis itself is small, and the carseat not huge - so for limited space it might be a good idea. It's also good to know you don't have to take anything more than the chassis and a carseat with you when LO is tiny, since the pushchair seat is removable - unlike some travel systems where the carseat just fits in on top of the pushchair seat. I know Mothercare will give you advice on fitting the carseat and space in your boot - we were able to take prams/travel systems out to our car and try out fitting the stuff into our boot and the carseat into the backseat before making a decision.


----------



## Angelface

Hi anna, i doubt i'll be able to get out now! I'm too tired to drive anywhere and hubby in bed with a hangover no doubt, he was out "enjoying hes last night out" Silly sod lol x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww -that's a shame! The not sleeping bit is the worst thing about pregnancy for me.... I'm shattered!

Tell your hubby not to "enjoy" himself so much next time! :rofl:

Hope you get out soon though Angelface! :hugs:


----------



## Angelface

it was only ment to be a "watching the footy down the pub with the boys babe, pick me up @ 7 30" to a "can u get me at 9" to a "what time can u pick me up lastest" to a me telling him, "make ur own way home... i hate u" and all the other names under the sun lol x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

LOL Aren't they just FUN :dohh:
x


----------



## pinkmummy

Angelface said:


> i liked the idea of having just the car seat put on to the chasis, would be easier for my smaller car! ive only got a tiny boot, its just sooo confusing! x

We had a small boot too (we had a clio) which is why we just got a new car coz we could only just fit the pushchair in the boot.

Luckily for me my OH doesn't really drink :muaha: he's really quiet and never really goes out either so I have no worries about him being drunk or hungover :happydance:


----------



## VicLl

Morning girls! I've had another rubbish night's sleep. I woke up at 2.30 am feeling really crampy and shaky and was then really sick. I had loads of pressure and b/h's. I went back to sleep at about 6 and my little girl woke me up at 8. Still feel awful. I told you all this baby is going to play me up!!!!

Anna, I hope you have a good day doing the nursery. I love faffing around with all my baby stuff!

Welcome to the feb mums mummytobee!

I think I'll join you caitlinsmum and stay in my pj's too! Far comfier! I just hope nobody pops round!

Angelface, I've got a pliko switch and I love it. I love the fact that the infant carrier fits straight on to the chassis so you don't need tonnes of space in the car if you're just popping out for a while. It's also front or rear facing and really easy to operate!

Sorry if I missed anyone out, I'm all over the place this morning! I hope all you girls are feeling well! xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Feel better soon Vic! It does sound like LO is going to make you work to meet him!!!
x


----------



## VicLl

Yeah, men hey?!!! I did actually get a bit scared last night though. I'm rubbish at feeling sick, for me it's the worst. I think everything always seems worse at night too.

I'm hungry now but don't know whether to risk eating!


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning Girlies! :) Hope your all well!! I think I broke my own record last night for the amount of time I got up to pee in the night...I managed a whopping 7 times...!! Actually probably 8 or 9 if you count the times I got out of bed BEFORE I'd even gone to sleep!!! Babys head is so bloomin low it feels like its guna come out... Fell very achey down there if you knwo what I mean... Maybe next week will be the week, although idealy she'll come the week after next then I'll be totally prepared! ;)

Anna - I'd loove to come and do some nesting in your house! I could make some serious money as a cleaner in my pregnant state I tell you... Im just so enthusiastic about it... If only it dodnt feel like i'd been run over afterwards though...!! Not nice!! Was on my hands and knees cleaning the rug in babys room yesterday... Hoping that got things moving abit! :) 

Kelly - How you feeling today? Yeh, I like things matching too, have also got a change bag that came with the pram, but Its all abit tooooo matching I found, so OH can use that one.. Its more of a mans one, and I'll have the pretty one! :)

Angelface - Hello! :) We went for the Cosatto Mobi 3 3in 1 in Ember! Was a great buy! Its got carseat, pram, pushchair seat that can face both ways and has 3 reclining positions, raincover, moskito net, water battle holder, sun shade, footmuff, changing bag and also tyre pump :happydance: and its so easy to just unclip the seat unit and pram body from the chassis and stick the carseat in. I looked at the M&P ultima 8in1.. But decided that it wasnt the most practical at all, seeing as we live up 3 flights of stairs!! Its also very bulky... Fine if you have lots of room, but nightmare otherwise!


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: VicL hope you feeling better soon hun. PJ days are the best! :D Even Caitlins in her Jama's still.

Does your LO still have naps during the day? If so could you not go to sleep when she does? xx


----------



## VicLl

caitlinsmummy said:


> :hugs: VicL hope you feeling better soon hun. PJ days are the best! :D Even Caitlins in her Jama's still.
> 
> Does your LO still have naps during the day? If so could you not go to sleep when she does? xx

Sometimes she does, she's growing out of her naps but I definitely will get some rest if she nods off later! Thank you xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Caitlins the same :rolleyes: Sometimes she will go all day without a nap but sometimes she won't, hope you manage to ge some sleep hun I know how awful it is having a LO to run after and being heavily pregnant :( xx


----------



## VicLl

She's very easy to look after which is great. I just feel guilty about not being able to play with her so much these last few weeks. xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I wish Caitlin was! She's in the terrible 2's stage and she just does not listen to a word either of us say :( xx


----------



## VicLl

caitlinsmummy said:


> I wish Caitlin was! She's in the terrible 2's stage and she just does not listen to a word either of us say :( xx

My o/h thinks she's hard work, but he has no idea how easy she is. For terrible 2's, she's not so terrible. I reckon the next one will shock him! :muaha:


----------



## Angelface

its probably going to be either the switch or the ultima! Hubby got an astra, and ive got a tigra, would be ok for just popping out in and using his car for the days out, if u know what i mean?!

i feel for both of u having another LO to run around after! x


----------



## dippy dee

Morning girls sorry if i miss some one out. :hug:

Insomnimama i'm glad the party went well hun, hope you get some rest today and that you had plenty of cakes etc yesterday, i love it when my boys have parties, i throw terrible ones where parents hate me :rofl: last year karlum had a chocolate party with choc sandwiches, choc milk shake and everything else chocolate includingt the cake :rofl: the kids loved it.

Anna, you can't win with the sleep thing atm can you hun? :hugs: My car brakes need doing on our megan i've took the corsa off the road for 6 months due to me being not well enough to drive and also i can't drive after my section so made sence to take it off the road :cry:, i'm going to get jon to put my car seat base in today i've nagged him so he should it's feeling all to real now, so mrs it looks like you got loads of bargaing i love shopping and getting bargains, i've made all harleys blankets so that saved me some money and they are so cute, i've one left that i need to sew some ribbon around and i've just got to make his crib bumper and it's done. GET YOUR BAG DONE :rofl: i've told you this lo is coming in that first week ( sorry annas mommy) and because i love guessing the sex of babies i'm saying peanut is a boy. I've the free boots bag and they are quite nice and roomy i've put my hossy notes in and other little bits in for hossy.

mummy2be hi hun i'm donna and i'm having a little boy, feel free to jump right in we talk so much i warn you that it is hard to keep up :rofl:

Kelly :hug: glad you had a bit better sleep hun, i'm on codine for my back and hips and they do help with the night don't they. Enjoy your lazy day hun, ooo how's the new car???

angelface we've the 8 in 1 with them big wheels :cloud9: i love it although it's big i love it, sorry to hear you got no sleep try and get some rest hun :hugs:Vic try and get some rest sweetie :hugs:

Maya It looks like not long now for you hun :hugs:i so want an owl bag now.
I've done good last night and only went 5 times for a wee i'm usually every hour so i did well last night. :cry: i hate weeing all the time:cry:

hevz how are you today hun?

Laurie how was your sleep? i hope it was better than most of ours.:hug:

Sal is your lo behaving?

Sammie i hope the pains have calmed down a little or are going to be productive so lil allison will be here :hug:

I'm all ok and didn't sleep to bad for how i usually am, well i've been sat here pissin my sides laughing karlum wanted coco pops for breakfast but instead he got mixed up and demanded chicken pox :rofl:it was so cute.
Jack is happy as bob the builder has a mr dixon and that's our last name so he was happy, i woke up this morning at 7 and decided i needed to do my wardrobes even though jon was still in bed :rofl: o well at least they are all done now i need to do a list of what is left to do b4 harley arrives, things like the kitchen draws etc :happydance: i love throwing things out.

Hope you all have a lovely relaxing weekend as there's not many left now girls until we have our lo's :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Love it - chicken pox for breakfast! Kids are wonderful :)

I love having a good clear-out too Donna - makes me feel so much better!

LOL My mom says Peanut's a boy, too! :) We'll just have to wait and see, won't we? :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww belss him :)

Yeah the new car's good, although it keeps popping up on the screen saying that the diesel fuel filter needs changing! :shock: so looks like we're gonna have to get it in the garage this week to get it changed or maybe Chris could do it himself if its easy enough.

I think your LO is a girl Anna, I dunno why I just do! :D But don't listen to me I'm usually wrong lol. I thought Caitlin was a girl although I did think this one was a boy and I was right there.

Am I the only one who hasn't had the nesting instinct :blush: I haven't had any inclination to do a sudden spring clean (much to Chris's disappointment) :rofl:

I remember when I did with Caitlin but haven't had anything with this one :( xx


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :rofl: Love it - chicken pox for breakfast! Kids are wonderful :)
> 
> I love having a good clear-out too Donna - makes me feel so much better!
> 
> LOL My mom says Peanut's a boy, too! :) We'll just have to wait and see, won't we? :rofl:

Well as my mom says it's either a boy or a girl cause if it came out a baby rabbit we'd be worried :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: EXACTLY!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## insomnimama

I envy all of you that have put your car seats in; I have a little car (subcompact type) and am deathly afraid that the travel system I bought won't fit in. :hissy: I like it so much that I don't want to try it out for fear it won't fit and I'll have to find something else :rofl: I've decided that 37 weeks is my deadline (2 weeks before section) so I'll have to get it sorted out soon...


----------



## lauriech

Morning girls!

Sorry I haven't been on much. I do pop in to update the thread now and again and try to write a quick message but get distracted!!!

I haven't read all posts so sorry if I've missed things...

I've been nesting again! :blush: I've touched up the paint work in the kitchen, started re-painting the hallway but it got too muc so OH took over for me and I'm on here now!!!

Donna - thanks for asking how I slept but I now dread going to bed. I can't lie on my back as it hurts (think it's the weight of Bambino?), obviously can't lie on my front :dohh: and it kills on my sides - my hips are agony!!!! AND...I need to wee every five mins :cry: so no, I don't sleep well!!! BUT seeing as I'm 37 weeks tomorrow I've started eviction even though I'm in pain - me and OH :sex: this morning, ha ha (sorry TMI I know!). I'm sending him out for pineapple and a curry later, he he!!! Off to get some raspberry leaf tea tomorrow too!!!! Been bouncing on my ball too!

Donna - how are you hun? Is little Harley behaving?

Anna - how's work going? How are you feeling?

Kelly - how are you hun? I read you're really suffering? How's things?

Maya - are you around today? How are you?

Sal - how are you? Glad everything was ok! Did you find ou whether your mw see's you weekly from 36 weeks?

Vic - sorry to hear you're not feeling well hun. Rest up today!

Sorry if I've missed anyone but I haven't read all posts. Hope you're all ok!

xxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Laurie, sorry to hear your not getting much sleep hun, I know exactly what you mean about the aches and pains. I find that having a bath before bed and taking some coedine help. Why don't you try that?

Wish I could try eviction! Only gotta wait another 2 weeks! Its way too far away! :( I've been ordering oils etc off the internet which help during and possibly induce labour. From 37 weeks Im going to be bouncing on that ball all day lol and I'm going to walk to the high heavens even if it kills me!

I'm determined to get him out asap. Hopefully the midwife will advise me on Tue if I can have an early sweep still with having a home birth, I really hope so. If I knew how to do it myself I possibly would.

I slept alot better last night thanks hun, hopefully will have another good night tonight xx


----------



## dippy dee

laurie hun i'm sorry to hear you are not sleeping well, fingers crossed eviction works and your lo is in your arms soon, this feb lot of babies are very naughty i've decided if they aren't arriving early then they are causing us pain :cry:
I'm ok hun thankyou i've got a scan tomorrow to see how big harley is measuring and i think they are going to bring my section date forwads to between the 10th of feb and the 24th feb so not long now i'm just going to kill a consultant if they say they won't bring it forwads as he's so soddin big it's killing me :cry: but for now he's behaving and not trying to escape.

Kelly fingers crossed you can have an early sweep i can't see why you can't still have one hun, :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> Kelly fingers crossed you can have an early sweep i can't see why you can't still have one hun, :hug:

Thanks hun, is a sweep classed as an induction? Coz another MW told me that if I had to be induced I would have to go into hospital. I'm not sure if a sweep is classed as being induced?? :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> Kelly fingers crossed you can have an early sweep i can't see why you can't still have one hun, :hug:
> 
> Thanks hun, is a sweep classed as an induction? Coz another MW told me that if I had to be induced I would have to go into hospital. I'm not sure if a sweep is classed as being induced?? :blush:Click to expand...

I wouldn't think it's classed as one, i think they class induction as needing the drip or pessarys (sp?) and possibly breaking of the waters if no contractions are present. I think a sweep is just classed as an internal well i'd class it as one. :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks hun :) :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Laurie :hugs: Wish you were sleeping better sweetie - but as you said, eviction looms for your LO! Still 2 weeks till I can issue an eviction notice to Peanut though.... and my mom keeps saying she wants to visit as brand-new a Peanut as she can on Feb. 28th :rofl: So I might be in trouble if I evict Peanut TOO early :blush:

Kelly, hope the light popping up on the car dash is nothing to worry about - but yes, it's a good idea to bring it along to the garage to check.

I've not been having much in the way of nesting going on, more's the pity. Most of it is centered around Peanut's things, and not the state of the house in general... although I get a feeling it really will hit me when I'm not at work any more. (By the way Laurie, I can now say it's a week on Friday till I finish! :happydance: 10 more workdays to go, and 3 of those are 12pm finishes!!) I'm really hoping that the nesting instinct kicks in big time in my 3 weeks off before Peanut's due date - and that Peanut obliges by giving me a WEE bit of time to get some nesting done before arriving! :rofl:

We don't really have a strong feeling either way as to whether Peanut is a boy or a girl -- we joke that P is a boy because we took a LONG time to decide on a boy's name. Having a boy would be pretty special too, since he would be the first grandson on either side of our families (my sister has a 2yr old girl and another girl on the way - Chris's brother has a teenage girl). But we would be equally as over the moon and delighted if Peanut were a girl.... so I can honestly say it doesn't matter to us either way. I know it sounds like a HUGE cliche, but really as long as Peanut is healthy and well, that's all that matters to us (oh, and isn't a rabbit, like Donna's mum says! :rofl: )

Chris is doing the dishes now while I sit and rest - how lucky I am to have him!! He's been amazing all pregnancy. Think it won't be long and we'll get cracking on the little bits left to do in Peanut's room :happydance: and I MIGHT get him to take a bump photo today (see Maya, I haven't forgotten! LOL)

xoxox


----------



## lauriech

Hey Donna, Anna and Kelly!

Kelly - an induction isn't a sweep. As far as I'm aware, a sweep/stretch is when a mw or consultant puts their finger/s in your cervix and stretches it and sweeps the bag the amniotic fluid and baby is in?

An induction (as Donna says) is where they get your labour started and most hospitals won't do this til well past 41 weeks (I think). I could be completely wrong on both counts though?

I've been told that if I have to be induced I will have to go to the main hospital, not the birthing centre but I'm going to ask about that at the birthing centre (just to check), hence why I've issued an eviction notice!!!! I'm so set against it but the main thing is that bambino is ok!

Anna - only 10 working days - that'll fly by now and yes, I bet your nesting instinct will kick in as soon as you're on mat leave! AND 3 half days...wohoo! How is work? Are they looking after you as my work didn't before I finished. Selfish gits!!! Ha ha. When is your baby shower?

Donna - good luck at your scan hun! Hope they let you have your c-section a bit earlier. If they bring it forward to the 10th Feb, you'll only have 23 days til you meet Harley!!!!! Wohoo!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Laurie, they're looking after me EXACTLY as your work didn't! (ha, ha). I'm sat in a little office with a lovely view out the window, and get to work as quickly or as slowly as I like. I can count on one hand the number of times I've had to talk to a customer, too - so nice and non-stressful. Getting to leave work at 12pm for appointments is good too!

Baby shower is a week today - am getting excited! :happydance: I know it's not done often here in the UK, but I think my work friends were aware that I would be missing out on one with the women in my family, so wanted to make me feel less homesick :)

I have raspberry leaf tea in the cupboard, but haven't started taking it yet - when should I, do you think, and how much? :dohh: I'm just SO organized, aren't I.


----------



## dippy dee

anna we need to see a bump pic of you lets see how much peanut's grown, glad to hear chris is doing the washing up. :hugs:

Omg laurie i've not done the days count down for a few days :happydance: between 23 and44 days till my not so little man is here :happydance: wow i feel better now :rofl:

Well i've just been sat and bossed jon around as i wanted my front room changing around ready for fitting harleys stuff in it so he's just lugged everything around for me and now it looks lovely and whats more he said i can have a swing for harley :happydance: so i'll be getting one on tuesday or wednesday, just remembered it'll be tuesday as my mom is ion having a colonoscopy to see if there are any more tumours up there.

I've just got the kitchen and bathroom to rip apart and clean before harley is born and i also need to track some new born coat hangers down as i've ran out ( spoilt child has to much :rofl:) 
it's really strange as today i've felt different, more calm before i've been worried and panicing about my section and loads of other stuff and i've also been in a lot of pain but today is wierd even the pains i get if i start to do things haven't bothered me as much it's like my body has accepted things, so i'm feeling good about things for now :hugs:


----------



## Vivanco

Thought my fellow Feb mummies should be treated to the first glimpse of my little fella, with his big sister having their first ever cuddle x :happydance: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Samuel and Georgia.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## dippy dee

Omg debs he's so beautiful, i'm so glad he's home xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Debs he is absolutely gorgeous I bet your on :cloud9: well done hun xx


----------



## lauriech

Awww - Debs! Both Georgia and Samuel are gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Samuel & Georgia are so cute!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Debs! How utterly gorgeous Georgia and Samuel are - what a photo to treasure; the first cuddle of many!
So, so happy you're all home together now :hug:


----------



## Hevz

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....he's lurvly and look at that proud big sister face:cloud9:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray! The nursery is now completely finished! :happydance: We put up the pictures and the border today - all ready!
 



Attached Files:







Room 1 P.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 14









Room 2 P.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 15









Room 3 P.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dippy dee

i can't belive it'll be me putting a pic up of harley soon :happydance:

How are we tonight girls? I'm off to bed in a min as i'm shattered and feel like i could sleep for a week, but my little man is to be at school for 8.45 so i'll put sleeping for a week on hold for a while :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

anna that nursery is amazing, i want a nursery now :hissy:


----------



## pinkmummy

Anna its lovely! :D Well done I love the colours too! :D Will have to get our nursery finished so we can get piccies up :D xxx


----------



## dippy dee

i could of had a nursery but that would of meant karlum and jack sharing a room and that is 1 big bad idea as they are terrible together and would wake each other up so i am putting harley in with jack when he's a bit older, i'm doing their room in an under water theme and i've also put a tropical fish tank in the room that's full of bright coloured fish, i've made most of the furnishings for it and only have a little bit to do in there, i'll have to get it finished so i can pop some pics up for you to see.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Donna, that sounds fantastic! Can't wait to see those photos!


----------



## insomnimama

Such a great nursery, Anna!


----------



## Angelface

lovely nursery anna!! i'll have to stick mine up when the rooms tidy lol...

Viv- What a proud moment for you, lovely pic!! xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaaw Debs!! What a gorgeous little man! You must be so proud! He is absolutely gorgeous!! And your daughter too! So chuffed! What a beautiful family! :)

Anna - Nursery looks lovely!! You've done fab getting it all finished in time! 

Hope everyones well.. Sorry havent been on today... Its half 1 in the morning and Im wide awake as I was very sick earlier and slept from about 8-12... So now Im restless and going over and over in my head how on earth I've managed to put on 4stone 4lbs in 9 months!!!!!!! YES.... You heard me right girls!! Im officially a fatty!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

You are NOT a fatty, Maya! :hugs: You look fantastic in your bump photo. The weight will tend to drop off when LO is here - you're a yummy mummy, don't forget that! :hugs:

Thanks girls - Chris and I are chuffed that Peanut's nursery is finally totally finished, and we just sat in there for a while last night smiling madly at each other. Really hits home now that in less than 2 weeks we're considered full term, and in less than 7 weeks at the MOST, Peanut will be snuggled in our arms. Feels like only yesterday the 2 of us were looking at a positive pregnancy test and hugging each other while we cried happy tears.... and now our little one is almost here! :cloud9:

Only room in the house left to get sorted is our room -- always seems like the last one! :rofl: Oh well, 1/2 day at work today cause I have a physio appointment, so will see how I feel when I get home frome that, and maybe we'll tackle the organizing in there.

10 more workdays... 10 more workdays... (well, more like 7 1/2 if you count the fact that today and Friday I finish at 12pm and again a week on Thursday! :rofl: Anything to get me through the day, eh?)

Now it's waddle off to work time for me.... have a good day girls, and will catch up with you all later when I'm home :friends:
xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww Anna, I cant believe how quick the times going and you've only got 10 Days left in work!! It'll go so quickly now!! Thankyou for reassuring me that Im not a fatty... Although Im sure that is about twice as much as you're meant to put on in pregnancy...!!! Eeeek!! Oh well... Im all ready for lots of walks once babys here!! have a good day in work anyway and hope physio goes well later, and that you manage to tackle your bedroom! 

Big Hugs x x x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

10 days! Wow Anna it really is flying over! :) Hope everything goes ok at your physio appointment today :hugs:

Maya - you are not fat! Believe me that bump is gorgeous and neat it just looks like your gonna have a big baby :lol: lol only joking hun :hugs:

Didn't sleep too good again last night :( My left hip was in absolute agony :( I couldn't lie on it but it was aching if I laid on my right one :(
I was doing my hair and make up this morning (yes I found the urge to do it! :D ) and I heard a bag outside on the road and then heard a yelp looked outside and a dog was limping across the road :( poor thing. The car taht had hit it just drove straight off! By the time I chucked some clothes on (coz it was chucking it down) and went outside the dog had gone :( I really hope its ok. I don't recognise it from round here though, but it was really really dark this morning, in fact it still is!!

Me and Caitlin will be going to Morrisons with my mum and dad. We need some cereal, rabbit food and milk. Will then have my dinner at my mum and dads and get my dad to drop me off at home so I can get some washing done and laundry put away.

Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Maya you are NOT a fatty you are a scrummy yummy mummy, don't worry about the weight you have put on as most of it is baby placenta waters and your boob's, when my waters went with jack i must of lost a stone straight away, my belly deflated in front of my eyes, i dread to see how much i've put on :-S
Anna i love the count down to your mat leave as it helps my preg time fly by, Hope you have a nice time at physio. Did you get a bump pic???????

Well i'm nesting yet again this morning and then off to hospital this afternoon, it's my last scan today i can't wait to see him i think they are going to say he's a 6lb baby today. Off to get karlum ready for school xx


----------



## dippy dee

Kelly you've just reminded me i need milk from the shop, sorry to hear you had a bad nights sleep it's getting beyond a joke for you now isn't it hun? I hope you manage to relax today and don't over do it.
Well jon has just took our car into the garage for the brakes to be done and a full check on it, then he says he'll put the car seat base in it, also he said after my scan etc today that we can go and get harley a baby swing :happydance: i knew i'd get around him.

Hope you girls all have a nice day i'll be on and off of here till 1 and then i'll let you all know what a giant he is when we get back :hug:


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all! Well, school's cancelled today and I'm just waiting to see if work will be cancelled as well or if I'll have to chime in from home on the phone. We had an all-day meeting scheduled but with a big storm last night we'll have to see what happens... 

Sorry bout the lack of sleep, Kelly, I know how miserable that is. :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

hi insomnimama did work call? Hope insomniakid is not running you round to much.

Well girls i'm off for my scan to see how big my little monster is xx


----------



## claire1978

Hi,

How is everyone? I woke up this am with my ribs aching and the top of my back sort of behind my ribs which is weird, also my hips but that might be where I lay on my side and then have to turn over coz loose feeling! I think my bump has dropped more, I feel quite uncomfy and Ive just been to the loo and had squits (sorry tmi), I also went yesterday and Im NEVER that regular :blush:

The last two Te=uesdays have been quite eventful and ended up with a trip to the hospital, 2 weeks ago I crashed my car and had to go by ambulance to the hosp to be monitored and last Tues my little girl put a toy bead up her nose :dohh:, Ive always been a 3rd time lucky sort of person so Im wondering what 2moz will bring, hopefully in hosp having my baby (a girl can wish :happydance:)

Right Im gonna go and do lunch now coz Im starving


----------



## insomnimama

Hey Dippy... I called work and we're going to play it by ear- my boss is going into the office to see who makes it into work. If everyone else makes it I will take Insomnikid in with me and we'll do the meeting; otherwise I'll work from home.


----------



## sophie7286

Hello,

I'm Sophie 22 (23 in 3 weeks) Engaged to Daniel 23, Mummy to Izzy 2 and expecting our second 12th Feb 2009. We are having a little boy :)

Sorry i'm late in joining lol not much time left.. but its be lovely to get to know you!

Sophie 36+4


----------



## lauriech

Afternoon Girlies!

How are you all? I've had a quick flick through the thread to try and keep up but forgive me if I miss someone/something!

Donna - you keep up with everyone...how do you manage it? How are you hun?

Kelly - sorry to hear you're not sleeping well either! It' not nice is it. 

Maya - you're not a fatty at all....you're gorgeous hun! I've put on about the same as you in the last year so I know how it feels!

I've been to town this morning to do a few bits. Bought some raspberry leaf tea and had a cup - how many are you meant to drink each day? Bear in mind I'm 37 weeks today and it's the first time I've started drinking it!

I spent a fortune as well :dohh: how I'm gonna manage on SMP I don't know! I only bought things I needed as well! I was on my way back to the car and ended up in pain on the left side of my bump - I could hardly walk :cry: I spoke to Simon at lunch to come with me next time to get fitted for nursing bras 'just in case' and he's agreed but I know he doesn't want to!!!

I'm not sure if you girls read the first page anymore but I've added loads of new people these last few days! There's now 21 yellow bumps, 28 boys and 25 girls (I think!).

Sal - haven't seen you on much hun? I'm now going to the birthing centre for my antenatal appointments as the mw's here are useless...AND...I'm going to be seen weekly thank god. They were so helpful on the phone this morning and I'm having a tour (hopefully) too!!!!! :wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon girls :D 

Hope you're all good! You've been a chatty bunch this weekend. Took me forever to read all the posts I've missed lol! Over 200 pages now... I wonder how many we'll have by the time all our LO's are here?!?! 

Anyways, I hope I don't miss anyone out...

Dee, Good luck at your appointment today hun! Fingers crossed Harley is a healthy weight :D You make sure to tell him that he can't make the great escape yet... Wait til mummy is at least full term or the section date Mr :gun: Aww, Karlum sounds like a doll! :rofl: Chicken pox for breakfast? I love it! It's too cute! I would have been on the floor in stitches! Check you out and your nesting! My nesting instinct has vanished! If you want, you can come do my housework...? If you don't ask you don't get lol! 

Kelly, I'm sorry to hear your backs been playing you up hun! It's about time you had a break and got a decent nights sleep :hugs: I have a similar travel system to you. Mines the lemongrass one :D I love it! After I got mine Toys R Us brought out the 'I love my bear' Graco Travel System and I was gutted! Still like mine lots though :D 

Insomnimama, I'm really glad Insomnikid had a good party! I want party foodn now... It's some of the best kinds of food! Not long at all left in work for you now is it? Hopefully today is an easy day for you as well as the next couple! Must have been one bad storm! 

Anna, The nursery is fab! It looks really good :D I've been thinking about buying a thermometer to make sure it's not too hot or cold for Evie too! Will have to go shopping for one on Friday I think! We need to get one of the mirrors too. It's on the list of things to get but, we keep forgetting about it :dohh: Will be sure to remember it on Friday! I'm still convinced that your LO is a girl but, as Kelly said, I'm usually wrong lol! I was convinced Evie was a boy and definitely got that one wrong :rofl: Can't believe it's only 10 more days in work left for you! how fast has that gone?!?! Hope they help you at your physio appointment today and I hope they don't do anything that brings on labour... We don't want that yet for another few weeks! Let us know how you get on :hugs: Oh and before I forget, if you're going to start drinking raspberry leaf tea, it can't hurt to do it now. I'm on 2 cups a day until I get to 36 weeks. I'll be upping it to 3 a day at 36 weeks then 4 at 38 weeks and will carry on that way until Evie shows up :D It's yummy :D

Laurie, I'm sorry to hear you havent been sleeping well and are in pain hun! I know the feeling :( 37 weeks now though hun! Let the eviction begin! Hopefully it wont be too much longer for you and you'll be able to get some form of decent sleep :hugs: I've not found out yet about whether we get seen weekly at 36 weeks but, I have an antenatal appointment tomorrow, so will ask then :D I'm going to try and find out about getting a tour of the birthing centre too... If I don't forget :dohh: 

Debs, Samuel is absolutely gorgeous! I can't imagine how happy and relieved you must be to have your handsome little man at home with you now :happydance: Georgia looks so proud bless her! You have beautiful LO's :cloud9: :hugs:

Maya, you are not a fatty misses! You've put on 4st and look bloody gorgeous whilst I've probably put that much on and look like a troll :rofl: Sorry to hear about the poor nights sleep you've been getting too... and getting up 7 times in one night is pretty impressive!!! I dread to think about how many times I get up in the night and its probably not even half that! Thank goodness we can nap during the day eh... I think I'm due for one soon :sleep: Fingers crossed it wont be much longer and your LO will be here and you can sleep better and wont be so achy :hugs:

Claire, You never know hun! It could be you tomorrow... I'm going to be watching for any posts on you going into labour now... Lol! You're so lucky you're full term... Still... Only 2 weeks 1 day until I can (hopefully) start to get things moving and get baby out!!! 

I've had a nice relaxing weekend and have done pretty much bugger all... I'm going to stick to that today too as I'm absoluetly shattered! I'm going to go for a lie down and feel the bump move :D She's all feet, hands and bums these days and its awesome to watch :) I love it :cloud9:

Phew thats a bit long isn't it... 

Sorry if I missed anyone and I hope you're all good! 

Lots of love and :hug: to all Feb Mummies :D


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm still here Laurie, just been lurking loads this weekend lol... I'm glad you got everything sorted out with your antenatal appointments hun! Do you know who your MW is yet? The ones I saw there on Friday night were all fab :D I hope they're all on duty when I go into labour lol :D

How are you hun? xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls guess what he weighs 5lb10 already no wonder i hurt so much :cry:
So they've bought my section date forwads by a week but i've been warned he will be a 10lb'er so now section date is 17th feb :happydance: so 4 weeks tomoz for me :happydance:

Laurie i don't know how i keep up i think i spend to much time on here and also tbh i cheat :blush: if there's a few pages i need to read i take notes so i don't miss anything :rofl: how sad am i :blush:

Sal i'll be round in ten mins :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Crikey Donna, what are you feeding that little man :rofl: Not long to go now misses!!! EEEK! 

Laurie, I think if you start drinking 2 for a few days and see how you get on, then up it to 3 or 4 when you get to 38 weeks you should be fine! The BH's I get sometimes are quite bad but, don't know if thats because of the tea or just getting ready for the big day!

I wonder if the tablets are any good to take... It might be easier just swallowing a tablet than having to drink the tea... Sometimes I get a bit fed up and think 'Oh god, time for my tea again....' lol... Daft eh! 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Crikey Donna, what are you feeding that little man :rofl: Not long to go now misses!!! EEEK!
> 
> Laurie, I think if you start drinking 2 for a few days and see how you get on, then up it to 3 or 4 when you get to 38 weeks you should be fine! The BH's I get sometimes are quite bad but, don't know if thats because of the tea or just getting ready for the big day!
> 
> I wonder if the tablets are any good to take... It might be easier just swallowing a tablet than having to drink the tea... Sometimes I get a bit fed up and think 'Oh god, time for my tea again....' lol... Daft eh!
> 
> xxx

Rump steak and chips :rofl: god i wish, i feel hungry now :rofl: i am so excited but also pee'd off as i have to do all my baby bag again and put even bigger baby clothes in it :hissy:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I suppose it will give you something to do while you're still nesting... In the mean time, I hope he doesn't grow much more hun! 

God I would kill for rump steak and chips... Medium rare please :D


----------



## dippy dee

don't i really could eat it but the past couple of times i've had it it's had to be well done and i so want a medium rare steak, oooooo with onion rings and mushrooms and a corn on the cob.
They think he will grow at a rate of just under a lb a week so he's going to be a right porker, i got a scan pic of him and no wonder my ribs are killing he's not curled up in a ball the little sod is kneeling up on my ribs instead OUCH. i also wanted one of just his feet as i think they are so cute but as she went to freeze the pic the lil sod moved so i didn't get one like that.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Aww no! I love looking at scan pics of feet :D I'm gonna hunt for one of Evie's now... It's a good job he'll be here in just over 4 weeks if its just under 1lb a week. Hopefully you should get away with 0-3 month stuff! 

I Haven't had steak whilst pregnant as I only like it medium rare :cry: I think thats what I'll do for my birthday... Go out for a nice meal and have that :D Mmmm yummy... God you've started something now misses! 

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v799/44/30/662645425/n662645425_1572294_4162.jpg

In the bottom half of the pic is one of her feet :D I love little tiny feet! They're so cute!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

To Laurie... :happydance:

HAPPY FULL TERM TO YOOOUUUU,
HAPPY FULL TERM TO YOUUUUUU, 
HAPPY FULL TERM DEAR LAURIEEEE..
HAPPY FULL TERM TO YOUUUUUU!!!

YIPPEEEEE... LET THE EVICTION BEGIN......

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*HAPPY FULL TERM, LAURIE!!!!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxox​*


----------



## pookies24feb09

*Happy Full Term Laurie  XXX​*

Crikey thats big... :S


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy full term Laurie!! :D

Im gonna mention to my MW tomorrow to see what she recommends. 

Feeling really tired now :( Going to go and get in a nice relaxing bath soon and have a weigh watchers chocolate brownie dessert mmmmmmmmmmmm lushhhhh. Will have a raspberry leaf tea before bed and curl up with my hot water bottle.

Will catch up with you all tomorrow coz Im in the house pottering about all day and Caitlins at Chris's mums so I dont need to worry about entertaining her :)

Night night everyone have a good one :) xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

What a day it's been here in our little corner!!! :hugs: Missed you girls today.

Physio went well; been given a belt to wear (although it's VERY uncomfortable) and some leg exercises to do to help my mobility. Fingers crossed it helps!

Donna - glad everything went well at your scan today; what a little chunker Harley is! :hugs: Happy they've moved your section date forward - how exciting to think that in 4 weeks you'll be cuddling him!!!!!! :happydance: Mmmmmmmm steak and chips sounds HEAVENLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How I love steak.....

Sal - How you feeling today, sweetie?? :hugs: That foot photo of Evie's is just so adorable!!! There's just something about baby feet, isn't there? :)

Laurie - Thank you - we're delighted with how the nursery looks; we keep stopping in the hallway as we pass and admiring it :) Thanks also for the advice on the raspberry leaf tea; at least now I know how much of it I should be drinking!! Think I'm going to try my first cup of raspberry leaf tea tonight, IF I can remember to take it! :dohh: I'm a bit forgetful these days. Happy full term!!!!

Claire - I'm with Sal; I'm going to be keeping my eyes peeled for you going into labour - won't be long for you now hun!

Insomnimama - how was the snow? Really bad? Whereabouts are you in Canada; makes me homesick! I'm a Montreal girl :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: :hug: :hug: Hope you feel better soon Kelly - sleep well, sweetie.


----------



## pinkmummy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Physio went well; been given a belt to wear (although it's VERY uncomfortable) and some leg exercises to do to help my mobility. Fingers crossed it helps!

Does the belt have 3 straps to go under your bump hun? Mine is so uncomfortable too. The physio told me to only wear it when I was standing up but I need to sit down to get in the car and then Im in agony with it digging in :( Silly really coz Im not gonna be walking the streets all day just to wear the belt, but then again I can't take it off and on everytime I sit down or stand up :( :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

No, this is just one strap that goes under my bump - I was told to wear it all the time, even when I sleep! It's not comfy at all - I'm just hoping it will get comfier as I get used to it. (have taken it off now, I'm ashamed to admit :blush: )


----------



## pinkmummy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> No, this is just one strap that goes under my bump - I was told to wear it all the time, even when I sleep! It's not comfy at all - I'm just hoping it will get comfier as I get used to it. (have taken it off now, I'm ashamed to admit :blush: )

I know exactly what you mean hun Im the same with mine :( It doesnt seem to have helped I will try again tomorrow :blush:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I hope the belt and exercises help hun! I've not asked about seeing a physio... I don't know how much good it would do with only just over a month to go... I'm sure I can cope for another 7 weeks MAX :D Baby feet are soooooo cute :cloud9: Looking at my scan pics makes me want Evie here more! I cant wait for her to get here so I can kiss and cuddle her :cloud9: 

Kelly, I hope you have a nice bath! I'm off for one in a bit! I cant wait to chill out and get into my pjs :D Hope you sleep well tonight hun :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Just thought I'd let you ladies in on this offer first :happydance:

I just recieved an email (in my junk) and I usually just delete them all but today I have been unsubscribing from them all. 

Anyway I opened this email to get £35 worth of vouchers for Burger King! 

I wasn't too bothered coz I don't really like Burger King, but I entered my details (only need your DOB) and it opened up in another page loads of vouchers.

There is vouchers such as:


Buy 1 Get 1 Free on Angus Burgers x2
Buy 1 Get 1 Free on Whopper or Bacon Double Cheeseburgers x2
Free Fries and Drink when you buy an adult burger x2
Buy 1 Get 1 Free on Sweet Chilli Royale or Chicken Royale x1
Buy an adult meal and get a kids meal free x1
Free BK Bacon Butty with any drink purchased x1
Buy 1 Get 1 Free cumberland Sausage butty x1
Buy 1 Get 1 Free BK Fusions (or available dessert) x1
Free drink and hash browns with any breakfast butty purchased x1

These are all printed on 1 a4 sheet :) If your interested here is the link.

https://www.burgerking.co.uk/offers


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooo burger king now if there were vouchers for kfc i'd be there 24/7 :rofl:
Anna i had the same belt as you when i was preg with karlum and i know what you mean about being uncomfortable but my physio used to say if it's uncomfortable then at least i'm now thinking about the pain, god knows but i feel for you girls, my hips keep klicking and popping about and they hurt so much but 4 weeks :happydance:

Kelly i hope you get a better sleep hun :hugs:

I need jon to take me for a meal to our favorite place for a meal, i think we'll go the week before having harley without the kids so we can have 10 mins peace bafore the madness starts.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thanks for that Kelly :D I love burger king... You'd never be able to tell either by looking at me :rofl: 

Dee the idea for going out for a meal before the baby arrives is a good idea :D I think I'm gonna steal that one! I'd go to my favourite place but, someone I know got food poisoning from there the other week :(


----------



## claire1978

caitlinsmummy said:


> Just thought I'd let you ladies in on this offer first :happydance:
> 
> I just recieved an email (in my junk) and I usually just delete them all but today I have been unsubscribing from them all.
> 
> Anyway I opened this email to get £35 worth of vouchers for Burger King!
> 
> I wasn't too bothered coz I don't really like Burger King, but I entered my details (only need your DOB) and it opened up in another page loads of vouchers.
> 
> There is vouchers such as:
> 
> 
> Buy 1 Get 1 Free on Angus Burgers x2
> Buy 1 Get 1 Free on Whopper or Bacon Double Cheeseburgers x2
> Free Fries and Drink when you buy an adult burger x2
> Buy 1 Get 1 Free on Sweet Chilli Royale or Chicken Royale x1
> Buy an adult meal and get a kids meal free x1
> Free BK Bacon Butty with any drink purchased x1
> Buy 1 Get 1 Free cumberland Sausage butty x1
> Buy 1 Get 1 Free BK Fusions (or available dessert) x1
> Free drink and hash browns with any breakfast butty purchased x1
> 
> These are all printed on 1 a4 sheet :) If your interested here is the link.
> 
> https://www.burgerking.co.uk/offers


I got that email the other day, we dont have burger king very often tho, it would be good if it was kfc, thats what were having 2nite, yummy


----------



## pookies24feb09

I love the wrapstars KFC do... And the twisters...Mmmm :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmmmmmmmmm KFC...... Someone please get me a towel, I'm drooling! :rofl:


----------



## claire1978

Ive asked hubby to get some hot rods from kfc coz abit of spice might get things going for me and we have :sex: on the agends for 2nite, come on little man, I wanna meet u 2moz please or asap


----------



## dippy dee

Good luck claire i hope your little man appears soon for you, xx
Sal we've got a place by us that i love it's an all you can eat resturant they do steak, fish, chicken etc and best of all there's all you can eat chocolate fudge cake, and loads of other puddings mmmmmmmmmmm i love that place it's called taybarns mmmmmmm 
If it's just me and jon we go to the cherry tree as they do amazing food and we have a little quiet spot in the corner where we can sit, eat play footsie and be like young newly lovers and not an old married couple lol

So i'm now in a panic thinking what do i need to get done b4 harley is born, my mind has just decided to say WHAT only 4 weeks why didn't some one tell me?
Jon just came in and announced " this time in 4 weeks we'll be sat filling our faces n having sex ", when i asked why he said as i will be fasting on the night and no sex for a few weeks after section, i like his way of thinking.


----------



## pookies24feb09

I miss pre-pregnancy sex... Sorry if thats TMI but, it's so much more awkward now... especially if we're :sex: and Evie starts wriggling... It completely puts me off and I end up in giggles :rofl: I don't think Mike finds it as funny as I do lol!

Claire, I hope things get moving for you soon hun... Fingers crossed the hot rods work :D 

Dee, all you can eat chocolate fudge cake sounds sooo good... I want chocolate now...

Anna, I think I'm drooling too... Yep... definitely need chocolate!


----------



## Angelface

pookies24feb09 said:


> I miss pre-pregnancy sex... Sorry if thats TMI but, it's so much more awkward now... especially if we're :sex: and Evie starts wriggling... It completely puts me off and I end up in giggles :rofl:


im soooo with u on this one hun!!! i miss sex all together!!! We used to be at it like rabbits.. specially getting comfortable during sex... lol ohhh hurry up baby!!! lol x


----------



## pookies24feb09

GET A MOVE ON BABIES!!! Should be interesting to see how we manage when we use it as one of our eviction methods :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

i want pre pregnancy sex, we to were like rabbits anywhere and everywhere as long as lo's weren't with us, now i'm on a sex ban ( kind of hehe) but i'd still have fudge cake if there was a choice. xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'll take the pre-pregnancy sex THEN the chocolate fudge cake please :D 

Eeeek I have to have my 28 week bloods done again tomorrow... At 35 weeks :rofl: You think I can get away with putting it off for say the next 5 weeks? :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! Who's got CAKE!!! :cake: :rofl:

I'm into single digits left at work! :happydance: Bit pointless to keep going on about it, but oh well :rofl:

Had a restless night last night as Peanut has decided to be quieter than usual, so am off to drink some cold orange juice and eat some ceral to wake baby up.

Have a good day my lovelies - will catch up with you all when I'm home from aquanatal tonight. :friends:


----------



## sammie18

I went and bought cake mix lol I cant wait to make it!! Ive been craving it lol Have a good day at work!! :) Its only 12:31am here haha so i guess i can say morning


----------



## lauriech

Morning girls!

Gotta be quick as I'm off to the birthing centre this morning for a tour and to have a WEEKLY antenatal appointment - how sad getting excited over an antenantal appointment!!!! Typically MY mw rang last night to say she's back now (she's been off sick for ages) and to find out when she next needed to see me! I told her I was going to the birthing centre now and she told me to go NEXT week at 38 weeks and two weeks later at 40 weeks - I didn't tell her I'd be going weekly from today!

Sorry rant over!

Hello to Maya, Kelly, Sal, Anna, Donna, Claire etc! Sorry I don't have much time but have only just read that you all wished me Happy Full Term yesterday - thank you girls! Will chat later when I'm back! 

Sal - what time are you at the birthing centre today? My appointment is 10.30! Come and have a tour with me!!

Speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

*Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term to Maya,
Happy Full Term to You!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*​


----------



## Plumfairy

Thankyou lovely!! Wow It doesnt seem real, but now its in BIG PINK WRITING I know it must be!!! :D Yippeeeeeeee!!!!! 

Hope all goes well antenatal and hope the tour is a success! :) 

Lots of love 

x x x x x


----------



## sammie18

Only 12 DAYS till feb!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Mmmmmm KFC ... I love KFC ... would be better if the vouchers were KFC. Although I have been eating alot of McDonalds lately! :D So they would be good too!

Didn't sleep too bad last night, woke up in the middle of the nigth with BH again and went to the loo took about 30 mins to fall asleep which wasn't too bad.

Got the MW coming out today for a check up. Gonna ask her if she can still give me an early sweep with my having a home birth.

Not got anything planned for today, if I get bored I may go for a ride out in the car to a friends or something, see how I feel.

Hope everyone's ok :)

Anna - well done on being in single digits! Bet you can't wait, at least you've got something else to look forward to rather tahn counting the days until you meet Peanut now! :)

Maya - Happy Full term hunni :) Bet your so pleased, have you started eviction yet? :lol: xx


----------



## Plumfairy

If running around like a loony trying to get things finished means have I started eviction, then yes... Been doing lots of that! I might venture out for a little walk down the beach later, see if that helps get things moving... But I'll probably walk ten steps and get back in the car and want to go home!! :)


----------



## insomnimama

Happy full term Maya! I'm right behind you, but I don't want to rush things along as I have too much to get done in the next couple weeks :rofl: That said Thing Two was torturing me last night (cramps and Braxton Hicks) so I think I probably have around a week left to go before labour kicks in, if Thing Two is anything like Thing One. :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh yes you are right behind me! :) How exciting... Who'll go first I wonder... I had bad cramps etc last night too.. Barely slept as my hips/bum are sooooo painfull!! Out of curiosity, was Insomnikid early, on time or late? Im trying to find out how likely it is I'll go before my due date..!! Reality is I'll probably go 2 weeks over knowing my luck!!!!


----------



## insomnimama

Insomnikid was 10 days early. Apparently this is unusual for first time kids, but I was 10 days early as well (and was the first- well, the only).


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh theres hope then!! :D I just feel totally ready for her now. Wish I had some work to do or something, just to keep busy... But everythings done!


----------



## lauriech

Hey girls,

Back from birthing centre - it's lush in there. So peaceful, relaxed etc! I SOOOOO hope I don't have to be induced as I really don't want to go to the main hospital. I mentioned this to the MW and she said I could go to another hospital which is a little further away if I want to - that was reassuring to know too!

I'm now thinking I might go for a pool birth - it was lush in there!!! You can have music on while you're in there too! I'm quite excited now!

Back to the thread - Maya, Happy Full Term hun! I've had pineapple this morning and just drunk a cup of raspberry leaf tea....I'm gonna get on my ball this afternoon too! Had curry last night but think it needed to be hotter!

Anna - glad you're down to single figures at work now hun. It'll fly by now - it's gone so quick! And cake...mmmmmm. Think I might have to go and buy one or make one later!

Kelly - sorry to hear you're not sleeping well! Hope it's not too much longer hun - we need these babies out, don't we!

I'm sure there's loads of stuff I've missed/forgotten - give me a kick up the backside!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## claire1978

Hi all, I was so hoping I would be today, I had a feeling about 2day but I suppose the day isnt over yet :dohh:

We did the deed last night and straight after I had an almighty period type cramp but nothing in the night, this morning Ive been having the same old pressure and about an hour ago I had a really tight BH cramping, it lasted ages, wasnt very nice

Not sure if anyone else is the same but whilst doing the deed last night it felt as if he was hitting my cervix, it felt much lower than normal, it felt very odd, first time its felt like it for me, in fact it was quite uncomfortable :blush: has this happened to anyone else?

Hope everyone is doing ok 2day :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

claire1978 said:


> Hi all, I was so hoping I would be today, I had a feeling about 2day but I suppose the day isnt over yet :dohh:
> 
> We did the deed last night and straight after I had an almighty period type cramp but nothing in the night, this morning Ive been having the same old pressure and about an hour ago I had a really tight BH cramping, it lasted ages, wasnt very nice
> 
> Not sure if anyone else is the same but whilst doing the deed last night it felt as if he was hitting my cervix, it felt much lower than normal, it felt very odd, first time its felt like it for me, in fact it was quite uncomfortable :blush: has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok 2day :hugs:

Hi Claire,

I don't do the deed often enough to compare :blush: ha ha! It didn't hurt when we did it at the weekend but I think if your cervix has got lower, that's a good sign hun!!!

xxx


----------



## Sharpy

I feel dreadful today - Have been up every 20 minutes throughout the night for a wee - and not just a little wee, it's like I have drank a pint of water in between each one! I feel sick and have a bit of a dodgy tummy! I can feel Bugs head battering my foof and I'm still getting the odd nasty braxton hick! 

My braxton Hicks yesterday were unbearable!

Just want my baby now - hurry up Bug!

Off to read through the last few pages, it seems like everyone has started eviction proceedings!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

Omg wow i just saved us from being on page 2, the thought of it :rofl:

Hi sharpy, i hate the wee thing in the night how i'd kill for 1 night of full sleep before harley arrives :cry: fingers crossed you get a good nights kip tonight. xx

Laurie i'm so glad you liked the birthing center just need to get lo uncomfortable so eviction begins, i doubt you will be long now as these feb babies are so impatient.:hug:

Maya happy full term hun let the eviction begin :hugs:

Anna i am now wanting cake, kfc and i still fancy steak :rofl: is there nothing i don't fancy atm :rofl: I can't belive it's single figures fopr work now :happydance:

Kelly i hope the appointment with mw went ok, let us know what she said about sweep :hugs:

Insomnimama happy full term for tomorrow if i forget to say it in the morning. :hug:

Well girls i am ssssoooooo happy :happydance: i still have it yep i still have the pulling factor :rofl: dh sent me into bike shop to get some parts and i leant on the counter as was so tierd n this wow leather clad man came and asked if he could help me, :saywhat: he then asked if i was married and if i wanted his number :rofl: i'm like HELLO i have a bump the siz3e of everest here and you want to take me out to eat HELL YES as long as i can bring dh and kids :rofl: needless to say he appologised and walked off, but girls i'm now :cloud9: even at 8 months preg i've still got it in me :happydance:
Well i can officially say that this time 4 weeks i'll have a newborn baby harley :happydance: i've just been out and bought some bigger clothes for him so i'm off to wash them and all his stuff again as i did them around 6 weeks ago so want to do them again.
I am so tierd i've just had to spend the day at the cemetry doing 9 graves :cry: there's my mil, fil, 2 bil's, dh nan and grandad, dh uncle and my twins so i am physically and emotionally exhausted so i'm off for a cup of tea and a relax, i'm doing spag bol for tea with tear and share garlic bread mmmmmmmmmmm i could just eat in now half cooked :blush:
If i missed you out then sorry :blush:


----------



## Poppeteer

To the ladies who are getting period pain, so was i and just been told im 2cm dilated, so maybe you are too!!! :happydance::happydance:

Had a sweep which is giving me weird sore bum/period pains so lying in bed catching up on all the posts :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Poppeteer said:


> To the ladies who are getting period pain, so was i and just been told im 2cm dilated, so maybe you are too!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Had a sweep which is giving me weird sore bum/period pains so lying in bed catching up on all the posts :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you hun, hope the sweep works it's magic xx:hug:


----------



## claire1978

Poppeteer said:


> To the ladies who are getting period pain, so was i and just been told im 2cm dilated, so maybe you are too!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Had a sweep which is giving me weird sore bum/period pains so lying in bed catching up on all the posts :hugs:

Ive been having loads of period type pains over the last few days and I have a sore bum aswell, cant really explain it, like pressure or something?? :blush:

Ive been fine all day although been quite busy but Ive just come over all queasy and naseous, I have abit of a headache so Im drinking lots of water, I was heaving earlier but for no reason which was also strange, I hate not feeling right, just feel like crying, Im such a wuss so not sure whats going on with me right now, Im just so uncomfy, I hate moaning about it but I just cant help it


----------



## claire1978

Forgot to say Ive lost abit of my plug again today twice when going to the loo, that hasnt happened for a few days :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Omg wow i just saved us from being on page 2, the thought of it :rofl:
> 
> Hi sharpy, i hate the wee thing in the night how i'd kill for 1 night of full sleep before harley arrives :cry: fingers crossed you get a good nights kip tonight. xx
> 
> Laurie i'm so glad you liked the birthing center just need to get lo uncomfortable so eviction begins, i doubt you will be long now as these feb babies are so impatient.:hug:
> 
> Maya happy full term hun let the eviction begin :hugs:
> 
> Anna i am now wanting cake, kfc and i still fancy steak :rofl: is there nothing i don't fancy atm :rofl: I can't belive it's single figures fopr work now :happydance:
> 
> Kelly i hope the appointment with mw went ok, let us know what she said about sweep :hugs:
> 
> Insomnimama happy full term for tomorrow if i forget to say it in the morning. :hug:
> 
> Well girls i am ssssoooooo happy :happydance: i still have it yep i still have the pulling factor :rofl: dh sent me into bike shop to get some parts and i leant on the counter as was so tierd n this wow leather clad man came and asked if he could help me, :saywhat: he then asked if i was married and if i wanted his number :rofl: i'm like HELLO i have a bump the siz3e of everest here and you want to take me out to eat HELL YES as long as i can bring dh and kids :rofl: needless to say he appologised and walked off, but girls i'm now :cloud9: even at 8 months preg i've still got it in me :happydance:
> Well i can officially say that this time 4 weeks i'll have a newborn baby harley :happydance: i've just been out and bought some bigger clothes for him so i'm off to wash them and all his stuff again as i did them around 6 weeks ago so want to do them again.
> I am so tierd i've just had to spend the day at the cemetry doing 9 graves :cry: there's my mil, fil, 2 bil's, dh nan and grandad, dh uncle and my twins so i am physically and emotionally exhausted so i'm off for a cup of tea and a relax, i'm doing spag bol for tea with tear and share garlic bread mmmmmmmmmmm i could just eat in now half cooked :blush:
> If i missed you out then sorry :blush:

Mmm...I've still got cake on the brain! yum yum!...........mmm...yum yum's, does anyone like them, they're lush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donna - I wish I still got looked at in that way, haha!! Well done you misses! Sorry to hear you've had to visit so many graves :hugs: hope you're ok. I thought you were meant to be on bed rest??? I've not said this before, but I now want my baby! I want to know what he looks like and hold him in my arms! 

xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Same here Laurie.. I just want to know what she looks like!! Its going to be so amazing.. The thought of it makes me so emotional sometimes...!! Awwwwwiiieee!!! :)

Donna - Go you... Dont think anyone would be asking me on a date with this fat belly!!! Sounds like youve been really busy today with going to the cemetry and everything. :hugs: Hope it was ok and not too upsetting. Cant believe Harley will be here in 4 weeks!! You'll probably have him before I have my little one... I just KNOW Im going to be late!!


----------



## sammie18

Ive been 2cm for 5wks LOL :hissy:




Poppeteer said:


> To the ladies who are getting period pain, so was i and just been told im 2cm dilated, so maybe you are too!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Had a sweep which is giving me weird sore bum/period pains so lying in bed catching up on all the posts :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Same here Laurie.. I just want to know what she looks like!! Its going to be so amazing.. The thought of it makes me so emotional sometimes...!! Awwwwwiiieee!!! :)
> 
> Donna - Go you... Dont think anyone would be asking me on a date with this fat belly!!! Sounds like youve been really busy today with going to the cemetry and everything. :hugs: Hope it was ok and not too upsetting. Cant believe Harley will be here in 4 weeks!! You'll probably have him before I have my little one... I just KNOW Im going to be late!!

I think I'm going to be an overdue mummy too! LO's head is still only 1/5 engaged :cry: c'mon Bambino - don't get too comfy in there!! I haven't moaned about it before but I now want to meet my LO!

C'mon LO's..................! 

xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

That doesnt mean anything though misses... Some babys dont even engage until you actually go into labour. Anyway... I thought 1/5 engaged was the most engaged you can get?? My notes say Im 4/5 engaged which is the least amount engaged, if that makes sense...?? Hmm... Will research now...! I've got MW tomorrow so hope she's moved down abit further.. It certainly feels like she's popping out sometimes!!

x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie ssssssshhhhhhhhhh don't tell anyone i'm on bed rest lol, no i had to go do the graves i've neglected the twins lately so had to go take some flowers etc, also there's no way i can do bed rest with 2 lo's running round under my feet and me nesting so i just take it easy and take loads of breaks.

Maya who are you kidding girl? You are beautiful, fingers crossed lo arrives soon, have you any plans for these last few weeks?


----------



## Plumfairy

No plans at all!!!! :hissy: except my mum is coming down from Gloucestershire on friday or saturday to stay until baby is here... I've done all my nesting... All my cupboards are organised.. All furniture had been moved and cleaned behind... Theres nothing left to do, except the day to day jobs, which takes me all of about an hour and then Im bored bored bored for the rest of the day!!! Uuuuuurggghghghg!!!


----------



## sammie18

Hahah I still need to clean but im to lazy to lol I just wanna go back to sleep...Im not sure what i wanna do just yet lol hmmm clean.....sleep....which will it be!


----------



## lauriech

Maya - I'm the same as you hun - 4/5's palpable...1/5 engaged! MW's write it the other way around in your notes! I was gutted when she told me today :cry: C'mon little man!!!

Donna - take it easy lady! I know it's tough but try ok! I hope you don't mind me asking but I didn't know you'd lost twins? I know you've had 9 children (well 9th on the way) - tell us about them if it's ok? I'd love to know! If you'd rather not that's ok too!

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

This week ( week 3-4) i'm washing everythin and i mean everything, i've emptied the boys wardrobes and draws and all of harleys stuff, mine and jons need all washing and ironing ( i hate ironing) and then i'm goping to do the nets and curtains.
Next ( week 2-3)week i'm doing the bathroom and kitchen, and putting last bits in hossy bag, the week after (week 1-2) that i'm going to get my hair done and take the boys out a couple of times to enjoy some special time, then the last week i'm going to be putting my hossy notes and medication together ready, charging batteries for camera and phones and me n jon are going out for a meal as it's valentines week as well, then i intend to PANIC even though i've had 3 sections in the past.

Laurie i lost my twins 7 years ago they were born at 24+3 weeks i had a little girl katie who survived for 27 mins and a little boy connor who died straight after birth :cry: it took me along time after they were burried to go see them so i feel guilty if i miss going for a while. I have another angel baby called hope-eternity who i had when i was 13 and didn't even know i was preg with i had her at 21 weeks at home :cry: and i had a mc last year ( the month b4 i caught with harley) so i've had 12 pregnancies and 8 babies plus harley on the way. I don't mind talking about them if people ask but i don't tell everyone as it's still sore at times :cry:


----------



## sammie18

Awwww Im so sorry dippy dee thats so sad :(


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou sammie, not long for you now hun how are you feeling? Have them pains died down? I thought she would of been here by now she should be nice and comfortable in there. xx


----------



## Poppeteer

Just realised Im getting tightenings and pain every 10-13 mins. They aren't too bad though, and don't want to go in for nothing. How long should i leave it ladies? xx


----------



## claire1978

Poppeteer said:


> Just realised Im getting tightenings and pain every 10-13 mins. They aren't too bad though, and don't want to go in for nothing. How long should i leave it ladies? xx

How far away is the hospital? I would say when they are 5 or 6 mins apart but ring before coz they might have different ideas on it, are they bearable?


----------



## claire1978

Last nite and 2nite I had like a weird tingly feeling in my cervix, doesnt feel that nice really, not sure what it is, I just finished my dinner and had a couple 2gether and now Im aching and getting back ache but not sure if its where Im stuffed and eaten too much, I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## dippy dee

i'd ring and let them know so they are on stand by as labour ward can get quite hectic. How do they feel? are they hurting? Fingers crossed this is it for you hun and the sweep worked it's magic xx


----------



## dippy dee

sorry if this question is tmi but, have you ever had a bath and after getting out you have leaked water from down below? I've put a pad on as my undies were wet through with in seconds, i'm hoping it's bath water that has found it's way up there :blush: i am so thick not knowing aren't i :dohh:


----------



## claire1978

dippy dee said:


> sorry if this question is tmi but, have you ever had a bath and after getting out you have leaked water from down below? I've put a pad on as my undies were wet through with in seconds, i'm hoping it's bath water that has found it's way up there :blush: i am so thick not knowing aren't i :dohh:

Im so glad u asked that coz Ive had that in the last week, I thought it was my waters at first, also everytime I have a bath even if I have been for a wee boforehand I always have abit come out in the bath, not sure if its water or wee tho :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

i'm glad i'm not the only one hehe, the joys and dignity of pregnancy.
It's quiet on here isn't it?


----------



## baby#4due2/16

We are due Feb 16 but hoping for a valentines baby....


----------



## dippy dee

baby#4due2/16 said:


> We are due Feb 16 but hoping for a valentines baby....

Hi hun not long then now, you are due the day before my section :happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

Not much news I s'pose... I have an apt with the GP tomorrow and the surgeon the following day. I don't expect to have my section moved earlier but it's always a possibility. In the meantime I am guearing my head up for another two weeks of discomfort. Only 1 1/2 more days of work though!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening Girlies :D Hope you've all had a good day! 

Maya, I know its a little late, but HAPPY FULL TERM HUN :hugs: Not long to go now at all! I hope little one doesn't drag her feet! I know how feel about wanting to meet your LO! Hopefully the pains you've been feeling are all good pains and a sign that things are moving! 

Laurie, How are you hun? I'm glad you liked the birthing centre! I would have come with you for the tour in a second! I'm dying to see what it's like there! I had my ante-natal at the surgery today and had to have my bloods done :cry: It wasn't so bad though... I asked about parent craft classes and was told that the next lot start on the 3rd of Feb and if I want to go, I just have to turn up! She said she's not sure I'll make it to the last one as it's cutting it a bit fine lol!

Anna, I'm so glad you're in single digits now! Before you know it you'll be in single digits waiting for Peanut! Hope you've had a good day today hun :hugs: 

Kelly, sorry to hear you didn't sleep well hun! Hopefully you have a much better sleep tonight :hugs: 

Donna, How are you hun! Hope you're ok and not doing too much! I'm sorry to hear about your twins and little girl :hugs: I hope it's not been too stressful for you today! Can't believe you got chatted up! Can't remember the last time I got chatted up... The closest I've come to that recently is being whistled by a builder... not quite the same thing :rofl: Mmmm spag bol and garlic bread sounds yummy! I had curry today :happydance: and it was sooo good! I've got a nice chocolate and vanilla cheesecake defrosting in the fridge as I type this that wont be there for much longer :D 

Poppeteer, I hope the sweep worked for you hun and the pains means LO is on his/her way! It's so exciting :headspin: 

Sammie, Allison still not made an appearance? I've been expecting to see a birth announcement lol! Hopefully it's not much longer for you either :hugs: 

Claire, I hope things get moving for you too hun :D It's so exciting... Anyone can have their LO at any time now! 

Insomnimama, I hope you're appointment goes well tomorrow and Thursday! Hope you're last 2 days in work are relatively easy going on you :hugs: 

I can't believe there's only 2 more weeks til I'm full term... It's a bit mad! Mike looked terrified when I was talking about it to the mw bless him :D I feel like I'm ready for her to be here now though :( 5 weeks seems like forever away... I'm starting to get a little worried about how I'm going to push her out. In my mind I can't see me doing it... It doesn't seem possible... I know it is and people do it all the time, but I feel like I wont be able to do it... Does anyone else ever get like this sometimes? 

Also, does it hurt having a stretch a sweep done? I've heard from a few people that it made them want to cry. Is it really that bad? 

Anyways I've babbled on far too long now! Hopefully will be able to have a proper catch up with you all tomorrow! 

Hope you're all well :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls - sorry I didn't post last night like I said I would. Didn't forget you all though, I promise! :hugs: Was just shattered after a full day at work, then at aquanatal, and most important of all it was Chris's birthday yesterday, so wanted to spend as much time as I could with him before I fell asleep!

I know it's a bit late, but HAPPY FULL TERM MAYA!!!!!! So happy for you, lovely! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I have to waddle off to work now, but will try and catch up later.

Love you all! :friends:


----------



## Plumfairy

Thank you Anna! :D Hope you had a ncie evening with Chris last night! Have a good day at work sweetie x x x x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks Sal also :D 20 Days to go... Wooooppiee... More pains last night so fingers crossed! BnB wont let me thank people for some reason, so if there's random thankyou's dont be offended if I've missed anyone... It seems to be a bit tempramental (sp) and only lets me thank sometimes...!! 

Off to MW at 10.20 anyway, so thats something to keep me busy today! Also, have cotbed mattress arriving between 9-6.... Could they be any less specific..???!!! Knowing my luck they'll come in the half hour Im at the midwife!!! Will have to leave them a note!! What plans do we have today then girlys? I watched Hot Fuzz last night... So stupidly funny! Just what I needed, and I managed to stay awake for the whole film... That is a rare thing for me hahah!! My head is usually dropping after just 10 mins of watching a movie! 

Right... Off to make myself look gorgeous now! Oooh I love January... Lots of lovely smellies from Christmas to use up! 

See yas x x x

ohh - Donna - Yes, I've had that too with the bath thing... Dont know if the warm water just relaxes yor bladder or what... So long as its not gushing out Im sure it ok..! :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Morning everybody! I am living up to my name today and have been up since 3am :hissy:

That said baby seems lower so maybe I will be granted a reprieve before my 2 wks are up... 

Plumfairy I love stupid movies. I refuse to watch any other kind. :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning Insomnimama! 

Happy Full Term To You,
Happy Full term To You, 
Happy Full Term Insomnimamaaaa,
Happy Full Term To You!! 

:happydance:​
I completely sympathise with you about being awake.. Im having the exact same problems. Up every single hour to go pee and having cramps/ BH/ Whatever they may be all night long...!! Alot of pressure down there and a really sore bum/hips!! Feels so low now, surely cant be long!! How would you feel about going before your section date?


----------



## insomnimama

Honestly I wouldn't really mind except it makes me nervous about who would do the section and how quickly they would be forced to do it. I am hoping to take the "emergency" part out of "emergency c-section."


----------



## dippy dee

Insomnimama happy full term hun :hugs: sorry to hear you've been awake all this time fingers crossed you get a nap today xx

Morning maya how are you hun? Just to let you know my dh said he'd dress in leathers and chat you up if he wasn't with me :rofl: trust me you'd piss yourself laughing his chat up line with me is " do you like short bread?" say no more :rofl:

Anna happy birthdat to chris for yesterday, hope you both had a lovely evening :hug:

Sal don't worry your pretty little head about pushing lo out, trust me us women become possessed creatures able to do anything in labour :rofl: you'll be perfect when the time comes and not only will you be amazed at your lo but also at yourself and how brilliant and wonderful you not only did in labour but also in creating such an amazing lo. :hug: P.s is there ant cake left?

Kelly where are you hun i've not seen you on here for a couple of days, have i just missed you ? I hope the spd isn't giving you to much jip :hugs:

Everyone else :hug: hope you are all well.

Well i've already done all upstairs and 2 loads of washing i'm just doing harleys clothes as we speak and then i'm off to the shops at 11 before i get karlum from nursery, then i'm taking my mom to hospital for a colonoscopy to see if there are any more tumours inside her and to check all is going ok with her.
I've just realised no one will sing happy full term to me as i have my section the day i am 37 weeks :cry:
hope you all have a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## moo2

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good Morning Feb Mommies! Just wanted to say Hi to you all as I haven't been able to get on here much recently. My laptop keeps crashing so I hope it stays up long enough for me to do this :dohh: I'm very behind on all the gossip but I hope your bumps are all cooking well and you all feel fab. 
Not long to go for any of us now really.... :happydance:
I'm hoping to get a bit of time later in the week to come on here and catch up properly but until then sending love to you all xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi moo glad you are ok, isn't it a pain in the ass when your laptop keeps crashing, my computer does it every so ofter so i've told dh it's time for me to have a new one soon.


----------



## Angelface

Good morning girls, hope ur all ok x


----------



## dippy dee

Angelface said:


> Good morning girls, hope ur all ok x

Good morning hun how are you xx:hug:


----------



## Angelface

so so tired, i cant manage a full night sleep!! we got our pushchair yesterday..

https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-pliko-switch-2-in-1-balmain/185693200/type-i/

With car seat, car base and bag... Also had a 36 week scan and baby girl is sooo big!!! didnt get an estimated weight tho.
how are you? x


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> Morning maya how are you hun? Just to let you know my dh said he'd dress in leathers and chat you up if he wasn't with me :rofl: trust me you'd piss yourself laughing his chat up line with me is " do you like short bread?" say no more :rofl:

:rofl: hahahahahahhah!!!! 

Well done for getting so much done this morning already hun! Such a domestic goddess! :D And what a busy day you've got.... So much for bedrest ey..!! Take it easy though..Hope it goes ok with ya Mum at the hospital.. and I hope you're not driving misses... There'll be trouble otherwise..!! :hugs:

Well Ive just been to MW and all is wonderful! Everything is perfect and baby is doing exactly what she's supposed to! Blood pressure and wee are perfect too, which is goooood, especially after last week where BP was a tad higher than usual. Head is now 3/5 engaged too :happydance: and I know it doesnt mean that baby will necessarily arrive soon, but its another step in the right direction! MW also said I needn't go back until Im 39 weeks unless I have any concerns or anything... So I have an appointment for 2 weeks time... Thats if baby hasn't arrived yet! :happydance: EXCITED!!! Woooooohooooo!!!!

Anyway, thats my news for the day!! Off to have an early lunch now.... Im sooooo hungry!! 

x x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

PS... Donna- I'll sing Happy Full Term to you when the times comes, even if Harleys here already! :D x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> Kelly where are you hun i've not seen you on here for a couple of days, have i just missed you ? I hope the spd isn't giving you to much jip :hugs:

I'm fine hun, been having strong BH all morning but not feeling very talkative :(

Me and Chris get paid next week so I'm on sorting the bills etc out, then gonna get some dinner before Caitlin comes back home. Chris's mam is dropping her off at 12 and my friend is coming over tonight to watch a DVD and get a takeaway as Chris is at work till 9pm again :(

Will probably be lurking most of the day as my cousin is coming up at 2 with her little boy to play with Caitlin. Thanks for asking about me hun so Ihaven't been on much :( :hug:


----------



## Vivanco

Hi ladies, just thought i would pop on, i am crap, cant even say i have been any busier than usual, do a bit of cleaning each day to keep on top of it, Sam feeds 4 hourly then sleeps, Georgia helps me with him just goes a bit hyper when ppl visit, Sam sleeps for 6 hours at night is never sick and never cries, winds easy and loves the bath! Keep checking this thread to see how everyone is getting on!!! Hope everything is ok!! Love to all x


----------



## insomnimama

Glad you're doing so well Debs! Such a wonderful happy ending to your story. :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Can't believe he's so good! You lucky so and so! :D Can't wait to see some more piccies of him :) Glad your all doing ok hun :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Angel face i'm ok thankyou hun, i'm loving your new pram i was going to have the switch but with 2 toddlers in tow and trying to push the pram i was told it could be hard.
Maya i'm not driving hun jon is, my little slave till i've had him now, glad all went well at mw, has your cot matress arrived yet?


----------



## dippy dee

kelly hope the bh calm dopwn for you hun xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Nope... Still no sign of it...! Probably arrive at 5.55!! Have taken some pics of babys going home outfit... :D What do you think girlies....?

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC10209.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC10211.jpg

I may end up just putting her in a babygrow under the snowsuit instead, but I've brought that first outfit (along with about 6 others hahah...) just incase!! thats my favourite though! :happydance:

x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

They are lovely hun :) Luckily for me i dont need a going home outfit now! :D x


----------



## Plumfairy

Yeh thats a bonus! :) Do you still have a hospital bag packed just incase? My mum just phoned and tried hinting about a home birth, but I think I'd rather be in hospital for my first..!! Although when I have more I'd definately go for having them at home. x


----------



## lauriech

Hello Ladies!

Sorry I didn't get back on last night. How are you all?

I forgot to tell you regular girls that after all that shall I shant I rubbish with my hair, I kept it really blonde just before Christmas but was so fed up with the roots that I coloured it myself a few days ago....wanna see? It's really dark! Also, this Is my bump today 37+2...



Donna - I'm so sorry to hear about your loses. It must be very hard for you. We're all here for your support! Hope all goes well with your mum today. Take it easy when you get back...you're meant to be on bed rest hun!

Anna - hope Chris had a nice birthday! Just take it easy with work hun! Hope you're ok.

Sal - yes, the birthing centre is lovely and relaxed. I've been for a tour before but couldn't remember it well. It's very small but lovely! Hope you're ok!

Maya - I'm so jealous, why won't my LO engage more? I'm gonna end up mega overdue, I just know it! :cry: AND, your LO's going home outfit is absolutely gorgeous hun! Makes me wish my LO was a girl, ha ha! 

Insomnimama - Happy Full Term to you hun! Hope you're well!

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone...memory is just shocking! Blimin baby brain :dohh:

XXX


----------



## sammie18

Very nice bump lauriech!!


----------



## lauriech

sammie18 said:


> Very nice bump lauriech!!

Thanks hun! I've been watching yours on the bumps thread and always looks fab too!

How are you feeling? I thought you were in labour last week?

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Laurie - I WANT TO SEEE!!!!! Your bump is fab.. Looks like its got even bigger!! Wowee!! I doubt you'll go overdue hun, just doesnt look like a bun thats guna be there for much longer! :) x x x


----------



## sammie18

Your welcome and thanks! I need to take a new one soon Its about time for a new one.. Im doing pretty crappy lol I keep getting contractions and just pain period! I thought I was in labor last week to but I got sent home cause the contractions stopped! :hissy: My contractions arnt close together or anything they just come alot threw out the day..Im so glad feb is around the corner I want my baby and I want my body back lol




lauriech said:


> sammie18 said:
> 
> 
> Very nice bump lauriech!!
> 
> Thanks hun! I've been watching yours on the bumps thread and always looks fab too!
> 
> How are you feeling? I thought you were in labour last week?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## lauriech

Maya - I don't think my bump looks much bigger/different, just like Bambino isn't engaging much more :cry: Although my stretchies are getting worse and worse :cry::cry::cry:

Sammie - sorry to hear LO is teasing you so much. I'm sure it won't be long now and I know how you feel - I soooo want my body back too. I was just reading on the postnantal forum about exercise and apparently you're not meant to properly exercise for at least 6 weeks after :saywhat: - I was planning on starting it a lot sooner than that :cry:

Here's that pic then...



xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Plumfairy said:


> Yeh thats a bonus! :) Do you still have a hospital bag packed just incase? My mum just phoned and tried hinting about a home birth, but I think I'd rather be in hospital for my first..!! Although when I have more I'd definately go for having them at home. x

Yeah I do I had previously packed it anyway but you ahve to have one packed as an 'emergancy' but if I do have him at home I will just bring the bag downstairs and use the stuff out of there :)


----------



## sammie18

Omg really 6 wks! Thats crazy I wanted to start right away lol but i guess if i gotta wait then I guess I will!

I love your picture lauriech Your so pretty!! I love your eyes! :)


----------



## insomnimama

Just got back from the GP and she confirmed that Thing Two has dropped! So we shall see when he is born. :happydance:


----------



## PixieKitty

Is TraceyDixon still being induced today? If so, good luck to her! And to all the other Feb mummies of course, your month is right round the corner :happydance:


----------



## sammie18

Thing two? LOL I assume your talking about baby right haha



insomnimama said:


> Just got back from the GP and she confirmed that Thing Two has dropped! So we shall see when he is born. :happydance:


----------



## Angelface

my first bump pic lol x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00012.JPG
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauriech

sammie18 said:


> Omg really 6 wks! Thats crazy I wanted to start right away lol but i guess if i gotta wait then I guess I will!
> 
> I love your picture lauriech Your so pretty!! I love your eyes! :)

Oh thank you hun - think you just made my month!!!! :hugs: I'm not very confident about what I look like so that was lovely to hear :)

How are you feeling now?

Oooo....I didn't realise what the date was! I haven't seen Tracey on here for ages. If she is/was being induced, GOOD LUCK!!!! Hope all is going well!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

sammie18 said:


> Thing two? LOL I assume your talking about baby right haha
> 
> 
> 
> insomnimama said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from the GP and she confirmed that Thing Two has dropped! So we shall see when he is born. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes she was referring to the baby!


----------



## lauriech

Angelface said:


> my first bump pic lol x

Lovely bump hun! xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammie18

Very nice bump Angelface!

And your very welcome! I like how your eyelasher look LOL sorry ODD I no :p Im feeling ok dealing with pains thats all Getting ready to lay down and take a nap I dont even no why Im still up this early lol

How r u feeling


----------



## Plumfairy

Laurie the hair looks fab Misses! Is that closer to your natural colour than the blonde? Theres nothing like freshly dyed hair is there... That conditioner you get with it is just AMAZING and makes your hair sooooo silky soft! :D I cant see how on earth you've put on 4 stone. Not a hamster cheek in sight.. Are you sure you're not having me on? You look skinny girl!!!! x x x


----------



## dippy dee

i love that snow suit, i want a girl so i can dress her up but jon said no more


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, I hope Chris had a nice day yesterday hun! How was aquanatal? Hope you're having a good day in work... One more day down now :happydance: How have your hips been? Better I hope :hugs: 

Maya, Glad to hear everything went well at the mw's todat :D Hopefully LO doesn't keep you waiting much longer :D Her coming home outfit is so cute :) I love the snowsuit! Hot fuzz is such a great film! I love Simon Peg and Nick Frost... They're hilarious!

Insomnimama, HAPPY FULL TERM :hugs: Hopefully everything goes according to plan and theres no need for an emergency c section! Thing two? Lol... I love it! 

Dee, I hope everything goes well with your mother. Will be thinking of her! Let us know how you get on ok :hugs: Theres a slick of cake in my fridge with your name on it... I'll race you to it :rofl: 

Moo2, Hope everything is ok with you and LO :hugs: 

Kelly, I hope the bh calm down for you and that your spd isnt too bad :hugs: Hope you have a good day and enjoy your evening xx

Debs, I'm so glad to hear that you and Samuel are doing well! He sounds like a little angel... Send some good baby dust our way :rofl: 

Laurie, your bump pic is gorgeous! So neat! And I love the colour on your hair! You look fab! You have no reason not to be confident about how you look! You're gorgeous hun! I can't wait to have my hair done now! Just have to make up my mind on a colour and pick a hairdresser... I know what you mean about baby brain... Mines awful... I miss my memory :cry: lol

Angelface, your bump is so cute :D I love bump pics! 

Traceydixon, if you're being induced today, good luck hun! Hope its not too long for you :hugs: 

Wow, there might be ANOTHER Feb Mummy... Eeeek >.<

Sorry if I've missed anyone :dohh: Hope everyone is good and enjoying their wet wednesday afternoon! It is wednesday isn't it?

I've been a busy bee today. Have been out and about and am aching all over now lol... Feel like an old woman! I'm going out again later to pick up some more clothes for Evie... Tesco have some really cute little tops that are 4 for £4... bargain! Will pick some up in bigger sizes too :D

Hope you're all having a good day

:hug: 
xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Donna - You could always slip harley in a little frock when everybodys out the house... I wont tell :rofl: Heheheheheheh!!


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Donna - You could always slip harley in a little frock when everybodys out the house... I wont tell :rofl: Heheheheheheh!!

i used to live in sheffield and when karlum was a month old i took him out dressed as a little girl with matching hair band etc and he looked so cute :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

well thought id pop my head round the door as im not due til march 4th but being induced between 10th and 16th february.... :)


----------



## Angelface

this is LO's coming home outfit, im getting sooo excited now x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00015.JPG
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5









DSC00016.JPG
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## insomnimama

Welcome icculcaz!


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Donna - You could always slip harley in a little frock when everybodys out the house... I wont tell :rofl: Heheheheheheh!!
> 
> i used to live in sheffield and when karlum was a month old i took him out dressed as a little girl with matching hair band etc and he looked so cute :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh you never!!! :rofl: Thats so funny heheheheh!!! Dont suppose you took a picture...?! Would love to have seen that! I told Nathan and he said that if we ever have a boy and I did there I will be in big trouble...:blush: hahahahahahah!!!

Angelface - Gorgeous coming home outfit! :D So pretty and girly!


----------



## Angelface

Welcome caz!! x


----------



## Plumfairy

Welcome Icculcaz. Not long and you'll be meeting your LO.. Are you feeling all prepared? :D x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Icculcaz, and welcome!!! :hi: Jump on in and chat away with us :)

Happy full term Insomnimama!! :hugs:

I'VE MOVED TO THE LAST BOX!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Laurie, your hair looks STUNNING - hot mama! :hugs:

Maya, am so glad everything is perfect with LO :happydance:


Will be back later to catch up more --- hello and love to all the mummies!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Angel face - LO's outfit is so cute! Did you knit it yourself? 

Icculcaz - Welcome to the thread :D I bet you can't wait to meet your LO :D

Anna - Congrats on getting to the last box :happydance: I can't wait to get there myself :D 

Anyone have any plans for this evening? I'm going to lie down in a bit and catch up on eastenders. My back is killing me at the moment so I think a lay down is in order! 

Hope everyones ok :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I love your hair Laurie its lovely hun :) Im getting mine done on the 3rd Feb and getting my eyebrows done too I cant wait I soooooooo need it!

Welcome caz join straight in with us :) How come your being induced early? If you don't mind me asking! :D lol

Those coming home outfits are lovely :) Thomas will just be put in a sleepsuit now :) I did have some little dungarees and top from next to bring him home in but won't need it :) Will use it as his first outfit instead :) Will probably walk down to my nanas the day after I've had him to save her having to come up here.

Well done on moving up a box Anna!! :happdance:

Donna - Chris would kill me if I put Thomas in a dress! :shock: lol

Maya - how are you hun?

Sal - hows your back my dear? I'm sick of mine today and yesterday :( The sooner these babies are out the bloody better!


----------



## dippy dee

icculcaz hi hun, jump in and start nattering away, warning we can talk alot :rofl:

Wow anna :happydance: the last box now that means lo isn't to far away so GET THAT HOSSY BAG PACKED :rofl:

Laurie wow you are one yummy mummy to be :hugs:

Maya i did and he looked so cute, when i met jon he found out and decided i'd turned him gay :rofl: men and their thinking.

Angelface that outfit is ssssoooooooo cute i can't wait to see a pic of her in it. 

I've re packed the hospitl bag now i've washed and put in bigger baby clothes so that's all done now. :rofl:

My mom is home they've found no more tumours but they have found pockets in her bowels that keep perferating so at least we now know wat is wrong, they have offered her a colostomy bag but she has refused so i'm off to have words with her tomoz.

Omg i am so not happy i am having cravings for fags :hissy: i've not had one in 5 months and i don't intend to now but wow these cravings are terrible, so of course i had a cream dougnut.


----------



## pinkmummy

dippy dee said:


> Omg i am so not happy i am having cravings for fags :hissy: i've not had one in 5 months and i don't intend to now but wow these cravings are terrible, so of course i had a cream dougnut.

Just think its much more healthier hun!! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly - I couldn't agree more! Fingers crossed it wont be too much longer for any of us! Make sure you take it easy! Fingers crossed your back is better tonight hun :hugs:

Dee - I'm glad to hear your mother has no more tumours! Have been thinking about you both today :hugs: How are you feeling? 

I just ate dinner and am hungry again... I'm such a porker these days!!! Dinner was so yummy though... roast ham, green beans, new potatoes and parsley sauce... Yummy! Could eat it all over again!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee the cream doughnut is definitely much better for you! I've had cravings for swimming pool water and havent indulged in that one yet lol... don't think Evie would appreciate me drinking that :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> I love your hair Laurie its lovely hun :) Im getting mine done on the 3rd Feb and getting my eyebrows done too I cant wait I soooooooo need it!
> 
> Welcome caz join straight in with us :) How come your being induced early? If you don't mind me asking! :D lol
> 
> Those coming home outfits are lovely :) Thomas will just be put in a sleepsuit now :) I did have some little dungarees and top from next to bring him home in but won't need it :) Will use it as his first outfit instead :) Will probably walk down to my nanas the day after I've had him to save her having to come up here.
> 
> Well done on moving up a box Anna!! :happdance:
> 
> Donna - Chris would kill me if I put Thomas in a dress! :shock: lol
> 
> Maya - how are you hun?
> 
> Sal - hows your back my dear? I'm sick of mine today and yesterday :( The sooner these babies are out the bloody better!


Kelly :hugs: glad you're back and chatty, i'm having my hair done the week before i have harley and wow i can't wait :happydance: i feel such a mess atm so i'm going to get it cut and dyed red, i dare all you girls who are having boys to dress them in a girls outfit and take a pic, trust me i'm keeping mine for when he's 18 and i show his wife/g'friend.:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> Dee the cream doughnut is definitely much better for you! I've had cravings for swimming pool water and havent indulged in that one yet lol... don't think Evie would appreciate me drinking that :rofl:

ooooooo NO people wee in the swimming baths


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Dee, when Mike and I found out that we're having a girl Mike was insisting that even though she's a girl she still has to wear some of the cute boy things... He was shocked when I agreed to it... He soon changed his mind! She's his little angel now and theres no way he'd let me put any boys clothes on her lol!


----------



## lauriech

sammie18 said:


> Very nice bump Angelface!
> 
> And your very welcome! I like how your eyelasher look LOL sorry ODD I no :p Im feeling ok dealing with pains thats all Getting ready to lay down and take a nap I dont even no why Im still up this early lol
> 
> How r u feeling

Sorry for the late reply hun - thanks for the compliment - people always comment on the way I do my eyelashes!!! Ha ha. 

I'm ok, had a rest day today thanks. Keep us updated on contractions!

Welcome Caz - jump in and get chatting! Do you want me to add you or are you staying on the March Mummies thread?

Anna, Sal, Maya, Kelly, Donna - thank you for the compliments on my hair. I tired to take a full length pic of me today to show you (thought I'd brave it seeing as Maya did, however, she looked gorgeous!) and it showed all my stretchies so I decided against it :blush:

Anna - how was work today hun? How many days do you have left now?

Maya - how's your day been?

Kelly - how are you feeling today?

Sal - try not to overdo it too much hun. How do you have the money to buy SOOO many baby clothes? To be honest, I've lost interest in buying baby things lately....just want him here instead now! There are still a couple of little things I need to get but keep putting it off.

Donna - sorry to hear of your mum :hugs: we're all here for support. Hope you're ok hun?

xxx


----------



## Vivanco

sorry to just dive in, just read the last page and a friend of a friend had her baby last week and was told it was a girl, but it popped out and had a willie!!!

They only clothes she had with her were pink, so he had to have some pink clothes on for the night in hospital!!!

p.s Donna i am craving a cig and i am not even pregnant anymore but not going back there!!


----------



## lauriech

Vivanco said:


> sorry to just dive in, just read the last page and a friend of a friend had her baby last week and was told it was a girl, but it popped out and had a willie!!!
> 
> They only clothes she had with her were pink, so he had to have some pink clothes on for the night in hospital!!!
> 
> p.s Donna i am craving a cig and i am not even pregnant anymore but not going back there!!

Oh! Bet your friend had a shock!!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Vivanco said:


> sorry to just dive in, just read the last page and a friend of a friend had her baby last week and was told it was a girl, but it popped out and had a willie!!!
> 
> They only clothes she had with her were pink, so he had to have some pink clothes on for the night in hospital!!!
> 
> p.s Donna i am craving a cig and i am not even pregnant anymore but not going back there!!

This is my biggest fear...!!!! I have a funny feeling she may turn out to be a boy!!! Have packed some cream babygrows just incase...!!!


----------



## Vivanco

think i would be asking them to put that baby back in and fetch the one i thought i was getting!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

7 workdays left!!! :happydance: Of course, 2 of those 7 workdays will end at 12pm :) So that makes it more like 6 full days left at work. A week on Friday, come 5pm I'll be FREE!!! :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Thats another fear... that theres 2 in there...!! Can you tell Im a first timer??!! Hahaha!!


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> sorry to just dive in, just read the last page and a friend of a friend had her baby last week and was told it was a girl, but it popped out and had a willie!!!
> 
> They only clothes she had with her were pink, so he had to have some pink clothes on for the night in hospital!!!
> 
> p.s Donna i am craving a cig and i am not even pregnant anymore but not going back there!!

Hi hun :rofl::rofl: can you imagine harley popping out a girl :rofl: the shock would kill jon :rofl:

Thank goodness i'm not the only one craving fags, isn't it wierd isn't it.

How's your little sweeties? and most importantly how are you xx:hug:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

girlies can you do me a big favour? im totally freaking out and so unsure what to do..... ive posted a thread called induction.....can you give me your thoughts and advice on it please thankyou :K
xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Not long now anna and you can natter away on bnb all day ( till peanut arrives in the first week)

maya trust me hun with that cute little bump there's only 1 in there.


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> 7 workdays left!!! :happydance: Of course, 2 of those 7 workdays will end at 12pm :) So that makes it more like 6 full days left at work. A week on Friday, come 5pm I'll be FREE!!! :happydance:

You're nearly there now hun! I can't believe it's come round so quick!!! Oh and congrats on reaching the last box - such a good feeling! :happydance:

How are you feeling today?

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm feeling sore today - but nothing too terrible, I guess. Just an aching back and bump. Tried taking a bath, but bump gets cold - sticks out over the top of the water :rofl: Think I might curl up with a book and see if that helps. I know I'm tired, but I don't FEEL tired (if you know what I mean) so think it might be a while before I can settle tonight :dohh: I have my boss coming out to see me tomorrow afternoon for my final performance review before mat leave, and then tomorrow night is out with work friends for my leaving do.... so will be shattered on Friday (good thing that's a short workday!)

I'm so very, very sorry I've still not played catchup with everything - can all you lovelies forgive me? Pretty please? :sadangel:

x


----------



## Angelface

I've had 5 people tell me shes a girl.. so im hoping shes STILL a girl come feb!! lol

My Hubbys nan made the outfits hun, shes brilliant, i got it in white dress and pink cardi too!! x


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm feeling sore today - but nothing too terrible, I guess. Just an aching back and bump. Tried taking a bath, but bump gets cold - sticks out over the top of the water :rofl: Think I might curl up with a book and see if that helps. I know I'm tired, but I don't FEEL tired (if you know what I mean) so think it might be a while before I can settle tonight :dohh: I have my boss coming out to see me tomorrow afternoon for my final performance review before mat leave, and then tomorrow night is out with work friends for my leaving do.... so will be shattered on Friday (good thing that's a short workday!)
> 
> I'm so very, very sorry I've still not played catchup with everything - can all you lovelies forgive me? Pretty please? :sadangel:
> 
> x

Oh you have your leaving do! Wohoo!!! Have fun Anna! BTW, I've added you on facebook hun.

Hope all goes well with your boss this afternoon and have loadsa fun tonight!!!!

Anna - most of us miss things and we're at home all day so DON'T worry ok! We forgive you!

xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Anna i'm always missing things and i'm on here nearly 24/7 so yep i forgive you, have a lovely day hun and enjoy your day xx

Morning everyone else xx


----------



## lauriech

Morning Donna!

How are you today misses?

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi laurie i'm ok thankyou, just getting karlum ready for school and then off to the doctors for my insulin and see about my arm as i've got a lot of pain in my wrist and fingers. I got some paint for my stairs and some for my kitchen yesterday so i think i'm going to supervise jon painting today hehe.
How are you hun xx


----------



## sammie18

I shouldnt of napped I went to slee at 9pm now im up and its almost 2am im going to be up ALL morning cant really saw all night lol cause its am now :p Hows everyone doing?


----------



## lauriech

Oh Sammie - that's pants! Hope you're ok hun? Are you still getting contractions?

Donna - good luck at the doctors and by the end of the day I bet your house will be looking lovely and fresh! Make sure you 'supervise' ONLY!!!

xxx


----------



## Angelface

i hate doing that sammie! :( x


----------



## sammie18

Im doing ok eatting popsickles lol at 2:15am :p Acually I havnt gotten any contractions in hours. I am really sore everywhere down there tho


----------



## insomnimama

Oh my goodness a person stays away from the board for 24 hours and has a whole epic novel to read when she returns! :rofl: 

Congrats Anna on moving up a box & being almost done work- I'm almost done myself! Today is my last day (but working from home). Off to an apt with the surgeon this morn- we will see how it goes. He is supposed to decide whether to make my section date earlier or not today.


----------



## sammie18

OMG I am still AWAKE lol its 5 min till 5am! I dont know why Im not tired...Looks like I will be sleeping ALL day haha




sammie18 said:


> I shouldnt of napped I went to slee at 9pm now im up and its almost 2am im going to be up ALL morning cant really saw all night lol cause its am now :p Hows everyone doing?


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie i' doing brill supervising, i hate painting i can wall paper all day long but hate painting, i think i've got a bug again or lo is upto something so i'm taking it super easy. xx

insomnimama good luck with your appointment. xx

sammie i hope you get some sleep today xx

Hevz good luck for 4o'clock hun xx

Well i went to the doctors and got my insulin and he's also refered me to see a surgeon after i've had harley as i have carpel tunnel and i've had it for over a year now so he says surgery looks likely, if it stops the pain i'll be happy.
I'm all achey and don't feel myself and also i've had the runs now for nearly a week so i'm relaxing and letting the kids trash the house whilst jon decorates.


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: 3 weeks 5 days and harley will be here :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sammie18

Awww hope you feel better dippy dee, I wish I could poo you lucky duck you!


----------



## Hevz

Glad he's stayed in there till now babe....not quite as scary if he tries to escape now as it was a few weeks ago eh? I was sooooooooo worried for you both:cry:


Thanks for the good luck message....not long now eh? I have a niggly feeling it won't happen today now....bet I'll be sat back on here by tonight:rofl:


2 of my kids are poorly and I'm worried about them too....just wanna make them better (and I want them to stop being sick everywhere coz my washing's up to date again now:rofl::blush:). I'm a BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD Mummy aren't I?:dohh:



Now....I need to go and check my bag (just in case), need to chuck my dressing gown and make-up bag in there....what else could I have forgotten that's essential????:dohh: Got pregnancy brain:blush::baby:


----------



## dippy dee

Hevz hun i am so amazed at getting this far and other than i keep getting these tummy bugs off of karlums school friends and i have general preggo gripes i'm starting to enjoy it all at last.

Fingers crossed they will have you in tonight or if not then at least say ok we'll see you at 7 in the morning, 

Sorry to hear 2 of your lo's are not well, can i join your bad mama club please as i always have washing to do no matter what or how many times i have the blasted thing on.

Have you remembered bibs? I looked through my bag last night and remembered i'd packed no bibs or muslins, i've just got to pack 2 colouring books for when the boys come visit so they will be entertained and it's all done, i got them 2 pick and mixes today and have packed them.

I am still in 2 minds about being sterralised but


----------



## dippy dee

i know in my heart it's the right thing. ( sorry i did 2 posts but kids were messing ) 

Sammie i'll swap you, wow what i'd give to be constipated for a day lol


----------



## sammie18

Hahah id swap you any day!! Ive been soooo constipated its horrible! I ate sum prunes and it hasnt helped and it usually does! I dunno if id want the runs either tho lol I hate the runs. I just want normal poo!


----------



## Hevz

Yeah, got bibs and muslins....can't find my stash of scratch mitts though:dohh:. Got some babygro's with the foldover sleeves anyway:happydance:.



We're definitely not planning anymore but noooooooooo couldn't do sterilisation....just too final IYKWIM?:cry:


----------



## dippy dee

yep ikwym hun it's like part of me thinks i won't be so much of a woman anymore iykwim, i'd love more if they could gaurentee that i'd get to 37 weeks and not develop any more illness's but jon says no more as he doesn't want to lose me as thiongs get pretty horrid with my epilepsy and dvt's etc so he's put his foot down.
i'm taking in baby grows with built in mittens as they seem to lose the seperate ones.
Not long now hun, have they told you to fast or anything?


----------



## insomnimama

Hevz I can't believe you will meet your baby soon! 

Just came back from an apt with the surgeon, we decided to leave the section date as-is esp since he will be away next week anyway. If Thing Two comes early, so be it. I have to admit, when he said "next Tuesday" regarding the section date I did a double take, but it really IS next Tues. 

p.s. the surgeon is a very nice, calm doc from the UK, so needless to say I thought of you all esp when he mentioned things that were different / the same to how you do it in the UK. I wanted to say: "I know because I obsessively frequent a pg board from the UK", but thought better of it, ha ha.


----------



## dippy dee

imsomnimama i can't belive you only have 12 days left, it really has flown by i hope it flys by as i will have 2 weeks left the day you have lo.
Glad your surgeon is nice i don'y even know who is doing my section.


----------



## pinkmummy

Omg you girls can talk! 4 pages I have just had to catch up on!!! :shock:

How is everyone today?

Anna - Hope you enjoy your party hun :) 

Laurie - You should post the full piccie of you! We'd love to see it!!

Been out most of the day and not long been back from mum and dads. Caitlins going to bed at 7 and we're gonna watch a film and curl up in bed.

Gotta take the car to the garage in the morning to get the diesel filter done and then Caitlin will be at Chris's mams as she takes her to toddler group on a Friday morning.

Need to pick my pethedine up from the Chemist after 11 tomorrow :happydance: And will probably get some housework done tomorrow. Chris is off so he can do the hoovering after I've dusted :) 

Just skimmed through so sorry if I missed anyone :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi kelly hope you enjoy the film, i'm upto my elbows in oven cleaner, yep i'm still nesting well kind of.
oooooooo pethedine i love that stuff :rofl: free drunk feeling mmmmmmmmmm.
i'm playing with harley atm, if i have hot drinks he goes potty and then when he sticks his foot out i tickle it and he moves it :rofl: it's so cute. Then it's back to the oven.
jon has started the decorating :happydance: the hall way is now rasberry and it looks lovely, i got some chrome and white wall lights and cream linned curtains and it looks nice and cosy, it is not at all tho as the landlord refuses to put a new door on so there is a terrible draught but i thought warm colours may help and it looks so much better.
My kitchen is next and it's going roasted red as everything in there is bech and chrome, i also changed my mind about jack and harleys room :blush: i'm now going winnie the pooh, i got some stickarounds and a height chart from bnq today for £2, so i'm going to get the material etc and make the curtains.
Jon said he's glad this is last lo as he hates it when i go in decorating mood.
My wrist is killing i wish they could do the surgery now :cry: xx


----------



## dippy dee

Right girls i'm off to bed, sleep tight, hope you all sleep well tonight xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies.

You all have a good nigths sleep? :hugs:

Haven't really got much planned today, Chris is taking the car up to the garage at 9 and his mum is taking Caitlin to their house.


----------



## sammie18

Morning! I havnt went to bed yet lol I should soon though I gotta doc appt at 11am. Hope everyones doin good! Im suprised there havnt been any other feb moms to go yet!


----------



## dippy dee

Good morning hun, i slept ok thankyou i only got up twice in the night for a wee which is amazing for me as it's usually every hour so i'm happy, only thing is i just didn't want to get up this morning, jon's taking karlum to school and then he's off to the gym so it's just me and jack until 11.30 when karlum comes home.
I don't plan on doing much today just pottering around the house and i might go get the wall paper for my bedroom if i can be bothered, 
I am really enjoying being pregnant atm and do but don't want it to end iykwim. xx


----------



## dippy dee

sammie how are you feeling hun xx


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all- well work is almost entirely over I do need to send a couple of emails but other than that I am DONE! I'm in shock, really, it's been a long time since I have had such a long stretch ahead of me without working outside of the home (or at least studying). 

Hope everybody's feeling peachy. :hugs:


----------



## Hevz

:thumbup:Hi all....I'm still here:rofl:


Being induced on Monday now but they said I was already 2cm dilated when my cervix was long and closed last week so I may go before Monday I guess:dohh:. I hope not coz kids are still ill and my childcare isn't arranged till Monday:rofl:. My sister and Nanna are gonna come over and look after the rugrats:happydance:



Hows everyone feeling on this bright and sunny morning?


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Hevz hun, I'm feeling very jelous of you lol, I'd love to have Thomas here now, sick of waiting :(

Hope the kiddies feel better soon :hugs:

Well I phoned up about the maternity grant form again to day and they have said that the money will be in my account on Tuesday! :happydance: can't wait! :D xx


----------



## dippy dee

kelly that's brill that you can get it as you were worried about the 50p, do you feel the need for a little spending spree coming on? I would.
Just think hun i've my section in 3 weeks then you are due same week, i'm concentrating on anna's mat leave as i know then i'll only have 2 weeks left, then there's sammie who has 2 weeks till lo arrives so then i'll only have 1 week left if lo comes around the right time. I'm strange i know but it works for me xx


----------



## sammie18

Im doing good today so far lol How are you doing dippy?


Had to edit I feel like crap LOL my tummy hurts and i feel like i need to throw up :(


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls! hi:
It's official - one week left at work! :happydance:

I tried to read through all I've missed and make notes, but realized my post here would be ENORMOUS, so thought better of it..... just let me say that I love each and every one of you girls - wouldn't be enjoying things half as much without you lot as such a fantastic support network!!!!! You're the best :hugs:

Also, let me just say that I think of each of you every day :)

Right - we went for our hospital tour today .... and it SCARED me :cry: So much so that I actually sat in the car with Chris afterwards and had a little sob..... which I'm ashamed of. It just really hit home that tomorrow we are at the 36week mark and Peanut could arrive at any time... and it seemed so REAL standing in a delivery suite room, looking at the operating room, touring the postnatal ward.... scary. I guess I'm just starting to worry that I won't cope somehow.

On the bright side, if all is straightforward with the birth, we get a private delivery room for all of labour, delivery, and recovery --- no communal postnatal ward. Even the postnatal ward part is actually private rooms.... so hooray!!!!

We also had our 36 week checkup with the midwife. I was thrilled to bits to hear her say she thought I was looking really well. BP is good, nothing in my urine. Peanut is still head down, and MW said I was really lucky as P isn't ever kicking my in the ribs - bum is up that way instead, and limbs are all down on my right side... on my left I have a shoulder and a rounded back pushing out at me LOL. Peanut did object to being poked and prodded at now, and is having a major squirm in protest :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww :hugs: Anna. I remember when it suddenly hit me when I was pregnant with Caitlin and I remember panicking. It's totally normal hun :hugs:

Lucky you getting your own rooms! That's why I wanted to go the MLU with Caitlin but had to end up going to the general.

The good thing about me having a home birth is that I won't need to mess about packing stuff into bags etc and when people bisit you in the hospital you end up taking half the hospital back with you! LOL

I've decided that when I have Thomas I will tell everyone ... BUT ... I will stress that I will tell people when I want visitors. My friend pointed out yesterday that with having a home birth people will most likely want to come and see us straight away. I'm going to inform everyone that we will let people know when we are up to visitors. We want to have close family time first (I.e. me, Chris, Caitlin, my mum, dad and sister and chris's mum, dad and sister) then a day or so later everyone else can come.

Hopefully people will listen to us. If not I will be turning them away if they turn up at the door lol! :D x


----------



## Sharpy

Anna - which hospital are you booked in for?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Kelly :hugs: Glad to know I'm not stupid for feeling like this!

Sharpy - baby will be born at Sunderland Royal Hospital.


----------



## Sharpy

Had my second growth scan today and all is well with Bug - growth is fine, her tummy is still a little big but nothing to worry about. She is measuring 38+6 weeks and is currently approx 7lbs 2oz! 

She looked so lovely all squashed up - saw her little hands and feet, and all her healthy organs!! 

Went to PAU about my thrush, which I was treated for on Wednesday night after going in to mat unit with suspected leaking waters, instead I was told I have the worst case of thrush the sister has ever seen, as they needed to check the pessary had worked - had to do a swab on myself, which will be tested for thrush, I have had less discharge but still sore down there so hoping its clearing up! Had a good chat with the mw about the thrush and had my anxiety over it eased somewhat, as I had such an awful day yesterday worrying about passing it to Bug, they are just going to keep treating me with pessaries til the birth if its still there! 

I just want my baby now - she is 4/5ths engaged and LOA, hurry up Bug!


----------



## Sharpy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Thanks Kelly :hugs: Glad to know I'm not stupid for feeling like this!
> 
> Sharpy - baby will be born at Sunderland Royal Hospital.

Sounds nice - I am just over the water, am currently booked into North Tyneside General MLU but want to go to Wansbeck CLU!

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooh! Didn't know you lived so close to me hun! That's fab to know :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Well im booked in at 82 Copeland Road lol! :D 

If for some reason they can't do my home birth (e.g. they are assisting another or can't make it) then I will go the Bishop Auckland MLU :) Xxx

:hugs: Anna no problems hun, it's totally expected, even if it's your 2nd, 3rd or 4th some people are still scared! :hugs: Don't worry about it hun I bet you will be so calm when your in labour! Cool as a cucumber! haha x


----------



## Sharpy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Ooh! Didn't know you lived so close to me hun! That's fab to know :hugs:

I work in South Tyneside!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I used to work in Hebburn! :) Small world!


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls.
Anna we all get worried and scared hun :hugs: don't worry it's normal and we're here for you if you have any worries :hugs:

Kelly i don't blame you putting your foot down with visitors i know i am i've already told everyone that the first 24 hours all i want is jon to visit, after that i want the boys to nip up once and also jon's sister and that's it.
Sharpy i'm glad the scan went well xx

I need to rant girls as i'm going to explode if not :cry:
Karlum's biological father has him friday till sunday and is not doing as i would like with regards to him looking after karlum, well he thought i was being funny and has gone to his solicitors and said today that when harley is born that he wants him from monday to a friday and that he's going to be going to a school by him WTF???????? He can go screw himself i did 7 months in rehab and have been clean for 4 years where as he only got out of prison last year and is constantly drinking and fighting, i love that boy with all my heart he is my baby and no one is going to take him away from me, i am so angry at the moment, i've phoned my solicitor but she wasn't in so she's going to ring me monday her secetary(sp) said, i think i'm going to crack up my head hurts and i can't think rationally :cry:
Sorry rant now over. xx:hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Donna :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can't imagine a court ruling in favour of your ex rather than you. I wish I could do something to reassure you -- but know that I'm here as are the other girls for you to rant to or talk to or just to :hug: you anytime at all.....

Love you loads.


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou hun i'm not thinking about it and i'm keeping busy, my little man is going to be with his mummy till he's 30 and no one is going to stop him.
I'm not letting no one or nothing spoil the last bit of this pregnancy i never thought i'd get this far so i'm not going to spoil it.
Love you to xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: hun it must be awful for you, but surely he has no case against you? :hugs: I hope you manage to get it sorted, try not to worry about it as its not fair on you and the kiddies xxx

I'm off in the bath now ladies so nigth nigth and hopefully speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Night night kelly hope you sleep well, speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## pinkmummy

I know I said I was going in the bath but just had to share what I just found out! :D

I just checked our joint account and we have had a payment of £119 from tax credits! :shock: 

We recieved a letter last week asking us to phone up and tell them our exact earnings last year as we only gave them estimated so I phoned up and told them.

Then just checked my bank they have paid £119 into our account today :happydance: Chris done a thing online the other day and it said that we were entitled to about £9- £10 more than we were getting but we didn't think anything of it, we just thought that it was wrong.

Soooooooo happy as we have been struggling quite a bit lately. So we have this money and also that £500 on Tuesday. Im on :cloud9: OMG sooooooooooooo happy :)

I finally feel like things are going good for us!! :D 

We're gonna fill the car up with diesel tomorrow and we're gonna go through to Makro and get some washing tablets in bulk that are on offer. They come off offer on Tuesday but I couldnt afford to get them the otehr day with my mum and dad! So we're off there tomorrow, also gonna go to IKEA and get Thomas a chest of drawers and probably pop in the metro and treat ourselves, so happy now :) :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

brilliant hun glad it's all coming together for you, enjoy the spending and make sure you treat yourselfxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Kelly, that's fab news!! Am delighted for you :happydance:

Hope you sleep well tonight, lovely. :hugs:

I'm off to my weekly camera club meeting -- maybe one day soon I'll get round to picking up MY camera again and using it... last time I did was VERY early October, and that was a LONG time ago now! :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Just wait until Peanut is here Anna you will never have the camera down lol! We were teh same with Caitlin we have hundreds of photos and we said we probably won't have ahlf as many of Thomas :( xx


----------



## lauriech

Evening girls! 

Just popping in to say hello to you ALL!

Hope you're ok. Will be on here more tomorrow I think.

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Donna that is so stressful- I'm sorry your ex is being so awful. 

Good news Kelly! 

I'm finally REALLY done working (had a couple of reports I wanted to finish up so was done by today noon). It hasn't quite sunk in yet.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening Girls! Hope you're all well :D

Will have a proper catch up when I've got the right head on for it...

Lots of love and :hugs: to you all 

xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou hun , wow what are you going to do for the next 11 days without work?????? Do you have anything nice planned? xx


----------



## dippy dee

omg harley is trying to escape out of my hip he's wiggling his head etc and i can feel it grinding on my hip ouch it's hurting and also it's making my right leg hurt and feel horrible, silly baby is going the wrong way xx


----------



## insomnimama

I hate it when they do that!

Oh I have all kinds of "nice" things planned- filing my paperwork, making my insurance claims, getting the furnace guys to come in, cleaning the house.... :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooo exciting :rofl: i bet you can't wait, now i''m ordering you to have some pamper time :hugs: how are you feeling about your section? Is it your first section? :hug:


----------



## insomnimama

Nope, the second... the first was an emerg. section, six years ago. To be honest I am feeling entirely ambivalent about the section. I just want to get to the fun bit of having Thing Two around. :happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies. Up and about early today, woke up for the loo at 6.25 and realised I couldn't get back to sleep so sat here with my Raspberry leaf tea catching up :) 

We are going to pop and get some shopping today, then taking Caitlin to Toys R Us gonna buy her and Thomas a toy :) Then we're gonna pop to Makro.

Hopefully tonight me and Chris are going to go out for a meal as his mums having Cailtin so that will be something to look forward too! :D xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls!

Insomnimama -- congratulations on finishing work, sweetie! :hugs: I can't wait till I'm joining all you mummies on mat leave. Five working days to go! :happydance:

Kelly, your day sounds fab to me! Think we're going to head to Costco to stock up on a few things. Would have loved to be going to Babies R Us to get the bedding set for the cotbed that work is giving us, but they haven't been able to get the gift vouchers yet (boo!) - so that will have to wait.

:happydance: Am all excited - my parents have now booked their plane tickets! Things are feeling VERY near now, and VERY exciting (I know things have been exciting all the way through pregnancy, but now the end is so near it's amazing).

Had a really vivid dream last night; strange but exciting all at the same time. For some reason, wonderfully bright sunlight was shining on my bump, and I could see Peanut SO clearly through my bump because of the light :saywhat: I could see hands and feet, and feel them too, touching back at me rubbing bump. I could see Peanut's chubby cheeks and beautiful eyes.... and Peanut was a girl! :shrug: Not sure where that's come from, as I've kinda been thinking Peanut's a boy :rofl: We'll find out soon enough though. In my dream, I was gazing through my sunlit bump at our baby for what was absolutely ages, just tickling feet and hands, and blowing kisses. In reality, the dream must have only lasted a few minutes, cause it was between trips to the loo! LOL

At any rate, I woke with a huge smile on my face! (even though it was a strange dream, like I said! LOL)

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I found with Caitlin I had REALLY weird dreams lol. I think I probably dreamt every night with her, but I haven't been this time. I think peanut is a girl! :D x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: You've been saying that about Peanut all along Kelly - can't wait to see who's right - you or my mom! Ever since the day we phoned my parents to announce our pregancy, WAY back at 4 weeks, she's been saying Peanut's a boy LOL My sister thinks P is a girl... Chris and I really aren't sure.... but can't wait for that announcement in the delivery room!


----------



## pinkmummy

I think Peanut should be a girl then when they older we can set them up on a double date :rofl: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Now that would be something special!!!! They could say they were destined to be together, right from the start!!! :)


----------



## pinkmummy

:rofl: :D Ooooooooo Anna!! 4 weeks today! :D You excited lol :D xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Anna that dream sounds so beautiful and peacefull, i had one the other night about harley and i could see his face so clearly :cloud9: i love dreams like that.

Kelly make sure you do go for that meal hun, have some romantic time before thomas arrives we're going for a meal in 2 weeks if trouble doesn't come early.

Have you seen my new ticker i love it as it does days minutes etc i love it, 

Well girls i don't know what i'm doing today i think jon is going to finish painting the hall way as it needs a second coat and i've some stick arounds for in jacks room to go up, jon's nephew is coming round next week to do the wall paper in my bedroom :happydance:
I need to make my mind up where i want to have my hair done and book an appointment so i think i might do that today.

Love to you all xx:hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I am SOOOOOO excited Kelly! :happydance: It feels a bit unreal though - like we've been waiting forever to get to this stage, and now that it's here, it feels like it's too soon! :rofl:

I can't believe that this time next week I'll be joining you lovelies on maternity leave; I'm so looking forward to some sleep!


----------



## dippy dee

I'm with anna's mom p is a boy.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Donna :hugs: Think your day sounds good to me! I love getting things looking all new and pretty - it's even better when you're the one supervising! LOL

I'm going to go check out that site now - I want a ticker like that!!!


----------



## dippy dee

anna it's wierd but i'm registered with the site so if you want me to get a code for you let me know hun and i'll do it for you, you have to save the ticker, then view saved ticker and under it in small letters it says get code. hth xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Donna :) Have got one now too :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

i love them aren't they brill, a proper countdown that you can refresh and it renews everytime xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It is a VERY cool ticker -- and it's making me even more excited! :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

I want me one of those tickers girls!!!!!!!!!! 

But do you have to update all the time?

xxx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> I'm with anna's mom p is a boy.

You know what Anna - I can't decide whether you're having a boy or girl at all. I'm always trying to work it out and I just don't know!!!!

Donna/Kelly - you're very specific!! He he. 

Maybe it's just cos I'm indecisive!!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## claire1978

Hi girls,

I havent chatted much on this thread but have been reading everyday.

Anna, ur dream sounds sweet, dreams have some sort of meanings, would be interesting to know what that one meant, also I think ur having a boy, I like guessing what people are having altho most people find out these days

I also like that countdown ticker, think is I would get one to countdown to my due date but my friend predicted that I would give birth this Tuesday coming which with how Ive been feeling I could quite believe

Im not sure what Im gonna do 2day, just have a bath, wash my hair, tidy up and then chill out I think, I would like to go out somewhere, might take my kiddies to the shops and spend some of their xmas vouchers, not that they deserve it at the mo, they have been rats this morning
Me and hubby are having a takeaway 2nite, prob have an indian which is my fave

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmm.... a takeaway sounds delicous Claire! Matter of fact, food in general sounds delicious! :rofl: I'm having one of my hungry days again today LOL

Thanks girls for not thinking my dream was weird - I woke up feeling so peaceful and with such a big smile... it really was lovely; I was just sure it lost something in my describing it here! :dohh:


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all. Saw a movie with my family last night- that was fun  OH is now very much into seeing movies every week to reward Insomnikid for good behaviour and performance at school as he feels we won't be able to do it so easily once Insomnibaby is here. So we've been having fun- usually we might see a movie in a theatre once every six months :rofl: We'll have to think of a new reward though...


----------



## dippy dee

laurie it updates it's self

claire i'll join you on the take away thing i'm having a chinesse tonight when jon gets back from work, we get them free as he delivers for them :happydance:

Insomnia what did you go see? I've not been in ages we're going to the theater in april to see sponge bob square pants but i want to go to the pictures :hissy:

Well i'm now staying in for the day, our street is closed off as there has been a fatal accident involving a motorbike and a car :cry: it hits home when i see these accidents as jon and i are bikers, our boys have a little bike and my mom and dad have an amazing american style bike. 

Here's mine and jon's bikes
 



Attached Files:







camera pics 013.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 1









SP_A0040.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## insomnimama

We saw Paul Blart: Mall Cop- it got a few laughs and did surpass my expectations, which I will admit were quite low. Last week though we saw Bedtime Stories which was excellent for anyone with kids. Huge belly laughs from Insomnikid (and us).


----------



## dippy dee

ladies I LOVE MY HUBBY :hug:, i was sat here wondering what i can do as i am so bored and dh just suggested looking into where i want to renew my vows :happydance:, we're renewing them in 3 years time when we have been married for 5 years as we did it all on a budget so we agreed when getting wed that if we lasted the 5 years we'd renew our vows somewhere hot and exotic, well i thought he'd forgotten all about it but no my dh has just shocked me, i know 23rd december 2011 is ages away but what a better excuse that any to go on a diet after my harley is born, i want a nice dress and sex on the beach :blush: sorry i got carried away there :rofl:
I'm going to explode with excitement :happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hug: aww thats so sweet hun wish Chris wish that romantic! I have to beg him to take me out for a meal lol :lol: 

I hope I'm getting an invite! ;) xxx


----------



## dippy dee

First on the invite list xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That's wonderful, Donna! :hugs: Where would you like to go??


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> That's wonderful, Donna! :hugs: Where would you like to go??

I'd love to go back to cuba, my neice got married there and it was amazing.


----------



## dippy dee

Can i just say r.i.p simon who passed away today in a bike accident, jon grew up with him so we were shocked to hear of his passing, we are thinking of him and his family and i know one of his family come on this site so hun if you are reading i'm sorry xx


----------



## claire1978

Bloody ouch, Im having a really sharp period pain right now, its like a stitch and lasting a while, its not great, anyone else had this, is dying off now


----------



## louise1302

i got a horrible pressure feeling in my buim tonight not a pleasant feeling...ive been scrubbing the house for the last 5 hours tho i think its time for a sit down


----------



## Plumfairy

Oooh ladies... Looks like things could be happening... I wish I had some sorta pain to say that something was going on down there..!

Louise - 5 hours of scrubbing!! Woweee... That should get baby going..! :D

Claire - I've had that too, but usually when walking... Perhaps babys on its way! 

All you other lovelies... Laurie, Anna, Donna, Kelly, Sal, Insomnimama... I've missed so much and I feel awful for being lazy and not catching up with you! Im a bad feb mummy I know... But I have my mother down staying with us and feel like I cant spend toooo much time on here... I love you all very much and hope alls well and that you're all feeling good! Time's ticking ey....!! We'll be in single digits before we know it.... Eeeeek!!!! Havent seen Sal on here for a while.. Anybody heard off her? Maybe she's been on but Ive missed it...!! :dohh:

Anyway big lovage to you all... x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Donna, Cuba sounds lovely - I've never been there but have heard that it's an amazing place to visit. :hugs: Enjoy planning every minute! Make sure you keep us all posted about what you're planning, too!

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about Jon's friend Simon.

Claire, hope you feel better :hug:

Louise, sounds like you've had a busy day - think a rest might be a good idea hun!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

HUGE lovage to you, Maya!!! :hugs: Hope you're enjoying your time with your mum; I know I can't wait to see mine!


----------



## Plumfairy

Yeh I bet you cant wait to see yours... I feel like my mum lives far away, and its only 3 hours in the car, although she's moving to kent sometime this year so will be a little further again... But yours is the other side of the world pretty much. I bet you cant wait to see both your parents. :D Lots of nice things to look forward too. And only a week in work..... Woooopieeeesss!!! :) Excited for you!!Hope you're feeling better after your little wobbly after the hospital tour... I've had a few wobblies where I've really panicked about the whole situation... Its such a hard one to take in ey... I dont think it'll hit home until we're bringing that baby home in the car and she'll be ours! 

Sooo... I think we need to do some sort of poll for you to see if Peanuts going to be a boy or a girl.. It may pass the time abit! ;) What do you reckon? Do you have any ideas? I think maybe a girl....! :D x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oooh! A poll would be fun!

I think a boy... but after the dream I had last night, I'm now not so sure! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening Girls! Hope eveyrone is doing well and all LO's are behaving :D

I've not been on here much. I've been on once or twice to see if everyones doing ok, but havent posted... I think I'll join Maya in the bad Feb Mummies club :blush: You've been a chatty bunch, so this is just a quickie... kind of :D

Maya, Not long for you now hun...17 days... Wow... It's all going so fast >.< Hope you and your mum are having a good time! How's LO been? 

Anna, only one more week left! Really not long to go now! I'm still saying P is a girl lol...You're dream sounds incredible! Hope your hip hasn't given you too much trouble :hugs:

Dee, hope your little man isn't keeping you on your toes! Only a few weeks left :happydance: Jon sounds so sweet bless him! Hope my names on the invite list too ;) 

Laurie, how are you hun? Any signs of LO coming? 

Kelly, have a good night tonight! Have fun spending all that dosh too lol... I've been looking at bedside cots for Evie, so I think more spending is on the agenda for us too... Glad you have everything you need for your homebirth too :D You must be so excited!!! 

Insomnimama, how are you? Glad to be on Mat leave? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone... Like I said it was only a quickie... Hope you're all doing well and everyone's LO's are behaving!!!

Lots of love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## moo2

Good evening ladies, sorry I haven't been on here much recently so I know I'm way behind with all the news! I've been trying to sort beans room out as I've suddenly been feeling totally underprepared. I've spent most of this afternoon making the curtains, should get them finished tomorrow.

Anna I think your having a boy :blue:

Kelly congrats on your windfall! Enjoy it....

Dee, sorry to hear about the probs you're having with your ex... But fab news about renewing your vows :hugs:

Maya, glad you've got chance to spend some time with your ma. Mine lives about 30mins away but I only see her every couple of weeks! 

Sending big love to all the Feb mummies, I'm hoping by the end of next week I will be up to date with all my baby chores and I can get on here more often.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh..... I just noticed... I'M IN THE LAST BOX :happydance: :headspin:

Sorry :blush: I'm so friggin excited >.<


----------



## AnnaBanana9

CONGRATULATIONS Sal!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Moo - bet the curtains for bean's room look fantastic; will we get to see a photo? :) Sending you much love too! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thanks Anna :D 

I'm going to hit the hay in a sec! Have had a soak in the bath and am all ready for a good nights sleep... If my bump stops aching... :D

Sweet dreams girls! xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hissy: I've been up and out of bed since 3:30am :hissy: I'm sooooo sleepy, but can't settle! Getting frustrated now by this .... when I CAN sleep, I'm not able to; when I CAN'T sleep (like when I'm sitting at my desk in the office) I could happily snooze for ages! It's just not fair :rofl:

I just know this is going to make me look like a fright at my baby shower tonight - will have bags under my bags under my bags under my eyes! I'm hoping to feel well enough to get ready early and have Chris take a photo of me outdoors before it gets dark - tried taking some photos on Thursday night before I went out for my leaving do, and I hated all of them so much I deleted them :blush: I need to find a spot in my house where I have enough room to set up my black backdrop and my tripod and try taking some shots of myself.... but finding the energy is tough! :rofl:

OK - childish rant over! LOL I'm going to sit up a while longer and see if I can relax enough to go back to bed... I sure hope so, otherwise I'll be yawning all through my baby shower!

xoxoxoxox to all of you, my lovelies! :friends:


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning ladies! :D

Anna you poor thing! I really feel for you. Ive had quite a few nights where sleeping has been near enough impossible.. And last night was one of them. Was violently ill at around midnight and felt truely awful. Tried having a bath as my was getting BH but almost fell asleep in it.. Luckily my mother was here to encourage me to go back to bed. Being in the water is so much easier though with such a weight on my belly!! :( Anyway... I hope you've managed to get back to sleep so that you feel lovely and revived for your babyshower and also photoshoot! :D im looking forward to seeing these long awaited pics! Lots of love hun. Hope you're nicely tucked up asleep.. x x x

Sal - Hello misses! Good to have you back. I think we're all falling behind abit on the thread as the time is drawing closer and we're all suddenly realising that theres things to be done still..! Congrats for reaching the last box by the way! :D Yippeeeee! :) 

Moo - How are you hun? Feeling ok? Sounds like you've been a busy bee with babys room. Bet it looks lovely! You'ff definately have to post pics! 

OHHHH Girls I feel like a whinge pot today.. Just dont feel myself! Yesterday I was happy and chatty one minute and quite angry the next... Poor Nathan and My mum...!!:blush: I dont mean to be, but I've just got a short fuse at the moment..!! Bump is constantly going all hard and getting like BH things and feel lots of pressure like I need to poo all the time!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:
Sorry...!! Not so nice I know!! But Grrrrr!!! Whats wrong with me.. I just want to pack everyone up into the loft and sort the house out again, even though theres actually nothing to be sorted in it!! Anyway pointless whinge over...!! Maybe a little look on Ebay will make me feel better! :D

Lotsa love x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Claire how are the pains now ?????

Louise you be careful, i can't belive you only have a few days left, i bet you can't wait until thursday oooo i'm so excited i can't wait to announce the arrival of lo. xxx

Maya i agree a poll would be good fun i've an extra large dairy milk on peanut being a boy. As for the feeling unwell and short fuse i think lo is going to arrive soon, my mom and jon says they can tell when it's time as i go really moody and one min i love them all n the next i want to kill them all :rofl: so i think it won't be long now. Good mom for making you go back to bed and if in doubt getting buying on ebay. xx :hugs:

Sal we've missed you hun :hugs: glad to see you are ok, you ae not a bad feb mummy none of you are you are busy feb moms, i only keep up as i am on kind of bed rest plus i sit down with a cuppa and have a quick look then back to sorting t5he kids out. Of course you are on the list i just have to tell jon he needs to get you all to cuba :rofl: :happydance: wow last box i can't wait to be there, i guess i could do as full time mum has done and put her edd as her section date that way i'd be term and i'd be in the last box mmmm if i get bored today then i might do it.

Moo i can't wait to see pics of beans room.

Kelly how did the meal go? 

Hevz are you all ready for tomorrow? Are the kids feeling better now? :hugs:

And everyone else i've missed :hug:

Well this morning i plan to take over the world :rofl: and then i need to write a listy of questions that i have for my consultant at my pre op as i'll only forget them, i am starting to get nervous about section day even though i've had 3 before but they were emergecy ones :cry:
Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls! 

Anna, I hope you managed to drop back off to sleep hun :hugs: Oooh baby shower tonight? Thats something to look forward to :D You wont look a fright, I bet you'll look gorgeous :D 

Maya, I know what you mean about your mood changing and the BH type things... People keep saying things to me like ' Look at the size of your bump...' and 'Getting big now...' and usually I love being told my bump is looking bigger and rounder, but the other day I got so peed off... I was in tears over it :blush: My mood changes so fast these days! All day yesterday thats all I had was BH (well I think thats what they are lol)... I've woken up with them again this morning :dohh: Hopefully it means that things are on their way soon for you hun :hugs:

Dee, cuba sounds fab! I bet you cant wait :D I reckon it couldnt hurt for you to change your section date to your EDD... You'd defnitely be in the last box! :D And it's not like he's going to be here any later than the section date lol! Do it... I dares ya! 

I'm starving this morning so I'm off to get some breakfast, and get back to watching hollyoaks before doing something productive! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh girls... I really do hope it means baby's soon to be on her way! I guess I'll look at it this way... In 4 weeks time I'll DEFINATELY have my baby!! 

How can we get a poll going to guess Annas baby? Can we do one on the thread or shall I start a new thread for one? 

*Congrats to Melbo also on the arrival of her little girl*... Another early Feb Mamma! :) 

x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Melbo on the arrival of Lylah Tilly Dawn!!! :hug: Hooray for another Feb Mummy!!!

:hugs: Maya, I know what you mean about the moods -- I've been having them too. Think I'm getting BH now as well, cause sometimes I find my bump going rock hard. They're not painful at the moment, but the pressure in my pelvis sure can be! I did manage to get about an hour's sleep after I posted my whinge.... so maybe I can squeeze in a snooze before I have to start getting ready for my baby shower.

Sal, you are NOT a bad Feb Mummy - you are just a busy one like the rest of us :hugs: I'm rubbish at keeping up these days... but you are all always in my thoughts!

Donna - mmmmm did you mention Dairy Milk? :rofl: I also reckon you should change your ticker date to your section date - cause you know for sure that's the latest you'll meet Harley! Go on, I dare you too! :rofl:

Heather- how are you feeling sweetie? Are the kids still poorly? How you feeling about tomorrow? You know where we are if you need us hun :hugs:

Sending love and kisses to you and your little ones Debs :hugs:

Laurie - how are you misses? :hug:

And everyone and anyone else I've not mentioned by name, it doesn't mean you're not in my thoughts - I love you all, you yummy mummies! :friends:


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning all 

Meal was lovely, done some cleaning this morning but not enough to call it my nesting instinct haha! 

Not much planned for today, going to Chris's mums for dinner and then probably a lazy day.

Im in the bad Feb mummies club too :blush: Im not very chatty, too much to catch up on and I'm feeling pants :( Just wish Thomas was here I'm sick of waiting now :(

Going to a mummy's meal tomorrow night from another site and I can't wait, will be nice to chill :) Going shopping on Tuesday with my mum.

Going to IKEA and the metro on Wednesday with Chris. Nothing planned for Thursday and Friday yet but sometime this week I need to fit a midwife visit in as I'm due another check up haven't had one for nearly 2 weeks now.

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: for you Kelly!!! Hope you enjoy your lazy day.... I love Ikea in Gateshead!!! We bought Peanut the cutest little elephant there for less than £2! :happydance: and those fleece blankets, which are so cozy!


----------



## pinkmummy

Think we might grab a few cot sheets and blankets too while we are there :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good thinking Kelly - Ikea is great!!!! :)


----------



## pinkmummy

How much were they Anna? Coz I've been looking on the website and can't seem to find any cheap ones really :? Think we may have a look into Matalan too as they are supposed to have cheap ones in too xx


----------



## insomnimama

Morning everybody! 

We had a nice visit last night- OH decided he wanted to try lobster but we don't have a pot big enough & don't know how to prepare/open it so took it over to my parents' place and had a nice big feast, with potato salad & asparagus on the side and homemade blueberry icecream for dessert. I think I'll be full for days! :rofl:

I can't believe Melbo had her little girl! I will have to go check out the news in 3rd tri right away. Congratulations Melbo!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Kelly, the fleecy blankets were about £2.60 each or thereabouts. They'll be great for the pram or for cuddling baby in. Don't think they're big enough for a cotbed but maybe for a Moses basket? We don't have one, so not sure.

Insomnimama, that feast sounds DEEEEE-LICIOUS!!!!! Asparagus is one of my favourite vegetables, lobster is yummy, and blueberries are one of my weaknesses - add them to ice cream and I'm sold! :)


----------



## dippy dee

right girls i'm off to change my ticker, watch this space x


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: i've magicaly jumped upto last box :happydance:
2 days till term :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Congratulations melbo on the safe arrival of your little girl, :hug:

wow not many feb mommies left now, 
Anna i LOVE dairy milk chocolate mmmmmmmmmm the one i have a real weakness for is galaxy mmmmmmm now that i would spoil my blood sugars for :rofl:

Kelly i'm glad you had a lovely meal, xx


----------



## claire1978

Hi all,

First of all, congrats to Melbo, seems like these Feb babies just cant wait, Im hoping I wont be long, my bump has dropped. its so nice I can now bend over abit more than I could and Im not as uncomfortable, Im a tad worried tho, I know babies quieten before labour but I only felt him a little bit this am when laying in bed and usually he is awake around midday but he hasnt been even after eating lunch, do u think I should get checked, how long should I leave it? Just hope hes ok

Ive not had many more pains really just the odd period pain every now and again last night but all quiet 2day which is weird not even had any pressure

Im having a relaxing day 2day, my father in law is here and him and hubby are cooking roast lamb, yummy and I cant wait for dancing on ice 2nite, I love that programme, go Colleen :happydance:

:hugs: to everyone, Im crap with names so I cant remember who is doing what today :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

Claire i'd sit and relax and drink a hot/cold drink and see if you can wake lo up, i prod and poke harley the poor thiong but it wakes him up, if lo still hasn't moved then i'd get checked out.
Wow roast lamb i love it but dh isn't keen on it so we live on roast chicken on a sunday.

I love dancing on ice as well i want ray from xfactor to win xx


----------



## claire1978

No, no I cant stand Ray, not sure why, hes 2 smarmy for me and abit of a show off like Chris Fountain from last yr but I have to say Ray is good

Im drinking cold water now, still nothing, Im gonna have a coffee now aswell coz that always wakes him up without fail, I will keep u informed

Roll on a couple of hrs, Im so looking 4ward 2 my dinner


----------



## dippy dee

You watch you will sit down to eat dinner and lo will kick you so much you'll not want any haha. xx


----------



## claire1978

Phew, I can now relax now, had a cup of coffee and bubba has had a couple of little kicks thankfully


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: these babies are trouble :rofl: now you can enjoy your tea without worrying xx


----------



## Vivanco

Hey ladies, sorry i haven't posted, feeling a little down, nothings wrong, infact everything is perfect but i just cant seem to shake off the tears or the sadness, im ridiculous i know, love to you all x


----------



## insomnimama

Aww Debs probly just a little baby blues... make sure you have lots of support for the next little while. :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Vivanco said:


> Hey ladies, sorry i haven't posted, feeling a little down, nothings wrong, infact everything is perfect but i just cant seem to shake off the tears or the sadness, im ridiculous i know, love to you all x

:hug: Not ridiculous at all. You've been through alot these past months and have had to be so strong and keep it all together. You wouldnt be human if you didnt feel like this. x x x x x x x


----------



## claire1978

Vivanco said:


> Hey ladies, sorry i haven't posted, feeling a little down, nothings wrong, infact everything is perfect but i just cant seem to shake off the tears or the sadness, im ridiculous i know, love to you all x

I was like this yesterday, just crying for no reason, it does pass, dont worry :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Vivanco said:


> Hey ladies, sorry i haven't posted, feeling a little down, nothings wrong, infact everything is perfect but i just cant seem to shake off the tears or the sadness, im ridiculous i know, love to you all x

Debs hun it sounds like the baby blues, if it carries on mention it to your health visitor or mw if you still see her as you have been through so much and it could all be taking it's toll on you now lo is home, :hugs: we're here if you need us and you have my no if you want a chat xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Oh Debs sweetie - sounds like it could be the baby blues. Mention it to your HV or MW and know we're all here for you!!!

Donna - hooray on your updated ticker!!! :happydance: Almost term! Not long now!!!!

Claire - glad you're feeling a bit better now that bump has dropped, and hooray that LO is moving! :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Debs hun, it must be hard for you, you've been through so much. It sounds like a little bit of the baby blues but I'm sure you will get over it hunni, we're all here for you if you need a chat :hugs:

Afternoon/evening ladies how is everyone feeling? xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm excited! :happydance: Am off to try and make myself pretty for my baby shower - leaving for it in about an hour :)

Will catch up on things when I get home tonight :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Have fun hun :hugs: dont forget piccies!! xx


----------



## dippy dee

Anna have a wonderful night hun :hugs:

Kelly how are you hun? i'm ok thankyou i've decided I LOVE FOOD :rofl: i can't stop eating, i've been cooking meals to freeze for when i've had harley and of course i've had to have some of each, i did our favorites like steak and i did some liver mmmmmmm naughty i know but i've eaten it all this pregnancy n haven't had low iron levels. I can't wait as i'm cooking all day tomorrow as well.
:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

Im not too bad thanks hun, gonna jump in the bath soon and have a nice chill :)

Was getting BH earlier really strong and they were really regular too! They were about 2.30 - 3 minutes apart and lasting 30 - 1minute but as soon as I got up to go make tea they stopped :cry: I just wish he would come instead of teasing me :(

Just finishing my tea nad checking forums emails etc and then jumping in the bath and retiring for the night.

I wish I had the energy to cook I just really can't be arsed with anything lately! xx


----------



## insomnimama

Enjoy your shower Anna!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening girls! 

I didn't manage to find any toast, but I did find minstrels and sunday dinner :D I'm hungry again now though :blush: I think Mikes ordering pizza for us now :happydance: 

Anna, I hope you enjoy the baby shower tonight! Make sure you let us know how it goes :hugs: 

Debs, We're all here for you sweety :hugs: It must be a touch of the baby blues. You've been through so much these past few weeks! Hope you feel better soon xxx

Kelly, hope you have a nice relaxing evening! Hopefully it wont be too much longer and Thomas will be on his way! All the bh have to lead to the real thing eventually! :hugs: 

Dee, I'm glad you changed your ticker :D I know what you mean about loving food! All I wanna do today is eat! Not too sure about the liver though... I used to like it when I was younger, but cant stomach it now... I'm so fussy anyway... I don't eat sausages, burgers, mince (unless its vegetarian mince)... I used to do my mothers head in when I was at home :D Awkward bugger I am :rofl: 

Maya, How are you this evening? Good I hope xx

Claire, Hopefully LO is behaving and is wriggling away for you. It's worrying when they don't move much isn't it! These babies are keeping us on our toes, thats for sure! xx

Insomnimama, I've not tried fresh lobster, but the meal you ate last night sounds soooo good! I'm with Anna on the blueberries... I ate 6 mini blueberry muffins last night :blush:... They were yummy :D Blueberry ice cream sounds scrummy! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone today... I've got a bit of a fuzzy head today...Not too sure why again... Hmmm... 

Anyways loads of love and hugs to you all :D 
:hugs: 
xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Kelly thomas really is a tease, i keep coming on here and thinking i'll see you've gone into labour, was you early with caitlin?

Insomnimama how are you hun? :hug:

Sal save me a slice of that pizza :saywhat: i don't even like pizza but wow i could just eat some :dohh:
I love liver and luckily so do the boys, when i was having jack i had poor iron levels and ended up having a blood transfusion so this time i thought bugger it and have eaten a small amount of liver or pate eah week and my levels are brilliant. I ate it 15 years ago and was encouraged to.

I hope you start to feel better soon hun i'd get that head checked if it carries on xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

There'll be a slice with your name on it mrs! How long it stays that way though I can't say lol... It might just end up in my belleh :muaha: 

I'd not stop eating liver if it's keeping you're iron levels up! Specially if its not too much... Everything in moderatioon eh! I've been lucky with my iron levels. Thought mine would be really poor in pregnancy as my mothers were and so were my nans, but mine are good :D Well if they're not I'll get a letter sent out... but so far so good :D 

You up to much this evening hun?
xx


----------



## insomnimama

I'm good Dee- how are you? Just went for a walk to the playground with my little guy... of course we were the only ones there as it's so cold out but I am determined to get a walk in every day as I was so inactive my last two weeks at work (drove there and back rather than walking as usual as I am slooooowww now). 

Pookies very funny that we all have food on the brain :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Insomnimama, my OH and I drive everywhere now :( I get out of breath walking up my stairs these days! As soon as I get to 37 weeks I want to walk lots more... Hopefully it may get things moving lol!


----------



## Hevz

Well girlies....I will see you all in a few days hopefully as it's my induction tomorrow:help:

Any guesses as to what day, time I will give birth or what sex baby will be????


Place your bets now:happydance:


----------



## Sharpy

Hi all, 

Hevz - good luck tomorrow - I predict boy, born Tuesday at 1:30am!!! Wish I knew when I was going to meet Bug!

Donna - did you have a fab babyshower?

I had part 2 of my bump photoshoot today - with hubby this time! Want to see pics?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/karenmcgowran...57611875269006/

Really love them!

Then we tidied up Bugs nursery as it was getting a bit of a dumping ground, and finished packing our bags - all done now! Now for Bug to arrive, come on baby - I am fed up with waiting!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good luck for tomorrow Hevz! Will be thinking of you and LO :hugs: 

Hmmmm, I'm going to guess that smudge is a boy, and will get here in the wee hours of Tuesday morning... 1am... I'm probably going to be completely wrong though lol! 

Sharpy, how are you? Hope you had fun at the photo shoot :D I'd love to do something like that but am too shy :blush: 

I'm going to get my sleepy head to bed soon! Just going to wash my face and brush my teeth and get in my jamas :D Can't wait to nod off :D

Night girls
xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck for tomorrow Hevz! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Poppeteer

Hi ladies
After my last post on this thread I went on to develop pre-eclampsia and was induced. After a 4.5 hour labour I gave birth to my beautiful little girl, Halle, weighing 6lbs 12 ozs on 22nd Jan


All worth it ladies, I would do it again and again. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Poppeteer! Glad you are both doing well. :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

congrats poppeter i can't wait to see pis of your little angel. x


----------



## dippy dee

good luck for today hevz will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Plumfairy

*Congratulations on the arrival of your Little Girly Poppeteer! * Hope all went well. Looking forward to seeing pics of your princess! :D

Morning other ladies - How are you all? Hope the baby shower went well Anna.. Last monday in work for you...! ;) x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations Poppeter! :hugs:

Anna - How did the baby shower go? :hugs:

Sal - How are you this morning? I know what you mean about not being able to walk anywhere :( I'm trying my best to keep mobile a bit as I don't want to be an invalid! LOL :hugs:

Maya - How are you this morning hunni? :hugs:

Laurie- Haven't spoke to you in ages hun, hope your Ok. :hugs:

Donna - I was 4 days early with Caitlin so there is some hope that I may be early.

I was getting the BH last night again after I got in the bath. They were worse than earlier in the afternoon and I actually had to breathe through the contractions they were that painful! I took some coedine and went to bed. I woke up a few times in the night with pains and I'm still kinda getting them now, but not thinking much of them. Going to walk to my nanas with Caitlin in a bit and then go shopping with my mum and dad, hopefully something will start but I am not holding my hopes up!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning all!

Hevz good luck today hun! Will be thinking of you and LO xxx

Poppeteer, Congratulations on the birth of baby Halle :hugs: How are you both doing now? Can't wait to see pics either xx

Maya, how are you today hun? Good I hope! :) :hugs:

Donna, you ok too mrs? :hugs:

Kelly, I hope these braxton hicks turn into something more for you soon! I don't think you're going to have to wait too much longer! :hugs:

I'm up early today...I'm up early most days, but today I'm actually dressed before 10 am... Woke up to my 'Happy Days' alarm and now I have it stuck in my head :dohh: I'm off to go find a new charger for Mikes laptop this morning! His broke last night which is fun... He does a bit of design work sometimes so needs it... I'm off to find some raspberry leaf tablets too... I'm getting a bit fed up of drinking the tea now... It's becoming a bit of a chore! Anyways, I'll be back on later for a catch up! 

Loads of love and hugs to you all :hugs: 
xxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Kelly i think that with in a week you'll of had thomas, look at neece she had bh for days and is now in labour so i think the same will happen with you x

Sall good luck with the hunt for a charger.

Morning maya how are you?

Well i've woke up full of energy :rofl: jon finished decorating the hall way and stairs etc and it looks lovely and a lot more cosier than what it did, he also managed to do all the kitchen for me that just needs a second coat tonight and then all that's to do is my bedroom which jon's nephew is going to do as i've picked some lovely paper that is terrible to hang, i can't belive the decorating is nearly done :happydance:
I'm going to sort all my units out in the kitchen today and re arrange them because how i have them now won't work fopr me when i've had my section so i'm changing them all around i'm getting all the tins etc and putting them in a cupboard higher up as at the mo they are down in the bottom unit so no good for me.
I've also got to wash the wood work at some time this week which i'm not looking forwads to as it's getting so hard to bend over.
i've decided i'm going to try and fit all of mine and harleys stuff into 2 seperate bags as having 1 bag seems like it might be a lot of hassel as for the first day at least i'm going to have to ask for help with looking after him so if harleys stuff is in 1 bag and mine in another then it will be easier for others to get their hands on what they need.
I hope all you lovely ladies are having a lovely day. xx


----------



## claire1978

Congrats Poppeteer and good luck Neecee

How is everyone, Ive been having abit of pressure this am, nothing unusual but he has been very very quiet last couple of days, wonder if its the calm b4 the storm? Ive had a dull like ache aswell which goes round to my back, nothing major but I vaguely remember the feeling from my 2nd child, I think if it is anything then its warming up slowly, I still think my friends prediction of 2moz may be right or at least Im hoping, i am so so ready :happydance:, I sorted out some change for hubbys van and our car today for the hospital car park and made sure I have money in my purse for anything I need whilst at the hospital, I might go shopping later to buy a little something for my 2 kiddies from their new brother when he is born, they will be with me so will have to buy them sneakily, I will take my mum with me

Im just trying to chill today as much as I can, didnt sleep to well last night and have been awake since 6.30am :hissy:


----------



## Gwizz

Wow dippydee you are getting sorted - my hallway still needs painting and ive been here 2 years now!

Slightly scared of the influx on Feb mums now giving birth - has the weather changed or they put something in the water?!!!

Congratulations to all the girls, and good luck to everyone else as our time now nears.....

Love to you all relaxing by your PC's!

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Gwizz i've been here nearly a year now and i hate the house, it's tiny in comparrison to the house i lived in before, my old house we did up to the hilt and then mil ended up needing extra help so we moved 2 streets up into a tiny house so i think that's why dh is decorating it for me so i'll like it more.

These fab babies are so impatient come next week there will only be a few of us left, it'll be good to see who is next, i've bets on kelly or maya being next i think they will be within the next week, then i say it's laurie, anna and claire. 
Luv to all you girls xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Hi feb mummies! hope everyone is good :hugs:
Looks like everyone is popping one by one now :happydance: hope its my turn soon!! 10 days!!!:cloud9:
I am so board today :hissy: dont even have any housework to do as me and OH got it all done over the weekend xxx


----------



## claire1978

Just thought I would post a quick message, I feel abit sick, not sure why and abit not with it and light headed, think Im gonna go and get a drink and sit and watch abit of tv, I just feel like Im gonna be sick, I hope not, I hate being sick :dohh:


----------



## Dee_H

There is already a thread started but...Beltane is in the process of having her LO right now. Wishing her a quick labour!! Can't wait to hear all about Baby Shields arrival.:hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

OMG Donna do you think I'll have mine within the week?? Eeeeeek I hope so!! :D How are you today anyway misses? All ok? Any news? 

I've been shopping this morning but Im so sick of it.. I dont want to look at another sleepsuit or cute dress until she's here..!! Doing my head in!! Grrrr!! Sorry I've been quiet again girls.. My mums still here you see so we've been doing allsorts and havent had much laptop time. x x x x


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all (afternoon for you)! 

Well mat leave has found me busier than ever, lol- I don't even have time to check the net! Hope everybody's well. Insomnikid was sick last night and he tends to baptize the whole house so we had a big cleanup to do and then I slept on the couch while Insomnikid slept in our bed with OH, poor little guy. So overall not much sleep but I am still going strong!


----------



## dippy dee

maya don't you appologise hun i know how special and important it is to spend time with our moms, i know whatyou mean about not wanting to see baby clothes, i'm sick of getting harleys in and out and re arranging them. I'm ok thanx hun just bouncing along in a big fat ball shaped way :rofl: 
21 days to go and i can't wait :happydance:
well i'm still cooking i'm making stew today and potatoe and leek soup and then i'm freezing it all for when i have harley so i don't have to put up with jon's cooking :rofl:

maya i think you'll have lo within the next week.

Dee thankyou for letting us know about beltane, here wishing her a quick and pain free labour. xx

Claire be careful as you've had a bad haed etc you could be getting a bug but be careful and on the look out for pe. :hug:

Paula have yo found something to do? I hate it at night time when jon is at work i get so bored as the kids are in bed and the house is done, i've turned to spending hours in the bath :rofl:

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Nope Dee, I am still very board LOL, the most board I have been so far :(.... I can usually find something to do but everything is done, sorry for moaning
Plus Peter works away mon - fri and this week he is working on sat too for some extra cash for when he has a month off when LO decides to make her apperance! so I wont see him until late sat night :( :hissy:
I am trying to think of ways I could get things going LOL having no signs at all!
but I really dont feel like going for a walk and I dont think rasperry tea is going to do anything tbh and I can have sex :blush:
sorry for the moan, anyway how are you feeling ? xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Paula hun you can come help me nest hehe with my 2 there's always stuff that needs doing, my pet hate is washing up, i love washing clothes and smelling comfort mmmmmmmm i think i need to go hunt out some more washing, sayingthat i wonder if i could put the washing up on a delicate wash? hehe i'd love to try and if it don't work then i could chuck all broken plates away and buy new hehe.
Now i keep getting bored and frustrated i've started cooking and freezing it for when i've had harley, also i've been baking cakes and sending them to lo's school so they all love me in his class. I also keep doing lists of what i need to do, what i need to buy and what i need to ask hospital as there is loads i need to ask.
I'm getting so excited as it's my pre op next week and i can't wait as i'll be having just after a week after. 
Moan away if you want hun as long as it helps you feel a bit better xx


----------



## dippy dee

AAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i can't stop cleaning it's driving me potty, jon has just forced me to sit down and talk to you ladies instead of cleaning and getting upset at the state of the house.


----------



## louise1302

come clean my house donna!!!!
ps i have 3 bottle of comfort for you to sniff...the yellow the green and the orange pmsl

60 hours to go woooohooooooooo


----------



## dippy dee

louise i'll be round in 10 lol, mmmmmmm comfort i'm in love with the stuff.
Wow 60 hours till induce time, you never know hun you may start before thursday. my phone is charged and i'm ready to update the world for you xx


----------



## moo2

Hello Lovelies! :hugs:

How's everyones day been?

Any more signs of progress Maya?

Dee I don't know how you do it! You really put me to shame with all your nesting... All that and looking after the boys too... I'm struggling to keep on top of the mess made by my mud monster dog!

Anna how was the baby shower? Hope you had a fab time...

I really must invest in that note pad so that I can keep up with everyone on this thread... :blush:

As for pic's of the beans room I have no idea how all you clever ladies put pictures on here? I'll do my best to get them on when everything is finished. I'm a bit concerned its all looking a bit girly and we're having a yellow bump :dohh:
We had only just finished decorating it as a regular bedroom when we got our BFP. We didn't want to re-decorate again so I've just tried to adapt it to look a bit more baby friendly... Oh well! xxxxx


----------



## louise1302

no signs of anything donna not even a bloody backache the only trouble im having is i still have this bleeding cough am back to sleeping on the settee

he far to comfy he'll get a bloody shock thurs morning

love the name for necees baby my son is kai alexander too bless!!!

hope all you ladies are feeling good!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Poppeteer and Neecee on the arrival of your LOs! :hug:

My baby shower was wonderful - lots of great company, great food, fun games and lovely, thoughtful gifts. We were given a baby bath FULL of goodies for Peanut, and a basket full of lovely little tidbits for us :) Feeling thoroughly spoiled but oh so tired now as I didn't get in till about 1am, and then it took me ages to settle enough to go to sleep. Today at work was hectic (by my standards, anyhow) so am beyond shattered now.

I'm so glad I only have this week to go and then I'm on mat leave.

Sorry that this isn't my usual type of catch-up post my lovelies, but I love each and every one of you!
:friends:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Wooo!! Congrats to the new febbie mummies :D:D:D wooo!!

Anna - glad the babyshower went well :hugs: i know it meant a lot to you! and, so nearly on mat leave :D wooo!!! :happydance:

From me, i'm in agony. my back is killing, i can barely move :( i want him here now :hissy: x


----------



## Sharpy

Glad you had a lovely babyshower Donna - have you got any pics?

I've had another one of those nights with my bloody naughty baby! After a really active few days she didn't move at all today - from about 3am and I finally phoned the mat unit at 6pm! Got there at 6:30pm and was put on the trace - 5 kicks straight away - then nothing for 40 minutes, but the mw said thats fine as you only have to have ten in a day (conflicting advice though as I was told by another mw that that number is nonsense if you normally have aload more!) however.. then Bug got the hiccups! And because of that had to stay on the trace for another half hour til she calmed down! 

So after an hour and a half hooked up to the trace, and still not alot of movements I was allowed home! They've told me to monitor her movements carefully and if she stops again to go back, she didn't move for an hour after leaving the hospital but then started kicking a little bit, but only for about 5 mins and has stopped again! Not even a wiggle when I was in the bath!

I have no idea what this baby is up too! I hope she is conserving her energy for an arrival soon!

Getting lots of BH's and foof pains - but no contractions - so it looks like Bug is staying put for a while longer! 

Have started on the old wives tales tonight - pineapple, curry and RLT!

And officially in single figures - 9 days to go!!!

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Everyone keeps having babies! I have only a week left and way too much to do! *hyperventilates* :headspin: :wacko:


----------



## Jasmine1

Morning Ladies,
Just wanted to let you know that Hevz has had her baby. I have started another post but just thought you'd like to know. Baby Erin Rebecca was born at 1.09a.m this morning weighing 6lb 9oz. Mummy and Erin are doing great! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratualtions to Neecee and Hevz, is it my turn now?? :D :D

Maya and Sal- How are you both hun, haven't heard from you in a few days?

Anna - So glad you had a good baby shower hun :) Can't wait to see the piccies!!

Thomas currently has the hiccups :rolleyes: I am off shopping with my mum today and meeting friends for a cuppa later so should be having a nice day :)

Porbably won't be on here until tonight now, so everyone have a lovely day and anyone I've missed sorry Im in a rush to get out and go and pick my mum up :blush: xxx


----------



## lillysmum

congrats girls, Neecee you're baby shares my birthday!!


----------



## insomnimama

Yay Neecee and Hevz! Such great news. :crib:


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats all you new mummies ....Hevz, Neecee, Popeteer and Melbo!!!! and anyone else ive missed!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Beth_18

congrats ladies!!! x x


----------



## Plumfairy

Kelly - All good this end.. Havent been on much lately as I dont really have any news or much to say, and Im afraid If I just come on here I'll only moan about my aches and pains.. Got lots of those you see! Hope you're ok.. Have a nice day shopping with your Mum and Tea with your friends! x x 

*Congrats Neecee and Hevz...!! Two more impatient February Babies! Welcome to the world Little Ones! x x x*


----------



## dippy dee

congratulations neecee and hevz, i can't wait to see pics and hear all about your lo's.

maya you complain hun if you need to, it nearly our time xx

Kelly have a lovely day, 
hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: 3 weeks today until my section :happydance::happydance: this time 3 weeks i'll have my little man in my arms xx :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Jasmine1 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Just wanted to let you know that Hevz has had her baby. I have started another post but just thought you'd like to know. Baby Erin Rebecca was born at 1.09a.m this morning weighing 6lb 9oz. Mummy and Erin are doing great! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks Jasmine!

I had a text this morning but couldn't get on here to update thread - congrats to Hevz!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> :happydance::happydance: 3 weeks today until my section :happydance::happydance: this time 3 weeks i'll have my little man in my arms xx :happydance:

Yay - not long now hun! 21 days :happydance:

13 days for me OMG - saw the mw this morning and apparently LO is 4/5 engaged, 1/5 free :wohoo: I thought it'd never happen! And I got her to check, ha ha!!!!

Gotta keep on with my eviction routine....need to get on my ball soon. I've been walking, :sex:, eating curries, eating pineapple, drinking raspberry leaf tea, taking evening primrose oil etc but can't seem to get my hands on any clary sage, oh well.

Sorry haven't been on here much girls....just try to keep thread updated daily as so many Feb mummies keep having their LO's! The girls are catching up with the boys again (28 to 27 - I think :blush: can't quite remember and I've only just updated the thread!!!).

Just want to say hello to you all....Donna, Kelly, Maya, Sal, Anna, Sammie, Insomnimama (not sure that's right), Claire, Maddi and anyone else I've missed....

Hope you're all ok!

xxxxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

wooo!! another febbie mummy! congrats HEVZ :hugs: xx


----------



## claire1978

It seems that all the girls are popping at the moment, congrats to all those who have, Im so jealous :hissy:

I have a midwife appointment 2moz, she didnt think I would need it coz she was sure I would have delivered by then, suppose there is still time so I'll keep my fingers crossed but definately not my legs :blush:

Hope everyone else is ok 2day


----------



## AnnaBanana9

CONGRATULATIONS HEATHER!!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug: Erin is soooooooo beautiful, am so delighted for you sweetie!

:hugs: Only 3 weeks now Donna - not long!!!!!

Maya, you moan as much as you want hun! We're all here for each other :hugs:

Claire, I hope all goes well at the MW tomorrow and that labour isn't far off for you now!!

:hugs: To all you other yummy mummies.

I'm home earlier than planned, as the MW called to say aquanatal was cancelled tonight. I had JUST pulled up, too :dohh: Oh well, there's next week!

I can't believe that I have 3 days left in the office!!! :happydance: I know you girls must be fed up of hearing me go on about it :rofl: but it's something I've been looking forward to and counting down to since we found out we were pregnant WAY back in mid-June! LOL

xooxox


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> Gotta keep on with my eviction routine....need to get on my ball soon. I've been walking, :sex:, eating curries, eating pineapple, drinking raspberry leaf tea, taking evening primrose oil etc but can't seem to get my hands on any clary sage, oh well.xxxxxx

Ebay hun, its amazing :) I can send you the link if you like I got a 10ml bottle for £1.99! :happydance:

Had a lovely day shopping with my mum :) (apart from teh aches and pains Im suffering with now :( )

Got Thomas some sleepsuits and a little clothes set, my mum bought him one too :) I order some things off verbaudet for him too. I bought Caitlin a Peppa Pig rain hat and some socks she loves them bless her :) Bought her a couple of hairbands and bobbles too as she will now wear them :happydance:

My friend cross stitched Thomas and Caitlins names for them ato go in their rooms so I bought some picture frames for them.

Off to the metro tomorrow to get Thomas's drawers and some things from Makro. 

Going to go and jump in the bath in a bit then settle down and watch TV for the night.

Will pop on in the morning as we're not going out till dinner time. Hope everyone has a good night, speak to you all in the morning xx


----------



## insomnimama

Anna I hear you re: the days left to work. I'm excited for you! Hopefully you don't also have a daunting list of things to do once you are off work :rofl:


----------



## cybermum

Congrats to all the new mummies!
Lots of gorgeous B'n'B babies arriving :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

I can't believe how many Feb Mums there are already! Congratulations to them all :hug: 

Hevz, I almost guessed the time right lol... just a few minuted off! Got the sex completely wrong :dohh: :hugs: to you and LO x

Anna, I cant believe you only have 3 days left in work! :happydance: I think I'd be just as excited about it as you are hun! How's Peanut behaving? 

Kelly, how are you hun? Glad you had a good day today and hope you get a good nights kip tonight :hugs: 

Dee, you ok too misses? Still nesting? I wish my nesting instinct would kick in! Oooooh I know you're not _actually_ there yet, but if your section date was your real due date you would be sooooo......*Happy Full Term Hun xxx* 3 weeks to go and Harley is here :headspin: It's mad! 

Laurie and Maya, how are things for you both? Hope its not much longer for either of you :hugs: 

Claire, you never know what can happen in the space of a few hours! Watch this space lol! 

Maddi, how are you doll? Riley stopped playing football with your insides? xx

Insomnimama, how are you and insomnibaby? x

I'm really sorry if I've left anyone out! Hope you're all doing well :hugs: 

Its been really quite on here the past few days! I suppose its getting down to crunch time now and everything needs to be sorted out! I've been going over and over everything in my head to make sure I've not forgotten anything... I don't think I have... I suppose if I checked everything properly and not just in my head I would get somewhere :dohh: :rofl: I'll get round to it one of these days... When I can be bothered lol! 

I'm going to watch some tv in a bit, then soak in the bath before jumping in to bed... Mmmm... Can't wait! I'm so tired these days!

Night night everyone xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie :happydance: your lo is engaging it really is not long now. Fingers crossed the evicton works hun xx

Maddi how are you hun?? I hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Claire not long now hun you watch you'll go into labour when you least expect it xx

Anna :happydance: not long until you finish work :happydance: you keep going on about it hun as it gives me something to concentrate on to help pass these last few weeks as they'll drag if not. Sorry to hear aquanatal was cancelled i know how much you enjoy it :hugs:

Kelly i hope you are taking it easy and stopping to rest plenty as you sound so busy :hugs:

Insomnimama how are you hun xx

Hi cybermum :hug:

Hi and :hugs: to everyone i have missed :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

pookies24feb09 said:


> I can't believe how many Feb Mums there are already! Congratulations to them all :hug:
> 
> Hevz, I almost guessed the time right lol... just a few minuted off! Got the sex completely wrong :dohh: :hugs: to you and LO x
> 
> Anna, I cant believe you only have 3 days left in work! :happydance: I think I'd be just as excited about it as you are hun! How's Peanut behaving?
> 
> Kelly, how are you hun? Glad you had a good day today and hope you get a good nights kip tonight :hugs:
> 
> Dee, you ok too misses? Still nesting? I wish my nesting instinct would kick in! Oooooh I know you're not _actually_ there yet, but if your section date was your real due date you would be sooooo......*Happy Full Term Hun xxx* 3 weeks to go and Harley is here :headspin: It's mad!
> 
> Laurie and Maya, how are things for you both? Hope its not much longer for either of you :hugs:
> 
> Claire, you never know what can happen in the space of a few hours! Watch this space lol!
> 
> Maddi, how are you doll? Riley stopped playing football with your insides? xx
> 
> Insomnimama, how are you and insomnibaby? x
> 
> I'm really sorry if I've left anyone out! Hope you're all doing well :hugs:
> 
> Its been really quite on here the past few days! I suppose its getting down to crunch time now and everything needs to be sorted out! I've been going over and over everything in my head to make sure I've not forgotten anything... I don't think I have... I suppose if I checked everything properly and not just in my head I would get somewhere :dohh: :rofl: I'll get round to it one of these days... When I can be bothered lol!
> 
> I'm going to watch some tv in a bit, then soak in the bath before jumping in to bed... Mmmm... Can't wait! I'm so tired these days!
> 
> Night night everyone xxx

Hi hun :happydance: i'm full term well kind of.
I know what you mean about it been quiet on here lately i have to laugh though as the feb moms are catching up on us it's like everyone talks none stop until there is a couple of weeks left then we all turn into panicking mad women :rofl:
I'm still nesting like hell :dohh: it's driving jon potty and i'm getting so angry as i'm running out of things to do. :blush:
I know what you mean about going over everything in your head i've been doing the same, well that and making lists of what i need to do, what i need jon to do and even to the point that i've made a list of shopping i need to get in for jon and a shopping list for jon to go to asda when i'm in the hospital, it's so cute as jon is getting excited now which makes me want to cry :cry: as it's so cute.

Night night hun xx


----------



## sammie18

Oh wow Im gone for a few days and everyone pops lol Whens it my turn!!


----------



## dippy dee

sammie i thought you might have had lo with you not being on here i've been expecting an announcement from you. How are you hun? xx


----------



## Plumfairy

AAAAAAAHHHH I feel like I need to poo all the time, but I cant go...!!! Its not that Im constipated... Its just a feeling... Lots of BH tooo.... eeeekk!!! I want baby to come out!!! I think I've deflated my ball too and the pumps in the loft... Grrrrrr!!!! Ladiessssss when will my baby be here??!!!! x x x


----------



## dippy dee

maya it sounds like very soon hun the pressure in the bottom and loads of bh sounds promising to me xx


----------



## moo2

Plumfairy said:


> AAAAAAAHHHH I feel like I need to poo all the time, but I cant go...!!! Its not that Im constipated... Its just a feeling... Lots of BH tooo.... eeeekk!!! I want baby to come out!!! I think I've deflated my ball too and the pumps in the loft... Grrrrrr!!!! Ladiessssss when will my baby be here??!!!! x x x

I think you'll pop soon! :hugs:

I'm predicting before this time next week....xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh ladies I so hope so!! Is the pressure in the bum thing a good sign do you think?? Im worried I'll go into labour and not know about it...!! x x x


----------



## dippy dee

moo i agre hun ooooo maya could be the next feb mummy,
Moo how are you hun?????


----------



## moo2

I'm fine thanks Dee :hugs: Hope you're ok too? Not doing too much as usual!!!!

Yep I think the bum pressure is a good sign Maya... But hell what do I know! Complete novice :blush: But if our resident expert mommy Dee thinks so too then I'm with her!!! I'll be watching carefully for updates.... 

I've been a busy bee today, did a big food shop, got a few more 'baby bits' then came home and did a load of batch cooking for the freezer. My DH has gone to the pub to watch the footy so I thought I'd have a bit of 'me' time and try and catch up with you all.

Been a bit naughty though... Just sat down with a cup of tea and managed to eat half a box of Cadbury's chocolate fingers!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I agree with Donna -- Maya, I think you'll be our next Feb Mummy! :hugs:


----------



## moo2

Hope you have a fab last few days at work Anna :hugs: You've done so well to keep going so long, enjoy the well earned rest!


----------



## claire1978

Plumfairy said:


> AAAAAAAHHHH I feel like I need to poo all the time, but I cant go...!!! Its not that Im constipated... Its just a feeling... Lots of BH tooo.... eeeekk!!! I want baby to come out!!! I think I've deflated my ball too and the pumps in the loft... Grrrrrr!!!! Ladiessssss when will my baby be here??!!!! x x x

I can sympathise with u, Ive got lots of pressure down below and when I sit on the loo it feels like Im gonna do a poo but I dont need to, my pubic bones are aching 2nite and I keep getting like a sharp tingly pain in my cervix and my back is hurting 2nite aswell, Ive got midwife 2moz so Im hoping something is happening

Sammie, Ive wondered where u have been and thought u mite of had ur little girl, how r u?


----------



## dippy dee

mmmmmmmmmmmm chocolate finger that's not naughty that's nice, what food have you been cooking hun? I've done liver and onions our favorite mmm and i've done a stew and also steak and onion gravy o and a chilli con carnie. This week i'm going to do a couple of chicken roast dinners to freeze, spag bol and a couple of curries i think i may do a casserole as well if i can be bothered, other than that my cooking spree is over i've just got to stock up on easy to cook things for jon like pizza, bacon etc
I did a big food shop today as well and bought double of loads of things like loo roll and coffee as jon is bound to forget them i've also done himm a shopping list for when i go in ( you'd never think he spent 7 years on his own before he met me) i've also put in big letters FLOWERS FOR DONNA :rofl: on the list so he doesn't forget.
Girls may i suggest if you are doing a batch of cooking for the freeze make sure you do a couple of your favorites, i'm not nuts it's because if you have a section you could be in a few days and hospital food is not that tasty also if you give birth after 5 all they will give you is toast which isn't to good if you have been labouring for hours so if you can get dh/oh to warm some foor for you and bring it in it will be like heaven compared to hospital stuff.

Maya pressure in the bum is good as it means lo is very low and putting pressure on the right parts ( unlike harley who rubs his head on my hip to get out :dohh:) so try not to cross your legs hun and try bouncing, if your ball is down then sit on the edge of the bed or drag your mom out for a walk also sit up straight as the more pressure down there the more it will want to open up and pressure will do it's job :hugs: i'd say get tweeking your nipples BUT i doubt your mom wouild be happy to sit and watch tv whilst you are doing that :rofl:

Anna how are you hun???? :hugs:


----------



## moo2

Yep the choccie fingers were nice... Think I may have to lock the other half away to save me from myself... They're just so little, you can eat loads... Really quickly!!!! :blush:
Your menu sounds good Dee, except the liver which I know is very good for you but me and DH aren't big fans...
I did a bit if cooking last week too so we now have quite a well stocked freezer so when I get out of hospital I wont need to worry about cooking for a while and can focus on BFing which I'm a bit paranoid about!
So far we have lamb curry, fish pie, chilli, cottage pie, spag bol, Italian chicken and a few different soups for easy lunches. 
I love cooking so I'll probably keep going until I can't fit any more in the freezer! Its my excuse for not doing any cleaning :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

moo2 said:


> Yep the choccie fingers were nice... Think I may have to lock the other half away to save me from myself... They're just so little, you can eat loads... Really quickly!!!! :blush:
> Your menu sounds good Dee, except the liver which I know is very good for you but me and DH aren't big fans...
> I did a bit if cooking last week too so we now have quite a well stocked freezer so when I get out of hospital I wont need to worry about cooking for a while and can focus on BFing which I'm a bit paranoid about!
> So far we have lamb curry, fish pie, chilli, cottage pie, spag bol, Italian chicken and a few different soups for easy lunches.
> I love cooking so I'll probably keep going until I can't fit any more in the freezer! Its my excuse for not doing any cleaning :rofl:

Hun you will be brill bfeeding, i'm here if you want to chat or are struggling with breast feeding, i've bf 8 so far and intend to bf this 1, i'm a bit paranoidabout it as well but trust me you'll be fine. 
That goes to all you ladies that are going to attempt b'feeding :hug:


----------



## moo2

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks Dee xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! :hugs:

THREE days to go, and this is techinically my last 9-5 day! :happydance: We have our last antenatal class tomorrow morning, so won't be going in to work till lunchtime, and on Friday I've been asked by the MW who runs our aquanatal class if I would like to be a volunteer for the student midwives' exam - they need bumps to feel for their practical test! :rofl: I get tea and scones and a tenner, plus get to go into work late -- so guess what I told her! LOL Then I'm leaving work early on Friday to go say goodbye to friends at other branches :) So today is my last BIG day at work. My boss is coming out to see me late this afternoon, probably to collect any work I've done (but I'm hoping it's to bring me a maternity present! LOL - how cheeky am I?)

My parents have their plane tickets!!!!! :happydance: Am so excited!!!

I'm feeling generally pretty good - think it's a lot to do with the fact that I know in 3 more days, as long as Peanut cooperates, I can sleep as much as I want :) Although Donna thinks Peanut has other ideas for us :rofl: don't you Donna? My mom thinks Peanut will show up just about on his/her due date and be a well-behaved little baby - she still thinks P is a boy, and thinks P will look just like Chris. Can't wait to see our little one!

We found the sweetest little book for P - think I'm going to order it:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463374953&pf_rd_i=468294

I LOVE monkeys, and with the name Peanut, it's got to be a winner for our LO, right? :)

Time for breakfast, then to waddle off to work! Talk later girls - hope you all have a great day. xoxoxo


----------



## Plumfairy

Awww Anna the book looks so cute! :) I cant believe you're nearly finished work!! Time has flown... Its almost the end on January!!!! Eeeeek!!! Nice one with being a dummy for the midwives... I'd rather fnacy doing that for some tea, cakes and a tenner!! :D Hope you get a nice maternity gift off your boss too! Have a lovely wednesday! x x x x x


----------



## claire1978

Hi all and :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok

I have been for a walk this am, me and my friend walked the school run 2day rather than being lazy and driving, part of it is up hill, when I got to the school my back was killing me and I had cramp in the bottom of my belly, I was ok on the way back and since Ive been back altho bump feels very heavy

I am abit concerned tho, my right hand is abit swollen, and it feels weird when I clench my fist, even my fingers feel fat, Ive taken my rings off and Im starting to think that my left hand is slightly swollen aswell, I did have trouble putting my engagement and wedding ring on this am and I nearly couldnt get them off this am, my face isnt swollen or my ankles but I think my wrists are abit, Im not sure what to do really, Im gonna have a relaxing bath in a min, Ive got the midwife at 2.20pm 2day but can this type of thing wait, Ive never had it b4 and Im abit worried, help girls


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls!

Anna, hope you have a nice easy day today! I'd love to be a dummy for just the tea and cakes lol... Go you! Hope your boss gives you a nice gift too :hugs: 

Maya, I think the girls are right! You sound like you're on your way hun... I'm going to be keeping an eye out for updates on you missy! How are you feeling today? It's crazy to think that Feb is just a few days away! Maybe we'll start having some babies that are actually born in Feb lol :hugs:

Dee, Jon sounds like a doll bless him! Mikes getting excited too :D I think my nesting is kicking in, but not the cleaning side of it if you get me... I keep going over and over things to make sure I've not forgotten anything. I may be wrong though! Your freezer must be stuffed with all that food! :hugs:

Moo2, how are you doing? LO behaving? :hugs: 

I didnt sleep very well at all last night. I lay there awake for most of it :( My neck hurts too. The tiny bit of sleep I did get was in an awkwards position :dohh: I think an afternoon nap is on the cards for me later :D I'm just getting ready to go out for a walk. Fancy getting some excersise today :D 

Hope everyone is well today!

Lots of love and hugs to you all 
:hug:

xxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Claire, my right hand swells up quite a bit. My left one does sometimes, but not as much as the right. I mentioned this to the midwife and she didn't seem concerned, but if it's worrying you, give them a bell and see what they say :D How are you? x


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all! Have another doc's apt this morning but I have a feeling Insomnibaby won't be any further down than last time. I think I'm just going to have to deal for another 6 days. :cry: :rofl:

Hope everybody's doing brilliantly. :hugs: Not to long to go now with work, Anna!


----------



## lauriech

Morning girls! How are you all?

Sorry I'm not on much lately - haven't really been in a chatty mood. Probably just these hormones!!!

Am I right in saying....

*Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term dear Donna,
Happy Full Term to You!
*

Sorry if I got it wrong :blush:

Hope you're all feeling ok!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

ohhhhh GIRLS.... I JUST WROTE A MASSIVE LONG POST BUT SOMEHOW DELETED IT!!!!! BLOOOOODY HELLLLLLL!!!!!!! GrrrRR!!!! It included you all and took ages to write and now I want to cry because I cant be bothered to do it all over again!!!!! :hissy:

Am now going to go and slam some doors!!!!!!!! x x x


----------



## claire1978

pookies24feb09 said:


> Claire, my right hand swells up quite a bit. My left one does sometimes, but not as much as the right. I mentioned this to the midwife and she didn't seem concerned, but if it's worrying you, give them a bell and see what they say :D How are you? x

Ive had a long relaxing bath and it feels much better now altho still a little swollen, Im gonna mention it 2 the midwife later

One of the girls on the board mentioned it could be carpal tunnel syndrome so Im gonna have a read about that later

Im hoping today is the day for me coz I feel immense pressure, like hes really low down and my back is aching abit but who knows, its just a waiting game


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> ohhhhh GIRLS.... I JUST WROTE A MASSIVE LONG POST BUT SOMEHOW DELETED IT!!!!! BLOOOOODY HELLLLLLL!!!!!!! GrrrRR!!!! It included you all and took ages to write and now I want to cry because I cant be bothered to do it all over again!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Am now going to go and slam some doors!!!!!!!! x x x

I did that yesterday but then it magically appeared on the thread? :dohh: Don't worry hun - go and slam some doors to make you feel better!!!!

How are you feeling today?

xxx


----------



## moo2

pookies24feb09 said:


> Moo2, how are you doing? LO behaving? :hugs:
> 
> I didnt sleep very well at all last night. I lay there awake for most of it :( My neck hurts too. The tiny bit of sleep I did get was in an awkwards position :dohh: I think an afternoon nap is on the cards for me later :D I'm just getting ready to go out for a walk. Fancy getting some excersise today :D
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you all
> :hug:
> 
> xxxxxx

I'm fine thanks pookies, LO is being very good I think... Not showing any signs of going anywhere soon though which I'm quite happy about as I'm still not at all ready :blush:

Sorry you didn't sleep well :hugs: I bought a cheap body pillow from Lidl yesterday (there's a thread from Maccy about them in 3rd tri). I used it last night and found it quite comfortable... I know its late on now to get one but I thought it would help when feeding LO too? Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight...

Maya I feel for you, most of my posts are shortish as my laptop crashes on a regular basis so I have to try and get my post on before I lose connection :dohh: 

I'm off to the hospital later for an antenatal class 'Labour & Birth' inc. tour of the labour ward.... ARRGGHH - Not long now! Really must log off and get more things done!

Have a great day ladies!

Clare hope the hand is ok? Good luck with MW xxx

Love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Right... Doors all slammed!! :) Much better!! Such a pain... I tried hitting the back button to get ot back but no such luck..!! Oooooh well... Suuuch a sunny day!! Its making me feel so cheerful!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Moo! :) Wow a body pillow!! Sounds fab!! I have started taking the big sofa back pillows to bed and going to bed almost sitting up as laying down seems to make me sick... Think all the food in my tummy gets squashed back up by baby... Uuurggh!! Might have to go down to Lidls and have a look for one of those pillows... There are special nursing pillows you can buy, but as with everything baby related they are soooooo over priced!! x x x


----------



## Frankie

Can you update mine as i have a c section booked for 11th


----------



## March mummy

hi, i jsut wondered if anyone had heard anything from nkbapbt since the Lo was born as it was soo early, was hoping everything OK does anyone know anything?


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, hopefully the slamming doors helped! I woke up in a really good mood yesterday... I'm sure it has something to do with my happy days alarm *sings* 'These days are ooooouuuuurrrrrrrrrssssss....' Fun times! I hate it when theres a huge post typed up and then it vanishes... I'm constantly copying mine now lol! Hope you're ok :hugs: 

Claire, I hope it's your time soon and that everything goes well at the MW's :D 

Moo2, I was going to get a pillow like that, but I always seem gto kick any duvet's or pillows away from me these days where I get too hot :dohh: Not long now and I should be able to sleep more comfortably... probably not for any great length though lol! Have fun at your antenatal class :hugs: 

Laurie, how are you today? 12 days left... its not long at all now huh! Seems like forever ago since we were talking about going for our 4d scans! :hugs: 

March mummy, this is where all the updates are on little Lakai :D https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/69392-lakais-story-16.html

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone :)

I'm so bloody tired today...going for a nap soon :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Sal I think I need to get an alarm like yours!! Such a good idea!!! Although I dont set myself an alarm, I always wake up to Nathans... And its the most annoying, horrible alarm in the world and Im sure he just has it to annoy me... THE HOLLYOAKS THEME TUNE!!!!!!!! What a way to be woken from a pleasant dream!!!! That'll have to change once baby's born thats for sure!!!

March Mummy - There is a thread for Lakai in the premature babies section, you should be able to catch up on his progress there. Havent seen Nkbapt on here for a while so Im not sure...

Frankie - If you PM Laurie and ask her nicely Im sure she'll update for you.. :)She's got alooooot of updating to do at the mo though so Im sure she'll do it when she gets a minute.


----------



## sammie18

Oh well I hope I did lol Ive been wanting to go walk but its been so cold and snowing so havnt gotten to take a long walk to try to get her out :p I did do alot of cleaning and laundry i walked alot doing that but boy was i hurting at the end of the day lol Im doing ok ..How are you? Hows everyone eles doing?




dippy dee said:


> sammie i thought you might have had lo with you not being on here i've been expecting an announcement from you. How are you hun? xx


----------



## sammie18

YAY Single digits!! woooohooo!:happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Wow Sammie single Digits!! and We share the same birthday too!! Woooohooooo!!!! Not long now hun!! x x x


----------



## sammie18

Oh thats awsome!!! We shall have sum cake together then! lol:cake:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Hi girls!!

Can i please just pop by and moan???

OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

i'm in pain and i dont like this, i would very much like Mr. Riley to get his bum into this world.. :hissy:

Hope the rest of you lovely mummies to be are good :D NOT LONG NOW!! ahhhhh! 

:hugs: xx


----------



## sammie18

Awwww lucky!!!! You know what day you get to meet your lil man lol not fair! We have to just wait and see when and what happens lol:dohh: Hope the pian eases up for ya, im hurting to boooo! Pain sucks.




maddiwatts19 said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Can i please just pop by and moan???
> 
> OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> i'm in pain and i dont like this, i would very much like Mr. Riley to get his bum into this world.. :hissy:
> 
> Hope the rest of you lovely mummies to be are good :D NOT LONG NOW!! ahhhhh!
> 
> :hugs: xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Hmmmmm cake sounds delicious!! A nice chocolate toffee one Im thinking...!!! or maybe a cheesecake...!!! Ohhhhhh the possibilities are endless!!

Aaaw Maddi.. Not long to go now hun... Atleast you know exactly how long you have to wait... 8 days...!! Thats not long at all. He'll be here soon! Moan away though.. I have been too!! Its crap when every single part of you aches and you cant do nowt about it!!! Big Hugs x x x x


----------



## sammie18

Speaking of cheesecake I ate a whole strawberry cheesecake to myself LOL whoops! Of course it was over a 2 day period lol


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls just a quick one as it looks like mw wants me to go into hospital for some tests :cry: I went to see her today and although my bp is ok ( 120/60 ) i am swollen to the point i can't get socks on and i keep getting head aches and also i had +2 protien and +4 glucose in my urine this morning, she said keep an eye on how i am but my head still hurts :cry: so i'm waiting for her to phone back and see if she will come out and do my bp again as i really don't want to be going to the hospital today i just want to sleep and not get prodded and poked.
Harley is fine and measured 42 weeks today so i'm happy he's fine.
Jon has gone out as i'm bitching at him and short tempered with him and the boys :cry:

Love to you all :hug:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Thanks girlies..cake sounds SO good right now! :D
i know its not long, and i shouldnt complain, but it hurts! :hissy: 
i know theres others on here in far worse pain than me.. but we're nearly in feb girlies :D 
SO close :D xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

dippy dee said:


> Hi girls just a quick one as it looks like mw wants me to go into hospital for some tests :cry: I went to see her today and although my bp is ok ( 120/60 ) i am swollen to the point i can't get socks on and i keep getting head aches and also i had +2 protien and +4 glucose in my urine this morning, she said keep an eye on how i am but my head still hurts :cry: so i'm waiting for her to phone back and see if she will come out and do my bp again as i really don't want to be going to the hospital today i just want to sleep and not get prodded and poked.
> Harley is fine and measured 42 weeks today so i'm happy he's fine.
> Jon has gone out as i'm bitching at him and short tempered with him and the boys :cry:
> 
> Love to you all :hug:

good luck with everything sweetie.. i hope you get your restful day :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## sammie18

Good luck with everything dippy, get sum rest try not to stress over everything. Hopfully everthing settles for you


----------



## xxxjayxxx

hey how is everyone? :) can i ask something

had midwife today an im 4/5 engaged so does that mean i have more chance of him being early?? late? or am i just being hopeful hehe

xxx


----------



## March mummy

Thank you to the girls that gave me the info on where to find nkbapbt's story I stupidly didnt even think of looking in there. :dohh: Glad to see that the LO such a fighter, I was startingto worry thinking that noone ahd heard from her since the birth of little Lakai. I know where to look in future. Thank you. X Good Luck to all with there births.


----------



## Plumfairy

Donna - Big hugs hunny!! Hope you feel better. Have a nice rest if you can. Want to give you a big slice of chocolate cake to cheer you up! Hope the MW gets gets back to you soon. Its horrible feeling short tempered isn't it. Love love love x x x x x 

Sammie - I've eaten a whole strawberry cheescake on several occasions... Maybe over the space of a day...! :D It wasnt very big though...!! :blush:

Maddie - Nearly feb indeed... Only 4 Days to go... Are you all prepared for the big day? 

Julie - Hello... How are you?? Havent seen you on here for a while..?! With regards to Lo being 4/5... Im afraid it doesnt have much to do with whether baby will be early/late or bang on time.. I was 4/5 at 35 weeks and 3/5 at 37 weeks... (it works backwards... If that makes sense... Thats how the midwives write it anyway... So next time I go I rekon I'll be 2/5) Some women dont engage until they're actually in labour so theres no telling... Its just a waiting game Im afraid..!! Join in the obcessing over labour symptoms if you like... It sure passes the time!!!


----------



## lauriech

Hey girls!

Donna - sorry to hear about your day. I really hope everything settles down for you. Good Luck if you do have to go to hospital - we're all thinking of you hun! Make sure you rest please :hugs:

Maddi - nice to see you on here! Hope you're ok and no, not long at all! You're LO will be arriving in 8 days....a week and a day OMG! You lucky thing!!!!

Julie, Maya is right. The mw's don't really explain it but they write it backwards in your notes (well most do!). Last week I was 4/5th's so started thinking OH I'm gonna go really overdue, this week I'm 1/5th (or should I say the baby is!). Which means the mw can only feel 1/5th of the babies head, the rest is engaged. Like Maya says also, it has no bearing. I think you just gotta be patient hun!!!!!:dohh: We all know how you feel! 

Sammie - I can eat a whole Victoria sponge cake to myself over a couple of days too!!!!! It's not huge, but so light. It makes my mouth tingle and I keep buying them cos as soon as I have LO I will be in a diet so I'm making the most of it! OH keeps getting mad that I eat it all but he's not the one who's 9 months pregnant and bored on mat leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maya - how's your day hun? I still can't decide on a sling. I quite like the everyday one from little possums (I think that's the name!). Anyone else bought a baby carrier/sling? Any recommendations?

xxx


----------



## xxxjayxxx

oh god :( if he is late i could be waiting another 5 weeks in total with his feet right under my ribs :( i take it everyone is the same? completly fed up? i really am just want bubba out! and im bored too!
xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Donna sorry you are feeling like crap :hugs:

I went to my last doc's apt before the section and told the doc I thought he was going to pester me for the next 6 days but not come early. She did a check and said she figured I was right. 

She also had me book my first GP apt for Insomnibaby, which was surreal to say the least! 

Hope everybody's getting the rest they need...


----------



## Plumfairy

Join the club Julie!! Its not much fun this whole waiting malarky!!

Laurie - My day has been quite productive.. Well.. Sort of...!! Got Nathans sisters Bday stuff sorted and have cleared up as much as possible... just going to ask my dear mother to hoover for me tomorrow... Actually, on second thoughts, I may just do it and see if it gets things going.. Im abit of an obsessive hooverer... EVERYTHING has to be done so I dont quite trust my mum... She's a bit too skatty bless her!! I havn't seen the sling you're on about but will have a looooookie now. :) I really wanted to make one, but unfortunately that never happened...!! 

I did make these though... (well, my mum made one... We thought we could open a factory and make them, but after 3 hours making these two had a change of heart... :rofl: ) They're dummy clips for bubs incase you're wondering what they are....

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC10218.jpg


----------



## sammie18

Oooo Those are cute plumfairy! Makes me wanna make one or try to lol is it hard to do?


----------



## Plumfairy

Not hard... Just took a while as we had to sew popper buttons on, and it was very fiddly and had to be pretty tidy as you can see all the stitching.. In future I think velcro would be better.. You can buy the clips off ebay and just put your own ribbons etc on!! Was good fun doing them and I think they make nice gifts for people too! :D x x x


----------



## sammie18

Oh awsome I think I wanna try and make one Im going to use velcro it seems easier lol


----------



## claire1978

Hi girls,

Im back from the midwife and abit fed up to be honest, she wasnt the same midwife that I saw 2 weeks ago, this one doesnt really chat much and give much explaination for anything, she said that baby was very nearly fully engaged but she can still feel abit of his head but then on my notes she has wrote 4/5th palp which would have me think that he is only slightly engaged? :dohh:

I am so grateful to be pregnant and having a 3rd child but I have had enough now, just want my baby out, Im not even due yet, what am I gonna do if I go over :hissy: I feel like I could cry, I was really happy this morning, how can I go from one extreme to the next?

Its not even 5.30pm and Im already wishing my kids could go to bed, Im short tempered and my 7 yr old son is just doing anything he can to wind me up :hissy: I hate feeling sorry for myself, sorry to put a dampner on things girls


----------



## Plumfairy

yes definately go for the velcro! :) Have fun making... It helps the time pass thats for sure!! x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

Cheer up claire!!! You dont have that long to go now! Im sure your kiddies will keep you busy.. that'll pass the time. I find making lists always helps... :D Theres always a list to be made for something. x


----------



## claire1978

Oh and another thing, LO is still back to back, not as much as 2 weeks ago, abit more to the right but not in a great position, thats why Im getting back ache, MW said to get on all fours and scrub the floors but I just dont have the energy to do it and really dont want to :hissy: I think I might have to stamp my feed and demand this baby out :dohh:


----------



## sammie18

Im eatting pineapple at 11am :p Im crazy haha anyone want sum!?


----------



## bumpity

Hello ladies. Well, I was due in January, and as I'm 4 days overdue, and nothing is happening it looks like I'm joining you guys as a February mummy so thought I'd introduce myself :D 

I'm having a lemon bump and hopefully a HB (so long as I don't have to be induced). The MW is due to visit me on Friday to se ehow I am and think about the next steps.


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Bumpity! :) You never know... There's still time...!! Welcome to the feb mummies club if you do end up being one! Any signs that baby may be coming soon? Hope you get your homebirth anyway! x x x


----------



## sammie18

Yay hello bumpity!!! Nice of you to join us! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Bumpity! Welcome aboard! :hi: Jump in and chatter away with us :)


----------



## sammie18

How are you doing anna?


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou girls for your messages, the mw came out and did my bp and it's still okso i just have to take it easy which i'm doing, my hormones are all over the place i have put the boys to bed 30 mins early as i feel like i'm cracking up, i'm worrying about everything i think which is making me worse i think, i think it's all getting so close now and so real i'm wanting to go into labour the day before my section just so i'm taken by suprise and won't have time to sit and think about it like i am now, i know i sound stupid but it's driving me potty so much so i was doing tea and just burst into tears.
I spoke to the mw about my fears of having a spinal and the trouble i've had in the past and she said i should be able to have jon with me whilst they do the spinal so he can keep me calm and knowing him make me laugh.
Then i'm worried harley will have to go into the scbu because of his blood sugars it's all so scarey.
O well moan over i luv you all and will cathch up with you all in a bit xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaww Donna you poor thing! Im really sorry you're feeling like this. I guess by knowing exactly when its coming there's more of a build up to it and more to worry about.. I know everyone is saying relax bla bla bla but you really must. I know you want to nest and make cakes but you HAVE to look after yourself and little Harley ok. Look after yourself hun. Crying is always good... I often burst into tears for no apparent reason these days... Sometimes the whole thing can be pretty overwhelming eh!! Anyway.. you're a pro misses... Everything will be fine. Lots of love x x x x x x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Hi insomnimama wow 6 days to go are you all ready? xx :hug:

Maya i'm loving the dummy clips hun they are so cute you are very talented you should sell a few on here i bet everyone would want one. How's all the pressure etc hun? i hope you are ok, how's your mom? Are you finding it strange having her home ? xx :hugs:

Sammie will you get that little girl out please i want to see pics of her xx :hug:

Claire i hear how you are feeling loud and clear hun i've been the same all day no one has been spared my opinion and a mouth of abuse followed by me crying. Are you feeling any better now hun? xx :hugs:

Hi bumpity how are you, welcome to feb mummies we're all a bit potty :rofl: is this your first lo? I'm the sad one who is here 24 hours a day nearly on my so called bed rest that includes cleaning cooking and looking after the kids :rofl: O yeah and i go shopping on a benidorm mobility scooter ( really, just ask pookies) :rofl:

Anna how are you hun xx luv ya xx

Kelly how are you hun? How's your spd i hope it's giving you a break. :hugs:

Sal where are you??????/ Are you being a busy feb mommie? missing not chatting to you :hugs:

Paula where are you, i hope you aren' reading and running as i will have to tell you off xx:hug:

Laurie i bet we are keeping you all busy trying to keep up with lo's born etc, :hugs: we love you for this thread :hugs:

Every one else i've missed :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sending you lots and lots of love and :hug: Donna. I think this must be the flip side of knowing exactly when you'll meet your LO, like Maya says - more time to worry and fret. I'm so glad Jon will be with you - am sure he will relax you and make you laugh.


I'm doing okay, thanks. Not sleeping well at all, and feeling very achey in the nether regions :rofl: But I'm managing. No present today from my boss though! :hissy: Oh well LOL


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Maya, those dummy clips are GORGEOUS!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

does anyone know if babys head is fully engaged that baby will come soon ? or could i be waiting a while still ? thanks x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Paula, I think I read somewhere that it's not a reliable guide to baby's arrival - but with second and subsequent babies it may mean that labour will come on sooner. I know with 1st babies, they can engage weeks before they decide to arrive.

Sorry, know I'm not much help! 
x


----------



## claire1978

Dippy alot of what u wrote in ur post earlier I could associate with 2day and now I could just cry, my kids went to bed at 6.30pm and hubby has ordered me to stay sat down and hes cooking dinner even tho hes been at work all day, hes such a gem at times

Ive just been to the loo and then come and sat down and got a period type cramp, I always get it after Ive been for a wee, why? Strange, maybe its where bladder empties and baby presses down again??

Im hoping to have an early night 2nite, might do me some good and hopefully wake up in a better mood 2moz, I hate being grumpy :dohh: poxy hormones :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Big :hug: for you Claire - hope you feel better soon sweetie!


----------



## insomnimama

Nope Donna- Not ready there are still things I have to do but I just completely lost energy mid-day today and had a big nap so now I am behind on my big list... :cry:

Am trying to figure out whether to be easy on myself and skip Insomnikid's swim class or whether I should tack it onto the things that need doing today. Can't make up my mind but am completely spent. The thing is I know he will miss classes after Insomnibaby is born and I don't want him to have to repeat the swimming level again. He already had to repeat it once (along with another kid) because the teacher was crap last time and didn't actually teach them to swim. I don't want this time to be my fault. Oh, the guilt! :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Good evening all my lovelies :)

Had a quite a busy day yet again.

Took the car to the garage this morning and walked back home (about 1 mile) and Caitlin walked too without complaining :happydance: 

We then picked it up at dinner time and dropped Caitlin at my mum and dads house and went for lunch to the Toby Carvery which was yummy!! :D We then went to Makro to get some loo roll that was on offer. We then went to Ikea to get the drawers for Thoams's room, then decidd to call in at Dalton Park on the way back to go to the Next Clearance shop and see what we could get for the kiddies. 

Couldn't find nothing for Caitlin :( But managed to get Thomas a little jacket to match his elephant dungaree set for £3.50 and also got Thomas a lovely snowsuit for £8! :happydance: I love bargains, especially ones from Next! :D 

Chris's mum said she is wanting to get some stuff for Thomas and said she'd get some stuff outta Next so I have got a few links of things I want :)

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/6/5

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/6/13

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/5/7

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/5/5

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/6/1

Obviouslt I dont want her to get all of them but the ones she doesn't get I'll get instead :) 

Just going to go and get some supper and then goign to put the clothes away and jump in the bath.

Donna - How are you feeling now hun? Sorry to hear your not feeling too good :( :hugs:

:hugs: to all you Feb mummies who are wanting your LO's here, I know exactly how you feel, but it could be any one of us next!! :D :D 

Anna only 2 more 1/2 days to go :happydance: Hope your ok hunni.

Sal - how you doing hun? Hows your SPD? Mine was hurting a bit last night but was mild compared to normal. Hopefully it won't be too bad tonight.

Maya - Those dummy holders are gorgeous and you will definately need them too! You fancy taking orders ;) 

Laurie - How you doing hun? :hugs:

Sorry to anyone I've missed Im rushing coz I want my bath lol :blush:

Will be popping on in the morning before we go to my mums, so see you all then.

Oh yeah and also I got a MW appt on Saturday :happydance: Hopefully we may discuss having an early sweep and things to do to try and get Thomas out coz as from tomorrow *IM FULL TERM!!* :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sammie18

Im trying my best to get her out LOL Well I guess im not trying hard enough :dohh: All ive been doing is walking around and eatting pineapple lol sont no where thats going to get me. I really dont feel like having sex so i wont be giving that a try lol...You no for her trying to escape early i think shes changed her mind and decided to stay put LOL




dippy dee said:


> Hi insomnimama wow 6 days to go are you all ready? xx :hug:
> 
> Maya i'm loving the dummy clips hun they are so cute you are very talented you should sell a few on here i bet everyone would want one. How's all the pressure etc hun? i hope you are ok, how's your mom? Are you finding it strange having her home ? xx :hugs:
> 
> Sammie will you get that little girl out please i want to see pics of her xx :hug:
> 
> Claire i hear how you are feeling loud and clear hun i've been the same all day no one has been spared my opinion and a mouth of abuse followed by me crying. Are you feeling any better now hun? xx :hugs:
> 
> Hi bumpity how are you, welcome to feb mummies we're all a bit potty :rofl: is this your first lo? I'm the sad one who is here 24 hours a day nearly on my so called bed rest that includes cleaning cooking and looking after the kids :rofl: O yeah and i go shopping on a benidorm mobility scooter ( really, just ask pookies) :rofl:
> 
> Anna how are you hun xx luv ya xx
> 
> Kelly how are you hun? How's your spd i hope it's giving you a break. :hugs:
> 
> Sal where are you??????/ Are you being a busy feb mommie? missing not chatting to you :hugs:
> 
> Paula where are you, i hope you aren' reading and running as i will have to tell you off xx:hug:
> 
> Laurie i bet we are keeping you all busy trying to keep up with lo's born etc, :hugs: we love you for this thread :hugs:
> 
> Every one else i've missed :hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

paula85 said:


> does anyone know if babys head is fully engaged that baby will come soon ? or could i be waiting a while still ? thanks x

Sorry to burst your bubble hun but whether the baby's head is engaged or not will not give you any idea on when she will arrive unfortunately :( 

Babies can engage and un-engage right up until the birth, sometimes people go into labour without baby even being engaged! :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Aww thank u dee, not to good 2day, feeling a bit sorry for myself been in hossy all day, did a thread about it in third thi....too tired to type it all out again lol
been reading u had a scare at mw too, hope everything is ok and stable xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

OMG jsut realised how long my other post was :blush: sorry x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww Kelly - sounds like you had a good day! :hugs: Wish I had known you were at Dalton Park today -- I've been working in Murton today, so was just along the road from you! :dohh:
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:o really? Aww whata pity :( Although we didn't get there till 4.30 and left at 5.20 so weren't there long. I think when Peanut and Thomas arrive we will have to meet up there for a cuppa! What do you think would be really nice :) xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That sounds fab Kelly!!!! 
xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

caitlinsmummy said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know if babys head is fully engaged that baby will come soon ? or could i be waiting a while still ? thanks x
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble hun but whether the baby's head is engaged or not will not give you any idea on when she will arrive unfortunately :(
> 
> Babies can engage and un-engage right up until the birth, sometimes people go into labour without baby even being engaged! :hugs:Click to expand...

once babys head is fully engaged it stays that way :) x


----------



## Plumfairy

Kelly and Anna... I want to come for a cupa too!!! Fancy coming to wales for the day lol?! :D x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

LOL There's 2 of us and 1 of you Maya -- you come to the North East :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Had a message from Hevz - she says Erin is doing really well and that hopefully they'll come home tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Kelly and Anna... I want to come for a cupa too!!! Fancy coming to wales for the day lol?! :D x x x

It's ok Maya - we'll meet up for a cuppa here in Wales!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Had a message from Hevz - she says Erin is doing really well and that hopefully they'll come home tomorrow! :happydance:

Really glad to hear that Anna! xxx


----------



## claire1978

Not sure if Im imagining things but since 7.10pm Ive been having short dull tightenings every 20 minutes, not painful, just aware that its happening, then 15 mins ago I had a period type cramp, it went quite tight down below and it stopped me doing what I was doing and I had to breathe differently, it was quite uncomfy and lasted about a minute so now Im keeping an eye on anything else, Im sure it will amount to nothing but Im keeping up hope

I have told hubby to get ready as :sex: is in order 2nite, I really dont want to but needs must and if it does something it will be worth it, also as baby is back to back I have said if we do it doggy styley :rofl: then it might encourage LO to turn over so its killing 2 birds with one stone, could even get some nipple stimulation in there for extra measures aswell :rofl:

Im sure i will be on here 2moz saying it all amounted to nothing but on a plus note I have cheered up abit since my earlier posts, I hate being such a grumpy bum :dohh:


----------



## sammie18

Ahhhhhhhh I got a coldsore!! :hissy: I HATE coldsores! And I got 2 sores in my mouth WTF! :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Claire, I really hope this is it for you sweetie! :hugs: You're not a grumpy bum either! Keep us posted :hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Kelly and Anna... I want to come for a cupa too!!! Fancy coming to wales for the day lol?! :D x x x
> 
> It's ok Maya - we'll meet up for a cuppa here in Wales!!!!!! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

Yes we'll have to. Are you still up for Ikea sometime in 2009 when we're all settled with the babies? x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I wanna go to Wales too!!!! :hissy: Just wish it wasn't so FAR..... I can't imagine even leaving the house with baby, nevermind hoofing it halfway across the country.
xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*Happy full term to you,
Happy full term to you,
Happy full term dear Kelly,
Happy full term to you!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
xoxoxoxox So excited for you sweetie! 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:​


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks Anna :hugs: your turn next! :happydance: Eviction proceedings are starting tonight :muaha: 

How are you all this morning. I had quite a good nigths sleep for a change so am very pleased! :happydance:

Going down my mums at about 10.30 then we're calling to her friends after dinner then I'll be coming home to make tea. Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## dippy dee

Maya i'm coming to visit you in my groovy caravan don't forget, :rofl::hug:

Claire how are you hun? I hope it all amounted to something and that you've had lo xx :hugs:

HAPPY FULL TERM KELLY, come on thomas eviction is beginning.

Anna and kelly you're not to far from me either :rofl: you know i'll be coming to see you.

Laurie i'm coming to wales :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I wanna go to Wales too!!!! :hissy: Just wish it wasn't so FAR..... I can't imagine even leaving the house with baby, nevermind hoofing it halfway across the country.
> xxxx

You could always come on a little holiday! :D x


----------



## Plumfairy

Donna I havent forgotten.. just let me know and I'll move the car so you can park ya van! :happydance: x x nx


----------



## Plumfairy

*Happy Full Term To Youuuuu,
Happy Full Term To Youuuuuuuuu,
Happy Full Term Dear Kellyyyyyyy,
Happy Full Term To You.....*

:happydance: Hope Thomas shows his face soon Hun! :happydance:​


----------



## claire1978

Im still here and havent had another twinge all night :hissy: and the deed hasnt done anything :dohh:

I'm just gonna chill and stop thinking about it, he will come when hes ready, I think Ive been thinking about it too much and starting to stress me out

Im in an ok mood 2day, I dont have anything planned for 2day, just gonna surf the net and spend time with my little girl 

Hope everyone else is feeling good 2day :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

*Happy Full Term Kelly xxx*


Hope you're all ok today girls!! Will pop back on later for a catch up :D

xxxxxxxx


----------



## bumpity

Gosh you lot can chat!!!! Thanks fro the warm welcome and yes you all sounds like right nutters so I'm sure I'll fit in just fine :D

Baby seems VERY happy where it is. I was only 2-3/5ths engaged last Friday, but MW is coming to see me tomorrow so hopfully all my long walks this week will mean baby is fully engaged. At least that way I'll get a sweep, should I decide to have one :D

dippy - yes this is my first, so it's all a bit new, but I do know that my body isn't thinking of evicting baby soon - so that's a bit disheartening. I've been staying positive though and managed to spend a fortune this week on tkaing my mind off being overdue - oops :D


----------



## pinkmummy

Well my nesting instinct has finally kicked in :happydance: I really thought I wasn't going to have one this time! But my dad has just phoned and said that he's coming to pick Caitlin up so I have washed the bedding and I am going to completely clean the whole kitchen! Then I will probably do the polishing and hoovering then going to make a start on tea, chicken dinner with yourkshire and veg tonight yum yum!!

Also going to make sure Thomas's room is complete, Chris just needs to put the curtain rail and curtains up and its done I think. I'm on sorting Caitlin's toys out too to take some upstairs so we can bring Thomas's bouncer and playgym downstairs.


----------



## insomnimama

No sleep last night. Grounded today as Insomnikid left the car light on and there is no-one to give me a boost. Grumpy. Grrrrr.


----------



## lauriech

Right so we're all meeting in Wales for a cuppa and maybe even a holiday!!!! Ha ha! Look forward to it and yes,Maya, we'll be meeting up at Ikea for definate!

Kelly - 

*Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term dear Kelly,
Happy Full Term to You!!!!!*

Hope everyone is ok - just popped in to say hello!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

We can all stay in Donnas Caravan!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> We can all stay in Donnas Caravan!! :happydance: x x x

Yay! Donna- you can't bring the family as they won't fit, ok!!!! *joke*

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi maya hun i'll give you plenty of warning hehe, is there any signs of lo trying to escape yet? I think some of these babies are nice and snuggly warm inside and that's why they don't want to appear.

Kelly i'm glad you slept better, has thomas given you any movements yet? Glad you're happy the nesting has started, mine is driving me nuts now it's got to the point i've bleached my light bulbs today :dohh:

Claire you wait lo will arrive when you least expect it, i'd make plans to go for a meal over the next week and gaurenteed lo will arrive then so you can't go xx

Sal :hugs: xx

bumpity mmmmmmmmm i love shopping what a brill way to pass the time. xx

insomnimama my lo's are always leaving the lights on in the car and also the windows open :dohh: n it's me who gets in trouble, wtf.

Well i've got me n boys down with a cold n not only that but jack has a uti and is in agony everytime he needs a wee :cry: you watch harley will try to escape now as it's the only bloody time i need him to stay put xx


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> We can all stay in Donnas Caravan!! :happydance: x x x
> 
> Yay! Donna- you can't bring the family as they won't fit, ok!!!! *joke*
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

ok girls it's me you and the babies in the caravan and the dh's/oh's and kids in my 12 man tent :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

maya i hope you have a big drive way and garden lol


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> maya i hope you have a big drive way and garden lol

Not as such.... I have a small balcony that would fit about 3 people on... And as for the large driveway... There's always Tescos carpark just up the road.... :rofl: 

No more sign of baby coming out...!! She seems snuggly buggly in there again! had some period type pains all last night and some more just now but other than that nowt is happening!! Oh well!! :D I dont mind when she comes I've decided... So long as its in the next 2 weeks... After that I WILL start getting cross!!

How are you Donna anyway? Are you feeling a little chirpier today? Hope you are. :hug:

x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

You chatty lot lol! 

I hope you're all good today :D 

Maya, any signs of lo? Cant be much longer now surely! Those clips you and your mum made are so cute! I'd love to do something like that for Evie, but I dont have much enthusiasm to do anything at the moment :dohh: 

Laurie, how are you hun? :hugs: Can I come on holiday with you all too? :rofl: I actually think it's a brilliant idea :D

Donna, I hope you and the LO's get better soon. Sorry to hear about the trouble you had yesterday :hugs: There always seems to be something going wrong for you hun and you SO don't need it! Glad harley is still measuring the same! Not long to go now til he's here :happydance: But stay put little man til your mom feels better :D 

Kelly, I'm so glad your nesting instinct has kicked in... Wish mine would! Still not got the urge to bleach any lightbulbs or anything for that matter! My back has been quite bad today. I thought it was beginning to ease off, but it feels like my spine is being pulled out of my hips... Maybe it's a good thing my nesting instinct hasnt kicked in :rofl: Has the eviction begun? 

Anna, one more day left after today :happydance: You must be so excited! Full term for you too soon. Are any eviction notices being served to Peanut? 

Claire, something HAS to happen for you soon and if not, it's really not long at all now until you meet LO anyway. Hope you manage to chill out today :hugs: 

Insomnimama, I HATE being stuck in sometimes so know how you feel! Mike manages to leave something on in the car too everynow and then and no one is every around to help :dohh: Sods law! And it's always on the days where something needs to be done! Hope you get it fixed soon :hugs: 

Bumpity, welcome to the Feb Mummies club... Its a little late, but I've been rubbish at catching up lately :D We're not nutters... Promise :headspin: 

I'm sorry if Ive missed anyone... I promise I will try to be better at the catch ups from now on! Hope everyone is good :D

I've been out for a walk today... I say walk... I mean waddle! I definitely walk like a penguine now :D It was good to get some fresh air and the walks can only help baby get more in position! Plan on doing it alot more in the coming weeks! I got some really funny looks today. People were giving my bump dirty looks and I have no idea why :dohh: I'm bloody knackered too today... didn't sleep til half 3 then woke up at 9... Early to bed for me today I think :D

Evie's eviction notice is being served on Tuesday and I've been looking at different things I can take that may help things along. Have any of you lovelies heard of black cohosh? I've heard it mentioned once or twice and know its a uterine stimulant and can bring on contractions, but just wanted to know if you've heard anything else. I see my MW on Tuesday so will have a chat with her about it too :D

What have you all been up to today? Anything nice? 

Love and :hugs: to you all :D 

xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

I'm fine thankyou maya just full of a cold, now me parking up on tesco would be a problem mmmmmmmm 24 hour food HEAVEN, 

Sal i don't know what come over me washing the light bulbs i must be strange lol i know i can't belive i've 18 1/2 days until i have him in my arms it's all getting to real now.
Well how fast has january gone girls i can't belive it, off to do tea be on in a bit xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Tell me about it... it's gone too quick! I'm going to be sooo happy to have Evie, but I'm going to really miss having a wriggly bump (not that she can move much anymore). I know I'll have a wriggly baby, but it will still take some getting used to! Mikes going to miss it too! 

Hope you enjoy your tea hun :D


----------



## claire1978

I had a lovely morning playing on my guitar hero on my ps2, i got the world tour game for xmas and hadnt played on it yet, I didnt do much after lunch and as soon as I got in from the school run, I had a bath, got my pjs on, did a big batch of tuna pasta bake, the kids have had theirs and mine and hubbies is covered over ready to warm up in the oven later, my kids are now in their pjs and playing picnics with their teddies so its all quite chilled here, I love watching them getting on, its nice when they arent scrapping and arguing with each other

I really want to go to the cinema so mite arrange that for an evening for me and hubby over the weekend or in the week and then hopefully LO will decide to ruin my plans, Im also meeting up with a friend om Wednesday and she has said that if I havent had him shes gonna be nervous coz I might go into labour whilst with her and she wouldnt know what to do :rofl: 

Its good to hear that a couple of u have had their nesting instincts kicked in, Im hoping that 2moz I wake up with that instinct as I would like to do lots of housework and scrub some floors to get bubba on the move in the right direction so please send me some cleaning vibes for 2moz

Hope everyone has a lovely evening :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls!!! :friends:

ONE MORE DAY!!! ONE MORE DAY!!! :happydance: (Bumpity, in case you've not see it in the thread - cause we rabbit on a LOT! - I have one more day at work before maternity leave starts! :rofl: )

I can't believe it's almost here... I've been waiting and waiting for it. I'm hoping my nesting instinct kicks in while I'm off, cause my parents will be here on the 1st of March or thereabouts and I want things all ship-shape!

Kelly - hope Thomas is wriggling soon! :hugs:

Claire, your day sounds like fun! I am looking forward to similar next week :)

Sal - just hugging you cause I can :hugs: You too Donna my sweet! :hug:

Insomnimama, it is really frustrating when you can't get out and about, isn't it? I was talking to my mom yesterday, and they had a snow day -- gotta love Canadian winters! I miss them :)

We had our last antenatal class today, and it was fab! It was about breastfeeding, and they had a mum from the Bosom Buddies group that the centre runs in with her LO talking with us, then we went in to the group itself to meet more mums and babies. Going to go back next week, we were invited to actually join the group before LO arrives :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm so glad work is almost over for you Anna! You'll be a lady of leisure then :rofl: You ante natal class sounds awesome! I'm going to mine on Tuesday I think :D Can't wait! Will give me something to do :D Big :hugs: for you too xx

Claire, I've been on Mikes xbox today. I'm getting hooked to it :S He has guitar hero world tour too, but I'm not hoofing that about to play it lol! I'll stick to astropop :D 

I'm going to go walk my mothers dogs in a bit! My backs a bit achy, but sitting around doing sod alls not going to help it much either! Then I think I'm going to have a nice long soak in the tub til Mike gets home :D He can help me out then :rofl: 

xx


----------



## dippy dee

Anna your classes sounded so lovely, we don't get offered them over here which is a shame as i'd love to meet people in this area as igenerally keep myself to myself as it's not the best of areas. I can't belive that you finish work tomorrow it's flew by looking back, so i expect peanut to be making his entrance next week. How's your mom and dad? i bet they are getting so excited now the time is getting closer. How is your sister? I am right it is your sister who is expecting isn't it? Sorry if it's not i just have this idea she is. 

Sal did walking the dog make you feel any better? I hope you had a nice soak in the bath and that you got mike to do your back. Don't ask me why i bleached my light bulbs earlier but when i was reaching up my back clicked and it feels a bit better now i just wish lo would drop so i can breath properly.



Claire how's the pains going? I hope your instinct is right and lo is on it's way.

Well i did spag bol for tea and made extra to freeze so i'm happy, karlum didn't eat anything the poor duck he just wanted his bed, jack on the other hand had 3 helpings of tea, that boy loves pasta and will eat it until everythings gone he never ceases to amaze me.
I've managed to get all mine and harleys stuff that i had packed into a giant bag all put into 2 small bags i've a little case on wheels with all my stuff in and a little gym bag with all harleys stuff in, other than that there's my v shaped pillow and a small back pack with jon's stuff in it and harley's first outfit and nappy.
I am so excited now i can't stop looking at all his little stuff and wondering all about him, i love this little man more than anything and yet i've never met him. It's so strange.

Love to you all from your sniffling coughing friend xx


----------



## dippy dee

18 days 11 hours until i have to go to the hospital to have my little man xx


----------



## claire1978

Im ok, its not so much pains now but just a certain feeling like pushing down and tingling abit now and again, Im just talking it easy, I cant wait

Dippy, u havent got long now, Im sure it will go so fast, keep urself busy


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh Donna, I really hope you feel better soon babe :hugs: Mmmm Spag bol for tea... thats what I had too :D It was very good! I'm glad your backs feeling better! I need to go see a chiropractor again after Evie is here I think! I used to go 4 times a week to get adjustments and it used to feel really good! It used to help alot with my allergies too! I think it's something I'm definitely going to look into :D I know what you mean about loving LO more than anything even though they're not here yet! Evie is all I think about and all I want to talk about most of the time! I feel like I'm driving my friends and family mad. Ah well, they'll only have to put up with it for a few more weeks :rofl: Bless, I hope Karlum feels better soon. Give the little fella a :hugs: from me! 18 more days? You're so lucky...I wish I knew for sure when I'd meet Missy Moo! 

I didnt walk the dogs after :dohh: I went up to my mothers and decided it's far too cold and dark for that, so will take them tomorrow during the day when Ive got my scarf and gloves :D I'm just about to get in the bath now though and can't bloody wait!!! 

Claire, I hope the tingling is a good sign :D I'm so jealous of you all lol... It feels like you're all due aaaaaaages before me lol. The fact that its all going to be over with in a few weeks though is a litte scary... In a good way though :D 

Bathime now :happydance: Speak to you all in a bit/tomorrow xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's here! It's here!!! MY LAST DAY AT WORK!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I can't believe it's really happening - as of 5pm, I will officially be on maternity leave, not to return till the middle of August!

Phew! I feel MUCH better now that I've gotten that out of my system! I honestly don't know how I'm going to concentrate today.

I'm going to the hospital this morning to play bump for some student midwives in their practical exam. I'm really looking forward to it. I like when the MWs feel bump and tell me how P is lying :) After that, I'll come home and say good morning to Chris, then toddle off to work (it's great that I just told them "I'm at the midwife in the morning; I'll be in as soon as I can" :rofl: ) and then will leave the branch I'm at early to go back to my old branches to see everyone and have a natter and say bye... so hopefully any real semblance of work will be over by about 2:30 today :happydance:

Hope all you lovelies are well - I found our thread waaaaay back on page 2 of Third Tri, so I can only hope everyone's LOs are letting them get some much-needed sleep! :rofl:

Love to you all - will catch up tonight when I'm a free mummy!!!!
:friends:
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## dippy dee

HAPPY LAST DAY TO YOU,
HAPPY LAST DAY TO YOU,
HAPPY LAST DAY AT WORK DEAR ANNA,
HAPPY LAST DAY TO YOU XX

Enjoy it hun and make sure they spoil you xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning all.

Anna - Hope you have a nice easy last day at work today hun!! Congratulations :)

Donna - How are you this morning?

Sal - How's your back hun? Did the bath help? My back was bad last night :( I woke up everytime I turned over :( And I also think Thomas was lodging his head in coz when I turned into my left side I could feel something really weird that I can't really explain :?

Going to take Chris to work this morning, go and pay the rent, get our kettle and toaster from Argos and then get a few bits and bobs of shopping. Then I will be coming home and probably doing bugger all all day! :D Hoping someone may meet me somewhere so I have something to do.

Might have a girly day with Cailtin, depends on how I feel. She didnt go to bed until 9.30 last night! Little bugger.

Have a good day every one xx


----------



## hypnorm

Hi, Just thought i would pop in and say HI, I'm supposed to be a Jan mum but its starting to looking like i might be a Feb mum! hosp gave me a due date of the 28th Jan, but on line estimates have given me around the 3rd! so due anytime now really.
I have one son already and apparently expecting a girl. Hopeing for a home birth.


----------



## pinkmummy

Hi hypnorm, welcome to the Feb mums club!! :D 

I am hoping for a home birth too! :) Hope your LO decides to arrive soon for you xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Looks like we're gonna be stuck in! The car won't start :( The battery sounds like it's flat so we've got the breakdown coming out to sort us out :rolleyes:

Typical or what?! SO looks like the rent and shopping etc will have to wait until it's sorted, IF they can sort it :(


----------



## bumpity

anna - enjoy your last day at work :D

Caitlin's mummy - pants news about teh car. Stay inside and keep warm instead

Hypnorm - hello. I moved over here a few days ago as I don't think there's muhc hope of me de-bumping before Feb!!

I have got the MW over this afternoon though and she did say if things were in the right place, and baby had finally fully engaged, then she would offer me a sweep. I've had some period-type pains since yesterday afternoon, so fingers crossed I'm moving in the right direction. Oh and last night at about 10pm I had such an urge to clean I had to bleach the bathroom, kitchena nd en-suite before hubby could persuade me to leave the hoovering until this morning :D


----------



## claire1978

Morning all :hugs:

Im planning on doing loads of housework 2day, including scrubbing floors if I can be bothered :dohh: Im sure I will be ok when I get into it

I was having like a tingling feeling in my cervix last night, not sure what that was but hoping its progression.

My bump seems to be disappearing or shrinking, very strange, maybe Ive just dropped again? :happydance:

I'll be back on here later, Ive got lots to do


----------



## dippy dee

Claire good luck with the cleaning but be careful :hugs:

Anna have a lovely morning hun , m scones and tea now that sounds like heaven. Take it easy on your last day at work xx :hug:

Hi hypnorm fingers crossed it won't be to long until you meet your little girl, :hugs:

Bumpity fingers crossed you get your sweep today, isn't the cleaning thing so annoying? 

Kelly it must be a bad day for cars as our megan is also dead and i think it's the battery so jon has took my corsa so i'm stuck at home :cry:
I know i shouldn't be driving really but karlums school is 20 mins away and jack won't go in a buggy so he makes it an hour walk and then it's an hour back and there's no way my bump will allow me to walk that far, jon has gone to the gym so i've told him he'll have to finish early so he can pick karlum up for me. :hug:

Sal i think you'll of had lo before i have harley, xx :hug:

I'm a bit piddle off as jon has just told me he's got an exam in 2 weeks :hissy: the same week i have Harley, i shouldn't moan as he's training to become a motorbike instructor we've all the plans for our own buisness but he needs this qualification and also some bloody backing :cry: no one will help the job centre said they would help with the funding of his course but they haven't so he's been working 3 nights a week delivering curries in the freezing cold so that he can afford to finish this course it annoys me they moan if you are on benefits but will they help you to come off them? Will they buggery, he's been given the opportunity to join his friend who has a driving school business but that has it's down falls as it will cost a lot to join them and jon really ants to go it alone, so yep i'm proud of my hubby but to book an exam the week i'm due to have harley is just silly.
Sorry to rant but when i had a go at him his reply was "WHAT".
Well i'd better go finish doing the house and sniff some vicks as i'm still full of this cold.
Have a lovely day girls i'll be herte most of the day as usual xx:hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning lovelies! Hope you're all well!! Sorry about the car Kelly... Thats pants!! New one too!! Grrr!! Just typical ey!! Dont know what its like up by you, but its raining buckets here... You're better off inside! :D

Anna - Yippeeee for last day of work!! I bet this morning will be fun with all the midwives! Its lovely having people fussing over the bump ey.. Well.. I like it anyway!! 

Hypnorm - Welcome to Feb mummies! Hope you dont have tooooo long to go now.. Theres still time to be a Jan Mummy though.... You never know..! :D Oooh just noticed you live in stroud! My mum lives there at the moment although is currently staying with me in Wales until baby arrives! I have quite a few friends there too! :D

Bumpity - Sounds like something will be happening soon with all the urges to clean you've been having! Fingers crossed!

Sal - How are you doing hun? I seem to be missing you all the times... I did write a long post the other day which got deleted which I'd written to you in... But I cant for the life of me remember what I said anymore...!! Dohhh!!!! Hope all good anyway... Well done if you decide to brave this weather and take dogs for a walk...!! 

Donna - Hows it going today? Any news?

Claire - Hope the tingling is a good sign and that baby is coming soon. 

Laurie - How are you missy? Been up to much? Did you get a stand for moses basket after? I've decided I want to put the cotbed in our room now from the nursery, but just measured it and measured the doors and it looks like we may have a problem... Woooooopsssss!!! nathan wont be happy... It took us a good couple of hours to assemble... All the poles kept falling off as we were trying to hold them all in place...

Anybody heard off FierceAngel? She went to hospital I think... hope she's ok. Thinking of you hun...

Oooooohhh and Insomnimama - Not long to go now.....!!! Eeeekkk!!! 4 days is it??! Yippeee...!! 


Well ladiess.... Sorry its been a long one and if Ive missed anyone I am sorry. Im off to get a new bin now! Its a bargain... down from 70 to 34... And bigger than the one Ive got... Figured its going to be stuffed full of nappies etc so need a biggy! Miserable weather though...! Good job I've got a big brolly!! This is going to be one of my last outings in the car though... I popped out this morning and could barely reach the keypad to key in the engine code!!!! Not good!!
Right... Ramble over... 

Have a nice day!! 

x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls!!! 

Anna, *HAPPY LAST DAY OF WORK XXX * It's about bloody time! I'm so excited for you :D Jopefully its a nice relaxing last day! You're going to be a dummy today arent you? Let us know how you get on :hugs: 

Kelly, My back hasn't been too bad, until yesterday. It was horrible :( Hope you manage to sleep better tonight! Evie gives me a weird feeling too if I lay on my left side sometimes... For me it feels like she's going to come out the wrong place IYKWIM :rofl: Hopefully the cars fixed soon and you can get everything sorted :hugs: 

Bumpity, I hope you get your sweep today and things start moving for you! Theres still time for you to be a January Mummy yet :hugs: 

Hypnorm, welcome to the Feb Mummies Club :D How are you? Do you have any names picked out for LO? I'd love to have a home birth! If everything goes to plan with this LO and I'm brave enough/lucky enough for another, a home birth is something I'd love :D 

Claire, fingers crossed you'ved dropped again :D The tingling cant be a bad sign :hugs: 

Dee, how are you and the boys today? Feeling better I hope :hugs: 

Hope all of you other lovely Feb Mums are doing well too! Big :hugs: to you all :D

Hmmm, I'm still waiting for my nesting to kick in... I have a feeling its on the way as now I'm even dreaming about cleaning. I've more of an urge to do things today :D I'm going to get dressed and go out for a walk after my breakfast. I'm feeling quite energetic today :D 

Catch you all in a bit :D 

Lots of love and :hugs: to you all xxxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all. 

Kelly & Donna- I can SO sympathize re: the cars... I had to get a boost twice from my step-dad yesterday... He came over the first time & I left it running a good while & then turned it off and on again to make sure it would start up. But when I actually wanted to leave the house a few hours later do you think it would go? No. It had ALMOST enough juice (but not quite) so it just made this annoying clicking sound. So S-D had to come over again (bless him) on his way to work. That time I made sure to drive around aimlessly for a good 1/2 hour before doing my next errand. :rofl: 

That said I AM getting stuff done, which feels really good. But I am exhausted and my feet and hands have started to swell. :hissy: Anna I hope you are enjoying your mat leave and not running around like a chicken with its head cut off like certain other Canadians.... :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, I hope you have fun out today! Any more signs of LO arriving yet? I keep expecting to see a thread or post saying that baby girl is on her way! Didn't brave the weather lol... Was far too cold to walk the dogs! It's nice and rainy today though so will take one of them out in a bit :D I'd take them both, but the one dog is so silly she wont go outside if the floors wet :dohh: It's hard to keep up with this thread sometimes isn't it lol! We're a chatty bunch of Feb Mums! xxx

Dee, I wish there was a sign that I was having LO soon, but nothing! Apart from the odd period pain, thats it :hissy: I want her here now! I'm sorry that you're a bit peed off today hun :hugs: Does he have the Exam before or after Harley is born? Is there anychance he can re-book it? I'm not sure if this is going to be any help to you at all, but here we have a partly government funded and partly privately funded group called Working Links. They're usually really good at helping people get themselves sorted if they want to find work or become self employed. Is there anything like that where you are? Don't appologise for the rant hun! We're all here for you hun :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

*creeps into thread and sits sulking in the cornor* I shouldnt be here but I came over in hpe that I would pop now and to see where the rest the jan thread went to. How ironic I make the jan thread and I dont give birth in it, no thats not ironic thats probably unfortunate and unlucky lol 

i am sick today and no baby.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh Dragonfly there's still time for LO to show yet :hugs: I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## dippy dee

Dragonfly said:


> *creeps into thread and sits sulking in the cornor* I shouldnt be here but I came over in hpe that I would pop now and to see where the rest the jan thread went to. How ironic I make the jan thread and I dont give birth in it, no thats not ironic thats probably unfortunate and unlucky lol
> 
> i am sick today and no baby.

:hugs: there's still a bit of january left hun so you never know, * offers hand out to dragonfly* come out of the corner hun you'll catch a chill and piles, both not good :rofl:
I see you are a bike lover some come sit by me :rofl:
Fingers crossed for lo to arrive soon :dust::dust::dust: have my labour dust as i don't need it xx :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Sal his exam is the day before my section date but i've this horrid feeling i'm going to have harley on the 16th and not the 17th, i've said it to him all along that i'll go the day before planned just so he catches me off gaurd, 
Thankyou for that info i will look into it later, he's nearly done now as he's done a couple of bikes up and they are all ready to go, we just need to think of a name and get some cards etc printed up, i'm going to ask him in the nicest way possible to change his date i'm sure they will let him if he explains, he'll be away for 3 days so will miss harley been born if he does go, that and i'll change the locks on the doors :rofl:

insomnimama be careful with the swelling hun and keep an eye on it xx

maya your car sounds very posh what one do you have? when i drive my tummy touches the steering wheel and my mom said she can imagine harley holding it from inside :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> maya your car sounds very posh what one do you have? when i drive my tummy touches the steering wheel and my mom said she can imagine harley holding it from inside :rofl:

:rofl: Its not posh at all hahahahhahahahaha its a peugeot 106! Tiny little things that leaks when it rains.... For some reason it has a keycode though..!! Not that anybody would want to steal it anyway!!! :rofl: I think an upgrade will soon be needed... That said, Im not liking my maternity pay one little bit... Had payslip in the post just now and I could cry !!! ... I may just have to "borrow" Nathans car for a while...


----------



## pookies24feb09

I wouldn't be at all surprised if Harley was to catch you off guard lol! Would be out of Character for him if he didn't :rofl: Do you have any names in mind for the business?? Ah I'm sure they will let him change his date! There have been poorer excuses for not being able to get to an exam! 

Maya, your car does sound posh! At the moment we have a 3 door fiesta... So can't wait to change it! I think it's a good job I don't drive or I'll be like Donna and my bump will touch the whee lol! 

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Dragonfly said:


> *creeps into thread and sits sulking in the cornor* I shouldnt be here but I came over in hpe that I would pop now and to see where the rest the jan thread went to. How ironic I make the jan thread and I dont give birth in it, no thats not ironic thats probably unfortunate and unlucky lol
> 
> i am sick today and no baby.

Awww hun - I posted in your 'overdueness' thread this morning. When do you next see a mw?

You still have time hun BUT I would get on the phone to someone as you have a lot of symptoms I'd want checked out!

Are you feeling any better today or still the same?

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Hey girls!

How are you all? Tomorrow I will be in single figures - wohoo!!!! *I'm so excited, and I just can't hide, yeah yeah yeah yeah....I'm about to lose control and I think I like it!!!* she sings dancing round the room - yeah, ok!!! Actually I'm sat on the sofa having a lazy morning, he he!

Right, I haven't read through all the posts so bear (sp?) with me....

Sal - how are you hun? We have a fiesta (well it's mine) and a BMW but I managed to have stollen that from OH :blush: as I'm much happier in it and the car seat base is in it ready for when the baby is here! OH is a mechanic so he can use the fiesta and get it grubby and stuff and I don't mind and I can keep the BMW nice and clean ready for baby. I just let him drive us around in it on weekends!!!!!!!! Naughty naughty Laurie :blush:

Maya - I'm not giving up driving at all. I couldn't be without my freedom! Nothing will stop me I don't think. How are you hun? Still haven't ordered a moses basket stand but I have found one. Just trying to get OH to pay for it cos I've bought nearly all the baby stuff and I'm getting a bit strapped for cash! Mat pay is rubbish isn't it - do what I've done and steal Nathans car. We've always shared our cars anyway so I managed to get away with it but just tell him you need to be safe with bubs!!!!!

Kelly - what's happened to your car hun? Sorry I haven't read back that far. How are you?

Anna - Happy Last Day at Work hun!!!!!!!! Hope it's an easy one and you're looking forward to finishing! Hope you're ok!!!

Donna - how are you hun? Feeling any better? I meant to ask you, what date is your section booked for and I'll update the thread. How are the boys?

Insomnimama - my hands, fingers, feet, legs etc are REALLY swollen too - not very attractive or comfortable, is it?!

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxxxxxxxxx

*Edit* Ooooo...I forgot to say, I treated myself yesterday girls and got a manicure and pedicure done (foot massage was lush UNTIL it made me feet swell even more which I didn't think was possible...ouch!!!) Was a lovely treat though! Sorry just had to share with you all xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh Laurie you're cheerful this morning! What a lovely little song! :happydance: I shall definately be having Nathans car... Is big and warm... Mine is small, cramped and the sunroof leaks!! Cant have baby in that!!! Glad you've found a stand... I know what you mean about being strapped for cash... I too have bought everything for Baby which I think is slightly unfair... So he'll have to start putting his hand in his pocket!

God why is the weather so yuk today??!!!! Bleeerrr!!! x x x


----------



## Dragonfly

lauriech said:



> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> *creeps into thread and sits sulking in the cornor* I shouldnt be here but I came over in hpe that I would pop now and to see where the rest the jan thread went to. How ironic I make the jan thread and I dont give birth in it, no thats not ironic thats probably unfortunate and unlucky lol
> 
> i am sick today and no baby.
> 
> Awww hun - I posted in your 'overdueness' thread this morning. When do you next see a mw?
> 
> You still have time hun BUT I would get on the phone to someone as you have a lot of symptoms I'd want checked out!
> 
> Are you feeling any better today or still the same?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

She is calling today only I dont know what time. She has to ring me first. I may end up calling her as i just want to go lie down I feel so weird. Shakey, sick and head still sore. Its not the flu I am over that. I just dont feel right at all.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oooooh Dragonfly, I've heard that you can feel like you have the flu before you go into labour! Have everything crossed for you hun :hugs: xx

Laurie, the manicure and pedicure sounds lush! I like the fiesta, but its so small... Mike and I are both pretty tall too (I'm 5'10 and he's 6'3) so leg room is kind of non existant at the moment! Especially for Mike the poor bugger as the carseat is behind his seat! I decided the other day that we need a smaller pushchair for the car now because the travel system we have already is far too big :dohh: I'm going to have a look online now for something that saves a bit of space! Any signs of LO yet hun? :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Laurie - The car just wouldn't start this morning. The fella came out to jump start it and he said something about it being the glow plugs :saywhat: but Chris reckons its the battery so taking it to garage on Monday for them to do something with the blooming thing! 

Its a good thing I'm not having a hospital birth coz I doubt I'd get there!

Just had dinner and put shopping away. Waiting for tumble to finish to go and put clothes etc away and then just chilling for the afternoon xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Sal, ive been doing the same... My tavel system is going to be a tight squeeze in the boot... Silly me!! I tried to pretend that wasnt the case when I bought it because I really wanted it, but now Im thinking of getting something tiny that'll fold up super small so that I can still fit the shopping in... Otherwise will have to use the back seat!! :dohh: What ones have you been looking at? x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, I've been looking at loads. I really REALLY want an iCandy Cherry, but I don't want to spend an absolute fortune on one. I have a Graco one at the moment and its practical, but its big lol! I wouldn't mind a Quinny Buzz either... I've been having a look round and theres not much there that grabs my fancy lol! I'm so picky :dohh: I did exactly the same as you I think when we got ours... Convinced myself that it would fit and the shopping can go on top of the buggy or on the back seat lol... With room for NOTHING else :rofl: Sensible or what!!! What travel system do you have at the moment?

Kelly, it seems that cars are nothing but trouble at the moment! My parents have 3 cars between them and only one of them is on the road at the moment... and thats only just hanging on lol... Maybe the fiesta we have isn't so bad :rofl: xx


----------



## claire1978

Im just popping back for 5 mins to say hi, just having a quick lunch break from the cleaning

I was hoping to scrub a few floors but I think nesting has kicked in and Ive gone on overdrive, Ive spent most of the morning on all fours scrubbing floors, skirting boards and even scrubbed my lounge and hallway mats, they are outside drying, the whole of downstairs is now spotless, I even bleached down my doorsand radiators :dohh:

Upstairs isnt too bad, all Ive got to do is the normal dusting and hoovering and scrub my bathroom so more hands and knees action :blush:, if this baby is still back to back after today then I dont know what else will work to get him to turn over :dohh:

Right I better go again, I can feel my hands needing to clean more :happydance:

Be back later


----------



## Plumfairy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Maya, I've been looking at loads. I really REALLY want an iCandy Cherry, but I don't want to spend an absolute fortune on one. I have a Graco one at the moment and its practical, but its big lol! I wouldn't mind a Quinny Buzz either... I've been having a look round and theres not much there that grabs my fancy lol! I'm so picky :dohh: I did exactly the same as you I think when we got ours... Convinced myself that it would fit and the shopping can go on top of the buggy or on the back seat lol... With room for NOTHING else :rofl: Sensible or what!!! What travel system do you have at the moment?

I have a Cosatto Mobi 3 in 1 - Reaaaaaly like it as its got loadsa cool stuff and was good value compared to the buzz etc and not alot different in what it does... Im thinking of just getting a little buggy for the car or even a quinny zapp as it folds up really tiny.. But Im not sure yet.. Might just wait and see how we get on when babys here!! I think I could easily become a pram addict you know... Im such a pram watcher...!! :rofl: x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I'm looking at the bebe confort loola umbrella stroller. It folds down so teeny! I think I'm doing Mikes head in now lol I've got him looking for some when he's in work :dohh: xx


----------



## lauriech

Maya - yeah I had a lie in and was feeling quite happy with myself for doing sod all this morning, ha ha!!! Early mornings do me in now :blush: Ha ha...lazy cow. I keep thinking I'll do some housework soon and then I just sit down with a cuppa or something. I even avoided it by spending ages doing my make-up!!!!

Right then....travel systems/cars etc.....Sal/Maya....

I still haven't tried to fit the frame etc in the boot of the car but I'm sure it'll fit in the boot of a BMW (I bloody hope so anyway as it cost a fortune...as Maya knows I got carried away when buying a pram!!!!). Maya - I like the Quinny Zapp for it size but it doesn't lie back at all (something I was quite miffed about as a second/lightweight pushchair for the car etc). I still love the Buzz but EVERYONE has one here....I see them wherever I go and I mean EVERWHERE!!!!!! I still like them though. Sal - you can pick up a Buzz for a reasonable price if you buy without the pram part and then attach the car seat...do you have a maxi cosi car seat already? 

God I could talk about prams ALL day!!!!! Ha ha - like Maya, I think I am going to become a pramaholic!!!!! He he. I love pushchairs/prams - I'm always on pram watch, ha ha!!!

Sal - no news yet. I get the odd twinge, thought I had 'another' small bloody show last night but nothing came of it! I predicted the 1st Feb for myself for the last couple of weeks but in reality I think I'll be one of the overdue mummies, ha ha! I was also thinking about my dates as well.....by my dates and according to these online calculators, I am due 5th Feb. The MW's wheels said 4th Feb and the scan said 9th Feb...so I'm going to hope for 'my' date of the 5th which is 6 days away.....! WISHFUL THINKING ON LAURIE'S PART :blush: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> Maya, I've been looking at loads. I really REALLY want an iCandy Cherry, but I don't want to spend an absolute fortune on one. I have a Graco one at the moment and its practical, but its big lol! I wouldn't mind a Quinny Buzz either... I've been having a look round and theres not much there that grabs my fancy lol! I'm so picky :dohh: I did exactly the same as you I think when we got ours... Convinced myself that it would fit and the shopping can go on top of the buggy or on the back seat lol... With room for NOTHING else :rofl: Sensible or what!!! What travel system do you have at the moment?
> 
> I have a Cosatto Mobi 3 in 1 - Reaaaaaly like it as its got loadsa cool stuff and was good value compared to the buzz etc and not alot different in what it does... Im thinking of just getting a little buggy for the car or even a quinny zapp as it folds up really tiny.. But Im not sure yet.. Might just wait and see how we get on when babys here!! I think I could easily become a pram addict you know... Im such a pram watcher...!! :rofl: x x xClick to expand...

Sal - Maya's pram is lush too - very much like the Quinny Buzz but much cheaper and in all honesty, looks more expensive I think....you can get the whole thing with ALL extras for such a good price...Maya - you tell her!!!!! Sorry I was getting carried away from our pram shopping days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: at you getting carried away! I'm getting carried away now!! I don't have a maxi cosi carseat, but I'd get one... specially if it means we get the extra room! 

Ugh I so wish now I wasn't in such a rush to buy the travel system and wish I looked at more :hissy: I WILL get a new one... lol! I'll sell the one we have now :rofl: Mike will be impressed :D

I really hope your LO is here soon! Everyone else is getting some symptoms of going soon or at least in the next week or so and I've had bugger all lol! I want to be symptom spotting too :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> :rofl: at you getting carried away! I'm getting carried away now!! I don't have a maxi cosi carseat, but I'd get one... specially if it means we get the extra room!
> 
> Ugh I so wish now I wasn't in such a rush to buy the travel system and wish I looked at more :hissy: I WILL get a new one... lol! I'll sell the one we have now :rofl: Mike will be impressed :D
> 
> I really hope your LO is here soon! Everyone else is getting some symptoms of going soon or at least in the next week or so and I've had bugger all lol! I want to be symptom spotting too :hissy: :rofl:

Oh hun - in a way I quite like not having symptoms. Means I'm going to stay pregnant fro longer. I'm still quite enjoying cooking my LO!!!!! Look at me - trying to pretend I'm happy with all these aches and pains...ha ha! When I do get pains etc I panic and think how the hell am I going to get through labour :shrug: OMG, I'm going to be one of those screaming women in labour!!!!! Ha ha.

Hun I have a maxi cosi seat and love it. It's so light BUT the base in the car does get in the way of the seat in front of it. I hate the front seats being forward...I like them in the most rear position you can get them in. Now i have to have the passenger seat forward and I don't like it. You can fit the seat without a base though. If you do go for something like the Buzz with the maxi cosi seat, look for packages on the net...there are some fab deals out there, especially on ebay and such places.

Can I help you pram shop? I'd be in my element!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Of course you can help me look for one :D I'd rather someone help me that isn't going to go mad lmao! 

I love feeling her move and watching my tummy change shapes as she shifts about. I'll miss that loads when she's actually here! But I want her now :( Only 4 more days though and I'm full term... Anything can happen after that I suppose :D


----------



## xxxjayxxx

how are we all?? im getting readlly stupid...every little niggle pain i get excited haha
xxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Of course you can help me look for one :D I'd rather someone help me that isn't going to go mad lmao!
> 
> I love feeling her move and watching my tummy change shapes as she shifts about. I'll miss that loads when she's actually here! But I want her now :( Only 4 more days though and I'm full term... Anything can happen after that I suppose :D

OMG - 4 days are you're full term...I can't believe it! I guess nearly all the Feb Mummies are full term or practically there now OMG! That's scary! Ha ha.

LO keeps poking his foot out as hard as he can on my right side (as he always does) but it almost hurts today - he keeps doing it. It's funny when your tummy changes shape too isn't it! Talking of symptoms....I have a very heavy feeling 'down there' today. Well it started yesterday.....bet that means nout though!!!!! Ha ha. Oh well....you keep cooking bubs. As long as you're happy and healthy, that's fine! Then I don't have to worry about the pain of labour just yet!!! Actually that's fine bubs - you just keep on cooking as long as you want, he he!! :dohh:

I've taken some piccies this afternoon....I may post them if you're lucky!!!

Sal - what sort of budget are you looking at? What prams do you like? HAve you been down to Mothercare lately (the big one in Cardiff?) to look at them.

xxx


----------



## lauriech

xxxjayxxx said:


> how are we all?? im getting readlly stupid...every little niggle pain i get excited haha
> xxx

I think we all keep doing that hun! Especially us mummies that are 'very' close now!

xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

lauriech said:


> xxxjayxxx said:
> 
> 
> how are we all?? im getting readlly stupid...every little niggle pain i get excited haha
> xxx
> 
> I think we all keep doing that hun! Especially us mummies that are 'very' close now!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

yeah too right! I have no signs though :hissy: come on baby I want to meet you now :happydance: keep getting waves of excitment :happydance:


----------



## bumpity

Well I had my sweep - and to the MW's surprise I'm starting to dilate, fully effaced and I'm all soft and squishy apparently :D All VERY favourable, so I'm hoping that this moves things along. 

to all those who may be offered/have been offered a sweep, I was really nervous about it and it didn't hurt at all - not really even uncomfortable, so don't worry unnecessarily as I did :D

I ahve a good feeling about this weekend........


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I don't really have a preference when it comes to a pram, as long as its lightweight/folds down quite small and fits in the boot properly and can be rear or forward facing I don't mind lol! Budget isn't a problem really... but I'd rather not spend a fortune one something thats only going to be used part time if you get me lol... I'm not picky I promise :D I'm going to go down to the big mother care tomorrow I think! They've just released their own pram and it looks really nice so want a look at that one and am going to babies r us too for a wander around :D All I've done this afternoon is look online for different prams... My eyes hurt so much now lol! 

The thought of labour is never too far away lol... She has to get out somehow and it's going to hurt no matter what! I figured if I imagine the pain to be the worst pain EVER times 10, anything thats hurts less is a bonus lol! Is it just me or is anyone else worried about delivering the placenta? It looks huge >.<

Julie, I'm good thanks :D Getting a bit fed up of waiting now though... Just a few symptoms to keep me on my toes and I'll be happy lol! How are you? :hugs: 

Bumpity, I'm glad the sweep went well! Fingers crossed you'll keep dilating... There still time for you to be a Jan Mummy yet :hugs: 

Paula, you're not the only one with no signs of anything happening lol... I feel so left out :rofl: Not long for you now though :happydance: 

xx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls just a quicky as i'm doing tea atm, my pram is TOTALLY impractical as it is a mamas and papas one with big wheels and sprung chassis and burberry check and black in colour, i love it but it won't fit in my corsa but that's where i'll use his sling and car seat.
speak to you all in a min xx


----------



## Dizzy321

I know I'm not the only one with no signs but do you know when it feels like you are :rofl:....still, its really not long now - 6 DAYS!!!! but this weekend when OH is home will be good *hint hint baby* :)
I'm trying to treasure these last few days best I can, just getting a little impatent to meet her :cloud9: sure im not the only one lol .......xx


----------



## sammie18

Gotta doc appt today I dont no what its for lol probably just the regualr check up.


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjayxxx said:
> 
> 
> how are we all?? im getting readlly stupid...every little niggle pain i get excited haha
> xxx
> 
> I think we all keep doing that hun! Especially us mummies that are 'very' close now!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah too right! I have no signs though :hissy: come on baby I want to meet you now :happydance: keep getting waves of excitment :happydance:Click to expand...

OMG Paula - 6 days to go!!!!! C'mon Paula's LO!!!!!!! Give her some symptoms :happydance:

I keep getting waves of excitement too hun!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

bumpity said:


> Well I had my sweep - and to the MW's surprise I'm starting to dilate, fully effaced and I'm all soft and squishy apparently :D All VERY favourable, so I'm hoping that this moves things along.
> 
> to all those who may be offered/have been offered a sweep, I was really nervous about it and it didn't hurt at all - not really even uncomfortable, so don't worry unnecessarily as I did :D
> 
> I ahve a good feeling about this weekend........

Oooo...keep us posted hun! You never know, it's still Jan til tomorrow midnight!!!!!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

sammie18 said:


> Gotta doc appt today I dont no what its for lol probably just the regualr check up.

Sammie - let us know all is ok! Hope you're feeling ok today! Only a week to go til your due date isn't it?

Donna - your pram sounds lovely! A proper pram! Sod it, if it doesn't fit in the car, who cares...it looks the part!!!!!!!!! I'm so impractical me! Never ask me for practical advice, I'm all about what it looks like *vain cow* I hear you say!!!!! :blush:

Sal - where is 'Babies R Us'? I didn't know we had one around here....how comes I've been missing out all this time! Quick quick quick...I need to do that last min bit of shopping!!!! Any luck on the pram front? I would say, compared to other car seats I picked up, the maxi cosi was the lightest by far so good if you've suffered with your back whilst pregnant. Imagine how heavy they get with LO in!!!! That's the only practical thing I thought about...well, that and my pram is really 'high' so fairly easy to lift LO in and out of but the cost far outweighed that!!!! Not practical at all!!!!

I'm such a vain bugger!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Anna - are you home yet hun?

*Happy Mat Leave to You,
Happy Mat Leave to You,
Happy Mat Leave dear Anna,
Happy Mat Leave to You!!!!!!

​*


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I'm so excited for you!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammie18

Yea 7 more days yay! Thats the date from my ultrasound tho lol My midwife is going by my LMP which is feb 13th BOOOO...So I hope my ultrasounds are right lol Ive been getting alot of swelling in my hands and my legs so I gotta bring that up. Hope they check me see if i dilated anymore doubt it tho :(




lauriech said:


> sammie18 said:
> 
> 
> Gotta doc appt today I dont no what its for lol probably just the regualr check up.
> 
> Sammie - let us know all is ok! Hope you're feeling ok today! Only a week to go til your due date isn't it?
> 
> Donna - your pram sounds lovely! A proper pram! Sod it, if it doesn't fit in the car, who cares...it looks the part!!!!!!!!! I'm so impractical me! Never ask me for practical advice, I'm all about what it looks like *vain cow* I hear you say!!!!! :blush:
> 
> Sal - where is 'Babies R Us'? I didn't know we had one around here....how comes I've been missing out all this time! Quick quick quick...I need to do that last min bit of shopping!!!! Any luck on the pram front? I would say, compared to other car seats I picked up, the maxi cosi was the lightest by far so good if you've suffered with your back whilst pregnant. Imagine how heavy they get with LO in!!!! That's the only practical thing I thought about...well, that and my pram is really 'high' so fairly easy to lift LO in and out of but the cost far outweighed that!!!! Not practical at all!!!!
> 
> I'm such a vain bugger!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## lauriech

sammie18 said:


> Yea 7 more days yay! Thats the date from my ultrasound tho lol My midwife is going by my LMP which is feb 13th BOOOO...So I hope my ultrasounds are right lol Ive been getting alot of swelling in my hands and my legs so I gotta bring that up. Hope they check me see if i dilated anymore doubt it tho :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammie18 said:
> 
> 
> Gotta doc appt today I dont no what its for lol probably just the regualr check up.
> 
> Sammie - let us know all is ok! Hope you're feeling ok today! Only a week to go til your due date isn't it?
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...

So if you go overdue (from the 6th) will they take into consideration your date of 13th or just stick with the 6th?

I'm hoping my LO might turn up early as my date is the 5th Feb....wishful thinking!!!! xxx

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I meant to say toys r us, but was typing to Mike the same time telling him I was on the babies r us website lol! Sorry for getting your hopes up hun! I think I've given up on the pram thing for now...Just because I'm getting so frustrated lol! I need to get two more things and I'm completely done with shopping for LO, a bottle warmer and a mirror to put by the carseat so I can see she's ok :D Costs a bloody fortune all this baby stuff! Theres nothing wrong with being vain! With the travel system we have now we thought 'practical'... and I so wish I didn't listen lol! Mike picked it so if it looks awful when Im out and about it's his fault :rofl: 

Sammie, hope everything goes well at your Drs appointment! Fingers crossed LO will be here in the 7 days :D I think the ultrasound date is the most accurate. Thats the date I was told to go by... not that it made much difference because going by my lmp I'd only be due a day later anyway! 

Paula, I know what you mean about wanting to make the most of the last few days. The last few weeks I'm going to make the most of feeling her move and having her all snuggly in there... Well kind of... I'll still be trying to help her on her way at the same time :rofl: I want the best of both worlds... I want her to stay in there and safe and I want her here now too.. Can't bloody win :rofl: Hopefully your lo will be here soon though :hugs: 

Donna, your pram sounds lush! I was looking at proper prams online earlier... I want one :hissy: xx

Anna, I think I may be wrong, but did you mention something about maternity leave or something? ;) :hugs: 

xxxxx


----------



## claire1978

Wow what alot of chat this afternoon

Bumpity maybe u will have ur LO by midnight 2moz and still be a Jan mum, hopefully the sweep will work well for u, keep us posted

Sammie, when is the docs app, if uve had it how did it go?

:hugs: to everyone else

My house is so so clean now, I have been nesting so bad, I went into overdrive, scrubbing my bathrooms, all skirting boards, cleaned hallway and lounge mats, even cleaned radiators and got feather duster out to do the lights aswell as normal housework

My back nis now killing me and the pressure I have is much more immense than yesterday but it could just be where I have been so busy 2day but Im hoping theres something going on

Ive tried having a little chat with my bump telling him were ready for him now, we have a lovely clean house and I went thru all the people who wanted to meet him :dohh:, I said preferably 2moz afternoon when Daddy finishes work would be a good time but if he wanted to come now then I would still be happy :happydance: I felt like a mad women but I felt he needed his eviction notice and thought the softly softly approach might work :rofl:, Oh god the men in white coats are gonna come and get me arent they :rofl: I think the bleach aroma has gone to my head


----------



## pinkmummy

Anna - I hope your out celebrating your maternity leave hun :hugs: you deserve it!!

Hope everyone who is having all these 'niggles' is the start of labour for you!! :D 

Bumpity - that sounds brilliant what the MW said, it looks like this could be your weekend hun!! :hugs: good luck.

I've got my MW out tomorrow and going to ask her when she will do a sweep as my back just seems to be getting worse and worse :cry:

But on the plus side I have been inhaling and rubbing clary sage oil into my bump all day and I have some period type cramps, so fingers crossed its the start for me!! :yippee: Just on making tea so after tea will go and massage some more in and do some 'sniffing' lol xx


----------



## sammie18

I will be overdue after the 13th to my midwife, So if allison doesnt come the 6then I just gotta wait till the 13th then after the 13th is when I will be induced..its stuped so I hope she decides to come soon I dont wanna wait till after the 13th lol its only a week difference. Hope your shows up soon for you! Feb mommys we need to get the ball rollin lol




lauriech said:


> sammie18 said:
> 
> 
> Yea 7 more days yay! Thats the date from my ultrasound tho lol My midwife is going by my LMP which is feb 13th BOOOO...So I hope my ultrasounds are right lol Ive been getting alot of swelling in my hands and my legs so I gotta bring that up. Hope they check me see if i dilated anymore doubt it tho :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammie18 said:
> 
> 
> Gotta doc appt today I dont no what its for lol probably just the regualr check up.
> 
> Sammie - let us know all is ok! Hope you're feeling ok today! Only a week to go til your due date isn't it?
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you go overdue (from the 6th) will they take into consideration your date of 13th or just stick with the 6th?
> 
> I'm hoping my LO might turn up early as my date is the 5th Feb....wishful thinking!!!! xxx
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## sammie18

My doc appt till 2:30pm its about 11am lol still gotta a ways to go

Ive been getting a cramp on the right side of my bump all day and its making my right side of pelvis hurt, Anyone eles getting this? Ive had it since last night, couldnt remember lol


----------



## bumpity

thanks for your kind words ladies - here's hoping :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm HOOOOOME!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: And now officially feel that all this is real. Now on maternity leave, and full term tomorrow - how exciting!!!!

Thank you all for your thoughts :hugs:

I'm off to camera club in a few minutes, so will have to catch up on everything later on when I'm home.

I am happy though - got an appt card through the post today; I go to the Physio dept at the hospital a week today to get my TENS machine!!!!

xoxoxoxox lots and lots of love to you all!

PS - welcome to the Feb Mummies, hypnorm and Dragonfly!! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

bumpity fingers crossed hun for you, i hope this weekend is it for you, it all sounds promising xx:hugs:

Laurie you're not vein hun :hugs: i got it as i fell in love with it but also as i wanted a carrycot etc cause when i had jack he was so little i needed a carrycot and he loved it so i got 1 for harley, i'll try and find one on ebay so i can show you. 

Sal what kind of prams do you like? I had a little light mamas and papas aria and i loved it, good luck with the search :hugs:


Paula i'm tyring to enjoy and savour every last bit of this pregnancy as it's my last :cry: i wish i was preg all the time i hate the pains etc but love feeling him in me wriggling etc and knowing no one but me can feel it properly :hugs:

Claire fingers crossed the nesting does the job and gets lo on it's way xx


Kelly jon said he agree's with chris it's not your glow plugs it's the battery, ours ended up needing a new battery today as it had died and never wanted to live again so that's just cost nearly £100, money i don't have :cry: Hope the sniffing is working :hugs:

Sammie fingers crossed this is it xx

Well girls it looks like harley is trying to do the great escape i'm getting pains every 5-6 mins and they are starting to hurt so i'm off for a bath and will see if they go, i've told jon but he can't get away from work until 10 so fingers crossed the bath works,x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Leave it to Harley to take you by surprise! :hugs: Thinking of you Donna - keep us posted!!!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## dippy dee

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAMAS-PAPAS-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

this is the same as mine girls xx

P.S Sal i think the mamas and papas p3 are lovely and fold down tiny xx


----------



## moo2

Good evening ladies :hugs:

Hope you are all well?

Anna I'm so pleased you have finally finished work :happydance: You deserve a rest!

Donna sorry to hear you've been feeling rough, hope your colds better... Little Harley really likes to keep you on your toes too! Stay put little man!!!

Car problems are the last thing you & Kelly need, I'd be lost without mine. I've still got my company car while I'm on maternity leave which is great as its reliable and maintained by the company. Only down side is the tax, I have to cough up half of my maternity pay in tax on the car so I'm down to £50 a week :dohh:

Claire when will you know if the cleaning has done the trick? My MW said today bean is lying with his/her back to my right so I need to do the floor scrubbing too. Hope its done the trick for you.

Sounds promising for a Jan arrival Bumpity! Good luck! 

Any more signs of your LO coming soon Maya?

Could be very soon for you Paula....

Laurie I wish I had known you were the pram professor! I've gone for the Loola Up as it folds up so small, we've got the maxi cosi car seat which fits on the frame with special adaptors. When my company car goes back I think we'll buy a really small car so I needed to make sure we got something that would go in a little boot.

You sound soooooooo ready now pookies! You put me to shame :blush:

As usual I know I will have missed lots of mummies but I'm sending Feb love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> I know what you mean about being strapped for cash... I too have bought everything for Baby which I think is slightly unfair... So he'll have to start putting his hand in his pocket!
> 
> 
> Maya and laurie i thought i was the only one :happydance: thank god i'm not, jon has not bought 1 thing for harley i have had to put my hand in my pocket for everything which is not easy with the house, kids and bills.


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Donna hope this is something for you, Im just off to jump in the bath and have a massage and possibly :sex: to try and coax Thomas out lol :)

Enjoy camera club Anna hun :) 

Moo - Maternity pay is pants isnt it :( I just got my payslip today and it works out that I am getting about £106 a week :( But I shouldnt complain as I am only contracted to 16 hours a week which was £98 a week but with me doing the overtime between week 17 and 25 of pregnancy it upped my maternity coz this is when your pay is worked out from.


----------



## dippy dee

bath has seemed to of settled the pain a little i've still got them but dull now and by god are my inner thighs killing me, jon has told me no more nesting until i'm at least 36 weeks so only a week and a half to go.

Laurie before i forget my section date is the 17th feb now, xx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> bumpity fingers crossed hun for you, i hope this weekend is it for you, it all sounds promising xx:hugs:
> 
> Laurie you're not vein hun :hugs: i got it as i fell in love with it but also as i wanted a carrycot etc cause when i had jack he was so little i needed a carrycot and he loved it so i got 1 for harley, i'll try and find one on ebay so i can show you.
> 
> Sal what kind of prams do you like? I had a little light mamas and papas aria and i loved it, good luck with the search :hugs:
> 
> 
> Paula i'm tyring to enjoy and savour every last bit of this pregnancy as it's my last :cry: i wish i was preg all the time i hate the pains etc but love feeling him in me wriggling etc and knowing no one but me can feel it properly :hugs:
> 
> Claire fingers crossed the nesting does the job and gets lo on it's way xx
> 
> 
> Kelly jon said he agree's with chris it's not your glow plugs it's the battery, ours ended up needing a new battery today as it had died and never wanted to live again so that's just cost nearly £100, money i don't have :cry: Hope the sniffing is working :hugs:
> 
> Sammie fingers crossed this is it xx
> 
> Well girls it looks like harley is trying to do the great escape i'm getting pains every 5-6 mins and they are starting to hurt so i'm off for a bath and will see if they go, i've told jon but he can't get away from work until 10 so fingers crossed the bath works,x

OMG! Donna - are you in labour????!!!!! Oh no - you can't go before me :hissy: only joking! Keep us updated hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Good luck kelly xx


----------



## lauriech

Oh! I thought you were gonna say you were in labour then! Don't do that to me!!!!!

Your pram is lush hun - I was originally gonna buy a Mamas and Papas pram/travel system but ended up with something COMPLETELY different! Did you see the one Jordan had a few years ago (can't remember the name of the fabric) but it was cream with red dots I think. If they still made it now I'd love it BUT having a boy it probably would've been too girly!

Oh I can't remember what you've all said now.... :dohh: blimin baby brain!!!!

Kelly - sorry to hear your car is playing up. I need to start using some clary sage - is it working? Can you send me the link again please for the seller on ebay?

Anna - enjoy camera club! How do you have the energy todo all these things on top of work? You can have a lie in tomorrow!

Sal - did you say Mike has ordered a pram now? Which one is it? Can't believe you got my hopes up!! He he....only messing! Saves me money I guess!

Moo2 (sorry I don't know your name!) - both myself and Maya are pramaholics already! Ha ha....any questions, we could probably answer them :blush:

Claire - sounds like you need to take it easy hun! Have a restful evening now.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie i'm not 100% i'm not in labour i have a feeling he's upto tricks.
Can i join your pram a holic club please as i've had so many with my 8 that i don't think there's a make i've not had, if you like the red spotty one why not have a look at the mamas and papas polka dot range they are lush, this type but they do other colour dots etc.
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/mamas-and-pa...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie look it's beautiful

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mamas-and-Pa...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Laurie i'm not 100% i'm not in labour i have a feeling he's upto tricks.
> Can i join your pram a holic club please as i've had so many with my 8 that i don't think there's a make i've not had, if you like the red spotty one why not have a look at the mamas and papas polka dot range they are lush, this type but they do other colour dots etc.
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/mamas-and-pa...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Oh God - stop getting my BP up Donna!!!! So you might be in labour.......Oh you gotta keep us updated....I'm not leaving here til I know for sure....well, just gonna bounce on my ball and keep an eye out.

Thoese polka dot ones are really common now, well, they are round here. I like the one Jordan had but it was too girly! Yours is lovely hun! I've got the Stokke Xplory with maxi cosi car seat/adaptors. I was gonna get a bugaboo if I didn't get this one but Simon wanted the Stokke!!!!!!!!!

And yes, join our club! You'll prob know more than me about prams having had 8 children!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Harley, stay put mr!!! Just a few more weeks to go, you dont wanna come out just yet... Dee, I hope it settles soon for you :hugs: 

Laurie, we have a travel system already. It's the Graco Tour Elite in Lemongrass, but there are no pics online of it :( It's practical... apart from when it comes to boot space, so we're looking for a smaller pram to keep in the car and will use the Graco one when we're walking places :D Sorry for getting your hopes up hun :hugs: I'm such a knobber sometimes :rofl: 

Moo2, I don't feel organised lol... I'm trying so hard to sort out my hospital bag, but keep getting distracted all the time :dohh: How are you? xx

Kelly, thanks for the link in the other thread! I've ordered mine and hopefully it will be here by Tuesday so I can start encouraging Little Miss out! Are you still getting those period pains? I hope something happens for you soon hun :hugs: 

I feel like I have so much to do, but cant be bothered to do any of it tonight... sods law lol! I'm supposed to get an early night so I can go to the nursing home tomorrow and see my great nan and then go shopping in the afternoon... I can't see it happening though! I've slept in loads this week... No matter how many times my alarm goes off I don't wake up! Explains why I have the song stuck in my head all the time though :D 

xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

ooooo before i forget louise1302 still hasn't had lo, she is to have another gel tonight or in the morning and see how things go, she is getting pains but they are doing nothing for her dialating i feel for her as she is tierd and fed up. 
Thinking of you louise xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, the Xplory is pretty! I've not seen one before... hadn't even heard of them! I love the orange and turquoise! Which colour is yours?


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good luck Louise! Hope its not long for you now :hugs: xxx


----------



## lauriech

It's orange! But just recently I wanted to change the textile kit (you can change the colour) BUT it's so expensive. I've bought a cream changing bag (not Stokke) so thought it'd go better but now because of the cost I've re-thought it! I've just been playing with the pram but I won't let Simon touch it! He gets mad with me but I won't let him get it grubby (he's a mechanic). Ha ha. Just like I don't think he know's what we have in the nursery and what we don't - it's my domain!!!! 

Going back to the Stokke - I've only ever seen one in black and one in red (Cardiff and Bristol). I wanted a completely unique pram that no one else had *vain cow*!

Donna - that is the fabric Jordan had 'afternoon tea'.

Good Luck Louise xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oooh Ive missed so much pram talk!!!!!! My favourite subject!!! Laurie Ive only ever seen your pram twice too... Once in Haverfordwest (where I live... Was totally shocked as its completely off the map) and one in swansea and one was turquiose and one was orange I think. I've only ever seen my pram 3 times too... Strange because its alot more common..!! Ooooh Laurie I think we could start a pram club... I remember the hours I'd spend in in an evening chatting to you and tryyying to decide a pram and NEVER sticking to a decision for more than 1 day hahahahahah!!!

x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

If money weren't an object and I had looads of room I think I'd have a Silvercross Balmoral (if thats how you spell it... The old old looking ones...!)


----------



## pookies24feb09

I love the old looking ones! My mother had one for me apparently and wanted me to have one for LO but we decided it wasnt practical enough... There are so many prams I'd have if I could afford it and had the room! I love your pram too maya! Was eyeing one up earlier... It was in cherry I think! I've not seen either of your prams about! I've seen similar ones to mine, but no one with the same one... Not that mine is anything spectacular lol! 

My bloody back is in half! I've packed more stuff into the hospital bag and now I'm about to take hetty for a spin and do some hoovering! Is it awful that I kind of hope some vigorous hoovering will maybe kick start something even though I'm not quite full term... :blush:


----------



## lauriech

Sal - I sometimes hope that housework will bring on labour but I don't think it does tbh hun.....we've all tried it though! If it makes you feel better then give it a go as you never know!

Maya - yes you've missed loads hun!!!!! I remember our pram e-shopping days!! They were pretty fun! Remember when we both wanted the Quinny Buzz in turquoise! I was going to get the 'boys' car seat and you were going to get the 'girly' car seat! 

I still like the denim Bugaboo but Simon said it wasa too low for him as he's quite tall so ended up with the Stokke...well....now he says he quite likes the Bugaboo :saywhat: - little bugger!!!!

I'd have a Quinny still as I like them......oh the list could go on.....I'd love a 'proper' pram too but my house is too small and they're not practical.....

Look what you started Sal....our favourite subject!!!! ha ha.

Anna - just in case I miss you as I'm off to bed soon, hope you enjoyed your last day at work and camera club.....NOW, TAKE IT EASY PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Well it didn't bring on labour :rofl: I've ordered 2 bottles of clary sage oil and I so hope it gets here by tuesday! I have one bottle for sniffing and one for massaging :D Sorted! I'm going to ask about black cohosh to get things moving. It's supposed to be really good to get things going! It's a bit expensive, but if it works it's got to be worth it! 

The denim bugaboo is very pretty! I was looking at it earlier! So pretty! Have you seen the new Mothercare range yet? It's quite nice! Its nothing out of the ordinary or anything, but still nice... https://www.mothercare.com/b/195504031/ref=sc_iw_c_1_0_42768041_1

I like prams :D 

xx


----------



## Frankie

c sec booked for 11th feb


----------



## sammie18

Yay frankie you get to meet baby soon!!! 

My doc appt went ok today nothing happened wont get checked till my next appt so yea booo :(


----------



## lauriech

Frankie said:


> c sec booked for 11th feb

I'll update you now! Not long - 11 days hun!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## lauriech

sammie18 said:


> Yay frankie you get to meet baby soon!!!
> 
> My doc appt went ok today nothing happened wont get checked till my next appt so yea booo :(

As long as you and bubs are ok hun, that's the main thing!

What time is it with you? I'm cos I can't sleep. Got really bad heartburn. I've never suffered with it in my life and not much being pregnant but it's so bad I just can't sleep!!! :dohh: Oh well...just uploaded a bump pic.....

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: Full term today - I can't believe it!!! :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Happy full term to you,
happy full term to you,
happy full term dear anna, 
happy full term to you xx


----------



## insomnimama

Happy full term Anna! 

Today I get to cross some of the "fun" things off my list- playing numbers games with my son (okay partly for homework) and a little shopping. OH did the grocery shopping last night so I'm not stuck with that, which I'm thrilled about. :)

Poor guy is working six days this week so he can take a few days off for Insomnibaby.


----------



## lauriech

*Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term to Anna,
Happy Full Term to You!!!!!

​*


----------



## dippy dee

Hello anna my lady of leisure, what do you have planned for your first day of freedom? Drinking party? Rave? Shopping spree ? or like me spending the day being pregnant? Sorry i'm in a silly mood as i am ssssoooooooo bored.

Laurie i love your bump x

Sammie not long now no matter what hun xx

Frankie congrats on your section date, yours is 6 days before me xx

Well my dilema for the day is jack has found his tinkle and won't leave it alone, i went round my sil last night as i didn't want to be alone in pain n he pulled his nappy n trousers down to his ankles and stood there messing so i'm having to watch what he does now as he'll get sore. Men hey...............


----------



## dippy dee

insomnimama big hugs to insomnidada for doing the shopping list and working extra xx


----------



## lauriech

Donna - thanks hun! I want to see a bump pic of yours too!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Hey girls....

I'm in single digits today...9 days to go!!!! 

:wohoo:

I know a bit pointless but hey....9 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Woohoo!!!! Congratulations on single digits Laurie!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## dippy dee

pointless? iongle digits pointless???? SOD that :yipee::yipee::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## pinkmummy

Anna - Happy full term hunni!!! :hugs: Do you have anything planned for today?

Laurie - I posted a thread with a link for Calry Sage hun :) Did you get it? Congratulations on single digits Laurie :yipee: :yipee:

Not sure if it has been working for me, I seem to get BH when I've sniffed it for a while or rubbed it into bump but don't seem to be amounting to contractions unfortunately :( But it does work for some people they say!

Midwife is coming out between 10 and 12 and I'm gonna ask her for a sweep although I very much doubt she will give me one :(

Had a lot of jip with my back and hips last night :( Everytime I turned over I was waking up with the cracking and the pain it even kept poor Chris awake :( 

Going to Darlington for a girly lunch with a few of my old school friends, so Im looking forward to that :) 

Hope everyone has a nice day xx


----------



## Dragonfly

i may well be in here tomorow unless i pop today. But I better be the next person to pop in here haha. think i lost plug this morning, green snot stuff wasnt very nice looking but with a bit of luck. I am 5 days over due :(


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooooo dragon fly it sounds promising hun, fingers crossed for you, how are you feeling in yourself? xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck Dragonfly hun!! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good luck Dragonfly! :hugs:

I'm taking it very easy today - had a bad night's sleep, lots of tossing and turning, and today my back is very achy and bump feels really heavy. Lots of pelvic pain/pressure today, so think it's a lazy day. Will wash Peanut's newest bits and pieces, but not much more than that - we made it up the road to get some milk and bread, but I was far too tired to do any more than that! Got some cheese and onion pasties for lunch though (mmmm) but for some reason our Greggs' doesn't do Cornish pasties anymore :cry: I love them.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am tired , I dont get it i have had not to bad sleeps for a few days now and I feel like sleeping again. I hope thats my bodies way of gearing me up I just thought you where suppose to get all energetic before the labour. Was bouncing on the ball again and think it has helped as when I stand up I can feel baby has moved down with my gorilla walk. pains gone now, i never wanted pain so much in my life to stay ! lol 
feel nausious again today.


----------



## lauriech

Thanks girls! 

I'm feeling awful now for being up half the night. I still have heartburn. Simon just went and bought me some gaviscon and it's aniseed flavour :sick:

Dagonfly - sounds promising hun! Keep bouncing on your ball!!! AND....keep us updated! C'mon LO!

Kelly - I didn't get your link but will have a little serach now. Thank you.

Donna - how you feeling today?

Anna - I'm soooo tired too. Simon wants to go to the pub and I want to go but think he'll go with one of his friends instead! Get some rest!

xxxxxx


----------



## bumpity

Hmmm, last day of January - Feb starts tomorrow! My pains stopped about 2.30am this morning and haven't had anything significant since. Oh well.....it was too good to be true. Poor hubby is going insane :D 

Off for a walk later I think - although it's freeeeeeeeeeeeeeezing here :O All I want to do is eat and sleep on the sofa :D oh yes, and have a baby.......


----------



## lauriech

*Just wanted to say, big congratulations to Mummy2bee on the birth of her little boy called Max William, born 29th Jan!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*​


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Mummy2be!!! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## bumpity

congrats mummytobe and welcome Max x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls - Just saw this in the 3rd Tri forum - Donna's in hospital; Jon texted one of Donna's text buddies to keep everyone informed:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/95459-dippy_dee-donna-hospital.html

Thinking of you and Harley, sweetie - hope all is well and you're home soon! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Thinking of you Donna - Hope to hear some good news soon and that you can get home and back to that bed rest you're supposed to be on.. Preferably with Little Harley still put! :hug: x x x x


----------



## insomnimama

Thinking of you Donna! Hope you are busy getting well. :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

*Congartulations Mummy2bee xxx*

Donna, I'm thinking of you and Harley hun! Hope you're both ok... Stay in there little man!:hugs:

Anna, *HAPPY FULL TERM XXX* It's so exciting eh! Anytime now peanut could arrive! Although we all want he or she to stay in there so your parents get to meet a brand new P :D Hope your aches ease off and you sleep better tonight! Take it easy misses xxx

Laurie, *Congratulations on getting down to single digits* :happydance: hope your heartburn has eased off :hugs: I woke up with a little this morning and it feels icky! Off to buy something for it in a bit! A nice quiet night in sounds so good! I could do with resting up...feel so tired all the time! I think Mike wants to go see the new Brad Pitt film.. I might just drag myself along to see it with him :D 

Kelly, did you manage to get your sweep after hun? Hope you enjoyed your girly lunch :D Fingers crossed you sleep much better tonight :hugs: 

Bumpity and Dragonfly, I really hope something happens for you soon! COME ON BABIES, get a wiggle on! Theres only a few hours of January left!!! :hugs: 

Maya, how are you today hun? Hope you're ok :hugs: 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I've been shopping with Mike and my mother and now, as a result, I'm not functioning properly! Lots of love and :hugs: to you all xxx

It's been an interesting day so far! Went to go see my great nan in the nursing home she's in, but she was sleeping so decided to do a bit of shopping and go back an hour later at 1pm. We headed off for the big Mothercare, got a couple of bits then my mother decided that she wanted to go to Dunelm Mill, Wilkinsons and Sainsbury's. OK fine... she only wanted to look at some curtains, get some masking tape and pick up some butter and milk etc so really should have only taken an hour tops... Took us bloody 3 :saywhat: And even when we thought she's finished, she still forgot that she needed screws or something so had to wander round for another half an hour trying to find those... I knew there was a reason I hadn't been shopping with her in a long time :rofl: 

Finally got to the nursing home and this time my na n was awake :D Its hardwork trying to have a conversation with her because she's half deaf and doesnt turn her hearing aid on :dohh: Half of what was being said she didn't hear so was just nodding a smiling until someone noticed it was off :rofl: She's such a doll though! Love going to see her! Considering she's 96 this year her memory is still really good! She was talking about the baby and how she can't wait to meet her :D It's nice to see her get excited about it because recently she's started to lose interest in everything. I think she's started to lose her marbles a little too. She's convinced that people are going to take her away to hang her :saywhat: But today was a good day and it was all baby talk :D 

Well done if you got to the end of that lol! Mikes on the xbox and I'm a little bored so figured I'd waffle to you lovely ladies :D 

I'm off to the cinema after (I think) which will be fun :D Anyone else have any plans for this evening? 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Donna - good luck hun! I really hope you are little Harley are ok.

Sal - sounds like you've had a hectic day! I think you should rest up rather than going to the cinema...just as long as you're feeling ok! Your nan sounds very sweet. It's lovely she's excited about the baby!

*Another Update - Meels-Spot (Sasha) had her little boy by C-Section on 28th Jan. Named Seth Francis weighing 7lbs 9oz......more mummies are popping!!!!*​

Dragonfly and Bumpity - I hope something starts happening for you soon!!! We're all keeping our fingers crossed...would you like me to add you to our thread so we can announce when you've had your LO's?

xxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Meels-Spot!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

:happydance: *Congrats Mummy2bee and Meels-Spot..* :happydance:

*HAPPY FULL TERM ANNA!!! WOOOOPPPIEEE!!!!!*

Hope you girls are okay! Had my hospital tour today! :D Was fab!! Im so excited now!! Not feeling toooo chatty at the min so will catch up another time. Mwaaaaaahhhhh to you all x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

*Congratulations Meels-Spot * :happydance: 

Laurie, ended up not going to the cinema... Missy Moo is far too wriggly and a bit uncomfy so we decided to get pizza and a few films in instead! Finished the pizza, am now off in the bath really quick to see if my back aches will go and then gonna curl up and watch Baby Mama :D I don't think I have the energy to go to the cinema... I don't think my bladder could take it either at the moment :rofl: 

Maya, I'm glad your tour went well :D Hope you start to feel a bit more chatty miss :hugs: xxx

I hope you're all enjoying your Saturday evenings! If I'm not back on later, I'll catch up tomorrow! 

Loads of love to you all :hugs: 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Happy full term Anna! :hugs:
well I have been doing some serious shopping today... been walking all day and just had a Jalfrezi curry, doubt its gonna so anything but its the hottest one I can handle :rofl: feeling alot of twinges but doubt it will be anything :dohh: 

glad you enjoyed the hospital tour plumfairy, bet it makes it feel very real!

How is everyone? I am sooo tired I'm off to bed soon...:sleep::sleep:


----------



## Dizzy321

pookies - baby mama is a brill film, we watched it last sat, enjoy :D x


----------



## sammie18

everyones having there babies woohoo!! I wonder whos next!!!! Maybe paula hmmmmm or....ME lol


----------



## claire1978

Im getting a few twinges, I have had such a giggle 2nite, lots of things making me laugh, Ive been in hysterics, I wonder if its starting something :happydance: Than again prob not :dohh:


----------



## sammie18

OOOOOOOO Maybe your next!! lol


----------



## claire1978

I cant imagine that I will be, I think its just Im getting twinges coz of having a curry and then the hysterics but hey who knows, gonna have :sex: 2nite then go for a nice walk 2moz coz it didnt happen 2day and buy a pineapple all for myself


----------



## sammie18

I tryed sex last night and I didnt enjoy it one bit LOL Im just to big at the moment to enjoy it i guess :p I wanna walk so i think thats what I will stick to, Ive been eatting pineapple its yummy lol I dunno what eles to do to get her out lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm too big to do much these days! :rofl: Just walking is a chore - I have pain in my pelvic area when I move, whether that be rolling over in bed, getting up when I've been sitting down, or just generally waddling about. :dohh: I look like I'm about 100 and could do with a zimmer frame!


----------



## sammie18

Oh I no! My pelvis feels like its broken in peices it hurts to do anything :( I HATE trying to roll over in bed everything pops and grinds its very painfull but my sides get sore so i got no choice then to roll over lol When i walk all you hear is poping noises you should see how hubs looks at me hahah hes like wtf is that! thats my pelvis your hearing :p


----------



## traceydixon78

Samuel Chamberlain Lastname was born on January 21 at 10:26 pm via c-section. He weighed in at 8 lbs 8 oz.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Tracey! :hugs:


----------



## sammie18

Congrats tracey :)


----------



## pinkmummy

Woooooahh loads to catch up one! Just spent 20 minutes reading all the posts lol :)

Laurie - hows the heartburn now hun? I only ever had it handful of times, touch wood, and that was back in October but I was in so much pain with it :( I had it for 2 days none stop and it was awful :hugs: hunni. Did you find that link if not I will email you it.

Bumpity - I hope your LO decides to appear soon, looks like you were right and it will be a Feb baby! They will be Feb babies now :D

Donna - How are you doing hunni? Any more news? Really hope you and harley are ok hunni big :hugs:

Insomnimama - Only 2 days till your section hun! I bet your so excited! I wish I knew when I would get to meet Thomas :(

I was sat playing with him on Friday night :D He was sticking his bum out near my stomach so I was patting it gently with my hand and he moved it back in again lol. When I moved my hand he stuck it back out so I did it again :D It was soooooo cute! :D 

Anna - How are you today my sweetie? :hugs: Mmmmm Greggs I'vebeen eating loads of the iced splits lately. I hope our Greggs haven't stopped selling cornish pasties coz thats all my dad eats and he won't be too happy lol.

Paula - How are you today hun? Did the curry do anything?? Im a wimp and can only manage a chinese curry lol, they are hot enough for me so looks like curry's won't be getting Thomas out! :D 

Maya - How are you today hunni? You feeling more talkative? I know what you mean, I go through days where I don't wanna talk and then days where I don't want to shut up! Like today! :D

Sal - No sweep hun :( :cry: Lunch with the girlies was lovely, we havent all met up properly in over a year! We all used to go to school together and we were reminiscing (sp?) about our school days and it was such a laugh : Can't believe we've been left nearly 5 years I feel soooooo old! :o 
I soooooo know what you mean about shopping with other people! Even before I was pregnant I wouldn't go shopping with Chris's mum and sister coz they take FOREVER and I am not kidding. They will go in one shop, spend 30 mins there, walk to another shop and then decide to go back! They don't even bother asking me to go with them anymore coz they know I hate shopping with them lol.
My mum isn't too bad although she only ever seems to buy knickers and bra's when we go out shopping :saywhat: and she spends ages moaning on coz all the bras are padded and she only lieks underwired lol. We were in tesco the other day and I told her to hurry up or she could get the bus home coz she was doing my head in :rofl:
:hugs: to you and your nan it must be so hard at that age :(

Well MW was out yesterday. I mentioned about a sweep to her an she said the earliest that any of thme would probably do one would be at 39 + weeks :( She said that my other midwife will have been talking about inducing me early coz of the SPD and I can't have that at home :cry:

She said sweeps only work if you are starting to progress too. She said if I wasn't progressing it would be pointless doing a sweep :( 

Anyway we had our consultation about the oils and things and there was a few oils she advised me to get, I already have clary sage and lavender and she advised me to get ylang ylang and mandarin (or some sort of citrusy one)

So went to Darlington with my friend yesterday and got some ylang ylang and mandarin.

She told me the quantities I have to use when using in an oil burner, in massage oil and in the bath which was good. She also showed me the pressure points on your hands and feet that are supposedly linked to your uterus. She told me to continue with the raspberry leaf tea also.

Anyway decided to take a bath with my new oils last night, I put in, clary sage, mandarin and ylang ylang and it actually smelt quite nice! :D 

After about 10 minutes in the bath my legs and back started really itching :? and it felt as though someone was sticking pins all over my body that was in the bath :? My legs felt like they were swelling up too! So I got straight out the bath and laid on the bed after about 20 mins the swelling had gone down and my legs werent red anymore but I was still gettting the pain as though some one weas stabbing me with needles :( So I phoned NHS direct. At the end of it the woman reckoned I'd had a little reaction to one of the oils! I have never ever had an allergic reaction in my life! :rolleyes: 

So looks like I'm gonna have to try the oils one by one to see which one affected me! I know it wasnt clary sage coz I've used that before.

So I have now decided that tonight I am going to try eviction number 2! :D Gonna try everything I possibly can to get him out again, we'll see if anything happens although I very much doubt it :rolleyes: 

Me and Chris went out for a meal last night as Caitlin stayed at his mums. We got a started and a main for £9.95 :happydance: Then main wasn't very nice, we both got steak and ale pie and it tasted really dry :( When the fella came to take it back he asked if everything was ok and I said it tasted dry but that it was probably just our taste buds. He was really nice aobut it and said we should have said at the beginning of the meal and they would have made us something else! Instead we got a free dessert, sticky toffee pudding mmmmm it was well worth it :) 

Sorry if I have missed anyone :blush: I have tried my best to remember everyone and even taken notes!! :D


----------



## elm

:wave:

Morning everyone. Can I join you please? I'm hoping not to stay too long but I'm going to be a February Mum :D 

Had a sweep yesterday and woke up with some show and cramping pains but they seem to be passing :cry: 

I've been told it's really busy over here. Hope you're all doing well and enjoying the ends of your pregnancies :hugs: xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Hey hun :hugs:

I'm sure you will get to meet your LO very soon! We are a VERY chatty bunch on here and don't take that lightly lol :) 

Hopefully you won't have to put up with us for too long ;) 

Hopefully the sweep will have helped things along a little bit hun, good luck!! Get some walking or some cleaning done, that will set bubba off for you! :D x


----------



## elm

Thank you!!

I'm just waiting for DP to get up so we can go out somewhere - it's freezing outside! Got my induction booked for Friday if there's no sign of my little Chicken by then. The sweep has definitely done something though (I was 2-3 cm dilated by the end of it).

Jealous of your home birth! Would have loved one, hope it all goes really well for you :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: hun hope the walk does something for you! :D Keep us updated!! Im so excited for you!! Eeeeeee wish it was me though lol xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi elm, and welcome to Feb Mummies! :hugs: Hopefully you won't be with us long - and that your little Chicken (I love that name!) will be in your arms soon :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Caitlinsmummy - nope the curry has done nothing whatsover hun, neither has sex, and that is a chore these days LOL!! 
I'm just going to chill and wait for baby because I really dont think anything is going to work until she is ready :( with Jack I did not do anything to help him out, and I was not even impatient and he came 3 weeks early...
How are you hun? 

sammie - I hope it us very soon! wonder who pops first?? sooo exciting! bring on the pain....somehow I think I may regret saying that when the pain hits haha

good luck feb mummies :)


----------



## pinkmummy

I'm fed up lol. Im sick of waiting now :( Im sick of the BH too! But I just keep thinking that hopefulyl in the next 3 weeks at the most he will be here! :D x


----------



## Dizzy321

me too :( really fed up of waiting now :( even more so cause i have to see the consultant on wed to arrange a c section for 41 weeks ish if baby has not made an apperance, and thats something I have REALLY wanted to avoid all through these 9 months x


----------



## pinkmummy

Why do you have to arrange a c-section can they not just induce you? x


----------



## Dizzy321

caitlinsmummy said:


> Why do you have to arrange a c-section can they not just induce you? x

no cos of my previous section :cry: risk of rupturing uterus, I sooo want to try for a natural delivery, the consultant said section is very risky due to my weight and I had soo many probs with section last time, I still think about it now and it upsets me :cry: midwife just left she said they will prob give me a sweep and assess my cervix and will give me a date for section :cry:
so this baby has until due date to vacate the building or mummy is going to be cut open again.....x


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww :hugs: hun It's not nice when things don't go the way you want. I really hope LO decides to put in an appearance soon for you :hug: x


----------



## Dizzy321

thanks hun, me too i have everything crossed for labour in the next few days, i had a horrendus time last time, would love it to be different this time, but you never know do you, gonna have my eyes wide open this time LOL xxx


----------



## elm

Thanks AnnaBanana :hugs: 

Hope things get moving for you really soon Paula and you're able to deliver without having to have a section x


----------



## Dizzy321

thank you elm, its quite important to me that i at least try a natural delivery this time, there is just so many risks involved with a section for me x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls! 

*Tracey, Congratulations hun xxx.* Hope you and LO are doing well :hugs 

Dee, Hope you're ok hun! Have been thinking of you and LO :hugs: xxxx

Paula, Baby Mama was pretty funny! I was in stitches when she was in labour and shouted 'I FEEL LIKE I"M SH*TTING A KNIFE'. She's so funny that actress.. I can never remember her name though! I really hope you dont have to have a section hun! Come on baby... Get a move on!!! Hope something happens for you soon :hugs: 

Kelly, I didn't know there were more oils that could be used! I'm going to have a look for some more later :D Glad you had fun with the girlies yesterday too :D It sucks that you didn't get a sweep, but fingers crossed it wont be long for you now hun and Thomas will be here :hugs: Chris's mother and sister sound exactly like my mother... It drives me mad going shopping with her lol! You up to much today? x

Elm, welcome to the Feb Mummies thread :D Hopefully it wont be long now until your little Chicken is here :hugs: x

Sammie, I keep expecting to see a thread saying you've had Allison lol! It can't be much longer for you now surely :hugs: 

Claire, is LO still hanging on in there? Hopefully the pineapple will trigger something :hugs: 

Anna, How are you today hun? I think I'll take one of those zimmer frames too :rofl: 

I hope I havent missed anyone! If I have I'm sorry, but lots of love to you all anyways :hugs: 

Today I think I'm going to drag Spikey Mikey out for a nice long walk! I'm going to go hunting for some more oils and dentyl... I have an addiction to the stuff... I've gone through a bottle in a week :saywhat: It's so yummy :D 

What have you got planned for today ladies? 

xxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Sal hun. Hows your back today?

We ahven't got much planned today. I wanted to go to Asda to get some baby wipes but the car deicded not to start again :( Luckily we've got it in at the garage tomrorow. Think we're going to walk to Chris's mums house to pick Caitlin up and ask his mam to run us to Asda, then we will be back home adn probably having a lazy day. Making steak and chips for tea yum yum can't wait!! :D Just finishing my 2nd raspberry leaf tea and then we're off on the 45 minute walk lol. Its stopped snowing so going to brave it! :D 

My midwife is a trained aromeatherapist. So she assessed me and recomended different oils and differnet oils to put together to help me with my sleep and with my pain :) She recomended mandarin or lemon oil, ylang ylang, clary sage and lavender. Maybe you should try them hun. I definately think the lavender one works as I put it in the oil burned in the bedroom for 30 mins last night and I was asleep by 9.15 and woke up at 6.30 haha x
What are you up to today hun? x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Paula, I hope it happens for you soon honey :hugs: and that you are able to have your natural delivery.

Donna, missing you loads and hoping all is well with you and Harley!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:

Sal, "Spikey Mikey" makes me giggle every time I read it -- that's a nickname I've had for my sister Michelle since we were little :) Even now, I still call her Mikey, and sometimes Spikey Mikey :rofl:

Not much planned for today here - just a bit of pottering round the house I think. Have now washed, dried, ironed and put away all the lovely bits and pieces Peanut was given at the baby shower last weekend. :)

Oh! Before I forget --- if any of you are looking for cot/cotbed or moses basket/pram bedding, Matalan has another sale on. Buy one get one free on most of the basic bedding in creams or white. We got 2 packs of 2 fitted sheets for the cotbed for £8 :happydance: Makes up for no longer being able to get them in yellow to match the nursery - white's just as good, it goes with everything :) The cellular blankets are also on buy one get one free, just like the sheets are. I've also got them all washed, dried, ironed and put away for Peanut now.

Lots of love and :hug: to all the Feb Mummies!
xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:dohh: Kelly, you reminded me!!! I really MUST start this raspberry tea :blush: I've still not even tried it yet!


----------



## pookies24feb09

My backs not too bad today, but I keep getting a dull ache in the bottom of it and have to lean over or bend down and get Mike to rub it til it stops. It comes and goes, but don't think its too significant! My bump is soooo achy today... it's quite painful! I'm going to try taking some paracetamol and then am going to go for my nice long walk :D It's not snowing here, but it might get rainy... I dont care what the weather is like lol, I'm going out lol! Mmmm steak and chips sounds good! Just had a raspberry leaf tablet, going to have some of the tea in a bit :D 

Yay, my new camera gets here tomorrow :happydance: Can't wait to use it :D 

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, the tea is good, but I've heard that the tablets are more effective! I take both of them at the moment. My friend was doing the same and she gave birth in no time! It has to be worth a go right! :rofl: I just read your ticker and it made me LOL! It feels like theres another baby in there sometimes lol! My mother has started to call him Spikey Mikey too and I'm sure he hates it :muaha: 

Did you sleep better last night hun?


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all- hope everyone is sleeping well. I may try some aromatherapy. I have sort of resigned myself to sleeping at odd hours / whenever I can as I figure that will be the way of things pretty soon anyway. :rofl:

Today is Insomnikid's birthday, and in two days it will be Insomnibaby's! 

Still can't believe it...


----------



## pookies24feb09

2 days! Wow thats gone quick! Happy birthday insomnikid :happydance: How are you feeling? x


----------



## insomnimama

Am just trying to live through it to be honest. I am bloated and my extremities are swollen and I have to use the bathroom every two seconds and I can't sleep, but I know I only have two more days of this so I'm not going crazy as I otherwise might. :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I have 3 weeks left and I think I'm starting to crack up... God knows what I'll be like at the end! You're so lucky to actually know when you get to meet LO! I'm not so envious of you having a section though... but thats because I'm a chicken... Cant even have a blood test without freaking out :blush: :dohh:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Sal :hugs: I slept much better last night :)

Happy birthday Insomnikid! :wohoo:


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy birthday Insomnikid! :D x


----------



## dippy dee

Happy birthday insomnikid, also happy birthday to louise1302's little boy i hope they both have lovely days xx

Well i wrote a big post for you all and it went, god knows where i think my pc ate it :cry: so i'm just going to say to you all i love you all :hugs:, have missed you all and also welcome to the ladies that have joined us from the january mommies fingers crossed girls your lo's will be here soon :hug:

I'm all ok and back to talk to you all as i missed you all, i signed myself out on the grounds of been made to feel worse than i was so I PROMISE TO TAKE IT VERY VERY VERY EASY i've only 15 1/2 days till section :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

So, so glad you're home and well Donna :hugs: Have missed you so much!
Love you too - and you'd BETTER take it easy, misses! Or else! :rofl:
xxxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

glad your back home Donna!! and take it easy hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## elm

It's great to see you back Donna xxx


----------



## sammie18

Im starting to feel like you are Im thinking nothing will work, she will come when shes ready lol I guess 7 weeks ago she felt ready but when its ok to come out now she doesnt want to! :dohh: Hahah bring on the pain...I hate pain how about bring on the pain then the epi lol




paula85 said:


> Caitlinsmummy - nope the curry has done nothing whatsover hun, neither has sex, and that is a chore these days LOL!!
> I'm just going to chill and wait for baby because I really dont think anything is going to work until she is ready :( with Jack I did not do anything to help him out, and I was not even impatient and he came 3 weeks early...
> How are you hun?
> 
> sammie - I hope it us very soon! wonder who pops first?? sooo exciting! bring on the pain....somehow I think I may regret saying that when the pain hits haha
> 
> good luck feb mummies :)


----------



## sammie18

Haha hopfully one of these days youll see a post by me or my txt buddy, No clue when that will be I think allison is nice and warm in there she knows its freezing outside, Hey if it were me id choose being warm then cold any day lol :p





pookies24feb09 said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> *Tracey, Congratulations hun xxx.* Hope you and LO are doing well :hugs
> 
> Dee, Hope you're ok hun! Have been thinking of you and LO :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Paula, Baby Mama was pretty funny! I was in stitches when she was in labour and shouted 'I FEEL LIKE I"M SH*TTING A KNIFE'. She's so funny that actress.. I can never remember her name though! I really hope you dont have to have a section hun! Come on baby... Get a move on!!! Hope something happens for you soon :hugs:
> 
> Kelly, I didn't know there were more oils that could be used! I'm going to have a look for some more later :D Glad you had fun with the girlies yesterday too :D It sucks that you didn't get a sweep, but fingers crossed it wont be long for you now hun and Thomas will be here :hugs: Chris's mother and sister sound exactly like my mother... It drives me mad going shopping with her lol! You up to much today? x
> 
> Elm, welcome to the Feb Mummies thread :D Hopefully it wont be long now until your little Chicken is here :hugs: x
> 
> Sammie, I keep expecting to see a thread saying you've had Allison lol! It can't be much longer for you now surely :hugs:
> 
> Claire, is LO still hanging on in there? Hopefully the pineapple will trigger something :hugs:
> 
> Anna, How are you today hun? I think I'll take one of those zimmer frames too :rofl:
> 
> I hope I havent missed anyone! If I have I'm sorry, but lots of love to you all anyways :hugs:
> 
> Today I think I'm going to drag Spikey Mikey out for a nice long walk! I'm going to go hunting for some more oils and dentyl... I have an addiction to the stuff... I've gone through a bottle in a week :saywhat: It's so yummy :D
> 
> What have you got planned for today ladies?
> 
> xxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Donna hun take it easy!! xx


----------



## moo2

:hugs: Great to see you're back home :hugs:

But plllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeee take it easy now! Think about all of us... OUR blood pressure just can't take any more!!!!!!!! :rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

moo2 said:


> :hugs: Great to see you're back home :hugs:
> 
> But plllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeee take it easy now! Think about all of us... OUR blood pressure just can't take any more!!!!!!!! :rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: what are you on about i was hoping to send a couple of you into labour :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## moo2

dippy dee said:


> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Great to see you're back home :hugs:
> 
> But plllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeee take it easy now! Think about all of us... OUR blood pressure just can't take any more!!!!!!!! :rofl: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: what are you on about i was hoping to send a couple of you into labour :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

lol and for my next trick ..................


----------



## pinkmummy

Well it didnt bloody work :hissy:


----------



## dippy dee

i shall make 2 weeks go by in 1 night lol


----------



## dippy dee

2 weeks left for us both kelly, i so can't wait and so it seems harley can't at times lol


----------



## insomnimama

Glad you're back Donna! And thanks for the birthday wishes for Insomnikid all, I will be sure to pass them on. :hugs: He is having a great birthday so far; my dad came over with a box full of 10 million little cars and trucks and stop signs etc. It is a mother's worst nightmare of course but Insomnikid LOVES it so I'm not going to be a party pooper. :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Ahh but you know for a fact aht in 2 weeks you will have Harley I may go overdue and have to wait another 2 bloody weeks! :cry:


----------



## dippy dee

Hehe i bet he's got them everywhere, i'm just telling karlum to pick all his up at the moment, not that he listens lol 
So are you all ready for your section? I've just gopt to chuck the camera batteries on charge as it hit me earlier that if i had him now i'd have no pics of him xx


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Ahh but you know for a fact aht in 2 weeks you will have Harley I may go overdue and have to wait another 2 bloody weeks! :cry:

I'll give up chocolate if you go over i'm that sure you won't


----------



## claire1978

Welcome back Donna

Welcome to the Feb Mummies Elm, hope it wont be long for u

Sammie, U seem to of been haning on in there for ages, I think Allison is well comfy and warm instead, just like my LO

:hugs: to everyone else

Well we didnt have :sex: last night, hubby went to sleep :hissy:, we went for a nice altho cold walk earlier for 2 hours, my back was hurting when we got back to the car but I think it did the job and hope LO has moved down abit more

We did try and buy fresh pineapple but Tescos had run out :hissy: so I mite pop in 2moz and get one or two

Im chilling now, hubby cooking dinner, be ready soon and Im starving, we have chicken pie, roast tatties, carrots and cauliflower cheese, yummy, I just cant wait, it smells so good

Hope everyone has been ok 2day

It freezing here 2day and temp is dropping, we are due snow 2nite, estimated 2-5cm by morning and in some areas 10-15cm, Im not looking 4ward to driving my son to school in it


----------



## insomnimama

Oh my God, camera. I've got it in my head that I will just get everything ready tomorrow but the reality is I can't believe it's actually happening so soon and I still have a million things to do (slowed down also by the fact that OH is now in charge of laundry so it is taking much longer than usual). Bless him, he's good for lots of things but expedient laundry-doing is not one of them. :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

I bet I do! Although chocolate might help me come to terms with it a bit more :D xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Ooooo camera! Luckily ours is downstairs on the comp so I'm sure we will remember to take pics of Thomas when hes born :) Hopefully I wont need my hospital bag, fingers crossed!!


----------



## dippy dee

kelly for everyday you go over i'll not eat chocolate, i know you won't go over.

insomnimama what have you left to do and pack?


----------



## dippy dee

ooooo before i forget does anyone want my mobile no? i get so bored in hospital i could txt u all


----------



## pinkmummy

You can text me hun I get 1000 texts a month and never use them anymore!


----------



## insomnimama

Clothes. Toiletries. Camera. Snacks. 

I think that's it... I _think_. [Commences hyperventilating].


----------



## pinkmummy

Am off to put LO to bed now ladies and jump in the bath night night xx


----------



## dippy dee

insomnimama said:


> Clothes. Toiletries. Camera. Snacks.
> 
> I think that's it... I _think_. [Commences hyperventilating].

Breath breath breath........ clothes put dh in charge of clothes that should motivate him, toiletries grab something everytime you go to the loo, camera do tonight this is most important sod the rest lol, snacks you can do tomorrow night before bed, i've just got some crisps etc for jon as i'll be fasting and jon is going to bring snacks at visiting. Don't forget to give insomnikid a job so he doesn't feel left out possibly lety him pick lo's first outfit/babygrow. xx


----------



## dippy dee

caitlinsmummy said:


> Am off to put LO to bed now ladies and jump in the bath night night xx

night night kelly night night caitlin xx :hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

hello! hope you dont mind me joining in! only found the site yesterday :)
I'm due on valentines day! hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Evening girls :) i had a lovely chilled out day today, OH cooked a lovely dinner...mince,dumplings,mash,carrots,broc,cauli,yorkshires and gravy then we have been playing games with Jack all day its been lovely...nice and relaxed :D
hope everyone is ok :hugs:
Oooo I dont have a text buddy, fulltimemum is busy with new baby and I dont think she gets chance to come on often and does not have credit, where as I have unlimited texts :happydance: not sure if anyone wants to swap numbers so we can update if anything happens? :blush:
xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi charlotteb24 welcome to feb mums i hope you are chatty, do you know what you are having? Is it your first baby? Do you have any names you like?
I'm donna and i'm having harley a little boy, i have 6 boys and 2 girls and then harley.
xx


----------



## dippy dee

paula i just pm'd you hun xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Charlotte, and welcome to BnB and to Feb Mummies!!! :hi: Jump on in and chat away with us!

Donna - I want your mobile number!!!

Paula -- I want your number too! You don't live all that far from me, either :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Welcome charlotte :) 
thank u Donna xx


----------



## Dizzy321

I will pm you anna :) x


----------



## charlotteb24

hello :) yeah i'm pretty chatty hehe! spend most of my waking life in front of the computer screen at the moment passing the days away when i should be doing other things probably like cleaning etc!! but hey, we all have an excuse, right? :happydance:

Me and OH have no idea what we are having so are very much in team yellow! as long as baby comes out healthy i will be happy either way! must say i am getting fed up of waitng now hehe!

Congrats to you all by the way! :) do you all know what you are having or are any of you in team yellow too?
Dee- You must be run off your feet!! thats awesome, i would love a big family!

Thanks for the warm welcome! dare i say the dreaded phrase? "not long now!" hehe xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We're firmly on team yellow too! Hubby and I wanted the surprise of "It's a...." when Peanut is born :)

I've just started maternity leave, so can imagine that I'll be spending a lot more time chatting here too :rofl: My nesting instinct hasn't yet kicked in, but am hoping it does - there are things that need doing! :rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

lol anna, i think my nesting instinct came in for i day.. i blitzed the house and then havent had the enegry to do it again since! will have to do some tomorrow though its looking a bit neglected i must say!

Aww you you have a suprise to look forward to too! bumpling had its legs crossed at his/her 20 week scan so we weren't going to find out either way LOL baby had made its mind up for us that it was going to be a suprise!

Its probably really unhealthy how much i sit on the computer but i just don't know what else to do with myself!!


----------



## pinkmummy

:hi: Charlotte welcome :)

Paula - I will text you if you like I get 1000 texts a month and Im lucky if I send 500 lol. Could do with getting my moneys worth out of o2 :D 

How is everyone this morning? We're taking the car to the garage to get a new battery or whatever it is thats buggered up. Caitlin will be going shopping with my mum and dad this afternoon so will have an afternoon of peace ... apart from Chris winding me up! LOL xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning!!! I had the blissful feeling of waking up without the help of an alarm clock this morning, AND it's Monday! :wahoo: Fun!

Glad I don't have to go anywhere this morning, mind you - looks pretty snowy and icy out there. If any of you are out and about, please be careful!!! (This means YOU Kelly - since I know you're going out! :hugs: )

We've got dentist appointments this afternoon (ick) and then if things are okay on the roads we might go to Mothercare - I want to get fitted for my nursing bras. It's the one thing I have left to get to be ready for Peanut, and I'm convinced they will be the one thing I don't have if we wait much longer!

:friends: love to you all!


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Anna hope you have a lovely day, I hate going to the dentist :( I need to make an appointment once I've had Thomas coz last time I went they wanted an X-Ray but obviously couldn't do one.

I'll make sure Chris takes extra care when we're out in the car hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Morning girls :) sorry but... 3 DAYS! :happydance:
did not get much sleep last night at all cause OH goes to London to work every Monday at 2am and when I had my toilet trip I looked out the window and seen all the snow and it was still falling and very windy so when his alarm went off I said he should not go but he said he has to so off he went, I was so worried! 
then he rang this morning to tell me his work has been cancelled cos the weather is soo bad!:hissy: so he could have stayed at home to save me worrying so much about him AND I am worried I will go into labour and he wont make it home on time..it takes 4 hrs at least best of times so god knows how long in this weather :dohh: it will just be my luck LOL

hope everyone is ok xxx:hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hope OH makes it back soon - sure he will be safe and sound Paula hun. Woohoo! :wohoo: 3 days for you! I'm sooooo excited for you!
xxx


----------



## moo2

Good morning mummies :hugs:

Hope you are all well & safely tucked up in the warm?

The snow is really coming down fast & heavy here so I'm staying home today and washing all beans things. Should be able to get them dry too as the heating is on full blast - dreading this gas bill :dohh:

Must get round to doing my hospital bag too... :blush:

Welcome Charlotte! We've got a yellow bump too...

Donna - Don't lift a finger today... :gun:

Anna enjoy your first real day of freedom, even if you have got to go to the dentist...

Maya how are you today? Any twinges? Does it look like my prediction of your LO arriving this early this week will come true? 

Still in one piece Paula? Great news that Elm's little chicken is about to hatch!

Kelly hope you get the car sorted without too much trouble, careful on the roads xxx

To Laurie, pookies, and the rest of the Feb mummies crew :hi: HAve a great day....

Love
MOO2 - AKA Vickie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning Vickie! :hugs: Staying in sounds good - I know it was bliss to look out the window this morning and know that I didn't have to go out in it.

I feel funny about getting fitted for nursing bras; my boobs haven't grown at all since getting pregnant, just look a bit different. :blush: What if they think I'm weird? LOL I mean, there's no doubt I'm pregnant with the size of this bump, but I sometimes worry that my boobs aren't normal :cry: Anyone else have this, or am I the only one?


----------



## Dizzy321

My boobs have not grown anna lol, my nipples have just gone really really dark :blush: they grow huge after you have gave birth though x


----------



## dippy dee

Anna don't worry i usually grow loads on the bust when pregnant but this time i'm still in my old bra's the only thing is they didn't go down after having jack they just stayed BIG which i hate lol and just like me my boobs aren't normal hehe. Your first monday of mat leave how brilliant as for the nesting instinct it'll come it's just hiding and giving you a little rest before BBBOOOOOOOOO it appears and then you'll be going to be with a duster in one hand and bleach in the other lol. :rofl:

Vickie i'm sat here relaxing and every bit of dust that is around i can see it's winding me up and to top it off jack has emptied all his cars over the floor, where in brum do you live hun? I was born in the flats next to spag junction and my nan and grandad live in sutton by the park. :hugs:

Paula is your dh coming home then? Fingers crossed he does, i think we're going to have 2 deliveries from feb moms at least over the next few days whilst the weather is bad. Have you had any pains etc? xx :hug:

Kelly be careful in that snow and get chris to hold you if you are walking in the snow xx:hug:

Charlotte i was on team yellow for 18 weeks and it killed me lol, no we was going to be yellow but i had problems in the begining and decided we wanted to know if our lo was a blue or pink bump so we could name him and bond with him, he's been a little so n so and i can't belive we've got to 35 weeks if you speak to some of the girls on here they'll tell you how naughty harley is hehe,:rofl: 

I've an easy morning then off to see my consultant i think it will be the last time before she delivers harley :happydance: 2 weeks tomorrow until i have him :happydance: i also have my pre op on wednesday :happydance: it's getting so real now.

Insomnimama how's the last min bits going :happydance: 1 day to go :hug:

To everyone else :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Phew! Thanks Paula - thought I was just some kind of freak :blush:
x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh yes :) Harley's a little so-and-so who keeps his mummy on her toes! :rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning!
Hope everyone is safe and sound after all the snow last night! We have a pathetic ammount over here but re supposed to get some more today/tonight into tomorrow which i am hoping just wont arrive! any other time i would be out there running around like a maniac in it but not so close to my due dates!!

Talking of boobs, mine haven't grown much at all! probably a little bit but there were like bee stings before i got pregnant LOL and they aren't much better now! if they get any bigger i will be very suprised! But when your milk dries up.. i was told they shrink and can shrink to be smaller than they were before you were pregnant?! god help me if that happens i will be completely flat chested!! hahaha!

Harley is such an adorable name! aww hes been a naughty little person then has he? as long as hes safe and sound in there i'm sure it will be completly worth all the worry he has caused you! Bumpling is just stubborn, wont sit still for the doppler and kicks the midwifes hands off my belly, its actually hilarious! one appointment s/he was turning everytime they put the doppler anywhere near! but apart from that and not letting us know what s/he was due to having its knees crossed at 20 week scan its been a pretty good pregnancy!

Really should do some house work today but i am so tired i might go back to bed for a few hours! lazy moo! 

Please be careful if you are venturing out in the snow today! the thought terrorizes me! i have to walk from one end of the hospital campus to the other to go to ante natal to get a sample pot later and i'm dreading it! 

xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Donna - no he's not coming home, hes just off work today not sure about the rest of the week? depends on the weather I suppose. I want him home so much though, Just feel so lonely and board its like every hour feels like a day now :cry: I dont feel like going out anywhere and I have no energy to clean today so me and my little boy are doing puzzles. Need to see what the consultant says on wednesday at my appt then OH will book his paternity leave when we know whats happening...I have everything crossed for labour to start in the next few days :cry:
xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Welcome Charlotte and morning everyone! 

Am still flipping out a little... the other day bought a book called "the minds of boys" as I will now have two of them. I think the scariest part going into this is knowing just how much parenting is like wearing your heart on the outside of your body. Now I will have this times two. 

In any case, it's coming whether I am ready or not, and I'm just trying to remember to enjoy all the great things to come and to take things one day at a time.


----------



## dippy dee

Insomnimama hun you will be fine, the best thing with us mummies is we have hearts that grow i always say my heart runs around making messes and causing agro cause they are all part of my heart with a little spare for jon to have.
boys are brill they either wind you up rotten and play fight or you'll find they'll be the best of friends in my experience, and also remember the saying boys will be boys haha.
You're going to be the best mommy around so sit back enjoy and remember counting to 10 always helps hehe. xx


----------



## claire1978

Hi all,

I couldnt believe how much snow there was when I looked out this am and it was still snowing heavily, hubby said not to go out and dont take Ellis to school today, I thought that was ridiculous until I actually properly woke up and realised how bad it was so I decided he could have the day off, turns out his school is open but loads of kiddies havent gone in, the school said its the parents decision whether they chance it or not.

Hubby left for work at 7.15am and as he was slipping and sliding out of the street I just started crying :hissy:, he phoned me after an hour to say he was only half way there and had come to a stand still, it was a few junctions away from reaching a big motorway that he had to go over to get to work so he decided to turn around and come home so I was relieved, it took him another 1 1/2 hours to get home (a journey that usually takes about 15/20 mins) so I can sympathise with u Paula how u feel about having OH away :hugs:

My hubbys boss wasnt to chuffed that he hadnt gone in but as he said if I go into labour he might not get back for me and we would also have childcare to sort out for our other 2 kiddies so really not worth the risk

Anna - sounds lovely not having to get up with an alarm, enjoy ur first day on mat leave

I got up this am and had a bath and then had this overwhelming instinct to make sure the house was clean and tidy,even tho Im aching and not feeling great I had to tidy up b4 I could chill out :dohh:, I feel abit sick and have had a headache all morning, its easing abit now, I might have an afternoon kip later, make the most of hubby being at home

Hope everyone else is fine 2day and the weather isnt too bad for u, if u go out be careful :hugs:, my friend went out earlier in the car and was sliding all over the road, she sad she thought it was funny, I would of cried coz it would of reminded me of my crash a few weeks ago when I skidded on ice and wrote my car off :hissy: wasnt good


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Not much snow here, maybe an inch at most. Then again, we do live pretty near to the coast, so it's probably much worse a bit inland from us. I do love snow.... but agree that the slipping and sliding when heavily pregnant is a BIG worry!

Claire, am glad your hubby came home :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Sorry girls but i've got to do this :happydance::happydance: 2 weeks tomorrow and i'll of had my little man :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Don't you DARE apologize, Donna!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: It's SO exciting to know Harley will be in your arms so soon! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou hun i can't belive i've nearly made it all the way, i can't belive how far i've got i never thought for 1 min i'd get this far xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I knew you would in my heart :hugs: Harley just likes to keep you on your toes, is all!


----------



## dippy dee

if he's like this now what will he be like when i've had him? He'd better behave lol.
Do you think i'll get to section date anna? I think i'll have him a few days before xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I think you might be a couple of days before your section date, just cause he still wants to surprise you :)
x


----------



## dippy dee

yep that's harley for you lol


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello my lovely ladies! First of all.. HUUUUGE sorry for being rubbish and feeling antisocial!! I just havent felt like chatting all that much... Im just feeling very short tempered which I hate.. I could shout at anybody if they get under my feet at the mo...!! Anyway... Enough about that!! Babys still nice and snug, although is giving me lots of BH and twinges and loooads of pressure down there... I really feel like I've been booted between the legs!! Not nice!! But things are definately different than they were last week, so its got to all be good signs, right??!! 

So what have I missed? Any gossip? Any more babies been trying to escape? 

Donna - 2 weeks?!!!!! My word!!! That has gone quick!!! I cant believe it!! Where has the time gone girls?! Aaaaaahhh!!! Scary stuff! I bet I'll go over and you'll have Harley before my LO even attempts an exit!! :cry: 

Lovely Anna - What a day for your first real day off work ey! Snow and everything... :D You certainly wont forget it, thats for sure.. (dont know if you even have snow there... We dont have any here in wales yet... but its supposed to be on its way... Hard to imagine as its glorious sunshine at the moment...) So... Do you have much planned for the next weeks before peanut is due? Oooh I cant wait to see what you'll have.. Soooo exciting!!! I sometimes wish we'd kept it a surprise too... But then again, Ive never been 100% convinced, so still a little suprise I guess!! 

Kelly - How are you doing? Any signs of baby yet? Eeeeek who will be the next one to pop...! And I wonder if any of us will go on the same day?

Laurie - 1 week to go!!! Wooooooooohooooooo!!!! Anything happening for you yet?? I think you'll be bang on time! :D 

Just have to add... Im sitting here in tears because I forgot I had potatoes on to boil and they're totally burnt now!!! :hissy: I asked my mum to watch them but she forgot too so now I feel like throwing the bloody pot off the balcony!!!!!!! I know its only potatoes but Im so upset!!! Blooody hormones!!!!! I could smash some plates right now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammie18

Well I think "maybe" my time is soon...I dont want to get to excited just incase it isnt lol

I woke up this morning with my lower back hurting really bad and it wasnt going away when I changed positions, Then I got a few contractions I thought maybe I needed to poo so I did I went poo and it was soft poo not constipation like Ive been having not sure if its what I ate last night or what sorry tmi :blush: Anyways Im still getting contractions so it wasnt me needing to poo! Im getting them in the center and lower part of my bump and my pubic area gets alot of pressure and it really hurts. The last one I got I thought I was going to cry. I cant say how far apart they are cause I havnt been timing them as they just started...Knowing my luck there going to stop! :hissy:


----------



## Dizzy321

OMG sammie!! this could be it for you! good luck...x


----------



## charlotteb24

eeek! these cars getting stuck everywhere is making my cringe! we had bad snow here in 2005 and they hadn't gritted the hill, mum and dads car lost all control of the breaks on the hill and slid down top to bottom using the kerb as a break. Doesn't sound so bad in itself but behind us was an artic lorry! and if we had no breaks... nor did he! i have never been so scared!

plumfairy - will let you know when its on its way haha we should get it just slightly before you do! supposed to hit the worst around tea time! not looking forward to it! any other time except so close to due dates!!
Infact its snowing here now so shouldn't be long!

I feel really weird the past few days =/ sort of imprending sense that something is going to happen mixed with immense pressure down there. Really tired and just heavy everywhere. Is is normal to feel aprehensive just before things start? or am i just worrying? Had to ask somebody as my OH and mum just pass it off as me being hormonal! haha!


----------



## sammie18

They really hurt :cry: I dont no if I will be able to cope with this whole giving birth thing


----------



## Plumfairy

charlotte.. Ive been feeling the same... Sometimes I feel like... OOOH MY GOD I cant do it and almost feel like Ive changed my mind about this whole baby thing, if that makes sense!!! Of course I dont feel like that really, but occasionnaly the feeling just comes over me... I hope youre feelings are a sign that baby is coming soon... The pressure down there is horrible ey!!! If you're feeling tired you should rest though.. It'll be no good going into labour feeling like a sleepy head. :D Have you been having more braxton hicks or anything else? Ive had alot more lately and also been having what I can only describle as my clearout for the past week or so.... Feeling pretty cleared out and ready now!!! Grrrr I hate how our bodies play tricks on us!!!! Yaaay for snow!! I so hope we get some!! I used to live by the forest of dean.... so not far from you... and my mum lives in stroud too!! :)

Sammieee - Are you ok?? Why not take a bath girly... See if that helps with the pains.. Ooooh maybe Allison is coming!!!! :D 

x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon Girls :D Sorry this is such a long post... I've left it ages to reply.... :dohh: 

Donna, I'm so glad your back and you and Harley are ok! He definitely likes to keep Mommy on his toes doesn't he! Imagine the trouble he'll be getting into when he's actually here :rofl: Hope you're taking it easy misses! 2 weeks tomorrow and your little man will definitely be here :D I'm so jealous! Hope everything goes well with the consultant later hun :hugs: 

Sammie, I don't blame LO for staying in there if its nice and warm lol! I think I would too although I really hope this is it for you hun! You WILL be able to do it... If theyre hurting that bad hun maybe you should call your mw and get checked over? :hugs: 

Claire, How are things looking for you hun? Any more signs of LO yet? I used to love snow days when I was in school! Shame the same rule doesnt apply when we get older and have to go to work lol! Saying that I think you going into labour and hubby not being able to get to you is a good enough reason to stay home! :hugs:

Charlotte, Welcome to the Feb Mummies club! I'm Sal :D Our LO decided she wasnt going to play ball when we went for our scan and had her legs crossed! We got to go back a few weeks later and found out then though :D I know what you and Anna mean about nesting not kicking in yet! I just can't be bothered to do any cleaning at the moment lol! Although, yesterday I did get an overwhelming urge to clean out my mothers fish tank.... It was absolutely disgusting to clean out >.< I know what you mean about spending ALOT of time on the computer... It's all I seem to do these days... :dohh: I know a few people that just knew something was going to happen not long before they went into labour! Maybe it's going to be the same for you... :hugs:

Paula, Can't believe you only have 3 days left til your due date! You lucky bugger lol! I think I'd have been worried about Mike too if he had to travel all that way to get to work! I was shouting down the path at him to be careful on his way this afternoon and he only works 10 minutes away! :hugs:

Vickie, How are you today? Hopefully you manage to get all of lo's things sorted today and the gas bill isnt too high for you :hugs: 

Anna, Our lady of leisure... Hows maternity leave so far? My boobs havent stopped growing :hissy: I was a c cup and am now an f :saywhat: Hope they dont get any bigger after she's here! 

Insomnimama, I'm really glad Insomnikid enjoyed his birthday! Hope you're not feeling too anxious about tomorrow! Like you say, it has to happen whether any of us are ready for it or not! You'll be great! We'll all be thinking of you and LO :hugs: 

Maya, Don't appologise hun :hugs: I don't feel so chatty sometimes either. I think its normal hun! I wish I were chatty all the time, then I wouldnt be left to post HUGE posts like this one lol! Maybe slam a few doors instead of smashing plates... harder to break and you wont have to replace them ;) Hope it isn't much longer for you so your hormones begin to settle hun :hugs:

Laurie, I hope you're doing well too hun :hugs: 

Kelly, hows your back today? Hope its ok! Did you get the car fixed after? :hugs: 

I'm so sorry if I've missed anyone! Lots of love and hugs to all the Feb Mummies :hugs:

I've been waiting in all morning for my new camera to come. It's here now :happydance: Just waiting for it to charge so I can have a play around with it :D I'm feeling a little odd today and Evie isn't moving much at all. She's wriggly, just not as often as she usually is... Hope she's ok in there! If anyone wants my mobile number just send me a pm :) I have 180 quids worth of credit to use a month and dont touch most of it :dohh: 

I've got a bit of a bad back so I'm off to find some pain killers then I might go for a lie down... If I can tear myself away from here lol! 

Hope everyone is ok!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Hey Sal - Good to see you!! Oohh a new camera! Having a new gadget to play with is always fun! I got a new camera for xmas but only seem to have taken pictures of my bump and a few of my mum and sister when they visited... Once baby is here Im sure I'll be taking hundreds of her though! :D Do you have much snow in Newport? We havent got any here at all!!!! Just had a little snow shower but might as well have been nothing!! You put me to shame with your long post... Mine are pitiful these days...!! lLus there seem to be so many more Feb mums who have joined, I just cant keep up!!! Its sure going to get quiet in here once we start popping though... No time for endless hours of BnBing!!! :D Have you had something cold to drink to get Evie going? As long as she's still wriggling Im sure she's ok... Probably just squished up in there!! Cant be much room left at all! x x x


----------



## Plumfairy

oooh.. Just realised... you're full term tomorrow...!! Wooopie!! :D x


----------



## pinkmummy

My backs not too bad thanks Sal. I just havent been able to get comfortable all day! I've just fond everything I do uncomfortable and I feel soooooo tired and lazy. I can't be bothered to do anything :( I've just eaten crap all day and decided to get a takeaway tonight coz I cant even be bothered to bung anything in the oven :cry:

Took the car and the fella said he wont have time to do it today so he will do it tomorrow. Luckily the college is closed tomorrow again (Chris got an email) so he doesn't need to get to work. His mum will take us through for the car tomorrow when it's hopefully fixed.

I'm gonna curl up in the living room on the couch in a minute, I cant even be bothered to sit here and chat :(


----------



## pinkmummy

Sorry Maya I only just read your post. I'm feeling really sorry for myself today :( I just want to curl up and wake up on teh right side of the bed :( Dont think this weather is helping me either.

MW phoned earlier and said that if I was to go into labour I would hve to go into the hospital as the community midwifes have all had problems getting into work etc today and she sadi to phone the MLU sooner rather than later if I do go into labour, although I very much doubt that I will!


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww Kelly hun.. Sorry you're feeling so poo!! :( Yes, the weather certainly doesnt help! Shouldnt last for too long though, and Im sure the country will get back to normal asap and midwives will be able to get to you should they have to. Keeping fingers crossed that Thomas stays put for today and atleast until the snow has cleared! Now go snuggle up hun!! x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

I love new gadgets :D I only wanted the camera for when Evie is here. We have a photo printer too which I'm going to test out later :D I never used to be into gadgety type things, but then I met Mike and he changed that :dohh: He's really into his gadgets! The snow heres been rubbish! I live in Caerphilly, about 20 minutes away from newport, and it's doesn't seem to want to make up its mind... It's starting and stopping all the time! Just had a cold glass of pepsi to get Evie to move... don't think she liked it very much because now I have Elbows everywhere lol! You up to much today? xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

:hugs: Kelly, I am right with you today! so fed up and very board, really dont know what to do with myself :cry: x


----------



## pinkmummy

paula85 said:


> :hugs: Kelly, I am right with you today! so fed up and very board, really dont know what to do with myself :cry: x

:hugs: hun its awful isnt it :( I just don't know where to put myself :(


----------



## pookies24feb09

Awh Kelly, I hope you feel better soon hun! It's pants having days like that isnt it! Fingers crossed you wont go into labour until the weathers fine and you can have your homebirth! Enjoy your take away later hun xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Aww *hugs* to everyone who is feeling a bit under the weather today, that makes quite a few of us then! Hopefully the feelings will pass and we will all have a bit (lol i say a bit as i know how little energy i have on a good day and its not much at all!!) more energy. Hot bath and a warm bed always a good one :)

Ahh i'm glad i'm not going insane then if other people have known other people who have had similar almost inclings that things atr going to kick off! i've had it for about 2 days now though and nothing so it may just be me being parinoid! we shall see in good course i'm sure!!

Plumfairy - snow is settling here now woop! but its very powdery and wet so i dunno for how long, groud should start freezing soon and then we will be in trouble! eek! Mum lives in Stroud, eh? My hometown is Cirencester so i know stroud very well! tis a small world isn't it?
Been getting aches and pains, nothing regular or anything though and BH's on a daily basis! Glad you have had a clear out so to speak LOL! iron tablets seem to be preventing me from even going let alone clearing out!! haha! hope things kick off soon for you!

Sammie - best of luck if this is it! you will be fine! :)


----------



## Plumfairy

pookies24feb09 said:


> I love new gadgets :D I only wanted the camera for when Evie is here. We have a photo printer too which I'm going to test out later :D I never used to be into gadgety type things, but then I met Mike and he changed that :dohh: He's really into his gadgets! The snow heres been rubbish! I live in Caerphilly, about 20 minutes away from newport, and it's doesn't seem to want to make up its mind... It's starting and stopping all the time! Just had a cold glass of pepsi to get Evie to move... don't think she liked it very much because now I have Elbows everywhere lol! You up to much today? xxx

Ooh Nathan wants to get me a photo printer for my Bday which is on friday... Wasnt sure if I wanted one though as we havent really got the room and hate hate hate clutter.. Do you have one of those ones that you can plug the camera straight into? I rarely actually print my pictures... Have them all on laptop and only occasionally get some printed in boots or somewhere. Oooh elbos sticking out is goood! :D Atleast she's alright! Its sooo easy to worry about movements etc... Imagine what the worrying will be like once they're out!!!! Im not really doing much today... just lurking on here.. Cleaned the house this morning so Im all prepared should baby arrive, so just waiting patiently and getting abit bored too... Hmmm!! How about you? Doing anything exciting today? x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, Not doing anything exciting today! I've got horrible backache so I'm just gonna take it easy! The printer we have is this one https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.204-1826.aspx It's fairly small and you can plug the memory card straight into it and edit your photo's from the printer! I don't really get photo's printed much either, but it will be handy for when I do want some done :D I'm not looking forward to all the worry when she's here... I'm bad enough now lol! I know what you mean about getting bored! I want Missy here now... I'm getting a bit impatient lol! You doing anything nice for your birthday? 

Charlotte, I don't think theres much I like more at the moment than having a nice warm bath and then crawling into bed! Specially since I've been able to sleep better! LO has dropped a bit so I can breathe again lol...

xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

>.< Snows coming in now... thick and fast... I wanna go out and play in it :hissy: I'll probably fall flat on my face/bum/bump though :rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

pookies you live in caerphilly? my best mate lives there! hehe! don't go there very often but i dont hear people mention it very often hehe!

bed and bath = 2 fave places to be at the moment!! lucky you btw if your babs has dropped.. wish bumpling would!! still 4/5 and my poor ribs are taking a right battering!

Those digi cam printers are really useful, quite small if you don't like too much clutter!


----------



## Plumfairy

Sal - Well its the big 21 so should be party time but that depends on whether LO decides to show up or not!! I'd love her to come on my birthday!! That'd be the best present!! :D Aaaah we've still got stupid snow showers!! Nothing good at all! I'd go and play in it if we had more.. Ooh you should take some pics with your new camera! :D

Charlotte - My sister used to work in cirencester until about a month ago!! :D Small world indeed! By the way, Im Maya.. Didnt introduce myself properly!!

x x x


----------



## claire1978

Ah Caitlinsmummy, thats crap that ur not feeling great, funny how weather effects some people isnt it

I feel crap too, had a real hormonal day, I lost it earlier, the kids have been arguing and older one been picking on younger one, normal sibling stuff but I just went mental and sent them to their rooms, I then went and cried in the bathroom, I also went for a wee and noticed I lost more of my plug, lost a clump this am and then another bit earlier, still hasnt got blood colour in it but more of a clump than usual, Im really worried LO will arrive when we are having this bad weather and it will be hard 2 get to hosp and no midwives there :hissy:
I really wanna go and hide under my duvet and not come out, I feel like a real grumpy grouch, hubby is cooking again 2nite, he just said about doing chicken casserole and mash but I dont want that so now I feel really ungrateful :cry:, oh ground, open up and swallow me :dohh:

Sammie, hope u are ok and this is it for u, it sounds like it is and u have gone quiet now too, keep us posted, ur gonna meet ur princess soon by the sounds of it :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Charlotte, Its a small world eh...I might know your mate! One of my friends is from Cirencester, but lives in Brighton now! My names Sal btw, pookies is a bit weird lmao! Should have though more about my username :rofl: I wish my LO would engage a little bit! Last time I went to see the MW her head was still free! I'm hoping when I go tomorrow she'll be at least a little bit engaged! 

Maya, the big 21! I loved my 21st last year, but I'm sooo looking forward to my 22nd next month! I get to have a 'Happy Birthday Mummy' card and can't wait :D I couldnt think of getting anything better for my birthday than LO! If it doesn't happen before, I hope it happens on your birthday :D The snows dying now :( I feel like a child... usually snow doesn't really bother me, but I HAVE to go out in it now! It's funny because it feels more like Christmas today than it did at Christmas lol... I think the snow has something to do with that! I'll take a few pics when I go for a walk later! I think I'm about due to take another bump pic too :D

Claire, :hugs: to you hun! Hormones are rubbish! It's good that you've lost some more of your plug though! Hopefully as soon as this weather clears up your LO will make an appearance! I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Hope everyone else is feeling better soon too. It's bloody awful :(

Claire - I've had a short temper all day too :( Caitlin wouldn't listen when I told her she couldn't have any sweets this morning so I shouted at her :( She hates it when I shout too coz it makes her cry. We both ended up in the living room crying with Chris hugging us.

Me and Chris have just shared a mini pizza and I'm already planning my order for tonight! :) Small parmesan with chips and salad, cheeseburger with chips and salad, small kebab with chips, salad, pitta bread and garlic sauce. I am sooooo looking forward to it now! :) Oooooo and a free 8" garlic bread with cheese! And no it's not all for me! Me and Chris will have like a mini feast and share it between us and anything that doesn't get eaten Chris will more than likely eat it tomorrow! :lol:

Feeling a little better now. Chris is messing on in the attic so I am sat on the couch on the laptop watching Grease 2 with the fire and heating on :) Going to phone our order in at 5 so should be one of the first which means we can get it eaten before my dad drops Caitlin back off at about 6-6.30pm.

Maya - when is your 21st? Mine is 7th March and I'm really hoping Thomas is here as we having a big meal out planned and soft play for adults too, then we are hitting the town for a couple of hours.

Sal - I know what you mea about usernames! My email address is from when I was about 12, Im sure you remember all the stupid names you used to make up lol. I hate giving my email address out as it's soooo embarassing :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Sal keep an eye on how you are feeling as you have signs of labour coming on, do you feel not with it? uncomfortable and pissed off with yourself? Unable to settle and relax? Perhaps a bit jittery? I think lo may arrive soon for you madam xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol Kelly, You should see one of the email addresses I have! I set up a new one to give to people on here just incase they thought it was some weird perv trying to add them :rofl: Omg the mini feast you have planned sounds soooo good! I had garlic bread from dominos on saturday and I'm pretty sure it was one of the nicest ones EVER lol... Maybe I was just really hungry though :rofl: I'm going to have curry tonight and can't wait... mmm :D xx


----------



## claire1978

dippy dee said:


> Sal keep an eye on how you are feeling as you have signs of labour coming on, do you feel not with it? uncomfortable and pissed off with yourself? Unable to settle and relax? Perhaps a bit jittery? I think lo may arrive soon for you madam xx

Dunno about sal but I feel like that 2day, in fact I think Im gonna go into the kitchen and have a cuddle with my hubby, I feel really sorry for myself :cry:
:hugs: to me and anyone else who needs them


----------



## pinkmummy

Mine is lilmizevil4eva and its awful when o2 phone me up and confirm that my email address is that and Im cringing down the phone and agreeing. I remember once when I phoned up the man laughed at me :shock: :rofl: I said 'I do apologise I have had the same email address since I was 12' he just giggled and said he's heard worse. I kinda wanted to ask him what they were but thought better of it! :D 

I do have another email address now that I use for important things like when I was searching for jobs online but I dont check it everyday ... in fact I haven't checked it for over 1 week. So I don't really like using it and cant be bothered to transfer all of my contacts etc.


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls well i've had my last consultants appointment today yippie, i only have my pre op on wednesday and my midwife next week and i'm done no more visits anywhere for me :happydance:
well girls Harley is naughty :rofl: like you didn't all know, he's that big they can't even plot him on the growth chart as he's totally off it :rofl:
Well i loved my hossy appointment today as there was a doctor there and the other month he didn't know how to do the fibrenectrin test to see if i'd have harley early so i taught him how to do it, he said he'd only told his friend today how i'd shown him a little rhyme to remember it and wow i was there to see him today, but :rofl: he is so funny they had to do a swab as i feel not right down there :blush: and he said " ok open your legs" :rofl: i admit i wet myself i laughed so much as i hadn't even took my jeans off " i forgot that part" he said :rofl: i love that doc he makes me laugh everytime i see him but NO WAY is he doing my section :rofl:
Well they want me in the night before so they can stablise my sugar levels they call it a sliding scale so i'll be there this time 2 weeks all ready in my little hospital bed texting you all lol :rofl::happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

claire1978 said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> Sal keep an eye on how you are feeling as you have signs of labour coming on, do you feel not with it? uncomfortable and pissed off with yourself? Unable to settle and relax? Perhaps a bit jittery? I think lo may arrive soon for you madam xx
> 
> Dunno about sal but I feel like that 2day, in fact I think Im gonna go into the kitchen and have a cuddle with my hubby, I feel really sorry for myself :cry:
> :hugs: to me and anyone else who needs themClick to expand...


:hug::hugs::hug: it could be you soon then hun, i've started to feel like it and my mom swears i'm going to have him soon. :hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

dippy dee said:


> Sal keep an eye on how you are feeling as you have signs of labour coming on, do you feel not with it? uncomfortable and pissed off with yourself? Unable to settle and relax? Perhaps a bit jittery? I think lo may arrive soon for you madam xx

Hmmm... To be honest a bit jittery sounds about right and sick too... I thought I lost some of my plug earlier, but am not sure now... I hope she does arrive soon!!! 

How are you hun?
xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Aww bless you hun, so glad everything's gone good! In 2 weeks time you will have Harley! :D Don't forget to be texting me, I want first news ;) lol xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee am glad you had fun at your appointment today lol! Sounds erm... interesting! Can't believe youre LO is going to be here 2 weeks tomorrow! So jealous! Trust Harley to be measuring off the chart lol! He is a naughty little man isnt he :rofl:

Claire, I hope you feel better soon hun! It doesn't sound like youre having fun at all today :hugs: 

Kelly, mine is sexinyourmouth :rofl: I've had it for ages... I was stuck trying to think of something and the only thing that came to mind was a song by a band I went to see once... Dodgy or what lol! I've got another that I use along side it though so thats not too bad! 

xx


----------



## dippy dee

lol it'll be jon texting you the birth announcment lol so what i've done is put all your names in my phone with bump at the side of it so when he texts some one he'll know you are off of here so it'll be god knows who hat he tells knowing him he'll text himself lol


----------



## maddiwatts19

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

THREE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry, just a little excited! hehehehe!!! 

x*


----------



## pinkmummy

:rofl: I think you beat me on that one Sal! :D 

I can put groups in my phone so Ill tell Chris to send the message to the groups of people to make it a bit simpler for him :lol:


----------



## pinkmummy

Thats brill Maddi I bet you cant wait! :D Lucky you I am so jealous :sulk:


----------



## Plumfairy

caitlinsmummy said:


> :hugs: Hope everyone else is feeling better soon too. It's bloody awful :(
> 
> Maya - when is your 21st? Mine is 7th March and I'm really hoping Thomas is here as we having a big meal out planned and soft play for adults too, then we are hitting the town for a couple of hours.

Its the 6th Feb!! :D this Friday! Yaay for the big 21!! I've sort of put it all aside and not really planned much for it to be honest... Its just too close to my due date and Im faaar to excited about LO's arrival to be thinking about birthdays!! :happydance: Aaaaaah your takeaway sounds lush!!! I want one!!! Garlic bread!!! Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

caitlinsmummy said:


> Thats brill Maddi I bet you cant wait! :D Lucky you I am so jealous :sulk:

hehe! thanks hun. you never know, LO may be here anytime :D x


----------



## pinkmummy

Oooooo well I hope you have a lovely time hun :) I found out on my 18th Birthday that I was pregnant with Caitlin lol


----------



## charlotteb24

Sal - Caerphilly can't be that big a place! If they are either called Kyra or Kelly then its more than likely, dont know if i should put a surname on here!! Kelly went to uni in brighton but i have a feeling she now lives in the bedforshire area again! that would be SO freaky if it was them! haha!

Just had the 2nd nap of the day LOL im so lazy at the moment its actually quite embarrassing! still can't shift this feeling of things to come though! eek!!

Glad everything went well today Dee! it must be so much easier to plan for when you know when Harley is going to arrive!! 

There are some pure classic email addresses flying around! haha! i got shot of mine a few years ago because they were just awful! haha but i must say sal that one you have beats them all! LOL!!


----------



## pinkmummy

maddiwatts19 said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Thats brill Maddi I bet you cant wait! :D Lucky you I am so jealous :sulk:
> 
> hehe! thanks hun. you never know, LO may be here anytime :D xClick to expand...

Pfft I very much doubt it, he doesnt listen to mummy just like his sister! :dohh:


----------



## xxxjayxxx

just been to the docs as my asthma as been really bad because of my lungs being so squished. anyway i justs aid to the docs how i didnt feel i could cope much longr being so uncomfortable all the time and said she will speak to my midwife about getting me induced. The only thing is im nervous about that? has anyone been induced between 38 - 40 weeks? is it bad for the baby? should i just hold out? sorry just really panicking!

xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Donna - think I may be joining you with a big baby :rofl: midwife been and my fundal height is 44cm and I have to have a growth scan on Wed..:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Maddi wow 3 days i bet you are so excited, i can't wait to see the announcement that lo is here, are you all ready? :hugs:

Jay you'll be fine hun if it was bad for the baby then they'd keep lo in there, i'm having a section at 37 weeks and i know he'll be fine so 38 weeks will be brill :hugs:

maya and kelly you are both making me feel old now, iwant to be 21 :hissy:


----------



## dippy dee

paula85 said:


> Donna - think I may be joining you with a big baby :rofl: midwife been and my fundal height is 44cm and I have to have a growth scan on Wed..:rofl:

Paula this could be the date you are waiting for, remember i said there's always so mething you need to do and you don't make it cause you go into labour, welllllllllllll this could be it. :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, it's really bad isnt it lol! I still bloody use it too :rofl: It's becuase I'm too lazy to add everyone on my list again lol! Ah hun, Thomas will be here before you know it :hugs: Evie might get here a week or two before my birthday... If I'm lucky! 

Dee, I'll probably get Mike to text everyone... I'll write him a list or get him to have a play about with my phone later so he can set up a group :D 

Maya, I know what you feel about not making any big plans. I forgot its my birthday next month! It was only when I was figuring out who's birthday cards I need to get that I realised that mine is soon-ish lol! It's all this baby lark thats done it :D 

Maddi, Can't believe you get to meet your little man in 3 days! It's a bit mad eh! I'm so excited for you! Don't forget to text to let us know you're both ok :hugs:

Charlotte, I don't know a Kyra, but I know a few Kelly's... It's definitely not that big a place lol so who knows! I hope the feeling your getting means something for you :hugs:

Julie, LO will be fine if you're induced between 38-40 weeks! 37 weeks is full term so anything after that is safe :D Your midwife is the best person to ask... She'll do a much better job of making you feel more comfortable about it :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: What is it with all these naughty babies! Between Paula and Donna there are some little porkers! Mind you on my growth chart and Evies estimated weight at 36 weeks was 6lb8oz and it says that she should be around 9lb8oz when she's born lol... I don't mind... as long as the clothes I have for her fit when she's born lol! 

xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Apparently, big babies are easier to push out? hah i wouldn't know though so i will leave that one for and 2nd time + mums to pick apart! Thought it would be the other way around but i'm sure i saw that somewhere!

I've never been told how big to expect my baby to be! have no idea how big bumpling will be when s/he arrives! might ask the MW when she comes to do my BP review tmrw evening what she thinks! dammit! i forgot to go get a sample pot! this peeing on demand melarke! 

xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

pookies24feb09 said:


> :rofl: What is it with all these naughty babies! Between Paula and Donna there are some little porkers! Mind you on my growth chart and Evies estimated weight at 36 weeks was 6lb8oz and it says that she should be around 9lb8oz when she's born lol... I don't mind... as long as the clothes I have for her fit when she's born lol!
> 
> xx

:rofl: I got a feeling this baby is gonna be at least 9lbs :dohh: I have mainly got 0-3 clothes just a few newborn things


----------



## pookies24feb09

Charlotte, I forgot one of those pots to take my sample in too... and I cant for the life of me EVER get it in the little pot they give you :dohh: I'm going to use a bottle and pour it in lmao... less messy that way! If you have a growth chart, it should say how many grams the baby should weigh in relation to your fundal height... Have a look and see if theres anythnig there! I asked my MW if baby felt big and she said 'Oh no.... There's PLENTY of fluid in there' I'm guessing she just didnt want to scare me :rofl: 

Paula, I have tonnes of clothes for LO in first size and 0-3 months. Something better fit her when she's here :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Good news is big babies are alot easier to push out, i had a 9 1/2lb baby and was a 2 hour labour start to finish no stitches and only gas and air it was brilliant, apparently they stretch out as they go down the birth canal hence they come out quicker well that's what i was told.
But my big one was the easiest. xx


----------



## pinkmummy

I was measuring 37 weeks the other so measuring just fine :) With Caitlin I was always measuring 2 weeks ahead but she was born at 39+4 and was only 6lb 9oz. I remember her newborn sleep suits didnt fit her! :D She had to wear up to 7 1/2lb clothes xx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Sal keep an eye on how you are feeling as you have signs of labour coming on, do you feel not with it? uncomfortable and pissed off with yourself? Unable to settle and relax? Perhaps a bit jittery? I think lo may arrive soon for you madam xx

Really Donna? I've been feeling like this today....along with other things but I feel like a hypercondriac (sp????) every time I say I've had this, that and the other happen and feel like you girls will say, yes, just like everyone else!!!!!

I'm pretty fed up today but I couldn't tell you why?

Anyway.....girls....how are you all? Hope you're all doing ok?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie we wouldn't say that we're all going through the same things and we all feel like it on different days that's why we're great at knowing and talking to each other.


----------



## Dizzy321

Hope after all this waiting she gives me a natural easy labour!!!! :rofl:
I am talking like I am overdue I just cant help feeling frustrated :dohh: god help me if I do go over!!:|

Looks like its sammie18's turn :happydance: good luck! jealous? me? nooo :rofl:

well I am going to run a hot bath with my radox salts and some candles, I need to do something to relax...feeling very irritated as you girls can probably tell, sorry for moaning :blush: 

night :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee, that makes me feel so much better about having Evie if she is big...My mother was in labour for 36 hours with me including 9 hours of pushing and I was bang on 9lb. She didnt tear either and my mother is tiny! 

Kelly, Caitlin sounds so cute :cloud9: My cousin was told that she was having a tiny baby and when she had her at 35 weeks she was over 5lb! Not a bad weight considering she was 6 weeks early! 

I'm not too worried about how big Evie is as long as she's healthy when she gets here thats all that matters :D


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I really hope something happens for you hun! It's horrible feeling fed up anyway let alone being 9 months pregnant on top! Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

pookies24feb09 said:
 

> Charlotte, I forgot one of those pots to take my sample in too... and I cant for the life of me EVER get it in the little pot they give you :dohh: I'm going to use a bottle and pour it in lmao... less messy that way! If you have a growth chart, it should say how many grams the baby should weigh in relation to your fundal height... Have a look and see if theres anythnig there! I asked my MW if baby felt big and she said 'Oh no.... There's PLENTY of fluid in there' I'm guessing she just didnt want to scare me :rofl:
> 
> Paula, I have tonnes of clothes for LO in first size and 0-3 months. Something better fit her when she's here :rofl:

I forgot to collect a pot once so had to rummage around for something.. The only thing I could find was an empty multi vitamin pot which I filled up hahhahahahaha... Had to drive carefully as the lid was just a pop on one... I gave up peeing straight into the sample things ages ago... was just getting messy...!! :rofl: I have a bottle with the top cut off now to use as the middle man hahahahhahahaha!!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaaw Laurie! :hug: I've been feeling like this too... Really on and off..! Irritable and VERY easily wound up!! I hope we both have these babies soon! x x x x x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

paula85 said:


> Hope after all this waiting she gives me a natural easy labour!!!! :rofl:
> I am talking like I am overdue I just cant help feeling frustrated :dohh: god help me if I do go over!!:|
> 
> Looks like its sammie18's turn :happydance: good luck! jealous? me? nooo :rofl:
> 
> well I am going to run a hot bath with my radox salts and some candles, I need to do something to relax...feeling very irritated as you girls can probably tell, sorry for moaning :blush:
> 
> night :hugs:

Don't appologise hun... I think we're all a bit fed up of waiting for or babies now! I hope LO does give you a nice easy labour :D 

I'm jealous of Sammie too! I wanna meet my LO :hissy: Dont think theres much chance of that happening though for the next couple of weeks! 

Enjoy your bath hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Evening ladies! :hugs: Just got home - busy afternoon!
Had dental checkup - no cavities, hooray! :happydance:
Then headed to Mothercare and got fitted for 2 nursing bras. It's official - my boobs haven't changed one bit! The size I got fitted for is the same size I was wearing before getting pregnant - 40 D - this bra just has more room in it for me to expand :rofl: Got told I can bring them back if they don't fit when my milk comes in though.
Then headed to Asda and got FOOD :munch:

You lot have been SO chatty today - I can't keep up, my brain's mush! :dohh:

Good luck Sammie! :hugs: Allison will be here so soon!

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Plumfairy said:


> I forgot to collect a pot once so had to rummage around for something.. The only thing I could find was an empty multi vitamin pot which I filled up hahhahahahaha... Had to drive carefully as the lid was just a pop on one... I gave up peeing straight into the sample things ages ago... was just getting messy...!! :rofl: I have a bottle with the top cut off now to use as the middle man hahahahhahahaha!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm so glad I'm not the only one that does this lmao! When I went for my 12 week scan I was supposed to do a sample then and managed to miss the pot and get the tiniest dribble in :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, Yay for no bad teeth :D I hate going to the dentist! I try to make sure I look after my teeth so I don't have to go as often. I'm going to go for a check up with LO is here though! You lucky bugger, cant believe your boobs havent changed! Mine have cost me a fortune in bras lol! Gald you had a good day though hun :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Glad youir dentist appointment went well anna i'm so lucky i can chew ice like chocolate lol i'll let you into a secret all mine are false so i never have a problem god i am so lucky lol
As for weeing in a pot girls it's not to bad at my hospital as they have gigantic foil tins that you just can't miss.


----------



## insomnimama

One of my best friends came over and played with Insomnikid while I cleaned the house... what a great gift. I feel so much calmer now.


----------



## Plumfairy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to collect a pot once so had to rummage around for something.. The only thing I could find was an empty multi vitamin pot which I filled up hahhahahahaha... Had to drive carefully as the lid was just a pop on one... I gave up peeing straight into the sample things ages ago... was just getting messy...!! :rofl: I have a bottle with the top cut off now to use as the middle man hahahahhahahaha!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm so glad I'm not the only one that does this lmao! When I went for my 12 week scan I was supposed to do a sample then and managed to miss the pot and get the tiniest dribble in :rofl:Click to expand...

When I went for my 12 weeks scan they had a nifty disposable funnel type thing that ensured it all went in the pot!! Such a great idea!!! :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

insomnimama said:


> One of my best friends came over and played with Insomnikid while I cleaned the house... what a great gift. I feel so much calmer now.

Oh how kind! Glad you're feeling calm hun! I hope you get some sleep tonight. You must be so excited!!! Insomnibaby will be here soon!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: x x x


----------



## claire1978

Ah the whole peeing in the pot thing, I dont get how they think we can aim into the little tube thing esp when we have big bumps, we cant even reach let alone reach and aim, I had midwife last week and didnt have a pot so I used a little coke bottle, put it in my bag and when I got to the drs I asked for a pot, went to the loo and pretended to pee into it when infact I just tipped it in, I had my little girl with me, she asked what I was doing :dohh::rofl: so funny

I feel abit better than I did earlier, I gave hubby a cuddle earlier and burst into tears, 3rd time 2day :cry: such a wuss

Im now sat here eating pineapple, a whole one just for me :blush:, Ive got another one in the kitchen but dont think I can manage it without making myself ill :sick:

Good luck to sammie :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, they had one attached to the pot I had to wee in too, but still managed to miss :rofl: :dohh: How to they expect you to wee in one of those things and not get it over your hands?!?! 

Donna, I have to ask... What's it like having false teeth? It must be easier sometimes not worrying about having fillings and things... I think eventually I want to get porcelain veneers... My teeth are a bit wonky and I HATE them... its my own fault for refusing to have braces when I was younger... :dohh: 

Insomnimama, I'm glad you're feeling calmer now :hugs: You're friend sounds lovely :D Was nice of them to do that for you!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Claire... that made me laugh out loud...! :rofl: Can just see your little ones face whilst you're puring the pee into the pot lol!! Hope all the emotions you've been experiencing today are a sign... Our bodies sure do odd things to confuse us dont they!! x


----------



## xxxjayxxx

thanks for the advice girls! i am actually quite happy to be induced because i have had enough now! and i know everyone is in the same boat as me! its just i have just moved away from my family and i dont want to travel anymore to see them just incase so i feel really isolated and ive been on mat leave for bloody weeks and im fed up!! i just dont want to put the mite at harm if i can be induced if you know what i mean?
xxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Aaaaw Laurie! :hug: I've been feeling like this too... Really on and off..! Irritable and VERY easily wound up!! I hope we both have these babies soon! x x x x x x x x

Me too - sooooo irritable today! Everything is getting on my nerves lately!!!! Oh bloody horMOANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!

I'm so glad Sammie has finally gone into labour bless her.....she's had so many false alarms.....also I think something might be happening for Danni too! Fingers crossed for the pair of them :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been on here much girls....just haven't been in the mood.....like I say, EVERYTHING is getting on my nerves at the moment.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaw is Sammie actually in labour then? Hope she is... And Danni too... That means we're next Laurie... Surely!!!!??!! I cried because I burnt the spuds earlier... Talk about over reacting!!! Luckily I can feel when Im having a mood change and warn everybody around me before I say nasty things I dont mean. Wish we could just relax and enjoy our last days before babys born!! Not happening though!!! x x x x x


----------



## lauriech

Yeah there's a thread about Sammie in labour. Last update she'd had an epi and was 6cm dilated! C'mon Allison!

Danni had posted that she thought her waters had broken but I don't know anymore than that?

I know what you mean about the mood changes! You can feel them coming on but can't do anything about it! Simon has no thought for it though...just doesn't talk to me...makes me even more wound up! It was only a few days back I felt on top of the world.....I just don't want to be pregnant anymore after a year of dodgy hormones, ha ha! C'mon little man :baby:

Have you had anymore signs Maya?

xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Sal it's brilliant and the funny thing is jon's never seen them out, i sleep with them in etc and sneak them out once a week to clean under them other than that i treat them like they are my own, i've had them for 4 years now and love them.

wow 2 more feb mummies in labour, fingers crossed danni is, it's so exciting now as it's all us girls now and i feel close to you all so it means more when i read one of us are in labour or off for a section.

Insomnimama i'm glad you feel more relaxed hun i'll give you my best wishes for tomorrow now just in case i miss you, i won't say good luck as i know you don't need it as everything will be fine, so hugs and kisses and i can't wait to hear how it all went. xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Its awfull isnt it... These uncontrolable emotions!! Grrr!!! Oh well... We'll be laughing about it one day Im sure! Ooh yes just found the thread! Im jealous!! I want to be next!! Had a weird thing earlier where it felt like my bump had vanished... She must've dropped down even further... Feels different all of a sudden... Loooooads of BH today too... But I duno... Cant really tell..! How about you? Anything that might suggest he's coming soon? I so so so so sos sooooooooo hope we dont end up going over!!! Are you still using eviction procedures?? I've kinda given up...!! Cant be bothered now!! x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Its awfull isnt it... These uncontrolable emotions!! Grrr!!! Oh well... We'll be laughing about it one day Im sure! Ooh yes just found the thread! Im jealous!! I want to be next!! Had a weird thing earlier where it felt like my bump had vanished... She must've dropped down even further... Feels different all of a sudden... Loooooads of BH today too... But I duno... Cant really tell..! How about you? Anything that might suggest he's coming soon? I so so so so sos sooooooooo hope we dont end up going over!!! Are you still using eviction procedures?? I've kinda given up...!! Cant be bothered now!! x x x

My bump looks smaller to me because it's dropped more! It's still bloody huge though and my stretch marks just keep getting worse and worse :cry: Absolutely nothing is happening for me at all! I'm sitting on my ball as I type and I've been on the exercise bike I bought off ebay at the weekend (how I'm managing I don't know :dohh:).

I've sort of given up on eviction mostly but I'm fed up tonight so as I say, I'm on my ball etc. May have another curry tomorrow (a mega hot one this time) but it never does anything, just sends me the toilet a lot after!!!!! :blush:

I just think Bambino is too comfy in there, damn it!

Do you have any guesses on what day your LO will make an appearance?

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Ooooo...anyone heard from Dragonfly? Since yesterday I can't seem to find any threads about her and labour?

Anyone know if she's ok?

xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Plumfairy said:


> pookies24feb09 said:
> 
> 
> Charlotte, I forgot one of those pots to take my sample in too... and I cant for the life of me EVER get it in the little pot they give you :dohh: I'm going to use a bottle and pour it in lmao... less messy that way! If you have a growth chart, it should say how many grams the baby should weigh in relation to your fundal height... Have a look and see if theres anythnig there! I asked my MW if baby felt big and she said 'Oh no.... There's PLENTY of fluid in there' I'm guessing she just didnt want to scare me :rofl:
> 
> Paula, I have tonnes of clothes for LO in first size and 0-3 months. Something better fit her when she's here :rofl:
> 
> I forgot to collect a pot once so had to rummage around for something.. The only thing I could find was an empty multi vitamin pot which I filled up hahhahahahaha... Had to drive carefully as the lid was just a pop on one... I gave up peeing straight into the sample things ages ago... was just getting messy...!! :rofl: I have a bottle with the top cut off now to use as the middle man hahahahhahahaha!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Its not the first time i have fogotten to get one either! you'd think i would have learnt! last time i had to empty out a bottle of moistrising cream and pee into that!! my wee did really smell of roses that day!:dohh:

luckily now i live on site at the hospital as i work there so i can just waddle over and collect one in the morning IF i remember! LOL!

2 people in labour ooooh exciting stuff! very best of luck :) xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I've got everyone in my family to guess the date and weight, but I dont know... I just cant see it happening anytime soon at all!! I sooooo want her to come on my birthday though!! How about you? Any dates spring to mind? x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I still think it will be the 9th for you Maya :)


----------



## Plumfairy

Oooh a week today!! I'd be happy with that Anna! :D You'd better be right :rofl: x x x


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I still think it will be the 9th for you Maya :)

How about me Anna???!!!! :blush:

How was your first proper day on maternity leave?

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooh... let's see.... Laurie, I think you'll be this Friday :muaha: :)

First day of mat leave felt GREAT - especially when I looked out the window and saw the snow/sleet/ice. We had a busy afternoon though, what with dentist's appointments, getting fitted for nursing bras (how come I don't get the enviable pregnancy cleavage, eh? :rofl: I'm still the same size I was! :hissy: ) eating some KFC (MMMMMMM) and doing the food shopping.

Now I'm sitting around enjoying the fact that I don't have to stress about trying to get a half-decent night's sleep as I have nothing to do until 6pm tomorrow when aquanatal starts :)

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls 

Is dragonfly in labour???? is there a post???? Have i missed something ????? I hope she is as it's terrible going over the poor duck.

Maya i say next weekend for lo.
Anna you know i think you are within the next week.
Laurie i say by friday if not sorry but i think you are going to go over.
Kelly i think will be 2 weeks.
claire hopefully now
paula i hink within the next week.

Is there anyone else i've forgotten?
Sorry if i think you'll go over :blush: please prove me wrong xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I wouldn't know where to begin on guessing when peoples LO's are going to arrive... 

I hope no one has to wait too long though :D

Eeek... Mikes on his way home from work now and he's got to drive over a mountain... I'm so worried >.< He better be careful!


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooooo be careful mike


----------



## dippy dee

i forgot you sal sorry, i think you will be around 39 weeks when you have lo xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'll throttle him if he's not lol!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Drive carefully Mike!!!!!!


----------



## claire1978

dippy dee said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Is dragonfly in labour???? is there a post???? Have i missed something ????? I hope she is as it's terrible going over the poor duck.
> 
> Maya i say next weekend for lo.
> Anna you know i think you are within the next week.
> Laurie i say by friday if not sorry but i think you are going to go over.
> Kelly i think will be 2 weeks.
> claire hopefully now
> paula i hink within the next week.
> 
> Is there anyone else i've forgotten?
> Sorry if i think you'll go over :blush: please prove me wrong xx

Now would be great but nothing as yet, I have eaten a whole pineapple 2nite, my belly just went rock hard for about 20 seconds like I was gonna explode, no pain or tightening tho like a BH, very weird, never had that b4 :dohh:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Nooooooo -- don't want Peanut to arrive THIS week; it's classed as annual leave with HR, not maternity leave. If P arrives, they start my mat leave from the day he/she is born, so I would lose some holiday! :rofl: 

Have told Peanut that due date is great, but otherwise anytime after 5pm this Friday will do!


----------



## dippy dee

you're going to be a late one then sorry danni, lol mystic meg eat your heart out haha i like guesing not that i'll be right but it's fun xx


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Nooooooo -- don't want Peanut to arrive THIS week; it's classed as annual leave with HR, not maternity leave. If P arrives, they start my mat leave from the day he/she is born, so I would lose some holiday! :rofl:
> 
> Have told Peanut that due date is great, but otherwise anytime after 5pm this Friday will do!

:rofl::rofl: well friday is this week so peanut might listen to his mommy :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee, there could be something in this due date predicting if you're right... You could be like Mystic Meg :rofl:

***Edit*** I didn't see that you already mentioned being like Mystic Meg lol... Dee, you're magic! xx


----------



## dippy dee

yep and they'll call me septic peg haha


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm gonna call you Mystic Preg from now on :rofl: Septic Peg doesn't sound so nice :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mystic Preg!!! I love it Sal!!! :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

mystic preg the resident mummy and chatter box now i like that hehe


----------



## dippy dee

omg omg i can't belive this time 2 weeks i'll be in hospital and trying to get some sleep before the section, i am going to drive you girls nuts with this lol


----------



## claire1978

*TMI COMING UP - SORRY*

Ok Dee u said Im hopefully now, well I wasnt but I have just been to the loo and sorry this is gonna be so TMI but bear in mind I have eaten a whole pineapple, I felt like I needed a poo, I usually have to sit on the toilet for a while which I just did and I had to really push it out but Im not constipated (this is usual for me), then when I was nearly finished I had a leakage, quite abit, I have done this with wee before but my instinct tells me it might not be coz it was really warm, in fact I would say quite hot, not like wee, not sure Im making sense :dohh:, this happened a couple of times, then when I wiped alot more plug come away, atill only snot coloured, no blood streaks in it, I know its sounds horrid but the liquid didnt actually smell like wee, Im abit dazed right now, Ive just sat down and got a very mild period cramp which I do sometimes get after going to the loo, not really sure what to do now tho? :blush:

Sorry for a gross post, hope none on u are eating :cry:


----------



## dippy dee

Claire now's the time to do all that nesting you're dying to do lol, stay active but don't wear yourself out to much, fingers crossed i was right and something is happening xx


----------



## dippy dee

if you leak anymore hun i'd phone labour and let them know as they may want you in xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I am FINALLY getting around to drinking my first-ever cup of raspberry leaf tea! :blush: Meant to start last week and forgot :dohh:

Have to admit, I quite like the taste. I've added a bit of honey as I don't like tea without sugar or something.... but it's good. Will try and remember to have a cup a day this week, then 2 a day next week, and then 3... unless Peanut has other ideas, right Mystic Preg? :rofl:


----------



## claire1978

Ive been nesting and been tidying up like a mad women all day, Im just sat here now to scared to move, not sure what to do, theres no way in telling if it was my waters or at least some of them :dohh: do I wait for pains, I feel silly ringing the midwives when I dont know, Im abit dazed right now, baby gone quiet and feels really relaxed, I cant explain it


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I would definitely ring them sweetie - nothing to feel silly about at all. They would much rather you called than didn't! :hugs: Hope this is the start of things for you Claire!
x


----------



## dippy dee

lie down flat for 30 mins and then get up, if you leak fluid it's your waters, don't feel silly hun it's best to be safe than get an infection xx


----------



## dippy dee

i can't belive it is chucking it down with snow and jon is out driving in it


----------



## pookies24feb09

claire1978 said:


> *TMI COMING UP - SORRY*
> 
> Ok Dee u said Im hopefully now, well I wasnt but I have just been to the loo and sorry this is gonna be so TMI but bear in mind I have eaten a whole pineapple, I felt like I needed a poo, I usually have to sit on the toilet for a while which I just did and I had to really push it out but Im not constipated (this is usual for me), then when I was nearly finished I had a leakage, quite abit, I have done this with wee before but my instinct tells me it might not be coz it was really warm, in fact I would say quite hot, not like wee, not sure Im making sense :dohh:, this happened a couple of times, then when I wiped alot more plug come away, atill only snot coloured, no blood streaks in it, I know its sounds horrid but the liquid didnt actually smell like wee, Im abit dazed right now, Ive just sat down and got a very mild period cramp which I do sometimes get after going to the loo, not really sure what to do now tho? :blush:
> 
> Sorry for a gross post, hope none on u are eating :cry:

Don't appologise! Hun I think things could very well be on their way for you! Mystic Preg.... I think you were right :rofl: 

Anna, maybe you should drink more of it if Dee was right with Claire lol! The tea is yummy :D I had a cup today and 3 tablets. Am upping it to 4 tablets tomorrow and 2 cups...

Dee, 14 days tomorrow and your LO will be safe and snuggly in your arms causing trouble on the outside :D I cant wait for you... 21 days tomorrow and its My LO's due date :D Wouldnt it be fab if I had Evie the same day you have your section! Sos... I'm getting a little excited :D Can you tell?? 

xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Jon, be careful out there! 

Claire, Call the MW hun! The girls are right it's nothing to feel silly about... I've called them for far less lol... Like if it was safe for me to use bon jella :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

yeah let evie come out on the 17th, or better still let them come out a week saturday as it's VALENTINES DAY now that would be brilliant and o so romantic for when they are older xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

You drive carefully Jon - or we'll set Mystic Preg on you, and you don't want HER angry with you! :rofl:
:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

he was due to finish work at 9.30 and is still out there it's taking him so long to do the deliveries, i could kill him but i feel guilty as i said yeah to him going. xx


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> You drive carefully Jon - or we'll set Mystic Preg on you, and you don't want HER angry with you! :rofl:
> :hugs:

Haha :rofl: as my family say stay on the good side of me and you have a friend for life but piss me off and you'd better start running :rofl: my sil calls me the bull dog as she heard me on the phone to bt the once giving them what for :rofl: wonderful i'm a pregnant mystic bulldog


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Dee that just gave me the oddest image in my head EVER! I don't mind having a valentines baby... only preferably after Mike and I get home from our meal :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

right my lovelies i'm off to do my 100000 and 1 medication and then i'm off to bed as soon as jon gets in which should be soon.
claire please phone the hospital xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Night Dee! Have a good sleep hun xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Night night Donna - sleep tight, sweetie :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

night all he's home now so i can sleep well xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Dee, Glad he's home safe hun :hugs: 

Claire, make sure you call the MW and let us know how you get on! I hope to see a thread tomorrow saying you're in the throws of labour :hugs:

Anna, I'm off to hit the hay too I think! Night night hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## claire1978

Well Ive just had a lay down and got up and checked knickers, there bone dry, I did abit more mucous which I think is still my plug, Im feeling o, no pains or anything so I think I will go to bed soon and phone hospital in night or morning if anything else happens, I will keep u posted


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Thinking of you Claire.

I'm off to get some sleep if I can. Night night everyone!
xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Glad to hear everyone's OHs made it home safely. 

I am completely wired and have just eaten my "last popsicle" :rofl: and am trying to convince myself to get some sleep. Probably not going to happen though eh? 

Insomnikid is at my parents' place and will join us at the hospital once the operation is over. 

Still can't wrap my head around all this but it's coming whether I do or not. :rofl: 

I'll post on Friday, hopefully to share all the good news. :cloud9:


----------



## aidensmommy88

=( Im due today and still nothing... *cries* I wish you luck Momma.. I dont think my plug even came out yet.. *sighs* Im so impatient. hehe


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good luck Insomnimama!!! :hugs: Can't wait for the photos of LO :)
xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Good luck insomniamama! x x x

Well.... YOU GIRLS!!!! Chatterboxes or what!!! It just took me about half an hour to read through last nights banter and mystic peg malarky :rofl: 

Hope you're all doing lovely and enjoying the snow aain today! Im so pleased we have some now!! ;) I may go on a snow walk later and take some pictures! :D Yaaay! 

x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

I thought exactly the same Maya! :rofl:

I've bene sat here for the last 30 minutes reading through all the gob-a-lots posts!

I actually hope your wrong abour me Donna! He better be here before 2 weeks or I'm gonna ask for an induction! Im really fed up of the pain with this SPD :cry: I was up most of the night with it again andbeen up since 6am :cry: I've told Chris that if I don't go into labour naturally before my due date I am going to ask the MW for an induction and forget about my home birth coz I seriously don't think I can take much more of this :cry:

Haven't got much planned for today. Getting my hair cut and coloured this morning and getting my eyebrows waxed after dinner (who knows it may just set me off!) Caitlin is going to Chris's mums today so will have a bit of a chilling time again. We will be picking the car up later today and going to his mums for tea.

We haven't had anymore snow overnight :yippee: 

Good luck Sammie hun and good luck Danni if your in labour :hugs: :hugs:

Insomnimama - good luck with teh c-section today hunni! :D xxx


----------



## dippy dee

good luck insomnimama we will be thinking of you xx

GOOD MORNING GIRLShow are we all today???? well guess what 2 WEEKS TODAY :happydance:, 2 WEEKS TODAY :happydance:, I'M HAVING HARLEY 2 WEEKS TODAY :blush: sorry fo that out burst i'm just so excited :happydance:
I'm off shopping today after taking karlum to school so i'll chat to you all when i return or should that be IF i returen because of the snow :rofl:


----------



## Dizzy321

OOO not long at all donna!!! so exciting! and I hope your right about me going into labour within the next week! today will be great... PLEASEEEEE LOL.

cant belive how many pages I had to read through this morning..very chatty last night lol.
well I had an awful sleep last night, weeing every half hour, getting used to it now :dohh: think its all to get us ready for our babies keeping us up :cloud9:
feeling ok for it today considering! got my music on and cleaning the house...need my scrambled eggs on toast first :blush:

hope your all ok xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls! :D 

Insomnimama, Am thinking of you and LO and wishing you the best of luck for today :hugs: You'll do absolutely fab :D

Maya, I'm going on a snow walk too :D My mother thinks its a bad idea because if I fall LO will arrive today, but its ok because I'm full term now :happydance: I'm going to take some pics too. Will post them later :D xx

Kelly, I'm sorry you didn't sleep well last night hun! Hopefully you wont have to have an induction and your homebirth will happen sooner rather than later :hugs: I want to go get my hair done, but don't know what to have it like... Hmmm... OMG I think we've just had an inch of snow in the last half an hour... it's really coming down here! Make sure you chill out and take it easy today misses :hugs: 

Mystic Preg, you better get back here safe misses lol! We don't want to lose you in the snow... Although I might actually get lost in it too the rate its coming down! Can't believe your LO has school today! My sister had school yesterday... I dont think she was impressed lol! What are you up to today? xxx

Anna, how are you today hun? Any more snow where you are? You were an early bird this morning... I was still snoring at quarter to 7 this morning lol! :hugs:

Hmmm, I was supposed to have a mw appointment this afternoon, but somehow I get the feeling thats not going to happen :dohh: I'm not really sure what to do... Whether I should wait til next week and see her at 38 weeks or call the birthing centre and see if I can go there to be seen... What do you girls think? 

Hope everyone else is good this morning :D Lots of :hugs: to you all :D xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

We haven't had no more snow today thankfully. It's nice and sunny now! :D Me and Chris are going to walk down to the PO to post some parcels and then probably call at teh shop and get some dinner. Need to go and get my eyebrows done too so will do that when we're out.

I think you should phone up hun and double check to see if they are coming to see you. I only see mine every 2 weeks and Im not seeing mine again until 13th Feb xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I called up and theres no antenatal now :( I was looking forward to it too :hissy: :rofl: Ah well, hopefully I wont have to see her next week if eviction works :D


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning / afternoon everyone!!

Good luck with the c section today! shall be thinking of you!

I feel the pain of anyone who has been up and down last night. I have never been in so much discomfort :( lower back pain, spiralling down my legs, hips clicking, period aches across my lower tummy and just pain in between my legs but its a contstant pain not contraction like. PLUS my right rib is squashed and my breathing hurts :( god i'm such a moaner! got the midwife later and i really am going to stress that i can't stand much more of this discomfort and see what she suggests!! was literally crying last night which i havent before!

Ohh lots of pamering today then? i would love to go and get my hair cut but we dont have the money at the moment!! haha if won the lottery i would treat everyone to a spa day.. think we all deserve it! 

Snow here is all melting! thank god!! i LOVE the snow but it was really worrying me the thought of walking in the snow in labour to the birth unit at the other side of the hospital campus if it was throwing it down!
Looking forward to seeing some lovely snow piccies though :)
xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*Happy full term to you,
Happy full term to you,
Happy full term dear Sally,
Happy full term to you!*

Hooray - Operation Evict Evie starts today! :wohoo:
xxx

No snow at all here today - we were supposed to get more during the night, but it fell as rain instead and now everything is melted and the sun's out. Hope all of you who have snow where you are are very careful!!! :hugs:

Had the MW on the phone today at 11am asking if she could "pop round" this morning (meaning in like 10 minutes!) to do my birth plan! I told her no - Chris wasn't here and I refuse to do it without him - I want him to know everything about it and be involved in it, just in case I'm not with it enough during labour. So now, IF there's time at my appt on Friday afternoon, she may do it then with me... if not, they'll just keep ringing whenever they're in the area to see if they can drop by.... nothing like getting some advance notice, is there?? :dohh: I've ONLY been asking her at my appts since 30 weeks about when this would be done!!! :hissy:

On the bright side, it's aquanatal class tonight - have missed it! It's been 2 weeks since we had a class, as apparently there was something wrong with the pool last Tuesday and it was cancelled. :dohh:

And I'm really excited - my sister in Montreal has an ultrasound at 4pm UK time today followed by her ob/gyn appt to find out when they're inducing her! :happydance: She's actually not due until March 13th, but baby is so big that she's running out of room and they're monitoring her movements every week (all fine there, thank goodness! Sister has been diagnosed with gestational diabetes and is injecting herself with insulin daily). We're betting that they won't let her get past about 36 weeks, which will put her on or about Valentine's Day for an induction. I'm so looking forward to finding out when my new niece will arrive! :wohoo: It also makes things less stressful for my parents, since they now know that my sister's baby will definitely be here before they fly here to be with us on the 1st of March :) We know for a fact that they won't let her carry baby past the end of Feb. Will have to keep you girls posted!

Have had another rotten night's sleep and gave up trying about 6am - but at least I was able to have a tiny snooze after breakfast this morning! Spending the rest of the day playing with Peanut's pram (have to make sure I remember how it works! :rofl: ) and generally slowly pottering around the place.

xoxoxoxox to you all!!!


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> I called up and theres no antenatal now :( I was looking forward to it too :hissy: :rofl: Ah well, hopefully I wont have to see her next week if eviction works :D

Hun you are glad you didn't go to the hospital as I got stuck on the hill outside the entrance/exit in the snow! It was an absolute nightmare this morning. At the traffic calming thing I was driving up the hill and slowed down (as you do) and couldn't get through it. Blimin rear wheel drive cars! I got completely stuck and two men jumped out of their cars to push me through and I managed to pull over but then didn't want to get out and walk into the hospital (in case I slipped over). In the end this woman stayed with me by my car until these men started gritting and they pushed my car up the hill into the exit and put bollards round it, bless them! The woman who stayed with me even walked me into the birthing centre!!!! :hugs:

I couldn't believe it. The roads were ok down here...til I got to Caerphilly...arrgggghhhh. It hammered down! I wish I'd never gone!!! And not one of the mw's asked if I was ok or anything....just said, if you really wanted to be checked, you could've gone to your local hospital :saywhat: cheeky f'ing cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND to top it off....someone I know saw me stuck in the middle of the road :blush: how embarrassing!!!! Like I can't drive, ha ha!

There's more to the story but think that's enough!!!!!! :dohh:

Anyway...rant over!

*Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term to You,
Happy Full Term dear Sally,
Happy Full Term to You!!!!!!*​

:wohoo:


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Had the MW on the phone today at 11am asking if she could "pop round" this morning (meaning in like 10 minutes!) to do my birth plan! I told her no - Chris wasn't here and I refuse to do it without him - I want him to know everything about it and be involved in it, just in case I'm not with it enough during labour. So now, IF there's time at my appt on Friday afternoon, she may do it then with me... if not, they'll just keep ringing whenever they're in the area to see if they can drop by.... nothing like getting some advance notice, is there?? :dohh: I've ONLY been asking her at my appts since 30 weeks about when this would be done!!! :hissy:

Oh hun,

What is it with horrible mw's today???? I was just responding to Dragonfly in her overdue thread and she's had a run in with a horrible mw, so have you and I've had one who couldn't care less about me and my baby this morning :cry: 

What is it with them? Maybe there's something in the air? Why do these people go into a profession that needs compassion? 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Happy full term to you
happy full term to you,
happy full term dear sal
happy full term to you xx


----------



## Plumfairy

​*Happy Full Term To You,
Happy Full term To You,
Happy Full Term Dear Saaaaallllyyy,
Happy Full term To You!*

Yaay for another fulltermer... Hope you do better at evicting your LO than me and Laurie have so far..!! Nothing seems to be working!! :hissy: Did you have a snow walk? My mum was very worried about me going out too!! Silly woman... We had like 2 inches of snow!! Ended up all melting away and turning to slush so decided against the snow walk and ended up doing a tesco walk instead!!! :rofl: Not much fun to say the least!! Looking forward to seeing your snow pics... AND a bump one... If I remember rightly you said that it was almost time for a new one! :happydance:

Laurie - You poor thing!! I bet you felt like bursting into tears when you got back!! I would have probably cried there and then! Lucky there were some kind people about though! How are you feeling babywise? Do you feel like its coming to a point where you feel like if it doesnt happen soon its not going to happen at all??! I know I do... Cant explain it... Weird!! 

Anna - Theyve left it a bit late to do youre birth plan thats for sure... I havent even spoken to my MW about mine... just did it myself!! Its nice that Chris will be involved in it!! I just showed Nathan mine after I'd finished it and he had a quick glance... Didnt know what most of the things meant!!! :dohh: Its probably best though... He's probably freak out... Dont think he quite knows what he's in for when it comes to the birth yet....!! :rofl: 

Paula - How are you today? Has the cleaning done anything to help get baby out or still nothing? must be your turn soon, surely!! 

Kelly - You poor thing with your SPD!! Must be terrible! Hopefully you wont go over though and will still get your homebirth! I think Little Thomas will come exactly on time!! (But hoping it'll be earlier so you're not in so much pain for much longer) 

:hug: all... Im off to smash up some hobnobs now as Im making banoffee pie!!! MMMMMMMM!!!!! Almost fainted earlier so had a sleep at lunchtime..Very unusual for me to be having daytime naps... Must've needed it though! Anyways love you all hope everyones ok!! Sorry for the ones Ive missed.. I havent forgotten you!! Big Lovage 

x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmmm banoffee pie! I need to find a recipe for one.... :munch:


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Mmmmmm banoffee pie! I need to find a recipe for one.... :munch:

https://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-make-banoffee-pie

This is where I found it... The woman Narrating is abit annoying but its very easy and soooooo yummy!! Ive made it twice now!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yum! Thanks Maya! :hugs:

Look!!! New bump photo :) Peanut is 37+3 there.... my dad says bump looks like a grapefruit :rofl: Says my bellybutton looks like the stem LOL Silly dad! :dohh:


----------



## Plumfairy

:cloud9: *congratulations sammie and welcome to the world baby allison!* :cloud9:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Sammie!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug: Can't wait to see photos of your beautiful little Allison!
Welcome to the world, little one!
xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Yum! Thanks Maya! :hugs:
> 
> Look!!! New bump photo :) Peanut is 37+3 there.... my dad says bump looks like a grapefruit :rofl: Says my bellybutton looks like the stem LOL Silly dad! :dohh:

Gorgeous Bump Anna!! I can see the grapefruit too..!! Juicy one! :rofl: x x x


----------



## dippy dee

Anna good for you standing upto her and saying no, i think they can be over bearing at times and they think they are above us, like i say if it weren't for us getting preg then they'd be out of a job. I wish i'd done aqua natal as i bet it's like heaven in that water.
Your sister has the same as me then with the diabetes and big baby fingers crossed lo doesn't measure to big xx

charlotte you are lucky to be on hospital campus at least there's no rush when labour begins, what nursing do you do? i finished my access last year and was accepted for odp and adult nursing, i wanted to do odp but my son wasn't well enought for me to commit so much time and also i had a few probs so i've deferred.

Well shopping wasinteresting in this weather, and i've just booked myself in to get my hair done on friday at 1 so there's something to look forwads to as i've not cut my hair in nearly 2 years hence it's down to my bum and i've now opted for a bob so i don't know if i'll like it. I was going to get a colour put on it but knowing my luck it will go wierd so i'm going to wait until i've had lo.
love to you all xx

Laurie hun are you ok, ooooooo give me the mw name n mystic preg will voodo her lol.


----------



## dippy dee

loving the bump pic anna.
Hi maya xx
Congrats sammie xx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm banoffee pie! I need to find a recipe for one.... :munch:
> 
> https://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-make-banoffee-pie
> 
> This is where I found it... The woman Narrating is abit annoying but its very easy and soooooo yummy!! Ive made it twice now!!! :happydance: x x xClick to expand...

You girls are always baking cakes - I think I should join in....don't feel very maternal :blush: My problem is, I'd eat the whole thing in one sitting!!!!! Think I'll just go and buy one instead :blush::blush::blush: ha ha....NO...I'm going to make one to pass some time! Oh no, just remembered I broke the scales the other day....I'll have to buy some new ones. I live by Asda so will walk over later once I have a recipe....

Anyone got any good recipes? I don't like cakes with fruit or chocolate (bit fussy!) ha ha....well, that's a lie, I love banana american style muffins, mmmmmm!!!! 

Yeah - this morning I could've cried when I got stuck in the middle of the traffic thing....so embarrassing!!!!!! 

And no, I don't think this baby is coming anytime soon either....nada is happening! I want to meet my little bundle...just like we all do! I'm seriously considering trying to give myself some sort of sweep later!

Anna - love the bump piccy!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Laurie - I was wondering that... Is it possible to give yourself a sweep lol?!! You should make banoffee pie too!!! We can all make it! :D 

Donna - Helloooo Love! How are you? Yaaay a new haircut! You'll have to send a piccy! Sounds like you're going for a big change! I've been feeling like going crazy lately and having some new hairdo but Im too scared incase I dont like it!!


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Well shopping wasinteresting in this weather, and i've just booked myself in to get my hair done on friday at 1 so there's something to look forwads to as i've not cut my hair in nearly 2 years hence it's down to my bum and i've now opted for a bob so i don't know if i'll like it. I was going to get a colour put on it but knowing my luck it will go wierd so i'm going to wait until i've had lo.
> love to you all xx
> 
> Laurie hun are you ok, ooooooo give me the mw name n mystic preg will voodo her lol.

Oooo....I wish I knew!!!! I want you to voodoo her and half the other mw's I've come across in the last year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why do they go into such a profession???? Arrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:

Oooo....a very drastic new hair cut! I like!!!! I want to see pics too misses!!!!!

How are you today?

Maya - I'm not sure I'd like banoffee pie? I'll have a look at the recipe. With regards to the sweep thing, I'm not sure at all. I can 'just' reach my cervix (sorry TMI!). I wanted to know if I was dilating or not, ha ha! I even got Simon to do it and I have a feeling he had no idea what he was proding :rofl::rofl::rofl: If I give it a try, I'll let you know! I'm sure you're not mean to mind!!!!! Oh yeah, speaking of birth plans, apparently the birth plan in your pregnancy notes is good enough for use when you're in labour but I'm not so sure. I can't even read the mw's handwriting in my notes so how is another mw going to be able to read them?! :dohh: Soooo....would you be able to help me write one? I started with a few pointers but now am not so sure I know what I'm doing.....

Will you be on MSN later at all? 

Anyone else want to point me in the right direction? I'm going to start a thread in a min about it!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Yeh I'll go on later.. If you like I can email you my one and you can add to it or take things away from it... I had a little prod around a few days back to see what was going on up there but my god I dont know what to look for now... Feels so different than it used too... :rofl: x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've posted a couple of links on your thread about birth plans Laurie -- I really need to start thinking of mine too, since my MW seems to be next to useless in that department!


----------



## Dizzy321

Congrats sammie!!! cant wait to see pics and read story! x

plumfairy I been cleaning all day, just sat down for a cuppa now and my back is aching...probs cause I been washing windows...I HATE that job lol. my house is gleaming :happydance: bleached all my skirting boards and doors ad floors :happydance: doubt it will set anything off cause I been cleaning like mad for weeks :dohh: gotta be my turn soon though right!? 

donna, love getting my hair done, always makes you feel good :) I had my highlights done at 37 weeks thinking it will be fresh for baby coming..looks like I will need it doing again :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie you don't need scales as 1 heaped table spoon is around 1oz, i never use scales when i do baking.
I love banana cake which is so yummy and easy you can change the fruit in it so you can do apple cake etc i love it i'll give it you if you want laurie. xx
Maya i'm ok thankyou hun i had a meeting today and had some brill news so i'm happy, i'm terrified i won't like this new hair do but i can't cope with my hair as it is as it takes 3 hours to dry and straighten quickly let alone do a good job as it's so thick, i'm going to donate the hair to a wig maker i know who makes wigs for cancer patients.

mmmmmmmmmmmmm what shall i put in my birth plan.
I would like a sexy doctor to make me arch my back and pop a long prick into me, then in my sexy nhs gown i want to be laid on a table and with people watching i want his friend to set to work on me, then once done a sewing me up if they wish to do an extra cut a few inches above the first insission (sp) and remove the cut bit making it a tummy tuck then feel free to do so. P.s i'd like my dh to be in the same room and watch as it all happens :rofl::rofl:

Paula not long now hun xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Donna - Shame you had to defer on your nursing hun but little man had to come first! and i hope all is well now. I am currently a hosptial porter just to get my foot into the NHS as its a brilliant thing to work for! they really look after their staff. I did apply at 17 to go into mental health nursing but unfortunatly, my nan died and college took a really bad turn for the worst the mixture of the 2 made me ill with depression for 2 years so i had to defer too! I will get there though in my own good time :) plus i think now i would prefur to do adult nursing or midwifery anyway so its all good!

Paula and Plumfairy - i have joined "team nesting" too today, done 4 lots of washing, cleaned the kitchen, hoovered i'm knackered but i couldn't stop until i had done it all! c'mon babies!! can't be long now surely?

Banofee pie.. now that is a favourite of mine i havent had in a LONG time! haha i shall have to make some now! well.. tmrw when i go for the ASDA food run!

I've still not done a birth plan either.. midwives are hopeless help when it comes to them and they don't take much interest! I keep going to start it and then run out of inspiration! will have had the baby by the time i have written it!


----------



## lauriech

charlotteb24 said:


> Donna - Shame you had to defer on your nursing hun but little man had to come first! and i hope all is well now. I am currently a hosptial porter just to get my foot into the NHS as its a brilliant thing to work for! they really look after their staff. I did apply at 17 to go into mental health nursing but unfortunatly, my nan died and college took a really bad turn for the worst the mixture of the 2 made me ill with depression for 2 years so i had to defer too! I will get there though in my own good time :) plus i think now i would prefur to do adult nursing or midwifery anyway so its all good!
> 
> Paula and Plumfairy - i have joined "team nesting" too today, done 4 lots of washing, cleaned the kitchen, hoovered i'm knackered but i couldn't stop until i had done it all! c'mon babies!! can't be long now surely?
> 
> Banofee pie.. now that is a favourite of mine i havent had in a LONG time! haha i shall have to make some now! well.. tmrw when i go for the ASDA food run!
> 
> I've still not done a birth plan either.. midwives are hopeless help when it comes to them and they don't take much interest! I keep going to start it and then run out of inspiration! will have had the baby by the time i have written it!

Charlotte - I spent weeks upon weeks cleaning like mad....it's done nothing for me!!!! I now just keep the house clean and tidy but am not as worried everyday. I hoped cleaning and re-organising the house would get me into labour....nothing has worked yet!!! Just gotta wait for when LO is ready I guess!!! I have the odd day of nesting but am getting too big and tired now!

Anna - thanks, I'll have a look at your pointers.....

xxx


----------



## minip2p

I've posted elsewhere but....

Liam Paul was born at 0948 yesterday morning by Elective C Section weighing 5lb 6 oz - we have some really good pic's of him when he was deleivered the anethetist took for us

He is really cute though.....30 mins till I leave work and get back to see him :>)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations daddy to be!!! :happydance: Can't wait to seee the photos :)


----------



## charlotteb24

awww congratulations daddy to be!! 

lauriech - lol i have been the total opposite i let everything go until it looks an absolute state and then panic clean for about 2/3 hours solid, tire myself completely out and then wonder why my back aches!:rofl: Like you said though i really do think these little ones are going to come out when they are ready! must be like sitting in a warm bath all day in there!

Argh hurry up midwife i need to sleep but i know it will be sods law as soon as my head hits the pillow, the bell will ring! :dohh:


----------



## goddess25

My house is a tip and I am trying to clean every day.... i unfortunately dont have the nesting instinct was hoping it would kick in but nothing yet, so am trying to do it but cant really be bothered. Doing little bits every day and then relaxing in between.

Hope we all have our babies soon! 

Good Luck girls!

Congratulations to all the Feb mums with there babies already!


----------



## dippy dee

goddess25 said:


> My house is a tip and I am trying to clean every day.... i unfortunately dont have the nesting instinct was hoping it would kick in but nothing yet, so am trying to do it but cant really be bothered. Doing little bits every day and then relaxing in between.
> 
> Hope we all have our babies soon!
> 
> Good Luck girls!
> 
> Congratulations to all the Feb mums with there babies already!

Hun i've started getting like this so i just aim to totally blitz 1 room a day and tidy quickly the rest of the house that way at least by the end of the week each room has been totally done and looks not 2 bad


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations Daddy to be!! :D :hugs:

I've already texted some of you but for those who I havent.

Just thought that I would let you know that in Asda's Baby Event they have Huggies wipes (4 pack of 72) advertised as 2 for £9 but they are actually 2 for £5! 

I had noticed that they were 2 for £5 on the website and I mentioned it instore (coz in store they were advertised as 2 for £9) and they checked and said that they are 2 for £5


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Kelly! :) We have oodles of wipes now, but I find myself wondering if it's worth getting more at that price? Think we must have near to 20 packs already though. :blush:


----------



## pinkmummy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Thanks Kelly! :) We have oodles of wipes now, but I find myself wondering if it's worth getting more at that price? Think we must have near to 20 packs already though. :blush:

We are exactly the same hun but remember Peanut will be using wipes for the next 2 - 3 years and you probably go through nearly a full pack a week when they are first here, especially if you use them for cleaning up sick etc. And then when they get to Caitlins age you use them for cleaning just about everything from their faces and bums to hands lol :)

Definately a bargain. Think I may pop in and get a couple of more packets before it ends. I have even asked Chris's mum to get us some instead of clothes and I'm gonna ask my mum too! xx


----------



## dippy dee

i'm getting jon to nip in tomorrow and grab me some more xx


----------



## charlotteb24

You ladies are putting me to shame!! i have 1 solitary pack of wet wipes in my hospital bag. 2 Bottles and im bottle feeding and one pack of nappies! LOL the stuff i will need the most of and i stupidly bought like 1 of each! :dohh:

*Warning - incoming vent!!*

I've been so uncomfortable all day as i mentioned earlier i have completely been just sore all over. Didn't ring the unit last night to check what i was feeling was ok because i thought the midwife was coming round this evening after she'd finished at the practise. But she didn't show :cry::hissy:
Rang her mobile - switched off and so i texted her.. no reply!! arghhh!! so annoyed!

Shes off the next 2 days so god knows when i will now have my BP review and stuff which she made such a fuss about! and i bet shes fully booked for friday at the docs! meh.

haha sorry i needed to get that out!


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations daddy (to be)!! :D:D x


----------



## dippy dee

congratulations daddytobe on the birth of your lo xx

Maddi how are you hun? xx

charlotte i am so sorry to hear your mw messed you around i don't know what it is these days with mw's i hope you manage to get hold of hewr, is there no way you can put a complaint in or request another mw? I swapped mw's when i was 15 weeks pregnant as mine was terrible xx 

Kelly you are like me lol i bet you go through loads of wipes, i use them for cleaning the tv as it's flat screen lcd thing and i can't use polish, i use them for cleaning my leather seatee, jon uses them for cleaning his trainers etc and then of course there is hands, face, bums and any other part that needs cleaning haha, i'd be lost without wipes i even have reuseable wipe cloth's which are a god send if i run out of wipes.

Ladies Harley has dropped a bit AT LAST i can now breath but have lost the ability to walk without looking like i have either a) piles or b) a ball between my legs haha
Well i'd better go to bed as i've got my pre op in the morning at 9.30.

O just thought insomnimama will be a mummy by now i guess so welcome to the world insomnibaby if you are here xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thank you all girls :hugs: Can't believe I'm full term today... Come on out baby... Mummy wants to meet you :D 

Anna, I love your new bump pic! Its gorgeous :D I love your Roots top too! I used to have a Roots cap and I lost it :hissy: Used to wear it all the time! I'm sorry you didn't sleep very well last night! At least now your on mat leave and can snooze whenever you want :D I hope everything goes well with your sisters scan today :D It's great that your parents will be able to spend time with your niece before coming here and spending time with Peanut! How was aquanatal hun? Hope you had fun :D xx

Laurie, I cant believe they told you to get checked at your local hospital! Her name wasnt Mary was it? I've been on the phone to one of them and she was awful and her name is Mary... She better not be on duty when I drop! I wont be impressed! It was nice of that woman to walk you into the birthing centre though and it was nice of those men to help you with your car :) It's not very often people are like that any more! I'm thinking of giving up altogether on mw's until I'm 40 weeks...Not sure Mike would be too impressed though... I wish I knew where to start on a birth plan... My mw hasnt mentioned anything about one with me so I figured I would wing it lol..Either that or steal Donna's :rofl: Hmmm DIY sweep sounds tempting, but I cant even put on my own shoes let alone reach up there :rofl: xx

Maya, I went out for my snow walk earlier. The 1st attempt turned into a Tesco walk though :D I did look sweet in my mothers rose wellies :rofl: Mike took som pics that he's going to upload later. Not sure what the quality will be like though as it was dark! I do have a new bump pic though that I'll post once I've finished this GIGANTIC post :D You'll have to excuse the flab and Evie marks :blush: Banoffee pie sounds so yummy! How did yours turn out? Hope you don't get any more odd moments where you feel like fainting... Thats never good :hugs: xx

Dee, I sooooo need to book an appointment to get my hair done, but the rate I'm going I'll probably leave it til after LO's born! How are you today anyways mrs? Good I hope! Harley behaving? Glad he's finally dropped a bit too hun :D :hugs: xx

Charlotte, I'm sorry to hear you werent feeling too good earlier hun :hugs: Hope you're feeling much better now! Midwives are rubbish today... It seems we're all having problems with them :( If you need more bottles, home bargains are doing Tommee Tippee closer to nature bottles really cheap at the moment. Its 2 bottles for 2quid.... Bargain! I've gone OTT on everything for LO, but I figured it will all get used eventually either by us or her grandparents :D xx

Paula, how are you hun? Did that cleaning kick anything off? 

Kelly, I'm sorry the waxing didnt do anything hun, but fingers crossed your little fella will make his own way here soon! Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight than you did last night :hugs: 

Sammie, congratulations on Allison's arrival :D See, we told you, you could do it :hugs: Cant wait to see her xxx

Daddy to be, congratulations on the arrival of Liam :D Hope mum and baby are both doing well :D 

Goddess25, youre not the only one thats waiting for their nesting instinct to kick in... I'm pretty sure mines non-existent at the moment lol! Hope it arrives soon :hugs: 

Maddi, how are you hun! Not long til Riley's here :headspin: xxx

Right... I think I covered everyone/everything lol! If I've missed anyone I'm really sorry! Lots of love to you all :hugs:

Todays been good :D I was a bit down earlier, but after going for my snow walk with Spikey Mikey and then going to see my mum, I've cheered up lots :D I'm bloody knackered now though and my hips and back are soooo achy! I'm so ready for bed now! 

Anyway... Bump pic... Lets try and upload it shall we! xxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

37 week bump :D Excuse the flab girls! She's dropped a bit. Can you see? xx
 



Attached Files:







Bump ) 002.jpg
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## charlotteb24

awww your bump is adorable! :cloud9: 
Heres mine at 38 weeks:
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/10/000/009/JKnZXFfMnK8LdJLiBhhyklE14ZMclsD6_lg.jpg

Midwives have been poop to us all dee you are right! has been one of those days i think! ironically i have only been under this midwife for 4 weeks! i moved house and before that it was even worse! the practise midwife only saw me twice at the surgery, all the other appts were with locum ones! so never had any consistancy! think its a common thing though!

Very best of luck with your pre op appt tmrw hun!

Thanks for the bottle tips! i think we have a home bargains in cheltenham which is only 1 town from here if i can face the bus journey i will pop over! :)

Anyway after staying awake ALL afternoon (uncommon for me!!) to wait for the non existant midwife and the atrocious nights sleep i had last night i'm gonna hit the hay!
Sweet dreams all and i hope everyone has a restful nights sleep! :hug::hugs:xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls (I THINK it's morning - it's dark out there!) I'm sitting here at 4:45am cause, you guessed it, I CAN'T SLEEP! :hissy: Oh well, will take advantage and go out to Asda now and stock up on wipes.... while the roads are so very quiet and the store will be too - perfect for the waddling penguin here! Will just have to try and have a nap later on today.

Good news - my sister's scan went brilliantly! :happydance: Baby Caitlyn is measuring 5lb 14oz at just about 34 weeks. The doctor who estimated a weight of 9 1/2 lbs last Friday for her either has no clue, or was talking about what she reckoned Caitlyn would weigh in at when she arrived. Needless to say, her bumbling caused us all a bit of concern!!! :saywhat: So Caitlyn is perfect for dates, and now my sister's own doctor wants to see her again on February 16th to discuss an induction date, unless little Caitlyn has her own ideas and comes earlier. Michelle will be 36 weeks then, so no worries about induction :)

Sal and Charlotte, your bumps are GORGEOUS! :)

Sal, I LOVE Roots - every time we go visit my family, I make sure to get myself a tshirt. I used to have a pair of hiking boots from Roots - lasted for 10 years and I wore them till they almost fell to bits, they were that comfy. Think next time we're there I'm going to have to get some Baby Roots bits for Peanut :)

Aquanatal was a lot of fun, but felt like exercise for the first time ever - guess with having the cancelled class last week, the 2 week break since the last class made me realize how much Peanut has grown! I also was embarrassed afterwards - when walking through the car park to my car, I managed to trip (probably over my own feet cause I can't see them anymore!) and fall. I'm just fine, and more importantly - so is Peanut, but my pride took a battering! :blush: I managed to land on my hands and my shins, so feel a bit bruised today, but nothing bad at all. Peanut gave me a good thump when I stood up, as if to say "THAT wasn't like you, Mummy! I was snoozing in there!" :rofl: I was just mortified that I fell over like that in front of so many people!

Right - am off to Asda now before it gets busy. I love 24-hr shopping!

:friends: Love to you all.


----------



## dippy dee

Good morning girls how are we all this morning?

Anna hun how was asda? Are you ok after your fall i don't know i think you was tierd after the exercise and decided you needed a lie down in the car park :rofl: it's ok hun you can tell us we understand :rofl:
I am so glad your sisters scan went well, i think these professionals can worry us more than need be they are all doom and gloom s well and never full of positive things. 
Hope you manage to get a nap this afternoon :hugs:

charlotte your bump is so neat i am so enviouse (sp), i hardly see my mw as i am high risk i go to the hospital each week instead to see the consultant but i saw my mw last week for the first time in 14 weeks :dohh: and i'll see her next week and that's it i think it's terrible. :hug:


Sal evie has dropped and grown your bump looks beautiful and ready to pop soon, harley is being very good at the moment but i won't say it to loud as we all know what this baby is like :rofl: And hun you can pinch mt birth plan if you want i think it'd make interesting reading for the mw's and doctors :rofl: can you imagine their faces haha.

Maya i want to see these pic i bet they look great, 

paula how are you hun?

Claire where are you hun and how are you xx

Well i'm off for my pre op see you all in a min xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Sal - Your bump is gorgeous hun, you can now rest a cup of tea on her :D I totally forgot but HAPPY FULL TERM for yesterday hun!! :happydance:

Charlotte - Your bump is also gorgeous I still just feel fat lol. Thomas seems to have dropepd a bit more too, he was 3/5ths engaged on Saturday when the MW came out. I still feel like Im walking like a penguin though!!

Insominimama - Welcoem to the world insomnibaby, can't wait to see the piccies (I am just assuming that he's her by now surely!)

Anna - Its awful when you can't sleep isn't it :( I hope you got some of those wipes from Asda lol :D I am very tempted to go and get some more tomorrow but Chris said no :(

Haven't got too much planned today. Will probably go for a walk with my cousin and her little boy this afternoon to try and encourage Thomas to make an appearance but doubt it will work! 2 of my friends are coming over tonight to get a takeaway and watch a film as Chris is at work till 9pm tonight :( With any luck this will be his last week :D


Will probably be lurking most of the morning :D xx


----------



## danni2609

Its my due date today im so excited!!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy due date Danni hun :hugs: Hope LO decides to make an appearance soon! xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls :D I'm up nice and early-ish this morning and am fed and watered an almost ready to go out and do something :D 

Charlotte, I hope you managed to sleep well last night hun! Your bump is so cute :D I love bump pics! Hope you're well this morning hun :hugs: 

Anna, I'm so glad everything went well with your sisters scan. Thats such a big difference though between 9lb and 5lb 14oz! Caitlyn is such a cute name :cloud9: I liked that for our LO, but theres a Katie in the family already and we wanted something completely different to everyone else in the family! I'm glad you had fun at aquanatal last night and I'm glad you and Peanut are ok too :hugs: I had visions of doing that all day yesterday and am a little frightened of venturing out today incase it happens... Mostly because I dont want to do any damage to LO, but also because my pride would take a bit of a hit too >.< Hope you had fun shopping in asda this morning! I LOVE 24 hour shopping too... We go late at night alot so when we go during the day we're always taken back by how busy it is :dohh: I know what you mean about comfy shoes and wearing them to death... I'm the same with my Converse and Vans! I love them! I've got Evie a tiny pair of Baby Vans... Pink and white checkered one :cloud9: Can't wait to put them on her :D You have any plans today? :hugs: 

Dee, I think I'm definitely going to steal it, just for sh*ts and giggles :D And when they ask me where I got it, I'll tell them I had it from Mystic Preg! *whispers* Hun I'm glad Harley is being good for his Mom :D He has less than 2 weeks til he's here, so lets hope he's a good little boy til then :) Good luck today hun with your pre-op :hugs: Let us know how you get on xxx

Kelly, How are you today hun? Did you sleep better last night? Hope you have fun later when you go for a walk :D Mikes in work til 10pm tonight... Fun fun fun... I'll have to think of something to do to keep my occupied... Will probably end up on here though lol xx

Happy Due Date Danni :hugs: Hopefully LO will make her entrance soon :D xx

Hope everyone else is doing well today :D I'm going to go and eat some of my pineapple in a bit then may brave it somewhere... it's really icey and slushy again, so I think I need to steal my mothers wellies again :D

Lots of love and hugs to you all :hugs: 
xxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning Sal hun :hugs:

I got off to sleep fine but woke up at 2 for the loo and when I got back in to bed I was having really strong BH until about 3.30am :( So didnt get to sleep till 3.30 and was up at 7.30am so feeling a little crappy and down taht the BH didn't amount to anything :(

I'm just about the put the washing on the airer and put the others in the tumble then might sit down and do a bit of cross stitching while listening to some music. Just bought 2 more Dr Brown bottles off ebay as we only have 4 normal sized ones the others are premmie bottles so won't be much use for very long!


----------



## claire1978

Happy due date Danni, hope its not long for u now

Big :hugs: to everyone else, Ive just popped on to say hi coz Im out visiting a friend 2day, have to go to Tescos and the bank first tho

I have been mega grumpy the last couple of days so apologies to everyone on here who has been reading my crappy posts, I am pleased to say Im am super happy today, maybe coz I found my 2 step sisters and step brother on facebook yesterday evening and was talking to my step sister that I used to be closest to all evening last night, were gonna meet up after Ive had the baby and Im settled :happydance: we lost contact about 16 years ago maybe more, I came across her by seeing her name in another friends status, she had replied to it and knew it was her straight away, I tried finding them all last year, must of been about Sept time but she only joined FB in January, its such a small world so right now Im on :cloud9:

Im glad the weather is improving too so I can go out without worrying, I feel alive 2day :wohoo:

I have a few period pain type cramps and abit of back ache since last night but not gonna get to excited yet, if anything does happen it will be a bonus

Anyway girls have a great day and I'll be back on later :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Happy due date Danni!!! :hugs:

I've been to Asda and stocked up! Got 4 of the multipacks of wipes and spent a tenner - so now have 16 packs of 72 Huggies wipes to add to the 20 or so we already had! :rofl: Think Peanut's going to have the cleanest bottom in Sunderland :rofl: It was great - no cars on the roads at 5am, and no one in the store - I'm sure I was the only customer in there! :)

Sal - I LOVE my Converse sneakers! They are soooo comfy (it's just a shame I can't do the laces up too well on my own these days LOL) When Peanut is here and we know whether we have a boy Peanut or a girl Peanut, I really would love a little pair for him/her!


----------



## pinkmummy

I know Anna I think I'm gonna go and get some on Friday even though Chris told me no :) ssshhhhhhh lol x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*whispers* He won't find out from meeee!! :)


----------



## lauriech

danni2609 said:


> Its my due date today im so excited!!!

I just came on here to wish you Happy Due Date! I will have a look at your thread in a min...how you feeling hun?

Any niggles etc?

xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning everyone! :)

Thanks for all the bump comments :) hehe bumpling is like a football and s/he is growing daily i swear it can't grow anymore and i think it sees that as a challenge!

Sal- I'm much better this morning thanks hun! got a few hours sleep last night so i am in a bit better frame of mind today! though i think i might go for another nap in a min! tend to sleep in naps rather than anything else these days! Hope you are well today too! :hugs:

Anna- Hope your grazes and bumps are feeling better this morning! i hate falling over, the ammount of people who run over to help makes it worse i swear! hope you're not too sore hun! Aquanatal sounds real good fun! my local pool does it too but i only moved to Gloucester 6 weeks ago and i'm too scared to go on my own! :blush:

Dee- Good luck today! hope everything pans out brilliantly for you! eee not long to go now! exciting stuff! As for the midwives they do my head in! STILL no phone call of explanation from mine.. will keep on at her though until i do know whats going on! 14 weeks is a long time to go without seeing yours even if you do go to the hosp every week! they take the piss!

Danni - Happy due date! hope everything starts for you today!

Dunno if i have missed anyone out on the post lol i'm still getting used to this and everyones names etc! but :hug:for everyone and i hope everyone is feeling ok today! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

OMG Anna I missed the part about you falling over?! :o are you ok what happened? :hugs: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm okay Kelly, apart from my pride being hurt :rofl: I was leaving aquanatal with the others last night, and must have tripped over my own feet (cause I can't remember what they look like anymore!) I landed on my hands and my shins - managed to protect bump completely. I have sore hands and legs today, but nothing bad at all. Peanut wasn't amused with the sudden movement, I must say - I got some thumps when I got up :rofl: All is well though!

Thank you for checking on me :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm okay Kelly, apart from my pride being hurt :rofl: I was leaving aquanatal with the others last night, and must have tripped over my own feet (cause I can't remember what they look like anymore!) I landed on my hands and my shins - managed to protect bump completely. I have sore hands and legs today, but nothing bad at all. Peanut wasn't amused with the sudden movement, I must say - I got some thumps when I got up :rofl: All is well though!
> 
> Thank you for checking on me :hugs:

Oh Anna - glad you and bump are ok! Peanut obviously decided he/she didn't like the sudden movement!!! As long as you're both ok! It's so embarrassing though isn't it! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It really is! The worst part of all of it was the sheer amount of people who came rushing over to check I was okay. I mean, it was nice of them to make sure I was and that Peanut was, but boy, talk about calling attention to yourself! :dohh:


----------



## pinkmummy

Sorry Anna but :lol: that sounds like something I would do. At least your both ok though hun :hugs: Hope the pain goes away sometime today for ya hun xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh believe me Kelly, I'm laughing at myself too! :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Anna... Sorry about your fall!! Its awfull isnt it... I always do things like that... Im such a clumsy person anyway.. Am always bumping into things!!

Hope everyones good today and still managing to waddle about! Just a quick one from me for now... Just been to MW and totally Sh*t myself as was havain a BH when she was feeling my tummy and coulnt make out where the head was, and thought baby was breech and head right up by my ribs... She was going to send me for a scan which frightened me.... And then she was looking for HB but it wouldnt find it so I pointed where it usually was and luckily there it was straight away!!! My heart skipped a few beats thats for surw!!!! 

Luckily once the tightenings stopped she managed to feel the head and baby is even further down... 2/5 I think.. SO now Im going to keep active and try and get baby out.. have another appointment for next weds where I'll be 40+1 and will discuss having a sweep if she's not here by then. I so hope she is though!!! Come on baby!!! Come on my birthday!!! Thats'll be the best present ever!!! :D So anyway... Sorry to talk about myself, but just wanted to share!!!

Will catch up with you all later. Happy due sate Danni! Hope LO comes reeeeally soon!! Lots of love to you all!! 

x x x x x

PS Gorgeous gorgeous bumps Sal and Charlotte!!! :happydance: Those babies look fully cooked to me... any more cooking and they'll start to go crispy!!! :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Glad everything was all right today Maya - yes, it would be a superb birthday present if your LO arrived! :)


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls i'm bck from my pre op and it's feeling o so real now, i had my tablets to take 1 at 10 the night before the section and 1 on the morning at 7, i did mrsa swabs :rofl: i had to do one up my nose and i of my lady bits, i mean mrsa up my nose what do they think i'm going to do sneeze on my section wound? :rofl:
I have a list of things i'm to do like use hair remover the day before on where they are going to cut, i'm to have a bath the morning of the section, no nail varnish and no jewelry, and best of all jon can come in whilst i had my spinal so i don't have a panic attack :happydance:
Jon has had his orders off of them he's been told he'll need a baby grow, vest, hat and nappy to take into theater and also no video's are allowed only cameras, best of all i found out i'm going to be the first into theater:happydance: as they will need to stabalise my blood sugars as soon as possible after so it's kind of classed as an emergency so i'll be first in at around 9 in the morning :happydance:
Well off to have my salad and then get karlum will catch up with you all later :hug:


----------



## Dizzy321

Thats great news donna! you can rest a bit easier now hun xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That's terrific news, Donna! :happydance: :hugs: Am so glad all went well today.
x


----------



## pinkmummy

That's brill news Donna hun! :D :hugs: x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, really soon the BH will turn into something more! I think Thomas is just keeping you on your toes... one day soon he'll surprise you :hugs: 

Anna, I have so many pairs of Converse! I love them...The 1st pair I had I wore until they litterally fell off my feet lol! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Converse-F...r_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1233753984&sr=8-8 I love these :D I have these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vans-Infan...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1233754030&sr=1-1 in pink for Evie with a matching hat! Cant wait for them to fit her :D 

Claire, I'm glad you're in a better mood hun :hugs: It's great that you found your step sisters on Facebook! I love Facebook... Have found so many people that I've lost contact with! Hope you have fun with your friend today hun xx

Charlotte, I think a nap is on the cards for me later! I feel a bit away with the fairies today and tiredness is the only thing I can put it down to! Glad your feeling better today hun :hugs: 

Laurie, hope you're ok too misses! Come back for a catch up soon :hugs: 

Maya, I'm glad everything went well at your appointment today...eventually! It must have been terrifying when they couldnt find the heartbeat! I had to tell the mw where Evies was at my last appointment! Glad LO is ok though :D Hopefully she will be here soon :hugs:

Dee, I'm glad everything went well today hun :hugs: I bet you cant wait now! In less than 2 weeks your little man will be here :happydance: I'm so excited for you! Hope you nejoy your salad :D xx

Paula, How are you hun? Any signs of LO? :hugs:

Right girlies, I'm gonna go out for my walk now then have a nap and will be back to catch up with you all later :D 

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Insomnibaby was born yesterday, after a blessfully uneventful C-section. It turned out that the cord was wrapped around his neck and was very short, so would have needed a section regardless. He is gorgeous (but fussy) and weighed 7lbs 6oz at birth. 

Can't wait to catch up and see how everyone is doing!


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations hun cant wait for the pics! :D I bet your on :cloud9: :D xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations insomnimama!!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Congratulations insomnimama! welcome to the world little one! i'm glad it all went well for you yesterday!

Maya - thanks hun! can you tell bumpling s/he will go crispy if s/he doesn't start moving down as i don't think s/he is convinced its time to come out yet! argghh! still only 4/5 engaged we could be here till xmas waiting for this one! 
Glad midwife managed to find everything ok in the end, what a naughty little person scaring mummy like that!! bring on the braxtons! they are so annoying they ALWAYS come on when they shouldn't! like in the middle of a supermarket, poor shop assistant thought i was going to explode there and then LOL!

Dee - i'm glad all went well with the pre op today! must have put your mind at ease knowing you are first on the list too! waiting around is such a pain in the backside! 

sal - just woke up from my nap.. how typical! bloody phone rang twice so i kept waking up! i could have killed npower and my friend who bless her, was only ringing to let me know that she was taking me to ASDA at 3pm! Hope you manage to get some rest! no running on that walk now  

caitlinsmummy - sorry i can't remember your name! i will get there eventually :) i live in my converse too! except my feet wont fit in them at the moment so have to wear simons trainers as they have no laces haha! got an all black pair which are worn to death, and a pair of maroon ones! love them!

Right! better get ready for ASDA! could be the last big food shop before bumpling appears! if i'm really lucky!
catch you all later xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

insomnimama said:


> Insomnibaby was born yesterday, after a blessfully uneventful C-section. It turned out that the cord was wrapped around his neck and was very short, so would have needed a section regardless. He is gorgeous (but fussy) and weighed 7lbs 6oz at birth.
> 
> Can't wait to catch up and see how everyone is doing!

Congratulations hun! What have you named him so I can update the thread!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Anna... Sorry about your fall!! Its awfull isnt it... I always do things like that... Im such a clumsy person anyway.. Am always bumping into things!!
> 
> Hope everyones good today and still managing to waddle about! Just a quick one from me for now... Just been to MW and totally Sh*t myself as was havain a BH when she was feeling my tummy and coulnt make out where the head was, and thought baby was breech and head right up by my ribs... She was going to send me for a scan which frightened me.... And then she was looking for HB but it wouldnt find it so I pointed where it usually was and luckily there it was straight away!!! My heart skipped a few beats thats for surw!!!!
> 
> Luckily once the tightenings stopped she managed to feel the head and baby is even further down... 2/5 I think.. SO now Im going to keep active and try and get baby out.. have another appointment for next weds where I'll be 40+1 and will discuss having a sweep if she's not here by then. I so hope she is though!!! Come on baby!!! Come on my birthday!!! Thats'll be the best present ever!!! :D So anyway... Sorry to talk about myself, but just wanted to share!!!
> 
> Will catch up with you all later. Happy due sate Danni! Hope LO comes reeeeally soon!! Lots of love to you all!!
> 
> x x x x x
> 
> PS Gorgeous gorgeous bumps Sal and Charlotte!!! :happydance: Those babies look fully cooked to me... any more cooking and they'll start to go crispy!!! :D

Oh hun....I bet you were crapping yourself this morning. Glad it went well in the end! LO is moving down!!! C'mon little one! Mummy wants the BEST 21st birthday present ever...hurry up!!!!!

Anna - how's your knees and hands now?

Sal and Charlotte - your bumps are gorgeous! Sal - your bump has definately dropped! Charlotte....you have a lovely bump - no stretchies you lucky so and so! :hissy:

Kelly - how you feeling hun? Any better?

Sal - sorry I haven't been very chatty lately....just not feeling myself. I've been really short with Simon too (poor sod!). He can't do right for doing wrong, love him! How are you? I saw your said you're on facebook....I'll send you a PM about it so I can add you!

xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Insomnimama :hugs: Hope you and LO are doing well xxx

Charlotte, I couldn't run even if I wanted to :rofl: The most I can manage is a waddle that my younger sister seems to find hilarious and insists on doing impressions of me... Little cow lol! I haven't had my nap yet... I'll get round to it... eventually... I hope! I'm bloody knackered! Hope you have fun at asda :D

Laurie, Don't appologise for not being chatty hun! I think we're all getting like it! My hormones are doing my head in now... I'm finding myself getting really down about things at the moment, which is never good! Mikes been a real sweetheart though and manages to make me smile... eventually :D I can't wait for my hormones to settle again when LO is here! Aside from all the hormones I hope you're ok hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## claire1978

Ive had a lovely day but Ive gotta go to the hospital in amin coz I havent felt bubs move much 2day, had like 3/4 movements all day, not like usual at all so hope everything is ok, wish me luck


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oooh Claire, I hope its nothing to worry about and is the calm before the storm! :hugs: Let us know how you get on! xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thinking of you Claire :hugs: Like Sal says, hope it's the start of something for you and is nothing to worry about!!
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Im not too bad thanks Laurie. Looking forward to a fwe of my girly mates coming over today to keep me company while Chris is at work :) My mum came up at about 2.15 and left at 4 just gave Cailtin her tea so chilling for an ickle bit before I get Caitlin ready for bed. Might jump in the bath before my friends turn up which will mean Caitlin will have to go into her room and play with her toys in there or watch a DVD.

Been doing my cross-stitching this afternoon, wuite happy I managed to sit and do it for so long to be honest! :D Although I am certainly suffering with my back now :( xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Claire hope everything is ok hun xx


----------



## lauriech

Good Luck Claire!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Claire i hope everything is ok i'll be thinking of you xx

Insomnimama congratulations on the new arrival, i can't wait to see pictures of insomnibaby :hugs:

Charlotte how was shopping hun? I'm glad to be going in first cause i've been worried about my diabetes and having a hypo which i hate as they make me feel terrible :cry: i can't quite take it in that i will be meeting him so soon.

Laurie hun how are you, not long now and lo's will be here and we can start to get back to normal :hugs:

kelly i hope you have a lovely girly night xx

Hello anna are you ok? have you managed to have a nap? :hug:

Sal sweetie how's your day been? :hug:

Paula where are you? i hope you are ok xx

Everyone else :hug: i hope you are all ok and babies are behaving :hug:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, hope you have a fun night in with the girls tonight :D I'm going shopping for wellies later as we're expecting 9inches of snow tonight apparently! Eeeek... Baby better not come until this weather clears lol...Something I didn't think I would be saying lol! xxx

Dee, I'm ok thanks doll! How are you hun? You had a good day? :hugs: xxx

Maddi is going in for her section tomorrow! I'm so excited for her :D After the trouble Riley gave her a few weeks back she'll finally have him here safe and sound :D Good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs: xxx

How are the rest of my lovely girlies doing? Good I hope xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm SO full!!! Chris and I made homemade chicken fajitas tonight - spicy and YUMMY.

Had a nap this morning after touring Asda and having my breakfast - did me a load of good.

Am looking forward to tomorrow; am going to the local children's centre in the morning to take part in the Bosom Buddies breastfeeding group. We were invited to join in before having our LOs as it would help us feel more comfortable once they're here and we have questions about breastfeeding. Will be nice to sit and chat with other mums, too. Then I'm going to the Metro Centre to meet a friend for lunch - Kelly, do you know Cafe Rouge? That's where she said she's taking me :)

Maddi, I'm SO excited for you sweetie!!! :wohoo: Can't wait to see photos of Riley.

Love you all :friends:
xxx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Laurie hun how are you, not long now and lo's will be here and we can start to get back to normal :hugs:

I'm fed up today! I want my LO :hissy: I've been trying so hard not to say that on here as I know we ALL want our LO's here and it get's on my nerves when people keep saying I want my LO out because at the end of the day, we're all in the same boat...BUT...because I'm updating the thread everyday, I have to keep getting messages saying 'can you update me...I've had LO'.....WELL....I WANT MY LO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

I don't even get many BH's or anything so I don't think I'll be having LO anytime soon but by my own dates, I am due today /tomorrow so I'm fed up :cry:

I just saw Sal's post saying she's in for 9 inches of snow tonight :saywhat: she lives in the town where the birthing centre is...what am I going to do if I go into labour tonight/tomorrow...aarrrrrggggghhhhhhh!!! I couldn't even get to the hospital yesterday because of the blimin snow so Simon's telling me I'll have to go to the local hospital....now I will refuse to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry...rant over! :blush: God...I can moan!

Just needed to get things off my chest cos it's nearly my time too ok!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS. Hope you're all ok! :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hope that snow doesn't materialize girls - will be worrying about you both!!! Little ones, STAY PUT!!!! :hugs:

I'm spending my evening browsing BnB and editing 120 wedding photos - photographed a colleague's wedding in September, and she finally has chosen her prints. Now I just need to get them all ready for her! Going to be busy :comp: - am hoping to get them done tonight and bring them on DVD to her at work tomorrow sometime.


----------



## charlotteb24

Back from ASDA god that place is temptation alley! haha i was very good though and only diversed from the shopping list a few times hehe! finally got 8 bottles now so if s/he arrvies i wont panic so much!

Sal - 9 inches of snow in wales?! my mum is meant to be doing her food hygeine course tmrw in Newport! recon i should tell her to cancel? don't want her getting stranded!! eek! would be sods law, she would get stranded and i would go into labour haha!

whats people got planned for tonight then? anything exciting?


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hugs: Hope that snow doesn't materialize girls - will be worrying about you both!!! Little ones, STAY PUT!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm spending my evening browsing BnB and editing 120 wedding photos - photographed a colleague's wedding in September, and she finally has chosen her prints. Now I just need to get them all ready for her! Going to be busy :comp: - am hoping to get them done tonight and bring them on DVD to her at work tomorrow sometime.

Oooo...sounds like you'll be a busy bee tonight Anna! Don't get yourself too tired though!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

charlotteb24 said:


> Back from ASDA god that place is temptation alley! haha i was very good though and only diversed from the shopping list a few times hehe! finally got 8 bottles now so if s/he arrvies i wont panic so much!
> 
> Sal - 9 inches of snow in wales?! my mum is meant to be doing her food hygeine course tmrw in Newport! recon i should tell her to cancel? don't want her getting stranded!! eek! would be sods law, she would get stranded and i would go into labour haha!
> 
> whats people got planned for tonight then? anything exciting?

I think your mum will probably be ok in Newport hun (I live in Newport). The bad snow we had the other day was in Caerphilly, not Newport. All the main roads were fine here.

Up to you though xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, Fajitas sound so good! I'm loving mexican food at the moment! I made enchiladas for lunch and they were sooooo good! Hope you have fun at the Bosom Buddies group and with your friend tomorrow! I think I'm going to try and do something with my friends soon...Feel like I havent seen them in aaaages! I hope you get all the photos sorted hun xx

Laurie, I've been told that I'm not allowed to have LO until the weather shifts... I've decided though that if I go into labour, I'm walking up to the birthing centre :rofl: If something does happen and the weather is that bad, drive to mine, then I'll walk with you to the birthing centre lol! God could you imagine that! You'd have probably had your little man before we get there! I'm sure the weather wont be as bad as they think and if LO does come today or tomorrow you'll be fine hun and wont need to go to the local hospital :hugs: xx

Charlotte, It might be worth your mother calling them up to see if they're doing it still... I know lots of schools and colleges etc are closed tomorrow...Definitely don't want her stranded if you pop lol! Glad you managed to get a few more bottles for baby :D I'm terrible when we go shopping... Theres ALWAYS something that grabs my fancy or that we don't need, but I insist we do :dohh: lol xx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Laurie, I've been told that I'm not allowed to have LO until the weather shifts... I've decided though that if I go into labour, I'm walking up to the birthing centre :rofl: If something does happen and the weather is that bad, drive to mine, then I'll walk with you to the birthing centre lol! God could you imagine that! You'd have probably had your little man before we get there! I'm sure the weather wont be as bad as they think and if LO does come today or tomorrow you'll be fine hun and wont need to go to the local hospital :hugs: xx

Do you live far from the birth centre hun? I've been told that if I go into labour, Simon won't drive me there because of what happened to me yesterday....thanks mate!!!!!!!!!!! So I said I'd call an ambulance or a taxi!!!!!!!!!!! I don't see LO arriving soon anyway so I doubt I've got anything to worry about xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I live just off from the town Centre. It would probably take me about half an hour to walk there... Its 2 minutes in the car though! My old school is further up than the hospital and used to walk there and back every day...was bloody knackering lol! Which way did you go in yesterday hun? xx


----------



## dippy dee

omg 9 inches of snow :hissy: oh well more snow ball fights :happydance: i don't belive it all girls yep we'll probably get snow but i doubt it'll be half as bad as it's made out to be.

Sorry i'm not so chatty tonight i've been a bit emotional as i've just got the car seat down and washed the covers ready for my little man but i just feel drainned, jon says he thinks i've been through so much trying to keep harley in an dhim trying to escape that now i'm safe and he's due in just over a week that it'll hiit me. I think he's right in a way xx

Love to you all :hug:


----------



## hypnorm

Afew of us Jan mums still left... :-( well over due now!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hope you don't have much longer to wait hypnorm.


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> omg 9 inches of snow :hissy: oh well more snow ball fights :happydance: i don't belive it all girls yep we'll probably get snow but i doubt it'll be half as bad as it's made out to be.
> 
> Sorry i'm not so chatty tonight i've been a bit emotional as i've just got the car seat down and washed the covers ready for my little man but i just feel drainned, jon says he thinks i've been through so much trying to keep harley in an dhim trying to escape that now i'm safe and he's due in just over a week that it'll hiit me. I think he's right in a way xx
> 
> Love to you all :hug:

Oh hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: I bet it's caught up with you....why don't you have some me time tonight/tomorrow? Spend some time making yourself feel better etc....when are you having your hair cut? Perfect opportunity!

Only a week - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's so close! xxxxxx

Hypnorm - hope something happens for you soon hun! xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Loads of love and hugs for you Donna - I think Laurie's suggestion of some "me time" for you is a great one. Pamper yourself a bit sweetie!
xxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> I live just off from the town Centre. It would probably take me about half an hour to walk there... Its 2 minutes in the car though! My old school is further up than the hospital and used to walk there and back every day...was bloody knackering lol! Which way did you go in yesterday hun? xx

Erm.....coming in from Newport (past an industrial estate) and when you can head for the town I follow signs for the hospital and the road seems to go right round the town. It goes on for ages....Get to roundabout at the top and there is a primary school on right hand side of roundabout, I turn left (if you go straight over it takes you towards the A470 to Cardiff).

Anyway, you go past a spar on left to a set of traffic lights. Straight over and that road is the road the hospital is on...up on the right!

Does that make sense? I don't know Caerphilly at all!

xxxx


----------



## claire1978

Wow u girls have chatted alot 2nite, i didnt actually read them tho coz Im quite tired, its taken it out of me 2day

I went to the hospital and had to wait half hour to be monitored, it was in the asessment centre, just 2 recliner armchairs and u sit there with the monitor on ur belly, its very cosy in there and relaxed, I nearly fell asleep, kept 4getting to press the button every time I felt a movement
It was typical tho, as soon as I was all strapped up bubs started to kick away and move, she said its common, his heart rate dipped then went really high which she said was normal and was happy with the trace so Im relieved all is ok

Thanks for ur messages, Im so tired now, been a long day, Im gonna go 2 bed very soon, might have a nice warm bath first tho

I'll chat more 2moz


----------



## Dizzy321

Hi girls, have not read through all posts, have not been online all day
but I have had a sweep at hospital today!!!!!!!!! wonder if labour will start?? 
he said its only about 30 percent sucsessful but i have my fingers crossed ( a little nervous! lol) 
has anyone had a sweep in other pregnancys before? did it work?
hope your all well 
xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

> I think your mum will probably be ok in Newport hun (I live in Newport). The bad snow we had the other day was in Caerphilly, not Newport. All the main roads were fine here.
> 
> Up to you though xxx

Ahh right cheers for that hun! shes going to see what the weather is like in the morning and decide then. Hopefully it won't materialise! How far is Marks and Spencer from the train station? so many questions!! lol!:hugs:

Aww Dee rest up hun! get hubby to wait on you hand foot and finger hehe :hugs:

Hmmm... i cant decide whether i want golden nuggets and milk or artic roll... i'm so food orientated!!

Glad everything went ok for you today claire! when i went in at 25 weeks babs was the same! no movement for hours, put the monitor on and s/he was kicking away like nobodies business!

Hope the sweep works for you paula! don't they say that they should work within 48 hours? will keep my fingers crossed!! xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Glad you're home Claire and that all is well :hugs: It's just typical though - our LOs always wait till we're strapped there being monitored before they wriggle! :rofl:

Paula - so glad you've had your sweep! Fingers crossed things move for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

did not think they would give me one, i didnt ask either lol. hope it works xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Thanks for the congrats everyone :hugs: 

Insomnibaby's name is Mateo. He is in an incubator in my room right now as he was a bit jaundinced. I have decided to supplement with formula tonight in the hopes of getting him out of there ASAP. He doesn't sleep well in there anyway he sleeps much better on my chest so I am hoping that by 11 tomorrow he will be mine again. 

Laurie it must be so frustrating to be constantly updating for others- but you are due soon- take heart! :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I love the name Mateo - it's beautiful. I hope you are home soon with him Insomnimama! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy88

congratz. i hope he gets better real soon so you two can get home.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hope Aiden makes an appearance for you soon, aidensmommy! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy88

Thanks, me too... hes being stubborn... lol


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! :hi:

Sorry I've been so rubbish at keeping up with all the chatter in here; I feel so guilty about it. I just have felt, like some of you too, a bit antisocial and emotional recently. Guess it's all part and parcel of being heavily pregnant? At any rate, I keep bursting into tears at silly things, and find myself getting upset with myself over it :rofl: I also keep hoping that I will soon stop feeling this way and be my normal self - yeah right! LOL

At long last I've finished editing wedding photos - phew! Took ages! My business partner and I took 1,000 photographs between us at the wedding back in mid-September, and it wasn't until the beginning of January that my friend finally whittled down her choices for her prints - she got it down to 120, which I think is frankly quite impressive; I couldn't have trimmed it down so much! Granted, I have all the originals for her, so she can have the rest as and when she wants - unlike a REAL photographer, I'm not charging for things like this, only got paid for my time on the day. (One day I'll be a REAL pro, though! LOL) I was determined to get them all done last night so that I could drop the DVD of images off to her today on my way to meet my friend for lunch; I felt bad making her wait any longer, and to be truthful I was concerned that Peanut would put in an appearance before I could edit photographs for her! Thankfully that didn't happen, cause goodness knows when I would have the chance to do this for her otherwise! I am thankful that the next wedding we're photographing that it's not my turn to do the editing - that joy will fall to my business partner. I just get to turn up on the day, take my photos, hand over my memory cards, and get paid :) Better still, it's not a friend's wedding, which makes it less pressure, I think.

I'm really looking forward to being out for a girly lunch today - been a while since I've done anything like that. Actually, come to think of it, I don't do girly lunches, cause I'm always stuck at work :rofl: So now I can get a taste of what it might be like to be a "lady that lunches" LOL I also desperately need to get to Mothercare to find the other half of a gift for my sister; we have wanted "I'm the Big Sister" and "I'm the Little Sister" t-shirts for her little girls, and the 2 branches of Mothercare I've been to so far are sold out of the Big Sister tops :hissy: and online they're saying they'll be back in stock in FOUR TO EIGHT WEEKS! :saywhat: I'm hoping that this last local branch might have one in stock that I can get - we've got the Little Sister one sitting here at home ready.

I'm also looking forward to meeting some local mums today at this breastfeeding group. I do feel a tiny bit awkward going before baby's even born, but I was urged to last week at our antenatal class when we were introduced to the group. I'm hoping that I will get to know enough people that when the time comes and Peanut is here and I'm breastfeeding, that I'll feel at ease enough with these women to go along and ask my questions and find support. Somehow, I think BnB is MUCH easier; you have the benefit of the semi-anonymity that the internet gives - being face-to-face is much more difficult I think when you're shy :blush: But the thought that there is a whole group of mummies who think like me is SO tempting; a local support group that I can be a part of sounds terrific as well, so I'm going to have to bite the bullet and overcome this shyness!

Right - I've rambled on long enough.... and it's only 7am! :dohh: Funny how when I have to go to work, I keep praying for a few more minutes to sleep. As soon as I'm off work - WHAM! - I can't sleep! :rofl:

Sal and Laurie, hope the snow's not too bad where you are girlies and that your LOs haven't tried to make a bid for freedom overnight (although I do hope they show up soon, just not in this weather!)

Hope you're all going to be very careful if there's snow and ice where you are (not a hint of either here, unless you count the frost on my car!)

I'll have to do a catch-up later, I'm sure! Love and :hug: to you all!
xxx


----------



## claire1978

Morning and it is all snowy here again, apparently the roads arent good :hissy: and Ive got my consultant appointment later to talk about induction and Im hoping for a sweep, might be wishful thinking

Its supposed 2 rain later so Im hoping it will help the roads but then depends on temperature coz it might make them worse, Im gonna have a paddy if I cant go :hissy:

I'll be back on soon, Im gonna try and get my son to school 2day and we are all still in our pj's :dohh:


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning!
Well were are snowed in here in snowy gloucestershire! upto 8 inches fell in some places overnight but luckily in gloucester we only had 3 so its not too bad! but 3 for a city is a lot and the locals are going mad over it! haha where i used to live in cirencester 3 was like nothing! mum said they have 4/5 inches back at their house! 

Good luck today with everything Anna! Take it the schools round by you are still open! there is like 256 schools in this county and 205 are closed! AND there is a national grit shortage and gloucestershire has ran out! eek!
Hope the breastfeeding support group welcomes you and that all of the pre-aprehansion goes away when you get there. I'm a naturally shy person too and would never do what you are doing today so best of luck with it hun!

Claire - i hope it all clears for you hun, its a pain in the backside isn't it all of this snow? trying to book an appointment with my midfwife at the moment but something tells me my surgery might be closed as the phones are just ringing and ringing!
Hopefully the temp will rise and you will be able to get there safely! i shall keep my fingers crossed for you :)

So what have people got planned for today? think i may have a lazy PJ day since the rest of gloucestershire seems to be taking the day off!

lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

insomnimama said:


> Thanks for the congrats everyone :hugs:
> 
> Insomnibaby's name is Mateo. He is in an incubator in my room right now as he was a bit jaundinced. I have decided to supplement with formula tonight in the hopes of getting him out of there ASAP. He doesn't sleep well in there anyway he sleeps much better on my chest so I am hoping that by 11 tomorrow he will be mine again.
> 
> Laurie it must be so frustrating to be constantly updating for others- but you are due soon- take heart! :hug:

Thanks hun! Just feeling a bit fed up now!

Mateo is a lovely name hun...very unique...I love different names! I hope LO can come out of the incubator soon and you can get home!

Good Luck xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies. Lots to catch up on this morning so please bear with me! Sorry if I miss anyone out. :hugs:

Firstly I hope everyone is coping ok with the weather. We have had no more snow since Monday thankfully and ours is nearly completely cleared away now :wohoo:

Had a lovely night with the girlies last night :happydance: We ended up ordering loads from the takeaway and all the left overs all in the kitchen this morning lol. Chocolate fudge cake .... mmmm it was well nice! :D 

Haven't got much planned for today. My mum and dad are picking Caitlin up this morning and I am going to clean the fridge out and finish the washing ironing etc so not really a busy day for me.

Had a bad night again last night :cry: Everytime I was turning over my back was aching so badly and cracking it even woke Chris up :cry: I think I'm gonna phone the midwife today and possibly discuss an inductin coz I really don't think I can take much more of this pain, its physically and mentally draining :cry::cry::cry:

Sal - Did you get alot of snow? They kept telling us we were gonna get loads overnight on Tuesday and we got none :saywhat: How are you doing with your back hun? :hugs:

Paula - Has your sweep worked hun? :hugs:

Maddi - Good luck today hun and hopefully you will have little Riley in your arms right now :cloud9: :hugs:

Donna - You need to go and pamper yourself hun, even if you just get your hair done, it makes such an amazing difference! :hugs: Hope you feeling better soon hunni xx

Anna - I totally know what you mean about being unsociable, but as you said, we are all feeling like that now :hugs: hunni. I hope you enjoy your lunch today hun, it's nice to meet up with the girlies you have so much fun :) Have you tried mothercare online for that T-Shirt? If it's in any of the mothercare shops round here I could get it for you and post it to you if you like hun. Let me know :hugs: It's nice that you done those photos for your friend for free and I have no doubt that they will be amazing! Chris is really into photography and loves doing photos but don't think he's going to persue it. I used to do cross stitching alot, I kinda lost interest after a while though and I keep going back to doing them months later, but these last few days I have been doing quite a lot :) Will have to take a picture and show you all :) Im doing the disney princess's for Caitlin's room.

Laurie - I know exaclty what you mean hun. I know when people post saying they are in labour or they have had the LO's I feel so jelous and think why can't it be me :cry: it's not nice I know and I am happy for them but I just want Thomas here now, I think with me it's more the pain I'm in too :(

Hopefully our LO's will be here soon hun :hugs: Rant all you like hun you need to get it all out xx

Claire - Glad that LO is ok, it's awful when they frighten us like that! Little monkeys! :muaha:

Insomnimama - That is a lovely name :) I hope that he's back home with you all real soon :hugs:

Charlotte - My name is Kelly btw :) LOL How are you today hun? :hugs:

Hypernorm - Any signs for you hun? :hugs: I seriously don't think I could cope going overdue! Did you go overdue with your first one? 

Maya - How are you hun never saw any posts from you last night, are you in labour??????

Danni - Any news from you hun??? 

I really hope I haven't missed anyone :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Morning girls! :hi:
> 
> Sorry I've been so rubbish at keeping up with all the chatter in here; I feel so guilty about it. I just have felt, like some of you too, a bit antisocial and emotional recently. Guess it's all part and parcel of being heavily pregnant? At any rate, I keep bursting into tears at silly things, and find myself getting upset with myself over it :rofl: I also keep hoping that I will soon stop feeling this way and be my normal self - yeah right! LOL
> 
> At long last I've finished editing wedding photos - phew! Took ages! My business partner and I took 1,000 photographs between us at the wedding back in mid-September, and it wasn't until the beginning of January that my friend finally whittled down her choices for her prints - she got it down to 120, which I think is frankly quite impressive; I couldn't have trimmed it down so much! Granted, I have all the originals for her, so she can have the rest as and when she wants - unlike a REAL photographer, I'm not charging for things like this, only got paid for my time on the day. (One day I'll be a REAL pro, though! LOL) I was determined to get them all done last night so that I could drop the DVD of images off to her today on my way to meet my friend for lunch; I felt bad making her wait any longer, and to be truthful I was concerned that Peanut would put in an appearance before I could edit photographs for her! Thankfully that didn't happen, cause goodness knows when I would have the chance to do this for her otherwise! I am thankful that the next wedding we're photographing that it's not my turn to do the editing - that joy will fall to my business partner. I just get to turn up on the day, take my photos, hand over my memory cards, and get paid :) Better still, it's not a friend's wedding, which makes it less pressure, I think.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to being out for a girly lunch today - been a while since I've done anything like that. Actually, come to think of it, I don't do girly lunches, cause I'm always stuck at work :rofl: So now I can get a taste of what it might be like to be a "lady that lunches" LOL I also desperately need to get to Mothercare to find the other half of a gift for my sister; we have wanted "I'm the Big Sister" and "I'm the Little Sister" t-shirts for her little girls, and the 2 branches of Mothercare I've been to so far are sold out of the Big Sister tops :hissy: and online they're saying they'll be back in stock in FOUR TO EIGHT WEEKS! :saywhat: I'm hoping that this last local branch might have one in stock that I can get - we've got the Little Sister one sitting here at home ready.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to meeting some local mums today at this breastfeeding group. I do feel a tiny bit awkward going before baby's even born, but I was urged to last week at our antenatal class when we were introduced to the group. I'm hoping that I will get to know enough people that when the time comes and Peanut is here and I'm breastfeeding, that I'll feel at ease enough with these women to go along and ask my questions and find support. Somehow, I think BnB is MUCH easier; you have the benefit of the semi-anonymity that the internet gives - being face-to-face is much more difficult I think when you're shy :blush: But the thought that there is a whole group of mummies who think like me is SO tempting; a local support group that I can be a part of sounds terrific as well, so I'm going to have to bite the bullet and overcome this shyness!
> 
> Right - I've rambled on long enough.... and it's only 7am! :dohh: Funny how when I have to go to work, I keep praying for a few more minutes to sleep. As soon as I'm off work - WHAM! - I can't sleep! :rofl:
> 
> Sal and Laurie, hope the snow's not too bad where you are girlies and that your LOs haven't tried to make a bid for freedom overnight (although I do hope they show up soon, just not in this weather!)
> 
> Hope you're all going to be very careful if there's snow and ice where you are (not a hint of either here, unless you count the frost on my car!)
> 
> I'll have to do a catch-up later, I'm sure! Love and :hug: to you all!
> xxx

There must be something in the air *or in our bellies!* as it seems like we're all feeling a bit down....not long now girls...let's try and keep each other spirits up!

I'm feeling fed up still but am going to pamper myself I think today. I wish I could get out for a girly lunch and all these classes you go to hun...sounds fab! I went on a nesting mission again last night so don't feel guilty for pampering today! I still have the inclination (sp?) to clean though!

Anna - if you lived near me I'd ask you to do photos for me....it'd be brill! Take is easy though hun - you're meant to be on Maternity Leave!

Off to update more mummies who have popped! *secretly wishes it was me!*


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Laurie - I know exaclty what you mean hun. I know when people post saying they are in labour or they have had the LO's I feel so jelous and think why can't it be me :cry: it's not nice I know and I am happy for them but I just want Thomas here now, I think with me it's more the pain I'm in too :(
> 
> Hopefully our LO's will be here soon hun :hugs: Rant all you like hun you need to get it all out xx

I don't feel jealous at all hun, it's just that according to my own dates (as I keep saying), I was due yesterday/today and nothing is happening so it's making me feel fed up! I feel like I'm overdue already and technically I'm not!

Hun if you're in that much pain, can you not make an appointment to see the mw to re-think things? Are you going to ask to be induced instead of your home birth?

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain xxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I dunno coz I really want my home birth coz I know for a fact I want no more after this one :cry: I don't want to seem like a wimp and I also don't want to let my MW's down when they have went through all the effort to rush about and get me everything I need for a home birth :cry: I just dunno what to do :cry: :cry:


----------



## Dizzy321

Kelly - no sign yet :( its my due date today!! got an appt at hospital a week today.. praying i dont need it :(


----------



## pinkmummy

paula85 said:


> Kelly - no sign yet :( its my due date today!! got an appt at hospital a week today.. praying i dont need it :(

:hugs: hun hope something happens soon. Im think Im definately going to phone the midwife today about these pains coz its seriously just take the p*** now! I can barely walk for the pain in the front of my pelvis :cry:


----------



## Dizzy321

caitlinsmummy said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - no sign yet :( its my due date today!! got an appt at hospital a week today.. praying i dont need it :(
> 
> :hugs: hun hope something happens soon. Im think Im definately going to phone the midwife today about these pains coz its seriously just take the p*** now! I can barely walk for the pain in the front of my pelvis :cry:Click to expand...

aww hun :( ring the midwife! dont hessitate thats what they are there for!
not that they will be able to do much? but you need to tell them how much pain your in :(
I can sympathise hun, SPD pain its unreal :cry: I have what feels like a big knife stuck in the front of my pubic bone for months and its just got worse :cry:
I am so big now I cant walk far at all and have been stuck in the house for litterally weeks and weeks :hissy: mainly due to the stabbing pain in my pelvis
I really hope its not much longer for you either hun...it gets soo hard towards the end :( xxx :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Girls here's a little something for you.

A mum has strengths that no one will ever know, she can handle trouble and carry heavy burdens.... She holds happiness,love, and opinions..... she smiles when she feels like screaming, she sings when she feels like crying, cries when she's happy and laughs when she's affraid.... Her love is unconditional !
There's only one thing wrong with her, she sometimes forgets what she is worth. :hugs:

Thought i'd let you all know you are all worth the world and more :hug:


----------



## charlotteb24

Kelly - hun i'm so sorry you are in so much pain :(:hugs: glad i know your name now i felt silly calling you by your username haha! It must be horrible is there literally no position you can find in which you are comfortable? What you seem to be getting at the front, i'm getting at the back but not as bad! its horrible. I really hope that if you do ring the midwife the can offer you some support and help! xxxxxx

Dee - That nearly made me blub all over the place! :cry::dohh::blush: what a lovely saying! Hope you are well today?

Paula and Laurie - sorry LO's are still staying put it must be so fustrating for you! i blame the cold weather! *shakes fist at the sky* sending you both labour vibes! and i really hope it just all of a sudden kicks off for you!

FINALLY got hold of the docs surgery this morning and booked an appt to see this midwife who didnt turn up on tuesday! at least now i know that i will definatly see her as its me going to her and not the other way around! :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Well just thought I'd let you know that I had my show about an hour ago. Wasn't too sure if it was my show or not coz it just looked like green snot (TMI) whereas with Caitlin it had bits of blood in it too. I am also getting braxton hicks every 10 minutes or so. Phoned my mw and she has said to try and keep active and to let them know if they get any worse etc.

Hopefully this is it! Im just going to walk down my mums now and go for a walk try and get things moving a bit!

Please wish me luck! Will update you all later! xx


----------



## Plumfairy

OOOOOH KELLY!!!! Yaaaay fingers crossed!! Looks like little thomas didnt like the idea of you going for an induction afterall!! :D Hope this is your turn hun!! x x x x x


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> Kelly - no sign yet :( its my due date today!! got an appt at hospital a week today.. praying i dont need it :(

Happy Due Date hun! :happydance:

Nothing is happening with me either!!!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Well just thought I'd let you know that I had my show about an hour ago. Wasn't too sure if it was my show or not coz it just looked like green snot (TMI) whereas with Caitlin it had bits of blood in it too. I am also getting braxton hicks every 10 minutes or so. Phoned my mw and she has said to try and keep active and to let them know if they get any worse etc.
> 
> Hopefully this is it! Im just going to walk down my mums now and go for a walk try and get things moving a bit!
> 
> Please wish me luck! Will update you all later! xx

Just posted on your other thread hun but GOOD LUCK! Hope this is it for you!!! Although I won't be happy if you have him before I have my LO :blush:

We're all thinking of you!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> OOOOOH KELLY!!!! Yaaaay fingers crossed!! Looks like little thomas didnt like the idea of you going for an induction afterall!! :D Hope this is your turn hun!! x x x x x

How you feeling now Maya? Any better?

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> How you feeling now Maya? Any better?
> 
> xxx

Hello Lovely! I feel abit down!! The aching up there seems to have eased abit but I feel really flat for some reason. Not had much movement today so Im getting paranoid.. Im sure all is fine, but I cant help but worry!! I just want her out safely... As we all do I know... But I just feel like its not happening and its not going to happen!! Stupid ey!!

How are you anyway hunny? Hope you're ok! x x x x x x x x x

:hug:


----------



## lauriech

lauriech said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - no sign yet :( its my due date today!! got an appt at hospital a week today.. praying i dont need it :(
> 
> Happy Due Date hun! :happydance:
> 
> Nothing is happening with me either!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yay on losing your plug hun!!! :happydance: Hope this is the start of something for you!!!

:wohoo:

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> How you feeling now Maya? Any better?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hello Lovely! I feel abit down!! The aching up there seems to have eased abit but I feel really flat for some reason. Not had much movement today so Im getting paranoid.. Im sure all is fine, but I cant help but worry!! I just want her out safely... As we all do I know... But I just feel like its not happening and its not going to happen!! Stupid ey!!
> 
> How are you anyway hunny? Hope you're ok! x x x x x x x x x
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

You know what.....I said earlier I'm not jealous of other people having their LO's - BUT NOW I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's going on? Why are we still sitting here? :cry: I thought you were going to go into labour before me too when I read your thread this morning.....

I know what you mean about feeling flat - I feel exactly the same hunny! It's not nice is it? Have you got a doppler? Maybe you could check LO's heartbeat? Have a hot or cold drink and lie down for a bit...I'm sure your little princess is just fine sweetie!

C'mon little ones..............surely it's our turn soon????!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Ooooo I just lost my plug!! no mistaking it :) never had it with Jack my waters just went with him...not sure if i should tell OH 2 come home from London or am I being silly LOL??
eeee its confusing this stuff LOL.
Oh good luck kelly, just read yr plug has gone too :D xxxx


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> Ooooo I just lost my plug!! no mistaking it :) never had it with Jack my waters just went with him...not sure if i should tell OH 2 come home from London or am I being silly LOL??
> eeee its confusing this stuff LOL.
> Oh good luck kelly, just read yr plug has gone too :D xxxx

I just posted above to say Good Luck! Maybe just keep an eye on things for a bit....have you told OH you've lost your plug yet?

xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

yeah i have told him... i just said i would let him know if i have any pains and he will come straight home..the weather is supposed to get bad again, its been snowing here all day x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> How you feeling now Maya? Any better?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hello Lovely! I feel abit down!! The aching up there seems to have eased abit but I feel really flat for some reason. Not had much movement today so Im getting paranoid.. Im sure all is fine, but I cant help but worry!! I just want her out safely... As we all do I know... But I just feel like its not happening and its not going to happen!! Stupid ey!!
> 
> How are you anyway hunny? Hope you're ok! x x x x x x x x x
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> You know what.....I said earlier I'm not jealous of other people having their LO's - BUT NOW I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's going on? Why are we still sitting here? :cry: I thought you were going to go into labour before me too when I read your thread this morning.....
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling flat - I feel exactly the same hunny! It's not nice is it? Have you got a doppler? Maybe you could check LO's heartbeat? Have a hot or cold drink and lie down for a bit...I'm sure your little princess is just fine sweetie!
> 
> C'mon little ones..............surely it's our turn soon????!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


I dont have a doppler no.. But just had 2 big glasses of water with ice and she had a little wiggle, so feeling better now! We have to keep eachother going hun! It will be our time really really soon! Im not even looking forward to my birthday because I want LO here... Plus Nathan hasn't got me anything so I feel like I cant be bothered!!! He left it too late and now hasnt got me anything!! I said he can get me something after, but its just not the same!!! :cry: I know it will be a lovely birthday though because my mums here and she always does it special, but still!! 

x x x x x


----------



## danni2609

No news here still going!! Been walking round the shops but still nothing. Good luck paula and caitlinsmummy!!!


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> yeah i have told him... i just said i would let him know if i have any pains and he will come straight home..the weather is supposed to get bad again, its been snowing here all day x

What's the weather like in London? If you'd feel better then ask him to come home but it could be days before you go into labour (as people have said - not that I know?). Is there someone else who can take you to hospital just in case OH doesn't get back in time?

Ooooo....exciting stuff! I'm so jealous now! :blush:

Good Luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

danni2609 said:


> No news here still going!! Been walking round the shops but still nothing. Good luck paula and caitlinsmummy!!!

Oh hun....here's some more labour dust for you.........

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Plumfairy

SURELY MY BUN IS DONE?!!!


https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC10276.jpg


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> SURELY MY BUN IS DONE?!!!
> 
> 
> https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC10276.jpg

You have such a lovely bump - now I'm not just jealous of all these mummies in labour, I'm jealous of your gorgeous stretch mark free bump too :cry: I'm carrying my LO sooooo low and that's where the stretchies are.....and they're getting so bad...it's not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

I was going to pamper myself today but so far I haven't at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God I'm feeling sorry for myself!

Glad LO has had a wriggle hun! I would've leant you my doppler but you're just a bit too far away :hugs: It would've taken me hours to get to you!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Ive got them on my thighs now... So Im no longer strectchmark free!! :hissy: 

Yes it would have taken ages.. Especially in this "terrible weather"... the whole country has come to a bloomin standstill!!! Haha!! 

x x x


----------



## Dizzy321

lauriech said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i have told him... i just said i would let him know if i have any pains and he will come straight home..the weather is supposed to get bad again, its been snowing here all day x
> 
> What's the weather like in London? If you'd feel better then ask him to come home but it could be days before you go into labour (as people have said - not that I know?). Is there someone else who can take you to hospital just in case OH doesn't get back in time?
> 
> Ooooo....exciting stuff! I'm so jealous now! :blush:
> 
> Good Luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

He said the weather is ok there but the snow is coming his way...I dont want to ask him to come home just yet like you say it could be days still, I'm just on my own and have noone else to get me to the hospital, would have to get a taxi lol.I need to chill i think lol. Thanks hun...xxxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

WOW gorgeous bump plumfairy!!!!!!!! defo fully cooked baba in there :) xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Good luck paula and kelly!! hope it all starts kicking off for you both :) xxx

Maya your bump is beautiful!! definatly not much more room in there surely?! you sound like you have the same as me, no stretches on your tummy but are getting them down your thighs by any chance? I've got them all over my bum, and the backs of my legs as far down as the backs of my knee caps! i dunno which is worse!!

Hope we all have the babs soon i think we are all becoming a bit deflated now :( i know i am! hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Paula fingers crossed the show is a sign of things to come xx

Kelly good luck sweetie fingers crossed little thomas will be here very soon.

Laurie sweetie it will be your turn very soon mystic preg just knows you will have your lo in your arms very soon. :hugs:

Maya hun how are you feeling now, i love your bump i wish mine was like that but yep i think you are fully cooked big hugs sweetie xx

Danni :hug: and :dust: for you sweetie.

Well girls we picked karlum up and then went for a snow ball fight up the park for an hour which was fun :rofl:
Sorry for feeling down yesterday i must seem a right moaner to you girls, i spent a bit of me time today and did a bit of poetry etc which is how i love to relax and also did a thing called 25 reasons i owe my mother :rofl: i'll post it in a bit as it is really long.
I get my hair done tomorrow dinner time so there's a bit of pampering as well for myself.
I've had enough of ebay and have been ripped off for £25.00 so i am not a happy bunny, paypal say it'll take 40 days to look into it so i'm not holding my breath :cry:

If i have missed any of you off then i'm sorry xx


----------



## Dizzy321

oh charlotte, i have stretch marks on my bum too :( how awful are they!!! i have got tonnes on my belly to but they dont bother me one little bit, but on my bum :( look awful!!! yuk x


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Paula fingers crossed the show is a sign of things to come xx
> 
> Kelly good luck sweetie fingers crossed little thomas will be here very soon.
> 
> Laurie sweetie it will be your turn very soon mystic preg just knows you will have your lo in your arms very soon. :hugs:
> 
> Maya hun how are you feeling now, i love your bump i wish mine was like that but yep i think you are fully cooked big hugs sweetie xx
> 
> Danni :hug: and :dust: for you sweetie.
> 
> Well girls we picked karlum up and then went for a snow ball fight up the park for an hour which was fun :rofl:
> Sorry for feeling down yesterday i must seem a right moaner to you girls, i spent a bit of me time today and did a bit of poetry etc which is how i love to relax and also did a thing called 25 reasons i owe my mother :rofl: i'll post it in a bit as it is really long.
> I get my hair done tomorrow dinner time so there's a bit of pampering as well for myself.
> I've had enough of ebay and have been ripped off for £25.00 so i am not a happy bunny, paypal say it'll take 40 days to look into it so i'm not holding my breath :cry:
> 
> If i have missed any of you off then i'm sorry xx

But soon could be weeks away :cry: I just haven't got any symptoms at all - nada! :hissy: Simon just came in from work and said....you're gonna have to be induced, I can see it! Thanks babe....way to go to make me feel better!!!!!

Are you feeling better today Donna? I bet you're really looking forward to getting your hair done too! We have to see pics, ok!!!!!!!!!!! No excuses...bet it'll look lush!

I've just text Kelly to see if there's any news! I'll let you know if she replies.

You wanna see my seriously low bump girls? It's no where near as nice as Maya's mind!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon girls :D Hope you're all ok! I cant believe two of you lucky so and so's might be in labour and that Maddi has had her baby... I wonder who's next?? 

Really hope this is it for you Paula and Kelly and I REALLY hope its not long for you Maya and Laurie. You two have to be next surely :hugs:

Welcome to the world Riley :D I'm not sure if its been mentioned but he was born this morning weighing 7lb 2oz and both Mum and baby are doing well! Congratulations hun :hugs: 

I'll be back on later for a proper catch up! I'm not feeling too good today so I'm gonna go see my mum and have a moan to her :D

Speak to you all later xxx


----------



## lauriech

My bump - 39+3 (although I think it's 40+0/40+1).....



I'm still very jealous of Maya's bump! :blush:

*Edit* - just text Kelly and she think's it may be a false alarm as the BH's have slowed right up but she says she'll let us know! Fingers crossed they start again! xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> My bump - 39+3 (although I think it's 40+0/40+1).....
> 
> View attachment 11956
> 
> 
> I'm still very jealous of Maya's bump! :blush:
> 
> *Edit* - just text Kelly and she think's it may be a false alarm as the BH's have slowed right up but she says she'll let us know! Fingers crossed they start again! xxx

Laurie your bump is bootiful! :D Definatly ready to pop! Gorgeous gorgeous!! :cloud9: Are you gettin many BH? Aaaw poor Kelly... hope its not a false alarm and Thomas comes soon for her... Although really should wait her turn and we should be next.. :happydance: Only joking Kelly... Hope he's on his way x x x x x


----------



## claire1978

Hi all,

_ve just read all the pages since this morning

Paula - good that uve lost ur plug, looks like ur sweep may of worked, u never know u may have ur baby by 2moz at this rate 

Caitlinsmummy - hope this is it for u but I remember someone else saying that they had a green snot like clump and their midwife said it wasnt the plug but it may be different with u especially as ur having pains regularly too, keep us updated 

Maya - ur bump looks well and truly cooked, I have the line that u have above ur belly button to under ur boobs and did u used to have a peircing coz I did and my belly button looks quite like urs but I think my bump is abit smaller than urs, hope ur not feeling too down, this babies know how to make us wait dont they, if ur worried about reduced movements give ur hosp a ring, better to get checked out than to worry

Sorry if Ive missed anyone out, there was so many pages to read, I cant keep up,  to everyone

Well I have seen my consultant today, they wouldnt give me a sweep  but I have booked an appointment for next week at my drs surgery and hopefully she will do one for me, fingers crossed 
I have my induction booked in for 18th Feb which feels like so long away, I will be 12 days over by then but I am really hoping I wont need it
I have told hubby that from 2nite we have to start our own eviction procedure for our little lad so we are gonna try  every night, even tho I really dont want to  but if it works then Im all for it
Baby is now 2/5ths engaged so slowly moving further down, he is also not back to back anymore, still not in a brilliant position but better than the last couple of weeks and the consultant had a feel of my tummy and she thinks he is about 6lb now , Im quite happy with that considering 4 weeks ago the growth scan estimated 6lb 3oz, she doesnt think hes that big so Im hoping she is right, she seemed confident
So all in all quite a good appointment at the hospital, Im quite happy at the mo _


----------



## Plumfairy

claire1978 said:


> Maya - ur bump looks well and truly cooked, I have the line that u have above ur belly button to under ur boobs and did u used to have a peircing coz I did and my belly button looks quite like urs but I think my bump is abit smaller than urs, hope ur not feeling too down, this babies know how to make us wait dont they, if ur worried about reduced movements give ur hosp a ring, better to get checked out than to worry

Yes I used to have it pierced... Its awfull because the skin where the piercing was looks all red and yuk now! Oh well!! Im sure I wont care one little bit when Ive got my beautiful bundle! Glad everything went well with MW and that baby is down and no longer back to back. My MW said my baby was back to back yesterday, but Im sure she moves all the time! Hopefully you wont need to be induced and the :sex: will do the trick! 

x x x


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs: laurie trust me the bump is not going to last weeks, and as for men well they say the worst of things, jon's favorite thing to call me is fatty :cry:
ignore him hun it's a man thing :hug: As for my hair i'm dreading it as it's so radical for me to go short and jon loves my long hair but it has to go, 
https://beauty.about.com/od/hairstylephotogalleries/ss/roundfa_8.htm
i'm hving it like this wether they do it like this is another thing.

Congrats maddi and welcome to the world riley i can't wait to see pictures of him and read all about it. x

Sal my hunny bee how are you you know where i am if you need to moan i'm the queen of moaners so don't worry, i hope you are ok :hugs:

Paula how are you now hun any more happening, i hope so i know how excited you are to meet your lo :hug:

Claire i'm glad lo is heading down in the right position unlike harley who tries escaping through my hip :dohh:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good luck Kelly and Paula!!!!! Really hope this is it for you both and you're cuddling your LOs soon! :hugs:

Just got home from a lovely day out - delivered the DVD of photos safe and sound, which was a BIG relief - it's been weighing on my mind the past few weeks. Mooched around the MetroCentre for a couple of hours too; got a little sleeping bag for Peanut and a book for me :) Then had a lovely long lunch with my friend and her little girl, who's 12 weeks old. She then gave us a baby box that she had added some clothes to for us, all neutral stuff like a bathrobe and snowsuits :)

I'm tired now, but was all worth it. Tomorrow is appt at the physio dept to get my TENS machine, and then my 38 week check at the MW.

:hugs: to you all.
xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

wow! lotsa posts hehe!

paula - i actually wish my stretch marks had been all on my tummy and not all down my bum and the back of my legs, this gonna sound really vain but i tend to cover my tummy up in the summer when i got swimming and stuff with a tankini top and have like hot pants on so all i'm gonna see now is stretch marks! cringe!! the little babs will SO be worth it though and plus they are love lines :) or thats what i keep on telling myself to make me feel better!!

I've never had the guts to have my belly pierced.. its the shape of the needle they use which makes me cringe! had my ears done loads of times and my nose but my belly i don't think i could cope with! did you all hgave to take them out? of have you managed to keep a pregnancy bar in them?

c'mon babies!!! argh!! if i go to the midwfie appointment tomorrow and bumpling is still only 4/5 and she says i'm gonna be late i think i will break down in tears there and then!! i REALLY hope they all decide to come out soon! xxx


----------



## dippy dee

1- my mother taught me to appreciate a job well done - if you are going to kill each other do it outside Ive just finished cleaning.

2- my mother taught me religion - you had better pray that comes out the carpet.

3- my mother taught me about time travel - if you dont straighten up Im going to knock you into next week.

4- My mother taught me logic - because I said so thats why.

5- my mother taught me more logic - if you fall and break your neck youre not coming shopping with me.

6- my mother taught me fore sight - make sure you wear clean undies in case youre in an accident.

7- my mother taught me irony - keep crying and Ill give you something to cry about.

8- my mother taught me the science of osmosis - shut your mouth and eat your supper.

9- my mother taught me about contortionism - will you look at the dirt on the back of your neck

10- my mother taught me about stamina - you sit there till all your sprouts have gone.

11- my mother taught me about weather - this room looks like a tornado went through it.

12 - my mother taught me about hypocrisy - if Ive told you once Ive told you a million times dont exagerate 

13- My mother taught me about the circle of life - I bought you into this world and I can take you out.

14- my mother taught me about behaviour modification - stop acting like your father.

15- my mother taught me about envy - there are less fortunate kids in this world who dont have wonderful parents like us.
16- my mother taught me about anticipation - just you wait until we get home.

17- my mother taught me about receiving - you are going to get it when we get home.

18- my mother taught me about medical science - if you keep pulling that face itll stick like it.

19- my mother taught me telepathy - put your jumper on dont you think I know when you are cold.

20- my mother taught me humour - when that lawn mower cuts your toes off dont come running to me.

21- my mother taught me to become an adult - If you dont eat your veg youll never grow up.

22- my mother taught me about my roots - shut that door behind you do you think you were born in a barn?

23- my mother taught me about genetics - Youre just like your father.

24- my mother taught me wisdom - When you get to my age youll understand.

25- And my favorite mother taught me justice - One day youll have kids and I hope they turn out just like you.


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> :hugs: laurie trust me the bump is not going to last weeks, and as for men well they say the worst of things, jon's favorite thing to call me is fatty :cry:
> ignore him hun it's a man thing :hug: As for my hair i'm dreading it as it's so radical for me to go short and jon loves my long hair but it has to go,
> https://beauty.about.com/od/hairstylephotogalleries/ss/roundfa_8.htm
> i'm hving it like this wether they do it like this is another thing.
> 
> Congrats maddi and welcome to the world riley i can't wait to see pictures of him and read all about it. x
> 
> Sal my hunny bee how are you you know where i am if you need to moan i'm the queen of moaners so don't worry, i hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> Paula how are you now hun any more happening, i hope so i know how excited you are to meet your lo :hug:
> 
> Claire i'm glad lo is heading down in the right position unlike harley who tries escaping through my hip :dohh:

Oh hun I remember you showing us this pic before - it's lush! Really hope it comes out like that! Good Luck hun - bet it'll be lovely! Are you having any highlights etc?

Oh I'm used to it with Simon...he continually says I'm 'strong like bull' in a Spanish accent or something like that!!!!!! I now just think it's funny! :dohh:

Just to let you all know, Kelly has been advised to have a bath and go to bed as things might happen over night for her. I'll keep you all updated!

Let's all keep our fingers crossed for her *although slightly jealous* :blush:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Donna that hair style is gorgeous! i would love to be brave enough to get all my long hair chopped off! u have to post pics!! :D
not sure really?..having mild period pains but no more show or anything much? 
right im off to get me fish n chips mmm
xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

paula period cramps are good hun it could well be early labour, enjoy your fish and chips xx

Laurie strong as bull is good, jon would say i am back end of bull :rofl: I'm not having any colours etc on my hair i'm going to wait until after harley is born as i once dyed my hair in a previous pregnancy and my hair went pink instead of blonde :dohh::blush: so i think i'll play it safe and wait, then i can get it done once harley is born and that will be another treat for me.
How's the bouncing on the ball going? I'd never heard of it until i joined bnb :dohh: my eldest is 15 and back then we were told to walk and stay up right as much as possible and that was it there was none of this other stuff lol.


----------



## pinkmummy

Well just updated, MW said to have tea have a bath and go to bed as things may proper start in the night. Still getting tightenings but they not regular so not too sure. Will keep Laurie updated about what is happening xx


----------



## dippy dee

good luck kelly wishing you all the best for tonight xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Good luck Kelly!!!!!

Paula, hope something happens for you too sweetie :hug:

Donna, I LOVE that hairstyle - you will look SO glamourous and beautiful! Hope we get to see piccies, misses! :friends:

Mmmm... I have just been a PIG and eaten a (whole) pizza from Pizza Hut :blush: YUM


----------



## dippy dee

Anna i was just thinking of you, look what i found on ebay xx https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Canadian-Roo...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oooh Donna! That's SO sweet!!!! I've bookmarked it to show Chris :) :) :) thank you sweetie.


----------



## dippy dee

Anna just the 1 pizza? That's no pig that's normal now if you'd said 2 or 3 then ok i'd of said blame pregnancy but hey what's 1 pizza?


----------



## dippy dee

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Oooh Donna! That's SO sweet!!!! I've bookmarked it to show Chris :) :) :) thank you sweetie.

You're welcome hun they do roots shoes as well for boys and cute girl ones as well, i just typed in roots and there was loads :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've just shown them to my mom :) She loves them too. Shame their stuff is so expensive to buy in store....


----------



## Dizzy321

good luck kelly...this waiting/wondering game is strange. hope it happens for both of us tonite xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Good luck kelly! hope it materializes! (prob spelt that wrong!!) :hugs: xxxx

I almost feel rude saying this since i have only been on here like... 3 days but ive just had more of a show, only a little bit but there was no blood in it. And for the past 30mins irreguar strong tightenings across my bump. Might this be it?! its just come out of nowhere literally! :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Anna i know what you mean about them being expensive that's why i love ebay as lo's grow out of clothes so quickly it's a shame to spend so much so ebay is nice and cheap.
Paula fingers crossed for you hun xx
It's quiet on here tonight or is it just me? I'm off to bed in a bit as my ankles are killing me and click every time i move them x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes, it's quiet tonight - I know I'm not very chatty cause I'm tired from being out all day. I think I might have an early-ish night and hope I sleep better than I have been.

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

charlotteb24 said:


> Good luck kelly! hope it materializes! (prob spelt that wrong!!) :hugs: xxxx
> 
> I almost feel rude saying this since i have only been on here like... 3 days but ive just had more of a show, only a little bit but there was no blood in it. And for the past 30mins irreguar strong tightenings across my bump. Might this be it?! its just come out of nowhere literally! :blush:

3 days wow it feels like you've always been here hun, fingers crossed for you as well.
Right lo's i want to see atr least 3 announcements(sp) in the morning and a big one from maya saying it's her b'day and she's in pain :rofl: what a thing to wish for :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

My gosh theres certainly alot of shows happening tonight girlies...!! :D This is goooooood!! I havent had a show but Im getting regular sharp pains in my cervix and also tightenings in my tum... Its all go!!! Surely ONE of us will have our little one tomorrow atleast???!!!! 

Dont feel rude charlotte.. Thats what we're here for, to share these things! Good job really... Im sure my OH wouldnt want to know 99% of the stuff I write on here hahaha!! x x x


----------



## Dizzy321

wow good luck charlotte!! hope something happens for you too!!
thank you donna :hugs: get yourself to bed and relax :) I'm on my laptop in bed :) waiting for OH to arrive home :happydance::happydance:
Jack is fast asleep tucked up :) he will be soo excited to see his daddy in the morning :cloud9:
xxxx:hug:


----------



## Plumfairy

Donna Thats exactly what I want for my Bday!!! PAIN!!! Dont care about anything else... Just want to feel some cervical action going on hahahahah!!! Having a little bit as we speak but it keeps dying off again!!! Sorry I havent been too chatty tonight... I cant wait to see your new do though... Its lguna be ush! I'd be tempted to go for something like that! Looks sooooo sleek and sexiieeeee!! :) x x x x

*EDIT* ITS GUNA BE LUSH NOT USH!!! Sorry.. cant spell!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

OHH plumfairy! hope something happens for you too!!!! :D xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good luck Charlotte! :hugs: Feels like you've always been here and a part of things sweetie!!!

Maya - I really hope you're in pain tomorrow :rofl: Want your LO to arrive on your birthday :happydance:

Paula - I've got my fingers crossed for you, and I can just imagine Jack's face when he sees his daddy! :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

Lots of cramps etc going on 2nite, how exciting, hope something happens for someone 2nite, theres lots to choose from

Ive been having a few sharp like pressure feelings down below and mild cramps, Im not getting excited, I havent had any feelings like this for quite a few days so hopefully my little lad is starting to gear up on making an appearance soon

Im so tired 2nite, think its bedtime at 10pm when my prog finishes


----------



## charlotteb24

ooooh!! we are all popping at the same time!! haha! thanks maya, dee & Anna! hehe i just wish i'd found this board sooner really! :hugs:

One thing i'm a bit concerned about is that these tightenings all of a sudden i can't feel baby wriggling. Is that normal? do thing all go quiet on the movement front when things start to happen? If not then i will give delivery a call lol! oh no scrap that i can feel him/her a little bit now! talk about panic! :dohh:

Just had to rush round and finish packing my hospital bag! LOL! think its too late to be worrying about a birth plan?! :rofl:

:hug: hope this is it for at least one of us!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

charlotteb24 said:


> ooooh!! we are all popping at the same time!! haha! thanks maya, dee & Anna! hehe i just wish i'd found this board sooner really! :hugs:
> 
> One thing i'm a bit concerned about is that these tightenings all of a sudden i can't feel baby wriggling. Is that normal? do thing all go quiet on the movement front when things start to happen? If not then i will give delivery a call lol! oh no scrap that i can feel him/her a little bit now! talk about panic! :dohh:
> 
> Just had to rush round and finish packing my hospital bag! LOL! think its too late to be worrying about a birth plan?! :rofl:
> 
> :hug: hope this is it for at least one of us!! xxxxxxxxx

I've felt alot less movement lately what with these braxton hicks etc, but so long as you feel 10 a day then its supposed to be ok. It seems they cant really move when the tightenings happen... My tummy literally feels like its got a rock in it when that happens so you're probably ok... As for birth plan... I did an online one... Very easy.. Just do a google search for an online birth plan and you should find one. :D x x x


----------



## charlotteb24

aww Cheers Maya, ive def felt more than ten in total today and s/hes just had a small wriggle but these bladdy braxtons are masking most of it at the moment! not that i'm complaining!

Little one better pop out for you tmrw that would be so awesome sharing your birthday with her! My OH and his eldest son share the same birthday! he had him on his 18th brithday too, really nice :)

Thanks to paula for your well wishings too sorry hun i just read back again and realised i'd forgotten to read half a page of posts!:hugs:

Right i shall see what i can find on the birth plan front! i'm wide awake now, been alseep nearly all day literally had no enegery and now i have too much LOL! :happydance: though i have hardly any concentration so this could be interesting.


----------



## Plumfairy

https://www.birthplan.com/

This is the one I used... But I then copied into a word doc and edited it to add the specific things I wanted in it.

x x


----------



## charlotteb24

Thanks hun! xxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Well, it's 2am and I'm up again :cry: Just can't get comfy to sleep. I'm tired though... will make a mug of raspberry leaf tea and curl up in my glider chair with a book till I feel a bit more relaxed I think. Just didn't want my tossing and turning to keep Chris up.

Here's hoping I can get some sleep before my appointments this afternoon!

Oh, and there's now an inch or two of snow on the ground here - typical! LOL

xxx


----------



## claralouise

Good luck Feb mummys :dust::dust: i hated my last few weeks now i miss it so much, how weird lol
you will all soon have your babies though
louxx


----------



## dippy dee

Happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday to you.
Happy 21st birthday dear maya
happy birthday to you 

love you xx


----------



## danni2609

Morning ladies hows everyone feeling today? I woke up at 6 with bad pains every 3-4 mins so had a hot bath seems to of eased off again we will see if it starts up again im gunna get on my ball in a minute and eat a pineapple haha


----------



## dippy dee

Anna did you manage to get back to sleep sweetie? You be careful going out in the snow luckily it's going here now and it can stay gone as much as i think it's lovely it's a bloody hinderance when it's here.

Maya i hope you are giving birth to little evie as we speak hun, have a beautiful birthday and just think of that extre card you'll get next year with the words MOMMY written across it. xx

charlotte how are you my sweet? How's the pains? I'm thinking of you hun xx

Claire any more happening yet hun? fingers crossed for you.

Paula how are you babe? 

Laurie any signs yet? I think you're going to be a silent one no build up just alll of the sudden lo will be on the way xx

Sal are you ok?

Danni get walking hun or get some music on and dance labour pains on xx

Well as for me my old friend morning sickness is back so i'm spending more time than ever in the bathroom :cry: Jon's dropping karlum offt o school this morning so i can finish doing down stairs and what little washing i have, my sil came round with some cardigans etc last night so i've given them a wash as she smokes and omg i've never noticed how much nicotine hangs on things until last night as these tiny cute things stank and were nearly in the bin.
Hope you all have a lovely day i'll be on until dinner when i'm off for my hair to be chopped. :hug:


----------



## Dizzy321

Morning everyone....Well my pains did not turn into anything exciting last night :( :( :( in fact I had a really nice sleep for the first time in weeks!!!!!!.... you will go before me danni 

HAPPY 21ST BIRTHDAY MAYA!1!! have a nice day xxxxxxx


----------



## aidensmommy88

So Im going crazy now... lol where is my baby at? i keep asking myself...did he get lost in there? lol


----------



## dippy dee

aidensmommy88 said:


> So Im going crazy now... lol where is my baby at? i keep asking myself...did he get lost in there? lol

Hun he's probably all comfortable in there i wish i could curl up somewhere comfortable n not come out till the snow had gone :rofl:
Fingers crossed he'll be out soon for you :hug:


----------



## aidensmommy88

yeah, I told the hubby if the baby doesnt come out soon... i might crawl up in there with him and join him lol


----------



## danni2609

I shall be doing the labour dance hehe! Anyone care to join me? First we need a song to get these babys to COME ON OUT!!!!!!!!!LOL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM1HNG0_hBQ


----------



## lauriech

Morning Girls!

Sorry I haven't had time to read through the thread yet but just wanted to say hello!

Donna - hope you enjoy being pampered today!

Maya - 
*Happy 21st Birthday to You,
Happy 21st Birthday to You,
Happy 21st Birthday to Maya,
Happy Birthday to You!
 ​*

PS. Kelly is still having tightenings but has not got any further so she is going to ask for a mw to come out and check her over....she thinks she may be in very early labour...will keep you all updated!

xxxxx


----------



## lauriech

danni2609 said:


> I shall be doing the labour dance hehe! Anyone care to join me? First we need a song to get these babys to COME ON OUT!!!!!!!!!LOL
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM1HNG0_hBQ

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

How you feeling today hun?

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Good choice danni, mind if i sit this 1 out? mr harley isn't allowed out until next week at the earliest, come on girls i'm going to judge you on the dancing.
Let strictly preggo dancing begin............


----------



## pookies24feb09

*Happy Birthday Maya xxx* Really hope little one turns up for you today :hugs: 

Hope you're all good girls :hugs: 
xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Sal how are you hun? xx


----------



## danni2609

Im achy and grouchy haha no change there though lol!! She has to arrive soon else she will be the size of a baby elephant haha


----------



## aidensmommy88

:hissy:i had a nightmare he was gunna be in there till he was 18...:rofl::hissy:


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning!

Well.. very much like Paula has said mine came to nothing as well :( irregular pains stopped about 1.30am, lost 2 reasonable sized bits of show or at least what i think were show and then by 3am was tucked up fast asleep! meh...! though i do think baby has finally dropped a bit as my lungs feel a bit more free!! so not all bad! sorry it didn't happen for you Paula! :hugs:

LMAO Danni god i wish i had the energy to dance.. last night i would have joined you instantly haha i had too much god knows where thats all gone!

Happy 21st Birthday Maya!! xxxxx:hug:

Hope you have an awesome day chick! lets hope thing start moving for you today! :happydance:

So my challenge for the day today is going to be getting to this bloomin' midwives appointment! in the past 2 hours 5 inches of snow has fallen and i have to walk to the doctors to see the midwife at 11.30 ish! :hissy: Have to go though because i really want to know whats going on in there and how likely it is that baby will be coming out in the next few days. Simon is due to work in the next town tonight and if the snows bad tmrw morning/this evening he will get stranded and i have no other family in Gloucester to come and look after me whilst i give birth :cry: just a little bit worried!!

Anna - be careful out there hun on the way to your appointments!! if its anything like it is out here then its treacherous! 

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danni2609

charlotte hope ur LO wants to come out once daddys back id be petrified if rob left me now though! Least if u go to see midwife u will know how things are progressing and whether its likely baby will appear over the weekend! Take care in that snow though!
Aidansmommy im with u on that dream ive been thinking the same thing:rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

Aww thanks Danni! :) its ironic really, we live on site at the hospital as we both work for gloucestershire NHS however he is working in Cheltenham tonight and we don't drive so its all public transport we relie on to get out and about! The last 3 nights hes worked over here and nothing has happened!! so typical!!

LOL aww the mind is an amazing thing! can you imagine trying to carry an 18 year old in your tummy?! OUCH!! 
I had the most vivid one yet last night, we brought our baby daughter home (we're on team yellow but it was a girl for some reason) put her in the moses basket, went to get a bottle and came back to find she'd turned into a doll! =O!!


----------



## claire1978

Morning everyone

Danni - hope things start up again for u

Kelly - u never know u could be in early labour, fingers crossed for u, let us know what the mideife says

Charlotte - shame the pains etc stopped, these little devils know how to get us excited then disappoint us :dohh:

Paula - theres still time yet, ur pains might come back

Anna - hope u fell bak to sleep in the end and are ok now

Aidensmommy and laurie - ur times will come, they cant stay in our tummies forever

Maya - Happy 21st Birthday, hope ur little girl makes an appearance for ur bday, have a good day 2day :hugs:

Well its my due date today and Im still here :hissy:, I was feeling abit crampy last night but slept quite well, still waking now and again for the loo and after getting dead leg and having to turn over :dohh:
I got up this am and went to the loo, came downstairs, made myself a coffee and after 10 mins I felt abit 'wet' down there so went to the loo and had quite alot of discharge sort of mixed with what I think was abit of my plug which Ive been losing for weeks now, I then had a period type pain which travelled to my back and seem to last forever, thought it might be something starting but hasnt amounted to anything else, for about an hour later I felt abit crampy but nothing to get excited about
Im gonna get off my butt in a mo and do housework, dont want to do loads tho, not really in the mood for cleaning and I did loads last week, Ive also got shopping being delivered between 11am - 1pm if they get here coz the poxy snow although it is raining now, weird weather. If shopping doesnt come I havent got any lunch :hissy:, just noticed I have another crampy pain, think I might have to dance around when doing housework :happydance:

I'll be back on later :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

claire1978 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Danni - hope things start up again for u
> 
> Kelly - u never know u could be in early labour, fingers crossed for u, let us know what the mideife says
> 
> Charlotte - shame the pains etc stopped, these little devils know how to get us excited then disappoint us :dohh:
> 
> Paula - theres still time yet, ur pains might come back
> 
> Anna - hope u fell bak to sleep in the end and are ok now
> 
> Aidensmommy and laurie - ur times will come, they cant stay in our tummies forever
> 
> Maya - Happy 21st Birthday, hope ur little girl makes an appearance for ur bday, have a good day 2day :hugs:
> 
> Well its my due date today and Im still here :hissy:, I was feeling abit crampy last night but slept quite well, still waking now and again for the loo and after getting dead leg and having to turn over :dohh:
> I got up this am and went to the loo, came downstairs, made myself a coffee and after 10 mins I felt abit 'wet' down there so went to the loo and had quite alot of discharge sort of mixed with what I think was abit of my plug which Ive been losing for weeks now, I then had a period type pain which travelled to my back and seem to last forever, thought it might be something starting but hasnt amounted to anything else, for about an hour later I felt abit crampy but nothing to get excited about
> Im gonna get off my butt in a mo and do housework, dont want to do loads tho, not really in the mood for cleaning and I did loads last week, Ive also got shopping being delivered between 11am - 1pm if they get here coz the poxy snow although it is raining now, weird weather. If shopping doesnt come I havent got any lunch :hissy:, just noticed I have another crampy pain, think I might have to dance around when doing housework :happydance:
> 
> I'll be back on later :hugs:

*Happy Due Date to You,
Happy Due Date to You,
Happy Due Date dear Claire,
Happy Due Date to You!

​*


----------



## aidensmommy88

oh but he can try to stay in there for 18 yrs... ill go in myself and get him lol. Investigate how warm and snug it actually is in there. 


Sounds like some good signs claire! Good luck


----------



## charlotteb24

Claire, they sure do!! looks like you might be in for something now though!! lets hope if you keep moving it will get things started for you! haha pregnancy must be the only time you wish pain on people!! 

Shame we can't remember what it was like in there or we may never have come out at all!! the human race would have come to a stand still by now!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*Happy 21st birthday to you,
Happy 21st birthday to you,
Happy 21st birthday, dear Maya
Happy 21st birthday to you!*
:cake: :wohoo: :cake: :wohoo:
:hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:

Have a wonderful, wonderful day sweetie - hope LO makes an appearance for you!
xxxx​


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning girls! I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself this morning - managed to drop off to a light doze around 7am and have just gotten up cause need to eat and get ready for my appointments today - no way I'm missing them!

Fortunately, there's only about an inch of snow on the ground, and the sun's out so it's melting; by the time we have to leave the house, it may be almost all gone.

Wonder what the MW will do today - think it will actually BE anything at 38wks or is it just going to be the normal feeling of bump and listening to heartbeat and checking my BP and urine and that's it? :hissy:


----------



## Dizzy321

Ha ha just been thinking girls...you watch me have to go to my consultant appt at hospital next wednesday and they book me in for a c-section on friday the 13th :dohh: valentines day (that i would not mind) or my 24th birthday :rofl:

Gutted I asked Peter to come home last night now :cry: everyday hes at home before I have the baby is a day less he will spend with us and the new baby when she decides to come :( I sooo thought something would have started by now.


----------



## xxxjayxxx

hey everyone :)

well just out of hospitl with my astma! so they gave me a sweep which was bloody agony :( getting induced on thursday tho :) so will have him 10 days early :)

xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello everyone!

Anna - aww i hate it when i'm awake all night and i have to be somewhere the next day! hope the appointments go ok for you today! Glad the snow is melting a bit for you too, it is here as well which is good! make sure you get some rest this avo hun you will be knackered otherwise! :sleep::hugs:

Paula - Sounds like the same scenario i have with my OH, hes booked the leave off as annual leave rather than SSP as its the only way we can afford to do it! Sorry he will have to spend 1 day less with you all now :( these little ones are really naughty at false starts aren't they?!:hugs:

Jay - oooh! 10 days early :) exciting news hun! hope the asthma isn't too bad for you! must be really sore at times, especally if little one is high up like mine has been for the past 3 weeks or more! best of luck with it all! ouch! sweeps are something i hadn't thought about! sorry you had to go through that and i hope it works for you! :hugs:

Well, managed to get to my MW appointment and all is well :)! Been suffering from high BP, protein and swelling so they have been keeping a real close eye on me the last fortnight. Today however BP lowest its been in weeks 130/70, no protein AND no swelling =D shes convinced that last night was definatly a show and has booked me in for an appt on tuesday however she is convinced baby will be here over the weekend! :happydance: i REALLY hope she is right! bit more positive about it all now!
:hug:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> Ha ha just been thinking girls...you watch me have to go to my consultant appt at hospital next wednesday and they book me in for a c-section on friday the 13th :dohh: valentines day (that i would not mind) or my 24th birthday :rofl:
> 
> Gutted I asked Peter to come home last night now :cry: everyday hes at home before I have the baby is a day less he will spend with us and the new baby when she decides to come :( I sooo thought something would have started by now.

How you feeling now hun?

xxx


----------



## Deeper Blue

I haven't had chance to come on here in ages but just wanted to say a big Congratulations!!!! to all the new feb mummies!!!! WOOHOO!!!! :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We're back from our appts. Got my TENS machine and we know how to use it now, so that's a relief :)

MW did the ordinary stuff - BP 140/82 which is higher than it has been but she says there is no need for worry as she thinks that's entirely normal for late pregnancy. Urine clear, no swelling other than my fingers (still can't wear my engagment or wedding rings :cry: ) measuring 39cm at 38wks and baby still head down just at the rim of my pelvis - so still not engaged. I get the distinct impression that Peanut isn't in any hurry to come out! :rofl:

I don't go back to the MW now until 2 weeks from today - that's the DAY before our due date!!!!! I thought I would be seeing her weekly at this stage, but she just says cause all is so well she's not concerned..... so this could potentially have been the last MW appt...... if Peanut comes early, that is. Looks like we're tentatively pencilled in to have her come round between 10am and 12pm on Wednesday to go through a birth plan with us.... so at least we know that might actually happen now. She says she'll call around 9am on Wednesday to let us know for sure.

I am utterly exhausted now, so apologies for not playing catch-up. I'm such a lousy Feb Mummy these days :cry: Think I'm going to try lying down now - I've had virtually no sleep and am running on empty; must be practice, eh?

xxxxx to you all.


----------



## Dizzy321

lauriech said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha just been thinking girls...you watch me have to go to my consultant appt at hospital next wednesday and they book me in for a c-section on friday the 13th :dohh: valentines day (that i would not mind) or my 24th birthday :rofl:
> 
> Gutted I asked Peter to come home last night now :cry: everyday hes at home before I have the baby is a day less he will spend with us and the new baby when she decides to come :( I sooo thought something would have started by now.
> 
> How you feeling now hun?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hi hun, feeling ok thanks, quite cheery considering lol. well i lost loads more plug today..everytime i go the loo and wipe its there and getting slight period pains nothing much. hope it happens soon. how are you feeling?? xxx


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha just been thinking girls...you watch me have to go to my consultant appt at hospital next wednesday and they book me in for a c-section on friday the 13th :dohh: valentines day (that i would not mind) or my 24th birthday :rofl:
> 
> Gutted I asked Peter to come home last night now :cry: everyday hes at home before I have the baby is a day less he will spend with us and the new baby when she decides to come :( I sooo thought something would have started by now.
> 
> How you feeling now hun?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, feeling ok thanks, quite cheery considering lol. well i lost loads more plug today..everytime i go the loo and wipe its there and getting slight period pains nothing much. hope it happens soon. how are you feeling?? xxxClick to expand...

I feel fine tbh....getting tightenings/BH's whatever they are but they don't hurt. I had been losing bits of my plug for the last month but it's totally stopped now :shrug: What's going on? I keep getting sharp pains in my cervix like bubs is pushing right down but I get that now and again. Apart from these things (oh and going to number 2 a lot! :blush:) nothing is happening at all :dohh: C'mon Bambino!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> We're back from our appts. Got my TENS machine and we know how to use it now, so that's a relief :)
> 
> MW did the ordinary stuff - BP 140/82 which is higher than it has been but she says there is no need for worry as she thinks that's entirely normal for late pregnancy. Urine clear, no swelling other than my fingers (still can't wear my engagment or wedding rings :cry: ) measuring 39cm at 38wks and baby still head down just at the rim of my pelvis - so still not engaged. I get the distinct impression that Peanut isn't in any hurry to come out! :rofl:
> 
> I don't go back to the MW now until 2 weeks from today - that's the DAY before our due date!!!!! I thought I would be seeing her weekly at this stage, but she just says cause all is so well she's not concerned..... so this could potentially have been the last MW appt...... if Peanut comes early, that is. Looks like we're tentatively pencilled in to have her come round between 10am and 12pm on Wednesday to go through a birth plan with us.... so at least we know that might actually happen now. She says she'll call around 9am on Wednesday to let us know for sure.
> 
> I am utterly exhausted now, so apologies for not playing catch-up. I'm such a lousy Feb Mummy these days :cry: Think I'm going to try lying down now - I've had virtually no sleep and am running on empty; must be practice, eh?
> 
> xxxxx to you all.

Hi Anna! :hi:

Sorry we haven't spoke much lately! And sorry to hear you are soo tired and not sleeping well.....think you should start taking it a bit easier hun! 

It's brill that you do all these things but I have no idea how at this late stage?

Glad all was well with the mw hun but you need to rest more often ok! 

I know I sound like a nag but please :hugs:

Catch up when you're next online...enjoy your kip!

xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Hi Girls...again!

Been texting Kelly on and off today. She's still in the same phase of early labour (her mw says she is) and pretty stuck there I think....so....she's been told to get a good s**g, he he!

She's fine apart from the waiting! Fed up a little I think but trying to keep her spirits up!

I will keep you updated! If nothing more happens before tomorrow she'll be on here to update you but if not and she progresses, I'll be updating you all!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls well i had it done, it didn't go how i wanted it but io love how it has gone i'm going to get jon to do a picture before work if he will.
Love to you all xx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Hi girls well i had it done, it didn't go how i wanted it but io love how it has gone i'm going to get jon to do a picture before work if he will.
> Love to you all xx

Ooooo...I'm so excited to see your new hair cut hun!!!!

Just gonna go and make tea and hope to come back to see your lovely new style!

xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi well it doesn't look as good in a pic as i've not straightened it yet and jon is terrible at doing pics :dohh: so here's me looking terrible just look at my skin :blush: there'e also my 35+3 week picture and jack showing off his bump as well and also his cheesey smile. xx
 



Attached Files:







camera pics 172.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 10









camera pics 176.jpg
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 7









camera pics 173.jpg
File size: 88.1 KB
Views: 9









camera pics 174.jpg
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 4









camera pics 175.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Donna, you look FAB! :hugs: Love the haircut :)

Ooh, hope this is it for you Paula, Laurie and Kelly!!!!!! I'm getting SO excited to think that in a couple of weeks, give or take, we'll be cuddling our Peanut.

Gosh, this Feb Mummy business is exciting stuff! :wohoo:

I feel better now - have managed to get a solid 2 hours sleep :) :) :)


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Hi well it doesn't look as good in a pic as i've not straightened it yet and jon is terrible at doing pics :dohh: so here's me looking terrible just look at my skin :blush: there'e also my 35+3 week picture and jack showing off his bump as well and also his cheesey smile. xx

Awwww...Donna, I love your hair!!!! It looks gorgeous and Jack is a little cutie!!!! How cute showing off his 'bump'!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Donna, you look FAB! :hugs: Love the haircut :)
> 
> Ooh, hope this is it for you Paula, Laurie and Kelly!!!!!! I'm getting SO excited to think that in a couple of weeks, give or take, we'll be cuddling our Peanut.
> 
> Gosh, this Feb Mummy business is exciting stuff! :wohoo:
> 
> I feel better now - have managed to get a solid 2 hours sleep :) :) :)

Hun nothing is happening for me at all! I wish it was :hissy:

Glad you're feeling a bit better - wish I could say I was excited but I'm not....why is my baby too comfy in my tummy???!!!!

xxx


----------



## louise1302

donna your hair looks ace

hope everyone is keeping well

im fed up and super grouchy today oh cant do anything right, no sign of baby can tell hes male lol a lazy llittle sod

think i might just go and lock myself in the bathroom for a long hot soak woth a nice lush bath bomb
xx


----------



## dippy dee

Louise he really is being naughty, i think he'll be the same day as jack now you watch we'll be texting each other saying we've had them at the same time lol

laurie jack cries if i don't take a picture of his harley in his tummy, he loves his bump. We have had to buy him a doll and dolls pram for when harley arrives so to save me some explaining asw to why my lo has arrived and his hasn't lol. Are you having any more pains etc i so hope it's your turn soon :hugs:

Kelly i hope you are keeping busy in the bedroom, strange the 1 thing that makes them is the same thing to get them out :hugs: Thanks for the texts my phone is fully charged so good luck hun :hugs:

Paule, claire and charlotte any more pains, plug loss etc :hug:

I am so bored at the moment and yet i can't sit still it's like i've ants in my pants hehe also my itching has gotten terrible so it looks like i need my meds upping or something.

Hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

Heya Donna!
Lovely hair doo hun! really looks good! loving jacks harvey bump hehe what a cheeky little chap :) 

No more pains here but lost a bit more plug in the bath! midwife today seems to recon little one will make an appearance by tuesday. She said she wouldn't be suprised to see me in delivery over the weekend and i am holding her to that LOL!!

Kelly - hope babs makes an appearance for you real soon hun! lots of love xxxx

Finding it a struggle to eat tonight gah i go from eating excessive amounts yesterday, to not feeling like food at all today! anyone else find that?

xxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

THANKYOU MY BEAUTIFUL FEBRUARY MUMMIES FOR ALL THE BIRTHDAY WISHES AND ESPECIALLY LAURIE FOR STARTING A WHOLE HAPPY BIRTHDAY THREAD JUST FOR ME!! IM SUCH A LUCKY GIRL! :cloud9:

WILL CATCH UP PROPERLY TOMORROW GIRLS... BIG LOVE AND LOTS OF LABOUR DUST TO THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE NOW WELL AND TRUELY READY TO MEET YOUR LITTLE ONES.. 

X X X X X X X X X​


----------



## danni2609

charlotteb24 said:


> Heya Donna!
> Lovely hair doo hun! really looks good! loving jacks harvey bump hehe what a cheeky little chap :)
> 
> No more pains here but lost a bit more plug in the bath! midwife today seems to recon little one will make an appearance by tuesday. She said she wouldn't be suprised to see me in delivery over the weekend and i am holding her to that LOL!!

What made u midwife say that? Mine couldnt tell me how long til she will arrive!


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh danni you still here..thought I would log on and read that you were in labour! any news?? x

Donna, your hair looks fab! and lovely bump! Jack is a cutie! :hugs:

Well I have been loosing more plug today :) but its not pink today, just clear! but hope its all good signs....getting a few odd pains nothing to write home about though :( 

Just about to have my chicken kabab with chillis now. Jack is all tucked up...been making dora cakes all day with him lol and I am shattered and got a headache. Hope I manage to sleep as well as I did last night! 

hope everyone is good? :hug:


----------



## danni2609

yep still here losing lots of plug too and still got the pains just not as bad so im not getting too excited just gonna ride it out and see how things go! Least they arent completely gone this time though:)


----------



## lauriech

danni2609 said:


> charlotteb24 said:
> 
> 
> Heya Donna!
> Lovely hair doo hun! really looks good! loving jacks harvey bump hehe what a cheeky little chap :)
> 
> No more pains here but lost a bit more plug in the bath! midwife today seems to recon little one will make an appearance by tuesday. She said she wouldn't be suprised to see me in delivery over the weekend and i am holding her to that LOL!!
> 
> What made u midwife say that? Mine couldnt tell me how long til she will arrive!Click to expand...

I was wondering the same!


----------



## claire1978

Hi all,

Theres so much going on here at the mo, Ive had so much discharge today, not plug tho, its clear and I have felt very wet down below, I have been getting tingly like sensation again, it feels very odd and bubs really seems to be pushing down, plus the fact I can hardly walk, one coz my pubic bones hurt and my back canes, not sure if something is progressing or its where Ive been active and doing housework, what do u girls think?


----------



## danni2609

probably a bit of both hun!! Theres a few of us having all the same things happening funny if we all go into to labour at the same time


----------



## claire1978

Well Im gonna go and tidy up now and then me and hubby are going to :sex: 2nite, see if anything will get moving

I'll be back on in the morning, good luck to any of u that have pains/go into labour etc :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Paula there's only 2 months apart from our 2 jacks birthdays how cute although he was 14 weeks early so it's all wierd.

Well girls i've just had a long soak in the bath and washed my hair and now i can't remember how she did it when i was in there lol.

Good luck girls i hope you all start tonight, night night, sweet dreams xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Gosh donna 14 weeks early..that must have been hard bless him! my cousin was born at 27 weeks and I know how tough that was. aww our two Jacks are close in age :)
Im off to bed too...nite nite xxx
good luck girls lets hope at least one of us goes into labour tonite!


----------



## dippy dee

It was a trying time paule trust me he's still having troubles e.g he has cronic lung disease and is on o2 every now and again he also has a hole in the heart and a valve missing in his heart as well, he's daf in one ear and has a sphincter (sp) in his bowels so passing number 2's are excruciating for him but jack will be jack and he refuses to let anything get to him xx

Night night xx


----------



## dippy dee

OMG jon just got in from work and some one has hit our car :hissy: god knows what the damage is but i'm going to see in the morning, i am now not a happy chappy :cry: luckily jon is ok he's just angry.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Girlies, I hope everyone is ok! 

Tomorrow I'm going to stop lurking, catch up and be a good Feb Mummy, I promise! 

Lots of love and hugs to you all 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

lauriech said:


> danni2609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlotteb24 said:
> 
> 
> Heya Donna!
> Lovely hair doo hun! really looks good! loving jacks harvey bump hehe what a cheeky little chap :)
> 
> No more pains here but lost a bit more plug in the bath! midwife today seems to recon little one will make an appearance by tuesday. She said she wouldn't be suprised to see me in delivery over the weekend and i am holding her to that LOL!!
> 
> What made u midwife say that? Mine couldnt tell me how long til she will arrive!Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same!Click to expand...

I have NO idea! i dunno if she said it to jeer me along or not. She in a nutshell said baby is now 3/5 and won't engage anymore until i go into labour because my stomach muscles are too tight, apparently the contractions will be what push baby further down.
She commented on my urine too which has gone from dark like apple juice to light and straw coloured in the space of 6 days, i dunno whether it was something she found in that? she seemed really encouraged by it.
She also said everything which was back to normal, i.e. my BP, protein in urine and swelling has all gone, and that can be a sign of things to come.
I really am holding onto her words to be honest! if it happens its happens i'm just going by what she said! will be gutted now if it doesn't happen but there we go!

I'm convinced it was something she found in my urine sample.. maybe it had waters mixed in with it? she never gives me straight answers in medical terms which is fustrating!! will ask her when i see her on monday as i have a home visit with her if baby isn't here.


----------



## pinkmummy

Omg ... it has just taken me 30 minutes to sit and read through all the posts since Thursday night! Thats really bad ladies! Really bad! :rofl:

Well Im still here unfortunately :( Still getting tightenings on and off every now and then but nothing regular! As Laurie said MW said I am in early labour and to have a good old s**g to het things going ... pity I fell asleep when i got in though :blush: Will see waht today brings ;)

Going shopping today and going to go for a walk see if I can get Thomas to shift his butt!

Hope you are all ok, up early again with this stupid SPD :cry: Its really starting to take its toll on me :( Think I may phone the MW later today and see if any of them are round the area in the next few days and talk to them about the SPD and sciatica coz it's really getting too me :( Im up every hour with it and then I can't get back to sleep either :( And coedine don't even help with it now :cry:

I know its late but happy birthday maya hun :hugs:

So it doesn't look like any of more of us Feb mummies have 'popped' just yet :hugs to all of those who are stuck in early stages of labour like me :( Its awful never knowing if the next tightening could be a real contraction :(

:hugs: to all of those who are fed up and want their LO's here, it will be soon :hugs:

Not in a very chatty mood as I'm knackered and fed up so just thought I'd update you. If anything changes while I am out I will let my text buddies know so they can update you :) xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sending you lots of love and :hug: - thinking of you Kelly.
xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning!
Hope everyone is well!

Aww kelly sorry things still arent moving for you! i hope it all kicks off very soon! fingers crossed you can get hold of a midwife to chat things though! :hugs: xxxxxxx

Whats everyone got planned for today then? We've got the step kids from 11am and i'm already exhausted! LOL this could be a fun weekend! the closer its been getting to the due date, the less i've been able to do with them, feel a bit guilty really but theres not much i can do about it!

Anyone else had any progression over night? xxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Morning Girls!

Hope you're all ok! 

Kelly - sorry to hear things are still not progressing....fingers crossed hun! 

Morning Anna - how are you today hun? Hope you have a quieter day planned? Did you sleep ok?

Danni - any news?

Sal - you've been quiet...are you ok Sweetie? How was the snow with you? Did you get your wellies?

Two days to go and I still feel like nothing is happening with me! I tried the whole 'prodding' thing last night (my cervix that is...sorry TMI :blush:) and :sex: but neither seemed to do anything :dohh: Oh well!!!! I did lose a little more plug this morning but that's nothing!!!!!

I don't think my LO is going to make an entrance on his due date somehow - let alone get here in time for the first Welsh Rugby game on Sunday...ha ha!

Have a good day girls!

xxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I agree with Kelly! You ladies can really talk Lol! 

How are you all today? 

Dee, I cant believe someone hit your car! Is there much damage? Hope you're good today hun :hugs: 

Kelly, I'm sorry to hear your SPD was playing up hun! Hope you manage to sleep better tonight :hugs: Fingers crossed things will progress a little more for you tonight hun xx

Charlotte, I cant believe your midwife thinks that you may have LO over the weekend! Thats a bit mad! Just think, this time on monday you could be Mummy :D 

Paula, I hope things start moving for you too hun! Its been a day or two now since the last Feb Baby arrived. I think it's about time theres another :D 

Maya, How are you hun? I really hope you had a good birthday yesterday! Any signs of LO :hugs: 

Danni, Is your little girl showing any more signs of coming? Really hope its not long for you :hugs: 

Claire, I hope doing the deed got things moving for you! It's so scary now, so many of you are due to go any time now... I still feel like I'm lagging behind :rofl: 

Laurie, How are you hun? The snow was non existant lol... But I did get my wellies :D Now all I need is the snow :rofl: Any signs of LO? :hugs: 

Anna, How are you doll? Hope you and peanut are good :hugs: 

I've not been on here much the past couple of days. I've been lurking though to make sure you're all ok :D I think I've decided to give up on Evies eviction already! I'm in the frame of mind now where she'll come when she's ready... Not only that I couldnt even manage to rub the clary sage oil in and apart from that theres not much I can do! I'm feeling quite sad about not having her tucked up in there for much longer too, so I'm going to make the most of that I think :D Mike and I bought the cot for the baby last night :happydance: We said we were going to wait until she was a couple of months old, but I think we both got a bit excited about it so ordered it :D I'm going shopping today for bumpers and quilts etc :headspin: 

What have you all got planned for today? 

Lots of love and :hugs: 
xxxxxxx


----------



## danni2609

im still here pains died down again she is definately teasing me! Im gunna go for a long walk later see if that helps at all! Good luck to all the overdue ladies and all the others nearly due a baby has to give in in the end!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I hope your walk does something for you hun! These babies are being very naughty! A friend of mine had her show and contractions on tuesday morning and she's still waiting to go into labour :dohh: Hope you're not waiting too much longer :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Morning girls, no baby or labour for me either :( but loadsss more plug and mild low period pains, nothing regular or not tigtenings, just a dull pain...when will things happen... the anticipation is getting to me a bit now. wish i had not asked peter to come home now :( but i do feel loads more settled and comfy with him here and sleep loads better :) plus he is helping with cooking and housework.

not sure what to do today...im sick of sitting around the house :( but then again my pelvis hurts and cant walk far at all without giving up. so its probably mr twisters soft play with jack or might go visit my aunties 8 week old baby to make me all happy and excited :) last seen him at 3 weeks old and hes soo cute

good luck to all mummies who are waiting for something to happen xxxx


----------



## Angelface

morning girls. 

hope something happens for u soon paula, i know im getting annoyed with waiting now!!

i've just hit SINGLE DIGITS!!!!

Take some pics of ur aunts baby to keep us all going!! xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

CONGRATS ON SINGLE DIGITS ANGELFACE!!

thanks hun, if i visit i will defo take some piccys of him to keep us all going, he is sooo adorable!! xx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Laurie, How are you hun? The snow was non existant lol... But I did get my wellies :D Now all I need is the snow :rofl: Any signs of LO? :hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx

No signs at all I don't think....had a bit of a prod around last night and :sex: but did sod all apart from cause some more plug to come away this morning (so nothing really)!

I get sharp pains in my cervix and pressure in my bum and some BH's but nothing that says to me I'm going into labour anytime soon!!!! Seeing as I have two days til my due date, I think I'll be going overdue!!!! :dohh:

Think I'm going to start making plans for everyday now to see if that coaxes little one out!!!!! I was thinking about scaring my little man into coming into the world for the first Welsh Rugby game tomorrow afternoon! He certainly isn't going to make it for the first English one this afternoon and his Daddy won't like it if I mention the England Team, he he! 

Danni and Paula - really hope something starts for you soon as you're overdue....keep us updated girls!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls! :hugs:

Hope we have another Feb baby soon - it's been almost unusually quiet for us lot on the baby front the past few days; we'll have to put that to rights! Come on babies, let's get a move on! :happydance:

Another bad night's sleep for me, I'm afraid. Managed to get to bed around 12:30am, but Peanut had me up EVERY hour for a wee -- I finally gave up trying to sleep around 5:30am :hissy: I'm so tired now, but am trying to look at this as training for Peanut's arrival :rofl: Figure my chances of a full night's sleep are over for the foreseeable future, so might as well start adapting, right? LOL

Nothing doing here today - just a day in and trying to relax. I think that curling up with a book later on is about as adventurous as I'll get. If I can manage it with Chris's help, I might climb in and out of the bath, too :rofl: Better alert Greenpeace first, so they don't report me as a beached whale (cause it's what I feel like these days).

There are absolutely no signs of an imminent arrival for Peanut -- not engaged (head fully palpable at the brim of my pelvis), no show, no period-like cramps, no plug, nothing.... so I guess I might be a March mummy :rofl: Like Sal, I think Peanut will just come when he/she is ready, and I want to make the most of the little time I have left with him/her inside me and try to enjoy it --- cause I will SO miss my bump.

Love you all, you wonderful girls! Don't know what I would do without you all, by the way!!! :friends:
xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I cant believe how many of us are either overdue already or are heading that way!! This is beyond a joke!! Whats going on??!!!!!! :hissy: x x x


----------



## Dizzy321

I know hun :( my cheery mood the last few day has just flown out the window and I'm back to being emotional again :cry::cry: dont think its going to happen for me and I will be in for a section next week sometime :cry:


----------



## dippy dee

Paula there's still time yet hun i have everything crossed for you.

Maya hun how are you? Did you get loads of lovely things for your birthday?

Sal the car isn't to bad thankyou i think the other driver came off worse :dohh: What colour cot did you get hun? How's the bedding shopping go?

Kelly hun how are you? I don't m,ean pains either as i bet everyone is asking you that i mean how are you? How's caitlin is she being good for her mommy?

Charlotte fingers crossed your mw is right and that lo appears this weekend.

Danni have you had any more signs hun?

Claire how's the eviction going?

Laurie hun don't lose heart my sweetie if you are loosing your plug then you are starting to open up and dialate so although it takes time and there's no pain you are actually having things happen and get ready :hugs:


Angel face :happydance: single digits :happydance:

Anna it sounds like harley and peanut have the same idea as i was up constantly last night needing a wee, our bathroom is down stairs so i nodded off on the sofa in the end as i was sick of going up and down the stairs :cry:
I hope you have a lovely relaxing time today :hug:

love to you all xx


----------



## charlotteb24

I hope everyone has a restful day! especally if you didn't sleep too well! I dunno if anyone else find this but i tend to sleep awful at night, most nights but if i go and have a nap during the day for a good 2 hours i will sleep like a log! lol! nevermind!

Still waiting for the troublesome 2 to arrive here so making the most of the quiet before they come bursting in and madness takes over! 

**edit** as i wrote that they arrived LOL! nevermind!

Hope anyone who is still having twinges kicks off real soon for you! keep jumping around! 

Probs be on later, all depends on what we end up doing with charlie today as he is 5 and very much likes being the centre of attention, bless him and of course, why not? 

Take care! xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Im fed up hun :( Im just sick, Caitlin was being a little bugger earlier :( We went to Tesco and went to Pizza Hut affterwardsa nd all she did was carry on coz she was tired :( So we had to rush our dinner and get home so she could go to sleep :cry: 

My back is killing :( Going to phone the midwife and see if she can come out to see me as I'm feeling really low at the moment.

Thanks for asking hun, sorry I haven't said much but Im not feeling in a chatty mood :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> Maya hun how are you? Did you get loads of lovely things for your birthday?
> love to you all xx

Yes thankyou Hunny! I had a fab day and thankyou! Of course I was sort of hoping baby might show up but that didnt happen... But Im feeling positive... She will be here so soon! :D Sorry I havent written for ages... Rubbish about your car!!! Just typical isn't it!! Grrr!! Your hair looks totally fab by the way. I bet it'll be alot easier to manage now.. And your boy is such a sweetheart bless him! :cloud9: How are you feeling anyway hun? x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: for you Kelly.

and for everyone else, of course! xxx


----------



## danni2609

Im totally fed up walked for an hr and a half and had a few pains while out but as soon as i get home zilch again! I really hope something happens tonight i cant bear it any longer im such a horrible person at he minute and keep crying too:cry:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: hun I know exactly what you mean :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

can i join the early labour gang please?


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> can i join the early labour gang please?

You're not in labour are you???? xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Donna, are you in labour sweetie?? :hugs:

We're so chuffed - won an ebay auction for a Mamas & Papas moses basket, bedding and stand that is only about a 5 minute drive from home :happydance: Cost £100 new - we got it for £22!!! :wohoo: Just going to pay for it and email the seller; hopefully we can collect it soon!

My cousin has started off the family tradition of predicting baby's day and time of birth, sex and weight.... so exciting!! She reckons:

Februrary 16th, 2009 at 5:30AM
Boy, 8lbs 11oz

We'll see! :)


----------



## claire1978

dippy dee said:


> can i join the early labour gang please?

So whats happening for u then?

Ive been having period type pains but nothng regular, sometimes it can be quite constant, Im just gonna be patient and ride it out now, Im not gonna be as impatient now, Im actually hoping he decides to arrive on Tuesday 10th as that is my hubbies dads bday (his dad died when he was 14) so I know that day would be extra special to him

We didnt do the deed last night, we were both so tired and fell asleep 

My kids are driving me mad 2day, they just cant seem to get on at the mo :hissy:, they get up too early, dont have enough sleep and then are grumpy, I am bringing their reward charts back in to tackle their behaviour b4 i go mad and lose all my hair :dohh:

Im gonna do their dinner in a min and give them an early night, then Im gonna have an indian 2nite with hubby, I really fancy chicken biryani, I had it last week and enjoyed it ssooo much

Hubby has just installed our new washer/dryer as my other one was on its last legs and very tempramental, the new one has its first wash in it now so Im keeping an eye on it, all good so far, I also better go and tidy up coz all the packaging has been left in the hallway by hubby, hes taking the old one to put in his mates garage, typical to leave the mess for me, men hey :dohh:

Whats everyone else got planned for 2nite, what u all having 4 dinner?


----------



## VicLl

I'm sorry to read you girls are having these on/off pains and cramps too. I've been having them for ages. Today I had some really painful ones and then nothing. Last night I had a few hours of contractions and again nothing! If this baby ain't coming, I wish it would stop teasing! It's so annoying.


----------



## danni2609

Well seems asthough we are all experiencing the same aches and pains and constant plug loss but not getting anywhere very annoying i think they are all waiting it out for mondays full moon:rofl:
Well hubbys in the kitchen at the minute making a spag bol it smells so good!!!


----------



## VicLl

danni2609 said:


> Well seems asthough we are all experiencing the same aches and pains and constant plug loss but not getting anywhere very annoying i think they are all waiting it out for mondays full moon:rofl:
> Well hubbys in the kitchen at the minute making a spag bol it smells so good!!!

I've just scoffed my spag bol. I really enjoyed it tonight. I wonder if it's the full moon they are waiting for or maybe Friday 13th!!!!!!!! :muaha:


----------



## danni2609

i hope its not friday 13th!! eeek that would be horrible im quite superstitious


----------



## dippy dee

I'm having pains which are getting more regular now, also the pain in my thighs is terrible it's like a dragging pain and i feel really sick and feel like i need a poo everytime i get a pain :blush: also i just don't feel myself.
I rang the hospital and they said if it doesn't die down after a bath and some codine or they get regular then i'm to go in, i asked if they'd stop it this time as i'm 35+4 and they said no they don't think they would it's all down to the consultant on at the time.
I am so worried though as i really wanted to hit the 37 week section day and i worry how my little man will be if born now :cry:

It must be spag bol night tonight as we also had it at tea time.

Anna it sounds like you have got a bargain there hun i can't wait to see pics of it all set up xx

love to you all i'm off to put jack into bed and grab a bath, be back later :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hope it's just Harley teasing you again Donna and that he stays put till 37 weeks.


----------



## claire1978

Im not having spag bol, Im having an indian again, really fancy a chicken biryani same as last week, yummy, I cant wait :wohoo:

So when is this next full moon? On Monday night and early hours of Tuesday? That would be perfect for me, Im wishing so bad on Tues 10th Feb, fingers crossed, I can imagine lots of us popping at the same time, wow, imagine that, this thread would be so quiet without a few of us typing away, lets all wish for it :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

My mom's just predicted Feb. 23rd for me.... 2 days late!

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that things happen for you lovely girlies soon!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy88

I cant seem to lose my damn mucus plug, but I have been having cramping. Its funny because this morning around 5am I woke up to go pee... I got off the toilet, almost fell, pulling up my pants, grabbed onto the towel rack and ripped half of it out of the wall.... hahhaha yeah Im a smooth one... but i thought it was worth it if i was in labor, i had contractions for over an hour then they stopped, baby still moving so everythings alright but im so fustrated. oh well... hope everyone else is having more luck them me... lol


----------



## dippy dee

girls i'm just waiting for jon to get home from work and i'm off to get checked out to see what is happening, it's starting to hurt now so i will hand over to all you text buddies when he gets in xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: thinking of you Donna - keep us posted sweetie!! xxx


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> girls i'm just waiting for jon to get home from work and i'm off to get checked out to see what is happening, it's starting to hurt now so i will hand over to all you text buddies when he gets in xx

Good Luck hun - please keep us updated :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck Donna hun :hugs: 

Just thought I'd let you know that I started getting pains again at about 6pm went and had a curry just got out of the bath and when i was in the bath I felt a weird kinda pop in my cervix :? and then Thomas got hiccups lol not sure if it was related or not. Just checked my cervix and it seems a lot lower than the other day and really soft and I can actually get 1 1/2 fingers inside it. I wonder if this is a good sign? Gonna post and see what people think.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Fingers crossed it is Kelly! :hugs: Good luck! Thinking of you.
xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Donna good luck hun thinking of you :hugs: 

well I am getting some pains! had a big pain when I was sat on the loo, it scared me a bit! PLEASSSEEEE something happen for me :cry: I am soo bloody board now :hissy:


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh Girls we need to laugh... Otherwise I think we'll cry!!! We must just have very cosy tummies for these babies to want to stay all snug up there!! I've spent most of today organising my music onto my new ipod :happydance: Ooh and I downloaded some nice relaxing classical music to have for the labour!! Wish I'd listened to more of it during my pregnancy.... Apparently playing classical music to your bump makes baby very clever!! Heheh!! :D

x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh well - that's Peanut done for! :rofl: Kept meaning to listen to loads of classical music during my pregnancy, but Foo Fighters keep winning! :rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

Good luck with everything Donna! :hugs: xxxxxxx

I've been so hormonal today, been crying at a drop of a hat! not good! lol! think i might go and watch some Lee Evans in a min, he always cheers me up!

Classical music i put it to the bump once and swore i would do it everday.. after the first day i didn't remember to do it again! LOL! baby does seem to like Skid Row though :) and metallica!


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Good luck Donna hun :hugs:
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know that I started getting pains again at about 6pm went and had a curry just got out of the bath and when i was in the bath I felt a weird kinda pop in my cervix :? and then Thomas got hiccups lol not sure if it was related or not. Just checked my cervix and it seems a lot lower than the other day and really soft and I can actually get 1 1/2 fingers inside it. I wonder if this is a good sign? Gonna post and see what people think.

Hun sorry I didn't reply to your text last night, only got it this morning as I wasn't feeling great and fell asleep on the sofa! Sorry :blush:

Sounds like things are def progressing hun! Keep us updated!

xxxxxxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

Good luck for those girls who seem to have things happening for them! Hope this is it for you and you don't have to wait too much longer. Looks like I'm going to go overdue, todays due date and I've had no signs. None at all. Nothing. Not even lost any of my plug... *cries*


----------



## Plumfairy

krissie1234uk said:


> Good luck for those girls who seem to have things happening for them! Hope this is it for you and you don't have to wait too much longer. Looks like I'm going to go overdue, todays due date and I've had no signs. None at all. Nothing. Not even lost any of my plug... *cries*

Aaaw Poo!!! Well theres still time... And not everybody loses theor plug.. I've had no plug or anything either... !! Maybe we'll be the ones who dont lose them until labour! Hope things happen soon though... Sooooo many girls are going overdue it seems... Its beyond a joke now!!! :dohh: x x xx


----------



## danni2609

it seems like it goes in groups like c sections were big in january and now feb is overdue mummies think id rather be overdue though than need a section! Still nothing from me and bump she is stubborn and aint giving in yet!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It won't be long girls, I am sure of it :hugs: Will be worth the wait when our LOs are snuggled in our arms.

Going to pick up our Moses basket tomorrow - am so excited! :happydance: If you scroll right down to the bottom of this link, you can see what we've bought - it even matches Peanut's room :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130285414245&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## VicLl

krissie1234uk said:


> Good luck for those girls who seem to have things happening for them! Hope this is it for you and you don't have to wait too much longer. Looks like I'm going to go overdue, todays due date and I've had no signs. None at all. Nothing. Not even lost any of my plug... *cries*

I was like this first time round (didn't have any prelabour) and had my show when I was in full blown labour. This time it's constant cramps and contractions and loads of shows. It's amazing how these pregnancies are all so different.

I wonder if the full moon will make more people's labours begin. They say it can make more people's waters break!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Is it full moon on Monday? I can cope with that, thats not long. I've got a sweep booked for tomorrow too, so hopefully that will get things moving. Fingers crossed for all you overdue Feb mummy's that Monday will be the day x


----------



## danni2609

yeh it is full moon tomorrow thats what i think my Little ones holding out for!! lol I have been researching it this morning and it seems that delivery suites are always extremely busy during full moons and they get more staff! We shall see:)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ouch! Have a terrible stitch in my right side today - haven't had that before. I'm wondering if I was just lying strangely in the night, or if it's actually something to be concerned about. Feeling a bit thick right now :dohh:

Anyone had this before?


----------



## Dizzy321

ooo that sounds promising danni :) someones got to be very soon!
Well i am starting to get period pains and keep loosing plug. midwife has just left and she is giving me another sweep tomorrow...but i am hoping something will happen tonight!!!! 
im off to asda now..wahooo! my first outing in like two weeks :( hope my waters break in the isle n we get free nappies for a year haha! 
hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Ouch! Have a terrible stitch in my right side today - haven't had that before. I'm wondering if I was just lying strangely in the night, or if it's actually something to be concerned about. Feeling a bit thick right now :dohh:
> 
> Anyone had this before?

Anna i had this last night at 12.30am, rang up the delivery suite as i had a stich type pain in my left side under my boob and on the top of my bump if that makes sense? they told me to take paracetamol which i refuse to do LOL and rest up as its all to do with early labour signs. So fingers crossed for you hun! :hug: xxxxxxx

Also! to do with the full moon! it ALWAYS gets mad in the hospital when theres a full moon! working as a porter, on full moon days/nights we have normally got a larger work load! LOADS of ladies waters break and i mean loads! last full moon i worked delviery was full and was on full divert OUT OF THE COUNTY! =0! was mad! and also on a sadder note, we normally have to deal with a lot of very ill patients passing on on a full moon too. Its all to do with the tides and stuff i was told?

Hope everyone is well today! sending out labour vibes to you all who are getting bed up of waiting :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Charlotte!!! I'll keep an eye on things then :) Mine's lower down and to the side of my bump, so not sure if it's the same, but that's encouraging news nevertheless :)


----------



## charlotteb24

aw! well if it gets any worse then give delivery a call, they told me if mine got any worse i was to go in and get checked over. Apparently the MW was saying it can start to spread downwards and start off contractions so just keep an eye hun! fingers crossed for you though! sounds similar to what ive been getting!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It seems to have eased a bit for the time being - I'm now starting to wonder if it might have been pain from Peanut deciding to wedge feet under my ribs? I haven't had that yet in pregnancy, but hey - there's a first time for everything! :)


----------



## ladyV84

just had a look into this full moon thing and it does seem to bare some truth, something to do with the pull of tides, breaks waters and puts you into labour! Will be interesting to see if we have any of our own results with this... right now Ill have faith in anything to get this baby moving !!


----------



## danni2609

well ive lost all my plug now and getting pains quite regular just had a bath which has helped my back. Still only 6 mins apart though so gunna hold off from calling midwife yet! Im excited could be a mummy again very soon:)


----------



## charlotteb24

YAY!! good news Danni! that sounds really promising!! hope little one arrives for you really soon! :hugs: xxxx

I certainly believe that the full moon thing has a lot of truth in it from what we seem to see in the hospital on that day! don't think it can be a complete co-insidence, some full moons have been worse than others but the most memorable was when both Cheltenham and Gloucester Maternity units were full to capacity and people were diverted to Wiltshire to give birth. One poor lady my OH told me gave birth in the car park in the back of the car because of it!


----------



## Dizzy321

omg have i missed something? just had a text off donna and she is having her c-section at 6pm!! has anyone heard anything or have i missed something ? :blush:


----------



## charlotteb24

WOW! that was sudden! nothings been said on here hun, ive been pretty much sat on here all day on and off! 
Hope it all goes well for you Donna! lots of love and best wishes! xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

im off to hossy now think my waters have gone just to get checked i posted a thread about it...hope this is it! they say it comes in 3's :) 
GOOD LUCK DONNA xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

WOW! haha! Paula best of luck and i hope this is the start of things to come for you too! :hugs: its amazing how these babies seem to get the same ideas at the same times!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

paula85 said:


> omg have i missed something? just had a text off donna and she is having her c-section at 6pm!! has anyone heard anything or have i missed something ? :blush:

The last I heard from Donna was yesterday (last night) she was waiting for Jon (her hubby) to get in from work to take her to hospital as I think she was having pains. She said when she knew something she'd text her text buddies so we could be updated!

Good Luck Donna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope little Harley makes an appearance safe and well tonight!

As I said on your thread Paula, good luck to you and Danni too!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyV84

wow!! good luck girls..wasnt expecting this when i logged on! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good luck Paula, Danni and Donna!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: SO excited for you all!

Had a text from Donna a little while ago to say she is in for c-section at 6pm!!


----------



## claire1978

Crikey, I nearly had a heart attack when I logged on and saw Danni, Paula and Donna being wished good luck, I was on here briefly this morning and it was all quiet and nothing happening and now its all go

Well good luck girls, definately comes in 3's

Im also a believer in the full moon thing esp as I remember one a few months ago when we had one and Im sure its when mervsmum waters broke or labour started and Im sure there were others aswell, I have my fingers crossed that I pop soon, still holding out hope for 10th Feb, even in the early hours would be good so could start 2moz night when its a full moon :happydance: Just wait and see

Im gonna go and read the posts about danni and paula now as I need to catch up with what has been happening

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Plumfairy

OMG LADIES I cant believe Ive missed all this! Woohoo!!! Good luck for the C section Donna and Paula and Danni I hope things go smoothly and dont take toooo long! Looking forward to seeing some babies tomorrow!!! :D x x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck Paula Danni and Donna :hugs: Hope this is it for you all. Im still here as you can see haha!

Went went for a walk up to high force, just got in as it started snowing :) On making chicken dinner then wea re all going to jump in the bath and curl up in our jammies :) xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I am so very, very excited for you Donna, Paula and Danni!

Donna - you'll be cuddling Harley so very soon!! :hugs:

Paula and Danni - hope all goes well and speedily for you both :hugs:

Can't wait to see photos of all these gorgeous Feb babies!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Good luck everyone! Im so jealous!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I've only just managed to get on here today. I've been a very busy bee! 

Paula and Danni, I hope this is it for you! Good luck :D

Donna, good luck with your section hun! I know you're worried, but it will soon be over! Wishing you lots of love and luck and am thinking or you and Harley hun :hugs:

How is everyone else? I hope you're all well! 

Kelly, I hope your back isnt too bad and you're managing to sleep... especially as Thomas could be here soon :hugs:

Anna, how are you? I hope you've managed to sleep better recently :hugs:

Claire, I hope there is something in this full moon stuff and you and everyone else due soon gets to meet their LO's :D

Laurie, did the excitement of the match get things moving for you? 1 day left to go! Theres still time for you to not go overdue :hugs: 

Maya, only 2 days to go for you... Hopefully LO gets here soon! Have you had any signs of her making an appearance? :hugs:

Charlotte, any signs of your mw being right and little one getting here soon? :hugs: 

I've not had a single sign that Evie is going to get here any time soon, so I have it in my head that I have 4 weeks left to go til I meet her. It's not THAT long really :D 

Sorry its not a proper catch up! I'm running around like a blue arsed fly today! 

Lots of love and :hugs: to all of you lovely Feb Mummies xxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sal, I'm with you - not a single sign of an impending Peanut; you and I will prop up the Feb Mummies thread when we're the only ones left :rofl:

Still not sleeping much Sally - managed to nap for a couple of hours this afternoon though.


----------



## pinkmummy

Update from Paula!!

She is in hospital and definately not leaving without her baby!! :happydance: Her waters have definately gone and she is now just waiting for the contractions to pick up, she should have LO by tomorrow :) Good luck hunni xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol, sounds like a plan Anna :D I just hope Peanut isn't late for you and your parents get to spend alot of time with him or her! I'm sorry you're not sleeping well hun! They dont tell you about the insomnia you can suffer with in 3rd tri when you 1st get pregnant... or how everytime you turn over, you wake up... or even how you stay awake because LO hasnt moved much :dohh: 

I love the moses basket yout got hun! Its so cute :D I got some bedding for Evie's cot that we ordered the other day... Cant wait to set it up now!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good luck Paula :D I hope its not too long for you :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

HOORAY!!! :wohoo:
Good luck Paula!!
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Back has been playing up al :( But I am trying to ignore it and keep active as I think that's best at the moment with Thomas playing monkey with me.

Will be going shopping with my mum and dad tomorrow and I am trying to plan things every day just to keep me busy! Off ot get in the bath now and then into bed and curl up :)

See you all later xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Night night Kelly - sleep tight sweetie xxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Sal, I'm with you - not a single sign of an impending Peanut; you and I will prop up the Feb Mummies thread when we're the only ones left :rofl:
> 
> Still not sleeping much Sally - managed to nap for a couple of hours this afternoon though.

I'm with you and Sal and I'm due tomorrow! :dohh:

Like Sal says....I've got another two weeks longest before I meet Bambino.....don't think I can wait another two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy: I'm so fat and swollen and no clothes that fit anymore!!!!! Well, not much anyway, jogging bottoms all the way!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Woo!! congrats paula! hope LO arrives safely :hugs: xxxxxx

Hiya Sal starting to think that MW was giving me false hope! grrr! i hate it when people do that, i'd rather they just didn't say anything, just leads to dissapointment! though ive been getting irregular cramps since last night so you never know!

Sorry you're not sleeping well Anna, i'm the same a lot of the time, was up till nearly 4am this morning, and then had to get up with step son charlie at 7.30am, could have murdered him for being so hyperactive! LOL! bless him!

Laurie i grew out of all my clothes weeks ago, there is one pair of trousers that fit and i only get dressed these days to go out as my PJ's are so comfy!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Nothing is fitting me properly either --- long live the PJs!!!! I only get dressed if I have to go out, and even then it's a ratty old pair of jeans whose waistband I can sling under bump and big tshirts.


----------



## lauriech

I pretty much live in one pair of jogging bottoms and pj's!!!! My jogging bottoms are in and out of the wash constantly!!! 

Any of you girls heard about this full moon thing? There's a full moon tomorrow and apparently lots of women go into labour on a full moon, the whole pulling on water (like the tides), breaks some womens waters if they're due on or three days either side of the full moon. No idea how true it is but seeing as I'm due tomorrow I'm keeping my hopes up! 

How are you all tonight?

xxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've heard that Laurie! My cousin, who's a GP, also mentioned it to me so there must be something to it :) I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow, that's for sure!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I've heard that Laurie! My cousin, who's a GP, also mentioned it to me so there must be something to it :) I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow, that's for sure!!!!!!!!!!
> xxx

Thanks hun! How you feeling tonight?

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm feeling a bit nauseous, to be honest.... but at least I don't have that pain in my side from little feet in my ribs anymore :rofl:

Just getting excited about Peanut's arrival and about the other Feb Babies due to arrive anytime!
xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

HARLEY'S HERE!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
Had a message from Donna a little while ago - beautiful, perfect Harley is here, weighing 8.1lbs :)

CONGRATULATIONS DONNA AND JON!!!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Donna and Jon! Cant wait to see what the naughty little fella looks like :happydance: :hugs: 

I think I've been quite lucky as far as clothes fitting goes... Well... I can still get into my skinny jeans, but all my maternity tops don't fit anymore :dohh: :hissy: I have to wear a bump band to cover up my tummy lol! But I agree...PJ's for the win! I love slobbing about in them! 

Kelly, I hope Thomas stops teasing you soon hun! He has to show up one of these days... you must be so sick of hearing that lol >.< :hugs: Hope you have a nice relaxing evening hun! xx

Laurie, I have everything crossed for you that your LO doesnt keep you hanging on much longer! If this full moon thing doesnt work for you, I'll send you a bottle of clary sage if you want? :rofl: 

Charlotte, I can imagine how you feel hun! It kind of gets your hopes up doesnt it! Maybe these mw's should keep their opinions like that to themselves. It's not so bad if they say they think you'll go over and you don't, but to say they think you'll have LO soon is just teasing! I gave up on people telling me they thought my LO would be here early lol! 

Anna, maybe the nausea is a sign for you? Some women get that before they go into labour. My cousin felt really sick a couple of days before she had her LO... With that and the full moon who knows lol! 

I've just got in from the cinema. I went to see Seven Pounds and omg it was so good! Will Smith hasn't won an oscar yet I don't think, but he deserves to for this role! It's such an emotional film and well worth a watch! 

What has everyone else been getting up to apart from having babies or going into labour? :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oooh, I really want to see that movie! Think I'll be waiting for the DVD though - I need to go to the loo far too often to make it through a film without a Pause button these days! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol it was so hard not to get up to pee! I told my bump off a few times too... I'm sure Evie was trying to dig her way out of my belly this evening! I forgot where I was, so must have looked like a loony talking to my bump 'Stop it, you're hurting me!!' :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Congratulations Donna and Jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dance: :dance: :dance:

I have had a sneaky picture sent to me and he is absolutely adorable!!!! :baby:

So glad you and Harley are ok after everything! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sneaky picture? I have NO idea what you're talking about, Laurie :blush: :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:hissy: I feel left out now :cry: :rofl: Awh, I bet he's gorgeous :)


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Sneaky picture? I have NO idea what you're talking about, Laurie :blush: :rofl:

:blush: Ha ha....no idea what you're talking about Anna????

xxxxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> :hissy: I feel left out now :cry: :rofl: Awh, I bet he's gorgeous :)

He is Sal! You wait til you see him!!!! :baby:

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes Sal - just wait! ;)


----------



## lauriech

Right I'm off to bed now girls....try and sleep well if you can! :hugs:

Night night xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Night hun! Hope you sleep well :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Yes Sal - just wait! ;)

Makes me want to meet my baby all the more... :cloud9:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Night night Laurie!!!! Thinking of you and hoping for you! xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> Yes Sal - just wait! ;)
> 
> Makes me want to meet my baby all the more... :cloud9:Click to expand...


I know just what you mean Sally! :cloud9:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Right, I think it's about time I hit the hay too! Need to go have a wash and do my teeth then bed.. Finally! It's been a long old day today! 

Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight hun :hugs: 

Night xxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Night night Sally - sleep tight sweetie! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Donna on little Harley! 

Insomnibaby & I are doing well- he is even starting to sleep more at night than during the day (unfortunately this results in him eating non-stop all day, but I really appreciate the sleep). 

Insomnikid is thrilled to be a big brother and serenaded Insomnibaby on his little guitar this afternoon. 

Insomnidad is having good fun as well (though I suspect he probably doesn't relish the role of Parent in Charge of the Bottom End now that the poo has started to smell, ha ha). 

Hope you are all well and am wishing you all swift, slightly early uneventful labours and predictably gorgeous babies. 

:hug:


----------



## Lois

Congratualtions to all the Feb mummies so far...they are coming thick and fast now!!

Laurie - just wanted to say happy due date!! I'm very ready to have my little one and I would guess you're feeling the same! Fingers crossed for today!

Lx


----------



## lauriech

Lois said:


> Congratualtions to all the Feb mummies so far...they are coming thick and fast now!!
> 
> Laurie - just wanted to say happy due date!! I'm very ready to have my little one and I would guess you're feeling the same! Fingers crossed for today!
> 
> Lx

Thanks Lois!

*Happy Due Date to Us,
Happy Due Date to Us,
Happy Due Date to Lois and Laurie,
Happy Due Date to Us!!!!*​
I'm pretty fed up as all these babies keep being born and nothing is happening with me :cry:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy due date LAURIE!! :D :hugs:

Still no more word from Paula, hopefully she has had LO already!! I will update when I know more!

Harley is absolutely gorgeous :) Was texting Donna this morning and she said she should be out in a few days. Cant wait to see more piccies of him.

Feeling a bit pants again today :( Was up 4 times last with my back and could only take the coedine once as it hadn't been 4 hours in between the doses :( Got a sore throat too and I feel sick :cry: 

Going shopping with my mum and dad as usual then I am going to come home and sort the kitchen out (its a tip lol) Making homemade burgers for tea, wish me luck haha.

Getting pains again this morning just started about 10 minutes ago but I am no holding my breath :rolleyes: xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Happy due date to you 
happy due date to you
happy due date dear laurie
happy due date to youuuu!!!​

*X X X*​


----------



## pinkmummy

Update on Paula

9.12am
Morning Kelly Im in so much pain got Epidural in had loads of problems with it had to do it three times! Still only 5 1/2cms but they said progressing good so far. God I am so bloody tired not had a wink in so much pain. Feeling off it on gas and air and Morphine x

I've told her to rest up now she has the epi and can't wait to hear the news that LO will be here! Good luck Paula hunni x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*Happy due date to you,
Happy due date to you,
Happy due date, dear Laurie
Happy due date to you!*

Come on little one - it's your day today!!! Mommy's waiting :)
:hug: :hug: :hug:​


----------



## pookies24feb09

*Happy Due Date Laurie and Lois xxx* Time to come out now LO's :D


----------



## VicLl

Happy due date girls!

More babies on their way, so exciting!

I've had a really bad headache the last couple of days so borrowed my mums BP monitor to make sure it wasn't that and I'm glad to say that it was 109/74, so fine. I have just read that progesterone levels drop steeply at this stage of pregnancy and that it can cause headaches. That's why I always get headaches and migraines before my period. 

Had pains through the night again keeping me awake, oh the joys!

Good luck everyone with the full moon, lets hope it gets things moving for us! xxx


----------



## ladyV84

Happy due dates girls, lets hope we get some more babies moving!! I was awake a lot of the night too Vic and it sucks...sometimes think im imagining pains cos I want it to be something so badly!!


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning Everyone!

Wow! lots of posts since last night! OH was home last night so hogged the computer hehe! spent most of it watching Lee Evans which gave me a giggle, which i needed as if i don't laugh i cry at the moment!!

Donna - Awesome news! so glad little man is doing well and i wish you both a speedy recovery from the birth and that you are home very soon :hugs: xxxxxx

Paula - Hope you manage to get some rest! how exciting! LO will be with you very shortly! best of luck! :hugs:xxxxxxxxx

Laurie - happy due date hun!! lets hope the full moon tonight has some affect on the waters in your tummy! :hugs: xxxxxx

Sal - I'm actually quite upset that the midwife has clearly given me false hope! I wish she had said it was going to be late now and when it arrived a few days earlier than what i'd expected i'd have been over the moon! Always easier to under promise than over promise! now i'm just dissapointed LOL!

Maya - Hope you are well hun xxxxxx

Anna - Did you manage much more of a kip last night? hope you did! its horrible not being able to sleep :( last night is the best ive slept in months and i still only got about 4 hours!! xxxxx

Kelly - Hope you have a nice day out and about today! lets hope that all the activity spurs little one into something! xxxxx

Well, i'm playing the waiting in game again today. MW wanted to see me tuesday if baby hadn't arrived at the surgery, however she had no free appointments so shes coming to see me at home today. Or so she says!! last time she was coming to see me at home, she didn't turn up, nor did she tell me she wasn't coming! grrrr!! so i have texted her to see when shes coming but again no reply!! could be waiting all day at this rate!

Take care everyone! lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VicLl

ladyV84 said:


> Happy due dates girls, lets hope we get some more babies moving!! I was awake a lot of the night too Vic and it sucks...sometimes think im imagining pains cos I want it to be something so badly!!

Yeah, I'm always second guessing myself. :hug:


----------



## claire1978

Hi girls,

Happy due date Laurie and Lois

Good luck to Paula

Anyone heard anything from Danni, I havent actually had time to read any threads on 3rd tri yet, took me ages to catch up with this one, u girls have been mega chatty

Also wheres Charlotte?

Congrats to Donna, cant wait to see pics of Harley

:hugs: to everyone else

I feel abit odd at the mo, my tummy feels abit icky, hopefully I will feel better after some lunch, i didnt sleep that well either, kept waking up and tossing and turning but my son didnt start school til 10am so we had abit more time this morning, I ended up tidying the house, emptying the dishwasher, making all the beds and putting washing away all in half hr, I was like a mad woman, now Im chilling out, me and Rhianna are watching cartoons, shes giggling away at them


----------



## charlotteb24

claire1978 said:


> Also wheres Charlotte?

I'm here Claire! wasn't about much last night as OH was home! plus we had the kids at the weekend so I didn't have as much time to sit down on the computer before one of them wanted something hehe!

Sounds like you have had a busy morning hun! Hope your tummy settles down soon too, have you tried slurping some gaviscon or something? haha not that i'm currently addicted to the stuff or anything..:blush:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Has anyone else heard from Donna? Just got a text saying that Harley has been taken into special care as his stats are low and he's tachycardic (sp?). He's now on oxygen and Donna isn't allowed to see him :cry: 

Really, REALLY hope little Harley gets better soon and picks up a bit! Sending them all lots of love and luck :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

Charlotte thought u might of been in labour as u was so quiet

Well girls Ive just been to the loo (number 2), not sure if it is clear out starting, Im hoping so, my tummy feels abit dodgy, Ive also got a headache, not sure if Im just looking for signs now tho, I think after lunch I might just have a little lay down on the sofa, Im gonna wait 15 mins then make lunch


----------



## claire1978

OMG Danni has had her little girl early hours of this morning, theres a thread in 3rd tri, shes home already, that was so quick

Congrats Danni :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:cry: I've had the same text from Donna as you Sally :cry: Come on, little Harley - we're all thinking of you and your family!

Sending you all lots of love and :hug:
xxx


----------



## lauriech

Thanks for all your thoughts girls!

How are you all today? 

Anna - hope you slept better last night?

Sal - how are you hun?

Charlotte - if a midwife says you're going to have had LO by a certain day again, I;d take it with a pinch of salt! I'm really not sure how they can tell but you never know, you may prove me wrong!

Insomnimama - glad all is well with the whole family!

Claire - how you feeling? Hope something happens for you soon!

I'm a bit concerned about Maya girls....she posted on here early this morning to say she had been in pain all night and didn't know what was going on. I text her about an hour or so ago and haven't had a response....hope she's ok!

I'm feeling pretty fed up being my due date and all these other mummies popping! :hissy: I'm not even having any symptoms....oh well!

Congrats to Danni!

Good Luck to Paula!

Hope little Harley is ok....fingers crossed everyone....c'mon little Harley!

LadyV84 and VicLi - hope something happens for you two soon!

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I won't even bore you all with my lack of sleep Charlotte and Laurie! :rofl: It's just getting so that if I DO sleep, that will be the exception to the rule LOL

I'm getting concerned about Maya as well; saw her post early this morning, but nothing since.

Sending all my love to Harley and Donna and Jon - come on little one!!!


CONGRATULATIONS DANNI!!! Saw the photos - your little girl is so beautiful!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I won't even bore you all with my lack of sleep Charlotte and Laurie! :rofl: It's just getting so that if I DO sleep, that will be the exception to the rule LOL
> 
> I'm getting concerned about Maya as well; saw her post early this morning, but nothing since.
> 
> Sending all my love to Harley and Donna and Jon - come on little one!!!
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS DANNI!!! Saw the photos - your little girl is so beautiful!

What photos? What photos? I've missed something!!!!

I'll text Maya again soon hun xxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Danni has posted some photos in 3rd tri :)

Maya's also posted on her thread.

x


----------



## lauriech

Just seen the threads! Glad Maya is ok!

Little Isabelle is gorgeous xxxxxxx


----------



## ladyV84

Come on full moon!!! lets get these babies to make an appearance!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Is there some sort of moon dance we can do to encourage these babies? :rofl:

:yipee::headspin::drunk::loopy:\\:D/ :yipee::headspin::drunk::loopy:\\:D/


----------



## lauriech

:rofl: You make me laugh Anna!

Like I could actually get dancing now to bring on labour!!!! I can make my belly shake from side to side, but that's it! :rofl:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Donna hope everythings ok hun.

Congratulations Danni hun shes gorgeous :)

Well been to Morrisons with my mum and dad and thats about all I could manage :( I've been feeling sick all day, got a sore throat, headache and generally feel like poo :cry: Im going to go upstairs and curl up in bed to go to sleep before my mum and dad drop Caitlin off. I was going to make cakes today and homemade burgers and chips for tea but I really can not be bothered :cry:

Going to go upstairs and curl up in bed and feel sorry for myself

Sorry to moan ladies :( Ill leave you all too it you dont want to hear me moaning on :hugs:

Have a nice day ladies xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hope you feel better soon Kelly - get some rest while you can. And know that you can ALWAYS moan to us; we're all here for each other!
xxx

Laurie, surely you can do the finger-waggling one? \\:D/\\:D/


----------



## Plumfairy

Girls Im sorry if I worried you. Thats why I didnt want to post as I feel like I made a big song and dance about it! All is fine though. Just super super tired and still getting random pains!! Laurie we must think positive ey.. We need to encourage these babies out! Love you girls. Thanks for caring! x x x x x x


----------



## claire1978

Just under 20 mins till the full moon emerges, Im praying on it, I feel so odd 2day, think I may have had abit of clearout earlier, my headache has gone but I just feel bad tempered and grouchy, I was being so patient but its wearing abit thin now

Im gonna eat a whole pineapple later, bounce on my ball (havent really used it yet :dohh:) and me and hubby are definately doing the deed, weve been too tired last few nights and have avoided it but not 2nite, oh no, theres no hiding 2nite :rofl:

Come on Mother Moon, help me pplllleeaaasseeee


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Maya, we're going to do a full moon dance for you and Laurie and Claire later! :)


----------



## pinkmummy

Paula had the LO at 12.33pm to day ladies :) She hasnt been weighed yet though.

Congratulations hunni I told you you could do it!!! :D :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh yess full moon dance! Im going to get my ipod on now and dance round the room! :D Is there any special moondance movements we should be doing? :happydance: x x x


----------



## ladyV84

:happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::loopy:

thats my moon dance!!!! 3 mins girls..anyone feeling anything?!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

CONGRATULATIONS PAULA!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxxx


Maya, I think ANY movements we can do at this stage will do! :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

I havent felt anything..!!!! :( Any movements are tricky... I just about manage to lift my fat bum off the sofa and waddle to the kitchen for food every now and then... !! :rofl:

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh yes -- I'm getting good at the waddling thing, IF I can get up! :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

HELLLO!

how are my lovely Febbie mummies! missed you lots! :D

congratulations to Donna, Danni and Paula!! :D

hope everyone else gets something started soon!!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations Maddi hun hes gorgeous xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Welcome back Maddi - missed you! :hugs:

Riley is GORGEOUS :cloud9: Congratulations sweetie!
x


----------



## pinkmummy

Just had a text off Donna and she said

'He's on 60% oxygen and cpap, his sugar levels are low so he is on glucose and anti-biotics as they think he has a chest infection'

:hugs: Donna hun hope he's better soon


----------



## pookies24feb09

You lot are nutters and I love it! I'm all for trying to do a wiggle for Claire, Laurie and Maya :rofl: Although, like Anna, I may have trouble getting up... :dohh: 

*Congratulations Paula XXX *

3 feb babies born in less than 24 hours... Laurie, Claire and Maya, there's definitely hope for you yet!

Kelly, I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling too good hun! Hope you're not coming down with something! Rest up hun :hugs: And like Anna says, we're all here if you want a moan! It may help you feel better hun xx

I was ok with waiting for LO to come on her own, but I'm getting so impatient now... I've bought the cutest pair of booties for her and I need her here so I can put them on her! Still not having any signs at all though :dohh: Come on baby girl! I want to meet you!!! 

Hope you're all enjoying this wet Monday afternoon! Anyone been up to anything interesting? I thought it was a good idea to go shopping earlier, but got drenched lol! I used to have a bit of common sense, but I seem to be missing it these days :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Donna, I really hope little Harley gets better soon hun! Thinking of you, Harley and Jon :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Come on Harley!!! :hugs: Thinking of you all.

Sal, you should have come here to do your shopping :rofl: been sunny all day!

We got our Moses basket and all the bits today :happydance: Am just waiting for the bedding to dry now before putting it all together. To be fair, the seller had freshly washed everything - it smelled lovely of fabric conditioner... but I've got this thing for doing it all myself :blush: and I prefer how Fairy non-bio and Comfort Pure make things smell for baby anyhow, instead of whatever she used, which I found smelled a bit strong.

Can't wait to see it all sitting in our bedroom, all ready for Peanut!! :wohoo:

Sal, I know what you mean - I'm getting SOOOOOO excited now with all these babies arriving! Won't be long and it will be our turns too! :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

Not long at all now :D Even if we both go over, it's really not that long when you think about it! I bet the moses basket looks lush! I would have washed it myself too :blush: I'm really funny with things like that! I'd feel better cleaning it myself! I drive Mike mad with it sometimes...specially when I watch him doing the dishes to make sure he does a good job :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

It's very quiet on here tonight....I'm hoping there is something in this full moon business and you've all gone into labour :D


----------



## claire1978

No Im still here, been having dull period type pains and a couple of tightenings earlier but thats it, Im gonna eat a whole pineapple later and then :sex:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I hope at least one of these things works for you... Period pains and tightenings is more than I'm getting lol!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*FULL MOON DANCE!!! *
Come on girls - let's get things moving for you!


:yipee::headspin::drunk::wohoo::loopy::rain:[-o&lt;\\:D/\\:D/[-o&lt;:rain::loopy::wohoo::drunk::headspin::yipee:​


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening everyone!
wow loads of pages this avo! 
Like i posted on the other thread all my love to donna and family that harley makes a speedy recovery :hugs: xxxxxx
Well i don't think much to this full moon theory LOL! it works well for some women, i know it does i've seen it happen in the hospital so why not to us?! c'mon babies!!

Pah - i'm never believeing what the midwife says ever again! wish she had just not said anything now! nevermind, won't be long either way!
However, glad i texted the MW this morning as she wouldn't have turned up again as she is off ill! have to go in an have BP etc monitored at the doctors 9.30 tmrw instead. 9.30 is an unheard of hour! tending to fall asleep at like 3.30-4am at the moment out of sheer exhaustion so this could be interesting!

Been out shopping this afternoon, walked round town, now ache like i have run a marathon! hopefully it may jump start something but i'm not holding my breath on that one!!

Anyway i hope you are all doing ok! lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'll join you Anna! Lets hope this works!!!!

:yipee::headspin::drunk::wohoo::loopy::rain:[-o&lt;\\:D/\\:D/[-o&lt;:rain::loopy::wohoo::drunk::headspin::yipee:

Charlotte, I think I'm going to give :sex: a try tonight, just because there is a full moon. I'm not holding out much hope though! I might just get Mike to bring some pineapple home... I'll get into the spirit of things... mainly out of curiosity :rofl: 

Anna, how are you this evening? 

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm dancing for you girls! I've become resigned to the fact that Peanut is nowhere near ready to make his/her appearance. 

I'm going to make a huge mug of raspberry leaf tea soon - I'm really enjoying the taste of it!! Find that I need to add some honey to it - but then again, I like sugar in my ordinary tea.

Keep hoping for an update from Donna - can't get Harley and them out of my mind, sending them so much love :hugs:

Moses basket all washed and clean and smelling lovely - and now all set up in our room. It's official; we're ALL ready for Peanut! :happydance:

Now come on girlies -- FULL MOON DANCING!!! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I keep hoping for an update too, but the weathers really bad here and my signal is rubbish :hissy: I'm sending them all lots of love and lcuk! 

I don't think Evie is going to make an appearance any time soon, but I figure if I'm going to try anything tonight would be the right night to do it :rofl: 

I like the raspberry leaf tea too :D I'm not a fan of honey though, so 2 sugars for me please  

We're ALL set for Evie too :D We got the mirror for the car today, which I kept forgetting :dohh: Finally remembered it today though :happydance: Couldnt help but pick up some new booties for her too :blush: I have an addiction to baby clothes... She has more stuff than Mike and I :dohh:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Glad you remembered the car mirror Sal! I remember you telling me it was on your "to get" list :)

I know what you mean about baby staying put -- am SO ready to meet Peanut, but know it will be a while yet :)


----------



## lauriech

Evening girls!

How are you all?

Sal - you certainly sound like you have an addiction to baby clothes!! I also don't think these eviction theories work but there's no harm in trying!!

Anna - how are hun? Shall I start doing the moon dance??? LO is either too comfy or too lazy!!!! Typical Male!

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hi Laurie! Thought you'd have been doing the moon dance already! Get going misses! :rofl: But yes - either too comfy or too lazy, or BOTH - typical boy :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

We've all got to do as Anna says....

*THE FULL MOON DANCE*


:yipee::headspin::drunk::wohoo::loopy::rain:[-o&lt;\\:D/\\:D/[-o&lt;:rain::loopy::wohoo::drunk::headspin::yipee:​
C'mon Feb Mummies....let's get these babies out!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

There ya go!! DANCE, girls, DANCE!!!


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hugs: Hi Laurie! Thought you'd have been doing the moon dance already! Get going misses! :rofl: But yes - either too comfy or too lazy, or BOTH - typical boy :rofl:

Well I did try earlier...I ws shaking my bump from side to side!!! :rofl:

Does that count?


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I think the main reason I'm doing it is out of curiosity... Won't tell Mike that though... :rofl: I cant seem to help myself when it comes to clothes for her! I did buy lots when I was about 20 weeks too. All neutral colours, but as soon as I found out She's a girl, I HAD to buy everything in pink :dohh: 

Anna, It's frustrating isnt it lol! Knowing that you're ready for them, but they aren't quite ready to meet you! Ooooh I was going to ask earlier, is there a home bargains near you? The one here has Reeses Peanut Buttercups for 15p a packet! I've stocked up for after the baby is born :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've been doing that for you girls too -- it's about all I can manage pain-free :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, that has to count lol! Thats about the only 'dancing' I can manage... Maybe it should be a Full Moon Wobble :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sal, I'm DROOLING now :rofl: :rofl: My absolute favourite chocolate bar in the WORLD!!!! Yes, there's a Home Bargains not too far - but I don't know if I have the willpower to stock up and not eat them! I know Chris has a Snickers bar hidden for me too - cause I love them, but am determined to avoid peanuts :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

I love snickers! Mike makes me giggle because he hates peanut butter, but he loves Resses Mini Pieces and Nutrageous bars :dohh: He's a silly billy! I'm not too big on chocolate at the moment (still have xmas chocs here) so I think mine will be ok where they are... I hope they are anyway :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Oh no - you're making me hungry *she sings*


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmm I so want some Reese's Peanut Butter Cups now :hissy:
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Laurie, I'm always hungry lol!

Oh no, its started snowing a little here. I'm hoping that it doesnt stick because I have a mw appointment tomorrow and I dont want to miss it... again! 

Keep your fingers crossed that it doesnt stick girlies!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Can the moon dance also be an anti-snow dance?? ;)

Don't want it to stick for you girls -- but I would love some proper snow here; it's making me homesick!!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Mmmmm I so want some Reese's Peanut Butter Cups now :hissy:
> :rofl: :rofl:

I feel your pain :rofl:


----------



## claire1978

If I get up and dance I think I might be sick, Im halfway thru eating a whole pineapple and could quite easily puke, I feel like Im doing a bush tucker trial :dohh:

If anyone eats pineapple to get things going u have to eat the core aswell which is just minging, god my tongue is stinging, this better be worth it and it better work


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, usually I'd want it to snow too, but I'm itching to know if Evie is engaged at all! I'll tell you what, I'll send it all your way :D


----------



## pookies24feb09

claire1978 said:


> If anyone eats pineapple to get things going u have to eat the core aswell which is just minging, god my tongue is stinging, this better be worth it and it better work

Ew... really? The core is yuck and really hard! Mind I've also heard you'd have to eat like 7 pineapples for it to work... And I've heard its supposed to be inserted not eaten... Hmmmm... Any pineapple is better than no pineapple though!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I USED to love pineapple... then I read that about the core and the insertion :rofl: Thanks girls! LOL

Yes - send it ALL my way - I don't have to go out tomorrow!


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Sorry Anna... Although, if anyone does give inserting it a try, I hope they peel it 1st >.<


----------



## AnnaBanana9

And remove the leaves! >.<


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I wonder how someone found out that it works...


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes, what would posess someone to think -- hmmm, I'll just try that up here.....


----------



## pookies24feb09

I dread to think :rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

LMAO! whats this about inserting pineapples?! ive never heard that one before!:rofl:

Good luck with the baby dancing Sal lol! ive done a little moon wiggle too, sat down on my brith ball rocking side to side is about as close to dancing as i'm going to get in my condition! lol i sounds like an old woman! 

mmm got a RLT here too and i only discovered the joys of adding honey to it yesterday! now that makes it taste LUSH! before i had to hold my nose and drink as it tasted like pond water!

Good luck with the pineapples ladies! inserting them LOL thats had me in stitches for a good 10 minutes! please tell me you just insert the core... peeled and not with the skin etc on it XD! hahaha!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

And NO leaves on either, Charlotte! >.<

Mmmm... just had a huge mugful of RLT and will have another in a while :)


----------



## charlotteb24

OH and by the way what is this peanut buttercups thing you are on about?! ive never heard of them before!! is it like a snickers bar equivilent or something? ive NEVER been in home bargains.. it was out of town where we used to live and we don't drive!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Charlotte, you HAVE to try them!! They're a North American chocolate bar - and they have been my absolute favourites ever since I was a little girl back in Canada. They are SOOOOOO good - just ask Sally! :) I've been missing them so much (and breakfast of peanut butter on toast!) since being pregnant as I've made a conscious decision to avoid all peanuts due to Chris being asthmatic and me suffering from allergies.

I can't WAIT to scoff loads of them though.... :blush:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Peanut Butter Cups are soooooo yummy! They're basically chocolate covered peanut butter :D They sell them in morrisons too! I want some :hissy: 

Mike just called asking me if I still wanted pineapple... I told him I'll pass :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Do any of you girls get a pain in your lower back at all that comes and goes? I've been getting it for couple of hours now and it really hurts :(


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: You been put off it tonight? :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yup - that's been on my list of pains for a little while now Sal - along with the permanent feeling that I've been kicked in the groin :(


----------



## charlotteb24

They sound lush! i love peanuts!! been avoiding them too as best i can.. lmao i'm such a dunce.. didn't realise that satay sauce (my fave when we have thai/chinese food) had peanuts in it! its so obvious that it does!! so had that a few times but not for a long time now!
Will have to get my friend to grab me some, i know she has a home bargains where she goes to uni and send me some down! =D
Didn't realise you were from Canada Anna! i have relatives in Toronto, my great aunt lives there but we have never been over! sadly! and shes too elderly to visit the UK kinda sad really :(


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yup - been living in the UK for 10 years, since just after uni. I grew up in Montreal, but my parents now live just outside Toronto. We try to go once a year, at Christmas - fingers crossed we can afford to go this coming Christmas!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Yeah... Don't fancy any now...funny that! 

I'm glad i'm not the only one thats getting it! I thought it was LO on a nerve at 1st but I get the feeling its not... I'm with you on the kicked in the doofer thing too... Ouchy >.< 

Charlotte, if you ever get the chance to go over, I would! I love it there! If I could pick a fave place that would be it I think :D


----------



## pookies24feb09

The snow is completely missing Caerphilly! Its snowing around the town, just not in it :saywhat: I kind of want it to snow lots now :blush: I can miss another appointment... lol!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: Is Caerphilly like the hole in a Polo mint, then? Or a doughnut? (mmmmm...doughnuts.... :munch: ) Err sorry, I've got the munchies - for anything but pineapple! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Yes, thats exactly what Caerphilly is :rofl: Mmmmm.... doughnits...


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: :rofl: Is this cause we're seriously sleep deprived, or cause we're just bonkers? :rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

LOL caerphilly can have the snow falling in gloucester right now if you want it Sal? just rang OH who is working in Cheltenham, 16 miles away and hes now stranded there! after all this talk of baby eviction... please send me vibes for my baby to stay put until daddy can get home!! I don't want to have to labour on my own :cry:

I'd LOVE to go visit Canada, it looks absolutly beautiful! ive never been abroad at all except on school trips, so when we get the money together we will evenutally go visit some places i'm sure!
Really hope you manage to get over there Anna!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hope he gets home soon Charlotte!!


----------



## charlotteb24

:hugs: thanks hun! i mean i'm not in labour at the moment and *touch wood* i wont until he can get home! but his bloody work won't let him leave so by 6am tmrw morning it could be REALLY deep! Hopefully it will melt! haha i can hope, right?

sleep deprivation... what is sleep again?! i actually dont know whats i'm running on at the moment but its not sleep!! Sure its the same as you two really!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's EXACTLY the same! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hope LO stays put for you Charlotte! I'd love some of the snow you have... Send some Anna's way too :D 

Theres still no snow in Caerphilly *sighs*... It's not fair :hissy: 

Anna, I seem to be just about managing to sleep, even if its broken sleep, its better than nothing, so I guess we're just bonkers :headspin: More fun this way anyways :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Bonkers it is then Sal! :headspin: Much more fun!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm going to call it a night girls - going to put a Harry Potter film on the DVD player and curl up in bed and try and get cofmy (Ha! That's a funny one! :rofl: )

Night night sweeties! xoxoxo


----------



## pookies24feb09

Night hun :hugs: Hope you sleep well and manage to get comfy :D Don't think I'll manage that much... Evie feels like she's trying to escape and not through the right way out >.<

xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Night Anna Hun! hope you manage to get some kip!! xxxxxxxxx

Needless to say Sal, if you manage to deliver Evie out of any other hole in your body other than the norm you will be a VERY rich lady! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I could do with the spare dollar!


----------



## charlotteb24

Who couldn't!! can imagine the headlines now "lady from small mountain town, caerphilly in wales gives bith to healthy baby girl through her left nostril" :rofl::rofl: ahh i ahve an over active imagination! :blush:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Left nostril? I think that would hurt far more than where she seems to be heading now :rofl: 

Argh my silly phone is being a knobber... I've manages to lose my phone numbers :dohh:


----------



## pinkmummy

Well sorry to moan but here I am again up in the middle of the night coz of this stupid back and pelvis pain. I really don't know how much more of this I can take :cry: :cry: :cry: 

I think the clinic may be on at the surgery tomorrow and I think Im going to see about going up and being induced sometime soon. At this point in time all I can think is sod the home birth! If I am in this much pain now with the SPD and sciatica what will I be like when I am actually in labour :(

Also this sleeping is no good for me :( Its not fair because I will go back to bed soon and be wide awake again in a hour or so's time :( And then coz I've had no sleep all night it makes me grumpy and I end up being short tempered with Caitlin and it's really not fair on her. This is the 3rd night in a row that I have been up with the pain and I can't take anymore :cry: I can't stop :cry: and the stupid coedine and paracetamol aren't even helping anymore :cry: I just don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## aidensmommy88

Hey guys..!!!! Babies comming TOMORROW.. WHOOOOO!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Good luck aidensmommy! Hope it all goes smoothly! Lots of love! x x x

Well morning my lovelies and happy due date to me! :D Woohoooo I cant believe it!!! Im 40 Weeks preggers!! Feeling totally relaxed today and happy knowing that she will be here soon and will come whenever she's ready for the world! I lost quite a bit of plug this morning and it had a pinkish tinge to it, so Im guessing that goooooood!! I know it could still be a week or maybe even two but hey... The fact that some plug has come out on my due date is good enough for me at the moment! :rofl: Baby must be next! 

Sorry you feel crap Kelly. I guess if its really that painful and you dont think you'll be able to make it and have your homebirth and think an induction is the best thing then I hope they can sort something out for you. I'd hate for you to miss out on your homebirth though, just for the sake of another week or two. Sleeping for me is just the worst at the mo too. I can barely get up off the bed as my whole hips seem to seize up in the night. Maybe ask your OH to sleep on the sofa for a day or two. Ive got mine doing that and already had a much better nights sleep last night. It doesnt stop the need to go to the loo 20times a night, but it defiantly lets you have the space you need to TRY and get comfy! Big :hug: hun hope Thomas comes soon!

x x x x


----------



## lauriech

*Happy Due Date to You,
Happy Due Date to You,
Happy Due Date dear Maya,
Happy Due Date to You!​*

:wohoo:​
Will be back on here later girls but off to see the consultant in a bit for a sweep (I shitting myself as people keep saying it's painful!).....

Hope you're all ok!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks Hun! Good luck with the sweep... Let me know how it goes. Ive just text you and also just written it on the last page but I LOST A NICE LUMP OF PLUG! :D Yaaay!! x x x


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning everyone!

Kelly - I'm so sorry its all so painful for you hun, i'm amazed you have managed 3 days like to to be perfectly honest, if that had been me i would have been crying for an induction 3 days ago! I really hope the MW can offer some support if you really are struggling as nobody should be left to suffer like that for too long! :hugs: xxxx

Maya - Happy due date hun!! show sounds promising! lets hope little one is getting a shift on for you! Would be nice if she arrived on her due date! not many babies do! you would be one of the lucky ones! xxx

Laurie - good luck with the sweep! hopefully it wont be too uncomfortable! people have told me such mixed reviews about them! i guess the more relaxed you are the less it will hurt but thats just at a guess! Best of luck with it hun! xxxxx

Love to anyone else who i have missed out! in a bit of a rush as i have an appointment this morning with the midwife and as its still snowy out there i don't wanna rush over like a mad woman and slip!
Catch you all later! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*Happy due date to you,
Happy due date to you,
Happy due date, dear Maya
Happy due date to you!*
:hug: :hug: :hug:​

:rofl: Sal, you will be SO rich if you give birth to Evie through your left nostril - but that would HURT! >.< I do like the headline, Charlotte - can see it now! :rofl: Thanks girls for making me laugh so much last night - really needed it! :hugs:

Kelly, I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time of it sweetie :hug: I know how much you want your homebirth - so maybe have a word with your MW and see if there is anything she can suggest to help you through?? Ultimately though, you have to do what is best for you.

Maya - how exciting!!!! Hope the fact that you've lost some of your plug today is a sign that things are starting for you :happydance:

Laurie - good luck at the consultant this morning! :hugs: Let us know how it all goes; I'm still SURE that it won't be long for you now, misses!

Aidensmommy - GOOD LUCK TODAY sweetie! :hugs:

xxxxxxx and loads of love to you all.


----------



## pinkmummy

Got an appointment with the MW at 10.50am today, hopefully I'll be able to get something sorted.

The thing that makes it worse is Chris just doesn't understand at all. Last night he called me a twisty cow! :shock: :cry: :cry: I wish he had to put up with the pain and he would see what it is really like :cry: :cry:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Let us know how it goes sweetie.


----------



## pinkmummy

Ill probably text you hun xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy due date Maya hun xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning Anna! sleep ok hun? last night was well funny! You and Sal managed to keep my mind of the worry of the snow and Simon not getting home so for that i am eternally grateful!! :hugs:! xxxxx

Well! against the odds baby has fully engaged! my normal midwife told me s/he wouldn't before labour but the MW i saw today wrote engaged in my notes so i'm pretty impressed! BP back down so dont have to see anyone now for a week when i will be 40+3 so hopefully that will have been my last appointment! (i hope!)

Heres hoping kelly that they can make you more comfortable hun! xxxxx

Whats everyone planned for today? after running round like a mad woman yesterday in cheltenham, i think i may have a lazy day today, see if i can fit a few naps in haha! really feeling it today now!
:hug:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: So glad we helped Charlotte - I thoroughly enjoyed our nonsense nattering here last night :rofl: Am so happy that baby's engaged! :happydance: Yet another step in the right direction for you!

Nothing planned here today except some tidying - midwife is (allegedly) to come round in the morning to discuss a birth plan with us (will believe THAT when I see it; she's been talking about coming round to see us since we first booked in with her - she wanted to check we were "preparing for baby" :dohh: She's never bothered.) Since we don't trust the MW to actually turn up, we've written up our own plan. We also have a workman coming tomorrow afternoon to put some spindles on the staircase - we've had gaps in there since we moved in and the council's not been bothered about it till now cause there have been no children in the house to fall through the spaces... oh well, at least it's getting sorted.

I still haven't managed a proper sleep :cry: Only got to bed around 2am, and couldn't sleep - spent most of the night trying to get comfy and staring at Peanut's moses basket in our room. At 8am I gave up trying :hissy: So if I'm lucky, I might get a nap in this afternoon before I go to aquanatal at 6.

:friends: Hope you've all got a more interesting day planned than I do! LOL
xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

*HAPPY DUE DATE MAYA XXX Come out soon LO *

Kelly, I'm sorry that the pain is getting unbearable for you :hugs: I think you should definitely get on to the MW about an induction! You should be able to enjoy the last few days/weeks of your pregnancy not be in agony with it! You're not a twisty cow at all hun! Bloody men are useless sometimes :dohh: Send us a text to let us know how you get on xxx

Maya, the loss of the plug sounds promising :D Especially if there was a pink tinge to it :happydance: I don't think you'll have to wait much longer (talk about stating the obvious :rofl: ) :hugs: 

Anna, I'm glad we made you giggle last night! I love how the conversation went last night :rofl: I think we're definitely bonkers :D How did you sleep last night? xx

Laurie, good luck with the sweep hun :D Let us know how it went! I've heard they're painful from some people and have heard that it doesnt hurt at all from others... Hope its not too uncomfortable for you and I REALLY hope it helps move things along :hugs: 

Charlotte, I hope everything goes well at the mw's this morning :D Be careful in that snow :hugs: 

I'm going to jump in the bath soon and get ready for my MW appointment :D 

Hope everyone else is good this morning xxxxxx


----------



## claire1978

Morning ladies,

Happy due date Maya, losing ur plug sounds promising, u never know things might start happening now

Kelly - sorry ur feeling so crap at the mo, good luck at the mw appointment, hopefully they can do something for u, if not book u in to be induced, hopefully other medication to help with the discomfort so u can still have ur home birth and these men just dont understand do they, if they had to have babies, the world would become extinct

Laurie - good luck with ur sweep, Ive never had one so dont know if they hurt, let us know coz I have midwife 2moz and Im hoping for one altho Im not sure she will do it with my little girl there but I dont have anyone who can look after her :dohh:

Charlotte - be careful in the snow, it can be evil stuff and u dont wanna be slipping over

Well Ellis (my eldest) wasnt very well last night but seemed abit perkier this am so I sent him to school and I had a phonecall after I had been home for an hr to go and pick him up so hes now laying next to me on the sofa in his pjs and duvet playing quietly on his ds, bless him, he does look pale, Im hoping he will have a sleep soon, Rhianna is being very cute and keeps cuddling him, its nice when they care for each other and get on

Nothing has happened with me in the night after all that pineapple and then doing the deed but I did have a couple of period pains this am but nothing to write home about, also lost abit of stringy plug or discharge (sorry tmi) but that could just be down to the :sex:, I feel abit achey round my bump and abit nauseas/sick but Im not convinced anything will be happening soon :hissy:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Hope your MW appt goes well Sal! Let us know :)


----------



## lauriech

Hey girls!

You're all sounding a lot merrier today! I know I'm going to miss someone here so if I say hello to 'ALL' girls then I can't get my wrist slapped!!!!!!

I had my sweep but I'm not commenting on it because it wouldn't be fair to those who may be having on in the near future or not quite due yet who end up having one. All I can say at the moment is that I'm not in labour but I was told that I'm 2cm dilated and 'favourable' (and told that the Consultant would be surprised if I didn't go into labour soon) but I'm not even listening to that because so many people get told they're close to going into labour and they still sit there waiting for another few weeks!!!!

Sooo....what are we all doing today????? It's not raining today - yay! The sun is actually shining AND I didn't get stuck in the snow outside the hospital this week because there was no snow!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kelly hun - really hope things start to ease up for you :hugs: whatever decision you make, just hope you don't have to put up with so much pain for much longer.

Anna and Sal - you two are nutters but keeps me smiling!!!!!

Maya - did you lose your 'whole' plug? Any more BH's/contractions? When do you next see your mw?

Claire - hope your LO feels better soon! Good Luck with the mw tomorrow!

Oooo...apparently the birthing centre is full to capacity at the moment - wonder if the full moon thing had anything to do with that? Hope I don't go into labour 'just yet'....I'll need a bed! :dohh:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I dont think it was all of it, but was quite a bit. Im just excited to have had some as I hadnt lost any until now! :D Got MW again tomorrow so we'll seeeeee...!!! 2cm is better than 1cm so there you go hun!! :) Every little helps...!! x x x x


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> I dont think it was all of it, but was quite a bit. Im just excited to have had some as I hadnt lost any until now! :D Got MW again tomorrow so we'll seeeeee...!!! 2cm is better than 1cm so there you go hun!! :) Every little helps...!! x x x x

Very true but I'm determined not to get my hopes up! 

I tell you what...DON'T TRY AND DO A DIY SWEEP GIRLS....you just won't be able to.....!

Glad you've lost some of your plug Sweetie! Any more BH's or anything?

I've just been for a walk (to try and 'help') and stepped in bloody dog poop....why can't people pick it up if their dog poos???? I have had to put my trousers straight in the wash and clean the bottom of my boots off so am now sitting in PJ bottoms and slippers (not impressed)! 

Was just bouncing on my ball too, all to 'help' but I just don't think my little man is ready! :dohh: chilled out just like his Daddy!!!! Or lazy like a typical male!!!!!! Ha ha. I am getting a few twinges now and BH's (but the BH's don't hurt).....watch this space I guess!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh no!!! I hate that!! People really should pick it up! So gross!! If I saw someone leaving it I think I'd have to shout at them!! Grrr!!! 

So tell me all about the sweep?? How did she do it? Im fascinated!! Im getting quite a few pains and BH too.. Just had a walk round tesco but its so sore between my legs... It 
really does feel like the head is popping out!!! Eeeek!! Its a ncie day to be born today though!! The sun is shining and all the washing is done, do it'd be perfect timing really!!

Did MW say about going back if you still havent had him within a few days or anything? 

x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Glad it went well today Laurie. Woohoo! 2cms!!! :wohoo: That's a great start sweetie - I still think he's going to make an appearance sooner rather than later you know.

Maya, I think your little miss will turn up soon as well.

Claire, I'm convinced you don't have much longer to wait either.

I'm so excited for you three! :happydance:


Kelly sweetie, how you feeling? :hugs:

xxxxx to you ALL


----------



## Plumfairy

Anna you'd better be right... Thats 3 pregant ladies (2 overdue and one heading that way) you've you've just told will meet their babies soon so there'll be big trouble if you're wrong.. :muaha: :muaha: Hehehe! Only joking! :hugs: Although it still seems like it could go on for ages we've got nothing to wait really in comparison to the past 9 months...! 

Anyway how are you my lovely? I haven't really spoken to you lately. Hope you're feeling well, apart from the rubbish sleeping malarky! Totally sucks ey! Ive recently started making Nathan sleep on the sofa bed so I can atleast try and get a good nights sleep! 

x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Apart from the not sleeping, I'm feeling really quite good actually :) I'm just trying to enjoy the last few days/weeks of my pregnancy cause I know I'm going to miss my bump like crazy, no matter how excited I am to meet Peanut.

Thank you girls for your Peanut predictions on my Facebook wall, too :rofl: Really enjoying them. Sally - my sister is gutted now that you have also predicted Peanut will be a girl :rofl: She was enjoying the thought of possibly being the only one who was right! LOL


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Apart from the not sleeping, I'm feeling really quite good actually :) I'm just trying to enjoy the last few days/weeks of my pregnancy cause I know I'm going to miss my bump like crazy, no matter how excited I am to meet Peanut.

I know what you mean.. I keep stopping as I pass the mirror and have a little look at bumpy. Will certainly miss it as its just become part of me really! x x x


----------



## charlotteb24

Afternoon!
I've given up predicting when bumpling is going to show up LOL! i thought it was all kicking off earlier.. classic signs etc.. then all of a sudden i let out a HUGE fart and all the pain went away! :blush::rofl: i swear baby is sat in there laughing at me! :dohh:

Laurie - glad the sweep went ok, or i am gathering it wasn't too bad for you hun anyway! I don't think i could even reach my cervix to even try and do it myself! its bad enough getting past the bump to do anything down that end of my body LOL! hope it starts to work for you!!

Claire - Hope little man feels better soon! step son had a tummy bug a couple of weeks ago, comes to us at the weekend and his mum gave me a bag of meds to feed him. He informs me on his entrance into the living room "lottie.. i have man flu". :rofl: I love kids! 

Maya - Anymore signs? 

God i can't stop eating this afternoon i'm just constantly hungry! i'm either really hungry or have no apetite what so ever! anyone else get a bit like that? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Anna - I predicted Peanut is a boy hun!!!! Glad you're more cheerful today! How are you feeling? You're getting so close too now!

Maya - I'm not telling you about the sweep unless you REALLY want to know (but not on here). If nothing happens before, I'm booked in for another sweep with a mw this time next Monday when I'm 40+7 (everything past 40 weeks is 40+days).

Since this morning I've had a bloody show and am having pains BUT I just think I'm being teased....I'll still be sitting here this time next week I think!!!! The consultant told me to keep active today so I have - I've been on a mad nesting mission and am shattered now!!!! I would get on my ball but I'm tired and achy now. Maybe later?

Claire - any news? I was really hoping you'd 'pop' today!

And Maya - I predicted you'd 'pop' today, didn't I?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## claire1978

Well Im still here, I have been chilling all day looking after Ellis altho he started mucking around with Rhianna so Im sure hes better now, I was having period type pains earlier and then at 3.30pm I got quite a strong one that felt abit familiar and I thought here we go, I then went to the loo and had abit of a clearout :blush:, I had a bath and then felt normal but came over with lots of energy so I hoovered everywhere, had a quick dust everywhere, gave the bathrooms a quick once over and even hoovered out the moses basket and shook all the blankets to make sure its dust free, my house is now tidy as always but cleaner than it was

I also trimmed the old lady garden earlier :rofl:, well I did my best, not that I could really reach down there see what I was doing, I just did my best and then promptly gave up

Ive still been feeling abit crampy and have had a few sharp shooting pains down below so Im hoping its gonna happen soon, I was hoping for 2day but 2moz will be fine, I'll be 5 days over 2moz and I was 5 days late with Rhianna so who knows

It usually comes in 3's so be cool if it was me, Maya and Laurie :happydance:

Come on babies :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Laurie I think your prediction was wrong... ! No popping going on here!!! :( Oh welllll....!! Tell me about the sweep another time then.. Actually maybe best not to... You'll frighten me and I wont want one!! :D Yaaay for the bloody show and pains though... Its aaaaall good stuff... 

Yes Claire it'd be fab if it came in 3s and you, me and Laurie all go at once... Happened more or less like that with Danni, Paula and Donna... SO you never know!!! Well dont for doing all the tidying and cleaning! I did a bit today but in too much pain with my bloomin hips and lady bits!! 

x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Evening girls :D Hope everyone is doing well! 

I had my mw appointment and wa sso happy to hear that LO is 3/5 engaged! Its better than nothing :D She told me that she doesnt think LO will engage much more before labour either...we'll see next week when I go back :D

Laurie, I'm so glad to hear that your 2cm dilated! I think Anna is right and LO will show soon! I really wanna know about the sweep.. if you get 5 send me a pm lol! I think its about bloody time you Maya and Claire have your LO's now... Some of us are getting as anxious as you are :) :hugs: 

Maya, are you having anymore signs of LO coming? I'm still getting nothing lol... Trust me to be the late bloomer lol! I know what you girls mean... I'll miss bump too :( :hugs:

Anna, If its any colsolation, your sister will be the only one in Canada to get it right :rofl: Tell her I am sorry and she can have all the glory if it's right lol! Hows your day been hun? :hugs: 

Charlotte, that post made me LOL! I hope next time you get the classic signs its not just a bit of wind :rofl: 

Claire, I don't know how you managed to sort your lady garden out! I bought a lady shave to try and sort mine and I still balls it up :dohh: I'll have to be brave one of these days and get Mike to give it a go :rofl: Poor bloke has to paint my toe nails now because I cant do them :dohh: 

Anyone doing anything interesting this evening?
xxxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Evening girls :D Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had my mw appointment and wa sso happy to hear that LO is 3/5 engaged! Its better than nothing :D She told me that she doesnt think LO will engage much more before labour either...we'll see next week when I go back :D
> 
> Laurie, I'm so glad to hear that your 2cm dilated! I think Anna is right and LO will show soon! I really wanna know about the sweep.. if you get 5 send me a pm lol! I think its about bloody time you Maya and Claire have your LO's now... Some of us are getting as anxious as you are :) :hugs:
> 
> Maya, are you having anymore signs of LO coming? I'm still getting nothing lol... Trust me to be the late bloomer lol! I know what you girls mean... I'll miss bump too :( :hugs:
> 
> Anna, If its any colsolation, your sister will be the only one in Canada to get it right :rofl: Tell her I am sorry and she can have all the glory if it's right lol! Hows your day been hun? :hugs:
> 
> Charlotte, that post made me LOL! I hope next time you get the classic signs its not just a bit of wind :rofl:
> 
> Claire, I don't know how you managed to sort your lady garden out! I bought a lady shave to try and sort mine and I still balls it up :dohh: I'll have to be brave one of these days and get Mike to give it a go :rofl: Poor bloke has to paint my toe nails now because I cant do them :dohh:
> 
> Anyone doing anything interesting this evening?
> xxxx

Hey Sal...glad to hear your LO's head is engaging! That's good news hun! Not long now! If you want to know about the sweep I'll tell you... Sal...make the most of not being in pain hun and enjoy your last couple of weeks with bump!! Apparently the birthing centre is full to capacity at the moment :dohh: I so hope I don't go into labour, just yet!

I manage to shave everything everyday and just about managed to paint my toe nails too! How, I don't know!! Simon would be useless at both! ha ha!

Maya - how you feeling hun?

Claire - keep us posted too!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Full to capacity? Yikes... Yeah, Evie can stay put for a while :D Have you signed one of the forms yet to say you understand theres no Dr's at the birthing centre? I have to sign mine next week if I don't go before! My mw told me today that if people do get transferred to the gwent or heath for delivery, you can have all the aftercare in the birthing centre! I'm quite happy with that :D 

I'm definitely going to make the most of the last few weeks with my bump :D I'll really miss it when its gone! I really want to know about the sweep too... My friend had one and she wouldnt tell me about it :( 

Lol I have to say that Mike wasnt too bad at doing my nails lol! Makes me wonder about him though :rofl: 

How are you feeling now hun? xx


----------



## louise1302

hope everyone is feeling good tonight

im still here lol 6 days over tomorrow but am seeing my consultant so am hoping for a sweep and a definite date to go in

i hope to god it works am getting mighty fed up now and my poor hubby is bearing the brunt of my really crappy moodswings

any more babies starting to make an appearance??

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Glad Evie's engaging Sally! :happydance: Wish Peanut would take a leaf out of her book :dohh: Still 5/5 palpable as of this past Friday - head hovering just at the rim of my pelvis where it's been for weeks. Think this little Peanut is mighty comfy in there.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hope the fact that it's so quiet in here tonight means some of you lovelies have gone into labour! :hugs:

Thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

hey Anna!
i'm still here i'm afraid! wish that was the case! but no bumpling is very comfortable! hehe!
Hows you this evening?

Sal - i can't belive i got so over excited about having really bad wind!! haha i seriously thought it was labour! LOL! quite sad that i could mistake the two really!! 

Hope you are all well this evening! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Sorry last night wasn't your night Charlotte! I just looked at my ticker this morning and gasped - only TEN days left! :wohoo: I can now count the days on one hand...... although I still think Peanut will be fashionably late! Kept dreaming about going into labour last night; think it's because a friend of mine from antenatal is in for a scheduled c-section this morning as her baby's breech and refuses to turn (stubborn LO - been comfy like that for the last 12 weeks :rofl: ) Her due date was this coming Sunday, so very close to mine ... so Peanut was very much on my mind during the night :)

Managed to get a few hours' sleep, so feel pretty good this morning although still tired - waiting to see now if the MW will actually turn up this morning to do a birth plan with us!

xoxoxox to you all.


----------



## Plumfairy

Dont know about the other but Im still here!!! These cheely little monkeys!! Grr!!! had more of a bloody show thins morning... Well actually, It was more like watery but with blood in... !! So maybe my waters are trickling out. Have got MW today so will ask her!! Yaaay come on!! Love you ladies! x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Fingers crossed, Maya!!! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## lauriech

Not me! I'm still bloody here!!!! All stopped in the night but lost loads more of my bloody show....how much more can there be???

I told you Anna - I'll still be sitting here next week! :dohh:

Good Luck today Maya - let me know how you get on!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Glad Evie's engaging Sally! :happydance: Wish Peanut would take a leaf out of her book :dohh: Still 5/5 palpable as of this past Friday - head hovering just at the rim of my pelvis where it's been for weeks. Think this little Peanut is mighty comfy in there.

Anna - I thought Peanut was mostly engaged a few weeks back hun? Maybe he or she is just loving it too much in your comfy tummy!!! I'm sure he or she will engage when ready!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

pookies24feb09 said:


> Full to capacity? Yikes... Yeah, Evie can stay put for a while :D Have you signed one of the forms yet to say you understand theres no Dr's at the birthing centre? I have to sign mine next week if I don't go before! My mw told me today that if people do get transferred to the gwent or heath for delivery, you can have all the aftercare in the birthing centre! I'm quite happy with that :D
> 
> I'm definitely going to make the most of the last few weeks with my bump :D I'll really miss it when its gone! I really want to know about the sweep too... My friend had one and she wouldnt tell me about it :(
> 
> Lol I have to say that Mike wasnt too bad at doing my nails lol! Makes me wonder about him though :rofl:
> 
> How are you feeling now hun? xx

Well so Simon says, yes! He overheard a mw talking to someone. The birthing centre is full!!!!! Bloody good timing - I think it was the full moon working on all those women! I'd rather it was quiet when I get there but knowing my luck I won't have a bed, let alone a room and the birthing pool will probably be in use constantly! Oh well!!!! I'll still be here next week! :dohh:

I haven't been asked to sign any forms for giving birth at the birth centre because I think my mw is a Gwent mw and my local hospital isn't in Caerphilly so not sure? You watch, I'll end up with an induction next week (apparently they do them at 40+10 but obviously at the hospital, not the birthing centre). C'mon LO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simon would just do a rubbish job of painting my toe nails so I don't ask him....I might even go out today and get them done again by someone else to cheer myself up. God I'm so fed up of all this waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Nope - Peanut's never been more than 1/5 engaged, and that was way back around 32 weeks. Since then, he/she has decided the brim of my pelvis is THE place to hang out... no engagement whatsoever. I am trying to take heart in the fact that when my mom was pregnant with me (her first) that she saw her ob/gyn one day and wasn't engaged - he said there was no way I was coming anytime soon - and the next day she had me..... so fingers crossed!


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies

Sorry I never updated yesterday :blush: I ended up meeting up with a friend for lunch then the in-laws for tea then home in the bath and bed lol.

MW gave me some tablets to help me sleep, co-dydramol, and I had the best nights sleep ever last night!! I was zonked from 9.30 till 7.30am when Chris's alarm went off. I feel sooooo refreshed and energetic!! :yippee: 

I've decided that if these tablets work like this all the time then I dont want to go to hospital, I can cope and wait another 2 weeks or so for Thomas as long as I keep myself busy! As long as I get sleep I dont mind!

Im going to be baking cakes this morning (with Caitlin) and doing all the washing then my mum is coming up this afternoon then we are going there for tea. Then will come home, put Caitlin to bed have a nice relaxing bath and hot chocolate and curl up in bed and watch TV till Chris gets in then hopefully another early night for me! :D 

Laurie, Maya and Claire - Any sign of LO? :hugs:

Sal - How are you this morning hun? I feel like we haven't spoken in ages! :hugs: I suppose that's down to the crap mood I've been in sorry :blush:

Anna - Howa re you hunni? Are you sleeping any better? :hugs: 

Charlotte - How are you hun?

Ooo just to let you know I was texting Donna yesterday. She said 
"Im so bloody sore and feels so down. Harley is still on oxygen and cpap and hes now on 5ml of expressed milk every hour, i feel so guilty how he is. X"

Poor Donna I told her there was no need to feel guilty at all and that she has done an amazing job! I told her that she's got to remember even though he was a big weight he was still 4 weeks early, so technically not even full term, but he's doing so well for it! She then told me Jack's nicknamed Harley Batman :lol: :hugs: Donna hun xxx
Sorry if I have missed anyone out :blush: Just off to get the first load of washing out, be back soon ladies :hi: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:wohoo: Am SO glad you've had a good sleep Kelly! I actually got about 3 hours of quality sleep last night, and some dozing - so while I'm still shattered, I feel more energetic than I have in a while :)

Nothing planned here today - waiting to see if the MW will actually turn up this morning. She's supposed to ring around 9am to confirm, and then show up sometime between 10 and 12.... will believe it when I see it! Then this afternoon will be spent sitting around and waiting for a council workman to turn up and fit spindles to the gaps in the banister - that's supposed to be sometime between 12 and 6; so no going anywhere today!

I'm hoping that sometime this afternoon I can get a bit of a snooze though.


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks Anna hun :) 

MW said as long as I was getting at least 4 hours of uniterupted sleep a day then I would be ok. But she said they were only giving me thee tablets coz if I haven't slept properly then I won't labour well which may end up in me having to go to hosptial coz Im too tired. You should maybe see your doc about your sleeping hun, it can't be healthy only 3 hours! :hugs:

Well 2nd load of washing is in now :yippee: going to go and make a start on cakes now :D x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm stunned! My MW just rang and she's actually going to come out and see us this morning! 

She's a bit scatterbrained though - 5 minutes beforehand, I had a woman ring who sounded JUST like her asking to speak to someone called Denise :rofl: When the MW rang, I then asked her if she had called asking for a Denise.... she had :dohh: I don't feel so bad with my pregnancy brain now! :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

:rofl: Anna at least she's actually turning up for you!Good luck at hte appointment today :) MW said to me yesterday that Thomas's head has engaged a bit more and he is now 2/5ths! So only need to get to 1/5 and then hes engaged after that woohoo :) My MW works it out by feeling the head and she writes dowen how much she can feel, so she can only feel 2/5ths of his so he is 3/5ths engaged! :D xx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm stunned! My MW just rang and she's actually going to come out and see us this morning!
> 
> She's a bit scatterbrained though - 5 minutes beforehand, I had a woman ring who sounded JUST like her asking to speak to someone called Denise :rofl: When the MW rang, I then asked her if she had called asking for a Denise.... she had :dohh: I don't feel so bad with my pregnancy brain now! :rofl:

I have a mw that kept doing that! Kept ringing and asking for 'Elaine'!!!!! It does make you wonder what we're letting ourselves in for sometimes, doesn't it!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Kelly - really pleased to hear you had a decent nights sleep hun! That's fab! Sounds like you have a nice day planned too!

My LO is VERY quiet today and I'm a little concerned - he was so lively last night when I was getting pains.....why has it all stopped? :cry:

Anna - I think you should go to the doctor about your lack of sleep too hun, it doesn't sound good. Good news that your mw is actually coming to see you!

Claire - I'm hoping the fact that you're not here is because you're in labour hun!!!

Hello to all other girlies!!!


----------



## claire1978

Im still here :hissy:

Was getting sharp pains last night and posted on the baby section here and one of the girls said she had same pains and was told they were effacement pains so Im sure something is happening down there but then it all stopped and I slept all night with no pains, just woke up for the normal loo run and crampy legs

Ive got midwife later and Im gonna ask her for a sweep, hopefully get all this moving along quicker, even to have an internal to see what is going on and if Im progressing at all will give me peace of mind, my friend is gonna look after Rhianna so theres no reason why she cant give me a sweep, I have a feeling she wont do it then, I think I will just cry :hissy:

Looks like me, Maya and Laurie seem to have all symptoms stop overnight, hopefully it will kick start for us all later

Maya - what time have u got MW, mine is at 1.40pm

Hope everyone else is ok 2day

Kelly - glad u slept better and the MW gave u some pills to help with ur pain and hopefully now u can still have ur home birth

:hugs: to Donna as she is feeling so shite and :hugs: for Harley too

Im gonna go and have a bath and wash my hair so I feel all clean and prepared just incase anything does happen, Im also doing a couple of loads of washing today, the forst one will be finishing very soon


----------



## Plumfairy

Claire, Im going at 12.20.. Not sure whether to ask for a sweep or not.. I think here they dont give you one unless there's a curtain there. Think they come to your house instead... I found this really good description of contarctions though... It seems alot clearer than some of the other things Ive read. Hope its of some help to someone.

https://www.nct.org.uk/info-centre/a-to-z/view/32

x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Laurie I know waht you mean about LO having quiet days, try drinking some ice-cold water and lying down for an hour tahts what my MW told me to do. Sorry to hear your pains stopped hun, but from waht you told me yesterday it doesnt look like it will be long for you at all! 

Claire - thanks hun :) :hugs: I hope the pains start up for you again soon.

I have decided that I am going to enjoy my baby free time and get as much done as possible while I still can. Dont get me worng ... I want Thomas here ... but I am going to enjoy the little time that me and Caitlin have left on our own. :blush: 

We just made cakes and jam tarts yum yum :D xx


----------



## lauriech

Oh Claire, really hope things get moving for you! Good Luck with your mw hun!

Maya - I was told mw's in this area don't do sweeps til 40+7 but the consultants will do them earlier. However, I would push for one if you want to help things along......all areas/mw's are different! Maya - that link looks really interesting...gonna get reading....

Kelly - can I come round for tea and cakes?

Anna - has your mw been yet?

I'm sure I've missed something?????

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Course you can hun Ive set some aside for you .. but dont be long or Ill end up eating them all haha! :D x


----------



## Plumfairy

Grrr I keep feeling like Ive peed myself!! Sorry to be graphic but Ive put on a proper pad rather than just a liner as it was just going through... These pads seems huuuuge... Its been so bloomin long since Ive had one of these on!! Doubt its my waters but ya never know! Do they ever just trickle out? Hmmm.... Nearly MW time! x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Could very well be your waters sweetie -- my MW has been out this morning and has said to me they could break like a gush or like a trickle. If it's soaking a pad, then chances are very good your waters have gone! :hugs: Keep us posted!


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Grrr I keep feeling like Ive peed myself!! Sorry to be graphic but Ive put on a proper pad rather than just a liner as it was just going through... These pads seems huuuuge... Its been so bloomin long since Ive had one of these on!! Doubt its my waters but ya never know! Do they ever just trickle out? Hmmm.... Nearly MW time! x x x

Sounds like you're going to 'pop' before me :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## pinkmummy

Sounds like your waters Maya hun :hug: good luck with the midwife!! :hugs:

Laurie - it will be your turn soon hun I promise :) Enjoy the relaxing time while you can believe me lol :lol:


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Sounds like your waters Maya hun :hug: good luck with the midwife!! :hugs:
> 
> Laurie - it will be your turn soon hun I promise :) Enjoy the relaxing time while you can believe me lol :lol:

I know I just feel so left out and fed up :cry: I need some of those tarts!

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I was saying to Chris this morning I think the reason I was wanting Thomas out so much was because I was constantly up all night. I know that once here's here we will be up all night feeding changing etc etc ... but ... at least I'd have my baby with me.

It felt as though I was being stopped from sleeping but not having anything to do i.e. look after my baby.

:hugs: hunni he will be here soon :hugs:

PS Jam tarts are in the post ;) xx


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> I was saying to Chris this morning I think the reason I was wanting Thomas out so much was because I was constantly up all night. I know that once here's here we will be up all night feeding changing etc etc ... but ... at least I'd have my baby with me.
> 
> It felt as though I was being stopped from sleeping but not having anything to do i.e. look after my baby.
> 
> :hugs: hunni he will be here soon :hugs:
> 
> PS Jam tarts are in the post ;) xx

Thanks Sweetie! :hugs: I think that's what's getting to me! I was expecting to have LO here now to look after and I feel completely useless and lost....I want my baby to look after!

I'm also starting to get the 'have you had the baby' messages/phone calls etc! Do you think if I'd had the baby I wouldn't have told you FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha ha.

Just a quick one girls...those of you who are on facebook, please don't post anything about LO being a boy as we haven't told people and when I do EVENTUALLY go into labour/have LO, please don't post anything if you don't mind? Thanks girls.

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

How are you feb mummies? x


----------



## claire1978

I am so pissed off, I need to vent big time :hissy:

I went to the midwife at my drs surgery and I had a slight trace in my wee, she wasnt worried about it and my bp was abit high, after she checked the heartbeat she re-did my bp and the bottom number was slightly high but nothing to worry about but Im so peed off, I asked her if she would do a sweep and she said they dont do them there just incase her nail or something broke my waters and then she would need to get an ambulance whilst keeping her fingers there to keep the waters intact, what a load of balloney, so what if my waters go, Im 5 days over fooking due, so what, my baby would make an appearance, is that so bad
God Im so cross I could cry :hissy:
When I asked my consultant last week for a sweep she said midwife should do one 2day, then when I mentioned it to her 2day she said my hospital should do 3 consectuavely (sp?) before they induce, well Ive not even been offered one by them, I just feel like no one is willing to help me out and they wonder why wowen turn to caster oil
For all they know I could be dilating right now, Ive not had one internal to see if Im progressing at all, what the hell does a girl have to do around here to get a god damn sweep, AAARRGGHHHHHH

Ive gotta go and pick my son up from school now, no-one better piss me off at the school

Sorry to moan to u all, I just am so cross, bloody hormones


----------



## charlotteb24

Afternoon everyone!
Sorry i haven't been about today, we've had a bit of a stressful on this end! To put a long story short, Maternity Allowance still hasn't been processed so i still have zero income and we moved house in december and Npower just sent us a MASSIVE bill for £360 for 5 months leccie at our old property. Stressed isn't the word. Luckily mum and dad have bailed us out but if they hadn't been able to we would have lost our new flat for sure. Bet my BP is sky high again now!:cry: spent most of the day an blubbering, stressed out emotional wreck!

Claire - I can't belive how un-helpful they are being!! can you not ring the medical day unit and see if a MW will do it there for you? i can't believe how much of a postcode lottery it is for things like this! it really pisses me off and i bloody work for them! I'm not suprsied you are upset and cross hun :hugs: xxxxx

Maya - Waters can trickle over a matter of days/weeks so it could well be your waters. Or at least thats what i was told at ante natal classes! if the liquid is clear and odourless (though some people say it smells sweet or like bleach?!) then its very likely! oooh!! exciting! best of luck with the midwife :hugs: xxxxxxx

Laurie - Anymore signs hun? hope things start to materialise for you soon! naughty little man is obviously too comfortable in there! I recon its going to take you by suprise, no warnings just poof and he will be out in a matter of hours! dunno why, i just do! :hugs: xxxxxx

Sal - Hope you are well hun, not seen any posts from you in here today!! though i may have missed a page or something :hugs: xxxxxx

Kelly - So glad you have managed to find something that works in helping you out a little bit! the sleep sounds like it has done you the world of good! brilliant if they can prevent you from having to have a hospital birth! :hugs: xxxxxxx

Anna - Hope the midwife helped you this morning with your birth plan ok. After waiting all this time i hope it wasn't a huge anti climax for you! MW are strange breed of person, though i don't envy their jobs in a way as they must se SO many women in the space of a week! Anymore signs that babs is making his/her way down?? :hugs: xxxxxxx

Donna - Don't know if you are online at all but i hope the pain eases soon hun, lots of love to harley and family! :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

Love to anyone else i have missed out!! hope your afternoon is less stressful than my morning has been! dear me if this doesn't shift bumpling out i dont know what will!


----------



## pinkmummy

Maya - how did it go hun? Was it your waters :hugs:

:hugs: Claire hun hope you manage to get something sorted out. MW's round here wont usually tend to do a sweep until you are 40 + 7 :hugs:

Laurie how are you now hun?

Anna how are you haven't seen you about all day. Did the MW turn up? xx


----------



## lauriech

Oh Claire - sorry to hear your mw's poor excuse for not doing a sweep. Def ring the hospital and see if a consultant or mw will do one there for you? Rant away hun, I'm feeling pretty crappy today myself.....

Charlotte - you're not the only who says I'll just go into labour quickly....I'm not so convinced to be honest but we'll see! Sorry to hear about your pants day....did you not qualify for SMP, rather than the allowance as you work? Glad your parents have been able to help....you just don't need it though do you?

Kelly - I'm bloody fed up! Nothing is happening with me at all :hissy: what can I do to get this baby out? Curries, pineapple and all that rubbish just don't work....I'll even consider castor oil if I have to!!!!!!! How are you this afternoon?

I feel like absolute rubbish...I'm fed up, nothing is happening, I have no one to meet up with or visit really, no shopping to do, all housework is up to date and our puppy/dog is driving me round the bend! She's so blimin naughty! I honestly thought I'd have my little man by now :cry:

I even think Maya is in labour. She had to go to the hospital earlier for a scan (as mw was worried bubs was breech, turned out she isn't) and she's now back at home with her tens machine on and in pain. She's still not sure if it is her waters trickling but it sounds like it is to me! Good Luck to her!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Laurie - Don't do castor oil hun its dangerous!! :hugs: He will come soon honestly, he's just not completely cooked. Nothing works to get them out until they are ready :( I know Im probably completely contradiciting myself as I have been saying the same lately haven't I! But its true, no matter what we try they will come when they are ready :hugs: 

In the meantime try and keep yuorself busy to take your mind off things, thats what I'm doing. Try and plan to do something every day. Like today I planned to bake cakes etc with Caitlin and then go to my mums for tea. 

Tomorrow morning I am calling to see my nana and granda then me and my mum are off into town. After dinner will be coming back to my mums and then going to meet friends for a cuppa at 3pm then my friend is coming over till about 6.30/7pm.

Friday - I've got the MW coming out between 10 and 12 so will try and have a lie in then once she's been I will probably do some cleaning, clean the bathroom and the bedrooms or something.

Hope he comes soon for you hun :hugs:

My back's starting to hurt again :( Will be going home soon to have a bath and put Caitlin to bed then relaxing with a hot chocolate while Caitlins in bed until Chris comes in.

Charlotte - :hugs: hun so sorry to hear about your maternity pay thats pants, but it will eventually get backdated xx


----------



## pinkmummy

lauriech said:


> I feel like absolute rubbish...I'm fed up, nothing is happening, I have no one to meet up with or visit really, no shopping to do, all housework is up to date and our puppy/dog is driving me round the bend! She's so blimin naughty! I honestly thought I'd have my little man by now :cry:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Why don't you take the puppy for a walk hun a long walk might just get bubs to decide to appear :hugs:

Good luck to Maya hope she is in labour!! :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oooh, hope this is it for you Maya!!! :hugs:

Claire - So sorry to hear about your horrible experience - it's awful when you're passed from pillar to post, isn't it? :hugs: Hope you get some answers, and your sweep, soon!

Charlotte - Think you need :hug: Sorry your day was so pants! Hope it gets better, and fast!!

Kelly - MW actually DID turn up :happydance: She's gone through everything with the 2 of us, and am feeling VERY excited now!

Laurie - How are you doing hun? Been thinking of you loads. I'm still sure that your little one will be here sooner rather than later! :hugs:

I'm feeling really sore and achy today - worse than ever, I think. We ventured out to Sainsbury's for some bits and pieces, and I thought by the time we got back to the car that I would burst into tears from the pain. What a wimp I am! :rofl: Going to have a nice lazy evening, and try and get some sleep. Tomorrow morning I'm off to the Bosom Buddies group again to chat to other mummies.

xxxxxxxxxxxx to you all!


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Anna sorry to hear your in pain hun :( I know I've just started getting all my pains again think its coz its getting late :( :hugs: Your not a wimp hun I totally sympathise with you about the pain its bloody awful :( I know I can barely make it round the supermarket without being in tears :( Please try and get some proper sleep hun its not good for you and Peanut! :hugs: Hope you have a good nights sleep hunni and hope you enjoy your Bosom Buddies group tomorrow lots of :hugs:

So glad the MW turned up, theres nothing worse than waiting for someone to come and then they dont do it! 

Sal - How are you hun? Hows the SPD? Hope your ok, you keep going quiet on me!! :hugs: xx


----------



## lauriech

caitlinsmummy said:


> Laurie - Don't do castor oil hun its dangerous!! :hugs: He will come soon honestly, he's just not completely cooked. Nothing works to get them out until they are ready :( I know Im probably completely contradiciting myself as I have been saying the same lately haven't I! But its true, no matter what we try they will come when they are ready :hugs:
> 
> In the meantime try and keep yuorself busy to take your mind off things, thats what I'm doing. Try and plan to do something every day. Like today I planned to bake cakes etc with Caitlin and then go to my mums for tea.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I am calling to see my nana and granda then me and my mum are off into town. After dinner will be coming back to my mums and then going to meet friends for a cuppa at 3pm then my friend is coming over till about 6.30/7pm.
> 
> Friday - I've got the MW coming out between 10 and 12 so will try and have a lie in then once she's been I will probably do some cleaning, clean the bathroom and the bedrooms or something.
> 
> Hope he comes soon for you hun :hugs:
> 
> My back's starting to hurt again :( Will be going home soon to have a bath and put Caitlin to bed then relaxing with a hot chocolate while Caitlins in bed until Chris comes in.
> 
> Charlotte - :hugs: hun so sorry to hear about your maternity pay thats pants, but it will eventually get backdated xx

I have no family here and not a great deal of friends (especially ones who don't work etc)..... sorry just feeling sorry for myself!

If I had people to see and things I could do I probably wouldn't be feeling so bad but all I keep getting is, 'any news?' etc etc....NOOOOOOOOOOOOO :hissy: I would've bloody told you wouldn't I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now Simon has come in from work in a blimin good mood (not like him) and told me 'you don't like waiting for things, do you?'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhh...... :hissy::hissy::hissy: if I lived near my family and wasn't so alone I'd probably be ok.....why don't men understand?

Sorry, rant over

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge :hug: for you Laurie -- I do understand, totally. I have no family here other than Chris; everyone else is back in Canada. Some days I would just LOOOOOVE to have my mom hug me! So just know we're all here for you with hugs and love and giggles!!! (Ask Sally if she's had her pineapple yet today - that will start off my laughter! :rofl: )

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## pinkmummy

> I have no family here and not a great deal of friends (especially ones who don't work etc)..... sorry just feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> If I had people to see and things I could do I probably wouldn't be feeling so bad but all I keep getting is, 'any news?' etc etc....NOOOOOOOOOOOOO :hissy: I would've bloody told you wouldn't I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now Simon has come in from work in a blimin good mood (not like him) and told me 'you don't like waiting for things, do you?'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhh...... :hissy::hissy::hissy: if I lived near my family and wasn't so alone I'd probably be ok.....why don't men understand?
> 
> Sorry, rant over
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Huge :hug: Laurie hun it must be so hard having no one nearby :( Pity you and Sal didn't live any closer you could have both kept each other company.

Men completely don't understand! Chris called me a twisty cow the other day! :hissy: Im sure if he had to put up with the bloody pain he'd be more than twisting, he'd be dying! :hissy:

:hug: hun xx


----------



## lauriech

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Huge :hug: for you Laurie -- I do understand, totally. I have no family here other than Chris; everyone else is back in Canada. Some days I would just LOOOOOVE to have my mom hug me! So just know we're all here for you with hugs and love and giggles!!! (Ask Sally if she's had her pineapple yet today - that will start off my laughter! :rofl: )
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo

Thanks hun! It must be harder for you, sorry I shouldn't moan!

Kelly - Ronnie (our dog) is in my bad books so she's not getting a walk....I took her out yesterday in the day and she plays up sooo much. I ended up stepping in dog poo and had to clean my bloody £170 Ugg Boots off and stick the only pair of trousers that seem to fit me straight in the wash :hissy: so needless to say, I wasn't keen to walk her today!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Back in a bit, just doing tea xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Don't you dare apologize Laurie!!! You are SO entitled to have a moan :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I didn't mean to make you feel bad, I just wanted you to know you're not alone sweetie.
xx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Hey Feb Mummies

It has been ages since i have posted on this thread so i thought id pop in and give you all a wave :hi: and some :hugs: sounds like some of us need them!!! I only read back a few pages too much chatting to catch up on lol

Congrats to all the new mummies and some labour :dust::dust: for everyone still waiting x


----------



## charlotteb24

Missed out on being entitled to SMP by 6 weeks! BUT my employer decided to tell me that the day i went on maternity leave. They had had my forms since Novmeber to look through and process and thet decide to tell me in January that i'm not eligable AND THEN LOSE MY MATB1 FORM! i was SO upset! and processing MA is going to take a good few weeks yet. At this rate i will be back at work 2 weeks after baby makes an appearance cos we aren't entitled to anything else and even though its back dated, we will need me back on a full income to cope with everything. Its all so screwed up and upsetting! rant over i promise!

Sounds encouraging news on the baby front for Maya! will keep my fingers crossed!!

LOL Anna! Sally and her pineapples! think shes been put off for life after the conversation about them on here a few days back!!

Laurie - I have the same problem as you too hun, all my relatives live miles away now and it sucks! chin up chick! hope it all happens for you soon hun :hugs: 

Right! i better get simon up for his last shift before he starts his maternity leave! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Huge :hug: for you Laurie -- I do understand, totally. I have no family here other than Chris; everyone else is back in Canada. Some days I would just LOOOOOVE to have my mom hug me! So just know we're all here for you with hugs and love and giggles!!! (Ask Sally if she's had her pineapple yet today - that will start off my laughter! :rofl: )
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo

I was just saying to Mike that I want to go get one :rofl: Every time I see one now I think of you :rofl: How are you hun? xxx

Laurie, I know you're getting fed up hun and it must be hard with your family being so far away, but it really wont be long til you're little fella is here... you have less time to wait for your baby than I do for mine lol! I had a dream that you were going into labour last night... You never know misses! I really REALLY hope it happens for you soon though! If you ever get desperate for something to do let me know! I'm not too far away :hugs: 

Charlotte, I know what you mean by having a stressfull day... Mine wasnt half as bad as yours but was soooo peed off earlier I was in tears! I don't think the hormones help :( Hope you're feeling better now :hugs: 

Kelly, I'm glad you slept well last night hun and I'm glad that Thomas is engaging :D Sounds like you had fun cooking too :D It feels like aaaages since I've spoken to you! I think having to play catch up doesnt help sometimes when we're all so chatty... things get condensed sometimes! I'm glad to hear that you may be able to cope for the next few weeks though! You'll still get your homebirth... I'm so jealous! :hugs: 

Claire, I can't believe you havent 'popped' yet! I'm even more shocked by your mw! Can't believe she wouldnt give you a sweep incase she broke your waters... I don't understand that at all! Surely she would have been trained to do these things properly? I hope it happens for you soon though hun! Keep expecting to see threads started about you, Laurie and Maya everytime I'm on here :hugs: 

I've been a busy little bee today! After having a rubbish morning I came home and it seems as though my nesting instinct has kicked in :happydance: I've been waiting for it to show up for ages now! So, I've got the cot set up and am just washing the bedding, so when thats all dry I'll take pics for you all to see :D I'm just going to sort my room out... again and go help my mother lay some carpet... Should be fun! 

I hope you're all good ladies! I'm sorry if I've missed anyone... Only had a quick read through today! 

Lots of love and :hugs: to you all xxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Charlotte - if your not entitled to SMP you should be entitled to SMA, I dont see why you can't coz SMA is for people who can't claim SMP. Contact your local jobcentre hun and find out! :hugs:

I know Sal, I think its with all of our moaning :rofl: Never have time to do anything else but! Glad you've found your nesting instinct hun! :D x


----------



## pookies24feb09

God me too! Trouble is now, I havent stopped and my back is achy! I'm hoping it encourages little one to come out, although I'm sure it wont lol!


----------



## pinkmummy

Lol I doubt it will either. I've tried every trick in the book and he aint budging! LOL 

Getting some period type pains at the moment so going to go and lounge in the bath with a nice hot chocolate and my book :) 

Have a nice evening all :hugs: xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

I applied for SMA hun, just waiting for it to be processed now which at the moment they can't give me a date asto when its going to be processed. Rang up the office this morning, it takes the piss it really does! I know they are busy, but with no income coming in and a new baby on the way its going to be a hard up hill struggle! nevermind, i guess these things are sent to try us?

Been trying the nesting sal for weeks! its never brought anything on for me! hope its works better for you! sorry you have had a pants morning too hun, hopefully we will both feel a bit better soon! :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Charlotte. My friend applied for SMA and I think it ended up taking her about 7 weeks but she got a full one off payment for over £700 when it was backdated so I guess thats good news :hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

That really doesn't suprise me! its so rubbish, you would think that the people who are closest to their due date would get priority.. but no! LOL! thats too easy! god i could moan all day haha! will be a nice little nest egg to fall back on when it does come back in. I've been told to ring again in 2 weeks, i'm really praying it doesn't take much longer than that!! :hugs: 
It also depends on where in the country you live, there are 4/5 sorting offices and they all get different volumes of work in so its again a postcode lottery as to how long it takes! 

Just need to calm down now which is easier said than done haha!! Kelly, i could do with some of those jam tarts too hehe :) you and caitlin should go into business!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I came across this today when reading the papers (online, as I do :blush: ) and thought it was wonderful:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...s-strangers-baby-Africa-mother-runs-milk.html

I made a thread about it in 3rd tri, but haven't had a single response, where I thought I would have gotten at least a few....


----------



## lauriech

Anna - you didn't make me feel bad at all hun....I was thinking as I typed that it's harder for you but am just having a poo day! It feels like everyone is going to have their babies before me which is totally exaggerating!! What have I missed about Sal and pineapples???

Sal - thanks hun but it's ok.....just need to get out I think! I just feel like I look like shit, wear jogging bottoms all the time (as nothing else fits now - my bump is too low and I'm as fat as a house!)...Simon also see's I'm in a bad mood so just doesn't talk to me!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you very much....I love having no company all day and then he comes in and won't talk to me or be sympathetic.

Kelly - don't mean to sound naive but what does 'twisty' mean? :blush: I assume it's not nice and Chris shouldn't be calling you it....why don't men understand....if only they had to go through all the things we do!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:

God I hate all this feeling sorry for myself stuff.......HOR'MOANS' are really getting to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: And bloody BH's that make you think it could be the start of something.....just go away until you're ready for the real thing.....arrrrggggghhhhhh :hissy:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Aww Anna thats an amazing news story, bless her for doing it, what an amazing person, for her to do that its just truely the best gift she could have given to that mother and baby. Wow, i'm actually amazed that she did it to be honest, thats a truely special person to be able to just do that.

I watched a programme on Sky once about milk donors in America, people who breast feed their children and co-feed other peoples children at the same time. Fair play to them, it does sound a bit strange to begin with but i can totally see why people would go for it since there is so much owness on breast feeding etc. Really does take a special type of person to have th strength to do it though!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Do you girls feel like everyone in the world is havign their babies except you?! Even the march mummies! Ive got 10 days left till my due date as well... So could be another 3 weeks. Im fully engaged but havent had a single sign. Not even one braxton sodding hicks...


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> Do you girls feel like everyone in the world is havign their babies except you?! Even the march mummies! Ive got 10 days left till my due date as well... So could be another 3 weeks. Im fully engaged but havent had a single sign. Not even one braxton sodding hicks...

Oh yes! I'm 2 days overdue (only) and totally p'd off!!!!!! Oh the joys!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

I cant help but think I should be feeling something... some kind of twinge! I thought I was getting contractions the other night but it was just wind... :rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

sparkswillfly said:


> I cant help but think I should be feeling something... some kind of twinge! I thought I was getting contractions the other night but it was just wind... :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I got that too! LOL i was gutted and a little bit :blush: as i was like how can you mistake the pains of labour for trapped wind?! HAHA! nevermind! if it feels like trapped wind we will be fine! :) xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

In my case it's about guaranteed to just be wind :dohh:

Laurie - the other night Sal, Charlotte and I were going bonkers in here and giggling away over pineapples; must be a few pages back by now. Let me just say.... ouch! >.<


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna... I've got my pineapple :rofl: :D


----------



## charlotteb24

:rofl: Sal!! remember to peel it first and take off the leaves :happydance: or you could just eat it! LOL! sorry i still laugh everytime i see a pineapple anywhere!

hope it works hun! xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol I have every intention of eating it and not putting it anywhere near my doofer... I will of course peel it and get rid of the leaves before hand! 

I hope it works too... I had a twinge when I was in asda... My stomach went really hard and achy... my groin ached too... You watch though... Wont get anything else now for weeks :dohh:


----------



## charlotteb24

lol well lets hope it works for you sal! jst about to overdose on RLT in hope it will kick start something, to be honest i'm starting to give up hope about anything working to evict these naughty babies now!! they are too warm and comfortable for their own good!


----------



## sophie c

im tempted to try the whole pineapple thing now seen as im due today lol!!

xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sal, I was in Sainsbury's and almost burst into giggles when we walked past the pineapples. I couldn't bring myself to buy one though. Probably a good thing, as would have been in fits of laughter all round the store! Chris thinks I'm mad :rofl:

Still no twinges for me, although I'm constantly achy in the pelvic area and feel like I have been kicked. I'm taking heart in the fact that my mom was early with me and my brother, and bang on her due date with my sister, and that when I was expected (I'm the oldest) she saw her doctor the day before I was born and I was nowhere near engaged and he told her that I wasn't going to be showing up anytime soon... the next morning, she was woken by contractions 10mins apart and I was born that night. Just goes to show, there's hope for us all! :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo:
SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!
:happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## pookies24feb09

*YAY for single digits Anna *:happydance: I hope Peanut is one of these babies that engages all at once for you! Although with all the pain you're getting and feeling like you've been kicked there It can't be long now until S/he does engage :D I think Mike thought I was mad before the whole pineapple thing, so God only knows what he thinks now :rofl: The little twinge I had last night was the 1st sign of anything happening for me... I felt normal for a little while, but now theres nothing lol :dohh: How are you hun? Excited about being in single digits? xx

Charlotte, I think you're right! These babies are too comfy in there! I just looked outside and there's frost everywhere... No wonder they don't want to come out! How are you today hun? xx

*Happy Due Date Sophie xx* I think i'd be trying eveyr trick in the book to get LO out by now lol! If you do buy a pineapple I hope it works for you hun :hugs: 

I'm up bright and early this morning :D Going to get my hair done... Finally! Although I have no idea what I'm going to get done... I figure I'm just going to say I want something easy to manage for when baby is here, that doesnt take me half an hour to tame with my straighteners every day and let them carry on with it lol! I'm feeling brave lol! 

Hope everyone else is good today :hugs: 
xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Happy due date Sophie! :hugs:

Sal, I can't wait to see your new 'do! And yes, am THRILLED to have hit single digits :)

I'm getting sleepy again, but we actually have things planned for today so will have to get a move on! Going to Bosom Buddies group around 9:30, then when I get back around lunchtime we're going to Mothercare (I'm STILL looking for that "I'm the Big Sister" t-shirt they do for my niece - sold out everywhere I've been, including their website :dohh: ) and then we're off to Costco to stock up on essentials before Peanut gets here. I love Costco - they're always giving out food samples :munch: and the little cafe is YUM. Might also have a peek in Babies R Us which is nearby ... depends how achy old me holds up! :rofl:

What have you girlies got planned for today? :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies.

Laurie - 'twisty' is another way of saying moany/moaning. No it wasn't nice of Chris to say it but hey ho hes a man! :hugs:

Anna - How have you slept today hun? Hope you have a good day. :hugs:

Sal - Enjoy getting your hair done hun!! :hugs:

Charlotte - how are you this morning hun? :hugs:

Any news on Maya????? :hugs:

Sorry ot anyone I've missed its a flying visit as I am going shopping with my mum and meeting mates today xx


----------



## louise1302

hope everyone is feeling good

41 weeks today....booo hisss

i went to the hosp yesterday and theres been no change in my cervix since the failed induction 2 weeks ago they gave me a sweep which caused 3 hours of pains then nothing(what a crock)

think this baby is far far too comfy
am booked in for another go at induction on monday at t+11 days


----------



## charlotteb24

Morning everyone!!
oooh looks like everyone has busy days today!!
Anna - Good luck with your shopping today hun and your meeting! sounds like you will be coming home and crashing for a few hours!! :hugs:

Sal - Hope it all goes well at the hairdressers! nice bit of pampering! yay! that will make you feel better! I really should get mine trimmed the split ends are awful!! you going for anything drastic or just a trim? :hugs:

Morning kelly! hows you today? still getting a good lot of sleep i hope!! you got a busy day planned today too?? :hugs:

Laurie - hope your silence means that LO is playing ball for you! hope you're well! :hugs:

Louise - Hope it all kicks off for you soon hun, must be so fustrating for you now :( :hugs:

:hugs: for anyone else i have missed out!!

I've been up from 10pm last night till 4am this morning with braxton hicks/contractions mostly in my back which was strange coming in around every 20 mins, then they went irruglar then they were back at 20 mins apart and now they have pretty much vanished! gutted isn't the word! i was sat there willing pain on myself! LOL! naughty little people they are! teasing their mummies and daddies like this!!

Oh!! Maya! any news on how shes getting on?? LO arrived/on her way? hope your ok hun! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm not impressed :( I got my hair done, but it doesnt look any different than how I had it before :hissy: I told the hairdresser I wanted something different, that doesnt take me half an hour to do and she can pretty do what she likes and it just looks now like i've gone in for a trim :(

Ah well, I'm going to colour it in a minute and re-style it see what I can do with it! 

Kelly, hope you have fun shopping hun :hugs: 

Anna, I'm sure they have those tshirts in the mothercare here! If you want me to pick you one up, let me know! Hope you have fun today! Sounds like you have lots planned :D 

Louise, I hope something happens for you soon! Your cervix can change in no time, so lets hope you don't need that induction :hugs: xx

Hope everyone else is good! I'm off to colour my hair now :D
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Charlotte, I've not heard anything on how Maya is doing. I'll look for a thread in a sec :D It's a shame your pains died down! Hopefully they'll come back soon and LO will be on his or her way :D Didn't have fun at the hairdressers :( I'm going to dye my hair now to make it look a little different! Fed up of it looking the same now...Grrr! 
x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Charlotte, I hope things start so very soon for you - no fair of your LO to keep teasing you like this!!!

Sal, am sure you look fab! And thanks for saying you'd get the tshirt for me - will let you know!

It's snowing here today and actually lying on the ground! Started about 10am and is still coming down thick and fast. Rather unusual here in Sunderland as we're right on the North Sea coast and all, but I'm enjoying it. Still hoping to go out shopping in a couple of hours - will see what the weather's like then :)

Thinking of Maya - no news as yet, I presume? :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, Apparently theres more snow forecast for here too, but I'm not counting on that happening! I'm glad you're enjoying it though :D 

I'm hoping that no news from Maya and Laurie is good news! I really hope somethings happening for the both of them!


----------



## charlotteb24

Aww Sal! obviously the hair dresser wasn't adventurous enough! either that or they didn't want to have to cope with a hormnal pregnant woman beating them round the head (with a pineapple) if they didn't like what they had done!! Annoying for you though! what colour you going to go for hun?

Can't see any threads from or about Maya but i could have missed them! just hope she is well! It seemed very imminant for LO's arrival!

These babies are out to try our patience! hopefully the little niggling period pains i'm still getting will eventually turn into something a bit more promising! but i'm not going to hold my breath! people can be like this for weeks!! or so it seems! :hissy:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I had a text from Laurie this morning while I was at the Bosom Buddies group. Her waters went at 5:30 this morning and she was going in to get monitored. Contractions were every 5 minutes but not regular.

Had another text from her to say she's been sent home, but that they think she'll be back in later.

COME ONE BAMBINO!!!! Mummy's waiting for you sweetie :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've been having mild period-like cramps for the last hour or so... think I should be getting my hopes up that this is actually a sign?


----------



## charlotteb24

YAY!! thats good news for Laurie! :hugs: hope it all becomes a bit more regular! xxxxx

Anna it can mean very early signs but they tend to come and go a lot for me so nothing regular. Also period pain feelings can suggest baby is trying to engage too which it could be for you since LO has been swimming free for a while! sounds promising hun!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That's what I was thinking Charlotte - thanks! :hugs: If Peanut is engaging, that's a good thing!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Omg :D YAY! So happy that something is finally happening for Laurie! Come on Bambino - It's about time you met your mummy :D 

Anna, It definitely sounds promising for you hun no matter what the pains mean! Either LO is on his or her way OR Peanut is engaging, which means it's not long :D It's all very exciting!

Charlotte, I'm going to colour my hair a dark plum colour. Something a bit different! I'm usually dying bits of it blue or pink or something, but figure a normal-ish colour is the way to go this time :D

I've got MAJOR butterflies in my tummy... I don't know why, but they're not going! Feeling quite on edge... hmmm! 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I love the sound of the hair colour Sally! Can't wait to see :)

I've got butterflies too Sal - not sure why either, maybe cause I finally feel like something's going on? :hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

Could well be the beginnings for you Anna!! shall keep my fingers crossed! hoping mine will come back haha! 

oooh plum colour sounds lush Sal! i used to dye my hair purple was one of those schwartzkofpt intense colour thingys i love plum colours and purples too! bet it will look awesome!! 

Can't be much longer for us all can it now?! surely?! i'm due in 2 days and i don't wanna go over =( hoping if by tuesday bumpling hasnt arrived MW will agree to do a sweep for me. I can hope, right? lol!! dunno what the policy is here for inductions and sweeps.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Charlotte, I hope you don't need to ask for a sweep hun! Come on Bumpling... You must be done now surely! 

Maybe the butterflies means that something will happen soon Anna... you never know eh! 

I think a plum colour is about the only colour I havent dyed my hair lol.. I'm hoping it looks good! I'll get some pics on here later :D I used one of the casting dyes and managed to get it in my eye twice :dohh: :rofl: When you squeeze the applicator either not much at all comes out or a lot does, and was caught off guard by falling hair dye a few times... managed to get it all over my shoulder too :saywhat: I'm having a bit of an off day I think :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

YAY!!! sounds like some more febbie babies are on there way! 
good luck girls, hope LO's dont keep you waiting much longer!! :hugs: xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hey Maddi :D How are you and Riley doing hun? xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

hello lovely!
we're doing very well thank you! he's a little screamer and i'm still all sore but we're getting on ok! 
i think he's lonely and wants more Febbie babies to come into the world! hehe! 
how you feeling hun?
xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: for you and Riley sweetie! Glad you're all well - been thinking of you!
x


----------



## maddiwatts19

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hug: for you and Riley sweetie! Glad you're all well - been thinking of you!
> x

thank you lovely! how are you??? Hope LO's here soon!! :hugs: x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Glad you two are getting on ok :D Sorry to hear that you're still sore though :hugs: 
I'm not feeling too bad! Am ready for baby to come now like all the other Feb Mummies! Getting excited now :D
xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Same as Sal - getting really excited, and am ready for Peanut to arrive. :)

Keep thinking "today could be the day!" every morning when I get up, and am just enjoying the last days of pregnancy at the same time. Can't believe that in 24 days tops, Peanut will be on his/her way since MW told me I would be induced at 40+15 if no sign earlier.


----------



## pinkmummy

Good luck to Laurie and Maya! :hugs:

Loads of snow here too. Chris needs to be picked up from work at 2.30 and my sister has been sent home from school. Got about and inch covering now too!

Just off to pick Chris and my friend up, may catch up tonight or in the morning xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Drive safe Kelly :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Sal & Anna, bet you are! it really is the bestest thing EVER! and i know everyone says it, but really do enjoy your sleep while you can!! hehe !! its not even that Ri's crying, but i get nervous so sit and watch him because a.) he's gorgeous, and b.) incase he stops breathing or something! 
i really hope bubba's are here soon! oooh what if they came the same day? hehe!! :rofl: xxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Riley is absoultly beautiful hun! think i will be the same when this one arrives, will watch baby like a hawk!! was bad enough when i first started looking after youngest step son over night was was 2.5 years, used to check on him loads!! haha!

Hope it all starts naturally too but i'm not going to rule out the sweep if needs be as i'm also worried the longer they are in there the more complications there could be, i read too much stuff and its scared me now! lol!

Hair dye in your eye Sal?! :( ouch!! lol that must have bloody hurt!! ooh look forward to the piccies!

Anymore twinges anna? have the cramps come to anything hun?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

No, no more twinges and the cramps have stopped too :hissy: Have noticed though that Peanut is a bit quieter than normal today, although I've still had far more than the 10 movements a day I need to watch for.... is baby getting quieter possibly another sign of engaging or starting something, or am I grasping at straws here?

Anything happening for you, Charlotte or Sal? How you both feeling lovelies? :hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

i'm feeling no different! bloomin' aches and pains getting our hopes up!! :hugs: 
Not sure about the movement thing, sometimes i get a bit worried about this but then baby seems to have movments in spirts now, like last night for about 30 mins s/he was going mental, then nothing much then a few hours later i would get it again! 

I guess we all know our bodies and babies by now and if you are really worried hun, arrange to go in for a check up! i think babys are supposed to still move when things start to happen, just not sure to what extent! xxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Nope nothing this end :( Feeling a bit sick at the moment and a bit fed up for some reason :( Want to burst in to tears... :S

I've been told that babies tend to get quieter before the big day... The calm before the storm... Maybe this is it for you Anna :D


----------



## charlotteb24

Aww Sal! *hug* hope you feel better soon! dam these hormones they are a pain in the backside!! xxxxx

Ive been told they move a little less in the last few weeks too, not been feeling much from baby here today either, dunno if i should worry or not to be honest, will re acess the situation in an hour or so.. still getting these like period cramp pains and my back aches so i dunno if its mildly starting to happen or if its something else!


----------



## claire1978

Hi everyone,

Im afraid Im not mega chatty, probably coz I feel so tired and drained aswell as achey and not really with it

Ive got Ellis's parents evening at 7.30pm and I could do without it but I want to know how hes doing

Ive had abit of backache and tingly feeling in my bits, not sure what it is, Im just chilling and not getting excited, Im sure I will have to wait for induction next Wed :hissy:

Any news from Maya, shes been very quiet


----------



## charlotteb24

Hi claire!
ooh parents evening! just what you need hun! lol! hope it all goes well for you! got olest SS's report today, hes doing his GCSE's, lets just say we aren't impressed! his social life is out of the window! Hope Ellis's is 100 times better for you!

You been getting back ache too? aww well i really hope for you it is the start of something but not in the middle of parents evening, eh? haha! :hugs: xxxxxxx

Laurie is about ready to have LO i think, somebody mentioned her waters broke this morning! xxx

Maya I've not heard anything said about her situation on here hun so i'm not really sure! one of her text buddies may know a bit more! i just hope she is ok! xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

You still here Claire? I was hoping you were quiet because something was happening for you! It has to happen soon though hun :hugs: 

Charlotte, these hormones are driving me mad at the moment... The tiniest little thing gets me SO riled up I could kill or it upsets me and I'm in tears or it just makes me feel a bit meh and fed up! Not much longer to go though eh! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Well, Peanut's just decided to start moving more again - think he/she just wanted to get Mommy's hopes up! :rofl:

Claire, had thought something might be happening for you since you were so quiet :hugs: Keeping fingers crossed! Take it as easy as possible out there tonight for parents' evening.

Not heard anything on Maya, but know that Laurie's waters have definitely gone and that she's been having contractions all day, but that they're not regular.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## claire1978

Im getting weird pains/feelings at the top of my bump, not sure what thats all about, I have a feeling hes gonna be born 2moz on Fri 13th just coz Im superstitous and really dont want that day but Im starting to change my view now and think he shouldnt ever have a bad Fri 13th coz it will be a special day for him,thats the way I will start to look at it if it is 2moz 

Hope all is going well for Laurie :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I really hope something happens for you REALLY soon hun! It's about time your little fella showed up :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

You'll always look at Friday the 13th as a wonderful day if it's the day your LO arrives :hugs: Hope it happens soon for you!

I'm starting to think some pineapple might be a good idea.....


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> You'll always look at Friday the 13th as a wonderful day if it's the day your LO arrives :hugs: Hope it happens soon for you!
> 
> I'm starting to think some pineapple might be a good idea.....

:rofl: My pineapple has been winking at me all evening! I just don't have the energy to cut and peel it :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

pookies24feb09 said:


> AnnaBanana9 said:
> 
> 
> You'll always look at Friday the 13th as a wonderful day if it's the day your LO arrives :hugs: Hope it happens soon for you!
> 
> I'm starting to think some pineapple might be a good idea.....
> 
> :rofl: My pineapple has been winking at me all evening! I just don't have the energy to cut and peel it :rofl:Click to expand...


Oooh, your pineapple WINKS! :rofl: That would be extra dangerous!
Do you think the tinned pineapple works just as well? I find it a hassle to cut, core, peel fresh ones...

Oh... and DON'T FORGET THE LEAVES! >.<


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Tinned might work... its yummy so why not give it a try lol! I'm going to peel mine and get it down me to try and get baby out! 

I'm feeling a little left out now and want to give her cuddles already :(


----------



## pookies24feb09

Just got a text off Donna to say that little Harley is off oxygen and out of the incubator and should be back on the ward tomorrow with his Mommy :D So glad he's picking back up! xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Anna - tinned and juiced pineapple has the enzyme stripped away from it which the fresh pineapples have apparently! but might be worth a try! LMAO a winking pineapple.. oh dear.. ru sure you got all that hair dye out of your eyes Sal?:rofl:

Yay for donna thats awesome news!! xxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Still can't believe I managed that! I got one lot out of my eye then the next lot fell straight in it! Maybe it is playing with my eyes :rofl: 

Apparently papaya and mango have the same enzyme in them, but seems much less boring eating those than pineapple :rofl: Less tasty too!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray!!!! Donna, that is amazing news about Harley :hug: :hug: :hug: 

Guess I'm going to have to break down and buy fresh pineapple then! :rofl:
Sal, did you get ALL the dye out of your eyes?


----------



## pookies24feb09

I thought I got all of it out :rofl: I've never felt more like a clutz in all my life... Got it in my eye, on my shoulder, down my back! All that and my hair doesn't even look plum... it looks black :dohh: Next time, I'll leave it to the pro's!

I have the biggest craving for chicken enchiladas... Too lazy to cook though so Spikey Mikey will have to pick some up :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmm chicken enchiladas are GORGEOUS - have a great recipe for them.


----------



## charlotteb24

have you dyed the whites of your eyes purple? seriously though.. that must have hurt! its bad enough getting shampoo in your eyes let alone hiar dye!! >.<

Think you may have to get peeling anna... haha first time i wrote that i wrote peeing instead of peeling.. was sat here laughing for nearly 10 mins!.... oh dear!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I LOVE chicken enchiladas. Not too great at cooking them myself though :blush:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:rofl: I do enough peeing these days, thank you very much Charlotte! :rofl:

Might see if I can find some fresh pineapple tomorrow - what with the snow and needing a nap, we put off the planned trip to Costco.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Charlotte, It didn't hurt that much... I was pleasantly surprised... alot less stingy than shampoo!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I've never been to costco! Theres one near here I think... Is it any good there?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I love Costco! Great deals on things like washing powder, fabric conditioner, toilet roll, tissues, kitchen towel -- it's buying things in bulk, so you need place to keep the stuff, but it ends up working out cheaper than buying them in the supermarket.

They also have lovely meat (again, in larger packs than you tend to find in supermarkets, so good for freezing in smaller portions) and bread, also sell fresh fruit and veg, books, clothes... electronics... nappies (again have heard good things about their own-brand nappies and wipes)

I love it - but you need to pay for an annual membership. Have a look here:
https://www.costco.co.uk/
Gives you info on locations, opening times, and membership.

x


----------



## charlotteb24

Think we all do enough peeing thanks to the bumps! LOL! 

Must say Costco is a new one on me too! don't think we have any around here.. though saying that ive only lived in gloucester for 6 or so weeks and not driving means if its not in town centre then we don't probably know it even exists!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Costco is wonderful - they have them back home in Canada too, so have always gone to them with my parents. 

Very much doubt it would be in the city centre though Charlotte - know ours isn't, but it is within walking distance of a train station (although NOT handy at all when buying in bulk! LOL)


----------



## charlotteb24

Not much ever is in the city centre lol! thats whats a pain! even mothercare here isn't in the city centre! its a nightmare! all the main stores are in these out of town retail parks or malls! does my head in!! so mum and dad have to drive us everywhere haha or we relie on the really crap bus services.

Costco looks awesome! but only if you have a car i think haha i would buy too much and then think urrr.... how the heck am i gonna walk this home! LOL!


----------



## pookies24feb09

We have a shop thats very similar to Costco down the road called Makro... Used to go there all the time when I was a kid and used to buy HUGE tubs of ice cream and tubs of Haribo Strawbs! Love shops like that :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh yes - we have Makro too. But I'm still partial to Costco :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'll have to look in to getting a membership... shouldnt be too hard if Mikes got a design company with business cards etc... 

Right girls, Mikes home and we're going to watch Sundays epsisode of Lost before getting some shut eye :D

Hope you both sleep well tonight! Night night :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I think I'm about ready for bed too - night night girls :hugs:
xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

nightie night! sleep well :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning lovelies! :friends: It's past 7am and I actually SLEPT! :wohoo: Puts me in a very good mood :)

Wonder how Laurie and Maya are getting on - not heard from either of them. Thinking of you both! :hugs: Come on little ones! :happydance:

Claire, any signs? :hugs:

I was laughing with my mom yesterday, trying to give days between now and our due date funny names. Day before yesterday was "Two-Hand Day" (10 days to go), yesterday was "Single-Digits Day" and today is "All Fingers, No Thumbs Day" (only need my 8 fingers and no thumbs to count days left now!) Just need to come up with something for the rest of the days (although I presume 5 days left will be "One-Hand Day" :rofl: ) -- think this just sums up my silly, happy, sleep-deprived bonkers mood these days :rofl:

Either that or I'm just certifiably insane :dohh:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anna, your Mom sounds so lovely! It sounds EXACTLY like the kind of thing my mother does :D When I go see her she talks to my bump and seeing her so excited about it makes me more excited! I bet you cant wait to see her! One hand day made me LOL! So glad you slept well last night :hugs: Bonkers is about how I feel these days too :rofl: Although, I'm not so sure its because I'm not sleeping... Think I had it covered before pregnancy lol! 

I've been up since half 7 this morning and was feeling nice so woke Spikey Mikey up with breakfast in bed :) Just getting ready to go into town and pick up some bits before he heads off for work :(

Hope no news from Laurie and Maya meand LO's are well and truly on their way! Good luck girls! Thinking of you both :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning all :) :hugs:

Hope this is it for Laurie and Maya!! :hugs:

Anna - So glad you managed to sleep past 7! Its an amazing feeling isn't it? :D

Sal and Charlotte - how are you? What you up to today? :hugs:

Claire - Hope something starts for you hun :hugs:

I've got the midwife oming out between 10 and 12 today. Going to see if she can 'have a look about' up there and see if anything's happening and if it is if she can give me a little sweep to push things along :D Although I doubt it lol.

Decided I'm going to make cakes again today! :D Going to make a chocolate sponge cake, and strawberry sponge cake, some jam tarts and some cornflake cake (like what you used to get at school! :D ) Its a pastry base with jam on it and then cornflakes in syrup on top. Mmmmmm I cant wait! :D 

Getting some more washing done today while I can and then will probably just potter about all day doing little jobs. So will be on here for most of the day lingering :) Hopefully I can catch up with you all! :D 

xxx


----------



## nessajane

hey girls, sorry to gate crash your thread just wondered about laurie and how shes getting on? still no news yet? xx


----------



## pinkmummy

No ... no news yet hun, someone will update when we know more probably :) I think she's had LO :D Just need the text to confirm it lol! :D xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Kelly - food sounds YUM!!!!!!!

Sal - I think I was nuts before getting pregnant too :rofl:

Nessajane - Laurie's waters did break yesterday; she was getting contractions approx every 5 minutes but was sent home as nothing was regular. Waiting to hear more! :)


----------



## nessajane

thanks girls ill keep an eye on this thread i hope shes okay i know she was so fed up bless her :( xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Baby's here!! :D 

Gota text of Laurie and babies here, he came at 6.40 this morning :) I've posted a thread in 3rd tri about it!

Well done Laurie hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

CONGRATULATIONS LAURIE!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Laurie :hug: It's about bloody time lol! So glad he's here now :D xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

YAY!!! congrats Laurie! :happydance:

Anna, i'm SO jealous of your lie-in! :hissy: hehe! 

caitlinsmummy, good luck with MW, hope she can get something going for you, and PLEASE can you send some cakes my way??? they sound yummy! :D:D

xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Laurie!!! :crib: :cloud9:


----------



## claire1978

Ah congrats to Laurie :hugs:

Where is Maya? very unusual, coming Maya let us know, Im getting worried, does she have a text buddy?

Im jealous, Im still here waiting, I thought something was happening AGAIN last night, after Ellis's parents evening which was great :happydance: I was in the car at the kebeb van getting my cheeseburger and chips :thumbup: I started getting like a stitch pain again in both sides, they were quite ouchy and it passed round into my back, I had 3 of them, they were 5 and 7 mins apart then when I got home I was havving little niggly period type pains for about an hour not very close together then nothing, all stopped and I slept well last night and had a lazy morning whilst kids played nicely for once, Im planning on doing housework today and having a bounce on my ball but I cant see anything happening for me yet :hissy:

I just wish I could have a visit from a midwife to find out if Im progressing at all but they dont visit at home I dont think and Im sure if I phoned hosp they wouldnt invite me up there just for an internal to put my enquirying mind at ease so looks like I will have to ride it out and just wait :dohh:

Hope everyone else is good

Anna - good that ur in agood mood

Kelly - have fun making more cakes, can u pass some this way, they sound yummy

Im gonna have a bath now so will be back later :hug:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Claire! I'm still convinced things are happening for you, just slowly :hugs: Can't be too much longer now sweetie.

Maya's text buddy is Laurie, but I've texted Maya this morning and know Laurie has too - as soon as there's any news, will update (Laurie has said she'll text me if Maya gets in touch with her) I'm hoping no news is GREAT news, and it means that LO is on the way or is already here! :happydance:

Doing the Costco run today to stock up on stuff - hope they have some scrummy FOOD cause I'm hungry again! :munch:

Peanut's quieter than he/she has been again - but still have felt my 10 movements already today. I think Peanut must be moving down and settling in. I also read that when a baby engages, you can actually wee a bit more each time you go (TMI, sorry!) and in the past 2 days I've found that this is the case with me.... here's hoping :)

Love to you all! :friends:


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Claire hun I hope something happens for you soon hun.

I now don't mind when Thomas comes :) Im trying to enjoy being able to still do things lol. Like baking cakes. I know once he's here it will be so hard trying to do thigns with 2 of them!

Also while Caitlin is at grandma's I am enjoying playing games on the computer :)

I've jsut put my first chocolate cake in (only got one tin :dohh: ) so waiting for that to be done then will put the second one in. The sponge cake is ready to be put in the oven too but only have one cake tin so that will have to wait until later this afternoon.

MW still hasn't been, think I may have had the time wrong, I think she may be coming between 11 and 1. I dont really mind as I am in the house all day anyway. Just wish she would hurry up so I can see if I can have a sweep! :D xx


----------



## pinkmummy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi Claire! I'm still convinced things are happening for you, just slowly :hugs: Can't be too much longer now sweetie.
> 
> Maya's text buddy is Laurie, but I've texted Maya this morning and know Laurie has too - as soon as there's any news, will update (Laurie has said she'll text me if Maya gets in touch with her) I'm hoping no news is GREAT news, and it means that LO is on the way or is already here! :happydance:
> 
> Doing the Costco run today to stock up on stuff - hope they have some scrummy FOOD cause I'm hungry again! :munch:
> 
> Peanut's quieter than he/she has been again - but still have felt my 10 movements already today. I think Peanut must be moving down and settling in. I also read that when a baby engages, you can actually wee a bit more each time you go (TMI, sorry!) and in the past 2 days I've found that this is the case with me.... here's hoping :)
> 
> Love to you all! :friends:

Oooo hope somethings happening for you hun!

I've noticed recently that when I go to the loo I seem to pee FOREVER! :blush: lol Chris even asked if I wanted a search party sending out the other night :blush:


----------



## pinkmummy

Maddi - I'll certainly send some your way, I have definately gone overboard and don't think we can eat them all haha! :D :hugs: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Just had a text from Donna:

"Harley is out of special care and back on the ward with mummy. He's breast feeding like a little fatty and is doing brill, he's a little jaundiced so is on a special mat to help him but YIPPEE I got my baby back. Should be home in a couple of days i'm missing you all on bnb loads. How are you? Sorry i've been such a bad feb mummy and not asked how you are much promise i'll be good now x"



HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Well done little Harley!!!!!! Donna, am thrilled to bits for you all :happydance: Don't you dare think you're a bad Feb Mummy - you're amazing! :hug: :hug: :hug: So can't wait till you're all home together and we can see photos of Harley!
xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Great news about Harley! :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I got that text too :D So glad he's picking up and is back with his Mommy :D Hopefully its not too long now til they get to come home! As Anna say's though Donna, don't appologise! You're an awesome Feb Mommy :hugs: xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

How is Insomnibaby settling in Insomnimama? How are you doing too? xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Hi feb mummies!!! just thought I'd pop in here to wish you all good luck with up coming births :)!!! not had chance to come on to check who has had their babies ect, got out of hospital on tue and had to go back in on wed, had a complication with the epi and they punctured my spine so I was leaking spinal fluid which gave me the worst headache in the world! so had to have a blood patch last night to fix it which was not nice at all but its fixed now thank god and Im back home again lol. I will try and catch up when I have chance. I am absolutally loving my new baby girl, she is so amazing and adorable! she is doing really well....
anyway good luck everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Midwife has been out, checked all of my equipment over and said everything is good. I didn't bother asking for a sweep as she has booked me in for an appointment next Thursday (due date) 

Just recieved my TENS machine in the post! Woohoo! So now I just need baby! :D 

I got that text off Donna too, so glad Harley is ok now :) xx


----------



## insomnimama

He is brilliant during the day- just eats and sleeps- but the past couple of nights he has not wanted to sleep at all just eat continuously... unfortunately it gets to the point where I run out of milk and then the poor bugger gets very angry and will cry for a good hour till we can try again. OH has suggested trying to keep him awake more during the day so that he will sleep at night so we are going to try that. 

Insomnikid is loving being a big brother he is very sweet with him and always asks to hold him, help bathe him and can even be relied upon to throw the dirty diapers in the garbage :rofl: 

Hope you are all doing really well I do stalk this thread like a fiend when I get the chance so I don't miss out on peoples' LOs being born. :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, I'm glad you're appointment went well hun! Come on Thomas! Mummy is ready for you now, so any time you're ready LO! Hope you don't need the sweep hun :hugs:

Insomnimama, I'm glad Insomnibaby is good :D Insomnikid sounds so cute! It sounds like the kinds of things I'd be happy to do for my mother when she had my little sister! Only, I'm not so keen on throwing out the dirty nappies lol! 

Hmmm, has Charlotte been on today? Hope everything is ok! 

Anna, how are you doing hun? You up to much today? :hugs: 

Paula, your little girl is so beautiful! Can't believe how much hair she has lol! It's adorable though :D Sorry to hear about you leaking spinal fluid! Sounds frightening! Glad its fixed now though :hugs: 

I just ate a whole pineapple >.< I feel a bit gross now, but it was soooo yummy! Going to have a nap soon I think... I feel absolutely buggered today! 

Hope everyone else is good :hugs: 
xxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Had a text from Laurie:

"Maya had her LO at 10:40 this morning! Yay! Got no details yet though"

CONGRATULATIONS MAYA!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Maya's put the following update onto Facebook:
"would like to introduce baby Layla Faye to the world. Born at 10.40am weighing 7lb 8oz she is just perfect and we love her!!"

xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Omg!! Congratulations Maya! Layla Faye is a lovely name :hugs: 

Don't know about anyone else but erm... IWANTMYBABY :hissy: lol!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Me too Sally! Me too!!!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I really hope it happens for you soon Anna! What date are your parents flying over?


----------



## charlotteb24

hello ladies!!
i'm still here! sorry i haven't been about, the state of the flat has driven me to distraction and ive been like a whirlwind cleaning it frantically all day! still havent finished yet, got the washing to dry and fold, put the washing up away and clean the bathroom! won't be happy till its all done! 

Maya!! well done chick!! congratulations :hugs: i bet shes beautiful! xxxxxxxx

Sal - I think you are eating enough pineapple for all of us! how can you eat a whole pineapple?! i couldn't do it, it makes my tongue feel all sore after a while!! hehe! hope you are well hun! 

Anna - hope your pilgramidge to costco goes ok! lol! anymore movement downwards from that little peanut of yours??

Great news about donna and little man too! i hope they are both home safe and sound in the next few days!!

Right time to go and put the washing on! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hi Charlotte :D Nesting much?  I ate a whole pineapple (even some of the core) and not a single twinge! This baby wont come for another few weeks yet i'm sure! I was going to ask you, do you have a text buddy? 

Hope you get all the cleaning done :D xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Sal, my parents are flying in on March 1st, so 8 days after Peanut's due date. My mom keeps teasing me, saying she hopes P is 3 or 4 days late, so she has "as new a Peanut as possible" to cuddle :rofl: 

Charlotte - Costco pilgrimage done and dusted. We stocked up on all the FUN things - toilet paper, dish soap, fabric conditioner.... and orange juice and Pepsi Max (mmm) :rofl: Big exciting day for me! LOL

Going to what is likely going to be my last camera club meeting for some time tonight - meet every Friday, and with next Friday being the day before my due date, who knows if I'll be in labour or not! LOL So will make the most of tonight and have a good natter with my mates :)


----------



## charlotteb24

Ello!

Sal - I'm a pregnant woman on a mission!! Simon doesn't know what to do LOL im jsut whizzing past him every 5 mins and he looks a little disturbed! :rofl: jsut got to wait for the tumble dryer to finish and then i shall be heading off for a soak in the bath mefinks!! 
I recon nothing is going to get these babies out!! they will take us by suprise when we are least expecting it! spontaniously (sp!) our waters will break and that will be that!

Anna - Aww!! exciting stuff! save me some pepsi max i'll start walking now, should be with you by the end of Feb! :happydance:! camera club sounds cool! i love taking pictures but i'm rubbish at it! hope you have a good meeting! 

Kelly - i will also be making a detour to yours too to come and sample your cakes! haha! hope the baking is going well hun! Think thats a sign of nesting too isn't it?! whats wrong with us? haha! hope you're well hun!

**Edit** Sal - I don't have a text buddy hun, no but if any of you girlies wanna exchange numbers give me a PM and i'll do a swap :) xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

You sound like you're on a mission Charlotte lol! I cant seem to find my nesting again... If you come across it give me a shout lol... I'm supposed to be re-arranging the bedroom and have done bugger all so far :dohh: I think a nice warm bath is on the agenda for me later too :D 

Anna, I'll be with Charlotte... I LOVE Pepsi Max... And oj too recently! I have a bit of an addiction to tropicana at the moment! Whatever happens with Peanut, whether s/he comes early or is a little late, I hope its not too frustrating for you! I've been talking to my nan today and apparently my tummy has changed shape so she doesn't think I'll be that long! I've insured her that LO will most likely not be making an appearance this side of the 24th! I don't really mind when she shows though. The main reason I want her here is so I can give her kisses and cuddles! I hope you have fun at your camera club tonight hun :D I don't blame you for wanting to make the most it. Think I'd be the same!

Kelly is making cakes? I've missed that somewhere... On the way to Anna's for the Pepsi and oj, we'll stop at Kelly's and nick some cakes :D I'm hungry again now.... All I've done today is eat and eat :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yup - Pepsi Max and oj at mine, and cakes at Kelly's! :munch: Sounds good to me!


----------



## charlotteb24

Right thats our evening sorted out!! better get walking! Pepsi will wash that pineapple down a treat Sal ;) LOL!!

Though Anna has an alterior motive for me.. shes got me working to earn the pepsi max LOL she wants me to clean the house first! never know, we might find your nesting instinct at the same time Sally! THEN we shall go and aquire some cakes from Kelly's house before they are all gone! I recon if we set off now.. we should reach Anna by your due date if we push it! then kelly's by the beginning of March.. hmm, cakes might be a bit off by then!


----------



## pinkmummy

Well I'm afraid all I have is a chocolate cake as I forgot about the strawberry one and left it in the oven when the MW was here :blush:

Going to make the jam tarts and cornflake cake tomorrow as we don't have any cornflakes so will have to pop to the shop. Will probably take some chocolate cake down to my nana and granda's on the way too :) Might make another attempt at the strawberry sponge cake tomorrow as I have some fresh strawberreis to put on top too :D mmmmm xx


----------



## pinkmummy

charlotteb24 said:


> Right thats our evening sorted out!! better get walking! Pepsi will wash that pineapple down a treat Sal ;) LOL!!
> 
> Though Anna has an alterior motive for me.. shes got me working to earn the pepsi max LOL she wants me to clean the house first! never know, we might find your nesting instinct at the same time Sally! THEN we shall go and aquire some cakes from Kelly's house before they are all gone! I recon if we set off now.. we should reach Anna by your due date if we push it! then kelly's by the beginning of March.. hmm, cakes might be a bit off by then!

Actually you would reach myhouse first :p You would be bypassing my house to get to Anna's :) x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Charlotte, did you read that? Strawberry sponge and jam tarts... If we start running now, we can get to Kelly's by next week! I want cake... I'll help clean Annas house for cake :D

I think I'm going mad :dohh:


----------



## pookies24feb09

LOL ok, so we'll go to Kelly's for cake and jam tarts THEN to Anna's and then back to Kelly's for MORE cake and jam tarts :D Genius :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Excellent! All that walking, our LOs will DEFINITELY turn up! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I bloody hope so!


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> LOL ok, so we'll go to Kelly's for cake and jam tarts THEN to Anna's and then back to Kelly's for MORE cake and jam tarts :D Genius :rofl:

Ooooo you can pick me up on the way to Annas and I can come for OJ and Pepsi Max (we'll take some cakes up too Anna too!) then we can call back at mine for more cakes before you head home! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Kelly, it sounds like a plan :D! 

Hmmm... I've been re-arranging my room and I'm not happy with it lol... need to shift everything back now :dohh:


----------



## charlotteb24

:rofl: LMAO!! oh my god we will be walking for weeks!! sounds like a plan! i shall go and put my running shoes on! expect us in about a weeks time Kelly! LOL!!

All this talk of cake! gonna be making a pilgramidge to ASDA in a min, might have to tempt myself with banofee pie or something as me and simon can't really plan anything for Valentines Day as its our due date! 

I personally think we all have too much time on our hands ladies :rofl: HAHA! i love it! xxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Have fun at Asda :D Save some banoffee pie for me... either that or pick me up an extra special cheesecake and I'll have it on our way to Kelly and Anna's :D 

I definitely have too much time on my hands lol... This is how I'm probably going to spend the next 3-4 weeks :rofl:


----------



## claire1978

Ah congratulations Maya, now Im really jealous, surely Im next, it always comes in 3's so surely it could be me next, I have been getting pressure and a few tightenings and period cramps but nothing regular, oh and that funny tingling feeling down there aswell

Im gonna go and dish up dinner

Hi to everyone btw


----------



## pookies24feb09

I think I know what you mean, by that funny tingling feeling Claire! I had it last night... Was a little odd! Really hope it's you next... A week overdue is a long time! I hope the tightenings start to get regular hun! 

xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Gotta be claire next!! HAS to be! hope it all kicks off for you hun, never know, you might end up with a valetines day baby!!

I'm still holding up hope LO will arrive on valentines day since thats their due date but its not looking very likely now tbh!!

Shall send you some pie in the post Sal ;) ASDA's bakery is a lethal section to look at LOL! we have ended up bringing home most of it HAHA!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I know... Mike has to pull me along so we dont stop there too long... I love the fresh cream cakes and...well i just love all of it lol! 

It would be so cute if your LO arrived tomorrow :D Mike and I were going to go for a meal, but cant be bothered now, so we're ordering Indian and downloading some films to watch :D Cosy night in for us and I cant wait :D


----------



## claire1978

Im hoping for valentines day, it was my nans bday when she was alive and shes my guardian angel so it would be so nice but I just think I will have to wait till Im induced on Wednesday

Im getting really fed up and impatient now, I dont even know if Im dilating or anything, just wish I knew :hissy:

Im just about to send hubby out to the shops to buy me crisps and chocolate, need to cheer myself up


----------



## charlotteb24

Awww that will be just as nice hun :D! 

It would be awesome to have a valentines day baby, can you imagine, they would never not get a card on valentines day as it would be their birthday too! so cool but not gonna get my hopes up!!

Simon got me some roses tonight too and obviously our main pressie is the baby when it decides to make an appearance!! xxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

:hugs: Hun, I'm sorry you dont know whats going on! Have you thought about OH having a prod around in there to see if he can tell you anything? I REALLY hope baby comes on his own for you before Weds! xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Charlotte, I wish Mike got me some roses lol! I don't even think I've got a card off him :rofl: Not that I mind much! He's really good to me anyway so I'll let him off... He better not forget my birthday next month though or there will be trouble :gun:


----------



## charlotteb24

I hope LO arrives for you before your induction date hun, would be a lovely fitting memory if baby arrived tmrw for you! It's my grandads birthday tomorrow too so that would be cool for my family as well!

Aww Sal! you shall have to start dropping the hints to mike lol! Simon did ask if i wanted a card and i said no it was fine as i see it as all a bit commercialized really! was nice to get some roses though!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmm who's got banoffee pie? I LOVE banoffee pie!!! :munch: I've just had to make do with some Rice Krispies squares - nice, but not nearly as nice as banoffee pie is! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I LOVE rice krispy squares :D How was camera club hun? x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I love them too - homemade are better, but these were on sale in Iceland when we popped in for some milk this evening.

Camera club was nice - good presentation, nice to have a natter. Strange to think tonight may well have been my last meeting until the summer, if Peanut decides to turn up soon.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Charlotte, Ive been reminding him all week that its valentines day tomorrow lol... I'm not too bothered by it... I agree with you - it is commercialised (sp?)... A lot of hype really lol!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I've tried making homemade ones, but they were a flop... tasted good... they were just a gooey mess lol! Glad you had a good time at camera club :D It's funny isn't it...Soon we'll all have our LO's and everything else (pretty much) will go on hold! As scary as it is, I cant wait :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Me neither! Am so excited now it's unreal.... tomorrow marks 1 week to go; I'm not sure where the time has gone!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Know that feeling... It felt like it would take forever to get to this stage... And I was told when I did get to this stage it would drag. I'm finding it going all too quickly... Imagine how fast time will go when LO's are here!


----------



## pookies24feb09

:cloud9: Mikey got home with a HUGE bow of Thorntons Chocolates :D He gave them to me this evening because he's working tomorrow. He's such a doll :cloud9: 

Anyway girlies we're hitting the hay now because we're both shattered! Night night :hugs: xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls :D Just wanted to say *HAPPY VALENTINES DAY* 

I hope everyone is good and are being spoiled by their OH's :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Morning lovelies! :hugs:

*Happy Valentine's Day! *
Have a great one - hopefully being spoiled rotten!
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

*One week to go Anna* :D It's all getting so real and close now >.<


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It sure is Sally -- and 10 days for you! :happydance: Not long for us now at all! >.<


----------



## pookies24feb09

I cant believe how fast its going! I was told it would drag the last few weeks, but it hasn't really at all! Probably wont be saying that in a couple of weeks when I'm overdue and being booked in for induction :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy valentine's day everyone :) 

Me and Chris decided we weren't going to buy for each other this year with it being so close to my due date and also we are both rather skint after getting the new car! I still bought him a card though and Im treating him to a meal tonight, then he's got me for afters ;) lol 

Was going to make jam tarts and cornflake cake this morning but dont have the time as I am going into town and getting lunch with a friend at 1pm and I dont want to be rushing about trying to get ready.

Hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Know what you mean, Sally - people kept telling me the last month or so would drag, and I've found it's flown by just like the rest of the pregnancy has. Have to admit that neither Chris nor I had any great sleep last night - he said that every time I moved or cuddled him or anything, he woke up thinking excitedly "is it time?" :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Kelly! Me and Mike decided not to get each other anything this year, but still got him a card and he got me a big box of chocs.... Yummy :D Hope you have a good day today :hugs: 
*
Happy Due Date Charlotte xxx* Really hope Bumpling shows up for you soon hun :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*Happy due date to you,
Happy due date to you,
Happy due date dear Charlotte,
Happy due date to you!*
:hug: :hug: :hug: 
Come on, bumpling!!!!!​


----------



## pookies24feb09

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Know what you mean, Sally - people kept telling me the last month or so would drag, and I've found it's flown by just like the rest of the pregnancy has. Have to admit that neither Chris nor I had any great sleep last night - he said that every time I moved or cuddled him or anything, he woke up thinking excitedly "is it time?" :)

Mike keeps thinking like that every time I text him :D I've had a poor nights sleep too... With waking up to go to the bathroom every couple of hours, waking up because I'm sleeping on my back and LO is pressing on my kidneys (ouchy...getting a bit uncomfy now) and waking up ever time I turn over, I'm pretty shattered today lol! I don't mind much... Apart from being a bit achy and tired I can't complain :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I feel the same - nothing to complain about, really. I've been very lucky (thank you Peanut!) in that apart from needing the loo often and waking up cause it hurts to roll over in bed, my days aren't too uncomfortable. Here's hoping the rest of the pregnancy stays that way!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Fingers crossed :D You have anything planned for today?


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy due date Charlotte!! :D xx


----------



## Frankie

liam arrived 11.02.09 6 pound 9


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Frankie! x

Nothing planned for today - although I opened my hospital bag with the intention of JUST adding ONE book to it.... and repacked the whole thing! :dohh: I'm just pottering round the house a bit aimlessly, cause everything is spick and span. All the laundry's done, dishes done, hoovering, sweeping... sorted. So just pootling round the place really and re-organizing stuff that doesn't need to be re-organized! :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I think I'm going to have a lazy day today... I just watched a film and did my hair :D Cant wait for Mike to get in so we can order our take away and cuddle up!

I've re-packed my hospital bag a few times now lol! Need to sort the car out now so there's room for it :dohh:


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Frankie! :crib:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Frankie :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations Frankie xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello!!
Happy valetines day to you all and thanks for the messages :hug::hugs:

Hope you are all having a nice day with the OH's and that they have spoilt you rotten!! We aren't really doing much this year as our main present is the baby since it was meant to be arrving today!! (shame nobody bothered to tell bumpling that LOL!) nevermind there are still a few hours yet! 
Treated Simon to a KFC (oh so romantic!) earlier when we went for a stroll haha thats about as romantic as it gets today i think!!
Hope everyone is well and has a nice evening planned! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Girlies Hope youre all well. Thankyou for the congrats! :) Have put up some pics in 3rd tri sec but will add more when I do birth story! Will catch up with you all soon. Lots of love x x x oooh I have a few more pics on facebook too. x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

We're having a quiet evening - decided that Peanut is gift enough for us this year, even though due date isn't for a week yet :)

Just waiting to hear that my parents have arrived safely in Montreal at my sister's - they set off from Toronto earlier today. Will likely have a webcam chat with all of them and do some bump comparisons with my sister :rofl:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Maya, so glad you're home :hug: Love the photos!!!!
x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Maya, Layla is absolutely gorgeous :D Hope you're both ok and little one is settling in ok! 

Anna, a quiet night is all we have planned and I can't wait! Food, then go to bed early and snuggle up and watch some films :D 

Charlotte, KFC is always good lol! Hope Bumpling makes an appearance for you in the next few hours :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmmmm FOOD :munch: 

Have some gorgeous oven chips in the freezer; thick, chunky ones with skins on. Think I'm going to have to fire up the oven!!!


----------



## claire1978

Well Im still here everyone altho I did go for a wee an hr ago and had the normal discharge but it had a tinge of pink in it and Ive had a couple of mild period pains so Im hoping something is gearing up but I have said this before :dohh:

We have my sister in law and her hubby here 2nite so if something does start then they can stay here while we go to the hospital

We are all having a take away, not sure what yet, either an indian or chinese

Good to see Maya back, Im gonna go and have a look at the pics in 3rd tri now


----------



## charlotteb24

Maya!huge congrats hun! xxxxxx :hugs:

mmmm oven chips! lol i think im still full from the KFC but i could be a pig and eat again! right i plan to get a few cups of RLT down me tonight in a last attempt to be anywhere near on time with this baby! LOL!

Hope that things start off for you claire! it really can't be much longer for you now, surely?! :( :hugs: xxxxxxx

Anna, Sal and Kelly - have a lovely evening and i hope you are all well! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Mmmm the oven chips were SO good Charlotte - thoroughly recommend you having some too :munch:

No sign of Bumpling today sweetie? :hugs: Still rooting for you - the night's still young!

I have had a huge mug of RLT today, but need to have a couple more - I'm terrible at remembering to drink the stuff :dohh: so need to have as much as I can!


----------



## charlotteb24

Might just have to have some chippies in a bit! hehe you've twisted my arm lol!!

Aww Anna i didn't realise your sister was pregnant too! how exciting!! your parents must be exstatic!! not both due on the same day or anything are you?! thats so cool!

Naughty little bumpling is still not any closer to coming out i don't think! i'm hoping s/he arrives before my next appointment on tuesday! it says at 40 weeks they should offer you a sweep with your 1st baby so i'm hoping if s/he is still holding on, MW will agree to try one. I'm worried about baby staying in too long after due date :( don't like the idea too much!! not that anyone does!

i havent had any RLT for about 4 days so i'm just as bad!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yup, my sister's expecting her 2nd. She's due on March 13th, but looks like she's going to be induced early due to her gestational diabetes - she's got an appt with her ob-gyn on Monday to find out the date. It's possible our babies come on the same day, as it doesn't look like her doctor will let her go past 38 weeks... which will be 41weeks for us....


----------



## lauriech

*I'm back baby!!!!!!!!!!*​
With my baby, little Deri Ieuan Nowell! :baby:

Just a quick one...I've had a quick read through the last pages but am very tired so will try and catch up properly asap. 

Hope you're ALL well! Can't wait to catch up with you all....I'm so in love with my little boy!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS. will write a birth story soon xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Welcome home Laurie and Deri!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Laurie Deri is Beautiful!! :hugs: huge congratulations!! rest up hun and look forward to catching up soon!! :hug: xxxxxxxxxx

Anna - thats so cool! just imagine your parents if you both had babies on the same day! aww how excitng, i hope all goes well for her back home! becoming a mummy and an auntie (again) on the same day wow! now that would be special! lol!


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations on your gorgeous baby boy Laurie :hugs: Hope you're both doing well xxxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Found a dancing pineapple LOL!! was hoping to find a winking one for sal.. but dancing will do the trick! HAHA! thats how bored i am.. oh dear! xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Charlotte, I love the dancing pineapple! I was feeling a bit rubbish and that cheered me right up! I had to explain to Mike about the pineapples and I'm sure he's going to get me committed :rofl: How are you feeling hun?

Anna, the oven chips sounded good! I had a whopping great big curry and it was yummy :D Wasn't as spicey as I wanted, but then I only wanted a spicey one to get Missy Moo out... I hate that I'm getting impatient now :( I was completely the opposite this morning :cry: How are you? 

xxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

I'm not feeling too bad thanks, just keeping myself busy haha! aww i hope you feel a bit better soon! get all snuggled up with mike and have a relaxing evening, i'm sure you will feel much better :hugs:! xxxx

Had to find a pineapple it was my little mission for myself! I think i can offically say i have now completly lost the plot!! Not that i had much there in the first place if i'm totally honest! :dohh::happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Pineapple buddies!! LOVE IT!!!!! :rofl:

I know what you mean Sally - I don't like the fact that I'm starting to get impatient either; just want to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy :hissy:

Love you all!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I plan on chilling out and doing block all :D I think I might join you and lose the plot too... Maybe it will help pass the time! I'm getting Mike to photoshop a winking pineapple right now lol! I think it needs to be done... not sure if he can get it animated or not yet though, but we'll see :D


----------



## charlotteb24

:rofl: I would be highly impressed if he managed it! LOL!!

I go through spirts of thinking ahh i'm not going to think about getting this baby out anymore and just wait and then next thing i know im sat here going HURRY UP BUMPLING I WANT TO MEET YOU!!! and thinking about what i can do to evict the little monkey! :dohh: think its all perfectly normal when you have been carrying babs around for nearly 40 ish weeks! :muaha:

Still personally dont think i will miss the bump when i do have baby out though but i bet i will eat my words on that one in a few days time!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls!

Just phoned the labour ward. Have been having what seem to be contractions for the past hour, but only lasting about 25seconds and not very regular yet... anything from every 5 mins to every 10... so have been advised to take a couple of paracetemol and get into a warm bath for 30-45 minutes and see how I go. Fingers crossed!!!!!


xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

OHHH!! Anna!! exciting!! best of luck and i hope it comes to something for you hun!! keep us posted! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Well, the pains are every 7-8 minutes, lasting about 25-30seconds. Have had 2 paracetemol and have had my warm bath... just sitting here with a cuppa now to see what happens next.

Might get the TENS machine out in a while if it's still going on.


----------



## charlotteb24

That came on well sudden for you Hun! Sounds very promising as they have a regular pattern to them. And the fact that the bath hasnt got rid of the pains too suggests it could be contractions too!!
Sat in bed as my braxton hicks were getting annoying and feel a bit sicky all of a sudden. The joys of modern technology LOL god I love my iPhone!
Best of luck Hun! You're on team yellow too aren't you? How exciting!! Hope it all progresses well for you! Lots of love :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes, we're firmly on Team Yellow :) Ooh, that's pineapple colour! :rofl:

Have just asked Chris to put the TENS on for me.... it's an interesting buzzy feeling; hope it kicks in soon - can take 45 minutes to an hour to start blocking pain. I feel like such a wimp already.... :dohh:


----------



## charlotteb24

LOL team pineapple! :rofl: aww! Hope it starts working soon! I also have a really low pain threshold so it could be interesting!! I guess you just need stuff to take your mind off it a bit! What time is it in Canada? Have a chat with mum or sister. Or get OH to give you a massage or something! Xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's 9pm in Montreal now - so chatting with my sister on MSN, and she's on standby to phone my mom whenever we give the go-ahead. My mom's visiting 2 of my aunts right now, one of whom would have no hesitiation in announcing this to the world if she knew anything about it :hissy: So we're keeping it quiet-ish for now :rofl:

I'm also doing Sudoku puzzles online to try and distract myself :)

They're about 5 minutes apart now.... think I might be ringing the labour ward again soon.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's 4:45am and contractions are 4mins apart and lasting 1min each - we're on our way to the hospital!

xxxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Best of luck anna! Lots of love :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Ooooo good luck Anna hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Good luck Anna!! Hope all goes well! Thinking of you! x x x x x x


----------



## charlotteb24

Exciting, eh? Hope everything is progressing for you Anna!

Hows everyone else today? Hows you Kelly? still waiting too for little man to make an appearance? Got much planned for today hun? xxxxxxx

Hope you are well Maya and love to little Laya Faye! xxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Holy shit lol! Just caught up... I've been nesting all bloody day and thought I'd have a 5 minute break and check BnB out and it looks like Anna might be in labour :saywhat: Happened fast lol! 

I REALLY hope this is it for you doll! Good luck Sweetie :hug: 

How are you doing Charlotte? I really think we should do something about team pineapple :rofl: Mike did a pineapple yesterday, but it doesnt wink... I haven't seen it yet... 

How are you feeling Kelly? Any signs of LO?

Ooooooh I'm in single digits now :happydance: Not long to go now.... Eeeeek >.<

xxxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Laurie & Plumfairy & good luck Anna!


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello Sal!! finally found the nesting bug have you?? hehe! I know where did Annas peanut come from?! came on here about 1am and she was having contractions bless her!! was talking to her on and off until she went in this morning as i haven't had much sleep! was hoping i'd be in the same place by this morning, but its all gone again now! naughty bumpling!! LOL! Rang delivery up at 7am this morning ina right panic as bumpling hadn't been moving mch since 3am. But as soon as i picked the phone up it kicked me about 3 times ironically so i think felt really stupid! :dohh:

Mike made a pineapple for you? :rofl: awesome stuff!! thats well cool! i'm just waiting for the people in white coats to knock on my front door now and section me to be honest!! Ironically.. we live next door to the secure mental hospital literally at the moment on site here so it wouldn't be far to walk! :rofl:

Think next time Anna is online will be when shes holding little peanut :happydance: so exciting!!

Hope you are well insomnimama! xxxxx


----------



## cinnamum

lauriech said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> 13/02: TWO BIG UPDATES (AS YOU PROBABLY ALL KNOW!) - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO PLUMFAIRY AND ME! WE BOTH GAVE BIRTH TO OUR LITTLE ONES WITHIN A FEW HOURS OF EACH OTHER ON 13TH FEB!
> 
> (If you want adding to the thread or would like me to update your status in anyway, please send me a PM rather than posting on the thread because all these mummies chat too much and I can't keep up :dohh: - thanks girls!!!)
> 
> 1st Feb - ashjenx2k8's little pink bundle is here :pink: Charlie-Nicole - BORN 8TH FEBRUARY 2009 (DETAILS TO FOLLOW)
> 1st Feb - sophmatt's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 
> 2nd Feb - Katew's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 2nd Feb - traceydixon's little blue bundle is here :blue: Samuel Chamberlain - BORN 21ST JANUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 8oz
> 2nd Feb - Neecee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Kai Alexander Hamilton - BORN 26TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 9oz
> 2nd Feb - Mummy2bee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Max William - BORN 29TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 9oz
> 
> 3rd Feb - melbo's little pink bundle is here :pink: Lylah Tilly Dawn - BORN 25TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 3oz
> 3rd Feb - sarahmum2be's little pink bundle is due :pink: Lily Grace
> 3rd Feb - insomnimama's little blue bundle is here :blue: Mateo - BORN 3RD FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 6oz
> 3rd Feb - Meels-Spot's little blue bundle is here :blue: Seth Francis - BORN 28TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 9oz
> 
> 4th Feb - danni2609's little pink bundle is here :pink: Isabelle Amelia Rose Docherty - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 11oz
> 4th Feb - harveysmum's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 4th Feb - firstbabe's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 5th Feb - paula85's little pink bundle is here :pink: Rosie Eve Gamble - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 9lbs 2oz
> 5th Feb - louise1302's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 5th Feb - Sharpy's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 5th Feb - Poppeteer's little pink bundle is here :pink: Halle - BORN 22ND JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 12oz
> 5th Feb - maddiwatts19's little blue bundle is here :blue: Riley - BORN 5TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 2oz
> 
> 6th Feb - sammie18's little pink bundle is here :pink: Allison - BORN 2ND FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 15oz
> 6th Feb - Fossey's little pink bundle is here :pink: Larissa - BORN 14TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 4oz
> 6th Feb - claire1978's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 
> 8th Feb - krissie1234uk's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 8th Feb - becky1978's little blue bundle here :blue: Archie Peter - BORN 18TH DECEMBER 2008 weighing 4lbs
> 
> 9th Feb - lauriech's little blue bundle is here :blue: Deri Ieuan Nowell - BORN 13TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 13oz
> 9th Feb - Lois's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 
> 10th Feb - Plumfairy's little pink bundle is here :pink: Layla Faye - BORN 13TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 8oz
> 10th Feb - heather91's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 11th Feb - MUMOF4's little pink bundle is here :pink: Evie Grace Lee - BORN 31ST DECEMEBR 2008 weighing 3lbs 12oz
> 11th Feb - ladyV84's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 11th Feb - Frankie's little blue bundle is due by C-Section :blue:
> 
> 12th Feb - VicLl's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 12th Feb - sophie7286's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 
> 13th Feb - daddy to be's little blue bundle is here :blue: Liam Paul - BORN 2ND FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 5lbs 6oz
> 13th Feb - izzy29's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 13th Feb - lollydawn's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 13th Feb - Vivanco's little blue bundle is here :blue: Samuel Patrick - BORN 7TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 5lbs 8oz
> 
> 14th Feb - Jasmine1's little blue Valentines bundle is due :blue:
> 14th Feb - happy&healthy's little pink Valentines bundle is due :pink:
> 14th Feb - charlotteb24's little yellow Valentines bundle is due :?:
> 
> 15th Feb - Hevz's little pink bundle is here :pink: Erin Rebecca Osmon - BORN 27TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 9oz
> 15th Feb - Goddess25's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 15th Feb - pennysbored's little pink bundle is here :pink: Betty Margaret - BORN 26TH DECEMBER 2008 weighing 4lbs 7oz
> 
> 16th Feb - Angelface's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 16th Feb - sophie c's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 16th Feb - baby#4due2/16's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 16th Feb - bott04's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 
> 17th Feb - claire roach's little pink bundle is here :pink: Rosie Lylah - BORN 1ST FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 2oz
> 17th Feb - dippy dee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Harley - BORN 8TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 1oz
> 17th Feb - sandy28's little blue bundle is here :blue: David - BORN 28TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 10oz
> 
> 18th Feb - 1st time mom's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 18th Feb - Kat26's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 18th Feb - nkbapbt's little blue bundle is here :blue: Lakai Hamilton Kraft - BORN 2ND NOVEMBER 2008 weighing 1.63lbs
> 18th Feb - xBabyLove's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 19th Feb - Momma2Violet's little pink bundle is due :pink: Violet Mae
> 19th Feb - caitlinsmummy's little blue bundle is due :blue: Thomas
> 19th Feb - niknaknat's little blue bundle is due :blue: Corey
> 
> 20th Feb - trishk's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 20th Feb - Gwizz's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 20th Feb - beckybumpbaby's little blue bundle is due :blue: Max
> 
> 21st Feb - AnnaBanana9's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 21st Feb - Deeper Blue's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 21st Feb - Mommy09_JCT's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 
> 22nd Feb - enigma's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 22nd Feb - rojakhan's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 22nd Feb - sparkswillfly's little pink bundle is due :pink: Meadow Rose
> 22nd Feb - fernie3's little pink bundle is here :pink: Bethan Marie - BORN 7TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 12oz
> 22nd Feb - xxxjayxxx's little blue bundle is due :blue: Owen
> 22nd Feb - lauzliddle's little blue bundle is due :blue: - INDUCTION BOOKED FOR 8TH FEBRUARY 2009
> 
> 24th Feb - pookies24feb09's little pink bundle is due :pink: Evie Sarah Mae
> 
> 25th Feb - ChloesMummy's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 
> 26th Feb - kiara91's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 
> 27th Feb - mrs shine's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 27th Feb - moo2's little yellow bundle is due :?:
> 27th Feb - WeooBeans's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 27th Feb- x-danielle's little pink bundle is due :pink:
> 
> 28th Feb - goofy's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 28th Feb - CeliaM's little blue bundle is due :blue:
> 
> So far.....
> 
> :?: TEAM YELLOW: 18
> :pink: TEAM PINK: 27
> :blue: TEAM BLUE: 32
> 
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg
> *Add February Mums Badge by copying and pasting this link into your signature (but remember to remove the *'s)...
> *
> 
> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69807-february-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg[/img][/url]

 whoah! thats alot of nappies! and of course babies congrats to all the new mummas x x x x :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Hey Charlotte and Sal, Im not too bad thanks hun. No sign of little man unfortunately :( I am still getting braxton hicks alot but I'm not getting my hopes up as they always amount to nothing. I've got my TENS machine on to help when I get hte braxton hicks, they aren't painful just really uncomfortable. :hugs:

Had a text off Anna and she said the hospital have sent her home as she isn't in established labour :hugs: Anna hun xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

aww nooo! poor Anna! :hugs: i spoke too soon! :( hopefully it won't be long!! all still sounds promising! xxxxx

Aww sorry little man isn't making an appearance either Kelly! Bumpling is becoming just as naughty at the moment, been suffering with BH's a lot too the past couple of days! had no sleep hardly since this time yesterday and i feel like ive done about 20 rounds with mike tyson! would make it all so much barable wouldn't it if baby decided to come rather than just getting all these pre-labour signs all the time :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Charlotte hun, catch up on your sleep coz you will definately need it once bubs is here!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

You pair are lucky lol, I've still had no signs of baby showing up at all... I think if I had at least some period pains or something I'd feel a little better and semi normal... Although I can see me being sectioned in no time with all this talk of pineapples :rofl: I hope your BH turn into something more girls! We need more Feb Mummies now :D 

Awww Anna, really hope things pick up for you again soon :hugs: 

How are you insomnimama? 

LO is being very quiet today... I've felt her move, but it's nothing compared to normal! She's running out of room now so she needs to hurry up and come out already! xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I never had any signs with Caitlin I started getting period type pains at 10am Sunday, had a show at 12pm and I eventually had her Monday 7.11pm. I never had any braxton hicks with Caitlin and I wish I didnt this time coz it puts you on edge constantly thinking 'ooooo is this it' :( xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

My mother keeps asking me if I'm getting them and I keep saying no... She tells me that she had them all the time towards the end with me and it kind of makes me feel like I'm not working properly lol!


----------



## charlotteb24

:hugs: thanks kelly i will try and get some sleep! been snoozing on and off but nothing thats like a proper sleep!!

Everyones pregnancy is different Sal so i shouldn't worry! most people i know were suprised i'd been having BH's as apparently they are not so common in 1st pregnancies? i didn't realise that or know how true that actually is! As long as little one is moving about i shouldn't worry too much! plus! BH's are dam right annoying, i wouldn't wish them on anyone hun! :hugs:

Well if i go quiet you know why... its because i've been sectioned for madness ;) more likely at the moment for being admitted in labour i think!! xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: Hi honeys i'm home, missed you all loads :hug:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just a quick pop in from me, I had my little girl this morning 00.54am, 8lb 6oz , Charlotte Mary. Kept meaning to add me to the due list, but just forgetting to get around to it lol. She's already a great hit with the rest of the gang!!


----------



## charlotteb24

dippy dee said:


> :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: Hi honeys i'm home, missed you all loads :hug:

:hug:DONNA!!! welcome home!! how are you all?? :hugs: xxxxxxx

Congrats 6lilpigs and if i do say so myself, brillaint name choice ;) all the best with baby Charlotte! xxxxx


----------



## claire1978

Wow ive missed loads, cant believe Anna has been having pains, sounds promising altho if its anything like my little man she could be getting teased :blush:

I was having a few crampings last night but all stopped and then for the last couple of hours or so Ive had pains which I think I remember the feeling of them being the 'real' thing but they are bearable and last about 40 seconds but are about every 30-45 minutes, not close at all but hoping it all starts 2nite, watch this space, Im so ready now, it has to be my turn soon :happydance:

Im really sorry Ive been crap at keeping up with this thread lately, not really been on here much, I seem to have missed alot of pineapple chat, Ive given up trying all the natural old wives tales now and letting my little man turn up when hes ready or Wednesday when I get induced whichever is sooner :happydance: Cant wait


----------



## pinkmummy

Welcome back Donna :hugs:

Congratulatins 6lilpigs! :hugs:

:hugs: Claire hope LO appears soon. I have been teased alot by LO too and I'm starting to get fed up of it now :( I'm kinda just hoping to wake up in the middle of the night and my waters break haha. Wishful thinking eh?!

I've been having BH all day again too on and off. Just been for a walk down to my nanas now making yorksire puddings for tea and then yummy cornflake tart with custard for afters mmmm yum yum. Hopefully something will start for you soon hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## louise1302

welcome home donna xx

woooo hooo induction tomorrow hopefully itll be quick as ive been getting pains every 20 mins all day with a bit of spotting too 

hope everyone else is feeling fab xx


----------



## claire1978

How exciting Louise, good luck for 2moz, u mite not need inducing if ur having pains every 20 mins

My pains every 30-45 minutes have carried on since 3.30pm but Ive just had a bath and not had another yet, hope it hasnt stopped them, I also had more pink tinged discharge aswell just now so hoping thats a good sign, I just want things to get going now

Its very quiet in here 2nite, where is everyone, is everyone having their babies and leaving me all by myself still pregnant :hissy:

Come on, where r u, Im gonna send out a search party :dohh:


----------



## louise1302

claire hun im still here pains still every 20 mins and not exactly hurting me much

you can tell we both having boys lol lazy little sodsarchie is quite happily bobbing around in there clinging to his cord for dear life singing come get me if you dare

good luck i hope the pains come back, and i mhope mine get worse lol it seems odd wishing for pain but id much rathwer labour at home than stuck on a ward full of people when i really dont handle pain well at all

xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello!
sorry im still here, in body at least lol! my body clock is all over the place, tried to go to bed at 11.30pm this evening and i've not slept a wink so i'm up and about! gah! i hate not being able to settle!!

Claire i hope the pains come on good and strong for you! and that yours get worse too Louise! must be time for those 2 babies to get a shift on now! Saying that mine needs to get a shift on too! i've had enough now well and truely want bumpling evicted so that i can start to be a mummy!!

Sally and Kelly, you have gone very quiet tonight! hope you are both ok! :hugs: xxxxxxx
And i hope everything is ok with Anna too! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Its quiet coz Anna's not gassing lol :lol: 

Hope shes ok, have text her this morning hopefully she's holding peanut by now :cloud9:

Good luck today Louise :hugs:

Good luck Claire, hope something starts for you hun :hugs:

Its waful when you can't sleep isn't it Charlotte :( :hugs: hun, hope you feeling better today!!

Sal - Where are you hun? :hugs: hope your ok xxx

Im just finishing breakfast then walking to my nanas and my mams then going shopping with my mum and dad.

Was having pains last night, had them from 5.30pm - 10.30 and they were about 5 minutes apart at one point I phoned the MLU and they advised me to do what my body told me to do ... if I wanted to lie down to do it ... bounce on ball do it etc. But pains died off at about 10.30pm :( 

Woke up this morning and felt like I was 'leaking' a bit again, but not a lot. Put a pad on just incase and will see what I am like when I get to my mums.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Lovelies :D 

Louise good luck today hun! Hope this works out well for you and LO gets here asap :hugs: 

Claire, if your pains dont turn into anything you've only go to wait til Wednesday until everything kicks off for you at the latest! Not long now hun :hugs: 

Charlotte, you're right about these babies getting a shift on! It's about time you had yours now miss! Come on Bumpling!!! I keep staring at the cot and getting really peed off that my LO isn't here yet lol... I'm not even due til a week tomorrow :dohh: 

Kelly, I hope those pains show up for you soon and I hope you are leaking lol! Thomas has been teasing you for long enough now! I know what you and Charlotte mean about not sleeping well at all... My sleep has been pretty pants the last few days :( Hope you have fun shopping today :D

I'm a very hungry girl this morning so I'm just gonna go get some breakfast :D Hope you're all ok this morning :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

Can I join in with team "I WANT HIM OUT!"? I'm now 8 days overdue and very very very fed up. Got an itchy rash that won't let me sleep and I really don't think I'll be able to get him out if he grows any more... 
Hope all your pains turn out to be the real thing! I've had nothing, lost some of my plug after my sweep last week but no pains or anything. Got another sweep today with the midwife, so fingers crossed for me.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Krissie, I really hope the sweep works for you later! 8 days overdue... I feel bad for complaining and I still have over a week to go :dohh:


----------



## krissie1234uk

Don't feel bad - its the same feeling isn't it? When people keep telling you "Oh it could be anytime now"... stupid people getting our hopes up! We must be very good incubators anyway, for our LO's to be so comfy.


----------



## dippy dee

Good luck to louise on her induction today fingers crossed archie arrives quickly.
Well my first day home was brill harley woke at 12 n 4 in the night and drainned both boobs each time before nodding straight off, i'm in a bit of pain with my tummy but other than that i feel amazing.
Anna how are you hun?
Sal and kelly any signs yet?
Charlotte and claire fingers crossed for you xx

I don't want to cross over to the mommies yet i'm not ready to leave you all :cry:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Yay :D Dee, how are you sweetie :D Glad Harley's 1st night at home was a good one! 
I'm so relieved that you're both ok :hugs: 
I'm not hvaing any signs at all of LO showing up anytime soon :cry: I want her here so much :( 

Krissie, I think you must be right! I kind of wish she didn't like it in there so much... No matter what I try, she doesn't seem to want to shift... :(

xxx


----------



## claire1978

Good to have u back Donna :hugs:

Charlotte - its crap not being able to sleep, hope u are resting now

Kelly - hope ur pains start up again, u always seem so busy and have a lovely family closeness, seeing ur mum and dad etc alot, its so nice

Hope Anna is ok, no news is good news

Louise - good luck 2day

Krissie - hope ur sweep gets u going

Pookie - I dont think it matters sometimes how much time is left or if overdue, if ur uncomfy or had enough then thats fair enough, Im now 10 days overdue and although ive moaned it hasnt actually been too bad although i cant wait to meet my little man now

Im still getting pains every half hour, they wont get any closer yet, Im gonna get up in a mo, tidy up then have a nice warm bath, think i might pop to the bank soon and then get bouncing on my ball, things have to progress soon surely


----------



## pookies24feb09

Claire, I'm the same... Not really got much to complain about apart from general aches and pains, I just want to meet my little girl so much now :( It's pretty safe to say that whether its today or Wednesday you get to meet your little man soon :D You must be so excited knowing that the end is so close for you!


----------



## charlotteb24

Hiya everyone!
How are you all? I'm still waiting too which is annoying! Nevermind I guess there isn't much I can do about it!

:rofl: sally I love your avatar! Hahaha!! That's awesome! Photographic evidence that winking pineapples do live in Wales! LOL! 

Managed a better nights sleep last night, slept from 3am till 10.30am is which is good for me!! 

How's the pains claire? Not long to go now either way Hun! Xxxx
Donna I'm glad harley has settled so well for you! Xxxx

:hugs: all got many plans today? Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hiya Charlotte :D Not doing a thing today! I'm going to stay on Mikes xbox for the most part I think trying to complete a game... It's so damn frustrating :sad2: I WILL complete it... WHEN I've done that I'm going to gorge on pineapple... one of the winking Welsh ones :rofl: :D 

Glad you managed to sleep better last night hun! My sleeping seems to be getting worse and worse :dohh: You up to much today misses? 

I wonder how Anna is doing today... I hope no news is good news and Peanut has showed up or is on his/her way :D 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

No news IS good news :wohoo:

Peanut is here!!!! Alyssa Jean arrived yesterday at 5:56pm, weighing 8lbs 5.5oz and measuring 22 3/4 inches :cloud9:

I am so sorry I didn't update anyone sooner, but things happened so fast once we got sent home from the hospital that haven't had the chance till now - am still in hospital and will be till Wednesday.

Got home from hospital 2pm yesterday after being there since just after 5am with contractions 4 mins apart, but was only 1.5cm so they wouldn't keep me in. By 2:30 contractions felt continuous and my waters went with a gush. Got back to hospital just after 3, and was found to be at 9.5cm! Reached 10cm at 5pm, started pushing at 5:20pm, and Alyssa arrived at 5:56! Our story is well known round the delivery suite now :rofl:

Love you all, will post photos when out of hospital, but at least can be online in the ward :happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

*Congratulations Anna and Chris! *I knew Peanut was a girl ;) 

I hope you're both doing well and you get to go home soon hun! Can't believe how fast things progressed for you! I hope it's just as quick for the rest of us Feb Mummies! Alyssa is such a pretty name :D Lots of love and :hugs: to you Chris and Alyssa xxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

I think Im the only one left on my due date of 22nd Feb.... Not fair!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I don't think anyone else is due on the same day as me now :( Dippy Dee was going to have her c section on the 24th, but she had her little man last week... I feel so lonely :rofl:


----------



## insomnimama

Oh wow, congratulations Anna! :crib:

And don't worry Pookies, now you'll be the star of your due date! :hugs:

To answer your question from yesterday Insomnibaby is doing well but I am concerned about getting some chub on him as he has the tiniest little chicken legs :rofl: 

Hope you are all doing brilliantly. 

:hug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

We will be the last ones left at this rate


----------



## pookies24feb09

sparkswillfly said:


> We will be the last ones left at this rate

Everyones dropping like flies lol... I still think my LO is holding out for March :dohh: 

Insomnimama, I'm glad you're doing well! Bless insomnibaby and his chicken legs :rofl: I'm sure he'll start to chub up soon :D

xx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Congrats Anna, love the name Alyssa x


----------



## claire1978

Wow, congrats Anna :happydance:

Im starting to get the ump now, I had one contraction then another really strong one that made me cry 20 mins later and that was 35 mins ago and now nothing again, this is just so slow, feel like giving up, why wont this baby just get a wriggle on and hurry up?


----------



## kateqpr

Congratulations!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Congrats Anna!! What a lovely name! She was obviously very keen to meet you! Cant wait to see pics!! Hope all you other feb mummies are ok! :D I miss it here but just dont have the time to sit about on the laptop as I used to... These babies really do require quite alot of attention! :) x x x x


----------



## charlotteb24

Anna! congrats hun i bet alyssa is beautiful!! What a speedy labour! she didn't want to hang about did she?! huge congrats and i hope you are all doing well!

Sal - good luck with eating the welsh winking pineapples later! haha! you will have a catch it first ;) i've been on the Xbox most of the morning too with Simon played juiced 2. Highly addictive i can tell you and there was a lot of swearing LOL got a bit into it to be honest!! oops!

Claire you really do have a naughty little person in your tummy don't you! little man is obviously sat there clinging on for dear life! i hope he gives in for you soon hun and makes an appearance :hugs:

Well, no more movement this end either! i'm holding out for the MW giving me a sweep tmrw, shall tell her to make sure she does it good and proper LOL! thats if she agrees to it. I think i will cry if she doesn't! Simon is only off work till 26th and then he has to go back and if i get induced, the 26th would be my date! surely they will take that into consideration??

:hug: to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations Anna hun Im so pleased for you!! :cloud9: See I told you peanut was a girl ;) I love the name Alyssa was one of the names we had for Caitlin :D 

Can't wait to see the piccies hunnie xxxx

Had a good day today, haven't had any more pains but started getting the tightenings about 10 mins ago again, Im not even bothering to get my hopes up this time! :rolleyes: Going to go in the bath soon and then curl up in bed with my book :) Feeling quite chilled today for some reason, hopefully that means that Thomas is going to make an appearance, haha fat chance eh! Have a nice evening girls and I will catch up with you all tomorrow xx


----------



## dippy dee

congrats Anna and chris xx

maya i know what you mean hun i'm still to put birth story n pics on as harley is always feeding.

Miss you all xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Pineapple is gross... Im trying to force feed myself... I cant do it. Its stinging my mouth


----------



## pookies24feb09

Sparkswillfly, I like pineapple... I just don't like eating the core and thats supposed to be eaten apparently >.< I have one waiting for me in the kitchen, it's just so much effort to peel it and cut it :dohh: I hope it works for you hun... I've eaten loads of the buggers and its done nothing for me... Not even a single sodding period pain!

Charlotte, I hope when you see the mw tomorrow she does a sweep for you! She should take into consideration that your OH has to be back at work at a certain date! Mike and I don't have that problem as he told them that he wants his paternity leave to kick in as soon as the baby is born not before... I can't use it as an excuse when my due date rolls around... Which I'm sure it will and LO STILL wont be here lol! Still havent eaten that pineapple... Don't suppose you fancy cutting it up for me do you dear? :rofl: Hope you're ok hun!

Donna, we miss you too Mrs! Hope you get a few mins soon to come and have a natter :hugs: 

Maya, I hope Layla is settling in hun! How are you finding it so far? Hope you're ok :hugs:

Kelly, enjoy your book and early night hun! I think I could use one too... I've got a really bad headache where I've not been sleeping too well :dohh: Night hun :hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

Sparkswillfly i am not a fan of pineapple either though we talk about it a lot on here thanks to Anna and Sal's pineapple habits.. i call it a habit as i don't think it has quite become an addiction yet... ;) Throw it here Sal and i'll take a knife to it! thats if your any good at throwing from wales to gloucestershire obviously! LOL! and we wont go into how appauling my catching abilities are!!

Talking of sweeps i think she will say yes, or i am hoping she will!! not that they are always a sucess though thats the other thing! and what with my maternity allowance being messed up we are on very low money until they rebate us and our savings are dwindling. Few weeks and it would be dyar straights but i may just make it out to be a bit more like worse than it actually is in hope she may give us an earlier induction date. No joke though if we havent had the rebate in a few weeks we wont be able to pay our rent or anything! really scary though! surely they will help us out if they knew we could be potentially out on our ear so to speak!? as soon as baby arrives we can claim working tax credits and child benefits and tax credits and i am then eligable for that maternity grant £500 too so we will be fine but NOT until baby arrives so until bumpling makes an appearance we are up shit creek without a paddle! eek! sorry to go on LOL! but its all a bit nuts! all because work fucked up my SMP! GRRR!

Felt good to get that off my chest! lol!

Have a nice evening Kelly :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

Sal by the time you have popped this baby out you will be obsessing and dreaming about pineapples, this baby is going to come out demanding them instead of milk if you carry on! ;) xxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Can you get the maternity grant if you're claiming tax credits? I'm gonna look into that! Would be a bloody huge help I we could get it! Glad you feel better about getting that off yer chest misses! It surprising how having a little (or long) rant can make you feel better :D Specially with all these hormones!!

I'd better cut back on all these pineapples then... Don't want to have to slice and dice them all the time for LO! HA! My throwing is absolutely appauling... to say I throw like a girl would be WAY better than how I throw now... :dohh: 

My eyes are fuzzy... I've been on here all day and the xbox without my glasses on :dohh: Never good is it?!?! 

What time do you see your mw tomorrow Charlotte? xxx


----------



## claire1978

Im going to hospital, they are coming every 12, 14 or 16 mins but are so painful and some last 2 mins, i might be back later

Wish me luck if they keep me in :hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

Apparently so Sal! it says on the jobcentre plus website you are eligable if:

1. You get child tax credits higher than the family rate which is something like (£554 ish) you can get it.

OR

2. If you claim working tax credits - which is what i am pinning my hopes on!! 

Think you can claim it up to 3 months after the baby is born so what i'm going to do is just apply for it regardless and all they can say is no at the end of the day! there is no harm in trying!!

oh god you sound as bad as me! i'm meant to wear glasses too but ever since i went on maternity leave and ive been bumming about at home, i have forgotten to wear them! and then i wonder why i have a headache LOL!! duh!

Seeing MW tmrw at 11.30am hun, they did offer me a 9.00 appt but with my sleep all over the place at the moment, there was NO way i would be up in time knowing my luck!!


----------



## charlotteb24

claire1978 said:


> Im going to hospital, they are coming every 12, 14 or 16 mins but are so painful and some last 2 mins, i might be back later
> 
> Wish me luck if they keep me in :hugs:

BEST of luck claire! :hugs: i REALLY hope little man isn't playing with you this time!! xxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Good luck Claire :D 

Ooooh I'm definitely checking that out! 500quid would come in so handyy when Evie is here!

I'm going to see my mw tomorrow at 2pm... I hope something starts happening by then so I can ask for a sweep or for her to at least see how things are feeling in there... i've asked Mike to have a feel around, but then chicken out last minute :rofl: 

I've got a really tingly tongue now after eating that pineapple! Didnt manage a whole one... feel a bit sick >.<

Haha I'm like that... I've had my glasses for 2 years and was told to wear them whenever I watch tv or go on the laptop... Yeah right... like thats happened! I wear them for a few minutes, until they annoy me... and thats only when I know where they are! They've spent the last 12 months in the car lol... fat lot of good they are to me in there :dohh:


----------



## charlotteb24

doh! i'm short sighted the one where you have to use them for distance?! lol but still have to wear them at the computer but i'm hopeless at remembering so that was a good £200 wasted on specs! :dohh:

I couldn't even eat a whole pineapple ring let alone a whole pineapple and 7 in one sitting to get enough enzyme into your body!! fat chance! lol my tongue is burning after about 2 bites! i'm such a wuss! :rofl:

Ohh! good luck with the midwife tmrw hun! lets hope things are progressing silently for you in there! you could be like Anna and just start and thats it! thats what i'm hoping for anyway!!

Sat here trying to figure out if we are eligable for working tax credits! LOL i'm useless at maths and i'm really having to concentrate and with baby brain its proving difficult! :dohh:

Hope we do get it hun, it would help out with the money we have already spent on baby stuff, it wasn't till somone on here mentioned it about tax credits after birth that i realised i still may be in with the chance of getting it so i'm glad i read the thread now!


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning all.

Had a good nights sleep again last night :clodu9: Im certainly enjoying the sleep now :lol: Caitlin even slept in till 7.50!

Eurrccchh pineapple, I cant stand the stuff :sick:

You will get tax credit once baby is born and then you can apply for the maternity grant if you are't already eligiable. It's best to get it done straightaway too coz they take a while to process new applications. We had Caitlin 6th Nov and didn't get the tax credits until beginning of January, although it was back dated. Bt you only have until bubs is 3 months old to claim the maternity grant :hugs: hope that helps you all.

Awww :hugs: Sal and Charlotte it's awful when you hve a buggered up sleep pattern or when you can't sleep :(

Sal hows the head today?

Good luck Claire :hugs: Hope this is it for you.

Someone I know is a midwife and she is going to come and see me either today or tomorrow about possibly doing a sweep for me :happydance: Obviously only if I'm favourable but still :happydance: lol.

Just a lazy day for me today! :D xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

It's quiet in here today :D Charlotte how are you hun? Hope your contractions are still happening :hugs: 

Kelly any signs of anything happening for you? Hope you've enjoyed your lazy day :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello!
wow! ive never seen it so quiet in here on a day! lol! Hope everyone is doing ok, still no change here i'm afraid so i'm just trying to keep my mind off it and praying that it just kicks off really!

Kelly- Hope your relaxing day went to plan :hugs: anymore movement from that little man of yours? good luck with the sweep if it all goes ahead! you never know! that might trigger it all off for you!!

Sally - Thanks for the texts earlier hun, hope you have had a good day too! tell you what, i wouldn't consider eating ANYTHING which may give you the runs (i.e. 7 whole pineapples) before you get contractions.. i've not kept anything down since they started, clear out is an understatement Ew eww ewwwww! haha! 

Hope everyone else is well too xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls just a quicky as i'm feeding harley, louise has had archie at 5.20pm weighing 8lb2oz.
Love to you all xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Congrats Louise! :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

congrats louise :D:D xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Louise :D 

Donna, we're missing you around here hun! Hope you and Harley Batman are ok :hugs: xxx

Charlotte, the clearout sounds lush... >.< I hope I don't get it :rofl: I've been worrying today about when the time comes and I'm pushing away and pooing in front of the mw and Mike :dohh: :blush: It's starting to make me a little terrified to go into labour now :rofl: Stay in there as long as you like LO :D I had my mw appointment today and she said that when I'm 40+7 they'll give me a sweep then do the same at 40+9 and 40+11 and if they don't work I'll be induced by 40+12... That means there's a maximum of 19 days until labour starts... whether I like it or not >.< Scared much?!?!? God I'm rambling now... If anything kicks off fo you hun let me know! Really hope you're not waiting much longer...Come on Bumpling :hugs:

I'm off to bed I think... I just stuffed my face on cream cakes and am really sleepy now! Will catch up with you tomorrow girls xxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls.
Sitting in bed in hospital cuddling Alyssa while she sleeps, hoping all well after her course of antibiotics and that we can go home today. 
Missing you all loads.
Thinking of you.
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Morning ladies!!

It certianly is quiet around here now! I think it's coz most of the Feb mummies have popped! There's not many of us left in here now :cry:

No more signs for me I'm afraid :cry: Had BH last night again but didn't get my hopes up, and rightly so as they eased off at about 10pm.

Congratulations Louise! :hugs:

:hugs: Charlotte hope something starts for you soon hun.

Sal any signs for you hun? Just think in 19 days you will have a baby :happydance:

My friend hasn't gotten back in touch about the sweep yet :( But she was on night shift last night and the night before so she's probably been busy. Hoping she will phone today and organise something, if not I have my normal MW coming out tomorrow and I might possibly ask her to check see if I am favourable for a sweep and if I am if she will do it.

Getting on with the housework this morning, got about 6 loads of washing to do :shock: then going to my mums after dinner, need to go the post office and the butchers and then me and Caitlin are going shopping and picking daddy up from work and going to my mum and dads for tea :) Probably won't be on much today speak to you all later xxx

PS Has anyone heard from Claire?????? Hope LO is here by now :hugs: xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Anna :hugs: Really hope you and Alyssa get to go home soon and the anti biotics have worked! 
Thinking of you all hun!
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Kelly :D

Sorry you've not been getting any more signs hun :( I've not had any signs what so ever... Starting to tick me off a bit now :rofl: Fingers crossed your favourable by the time you see your mw and you get a sweep :D 

Mmm I wish I could go to my mothers for dinner today lol... She's working though... Think I'm going to make a steak and mushroom pie for tea later though :D 

I've not heard anything from Claire! Hope LO is well and truly on his way now :D

I'm going to get dressed in a minute then am going out to get some bread and veg... Fun fun fun :D

Hope everyone else is doing well :D

xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

You might be like Anna hun, get no signs and then BAM she'll be here! LOL :D

Decided I reallllllllly fancy a McDonalds so when Chris's mum drops Caitlin off I am going to go into town with my mum and get one haha :)


----------



## moo2

Hello all you lovely Feb Mummies :hugs:

Sorry I've not posted for ages - I.T.problems! I've been able to read what's going on but eveytime I posted my laptop crashed... But it seems to be working today - hoorah :happydance:

Think its best to keep posts short just in case so I'll follow up in a minute....

Just wanted to say I've been trying to keep up to date with all the goings on but its nice to be a bit more part of things again... xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning Mummies! :) I still havent plucked up the courage to head into the baby section, so Im still lurking for a bit. Not actually been reading up as I just dont have time but wanted to pop by and say hello. I hope you girls that are left get to meet your babies soon! Im soooooooooooo in love with my little Layla! :cloud9: x x x x x x


----------



## moo2

Yeah - it worked :happydance:

I can finally say big congrats to Donna, Maya, Laurie, Anna and all the other Feb mummies who now have their LO's with them...

Anna & Maya - My predictions for you both were useless :blush: Think my crystal ball must be chipped... 

Anna are you still in hospital? Hope you and LO are doing well :hugs:

Donna, sorry things were so tough for you and Harley, how's it all going now?

As for the rest of us left behind...

Not long for you now Kelly :happydance: Hope things start moving for you soon...

Charlotte - All sound very promising!

Pookies - I know what you mean about the no.2's, I'm eating prunes right now which will hopefully bring on a clearout just in case!

No signs whatsoever for me as yet...

Sending love big love out to everyone I've missed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Welcome back Moo :hugs:

Hopefully all our LO's will decide to appear soon, although I aint holding out for him lol!! :D

I have been having lots of No 2's lately :blush: But I have been eating loads of fruit and brown bread and bran flakes too!

Maya - Lovley to see you back hun :hugs: Cant wait to read your birth story :) Glad your both doing ok xx


----------



## dippy dee

Hello ladies how are you my lovelies?
Moo Harley is brilliant thankyou he still has a little jaundace and we have found he's allergic to baby wipes so it's cotton wool and water all the way which is a pain, he had his stitches out yesterday from where his chest drain was so my little chappy is wonderful, we have just been out for a walk with the dogs i'm on OPERATION BYE BYE BABY FAT haha Harley has taken to breast feeding like an alcholic to beer lol he's always feeding, i promise to post some pics as soon as i get 10 mins to myself.

Maya i know the feeling hun i don't have 5 mins for a number 2 let alone to sit on pc at the moment, your little angel is so cute. 

I refuse to head over to baby section until i can take all my feb mummies with me so i'm pretending i'm still preggers lol 

Omg before i forget remind me later to post a pic of me before i went into theater haha i never realised just how massive i was until i saw this 1 pic and wow i look like i was having twins, i've loads of pics but remind me when i nip on after girls.

Miss you all love to you all xx


----------



## insomnimama

I feel the same way Donna & Maya- I'm not leaving till Feb is over.


----------



## claire1978

Hey everyone, im here, ive had my baby :happydance: called him Jayden, 6lb 14oz born yesterday (Tues) morning at 8.27 by c-section, Im still in hospital, labour was quite an ordeal but hes worth every second

Will write more and birth story when I get home

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## AnnaBanana9

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxxxx

Just popped on to let you lovelies know that Alyssa and I are home from hospital at long last. Am shattered and still v. sore, so off to rest! 
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Claire congratulations hun 

Don't leave us here! I think there's only me, Sal and Moo that are left :cry: (that chat on here anyway) I somehow just can't see Thomas appearing at all :( Its awful :cry: xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations Claire! Me next! ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Iwish...


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Claire :happydance: 

I'm with Kelly ladies... Don't leave us :cry: 

Sparkswillfly, I'm with you on that one too... I think the rest of us that are due to drop are...

Moo2, how are you? Good to see you back :D 

Anna, so glad you're home now! Rest up lots hun :hugs: 

Kelly, how are you feeling hun? xx

Oooh Charlottes not been on today... Wonder if Bumpling is here yet.... Hope so :D 

xxxxxx


----------



## heather91

I haven't posted on here before but just a quick post to say I hope all your babies come soon! I won't say enjoy the last few weeks because I know it's impossible :rofl: Get as much sleep as you can though! Wish I had of! x


----------



## ChloesMummy

Im still floating about ladies, im having my c-sec on the 24th. Dreading it cos my LO has given me the cold (last thing i need having an op!) but looking forward to meeting my baby. Just wish i could go natural, but hey ho......

Anyways im sure you all wont be too far behind (FX'd for you all) This has been one LOOOONNGGGGG month. Labour dust to you all!!!!!!! x


----------



## pookies24feb09

ChloesMummy you're section date is the same as my due date :D Hope it goes well for you hun :hugs: 

Heather, I've been trying to make the most of sleeping, but its impossible these days :dohh: I'm praying for an easy baby so I can sleep when she does when she's here lol!


----------



## moo2

Huge Congrats to you Claire! :hugs:

I think things must be happening/happened for Charlotte too...?

Glad you and Alyssa are home now Anna, we want to see loadsa pics!

Still looking out for your birth story Maya...?

Donna you are amazing! Out walking already after all you've been through... So happy to hear such positive news about Harley, give him a big kiss from me. You asked ages ago where in Brum I was from but I couldn't reply at the time :dohh: I live in Hall Green now but I've lived all over the place including Erdington & Sutton so our paths may have crossed? Small world!

I'm fine thanks Sally, good to be back! I don't think I've had any signs yet but I've still got 9 days to so I'm not getting too cocerned yet. Just don't want to be left as the only Feb mummy :cry:

Oh Kelly, I feel for you :hugs: I'm sure Thomas won't keep you waiting much longer xxx :hugs:

Any signs for you yet sparks?

Good luck for the 24th chloesmummy, hope the cold clears up soon...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moo2

heather91 said:


> I haven't posted on here before but just a quick post to say I hope all your babies come soon! I won't say enjoy the last few weeks because I know it's impossible :rofl: Get as much sleep as you can though! Wish I had of! x

Congrats on your arrival Heather! :happydance:

Did your delivery go well at Good Hope? I'm due to go to Solihull but when we went for our tour of the labour ward Solihull & Heartland were full so mummies were being sent over to Good Hope. They advised us to plan a route to there just in case....


----------



## pookies24feb09

Moo, you wont be the only Feb Mummy left :hugs: I'll be lucky if I make it as a Feb Mum at this rate... I can see me sulking over to the March Mum's thread :rofl: Have you tried anything to see if you can get baby to shift?

Charlotte has been quiet today... I hope this means Bumpling is well and truly on his/her way :D


----------



## moo2

pookies24feb09 said:


> Moo, you wont be the only Feb Mummy left :hugs: I'll be lucky if I make it as a Feb Mum at this rate... I can see me sulking over to the March Mum's thread :rofl: Have you tried anything to see if you can get baby to shift?

We can keep each other company! :friends:

I was thinking earlier I might go over and say hi to the March mummies "just in case"....

I haven't tried anything to assist eviction and at the moment I feel quite happy for nature to take its course... Not sure I'll still be feeling like that if I get to my due date and nothings happened though :dohh: 

Not resorted to the pineapple just yet... Heard you had to eat about a dozen in one go for it to work? If that didn't bring on labour I'm not sure what would? It would definately sort out my constipation though :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: I'm giving up on eviction methods... I've eaten my weight in pineapple and its done bugger all! I was quite happy to wait for nature to take its course and then every one else started having their LO's and now I want to meet mine :hissy: I've not had a single sign that she wants to show up any time soon... If she's anything like her mum she'll be late :dohh: 

I don't think I've wanted pain so much in my life :rofl:


----------



## heather91

moo2 said:


> heather91 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't posted on here before but just a quick post to say I hope all your babies come soon! I won't say enjoy the last few weeks because I know it's impossible :rofl: Get as much sleep as you can though! Wish I had of! x
> 
> Congrats on your arrival Heather! :happydance:
> 
> Did your delivery go well at Good Hope? I'm due to go to Solihull but when we went for our tour of the labour ward Solihull & Heartland were full so mummies were being sent over to Good Hope. They advised us to plan a route to there just in case....Click to expand...

Well everything was fine, but when I was in labour they were less than great to be honest. I was left for hours, they made me feel like I wasn't in labour. When I asked for pain relief they gave me paracetemol :dohh: I didn't get gas&air until 2 hours before I had her, and they left me on the ward until 30 mins before I had her! You really need to push them if you want anything done, don't just buzz, send your OH to physically get them. One stupid bloody midwife tried to get me to walk to the delivery suite when I was in extremely strong labour and was trying to get meto put my shoes on! Nightmare! HOWEVER, after nearly giving birth on the toilet (they told me that I didn't need to push when I did) the midwives that delivered her (different ones) came in and they were absolutely brilliant! Couldn't fault them whatsoever. It's hit and miss with who you get. God this is such an essay, sorry :rofl: x

[Just to add: They wouldnt even have considered taking me down to the delivery suite had I not asked to get in the bath. To be fair, I did go from 8cm to pushing in 15 mins but they should surely have realised my labour was progressing really quickly?!]


----------



## moo2

heather91 said:


> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heather91 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't posted on here before but just a quick post to say I hope all your babies come soon! I won't say enjoy the last few weeks because I know it's impossible :rofl: Get as much sleep as you can though! Wish I had of! x
> 
> Congrats on your arrival Heather! :happydance:
> 
> Did your delivery go well at Good Hope? I'm due to go to Solihull but when we went for our tour of the labour ward Solihull & Heartland were full so mummies were being sent over to Good Hope. They advised us to plan a route to there just in case....Click to expand...
> 
> Well everything was fine, but when I was in labour they were less than great to be honest. I was left for hours, they made me feel like I wasn't in labour. When I asked for pain relief they gave me paracetemol :dohh: I didn't get gas&air until 2 hours before I had her, and they left me on the ward until 30 mins before I had her! You really need to push them if you want anything done, don't just buzz, send your OH to physically get them. One stupid bloody midwife tried to get me to walk to the delivery suite when I was in extremely strong labour and was trying to get meto put my shoes on! Nightmare! HOWEVER, after nearly giving birth on the toilet (they told me that I didn't need to push when I did) the midwives that delivered her (different ones) came in and they were absolutely brilliant! Couldn't fault them whatsoever. It's hit and miss with who you get. God this is such an essay, sorry :rofl: x
> 
> [Just to add: They wouldnt even have considered taking me down to the delivery suite had I not asked to get in the bath. To be fair, I did go from 8cm to pushing in 15 mins but they should surely have realised my labour was progressing really quickly?!]Click to expand...

OMG! Sounds awful!!! I'm hoping for gas and air as soon as I arrive! 

I'll practice the screaming and shouting now...

Glad to hear the final midwives were good and you and little Tiffany are home and well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heather91

Thank youu :D Just insist you have it! I wish I had of sooner. In the end my mom came up for visiting hours and insisted I had it. It was great once I had it. Contractions didnt bother me one bit until the end x


----------



## sparkswillfly

pookies24feb09 said:


> I don't think I've wanted pain so much in my life :rofl:

I know that feeling. Im sitting her overanalysing every tiny little twinge!


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello ladies! what a long 48 hours i have had, no sleep but have just come home with a beautiful baby boy :happydance:!!

Noah was born at 5.31am 18/02/2009 weighing in at a whopping 8lb 13.5oz!

Had a really good labour apart from the 24 hours i was in the latent stages as they near killed me!
Thought i was about 1cm dialted at 2am last night when i insisted on going into the delivery suite because contractions were coming at either 2 mins apart or 1min 20 secs apart. Within 20 mins of being there (it took me nearly 30 mins to walk 200 yards up the road!!) they did an internal and it turns out i had been in silent labour, contractions completly irregular but strong and dialating my cervix. I was already 7cm dialated at the first check up! i'd done that all myself at home! 
Decided not to have any pain relief at all too and stuck to it which i am proud of! 
Went to do a urine sample in the toilets and my plug came away, at about 3am. By 4am ish i was 9.5cm dialated and my waters still hadn't broken by themselves, they were so thick! so by 4.30am i was begging for her to break them for me, which she did!
Then by just before 5am i was fully dialated and ready to push, 13 pushes later and Noah was born at 5.31am!
Even though he crowned slowly and i panted and stopped pushing he still shot out really fast and i ended up with 11 stitches and was high on gas an air for 40 mins whilst they stitched me up!

Midwife was brilliant and i really can't believe how well things progressed and so quickly and i really can't believe how big he was either!! and i can't believe we are all home tonight!

Hope everyone is well and sorry i am rabbitting but i have had a very long drawn out 48 hours! Love to you all and i will be on when i can! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heather91

Awww congrats :hugs: So glad all went well for you x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations Charlotte hunni :hugs: Well done! :D xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Charlotte!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug: He is utterly gorgeous! :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*Happy due date to you,
Happy due date to you,
Happy due date dear Kelly,
Happy due date to you.
​*

Sending you lots of love and labour dust today!
Come on Thomas - don't keep Mummy waiting!
Alyssa wants to meet you too :)​


----------



## charlotteb24

Happy Due Date Kelly!! :hugs: xxxxxx

Thanks so much for your messages! I still can't quite believe he's here! I wish all of you still waiting quick and easy going labours (minus the stitches!!) its all so worth it even if it doesn't feel like it at the time! LOL! just keep reminding yourself what its all for!!

Anna, Alyssa is beautiful! HUGE congrats to you hun and i hope she settles at home ok for you!

I will still be about as best i can as you ladies have been amazing to me the last 3 weeks, i couldn't have done it without you and i love you all! :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moo2

Wow! Congratulations Charlotte :happydance:
What a great story - you're so brave!!! Noah is v.cute :hugs:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## moo2

:happydance: Happy due date Kelly :happydance:

Come on Thomas - don't be shy xxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

*Congratulations Charlotte *:hugs: Noah is soooo cute! I knew something was up yesterday lol! No pain relief and 11 stitches? Ouchy >.< Am really happy for you hun :happydance: 

*Happy Due Date Kelly* :D Come on Thomas... It's your turn now... Stop teasting your mummy and come on out :D It has to be your turn next surely!!! 

Anna, Alyssa is beautiful :cloud9: How are you all getting on? :hugs: 

Moo2 and Sparkswillfly, I reckon these babies need to get a wriggle on and show up now... Don't know about you girls, but I WANNA MEET MY BABY :hissy: 

Hope everyone else is good this morning :D I'm wide awake and have been pretty much all nigh... Can't seem to settle for the life of me :dohh: I'm supposed to be catching up on my sleep lol... 

Lots of love and hugs to you all :hugs: xxx


----------



## moo2

Good Morning Sally,

I know what you mean about the sleep thing - very odd night last night... I kept thinking my waters had broke & I was in labour but I was just dreaming! Everytime I woke up I thought it was for real and got a bit panicky :dohh: Then when I fell back to sleep each time I went straight back into the same dream...?

Decided enough was enough at about 6am and decided to get up.... Feeling really snoozy now though.....

I've still got some sewing to do for Bean's room and a huge basket of ironing to tackle so I'm hoping for a second wind!

Have you got any plans for today?


----------



## Angelface

hi can u update i had leila-rose on sunday 15th feb, weighing 7.9lb shes beautiful xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon Moo :D 

I was feeling mega snoozy this morning, so dropped back off for an hour at about 10! Feel really energetic now so I might go for a walk soon :D A huge basket of ironing? Sounds fun... I hate ironing... I've still got some of LO's clothes to wash so maybe it's about time I did those :dohh: 

I was feeling really anxious last night. I think thats the main reason I couldnt settle...Don't want another night like that tonight otherwise I'll be completely buggered tomorrow... I'm like the walking dead most days :rofl: 

Angelface, Congratulations hun :hugs: Laurie hasn't long had her LO so is a bit quiet at the mo, but I'm sure when she's back she'll update it for you :D 

Hope eveyrone else is good today :D 

xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi everyone! :hugs: Missing you all.

First full day at home together as a family :cloud9: Midwife came out to see us this morning, and Alyssa is perfect, and I'm healing well too :) I feel a lot better today, although still sore, but it's nothing a couple of paracetemol can't take the edge off :)

I have to say that it was the most fantastic experience of my life (even with spending the most difficult hour of my life labouring from 1.5cm to 9cm while standing hanging on to my kitchen workbench :rofl: ) and would do it again in a heartbeat. Nothing was anywhere close to as terrible as people's horror stories make out. I loved it.

Here's hoping we sleep tonight though (me and Chris, that is - Alyssa was fab!). We each must have had about 2 hours, but in shifts; we couldn't go to sleep when she was, for fear we wouldn't hear her! :rofl: Think the fact that she sicked up all over her moses basket had something to do with it - we wanted our minds putting at rest that she was okay (which she is, of course - just normal baby sick!) Hoping tonight will be easier now that we've seen the MW.


----------



## pookies24feb09

Glad you're all ok Anna :D I think any new parents would be exactly the same when their LO's are sleeping! Mikes already said that when Evie is here she's in the moses basket in our room, with the monitor just incase :rofl: I cant wait for my LO now! 

So glad it was an easy birth for you hun :D Did you have any pain relief after? 

Finger crossed you and Chris manage to sleep almost as well as Alyssa tonight :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Heh heh Pookies love your avatar... :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Lol thanks :D I'm sure waiting for baby to come is driving me slightly mad :headspin: How are you Insomnimama?


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Anna hun, so glad your all settling in well :) 

Congratulations Angel :hugs: 

How are you today Sal and Moo?

How is everyone else?

Been having period type cramps since the MW did the sweep, hada bath and been for a walk, going to go and bounce on my ball in a bit hopefully this is it, but not getting my hopes up just yet will keep you updated xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Keep bouncing, Kelly!!!! Alyssa wants to meet Thomas for their play date :rofl:

Sal, the only pain relief they had time to give me once we were admitted to hospital after my waters broke was gas and air... that stuff is GREAT!!!! Only had the local anaesthetic and more gas and air as they stitched me up (which wasn't that bad either). Total labour time: 3 1/2 hours. They all know us on the delivery and postnatal wards as we are very unusual for a first delivery :rofl:


----------



## moo2

Yeah! I've finished the ironing at last :iron:

Just going to have 5mins on here before I go & cook dinner... So much for taking it easy during these last few weeks :dohh:

Congratulations Angelface :happydance:

Anna, great to here such a positive view on childbirth! Hope you manage some sleep tonight. Any more pics of Alyssa for us? She looks adorable!

Kelly keep on bouncin' girl! We want to see Thomas real soon! I'm fine thanks, still no signs but I'm convinced I will go over into March now... My husband has asked me to hold on until after Saturday as he really wants to go and watch the Aston Villa/Chelsea match on Saturday!!!! I said I'd see what I could do :rofl: 

Pookies, hope you have a better night tonight, I had a little nap earlier just to get my strength up for the ironing :blush:


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello everyone!
Thought i would come for a catch up whilst Noah is all boosed up on milk and asleep!

Kelly - Hope the pains keep coming for you!

Sally - hows it going hun? still eating the winking pineapples?! LOL gotta love it! 

Anna - gas and air is AMAZING! i was complelty smashed off my face on it whilst they stitched me up afterwards! didn't have any pain relief during labour, i can't imagine trying to give birth that high on gas and air LOL! 
3 hours in labour! my god and they were ranting and raving about my labour being only 5 hours 31 mins! our babies didn't want to hang around when they got going did they?!

Hope everyone is well! doing the night shift as it were tonight, daddy bless him woke up last night at 1am to let me sleep and then spent the entire night until 10.30am this morning up with Noah so i could sleep!

Hope you are all well! take care xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh congrats Charlotte! Didnt know you'd had baby! :) Lucky you for having a kip.. I have barely had ANY since Laylas been here... Only trouble with Breastfeeding... OH cant take over and Im getting more exhausted by the day!! Ooh the joys. But she's worth it....!! 

Hope everyones doing goooood! x x x x x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Had a text from Kelly:

"Just 2 let u no getting pains every 6 mins or so but still think they r braxton hicks. Got really bad pressure down below. Lost a huge chunk of plug earlier and still losing it. Just been 2 asda just got back in n gonna try and get sum sleep"


:hugs: Thinking of you Kelly - not long now, hopefully!!
xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Heya Maya!
Yeah, Noah arrvied yesterday morning! so only just become a mummy hehe!
Glad Laya Faye is doing well hun! brilliant that she has taken to the breast for you too and the upmost respect to you for doing it, it didn't feel right for me!
Hope you get some sleep sometime soon! ive been up since 10.30am this morning and probably will be up for a fair few more hours yet until daddy has re-charged his batteries!!

xxxxxxxxxx

OHH and i hope these pains come to something for you Kelly :hugs: c'mon little Thomas, time for you to make an appearance now!! xxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm loving breastfeeding, personally. I have been very fortunate though in that Alyssa has taken to it very well, so I've not had the trouble with pain and such that other moms have had.... still waiting for my milk to fully come in; I can feel my breasts changing a bit now, and Alyssa's fed like crazy today - so all seem to be good signs. Will confirm with the MW in the morning when she comes out.

Now, if only these stitches would stop being so sore... >.< Am rather proud of myself though - have only taken paracetemol twice today!


----------



## charlotteb24

Aww Anna i'm so pleased it is all going so well for you hun :hugs: its brilliant to hear!

My stitches smart a bit too to be honest, hopefully they will ease off as the bruising goes down. I can sympathise with that one! Did you tear pretty bad, hun? i have 2 degree tears something like 6 internal and 5 external stitches plus labial grazing which is more sore than the stitches! Sounds like you are doing brilliantly well! :D xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I have a 2nd degree tear - they didn't tell me how many stitches, but said it was in double digits LOL. MW had been joking with me that I might have had my epidural after all, as she thought initially that I had torn much worse, like 4th degree, and that a local wouldn't suffice. But I wasn't that bad after all :happydance: Also have a labial graze, but that isn't causing any bother, thankfully.

We're hoping to venture out somewhere with Alyssa today for the first time - just need to decide where :) Wonder how I will feel driving a car my daughter is in? Bet there will be zero chance of a speeding fine :rofl:

Am really pleased - got my first hour's sleep while Chris and Alyssa slept too!! I had been so nervous and worried I wouldn't hear her, but it was fine. :wohoo: I have to admit though that I keep looking over into the moses basket to check she's still moving and breathing :blush:


----------



## moo2

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had a good night?

Charlotte & Anna - OUCHY, OUCH, OUCH!!!! Hope the stitches heal up soon xxxxx

Enjoy your time out today with Alyssa Anna, I can't wait to take out LO out for their first stroll round the park :cloud9: Don't think that will be any time soon though....

Can't wait to hear how Kelly is getting on! It would be great news today to hear little Thomas has arrived :happydance:

Pookies did you get some sleep? Hope so :hugs:

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm loving breastfeeding, personally. I have been very fortunate though in that Alyssa has taken to it very well, so I've not had the trouble with pain and such that other moms have had.... still waiting for my milk to fully come in; I can feel my breasts changing a bit now, and Alyssa's fed like crazy today - so all seem to be good signs. Will confirm with the MW in the morning when she comes out.
> 
> Now, if only these stitches would stop being so sore... >.< Am rather proud of myself though - have only taken paracetemol twice today!

the breastfeeding is so rewarding ey! glad you've had no probs with it. i had a couple of days where they had cracked a bit and even started bleeding, but thankfully its all fine now! god its hard typing with one hand... layla in on the boob and i can feel the other one pouring out all in my dressing gown... eeeeek!!! x x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Well I'm still here :(

Decided to get some sleep with the pains last night as they weren't REALLY painful but were painful. Woke up a few times in the night with pains but nothing major.

Getting BH again so who knows whats happening Hopefully will be sometime today, goign to try and keep myself active 

Thanks for updating for me Anna xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning Girls :D 

Just a quicky... My internets being a bit rubbish at the moment :hissy: Thats why I couldn't update for you Kelly! Sorry hun :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well! Hopefully will be able to catch up properly later! xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Do't worry about it Sal hun, how you doing? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sharpy

Hi all - just popping on quickly to ctach up with all the births - congrats all - and to let you know that Baby Roisin arrived on 9th Feb (4 days late but on her original due date), at 2:56pm weighing 7lbs 8oz and I am totally and utterly smitten! Wasn't an easy labour and birth - 28 hours of horrendous contractions which never got any closer together followed by a horrendous pushing stage (with no pain relief as I had no energy to use the gas and air) as I was so exhausted, and a pretty hard birth (4th degree tear)! I was taken straight to surgery after a quick cuddle and I didn't get back to her til nearly 9pm! But it was all worth it!

Had issues with breastfeeding, mostly because I was so mentally and physically exhausted after the birth, and also because Roisin has slight tongue tie which made it quite painful. She is on formula - but I am expressing 60mls a day - which relieves some oft he guilt I feel at failing to breastfeed!

I just lvoe her so much!

Congrats to all the Feb mummies and good luck to those still to pop!

xxxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi all, forgive any spelling mistakws, im still in hosp on a silly tv/computer thing. Plesed 2 announce that after around 20 hrs of labour i finally gave birth to dylan john aitken by emergency c section as he was just 2 big at9 pound 6! will update properly wen home


----------



## krissie1234uk

on wednesday! forgot to mention


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congrats Krissie!!


----------



## moo2

:hissy: It's sooooooooooo quiet on here nowadays.........

All the Feb mummies are going and leaving me all alone :cry:

Is there anyone about today?

Sounds like Sparkswillfly's LO is on its way :happydance:

How about you Kelly? I'm hoping there has been progress for you :hugs:

Pookies where are you?

Good luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm here! :)

I've been around lots, just lurking really - much of my time online has been during the night while I'm feeding or snuggling Alyssa. You're not alone, promise! :hugs:


----------



## moo2

AnnaBanana9 said:


> I'm here! :)
> 
> I've been around lots, just lurking really - much of my time online has been during the night while I'm feeding or snuggling Alyssa. You're not alone, promise! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oooh thanks Anna! I don't feel as lonely now xxxxxxxxxxx

Give Alyssa a big snuggle from me! 

Just off to the supermarket now, I'll check back in later and see if there's any more action..........

Have a great day xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

No Im still bloody here :cry: :cry:

Was up through the nigth afew times with pains but nothing major again :( Didnt wake up till 8.40 though! :shock: 

I have tried phoning the midwife and I am going to see if she can come out and check me as I have had these pains near enough constantly since Thurday and nothing seems to be happening. Hopefully she will get back to me. Will let you know if I can xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Keep us posted sweetie - hope the MW can come out!
xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Midwife phoned me back and said that I am in slow labour and to try and take things easy. She said to have a bath and take some tablets and just potter about all day. I told her I ma having the pains constantly now but not regular and she thinks he will be here by the end of the weekend, but Im not so sure :(

Just having dinner then going to have a bath and curl up on the sofa with the duvet and watch a film. Got my TENS machine on to help with the pain a little. Still not timing them until I know they are getting stronger. I just hope its over soon coz Im not sure how much more I can take. Im exhausted :cry:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Fingers crossed the pottering about does the trick! Enjoy the film sweetie and keep us posted!
:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## moo2

Back from the supermarket, managed to drop my change all over the floor, bent down to pick it up then nearly fell over trying to get back up again! :dohh: DH has now banned me from going out on my own - could be a very long week or so!

Kelly hope there has been some progress, you're doing such a good job of keeping Thomas safe & warm he doesn't want to come out... :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

*IF ANY ONE NEW NEEDS ADDING TO THE LIST SEND ME A QUICK PM AND I'LL GET IT CHANGED ASAP *

1st Feb - ashjenx2k8's little pink bundle is here :pink: Charlie-Nicole - BORN 8TH FEBRUARY 2009 (DETAILS TO FOLLOW)
1st Feb - sophmatt's little yellow bundle is due :?:

2nd Feb - Katew's little pink bundle is here :pink: Emilia Grace W - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lb 14oz
2nd Feb - traceydixon's little blue bundle is here :blue: Samuel Chamberlain - BORN 21ST JANUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 8oz
2nd Feb - Neecee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Kai Alexander Hamilton - BORN 26TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 9oz
2nd Feb - Mummy2bee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Max William - BORN 29TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 9oz

3rd Feb - melbo's little pink bundle is here :pink: Lylah Tilly Dawn - BORN 25TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 3oz
3rd Feb - sarahmum2be's little pink bundle is due :pink: Lily Grace
3rd Feb - insomnimama's little blue bundle is here :blue: Mateo - BORN 3RD FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 6oz
3rd Feb - Meels-Spot's little blue bundle is here :blue: Seth Francis - BORN 28TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 9oz

4th Feb - danni2609's little pink bundle is here :pink: Isabelle Amelia Rose Docherty - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 11oz
4th Feb - harveysmum's little pink bundle is here :pink: Maia Rose Smith - BORN 14TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lb 5oz
4th Feb - firstbabe's little pink bundle is here :pink: Lillian Camille - BORN 23RD JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lb 10oz

5th Feb - paula85's little pink bundle is here :pink: Rosie Eve Gamble - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 9lbs 2oz
5th Feb - louise1302's little blue bundle is here :blue: Archie - BORN 17TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lb 2oz
5th Feb - Sharpy's little pink bundle is here :pink: Roisin - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY weighing 7lb 8oz
5th Feb - Poppeteer's little pink bundle is here :pink: Halle - BORN 22ND JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 12oz
5th Feb - maddiwatts19's little blue bundle is here :blue: Riley - BORN 5TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 2oz

6th Feb - sammie18's little pink bundle is here :pink: Allison - BORN 2ND FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 15oz
6th Feb - Fossey's little pink bundle is here :pink: Larissa - BORN 14TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 4oz
6th Feb - claire1978's little blue bundle is here :blue: Jayden - BORN 17TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lb 14oz

8th Feb - krissie1234uk's little blue bundle is here :blue: Dylan John Aitken - BORN 18TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 9lb 6oz
8th Feb - becky1978's little blue bundle here :blue: Archie Peter - BORN 18TH DECEMBER 2008 weighing 4lbs

9th Feb - lauriech's little blue bundle is here :blue: Deri Ieuan Nowell - BORN 13TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 13oz
9th Feb - Lois's little yellow bundle is due :?:

10th Feb - Plumfairy's little pink bundle is here :pink: Layla Faye - BORN 13TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 8oz
10th Feb - heather91's little pink bundle is here :pink: Tiffany Susan Snedker - BORN 12TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lb 3oz

11th Feb - MUMOF4's little pink bundle is here :pink: Evie Grace Lee - BORN 31ST DECEMEBR 2008 weighing 3lbs 12oz
11th Feb - ladyV84's little blue bundle is here :blue: Fraser Andrew Clarke - BORN 9TH FEBRUARY 2009
11th Feb - Frankie's little blue bundle is here :blue: Liam - BORN 11TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lb 9oz

12th Feb - VicLl's little blue bundle is here :blue: Baby Tate - BORN 25th FEBRUARY 2009 details to follow
12th Feb - sophie7286's little blue bundle is due :blue:

13th Feb - daddy to be's little blue bundle is here :blue: Liam Paul - BORN 2ND FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 5lbs 6oz
13th Feb - izzy29's little pink bundle is here :pink: Lucia - BORN 17TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 10lb 13 oz
13th Feb - lollydawn's little pink bundle is due :pink:
13th Feb - Vivanco's little blue bundle is here :blue: Samuel Patrick - BORN 7TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 5lbs 8oz

14th Feb - Jasmine1's little blue bundle is here :blue: Finlay Max - BORN 21ST FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 9lb 81/2oz
14th Feb - happy&healthy's little pink bundle is here :pink: Ada - BORN 12TH FEBRUARY 2009
14th Feb - charlotteb24's little blue bundle is here :blue: Noah Oliver Isaac Bolton - BORN 18TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 13oz

15th Feb - Hevz's little pink bundle is here :pink: Erin Rebecca Osmon - BORN 27TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 9oz
15th Feb - Goddess25's little yellow bundle is due :?:
15th Feb - pennysbored's little pink bundle is here :pink: Betty Margaret - BORN 26TH DECEMBER 2008 weighing 4lbs 7oz

16th Feb - Angelface's little pink bundle is here :pink: Leila Rose BORN 15TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 9oz
16th Feb - sophie c's little pink bundle is here :pink: Alys Mae Hughes - BORN 18TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 2oz
16th Feb - baby#4due2/16's little blue bundle is here :blue: Bradyn - BORN 13TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 5oz
16th Feb - bott04's little yellow bundle is due :?:

17th Feb - claire roach's little pink bundle is here :pink: Rosie Lylah - BORN 1ST FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 2oz
17th Feb - dippy dee's little blue bundle is here :blue: Harley - BORN 8TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 8lbs 1oz
17th Feb - sandy28's little blue bundle is here :blue: David - BORN 28TH JANUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 10oz

18th Feb - 1st time mom's little yellow bundle is due :?:
18th Feb - Kat26's little yellow bundle is due :?:
18th Feb - nkbapbt's little blue bundle is here :blue: Lakai Hamilton Kraft - BORN 2ND NOVEMBER 2008 weighing 1.63lbs
18th Feb - xBabyLove's little pink bundle is due :pink:

19th Feb - Momma2Violet's little pink bundle is due :pink: Violet Mae
19th Feb - caitlinsmummy's little blue bundle is here :blue: Thomas Matthew Hughes - BORN 22ND FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lb 6oz
19th Feb - niknaknat's little blue bundle is here :blue: Corey Devon Lowis - BORN 20TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 9lbs 1oz
20th Feb - trishk's little yellow bundle is due :?:
20th Feb - Gwizz's little blue bundle is due :blue:
20th Feb - beckybumpbaby's little blue bundle is here :blue: Max - BORN 24TH FEBRUARY 2009 

21st Feb - AnnaBanana9's little pink bundle is here :pink: Alyssa Jean - BORN 15TH FEBRUARY weighing 8lbs 5.5oz
21st Feb - Deeper Blue's little yellow bundle is due :?:
21st Feb - Mommy09_JCT's little yellow bundle is due :?:

22nd Feb - enigma's little blue bundle is here :blue: Tyler Jake Smith - BORN 12th FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 4oz
22nd Feb - rojakhan's little yellow bundle is due :?:
22nd Feb - sparkswillfly's little pink bundle is here :pink: Meadow Rose - BORN 24th FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 9oz 
22nd Feb - fernie3's little pink bundle is here :pink: Bethan Marie - BORN 7TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 6lbs 12oz
22nd Feb - xxxjayxxx's little bundle is here :blue: Owen Walker - BORN 13TH FEBRUARY 2009
22nd Feb - lauzliddle's little blue bundle is here :blue: Alfie - BORN 10th FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 12oz

24th Feb - pookies24feb09's little pink bundle is due :pink: Evie Sarah Mae

25th Feb - ChloesMummy's little pink bundle is here :pink: Charlotte Grace - BORN 24TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 50z

26th Feb - kiara91's little blue bundle is due :blue:

27th Feb - mrs shine's little blue bundle is here :blue: Isaiah Colenzo Shine - BORN 27TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 7lbs 6oz
27th Feb - moo2's little yellow bundle is due :?:
27th Feb - WeooBeans's little blue bundle is due :blue:
27th Feb- x-danielle's little pink bundle is due :pink:

28th Feb - goofy's little blue bundle is here :blue: Baby Boy - BORN 26TH FEBRUARY 2009 weighing 9lbs 9oz
28th Feb - CeliaM's little blue bundle is due :blue:

So far.....

:?: TEAM YELLOW: 16
:pink: TEAM PINK: 30
:blue: TEAM BLUE: 33


https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg 
*Add February Mums Badge by copying and pasting this link into your signature (but remember to remove the *'s)...
* 

[*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69807-february-mums.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/februaryclub1.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## pookies24feb09

Afternoon ladies :D 

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Kelly, I really hope Thomas gets a wriggle on hun :hugs: 

Anna, how are you and little Alyssa doing? Well I hope :hugs: 

Charlotte, how are you misses? Is Noah settling in? :hugs: 

Moo, I'm still here :hissy: :D Now that Kelly is in slow labour it's just me and you :'( Not much longer for either of us now though :happydance: How are you? :hugs: 

Maya, hope you and Layla are getting along well and you're both doing well :hugs: 

Congratulations to the new Feb Mummies :D Hope you and LO's are well :hugs: 

Sorry if I've missed anyone... I've tried to catch up, but my brain feels pretty fried at the moment lol! 

I've still not had a single sign of LO wanting to come out any time soon :hissy: Although she dropped a LOT more yesterday and the mw said she wouldnt do that much before labour kicks in, so FX Evie doesn't keep me hanging on!

Anyone doing anything exciting today? 

Lots of love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## moo2

Hi Pookies :hugs:

I'm fine thanks, pretty much as you've said - no signs of LO arriving yet. 

My DH is at the footie at the moment so he's happy for me to pop any time after he gets back but he really didn't want to miss this match! So I'm happy for our LO to make a bid for freedom any time now.... How considerate our little bean is to daddy's football teams fixtures! 

I spotted you'd re-posted the Feb mummies list, are you going to be updating it until little Evie arrives? Guess Laurie has got her hands full now with little Deri... Hope they are both doing really well.... 

Nothing exciting planned for the rest of the day... My BIL is up for the weekend from Somerset so I think he may pop over with my MIL later. She is very ill at the moment, she wants our LO to arrive as soon as possible as she doesn't think she'll be around very long to see them. Its making this very happy time a very sad one too :cry:

Hope you have good day and your MW is right about Evie arriving soon after dropping xxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Oh Moo, I'm sorry to hear about your MIL :hugs: It really is bittersweet... Hopefully your LO wont hang on much longer and will get to spend some quality time with her...

Your bean is very considerate lol! Mike is getting more impatient than me now I think! We're heading over to his parents tonight for curry (again) in a bid to get Evie out! I'm quite happy to let her come when she wants but Mike has other ideas lol! 

Laurie asked me to update the list and I finally got round to sorting it... There are lots of Feb Mummies lol! She said she's been having some sleepless nights! I hope they're both getting on ok :D 

I'm going to put Evie's moses basket bedding on now I think :D I keep looking at her cot and thinking that in about 2 weeks at most she'll be in there :cloud9: Can't wait :headspin: Do you have anything left to get ready for LO?

Hope you have a good day too hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Moo, I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL :hugs:

Sal, I had no signs whatsoever of going into labour - Alyssa hadn't even started to engage - then the contractions started all of a sudden at about 11pm on Valentine's and by 5:56pm the next day, we had our Peanut. So little Evie may well catch you by surprise :hugs:

MW came out today; Alyssa's jaundice almost gone, and she now weighs 7lb 13oz (birth weight 8lb 5.5oz). MW very happy with this, as she says it's a loss of less than 10% of her birth weight :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

When ever Evie decides to show up, I hope its a relatively easy labour like yours Anna! 

Glad to hear that Alyssa's jaundice is is almost gone and that the midwife thinks she's doing well :happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

Still here :cry:

Been having pains every 10 minutes ALL day :( Im knackered and nothing is helping :(

I have taken 2 of my tablets for my SPD which helped take the edge of the pains a bit but thats it. Can still feel them and they arent getting any closer.

Had a bath like MW said but it didnt do anything :(

Phoned the MLU to see if I could go in and be examined to monitor and see if these actually are contractions and she told me I would have to get in touch with my midwife and get her out because I am having a home birth. But I don't want to phone her and ask her to come out and examine me espeically as I am probably not even in proper labour as she lives miles away. 1 lives in middleton in teesdale and the other in richmond! So its not fair to ask them to travel all the way here and back home again.

I really just don't know what to do :( I debating whether or not to say I want to go to hospital for the birth just so I can go in and be checked over and at least know what the hell is going on with my body! :cry: :cry: Sorry to moan I am exhausted and fed up now and dont know what to do all I can do is cry :(


----------



## pookies24feb09

Huge :hugs: Kelly! I'm sure if you call either of your mw's they wont mind coming out to examine you! It's obvious that something is going on so it wouldn't be a wasted journey hun! They've probably been called out for a lot less! I hope everything kicks off for you REALLY soon hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening everyone! :hugs:

Sal & Moo - still hanging on in there? I didn't really have many signs that Noah was on his way either, few tightenings and a tiny plug loss about a week before. All i did when the contractions started was get up and go to the toilet and bang they hit me like a sack of spuds! I bet at least one of you just randomly goes into labour with no warning signs! Hope you are both keeping well! xxxxxxxx 

Kelly - Hun, if it gets really bad then call out the MW, they are paid to come out to any of their patients and they get paid lots more money for being on call so they can't grumble!! If you are really worried and upset and exhausted its not going to do you any good :( I know what latent labour was like i had 24 hours of it before Noah decided to get a shift on :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Anna - So glad your little princess is doing really well! its brilliant to hear! :hugs:

well we have had a trialing 24 hours with Noah, last night was horrible for us all! He was REALLY hungry so we fed him when he wanted it and tried to burp him with little sucess, of course eventually his little tummy got very sore and winding him just wasn't working so he just cried and cried and wouldn't settle and was like it until about 11am this morning when the MW turned up. She showed us a brilliant technique to wind him and hes been a lot better since *touch wood*!

All my love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Update 1
Well midwifes been out and examined me. She said cervix is a lot softer and more favourable whatever that means. She said I am now 3cm but not in 'established labour'. Shes told me to have a bath, get some food etc into me as my keytones are low which is probably why I am feeling like this. She is going to phone me in the morning and see how I am unless something happens in the night.

I feel much more positive knowing whats going on now. At least I have gone from 2cm on Thursday to 3 cm today, its better than nothing. She also said that baby's dropped more too and she thinks if I go the loo for number 2 (TMI) then he may just drop a bit more lol. I have never been constipated in my life and now I am bloody am! Typical!!

She also thinks that my SPD may be making the pain worse.

Update 2 - 02.45am

Forgot to mention in update 1 that I had 'keytones' in my urine and she told me to try and eat as I need to keep my energy up.

It's 2.45am I woke up with pains at 12.30 and went back to sleep about 12.50 woke up again at 2am and asked Crhis to put TENS on, now bouncing on my ball and eating toast and drinking raspberry leaf tea.

Timing contractions with online contraction timer. Had contractiong at 2.37 that lasted 45 seconds and then had another at 2.43 that lasted 40 seconds so should be due another one pretty soon. When I have recorded 5 that are 5 minutes apart I will contact the hospital, wish me luck!! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Ooh Kelly, this sounds like it!
Good luck sweetie :hugs:
xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Update from Kelly, 4:50am:

"I'm in labour! MW's here 4-5cm dilated. Thomas is coming!"


Hooray sweetie! :wohoo: So excited for you!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

YAY!! Good luck Kelly!! c'mon little thomas! :hugs: wishing you a comfortable labour! won't be long now hun! xxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

I feel terrible :( I got the text too, but my phone isn't very loud so have juts got it as I've woken up :dohh: 

Really hope he's here by now! Good luck sweetie :hugs: 

*Come on Thomas!!!*

How is everyone else this morning? xxx


----------



## moo2

:happydance: :dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny::blue:

That's fantastic news Kelly!!!!!!!!!

Hope Thomas is already with you now......... 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## moo2

pookies24feb09 said:


> Oh Moo, I'm sorry to hear about your MIL :hugs: It really is bittersweet... Hopefully your LO wont hang on much longer and will get to spend some quality time with her...
> 
> Your bean is very considerate lol! Mike is getting more impatient than me now I think! We're heading over to his parents tonight for curry (again) in a bid to get Evie out! I'm quite happy to let her come when she wants but Mike has other ideas lol!
> 
> Laurie asked me to update the list and I finally got round to sorting it... There are lots of Feb Mummies lol! She said she's been having some sleepless nights! I hope they're both getting on ok :D
> 
> I'm going to put Evie's moses basket bedding on now I think :D I keep looking at her cot and thinking that in about 2 weeks at most she'll be in there :cloud9: Can't wait :headspin: Do you have anything left to get ready for LO?
> 
> Hope you have a good day too hun :hugs: xxxx

Morning Pookies, 

Sorry I didn't get chance to reply yesterday...

Hope you had a good nights sleep? Curry sounds fab... I said to DH last night that if our LO hasn't arrived by due date on Friday we're having a red hot curry for dinner that night
! 
I think I've got all the main things ready but I keep having mini panics that I've overlooked something important! :dohh:

I'm hoping to BF so I haven't bought any formula... Not sure if thats a bad idea? Thought I could always send DH out if necessary....

Also I have an Amby Nest rather than a moses basket but now we have put it up I realise it's not very portable so I think we may need a moses basket as well for downstairs...........???

Starting to feel a bit nervous....

Have a great day xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moo2

charlotteb24 said:


> Evening everyone! :hugs:
> 
> Sal & Moo - still hanging on in there? I didn't really have many signs that Noah was on his way either, few tightenings and a tiny plug loss about a week before. All i did when the contractions started was get up and go to the toilet and bang they hit me like a sack of spuds! I bet at least one of you just randomly goes into labour with no warning signs! Hope you are both keeping well! xxxxxxxx
> 
> well we have had a trialing 24 hours with Noah, last night was horrible for us all! He was REALLY hungry so we fed him when he wanted it and tried to burp him with little sucess, of course eventually his little tummy got very sore and winding him just wasn't working so he just cried and cried and wouldn't settle and was like it until about 11am this morning when the MW turned up. She showed us a brilliant technique to wind him and hes been a lot better since *touch wood*!
> 
> All my love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks Charlotte, that gives me some hope! Think this week I'll be constantly looking for signs :blush:

Sorry to hear its been a rough 24hrs with Noah, hope today's better for you all :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

C'mon Thomas!!! Your :crib: is waiting. :hugs:

Hope you are all well. I am trying to figure out the new juggling act between time for Insomnibaby, Insomnikid, Insomnipapa and me. I have to say though it's much less stressful than trying to figure out the same balance between the latter three and work. I have no idea what I will do when it's time to go back. :cry:
 
I'm loving mat leave. I don't even mind doing the housework any more. :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya Girlies - Cummon Thomas!!

Getting a bit disheartened now ... i know im only overdue by two days but everything else with this pregnancy has been nearly perfect - no stretch marks or morning sickness ... i knew it wouldnt be all plain sailing - telling myself now its just a bad bout of trapped wind :rofl: one big fart and ill be a size 10 again!

Anyone else overdue?

Hope all is well today with you ladies .....

:hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Good luck Kelly! Hope Thomas is here! Gwizz I was 3 days over... Could be soon hun.. Fingers crossed x x x


----------



## louise1302

hope all you febby mums are feeling good

gwizz i went 12 days overdue i was thinking i was having an imaginary baby...it will be worth it though

charlotte...whats this winding technique im having loads of troublke getting Archies wind up he yells from 7pm til midnight every night with bellyache...please tell lol

Archie is doing well hes 5 days old and has gained 6oz and is now 8lb 8oz little fatty

xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

hello all you yummy mummies and mummies to be :hugs:

Sal how are you sweetie?

Congrats kelly, i just had a text thomas mathew hughes has arrived :hug::happydance: congrats xx

charlotte come on please tell on the winding technique harley is terrible xx
maya how are you?
:hug: to everyone else
we're fine, harley is bf lovely but loosing weight so he is on 3 hourly feeds, miss you all i promise to come on more xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

UPDATE:

"Thomas Matthew Hughes 12:17pm 22nd Feb. 7lb 6oz. Both doin well but in a lot of pain."


CONGRATULATIONS KELLY!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations Kelly! Got to be me next.....


----------



## heather91

Awww ace. Congrats to Kelly :happydance: x


----------



## Plumfairy

Congrats Kelly! Welcome baby Thomas! x x x x x


----------



## moo2

:happydance: Congratulations Kelly! Can't wait to see the pics... :happydance:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Kelly :D So glad your little man is finally here :happydance: xxx

I'm going to try a proper catch up in the morning. My internet is being really rubbish the past few days... Even tried our o2 usb and thats being a bit iffy :dohh: 

I hope everyone is well!

Lots of love and hugs to you all ladies :hugs: xxxx


----------



## moo2

Good Morning ladies,

Just seen the pics of little Thomas and he's adorable. You make a lovely family Kelly.

Hows things today Pookies? Any signs of LO turning up tomorrow?

Big :hugs: to Donna, Anna & Maya and all the other Feb mummies who already have their LO's. Glad to hear you are all getting on so well.

No signs for me yet and my DH has said I'm not allowed out on my own now so this could be a very dull time! Think I'll go and have a bath to help pass the time but I'm finding it tricky to get out of it now :dohh:

Have a great day everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Thank you :)

Im on :cloud9: at the moment :d He is such a brilliant baby! He hardly cries at all and we even have to wake him for feeds!! Total opposite to Caitlin haha.

He had a bottle at 10.30pm and slept till 4.30pm and had another bottle then and then slept till 9 and had another bottle :)

Hes asleep in his bouncer at the minute :) Midwifes just been out and checked how we're doing. She said that we did so well yesterday :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Kelly, Thomas is GORGEOUS! 

Sal and moo, hang in there sweeties; can't be long for you both now :hugs:


----------



## izzy29

My little pink bundle, Lucia was born on 17th feb, weighing 10lbs 13oz by section


----------



## Plumfairy

congrats izzy. what a whopper! :D well done x x x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations izzy! :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations Izzy, what a great weight!! :D x


----------



## moo2

Corr, well done Izzy! Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Izzy :hugs: xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening everyone!

how are you all doing?

Kelly - HUGE congraulations on the birth of Thomas, i hope you are all still doing brilliantly and that the pain has subsided a bit for you! :hugs:

Donna - The MW showed Simon and I an awesome technique which at the moment is working brilliantly for Noah. Sit him up staight on your knee. Support his head with one hand as you would do normally and put the other hand round the front (looks like you are strangling the poor little scruff pot but obviously, you're not!!) Then sit him up bolt upright and just hold him there. It tends to draw the wind into his nappy or out through his mouth. Can take a couple of minutes but it really does work for us! :)

Anna and Maya - How are the 2 little girlies? hope you are all well :hugs:

Sal and Moo - still eating the pineapple? Really hope it happens for you both soon! i dread to think what Sal will be seeing next haha winking pineapples, dancing cups of RLT and singing birthing balls! :hugs: hope you are both well.

We are doing well this end, Noah had his heel prick done today which was an experience, so glad daddy was holding him as i don't think i could have done it! god only knows what i will be like when he has to have his jabs done!! 

Love to you all :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moo2

Thanks Charlotte, I'm fine... I thought something might be happening last night but still here and feeling back to normal :dohh:
Glad to hear things are going so well with Noah. My niece is a nursery nurse & specialises in the young babies. She uses an unusual winding technique, she holds the baby on her knee, one hand supporting chin, other supporting back. Then she slowly moves the babies abdomen/head in a gentle circular motion... Hope that makes sense? Anyway she swears by it and she has to wind a lot of babies!


----------



## moo2

*

Happy due date Pookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Its time to arrive now baby..........
*​


----------



## pookies24feb09

Morning lovelies :D 

I've been a bad Feb Mummy the past few days. My internet connection hasn't helped much... neither have the hormones, but both seem a little more settled today *touches wood*

Moo, I know what you mean about the little panics... I keep thinking there MUST be something I've forgotten about... But then I can't for the life of me think what it might be :dohh: The Amby Nests look really good! I was looking at something similar for Evie, but we got the moses basket bought for us! Thanks for the DD message :hugs: Hope you're good today! How are you feeling? xx

Anna, how are you an Alyssa? :hugs: xx

Kelly, Thomas sounds like a really good baby! Hopefully the other Feb babies will follow suit and will be good too! How are you both? :hugs: xx

Donna, been missing you mrs! Hope you and Harley are good :hugs: xx

Maya, I hope you and Layla are doing well hun :hugs: xx

Charlotte, I've given up on those winking pineapples :rofl: got a bit too much and didn't bloody work anyways :dohh: How are you and Noah? I'm dreading Evie having to have her jabs and her heel prick. I remember watching my brother have it done when he was born and my mother was in tears :( You MUST share the winding technique... Winding is one of the things I'm worried about...Always afraid of not getting it all up and baby getting a sore tummy >.< Hope you're both good hun :hugs: xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Lots of love and hugs to all the Feb mums :hugs: 

Can't believe it's my due date today... It's gone so bloody fast! I'm getting a little impatient now though >.< I think I'm going to ask the mw to see if I'm favourable for a sweep later... If I'm feeling brave enough lol! What's everyone else up to today? xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*Happy due date to you,
Happy due date to you,
Happy due date dear Sally,
Happy due date to you!

  

Come on out, little Evie!!

xxx*​


----------



## moo2

Good Morning Pookies, :hugs:

For the first time last night I thought something might be happening!

I had been bouncing on my ball for a while and started to feel really achey so I went to bed at about 10ish. I was really tired but I couldn't drop off as I was getting really strong BH's and period pains quite low down. It was enough to keep me awake for a few hours but I eventually fell asleep and there has been nothing since... :cry:

I have realised what I've forgotten and now I'm panicing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
As advised I was leaving it until week 38 to sort out my nursing bras.... Which I have realised today I didn't do :dohh: So I have no nursing bras and I could go any time. Problem is I need a difficult size and I can't seem to buy them off the shelf so I'm going to have to order them today off the internet which means if things happen soon my LO will be here before the bras :blush: 

Good luck with the MW... Have a good day xxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

​Happy due date to you
happy due date to you
happy due date dear sally
happy due date to youuuuu!!!

Come on evie!!! The february mummies and babies want to meet you now!! 

X x x​


----------



## Gwizz

Happy Due Date Pookies and Congrats to Izzy and Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:

Getting close to march now girlies ... the ones that are left of us feb mummies might have to ask to be inducted as a March mummy!!!

Tried Curries, orgasms, walking, best knickers, pineapple - nowt's working!!!! - house is extra clean though


----------



## pookies24feb09

Best knickers? I've not heard that one lol... Might have to give it a go! Nipple stimulation seems to be the only thing that kind of works, but as soon as I get any signs of something happening I get panicky and stop :dohh: I keep thinking I'm going to hurt the baby or something :blush: 

Moo, I hope you get the nursing bras sorted before LO arrives! Hope you have a good day too hun :hugs: xx

I'm in a really really good mood today! I havent felt this cheery in a while... Feeling a bit sick today too, but I'm going to go make some pancakes soon :D Pancake day is awesome :D


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy due date Sal hun :hugs: Come one Evie we all want to meet you!!


----------



## Gwizz

pookies24feb09 said:


> Best knickers? I've not heard that one lol... Might have to give it a go!

Yeah I thought if I put my best on they might get ruined by waters and plug!!! - Sods law and all that :rofl:

xxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Anythings worth a go lol... I've got maternity mats for my bed because we have a memory foam mattress and I've taken them off because nothings happened. Now they're off though maybe my waters will go... I think thats more wishful thinking though to be honest lol! xx

I don't think Evie is listening Kel! She's just too comfy lol... Shes changed positions in there though... her bum sticks right up now instead of her being off to the side... I wonder if she's getting ready to come out soon? I hope so :D How are you and Thomas hun? xx


----------



## moo2

:friends: Where are have all my friends gone?????????

Hope there is some full on baby action tonight for all of us still waiting :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Hmmm... theres no action here Moo, although all I've done today is walk everywhere. Managed to trudge up a mountain with the dogs in the dark! I've FINALLY had some niggles, but nothing to write home about! I keep having a really weird feeling that Mikes not going back to work though... Watch this space lol! 

Any action from anyone else? xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

sal im not happy about u trudging up mountains in the dark at 40weeks pregnant!!! tut tut naughty lady!! x x x


----------



## heather91

Don't worry girls, your babies will be here soon. Enjoy your last week or so of sleep, I urge you! :rofl: xx


----------



## moo2

Good Morning everyone.....

Hope all is well if there are any Feb mummies lurking today.........

I agree with Maya, not sure about the 40wk/mountain/dark/dog combo is a good thing Sal! But maybe it has done the trick??? Let me know I might give it a bash... Having said that there are not too many mountains in Brum! :rofl: :rofl:There are a couple of steep hills about 10 miles away if I got desperate.

Any signs for you today Gwizz?

Have a great day ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: Well girls it didn't do the trick... It's only a little mountain I promise and I had Mike with me :D 

I'm so tempted to give pineapple another try at the moment even though I'd have to eat stupid amounts of it for it to work! 

How are you doing Maya? :hugs: 

Moo anything happening your end? :hugs: 

Gwizz are you still here too? I hope not :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is good :D I'm still in a really good mood and am feeling very energetic :D Just going to finish doing my hair then get a wiggle on and get walking :D

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Morning Feb Mums !!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah im still here .......... ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I need a mountain - walking to co-op wont have the same effect :rofl: although i might have to buy their whole stock of pineapple in a bit.

Just done some gardening but just got covered in scratches and also :sex: last night, had a hot curry night before - now getting very disheartedned and fed up as im running out of options - really dont want to be induced :(

Only a handful of us left now ....


----------



## pookies24feb09

:sex: is doing nothing for me either... :dohh: I was so tempted to buy a pineapple earlier, but thought sod it... She's not going to budge! My aunty was telling me that castor oil definitely worked with her when she was late on her two, but I don't think I'm desperate enough to resort to that yet! 

It has to be your turn next Gwizz! 
xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Just thought I'd pop in with some good news- Insomnibaby is finally above his birth weight- he was born at 3.50 (7lbs 6oz) and is now 3.61 (7lbs 15 oz). So I am officially allowed to stop worrying. :happydance: 

How is everybody?


----------



## pookies24feb09

Yay :happydance: Thats great news Insomnimama :hugs:

It's getting really quiet on the thread now that everyones having their babies... Only a handful of us are left :cry: 

How are you? xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

That's fantastic news, Insomnimama! :happydance:

Oh girls, I hope it's not much longer for any of you -- I'm missing you all and thinking of you all the time! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls how are you all? 
Sal i hope lo gets a wriggle on soon i can't wait to see her:hug:.
Anna how are you sweetie how is lo she is beautiful.:hugs:
Maya how did the keeping your little angel up do? I hope you managed to get some sleep :hug:
Insomnimama :happydance: i'm glad insomnibaby has put weight on i know what a worry it can be :hugs:
To all you lovely mommies to be i hope something happens for you all soon :hugs: xx

:hissy: i have loads of pics of harley on my pc but for some reason i can't load them on here :dohh: strange i can send them on msn but not on here :dohh:
love to you all xx :hug:


----------



## moo2

Hi Donna :hugs: Good to hear from you, give Harley a big hug for me.

That's great news about insomnibaby! You're obviously doing a great job insomnimama :cloud9:

Missing you too Anna :hugs:

Can't believe all your efforts are going without reward Pookies & Gwizz :hissy: I've bought myself some clary sage oil which I'm going to start putting in my bath from tomorrow...

Sorry to hear your struggling with sleep Maya... One of the joys of motherhood I'm not looking forward to! Hope it gets better soon xxxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Evening!
wow i can't believe Noah is a week old today! where has that gone?! went and got him registered today so he is offically a fully fledged member of society and citizen of Gloucester (poor kid, i wish he was born in Cheltenham, not that i'm being a snob or anything!! LOL!)

Sal - You been walking up mountains?! my friend who lives in Caerphilly took me up what she classed as a "small" mountain as she lives on mountain road and i can tell you now, i would NEVER have climbed that at 40 weeks pregnant! hahaha!! her dog loved it though, he climbed it twice over as he kept coming back to round us up! 

Moo - good luck with finding a mountain range in the midlands lmao! if you find one, let me know! haha! we have the malverns not too far from us but rather you than me hun! dn't think my sitiches would withstand a mountain climb!

Tell you both - its just going to spontaniously happen, you will wake up and need the loo and all of a sudden bam! bring on the contractions! i gaurantee it! won't be long, Noahs bum went vertically up like your describing Sal a few days before he started causing me contractions! :hugs:

Kelly - I cant get over how good little Thomas is being for you! i hope it continues!

Maya and Anna - Hope you are both well and those little ladies are keeping you nice and busy! 

To the rest of you - I hope you are all well! I am sorry i haven't been keeping up with the posts much recently, there seems to be SO much to do in between Noah's feeds at the moment! it will slow down a bit though when i have caught up with the housework! 24 hours of latent labour and all the housework went out of the window LOL!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## moo2

OOOOOOUUUUUUCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
Stiches + Mountain Walking = NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :shock:

I'd like to get this baby moving but not enough to get out to the Malverns, maybe next week if nothings happened...

Happy one week birthday Noah :cake:

Great to see you on here Charlotte, like all the new mummies you must be so busy. Hope its going well xxxxxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Hahaha can you imagine?! 40 week pregnant lady and newly sewn up mum go for an expodition round the malvern hills... eeekk! it would be like a ticking time bomb one of us would explode and i'm not sure which! :rofl:

Pretty busy! but its really worth the broken sleep and the busy lifestyle, i hated all the waiting around, i would much rather be run off my feet, i'm such an impatient person when it comes down to it!

Enjoy your last few days of pregnancy though if you can, i never thought i would say this, but sometimes i miss being pregnant, i miss feeling the baby kick. Sounds sad, but i am quite upset that Noah's umbilical cord will fall off in the next few days as that feels like the last part of me falling off him! haha, may sound silly but i'm afraid the hormones still haven't calmed down yet! 

Aww i miss it being so busy on here! i hope we all manage to keep in touch when we have all had our babies! we should start a post off in the parenting bit or something!


----------



## moo2

:cry: Charlotte you've got me going now....
I know exactly what you mean about missing being pregnant as its something I've being thinking about a lot recently. Even my DH has said a few times it will be difficult for me not to feel our baby moving around inside and being kept safe... These bloody hormones!

I agree about keeping in touch, I've loved chatting to the Feb mummies who have being going through the same experiences :friends:
Hope to see you over in the parenting forum soon... Its so quiet on this thread nowadays... Look - there's some tumbleweed!!!

Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

That's funny re: the cord. Insomnibaby's fell off at four days and at the end of the day the cord stump and clamp were sitting on our bureau. OH asked "why haven't you thrown this out?" [Silence]. "Well you're not planning on keeping it, are you?" "Ummm, of course, not, right..." It was hard to do though. :rofl: I did feel like I was throwing out the last tangible bit of our connection. And I am not one who romanticizes much about pregnancy- particularly the last week was really hard on me as I blew up like a balloon.


----------



## pinkmummy

Hey everyone :hiya: I feel soooo lost without all of you! :(

I feel awful not being able to pop on here as much ... but hey ho never mind :hugs:

Sal, Moo and Gwizz I really hope your LO's turn up soon :hugs:

Charlotte - I totally agree with you about enjoying being pregnant, but unfortunately for me in my last few days I was exhausted and swollen like a balloon, so I didnt enjoy it at all :(

Anna, Laurie, Maya, Charlotte and Insomnimama how are all the LO's doing?

Thomas has his heal prick tomorrow and his cord just dropped off this morning :cry: made me wanting to cry. I now know that he is independant even though he wasnt getting anything from the cord it was still a part of me on him.

Thomas is still really good with is sleeping and feeds. He had a bottle at about 11pm and had another at 4am and he always goes straight back to sleep too :cloud9: 

He is usually really good getting his wind up but he was in quite a bit of pain last night and screamed for an hour none stop :( Poor little thing, finally managed to settle him down, but at least his colic isn't as bad as Caitlins. She used to get it every night for about 2-3 none stop!!


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya ladies ... spent all day watching Channel 4 catchup and BBC iPlayer feeling extremely sorry for myself and eating biscuits (given up on pineapple!!) :( Backache is terrible and bath hasnt helped. Not many of us left now and I hope by sunday we all all done and delivered!!!!

Congrats on all the feb mummies, lovely to hear how LO's are doing :) I hope i'll be joining you soon :)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I am :cloud9: and :cry: all at the same time today -- Alyssa's cord stump fell off! The last little bit of me that was connected to her is gone; she's an independent little one now, in a manner of speaking. Brought me to tears!

We also registered Alyssa's birth now; she's a fully-fledged, official resident of Sunderland now :happydance:

AND I managed to find the "I'm the Big Sister" t-shirt for our niece today at Mothercare; I'm chuffed to bits as it's been sold out everywhere we've tried, including online. My parents can now bring both t-shirts to my sister's little girls when they leave here.

I'm so excited :wohoo: My parents arrive on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hope things happen for you soon Sal, moo and Gwizz! :hugs:

And I sure hope we all keep in touch; I don't know what I would have done without you girls! :friends:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Hey girls... feel like i havent been in here in ages!! 

just to say, Joy (mrs shine) had Isaiah Colenzo Shine at 03:16am weighing 7lbs 6oz! :happydance: x


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Anna I totally know what you mean.

These last 2 days the slightest thing has set me off :cry: then the next minute I am on :cloud9:

Sal Moo and Gwizz hope something is happening for you all :hugs: 

We all doing good, I've got up early with Thomas this morning and let daddy have a lie in ... hopefully he will do the same for me tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Vivanco

Hi ladies, i am so sorry i missed the births of so many Feb mummies!!! Congratulations!!! I have been a little down if i am honest but would rather not go into all that. 

Georgia had her 2nd Birthday on tuesday and her and Sam are now partners in crime!! Lol they spend most of the day lying on the livingroom floor on Sam's playmat just staring at each other!! Georgia is still the only person he smiles for, he just adores her! Sam is thriving, he was weighed on his due date and was 7 lbs 14 oz!! He is next due to be weighed on tuesday. Anyway hope you are all well, love to you all x


----------



## Gwizz

Morning Girlies ... weve had some movement thank god with the feb mums!! Congrats on all the new babies and all the other Feb babies ... 

Sending lots of cheerful big hugs to all you girls :hug: inc... caitlinsmummy, vivanco and anna xxxxxxxx


----------



## louise1302

sorry ive not been here much archie has been really poorly with a gastric bug, silly midwife said there was nothing wrong with him and he ended up dehydrated...hes still on the rehydrate drinks now as everytime i feed him milk hes sick, but hes definitely showing signs of improvement today hes yelling for a drink every half hour

congrats on all the new babies xx


----------



## moo2

Hello Feb Mummies :wave:

Soooooooooo.... Its my due date today....... No signs of movement... Not a sausage.... :hissy:

Booked in for a sweep next Friday so I've got a week to get things going by myself.

Really think I'm going to be a March mummy after all.....


----------



## pinkmummy

Happy due date Moo!!!! :hugs:

Hopefully LO will make an appearance soon xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Happy due date!! x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Happy due date moo! :hugs: Fingers crossed for you sweetie.


----------



## charlotteb24

Helloo!

Happy due date moo! :hugs: - thretening Noah with a sweep got things moving so lets hope your little bumpling is listening in good too hehe!

Aww eveyones cords are breaking off, i'm glad i'm not the only one who felt sad when it dropped off yesterday! I must say, gross though it is, i still have Noah's sat in a nappy sack by his changing mat as i really can't find it in me to throw it in the bin!! :( 
Had the HV round this afternoon and she whitnessed me change and feed him and agreed that he is a bit colicy and what i was doing with the drops and the anti-colic bottles was right as i was really worried i was doing it all wrong. Got VERY teary and upset yesterday to the point where my OH was scared to leave me alone tonight and go back to work! However i woke up a completely different person this morning :) 
One good thing is Noah was 8lb 13.5oz at birth and he was weighed today and he has put on 4oz! now weighs a hefty 9lb 1oz at 9 days old! great big chunker!!

I'm so glad to hear everyone is doing well. And i'm sorry to hear that people are still patiently waiting! Not seen any posts from Sal recently, hope she is ok?

Anyway :hugs: to you all! miss you lots lol! these babies have got it good haven't they? waited on hand foot and finger! but we wouldn't have it any other way :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moo2

Hello Ladies

Thank you very much for all the due date wishes :hugs:

Still nothing to report but I'm trying to keep my mind off it as much as poss.

Looks like there are still lots of Feb mums waiting for their LO's so at least I'm not on my own.... Looks like we will have to move over to the March mummies thread tomorrow.... :cry: 

Hope you got your lie on the morning Kelly?

Glad to hear Noah is doing so well Charlotte. We have bought an Amby Nest for our LO to sleep in, that's supposed to help with colic?

Hope Archie gets better soon Louise, poor little man :hugs:

Sorry you've been feeling down Vivanco, sending you loads of positive vibes. Sounds like Georgia & Sam are a real double act :friends: It's such great news Sam is doing so well after everything you went through...xxxx

Anna, Donna, Maya, Laurie.... If any of you are about.... Sending love & hugs to you and your LO's - Have a lovely weekend with you new families xxxxxx


----------



## moo2

Ok... So how's this going to work.... :shrug:

Today is officially the last day for any Feb mummies still waiting for their LO's to arrive to be a true, bonafide Feb Mummy.......

I have finally had to admit defeat and realise even if things were to start happening for me right now I would be vvvvvvvveeeeeeerrrryyyyyy unlikely to have my LO before midnight :dohh:

So.... Does today mark the end of the Feb Mummies thread??????

Do we need to see if the March mummies will take pity on us and take us under their wings???????

Can we post on both until the overcooked bundles arrive and hail the news in our spiritual Febuary home????? 

I've been thinking about this way too much :rofl::rofl::rofl:

*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​*


----------



## AnnaBanana9

You're all still Feb Mummies as far as I'm concerned! :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

I agree Anna! You're still a feb mummy moo! :) x x x


----------



## insomnimama

:gun:Nobody's allowed to go anywhere. :gun:

:rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

:rofl: 

Morning ladies :D Whats left of it anyways :dohh: 

How are you all today? I've been hiding for the last few days... Sulking because LO's STILL not here... Naughty little baby :rofl: 

Is everyone good today? xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Sal hope something happens for you soon hun

And to everyone else who's LO's haven't arrived yet!! xx


----------



## moo2

insomnimama said:


> :gun:Nobody's allowed to go anywhere. :gun:
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


OK.....


----------



## moo2

Hi Sal.... :hugs:

Hope you're having a good day?

I've been having a bit of a sulk today too :sulk:

WHERE ARE YOU BABIES???????? It's such a beautiful day to be born!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Moo, I said exactly the same thing...It's really nice out today! It would be awesome if LO was born today as its St Davids day and then my birthday is the 17th which is St Patricks day... Fingers crossed our naughty LO's don't keep us waiting much more :hugs: 

Kel, I think if she doesn't show up soon I'm gonna smoke the little bugger out :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> Kel, I think if she doesn't show up soon I'm gonna smoke the little bugger out :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Threatening them sometimes works!! My MW threatened Thomas coz she wanted him out before she went in for her op on Monday night. He took some notice and came on the Sunday :rofl:


----------



## pookies24feb09

I hope It bloody works lol! I've been losing bits of my plug today the bottom of tummy and groin feels a bit sore so who knows lol! I cant bloody wait for this sweep on Tuesday lol!


----------



## Gwizz

Afternoon Feb mummies and welcome to March lol!! Good luck on your sweep pookies and anyone else ive forgotton ... Once youve done with the smokin' can I have some?!!!

:hug:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

pookies24feb09 said:


> I hope It bloody works lol! I've been losing bits of my plug today the bottom of tummy and groin feels a bit sore so who knows lol! I cant bloody wait for this sweep on Tuesday lol!

Sounds positive hun!! :happydance:

With Caitlin I lost my plug then started with pains and had her 36 hours later :) You never know!!

Gwizz any signs for you hun?? xxx :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

caitlinsmummy said:


> Gwizz any signs for you hun?? xxx :hugs:

No :cry:


----------



## sparkswillfly

No more feb mummies then! whos left pookies gwizz and moo2?


----------



## louise1302

just a quick update on Archie...bug now seems to have cleared and hes back on his 3 oz every 4 hours little angel thet he is...he ended up spending a night in hospital just because he got so dehydrated and because he was so young...i had him and bradley sick at the same time was no fun...but thankfully the worst has passed and he managed not to lose any weight he was 8lb 2 born and is now at 12 days old a whopping 9lb exactly thats more than an ounce a day

gwizz and pookies i hope your los hurry up i was sooo stressed when i went overdue

hope all you other febby mums are enjoying your los 

xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Gwizz said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Gwizz any signs for you hun?? xxx :hugs:
> 
> No :cry:Click to expand...

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## pookies24feb09

Gwizz the wait must be awful for you! I'm only 5 days over (6 tomorrow...Grrrrr) and its bad for me... I REALLY hope it happens for you soon hun. Have you tried playing about with some acupressure points to see if it helps you any? I'm going to have a bash later I think :D

I've had bugger all happen now lol... I jinxed myself earlier I think! God... I've never wanted another bird to fiddle about with my bits so much in all my life :rofl: 

Louise, I'm glad Archie didn't manage to lose any weight! An ounce a day is pretty impressive! 

I hope everyone has enjoyed their evening so far :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Hello!
LMAO Sal! i bet you thought you would never say you wanted a lady to fiddle with your bits! haha! :rofl: Naughty little evie! Did you try crawling on your hands and knees?
Sending labour vibes to all of you who are overdue! to me, you are still Feb mummies and always will be!

I hope everyone is well and keeping/being kept busy! Noah's colic kept me up most of last night so i am shattered, then we had visitors all day plus my younger step son, Charlie over for the weekend so i have been busy busy! sounds awful but i was glad when they all left! i was so shattered! Just waiting for the sterilzer to cool for Noah's night feed bottles and then i will be hitting the sack for a few hours until the next feed! gah! he's so worth it though :)

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## moo2

sparkswillfly said:


> No more feb mummies then! whos left pookies gwizz and moo2?

:wave: Hi Sparks! How are things going with Meadow? Hope you are both doing well? Yep, I think the three of us are still waiting unless there las been any progress overnight? 

Sally you make me laugh :rofl: Hope something happens for you today so there's no fiddling required!

Are you still with us Gwizz? Hope not IYKWIM? :hugs:

So Ladies... This plug thingy.... Since last Thursday I've been getting a lot of watery discharge but on Saturday it started to have like a clear jelly in it it too. There has gradually been more of that and quite a lot this morning...? Is this just a different type of discharge or could it be part of my plug? I was expecting that to be coloured not white/clear?

Sending big love to all the Feb mummies who are already with their LO's :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Yeh I'm still here - ironic thats its a good outcome when you cant reply to a thread lol!!!

Cant help you with mucus Moo but the description sounds good :) Keep checking :lol: 

Hi all other Feb mums - little ones all coming on well from what I read .... excellent news :hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwizz

pookies24feb09 said:


> Gwizz the wait must be awful for you! I'm only 5 days over (6 tomorrow...Grrrrr) and its bad for me... I REALLY hope it happens for you soon hun. Have you tried playing about with some acupressure points to see if it helps you any? I'm going to have a bash later I think :D
> 
> I've had bugger all happen now lol... I jinxed myself earlier I think! God... I've never wanted another bird to fiddle about with my bits so much in all my life :rofl:


Yep you can say that again ...... No on the acupuncture thing - i will have a look at that today, i havent looked at that i was concentrating on :sex:, pineapples, curries, bouncing and hot baths :blush: Think its one of the millions of books/mags I have here which im sick of reading lol. If not tinternet will do the job. I really regret not doing the raspberry tea thing....

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

moo2 said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> No more feb mummies then! whos left pookies gwizz and moo2?
> 
> :wave: Hi Sparks! How are things going with Meadow? Hope you are both doing well? Yep, I think the three of us are still waiting unless there las been any progress overnight?
> 
> Sally you make me laugh :rofl: Hope something happens for you today so there's no fiddling required!
> 
> Are you still with us Gwizz? Hope not IYKWIM? :hugs:
> 
> So Ladies... This plug thingy.... Since last Thursday I've been getting a lot of watery discharge but on Saturday it started to have like a clear jelly in it it too. There has gradually been more of that and quite a lot this morning...? Is this just a different type of discharge or could it be part of my plug? I was expecting that to be coloured not white/clear?
> 
> Sending big love to all the Feb mummies who are already with their LO's :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

sounds promising moo. i had similar. not any colour to it really.. only one day i had the slightest pink tinge to it, but not even worth mentioning. never had a massive clump of it either, so fingers crossed... i had watery discharge too, but turned out my hind waters were leaking. was sooo painful and was in slow labour for about 36hours before actual esatblished labour. hope you have a nice quick one though! good luck, you'll be next! :D x x x


----------



## moo2

Ooooh thanks Maya - You've cheered me right up! :happydance: Perhaps things are finally moving in the right direction. At my MW appt last Friday I asked if my waters could be leaking but she said if they were it would be continuous... Mines not, but it is really regular? I was very wet this morning but not flooded... I read its possible it can pool and come out rather than continually trickle... What did yours do? Sorry to ask so many questions :blush: 

Hope it's all going well with Layla? Can't believe she over 2 weeks old now, that's flown by! Are you getting any more sleep? :hugs: to you both xxxxx


----------



## moo2

Gwizz said:


> Yeh I'm still here - ironic thats its a good outcome when you cant reply to a thread lol!!!
> 
> Cant help you with mucus Moo but the description sounds good :) Keep checking :lol:
> 
> Hi all other Feb mums - little ones all coming on well from what I read .... excellent news :hug:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry to hear there's no change Gwizz.... :hugs:

If it makes you feel any better I've been taking raspberry leasf tablets which are supposed to be more potent than the tea and it doesn't seem to have done me much good... I've started taking baths with clary sage oil in too but I don't feel any different. I'm convinced now they just come when they're ready :cry: 

Hope something happens soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwizz

moo2 said:


> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> Yeh I'm still here - ironic thats its a good outcome when you cant reply to a thread lol!!!
> 
> Cant help you with mucus Moo but the description sounds good :) Keep checking :lol:
> 
> Hi all other Feb mums - little ones all coming on well from what I read .... excellent news :hug:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Sorry to hear there's no change Gwizz.... :hugs:
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I've been taking raspberry leasf tablets which are supposed to be more potent than the tea and it doesn't seem to have done me much good... I've started taking baths with clary sage oil in too but I don't feel any different. I'm convinced now they just come when they're ready :cry:
> 
> Hope something happens soon xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks babe :) Chin up 

xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

Moo,
My plug came out a week before i gave birth to Noah and it sounded like you are describing, colourless jelly, sometimes with a snot like tinge to it. Only little bits and pieces though, the rest came out on delivery suite toilet mid pee when doing a urine sample! couldn't believe how much there was of it!! and it was very blood tinged too. Sounds like a step in the right direction hun!! :hugs: It came out and I thought i was hemoraging! got in a right state!!

Hope everyone is well :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Hi moo Meadows great thanks pooing and farting like a trooper Ive never heard/seen anything like it. Been covered once!

My plug came out on the friday when my contractions started. I was about 1cm then. My waters broke monday morning about 7/8am. I heard/felt a pop then had a small gush of water. 

I had a huge long walk on friday I reckon that helped kick things off. Didnt give birth till the tuesday tho after 24 hours of active labour. Hell!


----------



## Plumfairy

moo2 said:


> Ooooh thanks Maya - You've cheered me right up! :happydance: Perhaps things are finally moving in the right direction. At my MW appt last Friday I asked if my waters could be leaking but she said if they were it would be continuous... Mines not, but it is really regular? I was very wet this morning but not flooded... I read its possible it can pool and come out rather than continually trickle... What did yours do? Sorry to ask so many questions :blush:
> 
> Hope it's all going well with Layla? Can't believe she over 2 weeks old now, that's flown by! Are you getting any more sleep? :hugs: to you both xxxxx

mine werent continuous... just the odd trickle.. it kept feeling like i'd peed myself as i could feel it coming out.. want to write more but its imposiible with one hand.. got layla on the boob and is very tricky... you'll have your baba soon though :) big hugs x x x x


----------



## moo2

:hugs: Thanks for sharing your experiences Charlotte,Sparks & Maya....

I feel happy that it is my plug now from what you've described but it seems I could still have some time to go...

Just had a little walk but didn't get very far, the downward pressure is quite intense now. 

I'm still getting the odd trickle of fluid just like you described Maya. I don't thinks its wee as I'm getting it even after just going to the loo and it doesn't feel the same as when I accidently pee.... :blush: Sorry if TMI! :blush: 

Give Noah, Meadow & Layla big hugs from Auntie Moo! Hopefully I'll have my own LO to snuggle soon :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwizz

Things are looking good Moo!!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moo2

Thanks Gwizz but it was all wishful thinking.... 

Just come back from the hospital after getting waters checked.... They're not leaking and the MW said there are no favourable signs that LO is on its way...

All other symptoms have gone and I can feel my bean wriggling away as we speak... Probably blowing raspberries and laughing at mummy for thinking something was happening finally! :dohh:

At least you know you will have your LO with you very soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## moo2

Good morning ladies.... :hugs:

Just thought I'd let you all know I'm still here with no signs of anything happening.... :cry:

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, after a couple of false starts earlier in the week everything seems to have stopped.... :hissy:

Hope all the mummies who have their LO's are well :cloud9:

Good luck to all those still waiting :hugs:


----------



## melissa22

moo2 said:


> Good morning ladies.... :hugs:
> 
> Just thought I'd let you all know I'm still here with no signs of anything happening.... :cry:
> 
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, after a couple of false starts earlier in the week everything seems to have stopped.... :hissy:
> 
> Hope all the mummies who have their LO's are well :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

moo2 said:


> Good morning ladies.... :hugs:
> 
> Just thought I'd let you all know I'm still here with no signs of anything happening.... :cry:
> 
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, after a couple of false starts earlier in the week everything seems to have stopped.... :hissy:
> 
> Hope all the mummies who have their LO's are well :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting :hugs:

:hugs: hun it will happen soon

Sal how you doing hun? xx


----------



## moo2

Thanks Kelly xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

No problem hun I remember what it was like :( 

How are you feeling now? Still the same? xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaw you poor overdue Feb mummies!! It reallly wont be long now!! Those babies cant stay in there forever! Big hugs to you all x x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm coming to accept that induction very likely how i'll meet my baby... Theres not really much I can do about it now apart from try those last 2 sweeps! I hate that the longer its going on the more frustrated I'm getting. I'm starting to loathe being pregnant now :(

God I'm a moany sod these days lol! 

I hope all of you lucky Feb Mummies are good and LO's are behaving :D

xxxx


----------



## moo2

caitlinsmummy said:


> No problem hun I remember what it was like :(
> 
> How are you feeling now? Still the same? xx

Feel like I'm back to square one today.... xxxxx

:rofl: Pookies you sound just like me! I've been so grouchy today!


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm glad i'm not the only one :rofl: Somethings gotta happen for us soon Moo... I bloody hope so anyway :rofl: 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls!
Just wanted to send my love to you all :friends:

Hope you girls aren't kept waiting much longer!

xoxox


----------



## insomnimama

Goooo Moo and Pookies! You can do it! Only a very short while to go! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Love you all! Hope everyone is ok. :friends:
xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Moo has vanished... Am I the last feb mummy :cry: 

I'm going in to be induced tomorrow >.< All that pineapple was in vain :rofl: 

How are you all doing? I hope everyone's ok and so are all the LO's :D

Lots of love and hugs to you all :hug: xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

How you feeling Sal? Just think she will be here soon!! :D :hugs: hun you've done so well xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Sal, you'll be snuggling Evie tomorrow! :happydance: How are you feeling sweetie?

Love you loads!
x


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'm not feeling too bad to be honest! I'm worried about having to be put on a drip, but thats about it! I had one or two tightenings earlier and my plug has definitely gone (never been so grossed out in my life :rofl: )so hopefully the gel will be all I need lol!

I cant quite get my head around the fact that I'm going to be coming out with her! It's scary, but I'm so excited! 

Love you lots girlies :D :hugs: 
xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

goooood luck sal! baby will be here tomorrow!!! :) waheyyyyyy!!!! you'll be fantastic, and maaaaan she'll be sooo worth the wait! big hugs to you. x x x x x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Thanks Maya hun :D It doesn't seem real at all! Not going to be able to sleep a wink tonight :dohh: xx


----------



## Gwizz

just to say hope everyone is ok :) I had LO thurs and didnt need to be induced ... will tell all in main forum! good luck and congrats to every single feb mum!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations Gwizz :D Hope you're both doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Gwizz! :hugs:

Sally, you will be BRILLIANT! :hug:

xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Just checking in to see whos popped! 

Congratulations gwizz!!! 

Good luck Pookies!!

Looks like its congratulations to moo as well.... she seems to have disappeared. Can only be good news


----------



## pinkmummy

Congrats Gwizz, hope your ok Sal :hugs: xx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Boo :D 

How is everyone doing? I _think_ all of the feb babies are here now :happydance:

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations Sally!!!!!! :hug: :hug: :hug:
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations again hunni :D xx


----------



## charlotteb24

Welcome little Evie! :hugs: huge congrats again Sal! xxxxxxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Yaaaay! Congratulations Pookies on your little Evie! Hope you are getting some sleep. :hugs:


----------



## baby#4due2/16

my lil one was born on Feb 13 weighing 7 lbs 5 oz


----------



## pinkmummy

Hey ladies just to let you all know I have posted a thread in he Meets section for a February mummies meet, instead of messaging you all individually I thought I would just post on here xx


----------

